# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  1С:Предприятие 8.2 (общие вопросы-ответы, обсуждения)

## kws

[CENTER]*В этой ветке обсуждаем проблемы и вопросы связанные с работой в системе 1С 8.2. Больше ничего в этой ветке постить НЕЛЬЗЯ.*

Информация о текущих релизах конфигураций и форм отчетности от фирмы 1С
*
ТИПОВЫЕ КОНФИГУРАЦИИ ДЛЯ РОССИИ

ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.2/8.3
*
Все программные продукты на данной странице выложены в целях ознакомления и для зарегистрированных пользователей фирмы 1С. Помните, что скачанные с данной страницы программы Вы используете на свой страх и риск. Автор и администрация этого сайта данной страницы не несет никакой ответственности за использование этих программных решений третьими лицами. В случае если вас устраивает одна из перечисленных здесь программ, Вы обязаны официально приобрести ее у фирмы 1С или ее партнеров.

----------

babka-57 (28.12.2014), bvg0987321 (10.11.2014), Dutcik1 (31.03.2017), k_v (04.03.2015), Le Der (10.03.2016), marlonix (31.03.2021), Maxim00 (23.06.2014), mufta74 (13.03.2019), mysyt (26.06.2019), Natali-1505 (29.01.2015), Nataly42 (12.01.2019), n_dum (28.12.2020), Ovladychenko (11.07.2015), Samysja (16.02.2015), Shuravi74 (01.03.2015), sumixam (01.12.2014), SvetiDem (01.06.2016), Ukka22 (18.07.2015), ЭКОЛОГ (30.09.2015)

----------


## evgeny2009

Подскажите кто сталкнулся с проблемой запуска сервера 1С 8.2 на win server 2008 r2?
Службы все запущены! В чём проблема?

----------


## alex_vag

Файрвол настроили под mssql ?

----------


## tokygava

У меня учёт ведется в 2х базах - "Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.21.6" и "Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.19.3" на платформе 8.1, есть потребность вести учет в одной базе - "Комплексная автоматизация 1.0.4.1" на платформе 8.2
Скажите каким образом это сделать?

----------


## Unr1L

> У меня учёт ведется в 2х базах - "Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.21.6" и "Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.19.3" на платформе 8.1, есть потребность вести учет в одной базе - "Комплексная автоматизация 1.0.4.1" на платформе 8.2
> Скажите каким образом это сделать?


Дорого это

1. Или за спецов платить
2. Или потом в 3-х базах искать то что нада и синхронизировать их:mad:

----------


## remy777

Добрый день! Пытаюсь установить УПП 1.3.1.1 или 1.2.26.1 установа упорно пишет "Файл комплекта поставки 1сv8.efd поврежден или не предназначен для этой установки". Вопрос похоже "чайно-ламерский" дмал дело в платформе снес все... поставил 8.2.9 не помогло... поставил 8.2.10 тоже самое...

----------


## alexsmir

> пишет "Файл комплекта поставки 1сv8.efd поврежден или не предназначен для этой установки".


У меня возникает такая же ситуация. Причина в антивирусе Касперском. Стоял 2009, каждый раз перед установкой приходилось отключать. Сейчас 2010, стало редко проявлятся (причина скорее всего в настройках антивируса на 1С)

----------


## remy777

Действительно на машине стоит KIS2009, на него я даже не подумал! спасибо! проверю!

----------


## kws

*Информация о сроках выпуска релизов типовых конфигураций программ системы "1С:Предприятие 7.7" и "1С:Предприятие 8"*
Информация на 23.12.2009 г. 20:00

скачать

----------


## remy777

Конфу УПП 1.3.1.1 обновлять не хочет... просто тупо в упор ее не видит... :confused: Конфу 1.2.26.1 обновление нашла и спокойно поставилась! :)

----------


## AlexZander_D

Господа, а скажите однозначным ответом, если можно. Открываю фирму(небольшая, ок. 5 сотрудников), есть ли смысл использовать 1С 8.2 "Управление небольшой фирмой"(кстати, а какая версия релизная?) или же безопаснее быть на 1С 8.1 "Управление торговлей"?
Фирма занимается ПК.

----------


## evgeny2009

*Проблема в 1С Комплексная 1.0.4 полная для 8.2 платформы*. Учетная политика по НДФЛ при установки через регистр сведений выдаёт ошибку "Период" и не сохраняет и не записывает!!

*Кто сталкивался и как решил эту проблему отзовитесь!!!*

----------


## #zmey#

Поможите!!! стояла 8.1 с конфой 1.19.3 поставил 8.2 она подтянула базу все преобразовала теперь не могу обновить до 1.20.6 не пускает говорит не совместима,  1.21. ясен перец только после 20. Почитал все что можно про конвертацию... не догоняю.... при переходе сконвертила сама... как сделать?, ручкамиИ? ... чё делатьИИ

----------


## alexsmir

> Поможите!!! стояла 8.1 с конфой 1.19.3 поставил 8.2 она подтянула базу все преобразовала теперь не могу обновить до 1.20.6 не пускает говорит не совместима,  1.21. ясен перец только после 20. Почитал все что можно про конвертацию... не догоняю.... при переходе сконвертила сама... как сделать?, ручкамиИ? ... чё делатьИИ


Обновите платформу 8.2 до последней (на форуме есть сообщения о проблемах обновления на предыдущих версиях платформы). Скачайте полный релиз бух для платформы 8.2(что бы был файл cf). Сохраните базу и обновляйте.

----------


## sbsv

У меня тоже не большая фирма 4 чел, раньше учет вел в управление торговлей, поставил УНФ, понял, что для управленческого учета больше ничего не надо! :)

----------


## Moroshka

Ребята, подскажите, у меня стоит Виста 32-разрядная. Хочу поставить платформу 1С 8.х. Подскажите, какую лучше? 8.1 или 8.2? И какую архитектуру х64 или х86?

----------


## AlexZander_D

> У меня тоже не большая фирма 4 чел, раньше учет вел в управление торговлей, поставил УНФ, понял, что для управленческого учета больше ничего не надо! :)


А для бухгалтерского что используете? УНФ мне тоже очень нравится(особенно модуль производства, т.к мы компами занимаемся, с его помощью легко учет работы инженеров вести). Но вот в сомнениях... Пока тестирую 7.7 "Комплексную", а а скоро в ИФНС идти за документами и начинать деятельность... Помогите решить что выбрать :confused:
*Скрытый текст*С РОЖДЕСТВОМ!

----------


## evgeny2009

:confused: Вопрос к пользывателям 1С 8.2. помогите пожалуйста, *мозг сломал* и компьютер тоже... Как из типовой Комплексной автоматизации получить в тонком клиенте какие либо конопки отчёты и т.п. Пустое окно вылазит и всё :( ИИ

----------


## S_GRAY

> Ребята, подскажите, у меня стоит Виста 32-разрядная. Хочу поставить платформу 1С 8.х. Подскажите, какую лучше? 8.1 или 8.2? И какую архитектуру х64 или х86?


Разрядность приложения должна соответствовать разрядности операционной системы, т. е. если VISTA x86, то однозначно ставим платформу 8.2.10.73 x86

----------


## v-anatolik-s

предприятие решило перейти на 8.2 бухгалтерия,
вопрос как посмотреть какая отчетность стоит?
в 7.7 там все понятно устанавливает или заменяеш с нового релиза
уже неделю по ней ползаю немогу понять как она обновляется.
вместе с обновлениями или можно отдельно ,за рание спасибо
бухгалтерия 1.6(1.6.22)
платформа   8.2.9.356

----------


## S_GRAY

> предприятие решило перейти на 8.2 бухгалтерия,
> вопрос как посмотреть какая отчетность стоит?
> в 7.7 там все понятно устанавливает или заменяеш с нового релиза
> уже неделю по ней ползаю немогу понять как она обновляется.
> вместе с обновлениями или можно отдельно ,за рание спасибо
> бухгалтерия 1.6(1.6.22)
> платформа   8.2.9.356


Вместе с конфигурацией, обновляй платформу до 8.2.10.77 и конфигурацию до 1.6.22.4

----------


## v-anatolik-s

я вообщето обновил до 1.6.22.4-8.2-update,
а зачем так сразу платформу обновлять?

_Добавлено через 13 минут 10 секунд_
А в общем вопросто был другой, в 7.7 я выбирал регламентный отчет тот который загружал, а в 8.2 можно выбрать хоть за 2011 год, правдо их еще никто неделал так как база пустая.
*КАК В 8.2 ПОСМОТРЕТЬ АКТУАЛЬНОСТЬ ОТЧЕТОВ?*

----------


## alexsmir

> А в общем вопросто был другой, в 7.7 я выбирал регламентный отчет тот который загружал, а в 8.2 можно выбрать хоть за 2011 год, правдо их еще никто неделал так как база пустая.
> КАК В 8.2 ПОСМОТРЕТЬ АКТУАЛЬНОСТЬ ОТЧЕТОВ?


Вы наверное уже это делали, но повторюсь.
Меню - отчеты - регламентированные отчеты, открывается поле: регламентированная и финансовая отчетность. Справа внизу ставите флажок "период" и выбираете год и квартал и в журнале отчетов видите все отчеты за данный период (которые были сделаны), меняете период, соответственно меняются и отчеты. Если за выбранный период Вы не сохраняли отчетов, то их в журнале и не будет видно.
Теперь Вам нужно сделать отчет по НДС за 4 кв. 2009 г. В поле виды отчетов сначала снимаете все флажки, а потом ставите напротив выбранного Вами отчета и в меню поля виды отчетов нажимаете "создать новый отчет". В возникшей форме выбираете организацию и период отчетности и далее "ок". Можно такой же отчет получить и через журнал (сначала выбираете период, потом в меню журнала - довить элемент списка, возникает окно, в котором выбираете конкретный отчет, далее в след. окне организацию и период и вперед).
Отчеты обновляются вместе с обновление релиза конфигурации. Но можно подключать и внешние отчеты (это когда фирма 1С не успевает включить в релиз последние варианты вышедшей отчетности и выпускает дополнительно внешний отчет по конкретной отчетности, вот сейчас ждем внешний отчет по НДС за 4 кв. 2009 г.). Тогда нужно сделать следующее: открыть справочник отчетов (меню окна регламентированная и финансовая отчетность - справочник), найти и выделить конкретный отчет - изменить текущий элемент и возникшем поле параметры отчета - использовать файл (подсоединить файл внешнего отчета)
А платформу до 8.2.10.77 советую обновить (в предыдущей 8.2.9 были ошибки, которые влияли на обновление релиза конфигурации)

----------


## v-anatolik-s

> Отчеты обновляются вместе с обновление релиза конфигурации. Но можно подключать и внешние отчеты (это когда фирма 1С не успевает включить в релиз последние варианты вышедшей отчетности и выпускает дополнительно внешний отчет по конкретной отчетности, вот сейчас ждем внешний отчет по НДС за 4 кв. 2009 г.).


Спасибо, на первый вопрос я ответ получил... что отчетность обновляется вместе с релизом.

второй вопрос кто-нибудь садясь за машину с конфой 7.7 может увидить невооружонным глазом какая отчетность стоит, и какую надо добавить,
МОЖНОЛИ ЭТО ПОСМОТРЕТЬ В ВОСМЕРКЕИ?
или это нафик ненужно смотреть если банк или налоговая - пенсионный не принимают какие либо очетности тогда искать либо новые релизы, или дополнения к нимИ?

----------


## ggghelp

надо обновить версию платформы

----------


## alexsmir

> второй вопрос кто-нибудь садясь за машину с конфой 7.7 может увидить невооружонным глазом какая отчетность стоит, и какую надо добавить,
> МОЖНОЛИ ЭТО ПОСМОТРЕТЬ В ВОСМЕРКЕИ?


а что в семерке можно увидеть? Только название - отчетность за 4 кв. 2009 г., а та ли она или нет, можно определить только по номерам приказов в шапке формы конкретного отчета.
А здесь выбрал период (4 кв. 2009 г.) и дальше тоже самое
Все дело привычки
Сейчас в комплекте отчетности за 4 кв (в 7.7) тоже нет отчета НДС, по форме согласно приказа Минфина 15.10.2009 № 104н, но по старому приказу  есть. Сходи с ней в налоговую и пошлют дальше.
Новый релиз кофигурации бухгалтерии появляется, как правило, через месяц (полтора, а бывает и два) после выхода очередного. Выход след. релиз бух запланирован на 29.01.10. Если какая-то форма отчетности изменилась в этот период, то выпускается внеший отчет. Релизы и изменения к ним можно скачать с сайта http://users.v8.1c.ru/Actual.aspx, но чтобы получить доступ на сайт Вашей организации необходимо через полгода (первые полгода диски и доступ бесплатный) подписаться (через фирму, в которой приобреталась программа 8.2) на диск ИТС

----------


## Moroshka

> Разрядность приложения должна соответствовать разрядности операционной системы, т. е. если VISTA x86, то однозначно ставим платформу 8.2.10.73 x86


А поделитесь платформой 8.1 для 32-разрядной Висты! :yes:

----------


## v-anatolik-s

всем спасибо за ответы)))
вопрос следующий...
немогу перетянуть справочники с бухгалтерия предприятия 1с 7.7(7.70.027)релиз 510 на 8.2(1.6.22)
говорит что база корявая, что делать?
зарплата кадры перешли на зарплату управление персоналом без проблем...

----------


## alexsmir

> немогу перетянуть справочники с бухгалтерия предприятия 1с 7.7(7.70.027)релиз 510 на 8.2(1.6.22)
> говорит что база корявая, что делать?


А выгрузку из 510 делаете с помощью обработки переход на бух 8 (в меню сервис) или V77Exp.ert (правила обмена:Acc77_80.xml).
Загрузка: обработка V8Exchan82.epf (проверте, что не V8Exchan81.epf)
Перед загрузкой в базе 8.2 необходимо занести название организации, ее ИНН и КПП
Если все так, то снова сделайте пустую базу релиза 1.6.22.4. по 8.2 и попробуйте снова

----------


## v-anatolik-s

всем спасибо можно нетвечать, но если заметите что я зделал чтото нетак прошу ответить.
я обновил релиз 1с 7.7 до 510, выгрузил данные, удалил старую базу за место нее установил новый релиз бух-предпр 510 загрузил то что выгружал из старого
и обмен данными прошел успешно все справочники, все что было нужно все осталось.
Всем спасибо.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 44 секунды_



> А выгрузку из 510 делаете с помощью обработки переход на бух 8 (в меню сервис) или V77Exp.ert (правила обмена:Acc77_80.xml).
> Загрузка: обработка V8Exchan82.epf (проверте, что не V8Exchan81.epf)
> Перед загрузкой в базе 8.2 необходимо занести название организации, ее ИНН и КПП
> Если все так, то снова сделайте пустую базу релиза 1.6.22.4. по 8.2 и попробуйте снова


это все я делал проверял, ничего непомогало.
даже конвертация из с 1с 7.7 в 1с 8.2 непроходила на 4 шаге кнопочка далее была неактивна.

----------


## v-anatolik-s

кстати в последнем моем варианте ничего непонадобилось ни ИНН ни КПП
просто стало две фирмы одна стандартная "наша вирма" вторая "как положено"
выгрузку делал из под восмерки

----------


## alexsmir

> даже конвертация из с 1с 7.7 в 1с 8.2 непроходила на 4 шаге кнопочка далее была неактивна.


Перенос данных с помощью конвертации пробовал один раз не понравилось.
На 510 релиз идут мелкие нарекания, может дело в нем и было.
И еще проверьте договора (у одного из клиентов записи были такие: основной договор с ХХХХХХ от 12., менялась только дата, при переносе дату обрезало, договор сохранился типа основной договор с хххххх, т.е. все договора объединились в один или два договора, а им надо было контролировать и взаиморасчеты по договорам), пришлось снимать с поддержки, изменять длину наименования справочника договора

----------


## v-anatolik-s

а мож дело было не в 510 а 504, я читал что для конвертации необходим как минимум 506 но ни что из этих средст непомогло кроме как выгрузить, установить занова, загрузить, а потом из-под восмерки сделать перенос данных

----------


## grom371

Скажите пожалуйста, а в "Управление Небльшой Фирмой" под 8.2 есть-ли возможность вести учет серийных номеров номенклатуры? Я что-то не нашел

----------


## v-anatolik-s

конвертация данных из 1с 7.7 в 8.2 бухгалтерия (справочники и остатки) выдает ошибку следующую, 
если кто знает вчем причина пожалуйста подскажите....
Ошибка получения данных из информационной базы 1С:Предприятия 7.7: "Ошибка исполнения обработчика:  ПВД_ПередОбработкойПравил  _тДанныеПоНДСпоПоставщика  м: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (Договор)"

----------


## Unr1L

> конвертация данных из 1с 7.7 в 8.2 бухгалтерия (справочники и остатки) выдает ошибку следующую, 
> если кто знает вчем причина пожалуйста подскажите....
> Ошибка получения данных из информационной базы 1С:Предприятия 7.7: "Ошибка исполнения обработчика:  ПВД_ПередОбработкойПравил  _тДанныеПоНДСпоПоставщика  м: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (Договор)"


точнее нада точнее :) особенно что касается 8.2
толстый клиентИ тонкий клиенИ веб клиентИ
там от этого очень много зависит :yes:

----------


## eljor

Аналогичная ситуация. Тонкий клиент. Справочники из 7.7 Бух переносятся без ошибок, а вот если переносить справочники и остатки, то возникает вышеуказанная ошибка, при чем возникает в процессе выгрузки базы с версии 7.7.
В 7.7 Бухгалтерии обновил конфу до последнего релиза с приоритетом загружаемой конфы и заменой. Единственное, что восьмая бухгалтерия - 8.1, а не 8.2...
Скажите хоть, где копать? А то что-то совсем в голову не идёт ничего...

----------


## Unr1L

господа пишите вопросы точнее, прилагайте или скрины или тексты ошибок 

а то на вопросы "у меня что то не так работает,  что делать?"  ответами вас могут отправить туда где уже много таких вопросов :)

для eljor: Опять таки в 8.1 НЕТ ТОНКОГО КЛИЕНТА

----------


## eljor

*Unr1L*, ну вот, думал об одном, написал другое... Конечно же толстый клиент...
по ошибке: 
Пытаюсь перенести базу бухгалтерии 7.7 в бухгалтерию 8.1. Запускаю 8.1 -> сервис -> перенос данных из 1С:Предприятия 7.7 -> Загрузить данные из информационной базы -> Указываю базу, выбираю перенести остатки на начало года -> начинается процесс выгрузки данных из 7.7 базы, комп долго думает, после чего вылетает ошибка:



> *Этап конвертации*
> Выгрузка данных
> *Описание ошибки*
> Ошибка получения данных из информационной базы 1С:Предприятия 7.7: "Ошибка исполнения обработчика:  ПВД_ПередОбработкойПравил  _тДанныеПоНДСпоПоставщика  м: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (Договор)"
> *Возможные причины, методы устранения*
> Проверьте корректность данных в информационной базе, из которой осуществляется перенос информации.


Корректность каких именно данных необходимо проверить, я не знаю.
При обработке какого именно объекта идет сбой я также не знаю, т.к. нигде не увидел вывода информации о текущем процессе выгрузки.
v8:
о программе: 1С:Предприятие 8.1 (8.1.11.67)
конфигурация: Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 (1.6.15.5)
v7:
1С:Предприятие 7.7 (сетевая версия) 7.70.025
Конфигурация: Бухгалтерский учет, редакция 4.5 (7.70.509)

Добавлю, что этим же способом перенести *только справочники* без остатков на начало года удаётся без проблем.

Какую еще информацию необходимо дать?

----------


## Unr1L

как рекомендация можно сказать совет
1. Найти эту строку 
2. Перед ней написать 
Попытка
  ..... Наша строка
Исключение
 Сообщить("1"); // в конфигураторе поставить точку останова
КонецПопытки;

запустить все это дело в режиме отладки (конфигуратор 1с8 нажать кнопку f5)

когда сработает ошибка :) в конфигураторе в табло посмотреть в чем же ошибка

это начальный уровень (и наверно самый простой) который должен знать человек который хотя бы чутка начал программировать в 8-ке

на вскидку в обработку попадает какой то или справочник или документ где нет реквизита под именем "договор".

----------


## sernik_h

1с8 Упп Молзавод , кто работал ?где можно скачать посмотретьИ?

----------


## v-anatolik-s

> точнее нада точнее  особенно что касается 8.2
> толстый клиентИ тонкий клиенИ веб клиентИ
> там от этого очень много зависит


клиент толстый
Ошибка получения данных из информационной базы 1С:Предприятия 7.7: "Ошибка исполнения обработчика: ПВД_ПередОбработкойПравил  _тДанныеПоНДСпоПоставщик ам: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (Договор)"
что можно изменить в 7.7 для удачной конвертации ,причем на предприятии НДС не используется поэтому и ошибкаИ?

----------


## Unr1L

я уже ответил как найти ошибку

на мой взгляд что вы не обновляли или обратока новая/старая
доходит до объекта а там нет реквизита "договор" вот и ругается

----------


## johnsm123

> Подскажите кто сталкнулся с проблемой запуска сервера 1С 8.2 на win server 2008 r2?
> Службы все запущены! В чём проблема?


ты бы на скрине хоть адреса затер что ли))) а то буду в твоей бухгалтерии шариться)))

----------


## _lelik1_

подскажите как перенести справочники и документы в 1С из v8.1 в v8.2?
1. Из Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.22.4 v8.1 в Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.22.4 v 8.2 ?
2. Из Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.22.4 v8.1 в Управление Производственным Предприятием 1.2.27.1 v8.2 ?

----------


## Unr1L

> подскажите как перенести справочники и документы в 1С из v8.1 в v8.2?
> 1. Из Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.22.4 v8.1 в Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.22.4 v 8.2 ?
> 2. Из Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.22.4 v8.1 в Управление Производственным Предприятием 1.2.27.1 v8.2 ?


1. ну или позвать спеца или сделать самому(самой)
2. см. п.1

Р.Ы. какой вопрос такой ответ:rolleyes:

----------


## _lelik1_

*Unr1L*, 
что не так было заданно в вопросе? 
З.Ы. или твой пост расценивать как флуд? :)

----------


## Unr1L

тока по 2 пунку можно сказать что нужно воспользоваться конвертацией

а вот по 1 вообще хз
 или ты хочешь просто конвертировать из 8.1 в 8.2
 или ты хочешь тока справочники перекинуть в пустую базу
 или вообще что 

хотя да нада было тебе ответить так

"что нужно? нужно воспользоваться конвертацией или написать обработку по переносу"

----------


## _lelik1_

1.  перенести полностью все документы из 8.1 в отдельную пустую базу в 8.2, то есть чтобы получилась полностью идентичная копия тока в 8.2.
конвертировать не получается, отмену режима совместимости с в. 8.1 не получается сделать, в свойствах конфигурации, в конфигураторе. 
2. по второму пункту как воспользоватся конвертацией?

----------


## Unr1L

по 
1. Пункту 
-установи на новый комп 8.2
-запакуй базу в 8.1 на старом компе
-распакуй базу на 8.2 на новом
-убери режим совместимости
все, но учти все будет работать тока в толстом клиенте в тонком/веб все не будет  работать

2. Пока не пробывал с 8.2 - нада копаться с конфигурацией "Конвертация данных" или как там она звучит

и на 8.2 УПП пока нет :) сплошной демо режим в тестовой версии да и звучит она не 1.2.27.1 а 1.3.1.2 что то так

----------


## sbsv

> А для бухгалтерского что используете? УНФ мне тоже очень нравится(особенно модуль производства, т.к мы компами занимаемся, с его помощью легко учет работы инженеров вести). Но вот в сомнениях... Пока тестирую 7.7 "Комплексную", а а скоро в ИФНС идти за документами и начинать деятельность... Помогите решить что выбрать


Комплексная рассчитана на коллектив более сотни человек, а для пяти - это излишества.  Вопрос как стоит - учет для себя и отчетность для налоговой, так? А отчетность нарисовать можно и в Налогоплательщике и в СБИС++, а можно нанять совместителя за не дорого и концентрироваться на своем деле. Выбор за вами.;)

----------


## zadarma

Подскажите, плиз, как решить такую проблему ... 
не получается программно подключить ВНЕШНИЙ ОТЧЕТ для 1С: 8.2 
//-----------
	ВнешниеОтчеты.Подключить(<  уть>, <Имя>, <БезопасныйРежим>)
//-----------
 все время пишет:
"Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Подключить): Несоответствие типов (параметр номер '3')"
Если подключается внешняя обработка, то всё ок, а вот отчет ну никак не хочет подключиться...

----------


## Unr1L

Видимо в общем модуле ВнешниеОтчеты в 8.2 изменили параметры в процедуре "Подключить" :)

----------


## zadarma

----Это не обращение к процедуре общего модуля, а метод -----
Не может быть, чтобы с этим никто не сталкивался до сих пор.
У кого ЭТО получилось, подскажите, пожалуйста как...ИИ?

Так написано в Синтаксис-Помощнике:
ВнешниеОтчетыМенеджер.Под  лючить (ExternalReportsManager.Connect)
ВнешниеОтчетыМенеджер (ExternalReportsManager)
Подключить (Connect)
Синтаксис:
Подключить(<Путь>, <Имя>, <БезопасныйРежим>) 
Параметры:
<Путь> (обязательный)
Тип: Строка. Путь к внешнему отчету. 
<Имя> (необязательный)
Тип: Строка. Имя внешнего отчета, с которым он будет зарегистрирован в системе.
Наличие одинаковых имен в процессе работы сеанса не допускается. Если имя не указано, будет использовано имя, содержащееся в самом отчете. 
<БезопасныйРежим> (необязательный)
Тип: Булево. Признак подключения внешнего отчета в безопасном режиме. Если параметр не указан, подключение будет осуществлено в безопасном режиме.
Значение по умолчанию: Истина 
Возвращаемое значение:
Тип: Строка. 
Описание:
Выполняет подключение внешнего отчета по указанному пути. В качестве пути может использоваться только путь к данным в конфигурации и базе данных.
Возвращает имя подключенного внешнего отчета.

Доступность: 
Сервер, толстый клиент, внешнее соединение.

----------


## Unr1L

ну тогда 3 параметр у тебя или не забит вообще (т.е. равно неопределено)
или он не равен Истина(Ложь)

проверь количество  ","
возможно 3 параметр у тебя вычисляется каким то способом, и этот способ при расчете дает значение "Неопределено"

----------


## zadarma

Да, спасибо, это логично.
Но после проверки всех этих вариантов
- все та же картина.
Вот текст моего кода, попробуй и напиши, 
если у тебя заработает для внешнего отчета,
то возможно у меня что-то не так установлено...


//========== Для обработки все работает ============:D
&НаКлиенте
Процедура ОткрытьВнешнююОбработку(К  манда)
	АдресВременногоХранилища="  ";
	ВыбранноеИмя="";
	ПоместитьФайл(АдресВремен  огоХранилища, "", ВыбранноеИмя, Истина);
	ИмяОбработки=ПодключитьНа  ервере(АдресВременногоХра  нилища);
	ОткрытьФорму("ВнешняяОбраб  отка."+ИмяОбработки+".Форма")  ;
КонецПроцедуры

&НаСервере
Функция ПодключитьНаСервере(Адрес)
	Возврат ВнешниеОбработки.Подключи  ь(Адрес);
КонецФункции 


//======== Для отчете не работает ==========:confused:

&НаКлиенте
Процедура ОткрытьВнешнийОтчет(Коман  а)
	АдресВременногоХранилища="  ";
	ВыбранноеИмя="";
	ПоместитьФайл(АдресВремен  огоХранилища, "", ВыбранноеИмя, Истина);
	ИмяОтчета=ПодключитьНаСер  ере(АдресВременногоХранил  ища);
	ОткрытьФорму("ВнешнийОтчет  ."+ИмяОтчета+".Форма");
КонецПроцедуры

&НаСервере
Функция ПодключитьНаСервере(Адрес)
    Возврат ВнешниеОтчеты.Подключить(А  дрес);
КонецФункции 

==================================================

----------


## <Sam_777>

Всем доброго времени суток!
Я новичек, с 1С ранее не работал вообще и нужен совет людей знающих! Вопрос в следующем:
--
Какую конфигурацию лучше использовать индивидуальному предпринимателю (сфера деятельности - продажа строй. материалов, розница)?
Конфигурация должна поддерживать следующие операции: инвентаризация, приход, расход, пересортица.
Желательно, чтобы была возможность закреплять номенклатуру за поставщиками.
--
Заранее спасибо за ответы!

----------


## Nataniel

У меня сейчас стоит Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 2.0 (2.0.5.2) 
Не могли бы подсказать каких конфигураций мне не хватает и как их все найтиИ? :blush:

----------


## radmir2000

Всем привет.

Установил 8.2, база на МС СКЛ 2008, конфа УПП...
Толстый клиент - всё понятно, а вот с тонким - никак не разберусь.
Объясните, кто может?

----------


## Unr1L

> Всем привет.
> 
> Установил 8.2, база на МС СКЛ 2008, конфа УПП...
> Толстый клиент - всё понятно, а вот с тонким - никак не разберусь.
> Объясните, кто может?


а что тут объяснять
УПП не готова еще для 8.2 и все, пока очень сыровата, далеко не все формы переведены в режим управляемого приложения :(

----------


## radmir2000

> а что тут объяснять
> УПП не готова еще для 8.2 и все, пока очень сыровата, далеко не все формы переведены в режим управляемого приложения :(


о_О Спасибо... 

А можно где-то посмотреть подробнее о переводе форм в данный режим или узнать что именно переведено или хотя бы глянуть как енто выглядит?...   Ну или хоть какие конфы поддерживают данный режим...

П.С. Я так понимаю...   веб-клиент тоже не будет работать?

----------


## Unr1L

на все вопросы ответ

пока нет
:(

----------


## zadarma

А можна узнать ответ на мой вопрос от 23.01.2010 
относительно проверки подключения внешненго отчета? 
Как Вам удалось подключить Внешний отчет?

----------


## joj

Скажите а на платформе 8.2.10.77 вообще работает работает Web клиент ?

Просто ставлю 1С 8.2.10.77, конфигурацию Документооборот  1.0.3 и пытаюсь настроить и под IIS и под Apache, чёто нифига не получается, может дело в саиой 1С или в конфигурации.
Подскажите !!!

----------


## radmir2000

> Скажите а на платформе 8.2.10.77 вообще работает работает Web клиент ?
> 
> Просто ставлю 1С 8.2.10.77, конфигурацию Документооборот  1.0.3 и пытаюсь настроить и под IIS и под Apache, чёто нифига не получается, может дело в саиой 1С или в конфигурации.
> Подскажите !!!


Насколько я понял, дело именно в конфигурациях. Нужны специальные конфигурации для управляемого приложения. То есть УП реализовано только в платформе и сервере. Другими словами, 1С разрекламировали и продают продукт, которого ещё нет, но скоро будет...

----------


## Unr1L

> Насколько я понял, дело именно в конфигурациях. Нужны специальные конфигурации для управляемого приложения. То есть УП реализовано только в платформе и сервере. Другими словами, 1С разрекламировали и продают продукт, которого ещё нет, но скоро будет...


+10000 :mad:

----------


## joj

> Насколько я понял, дело именно в конфигурациях. Нужны специальные конфигурации для управляемого приложения. То есть УП реализовано только в платформе и сервере. Другими словами, 1С разрекламировали и продают продукт, которого ещё нет, но скоро будет...


То есть скорее всего есть только одна конфигурация (управляемое приложение демо) которая на сегодняшний день работает для вэб клиента ?
Я просто был на сайте 1с и видел что там есть демо доступ для:
Управлямое приложение
Управление небольшой цирмой
Документооборот

Вот и подумал что конфигурация документооборот работает в Вэбе

----------


## voldemar_tula

> Просто ставлю 1С 8.2.10.77, конфигурацию Документооборот  1.0.3 и пытаюсь настроить и под IIS и под Apache, чёто нифига не получается


Ставил Apache по Гилёву "установка веб-клиента 8.2 для файлового варианта
" http://gilev.blogspot.com/2009/10/82.html .  Документооборот 1.0.3.3 и Предприятие 1.3.1 в режиме веб-клиента запускаются нормально (только изображение изделий в номенклатуре отсутствует).

----------


## joj

> Ставил Apache по Гилёву "установка веб-клиента 8.2 для файлового варианта
> " http://gilev.blogspot.com/2009/10/82.html .  Документооборот 1.0.3.3 и Предприятие 1.3.1 в режиме веб-клиента запускаются нормально (только изображение изделий в номенклатуре отсутствует).


А на какой платформе ?  8.2.10.77 :confused: 
и что такое Предприятие 1.3.1 ? :confused:

----------


## voldemar_tula

Извините за неточность - "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.3.1.1  Платформа 8.2.10.77

----------


## joj

Уже настроил (оказывается необходимо всего лишь в конфигураторе в Администрировании нажать опубликовать на Вэб)
1 Поставить Апачи
2 Добавить в 1С (установка удаление программ) элемент Тонктий клиент, Web расширение
3 Зайти в конфигуратор нужной базы и в администрировании Опубликовать базу
И всё!!!!!!! А я 3 дня мучался:):):) 
P.S. (1с сама дописывает всё в httpd.conf и сама создает в указанной конфигуратором дериктории Default.vrd)
Только не могу разобраться с ключами, если поубликуете SQL ную базу на Вэб пишет "Не обнаружен ключь защиты", зато не из Вэба подключается к SQL базе без ошибок.
Сейчас постараюсь в IIS 7 в 2008 R2 x64 тоже сделать

----------


## radmir2000

*Unr1L*, Прикрутил я УПП на МС СКЛ...  Веб-клиента не могу...   Подмоги?
В общем исходные данные:
Апач настроил, в папке создал файл с описанием дескриптора, файл ХМЛ, эксплорер не может найти ничего, а вот Опера ругнулась:
"Ошибка разбора XML: - [5,4] Фатальная ошибка: attributes construct error SystemId: file://C:/.../default.vrd"

Такое очучение, что я неправильно описал "путь" к серверной базе. В хелпе ничего не написано про это.
Для файловой:
ib="FILE="D:\1C_Base\8.2\Demo\""
А как же будет для серверной?!

----------


## Unr1L

да не партесь вы раньше времени 
что касается УПП  1с  *планирует* выпустить более менее норм релиз тока 16.02.2010, а что будет в реале еще хз хз

с учетом того что 3-4 раза в месяц меняется сама платформа под 8.2 тут вообще сказать нечего :) то что вы сейчас и настроите не факт что будет работать через месяц :rolleyes::rolleyes:

----------


## joj

> *Unr1L*, Прикрутил я УПП на МС СКЛ...  Веб-клиента не могу...   Подмоги?
> В общем исходные данные:
> Апач настроил, в папке создал файл с описанием дескриптора, файл ХМЛ, эксплорер не может найти ничего, а вот Опера ругнулась:
> "Ошибка разбора XML: - [5,4] Фатальная ошибка: attributes construct error SystemId: file://C:/.../default.vrd"
> 
> Такое очучение, что я неправильно описал "путь" к серверной базе. В хелпе ничего не написано про это.
> Для файловой:
> ib="FILE="D:\1C_Base\8.2\Demo\""
> А как же будет для серверной?!


Пропиши SQL базу в окне добавить информационную базу стандартноко окна запуска 1С, запксти проверь.
Запусти 1С, в окошке с Информационными базами выбери нужную (SQL или Файловую), нажми кнопу Конфигуратор
Зайти в конфигуратор нужной базы и в "Администрировании"  "Публикация на Вэб сервере", указываешь имя (то что будет посте http:\\127.0.0.1\Имя), тип сервера, и путь дериктории базы, куда (там в последствии создаётся Default.vrd 
1с сама дописывает всё в httpd.conf и сама создает в указанной конфигуратором дериктории Default.vrd)

P.S. (1с сама дописывает всё в httpd.conf и сама создает в указанной конфигуратором дериктории Default.vrd)
у меня 1с сама написала:
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<point xmlns="http://v8.1c.ru/8.2/virtual-resource-system"
		xmlns:xs="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema"
		xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
		base="/1CAR"
		ib="Srvr=&quot;aws&quot;;Ref=&quot;1CRemkipAR&quot  ;;">
	<ws enable="false"/>
</point>
Только не могу разобраться с ключами, если поубликуете SQL ную базу на Вэб пишет "Не обнаружен ключь защиты", зато не из Вэба подключается к SQL базе без ошибок.
Сейчас постараюсь в IIS 7 в 2008 R2 x64 тоже сделать

----------


## radmir2000

> Извините за неточность - "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.3.1.1  Платформа 8.2.10.77


Короче, ребзя :)

Постаил 8.2.10 + 1С Сервер, MS SQL Server 2008 Express, Apache 2.2, УПП 1.3.1, настроил всё фурычит. По локалке работает толстый клиент, тонкий клиент (с других ПК не проверял, ибо везде Линух), веб.
Вчерась настраивал модем для доступа из инета - пропал инет :), сёня попробую.

А по теме - надо ставить конфы СПЕЦИАЛЬНЫЕ для 8.2 (УПП 1.3.1), они поддерживают УП (= тонкий клиент и веб). Но "сырость" этих релизов никто не отменял...  :yes:

----------


## muaythai

Господа подскажите как назначить скидку по дисконтной карте в 1С:Розница, уже все перепробывал. Создал скидку, привязал ее к номенклатуре, в режиме РМК, когда провожу скидку по карте, в вверху окна, показывается принадлежность дисконтной карты, но почему то по сумме показывает 0,00, соответственно скидка не проходит...

----------


## Roha999

Управляемая Форма списка, как открыть из нее новый док (не упр. формы) 
Есть база 8.1 конвертированая под 8.2 
Режим работы - Толстый Клиент с возможностью использовать управляемые формы, без режима совместимости с 8.1 
Переписываю часть функционала под управляемые формы. 
Создал Управляемую Форму Списка документов реализации. Все работает групирует и т.п 
Так как нет возможности сразу создавать УправляемуюФорму для самого документа хочу использовать обычную(да и много замутов там даже незнаю получится ли в управляемой). 
В упр.форме Списка документов безпроблем открывается обычная форма документа. Но неработают кнопки Создать,Копировать а так же горячии (ins,f9). 
Как сделать чтоб при Нажатии кнопки создать ,создавался док реализации в с Обычной формой? Если вешаю свою кнопку СОЗДАТЬ то могу открыть 
новый док в обычной форме но неработает добавление через Insert... С копированием (ввод на основании )тоже самое 
Направте на путь истиный... 

Надо сделать всем докам Управляемые формы списков, но оставить Обычные формы документов (на 1 етапе). Доков много + выводятся всякие дополнительные данные которые тормозят в Списках Обычных, тоже самое в Управляемой форме - работает очень быстро.

----------


## Unr1L

никак
ты же отключил режим совместимости с 8.1

----------


## Roha999

> никак
> ты же отключил режим совместимости с 8.1


дык ето нипричем походу. Если 2 раза мышкой в списке клацнуть то нормально открывается Обычная форма документа. Или кнопку изменить - тоже работает. А создать,скопировать - нет.
+ пробывал с режимом совместимости - результат то т же

----------


## muaythai

> Господа подскажите как назначить скидку по дисконтной карте в 1С:Розница, уже все перепробывал. Создал скидку, привязал ее к номенклатуре, в режиме РМК, когда провожу скидку по карте, в вверху окна, показывается принадлежность дисконтной карты, но почему то по сумме показывает 0,00, соответственно скидка не проходит...


Разобрался, в 8.2 скидки по дисконтным картам проводятся только при выборе способа оплаты...

----------


## Loreal

скачала платформу 8.2, но установить не получается: ошибка 1311.будьте добры,что делать?
(я-пользователь,программистс  ие штучки могу не понять):))

----------


## alex_vag

> (я-пользователь


 а можно узнать зачем беретесь тогда за установку ?

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 41 секунду_
в таких случаях можно вызвать специалиста, который грамотно все установит

----------


## Loreal

> а можно узнать зачем беретесь тогда за установку ?


а что, это недоступно простому пользователю? или я не имею права задать этот вопрос?

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 9 секунд_
говоря, что я пользователь, я имела  виду не совсем безнадежный, а продвинутый.установить прогу мне и самой под силу, причем тут специалист..да и потом, я думаю, что здесь сидят специалисты не хуже,которые помогут.

----------


## alex_vag

Вы скачивали в архиве программу ? Архив распаковывали ? Если в архиве, то ошибок при распаковке архива не было ?
Устанавливаете программу под администратором ?

----------


## Loreal

Да, в архиве,распаковала, ошибок не было.устанавливаю под администратором.

----------


## Alexerg

*Loreal*, 
Попробуйте скопировать установочный пакет в корень диска, на который вы устанавливаете платформу, и попробуйте снова установить.

----------


## Loreal

*Alexerg*, сорри за наивный вопрос: в корень-это куда?

----------


## Alexerg

> *Alexerg*, сорри за наивный вопрос: в корень-это куда?


В корень это - "C:\" например. Создайте папку на диске, скопируйте установочный пакет и запускайте.

----------


## Loreal

*Alexerg*, на "С" у меня нет места, я на "D" устанавливаю.

----------


## Alexerg

> *Alexerg*, на "С" у меня нет места, я на "D" устанавливаю.


Читайте внимательней , *диск С приведен в качестве примера*. В вашем случае меняется только буква диска(D:\).

----------


## Loreal

> Читайте внимательней , *диск С приведен в качестве примера*. В вашем случае меняется только буква диска(D:\).


да понятно, конешно, что в качестве примера..(что же вы из меня совсем ид....ку делаете),я так и делаю..щас еще раз попробую..спасибо

_Добавлено через 6 минут 10 секунд_
теперь  выползла ошибка "1500".

----------


## Alexerg

> теперь выползла ошибка "1500".


Что ещё написано там?

----------


## Loreal

в общем, ошибка 1500-это сразу 2 установки были открыты. а сейчас вот такая ошибочка:
Error 1311. sourse file not found: D:\Downloads\Программы\Новая папка\setupwin_8.2.9.356\data1.cab.verify that the file exists and that you can access it.

----------


## Alexerg

> в общем, ошибка 1500-это сразу 2 установки были открыты. а сейчас вот такая ошибочка:
> Error 1311. sourse file not found: D:\Downloads\Программы\Новая папка\setupwin_8.2.9.356\data1.cab.verify that the file exists and that you can access it.


Выделенное красным уберите, т.е папку "setupwin_8.2.9.356" поместите в корень диска D.
Ставили бы сразу 8.2.10.77, зачем промежуточный релиз ставите?

----------


## Loreal

> Выделенное красным уберите, т.е папку "setupwin_8.2.9.356" поместите в корень диска D.
> Ставили бы сразу 8.2.10.77, зачем промежуточный релиз ставите?


знаете, это нек помогло, всё равно Error 1311. sourse file not found: D:\setupwin_8.2.9.356\data1.cab.verify that the file exists and that you can access it.

----------


## Alexerg

*Loreal*, 
Суть данного сообщения: инсталер не видит файла data1.cab. Скорее всего у вас битый архив. Попробуйте скачать по-новой.

----------


## Loreal

*Alexerg*, благодарю,что уделили мне время))))

----------


## vl_357

При переходе БУ на 8.2 возник вопрос: как переносить документы из работающей (да еще и настроенной) УТ 7.7?

----------


## avm3110

> При переходе БУ на 8.2 возник вопрос: как переносить документы из работающей (да еще и настроенной) УТ 7.7?



Механизмы оперативного переноса из УТ в БУ давно являются типовыми для 1С. Т.е. - пользуйтесь штатными средствами, если у вас ни в 7-ке, ни в 8-ке нет никакого собственного изврата (изменения типовой конфигурации в той или иной части)

Удачи

----------


## vl_357

А то не знаю, но тем не менее конвертора на 8.2 нет. А стандартно поставляемый файл правил обмена идет с ошибками.:mad:

----------


## EVAPOST

Привет всем!
Не подскажете как обновить конвертированную в 8.2 Бухгалтерию автономного учреждения 8.1. Обновления в 8.2 есть только для КОРП. Где-то на форуме раньше видела сообщение как сделать, а сейчас найти не могу....:confused:

----------


## avm3110

> А то не знаю, но тем не менее конвертора на 8.2 нет. А стандартно поставляемый файл правил обмена идет с ошибками.:mad:


Не говорите глупостей:p

"Конвертация данных" - это механизм обмена данными (в том числе и через com-объекты в онлайне) между КОНФИГУРАЦИЯМИ... И пофик на какой это платформе.

А стандартные "правила обмена" частенько глючат... Для этого и есть довольно неплохое описание, как настраивать правила обмена самому.

Удачи:)

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 45 секунд_



> Привет всем!
> Не подскажете как обновить конвертированную в 8.2 Бухгалтерию автономного учреждения 8.1. Обновления в 8.2 есть только для КОРП. Где-то на форуме раньше видела сообщение как сделать, а сейчас найти не могу....:confused:


А в чём трудность?:blush:

Всегда есть "окольная дорога"....
 1. Обновляете на платформе 8.1 например демо-базу
 2. конвертируете эту демо-базу в 8.2
 3. выгружаете cf-ник с демо базы
 4. делаете сравнить и объединить полученный cf-ник с рабочей базой.

----------


## vl_357

Заканчиваю эту тему.  Написал потому что наболело. Клиенту попробуй объясни что перенос данных ранее на 8.1 а сейчас на 8.2 вырождается в проблему практически с каждой базой. Редки случаи благополучного переноса, очень редки. А про постоянные переносы данных так вообще песня... И потому приходится править стандартные правила переноса с помощью "Конвертация данных". А там под 8.2, извиняюсь, "0". 1С-ники сразу возмутяться что есть специальная конфа типа "консолидация данных". Да, есть, но и там без программера не пройти.

----------


## avm3110

> Заканчиваю эту тему.  Написал потому что наболело. Клиенту попробуй объясни что перенос данных ранее на 8.1 а сейчас на 8.2 вырождается в проблему практически с каждой базой..


Хм-м-м... безусловно можно пытаться вешать клиентам лапшу любого сорта и качества, но если Вы "продаёте" свой труд клиенту, как "труд специалиста" - то ваше "наболевшее" (извините за прямоту) удивляет. Почему Вы строете трагедию та типичной работе 1С-ного программиста? Или может вы считаете, что программисты 1С зря жуют свой хлеб, а всё решается нажатим пимпочек "типового обмена данных"?




> Редки случаи благополучного переноса, очень редки. А про постоянные переносы данных так вообще песня...


уверяю вас - успех данного дела давно уже 100% и причём после того как вы осваиваете данную технологию - это становится действительно песней и отдыхом души;)




> И потому приходится править стандартные правила переноса с помощью "Конвертация данных".


"стандартные правила переноса" - не догма, а лишь отправная точка. И тут нет никакого криминала




> А там под 8.2, извиняюсь, "0". 1С-ники сразу возмутяться что есть специальная конфа типа "консолидация данных". Да, есть, но и там без программера не пройти.



Конечно возметятся... Т.е. Консолидация это ОТДЕЛЬНАЯ и САМОСТОЯТЕЛЬНАЯ КОНФИГУРАЦИЯ и как всякая конфигурация - требует знания как предметной области, так и функциональной.


С громадным уважением, Андрей

----------


## vl_357

Клиент, в данном контексте, работодатель, у которого работаю. Ничего больше. 
    А вот переход на 8.2 с нескольких баз, это и есть наболевшее. А программеров франча конечно же привлекали, но результат от их деятельности практически нулевой. :confused: Ссылки на сырость программы является важнейшим аргументом. :eek: 
    Пришлось делать все самому. Теперь этот этап уже пройден. Думаю что данную тему в рамках форума далее обсуждать нет смысла. 

Спасибо за отклики.

----------


## avm3110

> А программеров франча конечно же привлекали, но результат от их деятельности практически нулевой. :confused: Ссылки на сырость программы является важнейшим аргументом. :eek:


Это да.. во франчах часто сидят 100 баксовые мальчики, которые умеют крутить распальцовки, а если что виноваты исключительно форточки и 1с




> Пришлось делать все самому. Теперь этот этап уже пройден. Думаю что данную тему в рамках форума далее обсуждать нет смысла. 
> 
> Спасибо за отклики.


Вы программист? Или если в вашей районной больнице грязь,  то апендицит будете вырезать сами себе?

Вы задайте конкретный вопрос (а не общий плачь ярославны, что типовуха не работает) - и получите конкретный ответ.

Ещё раз... перенос данных от одной конфигурации в другую - это давно уже отработанный процесс, который не зависит от платформы.


ЗЫ.. ничего личного, но мне показалось, что вы начали вырезать себе апендикс не имея даже начального медицинского образования. Извините если я ошибся;)

----------


## vl_357

Лекарь Вы наш...

    Прежде чем ставить диагноз убедитесь что все знаете.
    Да, был программистом и работал среди 100-баксовых мальчиков, правда как внедренец несколько лет. И сертификаты есть. Потом от этого ушел на серьезные системы.
    В целях глобализации системы довелось краем коснуться.  И именно 8.2. И как стал разбираться,- так волосы дыбом встали от количества ошибок в типовых блинах, которые наскоро печет 1С сейчас. 

    Исходя из этого назовите это плачем Ярославны, если так хотите.

Так что хорош флудить и крутость свою миру являть.

----------


## regword

А стандартные "правила обмена" частенько глючат... Для этого и есть довольно неплохое описание, как настраивать правила обмена самому.
Уважаемый ,avm3110 .скиньте ссылку на описание. Читал книгу по конвертации,встроенную помощь ,но нигде не объяснено как перенести остатки из регистра Хозяйственный.
Знакомые программисты "извращаются" кто как может .И через DBF ,и через текст .Но конвертацией не пользуются.
Почему?Думаю нет толкового описания.

----------


## avm3110

(задумчиво) что бы демонстрировать крутость - нужны конкретные вопросы конкретных проблем... Пока вижу лишь "общие стенания"... 

И не в обиду будет сказано, но нельзя быть "чутОк беременным" - программирование (если это действительно профессия) требует постоянной практики. Если ты "был программистом, а потом ушёл"  - то значит сделал осознанный выбор и ПЕРЕСТАЛ быть программистом (это кстати простое офисание факта, а не то или иное клеймо).  Хотя фраза "ушёл на серьёзные системы" (без должной детализации) вызывает только усмешку.





> Уважаемый ,avm3110 .скиньте ссылку на описание. Читал книгу по конвертации,встроенную помощь ,но нигде не объяснено как перенести остатки из регистра Хозяйственный.
> Знакомые программисты "извращаются" кто как может .И через DBF ,и через текст .Но конвертацией не пользуются.
> Почему?Думаю нет толкового описания.



Я пользовался описанием с ИТС (это было несколько лет назад). И материалами по конвертации данных действительно есть упомянутая Вами "книга", есть авторизированный курс у 1С и информация на ИТС.

Если нужен конкретная помощь "по переносу остатков регистра Хозяйственный", то думаю более полезно сделать отдельный топик и дать более четкую постановку задачи.

ЗЫ.. не совсем понятно как "среда переноса" (xml, com, dbf, txt) может служить показателем "глючности"  МЕХАНИЗМА переноса?

И как Вы понимаете, то что некие программисты Вам "знакомы" - ничего не говорит о степени их знакомства с технологиями обмена данных. Согласны?

----------


## EVAPOST

> Не говорите глупостей:p
> 
> "Конвертация данных" - это механизм обмена данными (в том числе и через com-объекты в онлайне) между КОНФИГУРАЦИЯМИ... И пофик на какой это платформе.
> 
> А стандартные "правила обмена" частенько глючат... Для этого и есть довольно неплохое описание, как настраивать правила обмена самому.
> 
> Удачи:)
> 
> _Добавлено через 2 минуты 45 секунд_
> ...


Спасибо большое! Я каким-то образом сама додумалась всё провернуть и ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ!!!!

----------


## AlexZander_D

Люди добрые, помогите, а?..
Есть 1С 8.2 с конфигурациями "Управление небольшой фирмой" и "Бухгалтерия. Базовая", хочу настроить обмен. Надо чтобы сотрудники и первичка из УНФ уходили в Бухгалтерию, т.к в ней будет формироваться вся отчетность. Вроде испольуя мастер сделал, а вот эффекта не увидел.

----------


## avm3110

> Люди добрые, помогите, а?..
> Есть 1С 8.2 с конфигурациями "Управление небольшой фирмой" и "Бухгалтерия. Базовая", хочу настроить обмен. Надо чтобы сотрудники и первичка из УНФ уходили в Бухгалтерию, т.к в ней будет формироваться вся отчетность. Вроде испольуя мастер сделал, а вот эффекта не увидел.


Вопрос из серии... "Вроде у меня температура и я вроде выпил что-то похожее на понадол, а вот эфекта не увидел";)

Вообще-то организация обмена между разными конфигурациями это *всегда "задача"*. Если бы было бы всё настолько просто, что всё можно было сделать "мастером", то зачем бы нужны были программисты?

Итак... совершенно не понятно... У вас выгрузка формируется? Что попадает в выгрузку? И что затягивается (если затягивается) при загрузке....

Не имея способностей Кашпировского узать это "дистанционно" ну ни как не возможно:confused:

----------


## drjc

Люди, у меня не всегда корректно работает метод объекта "ТаблцаЗначений" НайтиСтроки(<ПараметрыОтбо  ра>) 
_Параметры:
<ПараметрыОтбора> (обязательный)
Тип: Структура. Задает условия поиска: ключ структуры определяет имя колонки, по которой будет осуществляться поиск, а значение структуры - искомое значение. 
Возвращаемое значение:
Тип: Массив. Массив строк таблицы значений, соответствующих условиям поиска._ Проверял в отладчике, в таблице значений точно есть строки со значениями полей, заданными структурой поиска, но метод возвращает пустой массив. Проявилась такая ситуация только на 8.2.. Кто-нибудь сталкивался с подобным?

----------


## VladLip

добрый день!
Помогите у меня 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.10.77)

Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 (1.6.23.2) Толстый клиент

 не проводиться документ "поступления товаров и услуг" и закрывается программа.
Пишет ошибку  сигнатура проблемы:
  Имя события проблемы:	APPCRASH
  Имя приложения:	1cv8.exe
  Версия приложения:	8.2.10.77
  Штамп времени приложения:	4b3b1fcc
  Имя модуля с ошибкой:	backend.dll
  Версия модуля с ошибкой:	8.2.10.77
  Штамп времени модуля с ошибкой:	4b3b1da0
  Код исключения:	c0000005
  Смещение исключения:	0020bdac
  Версия ОС:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
  Код языка:	1049
  Дополнительные сведения 1:	ae3c
  Дополнительные сведения 2:	5654251b83c0680ac42feb4d40dd5906
  Дополнительные сведения 3:	7228
  Дополнительные сведения 4:	764af4b4d4c411eae55d4db94501d81d
Кто знает, что делать?

----------


## dakaktakto

Здравствуйте.
У меня вопрос из-за чего сервер 1с8.2  создает в папке 
"C:\Documents and Settings\USR1CV82\Local Settings\Temp"

очень большое количество .tmp файлов ~5 гигов в день?

----------


## avm3110

> добрый день!
> Помогите у меня 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.10.77)
> 
> Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 (1.6.23.2) Толстый клиент
> 
>  не проводиться документ "поступления товаров и услуг" и закрывается программа.
> Пишет ошибку  сигнатура проблемы:
>   Имя события проблемы:	APPCRASH
>   Имя приложения:	1cv8.exe
> ...


Так вы же сами указали проблему... Вы работаете в режиме терминального доступа? Ваша дээльэлька - родная или ломанная, которая позволяет работать на 1с в режиме терминального доступа?

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 22 секунды_



> Здравствуйте.
> У меня вопрос из-за чего сервер 1с8.2  создает в папке 
> "C:\Documents and Settings\USR1CV82\Local Settings\Temp"
> 
> очень большое количество .tmp файлов ~5 гигов в день?


абстрактный вопрос "а почему мне на улице холодно" вызывает кучу абстрактных ответов "наверное потому что зима" или "потому что не одел шапку" и т.д.

Из вашего вопроса абсолютна не понятна ни конфигурация работы 1С (классическая трёхзвенка на разных машинах или всё в одном флаконе) не понятно о какой версии сервера 1с предприятия идёт речь и т.д....

Как можно давать ответ, если нет даже элементарного описания ситуации?:mad:

----------


## helenchekc

Скажите пожалуйста, 1Сv8.1 УТ по внешнему виду должна (интерфейсу) отличаться от 1Сv8.2 УТ?  Платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.10.77). Причем совместимый режим я отключила.

----------


## VladLip

*avm3110*,  у меня ломанная. Что мне нужно установить или переустановить что бы проводились документы прихода? (банковские документы проводятся - плат поруч исходящие...)

----------


## avm3110

> *avm3110*,  у меня ломанная. Что мне нужно установить или переустановить что бы проводились документы прихода? (банковские документы проводятся - плат поруч исходящие...)


Ну-у-у... если ломаная, то тут возможно куча неприятностей...

Но лично я в крайних случаях всё "выкидываю" на локальную машину, (что бы уменьшить вероятность траблов связанных с разнородностью сред).

Т.е. если ваша бухия не такая уж и большая, попробуйте все развернуть на файлловом локальном варианте. Затем пропустить "тестирование и исправление" с очисткой битых ссылок (но если есть битые ссылки это тоже нужно брать на заметку и разбираться в их критичности).
И затем пробовать все проводить на локалке


ЗЫ... Нехочу морализировать, но имхо предприятие должно быть маломальски серьёзное и не жлобится на пару тыр для легальных версий ;)

----------


## VladLip

*avm3110*, спасибо буду пробывать. время тяжелое, иконмия во всём.

----------


## c1535233@tyldd

> Скажите пожалуйста, 1Сv8.1 УТ по внешнему виду должна (интерфейсу) отличаться от 1Сv8.2 УТ?  Платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.10.77). Причем совместимый режим я отключила.


Мне кажется Вы что-то напутали. Судя по скриншоту у вас 1С Предприятие 8.2, совместимый режим. Уточните релиз УТ, и возможность запуска ее в режиме управляемого приложения.

_Добавлено через 1 час 10 минут 24 секунды_
А у меня такой вопрос! Кто знает подскажите как увеличить производительность Рарус Общепит ред.8 проф. файловый вариант работы 1-2 пользователей.
В первую очередь интересуют профилактические меры, способные увеличить производительность системы. Также может кто вникал в механизмы работы конкретного решения и его защиты: *Muhin555* например вот здесь http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=186 говорит о том, что защита у Раруса довольно проста и если "поправить" конфигурацию можно добиться некоторого прироста производительности.
Аппаратную часть тоже планирую усилить, но хочется быть уверенным что замена того или иного компонента приведет к сопоставимой с затратами прибавкой производительности. Сейчас используется платформа Celeron 3200, 1024Gb RAM Single Chanel, Intel G31, SATA 70Gb HDD.
Использовать Сервер 1С Предприятия в моем случа думаю не целесообразно.

Кто что думает? Спасибо.

----------


## grom371

Скажите пожалуйста можно ли в Управление небольшой фирмой. Версия 1.0.5.4 от 12.02.2010 вносить серийные номера товаров и если да - то где?

----------


## cheba787

Подскажите пожалуйста, после удаления 1с 8.2.9 и установки 8.2.10 не могу добавить информационную базу. Нажимаю добавить пишет не найден файл v8cscdsc.lst. Остальное все работает.

----------


## dddonnn

Наставьте на правильный путь! Дана База Oracle, мне надо экспортировать некоторую отчётность в 1С. Так как версия 1С 8.2 поддерживает Oracle Database, хотел спросить как осуществить связь? Могу ли я обойтись без 1С сервера? Если нет, то в интернете есть установщик 1С сервера(я не нашёл =( )? Иначе говоря возможна ли реализация поддержки Oracle Database файловым вариантом, а не клиент-серверном?

----------


## dani8383

доброго время суток, большая проблемма, подскажите:
работал в 8.1 поставил 8.2. как перетащить старую базу в 8.2.
захожу через конфигуратор начинаю преобразования обрывается и все не ам не там не запускается

----------


## kantushka

Подскажите где описывается процесс конвертации конфигурации с платформы 8.1 на платформу 8.2, для работы с полным функционалом 8.2, а не в совмещенном режиме?

----------


## vall

> Подскажите где описывается процесс конвертации конфигурации с платформы 8.1 на платформу 8.2, для работы с полным функционалом 8.2, а не в совмещенном режиме?


в файле 1cv8upd.htm

----------


## denya555

Есть домашний ПК с Windows 7 x64. Нужно поставить локальную (не сетевую) 1С платформы 8.2.10.77. Локальную для x64 не нашел (везде только Сервер x64), поэтому ставил локальную x86. Платформа, конфигурация ставятся без проблем, драйвер HASP самой последней версии. Проблема с ключом. Испробовал ключи как x64, так x86. Но при запуске информационной базы все-равно выводится сообщение "Не обнаружен ключ защиты программы". Как лечить?

----------


## #zmey#

Пробывал запускать от имени администратора с совместимостью с ХР?

----------


## avm3110

> Наставьте на правильный путь! Дана База Oracle, мне надо экспортировать некоторую отчётность в 1С. Так как версия 1С 8.2 поддерживает Oracle Database, хотел спросить как осуществить связь? Могу ли я обойтись без 1С сервера? Если нет, то в интернете есть установщик 1С сервера(я не нашёл =( )? Иначе говоря возможна ли реализация поддержки Oracle Database файловым вариантом, а не клиент-серверном?


Не нужно путать "мягкое с зелёным":D

СУБД на базе которой "живёт" 1С не имеет никакого значения с теми СУБД, с которыми Вы можете осуществлять импорт/экспорт.

Если Вам нужно получать информацию из СУБД Oracle то на мой взгляд технологии com - объектов Вам весьма пригодятся (я лично уже использую эту технологию для обмена информацией как СУБД Борланд, так и СУБД Оракл уже не первый год и всё нормально).

При этом ещё раз... технология com инвариантна как к версии платформы (8.0, 8.1, 8.2), так и к типу СУБД 1С (файловый вариант, на базе MS SQL, на базе Oracle и т.д.)

Удачи;)

_Добавлено через 5 минут 9 секунд_



> Есть домашний ПК с Windows 7 x64. Нужно поставить локальную (не сетевую) 1С платформы 8.2.10.77. Локальную для x64 не нашел (везде только Сервер x64), поэтому ставил локальную x86. Платформа, конфигурация ставятся без проблем, драйвер HASP самой последней версии. Проблема с ключом. Испробовал ключи как x64, так x86. Но при запуске информационной базы все-равно выводится сообщение "Не обнаружен ключ защиты программы". Как лечить?


Вы не написали версию "мягких форточек" которая у Вас стоит. Только ультима (максимальная) Windows7 имеет режим "почти полной" совместимости с 32-х разрядными приложениями.
и потом "лечилки" бывают весьма чувствительны к версии операционки (т.е. на "не родных" ОС не "лечат" ну ни разу:blush:)

----------


## Михаил Волков

> Уже настроил (оказывается необходимо всего лишь в конфигураторе в Администрировании нажать опубликовать на Вэб)...
> Сейчас постараюсь в IIS 7 в 2008 R2 x64 тоже сделать


Победил IIS 7 в 2008 R2? У меня на 2008 x64 (Vista) вэб-клиент работает, а на 2008 R2 (Win7) - нет... В чем фишка? :confused:

----------


## Bloody

Народ помогите, у меня проблема с переносом данных  
Итак исходный клиент: Бухгалтерского учета 7.7, редакция 4.5, релиз 7.70.512
в Бухгалтерию 8.2.10.77, бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.23.2, толстый клиент
переносил данные "переходом на бухгалтерию 8"

ошибка следующая:
{Обработка.ПереносДанныхИз  ИнформационныхБаз1СПредпр  ятия77.Форма.Форма.Форма(1032)  }: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Выполнить): {(1, 111)}: Поле не найдено "Нет"
ВЫБРАТЬ "АвансовыйОтчет" КАК ИмяДокумента, Представление КАК Представление, Ссылка КАК Ссылка, Дата КАК Дата, <<?>>Нет КАК УСН ИЗ Документ.АвансовыйОтчет
	ТаблицаДокументов = Запрос.Выполнить().Выгрузит  ь();
по причине:
{(1, 111)}: Поле не найдено "Нет"
ВЫБРАТЬ "АвансовыйОтчет" КАК ИмяДокумента, Представление КАК Представление, Ссылка КАК Ссылка, Дата КАК Дата, <<?>>Нет КАК УСН ИЗ Документ.АвансовыйОтчет

что с этим нужно сделать? ума не приложу

----------


## evgeny2009

> Победил IIS 7 в 2008 R2? У меня на 2008 x64 (Vista) вэб-клиент работает, а на 2008 R2 (Win7) - нет... В чем фишка? :confused:


Фаил backуnd.dll на пропаченный менял?

----------


## Михаил Волков

> Фаил backуnd.dll на пропаченный менял?


Видимо речь о backend.dll или backbas.dll для терминала? Я спрашивал для веб-клиента 1С 8.2.10.77 через IIS 7.5 Win2008 R2 (Win7)

----------


## evgeny2009

У меня была такая проблема пока не поменял файлик, емул найти теперь немогу под 1С x64 для 2008 R2

----------


## Bloody

НАрод чё ни кто мне помочь не сможетИ?

----------


## raido2010

помогите, пожалуйста, с переносом номенклатуры и контрагентов из бухгалтерии предприятия в управление неб.фирмой. Первый раз увидел этот 1с)

----------


## sergeyxom

*Bloody*, 
У меня такое было. Но я отдал знакомой и она мне перенесла БД, сказала что сначала из 7.7 в 8.1 и там такой траблы не было, а потом уже из 8.1 в 8.2

----------


## dennica

При попытке обновить конфигурацию с 1.6.24.7 на 2.0.12.2 выдает ошибку при принятии изменений. В регистрах сведений, СостоянияОСОрганизаций пишет, что записи регистра сведений стали не уникальными. Конфигурация штатная, без доработок. Кто-нибудь уже сталкивался с подобным? Как лечится?

----------


## Retep

При вводе начальных остатков и попытке записать введенные данные вылетает сообщение об ошибке, и программа закрывается (пробовал разные базы, но проблема везде одинаковая). Подскажите, как решить проблему.

----------


## AlexZander_D

Помогите, у меня 1С: Бухгалтерия 1.6.24.7(не базовая) на платформе 8.2, пытаюсь сделать документ "Начисление страховых взносов" и не считает поганка ((
Есть обработка для базовой на 8.1, но тут она не работает. Кто решил проблему?

----------


## DAC

Возьмите групповую обработку справочников и документов
и обработайте ей справочник "способы учета доходов сотрудников при исчислении взносов" - поправьте *невидимые* реквизиты "Входит в базу ФОМС", "Входит в базу ФСС", "Входит в базу ПФР" - они не заполнены, а должны быть. Кроме этого, в регистре сведений "Предельная величина базы страховых взносов" сделайте новый элемент с параметрами 2010 год - 415 000 рублей.

Это товарищи из 1С ошиблись - в демобазе все ок, а рабочие базы создаются/обновляются без этих параметров.

----------


## AlexZander_D

Я может плохо вижу, но не вижу там такой, есть "Способы отражения зарплаты в регламентированном учете" и все, в 8.1 тоже не увидел этот справочник.

----------


## DAC

> Я может плохо вижу, но не вижу там такой, есть "Способы отражения зарплаты в регламентированном учете" и все, в 8.1 тоже не увидел этот справочник.


из обработки подбираете?:)
тогда - плохо смотрите;) он по алфавиту между буквами Д и Е ;)

----------


## AlexZander_D

Увидел, а что значит "поправьте невидимые реквизиты "Входит в базу ФОМС", "Входит в базу ФСС", "Входит в базу ПФР" - они не заполнены, а должны быть."
понимаю, достал, но отчетность уже сдавать пора бы.

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 30 секунд_
Может заодно и поможете внешней формой 4ФСС и РСВ-1 для 8.2? Или от базовой подойдут?

----------


## alexsmir

групповая обработка справочников и документов: открыли ее.
на первой вкладке: тип объекта - справочники, ниже нажимаете добавить и выбираете справочник Способы учета доходов при исчислении страховых взносов, наж кн "отобрать", на вкладке "обработка" появляются все способы учета.
Далее нажимаете в шапке "настройка" и в открывшемся поле ставите флажек "разрешить изменение рекивизитов объектов" - закрыть
Далее внизу действие - выбираете изменить реквизит, выбираете ревизит (например входит в базу ФОМС) и смотрите у каких способов учета флажок не стоит, а должен, то в колонке вид снимаете все флаги и устанавливаете у тех где он должен стоять, далее внизу "действие" второе поле ставите установить и нажимаете выполнить. И так для каждой базы

----------


## AlexZander_D

Спасибо. Попробую так, а ещё есть вариант в конфигураторе конвертнуть обработку для 8.1. Это возможно? Просто обработка от моего франчази есть, но для базовой вроде.

_Добавлено через 9 часов 7 минут 45 секунд_
Помогла конвертация обработки. Под катом лежит ссылка на неё, если кому-то надо для 8.1, то обращайтесь.
*Скрытый текст*http://depositfiles.com/files/azkgglsms

----------


## Мирниал

ТОварищи, доброго времени суток! Подскажите пожалуйста - у меня Бухгалтерия 1.6.19.3 плюс есть все обновления до 1.6.22. Хочу пеерейти на 2.0.12.22. Что мне понадобится для этого? И чем отличается 8.2 от 8.1? Уж простите чайника....

И платфыорму какую ставить? для тонкого клиента или технологическую? х86?

----------


## alexsmir

> Хочу пеерейти на 2.0.12.22. Что мне понадобится для этого? И чем отличается 8.2 от 8.1? Уж простите чайника....


Тем более не торопитесь. В конфигурации 2.0.12.22 нет не где ссылок, что она является обновлением для 1.6.24.7. Выпущена скорее всего для обкатки. И потом данная конфигурация идет под платформой 8.1, а не 8.2

----------


## Мирниал

> Тем более не торопитесь. В конфигурации 2.0.12.22 нет не где ссылок, что она является обновлением для 1.6.24.7. Выпущена скорее всего для обкатки. И потом данная конфигурация идет под платформой 8.1, а не 8.2


Как же быть тогда? Перейти  на более раннюю "рабочую, не для обкатки" конфу, или не рыпаться пока? Поставил платформу 8.2.10.82. Если правильно понял, на ней я могу работать и со своей конфой 1.6.24.7, просто открывая базу?

----------


## alexsmir

> Как же быть тогда? Перейти  на более раннюю "рабочую, не для обкатки" конфу, или не рыпаться пока? Поставил платформу 8.2.10.82. Если правильно понял, на ней я могу работать и со своей конфой 1.6.24.7, просто открывая базу?


Если Вы хотите проблем на одно место, то пожалуйста. Можете потренироваться. В ветке конфигурации 8.1 (пост 221 почитайте, там переход хорошо описан) аж все кипит от проблем с переходом. И судя по Вашим вопросам желания и инициативы у Вас хоть отбавляй, а вот умения ... Смена платформы это конвертация базы, хотя процесс этот и не сложный. Работайте спокойно на 8.1 и следите за форумом. Вот когда будут все вопросы перехода отработаны, тогда и Вы перейдет. (Правда может у Вас база учебная и Вы тоже учитесь?).

----------


## sukharik

> При попытке обновить конфигурацию с 1.6.24.7 на 2.0.12.2 выдает ошибку при принятии изменений. В регистрах сведений, СостоянияОСОрганизаций пишет, что записи регистра сведений стали не уникальными. Конфигурация штатная, без доработок. Кто-нибудь уже сталкивался с подобным? Как лечится?


 
Та же фигня, несколько дней мучаюсь. Пока никак не лечится. Причем на нескольких базах такое. Может, еще у кого проявилось?

----------


## alexsmir

> Та же фигня, несколько дней мучаюсь. Пока никак не лечится. Причем на нескольких базах такое. Может, еще у кого проявилось?


Это же не обновление. Это другая конфигурация и переход как с 7.7 на 8.1 читайте в посту 221 ветки общие вопросы - ответы, обсуждения . И она работает на платформе 8.1, а не 8.2

----------


## FileGun

Приветствую старожилов форума и новичков. Это мой первый пост - не кидайте сразу помидоры, если что-то нарушу. Вопрос такой:
 Работаем в 1С 8.2 'Комплексная автоматизация' в версиях 1.0.5.1 -> 1.0.6.1 -> 1.0.7.1. Нигде не нашли стандартной возможности вставить логотип компании в печатные формы документов (счёт на оплату, заказ покупателя и т.п.). Конфигурация 'На поддержке', и снимать с неё не будем однозначно, т.о. редактирование существующих форм/макетов отпадает.
  Была идея создать в *копии* рабочей базы отчёт, сохранив его потом как внешний. По ламерски перетащить туда мышкой запросы, формы, макеты из нужного документа (и всё это получилось). Только вот при запуске этого отчёта ничего не происходит, не выскакивает форма выбора нужной записи :blush:
 Может кто работал по этой теме, мне трудно поверить, что только у нас возникли такие хотелки. И так же трудно понять, почему 1С не предусмотрела нормальный способ вставлять логотип компании в документы, ведь даже производители многих железок (материнских плат, проекторов) дают такую возможность.

----------


## alexsmir

> Нигде не нашли стандартной возможности вставить логотип компании в печатные формы документов (счёт на оплату, заказ покупателя и т.п.).


КА не смотрел, но в бух 8.1 делаешь внешнюю печатную форму с возможностью подсоединения логотипа, подключаешь (в меню серсвис - внешние формы и обработки, в КА тоже наверное есть) и на кнопке печать появляется еще одна печатная форма

----------


## Сенька10

Помогите пожалуйста ! 1С Предприятие 8.2  не хочет устанавливать КЛАДР - пишет - " Классификатор адресов неправильной структуры. Не загружен! "  что делать ?

_Добавлено через 22 минуты 11 секунд_
Решение найдено

----------


## avm3110

> Конфигурация 'На поддержке', и снимать с неё не будем однозначно, т.о. редактирование существующих форм/макетов отпадает.


хм-м-м.. а раскажите чем "вредно" снятие с поддержки? Нахождение на "поддержке" лишь автоматизирует процесс обновления, но снятие с поддержки оставляет возможность ВСЕГДА обновить конфу до заданного лвл через сравнение/объединение.

Т.е. почему гимор и изврат (описанный Вами) вы считаете "нормальным", а простую операцию "персоной нон грата"?

----------


## alexsmir

> Нахождение на "поддержке" лишь автоматизирует процесс обновления, но снятие с поддержки оставляет возможность ВСЕГДА обновить конфу до заданного лвл через сравнение/объединение.


И на поддержке можно обновлять через сравнить/объединить. Конфигурация на поддержке (я беру бух 8.1) обновляется 25 мин., а когда снята с поддержки 1ч 10 м. Поэтому конфигурации, которые часто нужно обновлять лучше не снимать, тем более через внешние формы многие проблемы решаются.

----------


## EVAPOST

Доброго времени суток всем!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, каким образом происходит обновление календаря бухгалтера (см. вкладку Монитор бухгалтера) в 1С 8.2 Бухгалтерия предприятия?
Заметила, что там до сих пор прописывает сдачу декларации УСН (квартальную), хотя её подают раз в год и т.п.

----------


## alex_phantom

А существует конфигурация "Конвертация данных" под 8.2И? Нужно правила обмена из 7.7 в 8.2 сделать.

----------


## markise

подскажите, пожалуйста!
При переходе с 1с77 для SQL  "Торговля и Склад" ред. 9.2, конф. 7.70.90 на 1с8.2 платформа 8.2.10.77, конфигурация "Управление Торговлей" 10.3.10.4 толстый клиент остались не разрешенными три проблемы:
1. Не перенеслись цены ни на одну номенклатуру;
2. не перенеслись остатки товаров;
3. в конфигураторе нарисован замок на конфигурации и выдает подсказку "Объект поставщика не редактируется". (как это снять?)
Кто знает как решить эти проблемы? Пожалуйста помогите

_Добавлено через 21 час 35 минут 16 секунд_
Небольшая поправка конф. 7.70.960

----------


## Sharik1c

> в конфигураторе нарисован замок на конфигурации и выдает подсказку "Объект поставщика не редактируется". (как это снять?)
> Кто знает как решить эти проблемы?


Конфигурация/Поддержка/Настройка поддержки - Кнопка справа вверху типа "Разрешить редактирование конфигурации"

----------

chu456789 (28.03.2014)

----------


## markise

> Конфигурация/Поддержка/Настройка поддержки - Кнопка справа вверху типа "Разрешить редактирование конфигурации"


Спасибо, не помогло. "Настройка поддержки" -неактивна. Открыть её не получается

----------


## grom371

Подскажите, пожалуйста!
Есть 1С сервер 8.2.10.82 + postgresql 8.3.8 (от этерсофт) все это на 
CentOS Linux 5.4. Проблема в следующем - при работе через толстый или тонкий
клиент из оболочки 1С с удаленной рабочей станции - все работает. Но при попытке подключиться через веб-интерфейс браузером (FF, IE) выдается ошибка "На сервере 1С:Предприятия произошла неисправимая ошибка.  Приложение будет закрыто"
На сервере скрипт config_server отрабатывает нормально.
Вчем может быть проблема?
Эта ошибка выходит даже новой (пустой) конфигурацией

----------


## EVAPOST

Доброго времени суток всем!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, каким образом происходит обновление календаря бухгалтера (см. вкладку Монитор бухгалтера) в 1С 8.2 Бухгалтерия предприятия?
Заметила, что там до сих пор прописывает сдачу декларации УСН (квартальную), хотя её подают раз в год и т.п.

----------


## nightguest75

Привет всем! Народ! подскажите плиз, как правильно перейти с 8.1 на 8.2 конфигурации бухгалтерия 1.6.24.7 и ЗУП 2.5.23.4

----------


## nabetta

Помогите пожалуйста,  как сделать так что бы ЗУП 2.5.23.4 выгружала данные для 1с 8.2 редакция 2.0 (выгружает только для редакции 1.6, редакция 2.0 не понимает такую выгрузку)

----------


## Tavadm

Ребят есть управление малым предприятием с решенной проблемой НДС а именно, при выставление счета НДС почему-то вместо 18% считает 15%.

----------


## Иван666

Доброго времени суток! подскажите как можно выгрузить данные (константы и документы) из БП 8.1 и загрузить их в 8.2. Обновлять слишком долго, может кто подскажет как это сделать через XML

----------


## Sharik1c

> как можно выгрузить данные (константы и документы) из БП 8.1 и загрузить их в 8.2. Обновлять слишком долго, может кто подскажет как это сделать через XML


Делается это при помощи конфигурации "Конвертация данных" Сейчас релиз 2.1.2.1
описание применения Конвертации данных еще под релизом 1.0 здесь http://www.mista.ru/articles1c/hare/article.60.html
*Скрытый текст*P.S.  можно потратитить дня 2-3 на освоение "Конвертации данных", при последующих переносах это сильно упростит работу.

----------


## Иван666

А можно пожалуйста эту конфигурацию на платформу 8.2 , не могу ее найти

----------


## timureiН

подскажите конфигурацию для стоматологии (учет клиентов, начиление з.п врачам завыполненные работы ит.п.)

----------


## Tavadm

> подскажите конфигурацию для стоматологии (учет клиентов, начиление з.п врачам завыполненные работы ит.п.)


управление небольшой фирмой думаю подойдет т.к. там есть возможность приспособить под специфику вашего направления.

----------


## Ignats

Люди!
Подскажите, как из 1С Бухгалтерии 8.2, ред. 1.6 перейти на 1С Бухгалтерия 8.2 ред. 2.0. Стандартными средствами переноситься только из Бухг. 8.1

----------


## EVAPOST

Может кто подскажет что делать?
Вела учет в Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.2 версия 1.6
После постановки галочки "Быстрое освоение при открытии базы" (другая девушка решила почитать и осваивать глядя на мою базу, как пример), при новом открытии и загрузке базы выдает ошибку (...отправить отчет об ошибке, не отправить...) именно в тот момент когда открывается эта справка и всё - стопор, закрывается и галочку уже убрать не успеваю, думаю что вся загвоздка в этой справке, может ее как-то в конфигураторе убрать или отключить? Ах да, еще пришет при отркрытии - "запись дампа об ошибке для следующего её разрешения".....

----------


## olympnn

Доброго времени суток всем!
Подскажите, как в 1С Бухгалтерия 8.2 ред. 2.0. сделать удержание алиментов из з\п работника. Зарание спасибо!

----------


## figter-rus

Люди помогите пожалуйста дайте ссылки на видео уроки обучения!!!!!!!! очень хочу научиться пользоваться  этой программой и создавать свои конфигурации......  за рание спасибо !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)

----------


## waider

> Люди помогите пожалуйста дайте ссылки на видео уроки обучения!!!!!!!! очень хочу научиться пользоваться  этой программой и создавать свои конфигурации......  за рание спасибо !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


Тут есть пара уроков

----------


## dcupsbimbo

Gentlemen! Need help. Очень простой вопрос: где тут на форуме есть ссылки на саму платформу 1с 8.2. Искал, ее но так и не смог найти. Конфигурации скачать полно ссылок, а где сама платформа. Если можно ссылку на нужную страницу форума. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Sharik1c

> а где сама платформа


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10844&page=7

----------


## dcupsbimbo

Скачал дистрибутивы:
setuptc_8.2.10.77(x86)
setupwin_8.2.10.77(x64)
setupwin_8.2.10.77(x86)
Подскажите пожалуйста, что означают прификсы х86,х64, и чем отличаются setuptc и setupwin? у меня ХР SP3 32бит хочу установить эту платформу себе локально - мне сказали поставить setupwin_8.2.10.77(x86). я поставил, диалоговое окно  запустилось (эмулятор позже поищу). Я правильно сделал? Киньте пожалуйста ссылочку где здесь можно об этом почитать.

----------


## Sharik1c

*dcupsbimbo*, 
прификсы х86,х64 - Это архитектура операционки
Для ХР SP3 32бит setupwin_8.2.10.77(x86), но лучше 8.2.10.82, а еще лучше 8.2.11.229
Платформы, эмуляторы, обсуждения и т.д. по пути "RuBoard.Ru - компьютерный форум №1 > Андеграунд > Продукция от 1С" http://forum.ruboard.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=141 в теме "Важные темы"

----------


## zellda

Подскажите пожалуйста, у меня следующая проблема. Установлен 1с сервер 8.2.10.82+postgresql (ОС "Gentoo"), на сервере с windows server 2000 стоит аналогичная платформа (8.2.10.82) + конфигурация УПП 1.3.3.1 (база чистая). При запуске справочника "пользователи" возникла ошибка "инициализации графической подсистемы"; после запуска скрипта сервера "/util/config_server" ошибка исчезла, только теперь при запуске этого справочника 1с зависает на очень долгое время, потом он открывается, но работать с ним все равно нельзя, постоянные зависания (еще при работе с формой списка). Зависания происходят только со справочником "пользователи". В чем может быть проблема? Помогите плиз...:(

----------


## gdi31

У меня есть:
*1. HASP * 
А. Emul_8[1].0.13.32 –
Файлы (Haspflt, install, install_1C8, loaddrv, readme, uninstall)
В. HASP_OLD
 Файл (Lmsetup)
С.  Файл (EmulSmall)
D. Файл (lmsetup)
*2. setuptc_8.2.11.232*
*3. setupwin64_8.2.11.232
4. setupwin_8.2.11.232
5. Конфигурация Helix Магазин одежды и обуви*
A. 1_0_4_1_6
Файл (1_0_4_1_6.cf)
B. Magazin_odezdi_i_obuvi - Магазин одежды и обуви
Файл - 1cv8.efd
Файл – setup
*Вопрос 1:* Достаточно всего этого для полноценной установки 1С и работы в магазине одежды и обуви? 
*Вопрос 2:* Где можно взять подробную инструкцию по установке по 1С и конфигураций ?

----------


## Ирина Олеговна

Доброго времени суток. Я работаю бухгалтером. Взяла фирму (ИП) со второго квартала 2010 г. Для этого я установила базу 1с Предпирияте 8,2 Корп. На своем компьютере.   Первый квартал вел другой бухгалтер в своей базе 1с Предприяте Индивидуальный предприниматель. Вопрос: Как мне совместить в своей базе базу за 1 кв., чтобы данные не исчезли ни мои, ни её?

----------


## wirg

Залил 8 часов базового курса по 8.2 на депозит и бонусы, файлы доступны для свободного распространения, но без присвоения авторства(официальный сайт spec8.ru) 

http://depositfiles.com/folders/NKIWNYGBD 

http://depositfiles.com/folders/CZIGZ19GI 

http://depositfiles.com/folders/IFDMCPDST

----------


## figter-rus

> Залил 8 часов базового курса по 8.2 на депозит и бонусы, файлы доступны для свободного распространения, но без присвоения авторства(официальный сайт spec8.ru)
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/folders/NKIWNYGBD
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/folders/CZIGZ19GI
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/folders/IFDMCPDST
> wirg на форуме Добавить отзыв для wirg Пожаловаться на это сообщение


ты что залил все одинаковое чет качаю а там все одно и тоже

----------


## FomkaF

> Залил 8 часов базового курса по 8.2 на депозит и бонусы, файлы доступны для свободного распространения, но без присвоения авторства(официальный сайт spec8.ru) 
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/folders/NKIWNYGBD 
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/folders/CZIGZ19GI 
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/folders/IFDMCPDST


А нет возможности залить куда-нибудь на фтп или туда где нет ограничений по загрузке (чтоб по 500 частей не делать)? Что-нибудь на подобии такого - http://files.mail.ru/

_Добавлено через 53 секунды_



> ты что залил все одинаковое чет качаю а там все одно и тоже


Там много архивов, каждый архив это часть общего архива (смотрите на названия файлов, part 1/part 2 и т.д.)

----------


## wirg

> ты что залил все одинаковое чет качаю а там все одно и тоже


Перезалил 0 блок для изучения 8.2.

Для скачки будет доступно всего 5 дней, потом удаляю, так что кто не успел тот опоздал.:mad:

----------


## FomkaF

> Перезалил 0 блок для изучения 8.2.
> 
> Для скачки будет доступно всего 5 дней, потом удаляю, так что кто не успел тот опоздал.:mad:


Учитывая все ограничения нереально скачать такое количество файлов оттуда....

----------


## Nova

Подскажите пожалуйста, как в 1С: Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.11.235) Управление небольшой фирмой 1.1.2.5 Печатать на продукцию ценники? Прай лист печатать могу, а вот этикетки и ценники найти не могу

----------


## figter-rus

> Залил 8 часов базового курса по 8.2 на депозит и бонусы, файлы доступны для свободного распространения, но без присвоения авторства(официальный сайт spec8.ru)
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/folders/NKIWNYGBD
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/folders/CZIGZ19GI
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/folders/IFDMCPDST





залей в один архив и дай ссылку на этот архив вот и все )) и будет весь мир тебе благодарен !!!

----------


## 1vasia1

Уважаемые коллеги. подскажите пожалуйста как административно поставить платформу 8.2 как это было в 8.1(клиент сам обновляет при запуске)
Сервер у мена файловый 2003.

----------


## joj

Прошу вас скинуть ссылочку для скачки 8.2.11.236 Дистрибутив для RPMS (x86_64)
На сайте 1с (http://users.v8.1c.ru/Platform_8_2_11_236_rh64_s.aspx) это качается только при оформленных ИТС

----------


## LilAce

> Прошу вас скинуть ссылочку для скачки 8.2.11.236 Дистрибутив для RPMS (x86_64)
> На сайте 1с (http://users.v8.1c.ru/Platform_8_2_11_236_rh64_s.aspx) это качается только при оформленных ИТС



http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p....11.#post53960

----------


## aveego

> залей в один архив и дай ссылку на этот архив вот и все )) и будет весь мир тебе благодарен !!!


+1 пожалуйста

----------


## v-anatolik-s

Всем привет, помогите пожалуйста найти решение проблемы.
мне нужно найти обновления на 1.6(1.6.24.7) или безболезнено перейти на версию 2.0(2.0.12.2)
двое суток бьюсь, после обновления (перенос базы со старой в чистую 2,0,12,2 выдает программа будет закрыта.
ПЛИЗЗЗ!!!!

----------


## Megabyte1977

Нужно перенести все данные из УТ 8.2 (10.3.12.3) в УПП 8.2 (1.3.4.1). Вариант с обменом данными с УПП / КА, отпадает, тк переносит криво (теряет контрагентов, и просто переносит пустые документы). Желательно, что бы после переноса в УПП автоматически проставлялись корреспондирующие счета, но если нет, то хотя бы перенеслось корректно. Буду, благодарен за любое мнение на этот счет, ссылку на такую информацию или обработку для решения конкретной задачи.

----------


## v-anatolik-s

всем доброе время суток, у меня есть лицензия  ЗУП 2.5(2.5.22.3), хочу обновить до 2.5(2.5.25.3) платформа стоит 8.1(8.1.15.19) за платформу читал что вроде это обновление не станет нужно ставить 8.2 .  второй вопрос за платформу надо доплачивать или просто обновить можно?

----------


## viy07

Доброго времени суток! Прошу помочь с проблемой. Обновляю Бухгалтерию 1.6.23.2 на 1.6.24.7. Платформа 8.2.11.232. 
При сравнении конфигураций нажимаю "выполнить" и выдает окно: в столбце "Основная конфигурация" Отчеты/СводнаяКарточкаУчетаПоСтр  аховымВзносам основная форма есть, а в "Новая конфигурация" Формы отсутствует. 
Кнопка только отмена и справка. При нажатии "Отмена" тогда объединения не происходит. Что делать? Иногда выдает и Регистры сведений/Транспортные контейнеры реквизиты/Отсутствует. 
Вроде в "Действиях" "Установить режим для всех" разные варианты попробовал. Помогите! на 8.2 некогда счас переходить, отчет в старой надо сделать.

----------


## Sharik1c

> Прошу помощи при обновлении


При сравнении конфигураций В "Установить режим для всех" лучше поставить так: Режим объединения/Взять из конфигурации поставщика, Порядок объектов/Из конфигурации поставщика.
По кнопке "Настройка" если стоит "Разрешить удаление объктов основной конфигурации" тогда по кнопке "Выполнить" будут удалены все отмеченные галкой в дереве сравнения объкты основной конфигурации, отсутствующие в конфигурации поставщика. Либо в настойке, либо с нужных объектов в дереве сравнения снять галку.
После объдинения конфигураций проверить что основная форма указана как "Форма отчета".

----------


## viy07

> Либо в настойке, либо с нужных объектов в дереве сравнения снять галк


Снял в настройке. В итоге Конфигурация/Обновить конфигурацию базы данных выдало кучу "Дублирование имени объекта метаданных" для разных отчетов. :( и не обновилось стественно.

----------


## Sharik1c

Значит не спеша с нужных объектов в дереве сравнения снять галки, а в настройке установить
Если так сильно нужен этот отчет его можно сохранить как внешний, правда под другим релизом что-то может и не работать, придется править

----------


## viy07

Если бы я еще понимал какие нужны, а какие нет :(

----------


## Flama

Добрый день, возникла проблема:
Устанавливаю платформу 8.2.11.236, Запускаю и при попытке создать новую базу мне выдает ошибку, о ненайденном файле v8cscdsc.lst
Устанавливаю на win7pro 32-bit.
Нигде не нашел как бороться :(

----------


## VladIlista77

А мужики-то не знают :)

----------


## rinosik

помогите плиз найти подробное описание по управлению небольшой фирмой. Т.к. пытаюсь адаптировать конфигурацию под медцентр. Как лучше организовать оказание мед.услуг и учет некоторых необходимых расходников? Помогите кто может, хоть чем!

----------


## hlam999

Подскажите пожалуйста, а для чего для платформы 8.2 для релиза 2.0.14.5 даны версии для платформы 8.1 и 8.2. Совсем не понимаю чего ставить то? т.е. установила платформу 8.2 ставлю на неё релиз 2.0.14.5 для 8.1, а конфа ругается. ставл. для 8.2 всё прекрасно, так для чего нужен релиз для 8.1И?
Вообще сейчас виду учёт в 8.1, хотела перейти на 8.2, не пойму как это сделать? Может релиз 2.0.14.5 дл 8.1 нужно было и устанавливать на платформу 8.1? Подскажите пожалуйста?!

----------


## foresight

> помогите плиз найти подробное описание по управлению небольшой фирмой. Т.к. пытаюсь адаптировать конфигурацию под медцентр. Как лучше организовать оказание мед.услуг и учет некоторых необходимых расходников? Помогите кто может, хоть чем!


Посмотрите, может подойдет. http://www.infostart.ru/public/71410/

----------


## rinosik

пожскажите как сделать в УНФ так чтобы картинка в справочнике сотрудники была постоянно видна, а то сделал так что она появляется, а при повторном открытии её не видно.

----------


## olagree

Помогите. Проблема такая: Платформа 8.2 (8.2.11.236) обновила конфу до 2.0 (2.0.12.2) а следующее  обновление 2_0_13_5 программа нехочет видеть, а когда открываю прогр. в режиме бухг. ругается так - Не выполнено обновление информационной базы . ШО ДЕЛАТЬ?

----------


## Sharik1c

> Помогите. Проблема такая: Платформа 8.2 (8.2.11.236) обновила конфу до 2.0 (2.0.12.2) а следующее обновление 2_0_13_5 программа нехочет видеть, а когда открываю прогр. в режиме бухг. ругается так - Не выполнено обновление информационной базы . ШО ДЕЛАТЬ?


Во первых еще раз внимательно прочитать *Переход с редакции 1.6 на редакцию 2.0* возможно что-то недоделано.
В крайнем случае можно забить номер нужного релиза силком.К примеру у меня есть простая обработка для забития нужного релиза (пользуюсь для отката баз), при открытии данной обработки показывается текущий релиз, изменить на нужный, нажать кнопку "Задать релиз", перезайти в предприятие.

----------


## olagree

Если можно объясните пошагово, я в восьмерке только начинаю, и толком еще неразобралась.:confused:

----------


## <Sam_777>

Всем доброго времени суток! :)

Помогите настроить отчет "Склад" таким образом, чтобы строя его по конкретной группе(папке) номенклатора в табличной части отображалась информация не только по номенклатуре этой папки, но и из всех вложенных папок.

Помогите пож. решить проблему, заранее спасибо!

----------


## boovic

_Добавлено через 5 минут 22 секунды_



> Залил 8 часов базового курса по 8.2 на депозит и бонусы, файлы доступны для свободного распространения, но без присвоения авторства(официальный сайт spec8.ru) 
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/folders/NKIWNYGBD 
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/folders/CZIGZ19GI 
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/folders/IFDMCPDST


перезалей куда то ещё...хоть на депозит снова

----------


## CBETKA

Извините за может глупый вопрос, но уже неделю бьемся над решением проблемы - как мне в справочнике номенклатуры в каждой нужной позиции поставить бухгалтерский счет? Вот в 7 версии было проще - там есть такая строчка "счет учета ТМЦ". 
Где это в версии 8,2 не нахожу. :confused:

----------


## tatimtv

Добрый день всем. Скачала платформу 8.2 - не могу создать новую базу - как это сделать? какой файл нужно скачать (запуталась совсем). *.cf - это просто конфигурация? или то что мне надо?


Я все поняла... почти... теперь мне программа пишет "Не обнаружена лицензия для использования программы". Что делать?

----------


## kivix

Подскажите пожалуйста правильно ли я понимаю , чтобы поставить 1с 8.2 с нуля 

нужно скачать платформу сначала а потом чтоИ? эмулятор 

 извиняюсь заранне я новичок

----------


## EVAPOST

Доброго времени суток!
В программе Зарплата и управление персоналом 8.2, при работе с базой происходят частые зависания, в виде обновления или записи данных. Может кто подскажет как это убрать или это работа пользователя как-то сохраняется, я никак не пойму.... База однопользовательская (не сервер).

----------


## AlexZander_D

День добрый. Интересует опыт подключения к 1С: Розница(Маг-н одежды и обуви от Рарус)... биометрического датчика. Вроде есть решение с датчиком и софтом, но "дружит" только с БП и ЗУП-ом. Поделитесь внедрениями;)

----------


## andersen12

парни помогите, месяц назад перешел с 8.1 на 8.2 и обновился до последней версии УТ. все хорошо работало, сегодня утром обнаружил что сервак 2003 не работает, ковырялся понял что железо умерло... бог с ним, старое уже, пора ему кончится... перетащил базу (копированием) на временную машину XP, и запуститься больше не могу пишет 
*Не обнаружена лицензия для использования программ*  что случилось? что делать?  даже если создавать новую пустую базу, тоже самое пишет...

----------


## vall

Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия 8. Версия 8.2.12.79
Список исправленных ошибок
Система защиты
10061379  Привязка программной лицензии к параметрам компьютера
Проблема:
Программная лицензия может перестать действовать после обновления операционной системы или при случайных колебаниях параметров оборудования.
Дата публикации: 2010-08-16

У тебя не эта ситуация?

----------


## andersen12

у меня 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.12.63) 
не уж-то она?!

_Добавлено через 1 час 17 минут 29 секунд_
обновил до 8.2.12.78 ничего не изменилось, более того единственный комп на котором еще работала база, после установки 8.2.12.78 тоже стал просить лицензию...
кто, что знает? подскажите как вылечить...

----------


## vall

Эта ошибка будет исправлена в версии 8.2.12.79

----------


## andersen12

вот это круто, а щас то что делать? есть идеи?

----------


## vall

> вот это круто, а щас то что делать? есть идеи?


Ставить тестовую версию или ждать финальную версию

----------


## andersen12

под тестовой подразумевается 8.2.12.78?  я пытался снести эту и поставить 8,2,11  но не ставится. наверно надо реестр чистить...

----------


## vall

> под тестовой подразумевается 8.2.12.78?  я пытался снести эту и поставить 8,2,11  но не ставится. наверно надо реестр чистить...


Под тестовой подразумевается* 8.2.12.79*

----------


## andersen12

так она уже есть, а где её взять, у тебя есть?
я вообще искал её но, "Дата публикации: 2010-08-16"
везде видел что 16-го выходила 8.2.12.78

----------


## vall

На сайте http://users.v8.1c.ru/ в предварительных релизах для тестирования лежит

----------


## andersen12

нет у меня доступа, очень прошу залей пожалуйста...

----------


## vall

> нет у меня доступа, очень прошу залей пожалуйста...


а что надо-то конкретно?

----------


## andersen12

тестовый релиз 8.2.12.79

----------


## valentin1952

Люди добрые, если есть что-нибудь для расчета коммунальных услуг, дайте ссылку!!!!!!!!

----------


## quick

У меня была похожая вещь. Если у тебя сервер 8.1 и сервер 8.2 вместе на одном компе то они по умолчанию пытаются сесть на один порт. Я подправлял в реестре параметы запуска службы, сажал на другие порты и когда прописывал кластер цеплял на новые порты. Все работает

----------


## EVAPOST

Доброго времени суток!
В программе Зарплата и управление персоналом 8.2, при работе с базой происходят частые зависания, в виде обновления или записи данных. Может кто подскажет как это убрать или это работа пользователя как-то сохраняется, я никак не пойму.... База однопользовательская (не сервер).

----------


## quick

> Доброго времени суток!
> В программе Зарплата и управление персоналом 8.2, при работе с базой происходят частые зависания, в виде обновления или записи данных. Может кто подскажет как это убрать или это работа пользователя как-то сохраняется, я никак не пойму.... База однопользовательская (не сервер).


Параметры компьютера в студию! А вообще по идее может не хватать оперативной памяти и 1С после небольшого перерыва долго "выходит" из файла подкачки.

----------


## <Sam_777>

Ребят, привет всем! 

Помогите настроить отчет "Склад" так, чтобы указывая в параметрах конкретную папку, в отчет попадала номенклатура и из вложенных в нее подпапок!

----------


## Sharik1c

> Помогите настроить отчет "Склад" так, чтобы указывая в параметрах конкретную папку, в отчет попадала номенклатура и из вложенных в нее подпапок!


В отборе Тип сравнения "В группе"

----------


## EVAPOST

> Параметры компьютера в студию! А вообще по идее может не хватать оперативной памяти и 1С после небольшого перерыва долго "выходит" из файла подкачки.


Было у меня уже такое как-то, но я убрала, а где прочитала не помню.... Такое ощущение что работа ведется по сети и она постоянно обновляет действия пользователей, т.е. какждые 2 минуты обновляет, покурутит курсором и дальше работаю, а с параметрами компа у меня все нормально, другие базы работают нормально.

----------


## valentin1952

Здравствуйте, люди добрые!!! Поставил новую Винду 7 (7600 v.4.01), поставил платформу 8.2.11.232, поставил эмулятор... Захожу в ЗиУП - пишет: "Ошибка загрузки внешней компоненты для склонения ФИО! Функции склонения будут недоступны!" Как от этой радости избавиться, может кто знает?!?

----------


## rgaliull

ребята, понимаю, что вопрос очень нубский. Отвечали на него мильон раз. 
Поставил 1с 8.2 + Постгре  все на убунту. Создал БД с Бухгалтерия 2.0.14
Захожу в веб-интерфейс - серое поле с панелью наверху. Собственно подозреваю, что не правильно что-то сделал.
Понял. в бухгалтерии просто нет управляемых форм. Поставил управление небольшой фирмой - работает все отлично.

----------


## <Sam_777>

Всем привет еще раз!
Подскажите как можно посмотреть на какую сумму на складе числится запасов?
Желательно чтобы была возможность посмотреть и по закупочным и по розничным ценам.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## EVAPOST

На Windows 7 при загрузке ЗУП пишет "Ошибка загрузки внешней компоненты для склонения ФИО! Функции склонения будут недоступны!". Как сделать, что бы было как при ХР?

----------


## Sharik1c

> "Ошибка загрузки внешней компоненты для склонения ФИО! Функции склонения будут недоступны!".


Скопировать библиотечку NameDecl.dll в каталог программы  ...\1cv82\common

----------


## lionlion

зайди под администратором винды

_Добавлено через 41 секунду_



> Здравствуйте, люди добрые!!! Поставил новую Винду 7 (7600 v.4.01), поставил платформу 8.2.11.232, поставил эмулятор... Захожу в ЗиУП - пишет: "Ошибка загрузки внешней компоненты для склонения ФИО! Функции склонения будут недоступны!" Как от этой радости избавиться, может кто знает?!?


зайди под администратором винды

----------


## yuriy81s

Я установил технологическую платформу 8.2.12.80. Как добавить в неё бухгалтерию предприятия?

----------


## lionlion

> Я установил технологическую платформу 8.2.12.80. Как добавить в неё бухгалтерию предприятия?


настрой в ней поиск шаблонов

----------


## yuriy81s

а какую версию конфигурации "бухгалтерия базовая" нужно скачивать? а то, когда пытаюсь добавить информационную базу из шаблона, в окне ничего не появляется... (скачивал отсюда http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=196)
или нужно вручную указывать путь к папке "2_0_14_8".

_Добавлено через 6 часов 19 минут 13 секунд_
всё, разобрался.

----------


## ssagg

А я никак не могу разобраться.. платформу поставил 8.2 установил несколько конфигураций, но они не появляются в поле "создать информационную базу из шаблона"!

----------


## lionlion

> А я никак не могу разобраться.. платформу поставил 8.2 установил несколько конфигураций, но они не появляются в поле "создать информационную базу из шаблона"!


в настройках запуска установите путь к шаблонам сами  тогда

----------


## yuriy81s

> А я никак не могу разобраться.. платформу поставил 8.2 установил несколько конфигураций, но они не появляются в поле "создать информационную базу из шаблона"!


Нужно, чтобы конфигурация была полной (полный пакет), а не обновление. Например полный пакет конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0" весит 253Мб, а всякие обновления от ~8Мб до ~40Мб.

----------


## ssagg

хм.. да, наверно я скачал обновления, так как архив весит метров 20.. спасибо поищу полную.

----------


## vesebo

Здравствуйте. Подскажите, как должна работать 1с УТ с весами с печатью этикеток? Есть обработка для выгрузки в весы, но она выгружает просто в текстовый файл, который отправляется в весы. А как потом связывать весы с 1с и кассами?

----------


## plm1959

Нужны обработки для торгового оборудования
Скачать...

----------


## Мария79

Добрый день! Пожалуйста помогите у меня 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.9.356) возникла проблема при проведении документов пишет Ошибка при выполнении обработчика - 'ПередЗаписью'
по причине:
{ОбщийМодуль.ПроцедурыОбме  наДаннымиПоОрганизации.Мо  уль(434)}: Тип не определен (РегистрСведенийНаборЗапи  ей.РасчетСтавкиНалогаНаПр  ибыльЗаМесяц)

Что делать незнаю:eek: ХЕЛП!

----------


## pitiless

Доброго времени суток, дамы и господа.
Являюсь макоюзером и вот уже третий день бьюсь с установкой 1С. Установил Parallels и Win 7  x64 на Мак Бук, 1С, соответственно, ставил для x64 версия 8.2.12.80, бегунок установки прерывается на создании дополнительных служб и выдает следующую ошибку в действии "customGrantSrvrUserLogonAsSrvc".
Подскажите, как с этим бороться.

----------


## АндрейРуденко

Подскажите пожалуйста как правильно начислять отпускные в 8.2, так чтобы они попадали в отчеты №п-6 и №п-7 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Украины", изначально их в видах начисления небыло вносил вручную, там также и больничных нет, в документе начисление зарплаты все удержания прога делает правильно, но почему в отчет не подтягиваются суммыИИ

----------


## lionlion

> Добрый день! Пожалуйста помогите у меня 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.9.356) возникла проблема при проведении документов пишет Ошибка при выполнении обработчика - 'ПередЗаписью'
> по причине:
> {ОбщийМодуль.ПроцедурыОбме  наДаннымиПоОрганизации.М одуль(434)}: Тип не определен (РегистрСведенийНаборЗапи  ей.РасчетСтавкиНалогаНаП рибыльЗаМесяц)
> 
> Что делать незнаю ХЕЛП!


Для начала обновите платформу на 8.2.12.80 http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/gh4dj2l9y
а потом задавайте вопрос повторно с указанием названия конфигурации и ее версии

----------


## plm1959

Платформа 1С 8.2.12.87 от 21.09.2010 
Зеркало...

----------


## slawlad

Добрый день!
Кто нибудь сталкивался с проблемой исчезновения записий КУДиР.
Учет ведется по УСН "доходы минус расходы"
При очередном перепроведении документов, исчезли все записи по книге учета доходов и расходов, остались только проведенные вручную.
Платформа 8.2.12.78 конфигурация 1.6.25.9 Бухгалтерия предприятия

----------


## rybak65

Помогите люди добрые обновиться!
Поторопился и поставил на платформу 8.2 БУХ.пред. 1.6.24.7 обновление 1.6.25.5. Сейчас не могу обновиться до версии 1.6.25.9. Может кто столкнулся с такой проблемой. Буду очень благодарен помощи.

----------


## plm1959

*Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия 8.2. Тестовая версия 8.2.12.92*

:good:Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия 8.2 *8.2.12.92*

Тонкий клиент *8.2.12.92*

----------


## lionlion

> Помогите люди добрые обновиться!
> Поторопился и поставил на платформу 8.2 БУХ.пред. 1.6.24.7 обновление 1.6.25.5. Сейчас не могу обновиться до версии 1.6.25.9. Может кто столкнулся с такой проблемой. Буду очень благодарен помощи.


на cf файл 25.9 обновись

----------


## plm1959

Бухгалтерия предприятия. Версия 2.0.15.6 от 30.09.2010 Обновление
http://depositfiles.com/files/itbe4r85l

----------


## rybak65

> на cf файл 25.9 обновись


А где его можно скачать? Дайте ссылочку пожалуйста

_Добавлено через 5 часов 21 минуту 56 секунд_
Спасибо за совет. Обновился благополучно

----------


## buh88

Windows 7 Home x64

после тщетных попыток установки стационарных 1с 8.2 инсталлировал ПОРТАБЕЛЬНУЮ платформу 1С 8.2.10.77

но в ней конфигурации бухгалтерии не оказалось. поискал, скачал, установил.  Однако при запуске этой бухгалтерии выдается ошибка: "не найден файл базы данных 1Сv8.1CD". Гуглирование по яндексу успехов не принесло. 

Подскажите пожалуйста как исправить ошибку? или иной способ того чтобы запустилась 1с бухгалтерия .

----------


## lionlion

> "не найден файл базы данных 1Сv8.1CD".


а путь к базе (рабочая бухгалтерия) правильно указан?
Во вторых установочник бухгалтерии ставите 81 или под 82?

----------


## Mawerik

Установлена 1C: Предприятие 8.2. Также скачены и установлены 2 конфигурации под версию 8.2. При создании новой базы должно открыться окно с уже установленными конфигурациями на основе которых можно создать базу, но их нет. Какие буду соображения?
Скриншоты прилагаются. 


Путь к конфигурациям прописан в настройках:

----------


## buh88

Приблизительно такая же проблема была.
НЕ ШЛА 1С-ка на виндус 7. Зато беспроблемно пашет на ХР.
поэтому пришлось поставить для win7 закачать портабельную версию 1С 8.2.
Базы создал в winXP (они создаются в папке 'мои документы') потом скопировал их на флэшку. теперь запускается все конфигурации из флэшки на любом виндусе. и никаких заморочек с активациями. Портабл version 8.2 rulez!:rolleyes:

----------


## vall

> Установлена 1C: Предприятие 8.2. Также скачены и установлены 2 конфигурации под версию 8.2. При создании новой базы должно открыться окно с уже установленными конфигурациями на основе которых можно создать базу, но их нет. Какие буду соображения?
> Скриншоты прилагаются.


Попробовать установить конфигурации по пути по умолчанию - documents and Settings\_user_\Application Data\1C\1Cv82\tmplts

----------


## Mawerik

*vall* пройденный этап.

----------


## lionlion

Попробуйте изменить папку не програм файлы а куда-нибудь в другое место

----------


## Mawerik

Менял и не раз. На семерке и ХР пробовал. Результатов нет.

----------


## buh88

у тебя один выход: ставить портабл вместе с созданными в XP базами-конфигураций.

----------


## plm1959

Может кому надо.
Как создать удобное и понятное приложение в 1С-Предприятии 8.2

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 13 секунд_
Секреты  профессиональной работы с Бухгалтерией 8.Учет производственных операций

_Добавлено через 8 часов 25 минут 10 секунд_
Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия 8. Версия 8.2.12.92 от 11.10.2010
Зеркало...

----------


## xxxenus

ребята привет =)
помогите плиз - скиньте ссылку сюда или в личку на эмулятор для 8,2 - для windows 7
и если у кого есть портабл версия.....
заранее спасибо огромное

----------


## plm1959

http://letitbit.net/download/74902.7...aH64).rar.html
Инструкция в архиве. Подходит и для W7

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 40 секунд_



> ребята привет =)
> помогите плиз - скиньте ссылку сюда или в личку на эмулятор для 8,2 - для windows 7
> и если у кого есть портабл версия.....
> заранее спасибо огромное


http://letitbit.net/download/74902.7...aH64).rar.html

Инструкция в архиве.Подходит для W7x64

----------


## lilo-smile

Добрый день.

А кто-нибудь пробовал построить отказоустойчивую систему из кластера 8.2 и зеркалирования средствами sql баз данныхИ 

Интересует вопрос о пeреключении 1С между серверами sql. То есть при потере соединения с одним sql сервером, 1С умеет подключаться к другому серверу? И можно ли обойти это как-то? у меня пока все падает и конец((((

Спасибо.

----------


## valentin1952

Люди помогите!!! Поставил Бухгалтериб предприятия 2.0 и столкнулся с такой проблемой: выставляю счет-фактуру, а грузоотправитель и грузополучатель - пустые! Не знаю, что и делать...

----------


## sergey_nev

Помогите кто-нибудь найти описание конфигурации "Управление торговлей для Беларуси ред.2". Оно в 3 томах идет. Может у кого в электронке есть:дайте ссылочку, или может в Минске кто может дать попользоваться. Готов даже купить. Очень нужно!!!  Помогите найти.  Пожалуйста!!!!

----------


## plm1959

Сервер x64 для технологической платформы  8.2.12.92 от 11.10.2010
Зеркало...

----------


## Xavier

Дайте пожалуйста бесплатные ссылкы на платформу 8.2.12.92   х86 х64,
т.к. указанные выше требуют оплатить СМС.

----------


## plm1959

> Дайте пожалуйста бесплатные ссылкы на платформу 8.2.12.92   х86 х64,
> т.к. указанные выше требуют оплатить СМС.


Есть бесплатное  скачивание на низкой скорости

----------


## Bloody

Вопрос такой, при переносе базы из бухгалтерии 1.6 в 2.0 (Платформа 8.2), не переносятся регламентированные отчеты? как их перенестиИ

----------


## lionlion

> Вопрос такой, при переносе базы из бухгалтерии 1.6 в 2.0 (Платформа 8.2), не переносятся регламентированные отчеты? как их перенестиИ


они идут в 2.0 ели не отображаются там есть кнопочка обновить(две стрелочки в форме круга)

----------


## lazarsr

Подскажите как перейти с "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 (10.3.3.3) на 8.2 Управление торговлей, редакция 11 (11.0.4.6)

----------


## OlegInsa73

Скачал платформу 1С:Предприятия 8.2 8.2.12.92 установил эмулятор HASP Emulator PE V2.33 но программа требует ключ, у меня Виста 32-ч разрядная. Подскажите как правильно установить. Заранее СпС.:confused:

----------


## plm1959

1С:Предприятие 8.2. Технологическая платформа. Архитектура x86 для для Windows 8.2.12.96 Тест от 22.10.2010 
Зеркало...

----------


## valentin1952

Люди!!! Стоит Зарплата 2.5.27.5, и стоит Бухгалтерия версии 2.0, хочу выгрузить данные из Зарплаты в Бухгалтерии - в списке программ пишет: "Выгрузка в Бухгалтерию предприятия 1.6" Что делать!?!?

----------


## SteelRat85

> Люди!!! Стоит Зарплата 2.5.27.5, и стоит Бухгалтерия версии 2.0, хочу выгрузить данные из Зарплаты в Бухгалтерии - в списке программ пишет: "Выгрузка в Бухгалтерию предприятия 1.6" Что делать!?!?


Сервис - Настройка программы - Бухучет зарплаты
Выбрать в какую программу выгружать данные

----------


## valentin1952

Господа!!! А кто подскажет, как правильно настроить эту самую выгрузку, чтобы проводки в ЗУП и БП совпадалиИ?

----------


## lazarsr

У кого есть решениеИ? надо срочно!!!!

----------


## Татьяна45Г

У меня 1С 8.2 Управление ПП для Украины. Можно ли включить здесь *панель фуекций*  как в 1с Бухгалтерия для Укр?

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 9 секунд_



> Скачал платформу 1С:Предприятия 8.2 8.2.12.92 установил эмулятор HASP Emulator PE V2.33 но программа требует ключ, у меня Виста 32-ч разрядная. Подскажите как правильно установить. Заранее СпС.


Здесь.
http://depositfiles.com/files/aaa5oafk7
Пароль: ru-board

----------


## OlegInsa73

Помогите установитьт 1С: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AHH9DBPP

Хеликс; Магазин одежды и обуви

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XGX59WRU

Что делать, пишет структура конфигурации несовместима с текущей версией. У меня платформа 8.2.12.92, стоят две конфы Розница 1.0.13.2 и УТ 11.0 идут, а вот 1С: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви не запускается.

----------


## MrShadow

Всем привет. 
Платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.12.92), конфа Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения, редакция 2.0 (2.0.14.8). Файловая версия. dt-шника нет.

Проблема: Админ залочил вход, есть только права бухгалтера. Ни список пользователей посмотреть, ни конфу открыть. Как ломануть пароль? 
Цель: Конфа изменена - нужны изменения.

----------


## S_GRAY

Автор: В. А. Ажеронок, А. В. Островерх, М. Г. Радченко, Е. Ю. Хрусталева
Издательство: 1С-Паблишинг
Год издания: 2010
Страниц: 728
ISBN: 978-5-9677-1148-0
Язык: русский
Размер: 51.3 Мб [DJVU]

Книга адресована специалистам, имеющим опыт разработки на платформе 1С:Предприятие. Также она будет интересна и полезна всем программистам, желающим познакомиться с тем, как создается интерфейс прикладных решений на новой платформе - 1С:Предприятие 8.2. 
Книга состоит из четырех частей, посвященных различным областям разработки интерфейса: формированию командного интерфейса; разработке форм в конфигураторе; программированию форм; принципам оптимизации взаимодействия между клиентской и серверной частью приложения при разработке форм. 
Большое количество иллюстраций и практических примеров помогут читателю быстрее освоить новые технологии разработки.

http://letitbit.net/download/52446.5...rface.rar.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/6131...rface.rar.html

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 52 секунды_
1С:Предприятие 8.2. Практическое пособие разработчика. Примеры и типовые приемы
Радченко М.Г., Хрусталева Е.Ю.
Издательство: 1C-Пaблишинг
Год издания: 2009
Страниц: 876
ISBN: 978-5-9677-1147-3
Язык: русский
Формат: DJVU   
Размер: 13 Мб

Книга представляет собой пособие, позволяющее быстро освоить приемы разработки и модификации прикладных решений на платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.2. 
На примере создания реального прикладного решения показана структура различных объектов системы, их назначение и методика использования. Приведены процедуры на встроенном языке, в том числе с применением языка запросов, которые снабжены подробными комментариями. 
Книга может быть использована и как практическое руководство, и как справочное пособие. 
Рассматриваемое в книге прикладное решение учитывает накопленный опыт разработки в системе 1С:Предприятие 8 и демонстрирует многие новые возможности и механизмы, предоставляемые версией 8.2. 
Материал рассчитан на начинающих разработчиков, не знакомых с системой 1С:Предприятие 8.

http://depositfiles.com/files/wh85dbyjh

----------


## Pyschev

Доброго вечера!!! вот у меня такой вопрос к знатокам 1с: каким комплектом, версией лучше всего пользоваться в небольшом ооо?

----------


## руина

Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста, как и где убрать пароль пользователя при входе в конфигуратор 1С 8.2. Прежний пароль нет возможности узнать. Пробовала менять 0 на 1, но данная методика подходит только для 1С 8.1. Может кто-то знает, как это сделать в 1С 8.2?

----------


## valentin1952

Люди, помогите!! Кто-то может выложить конфигурацию Бухгалтерия Предприятия 2.0 настроенную, а то у меня толку нет до ума довести...

_Добавлено через 5 минут 5 секунд_
Люди добрые, кто-то может выложить конфигурацию Бухгалтерии Предприятия 2.0, уже настроеннуюИ Никак не могу настроить закрытие месяца, может с готовой получится.....

----------


## kopalin

Выручайте! Очень нужна конфигурация *ЗАКАЗЧИК строительства  для платформы 8.2* или *Бухгалтерия строительной организации* тоже для 8.2

----------


## kivix

подскажите пожалуйста , перечитала все но не могу врубиться , если с нуля ставить 1с 8.2 
это нужно поставить платформу , потом конфигурацию, кряк, и всё? я так понимаю что ничего конвертировать не надо тогда если все ставить с "чистого листа"

_Добавлено через 23 часа 30 минут 38 секунд_



> подскажите пожалуйста , перечитала все но не могу врубиться , если с нуля ставить 1с 8.2 
> это нужно поставить платформу , потом конфигурацию, кряк, и всё? я так понимаю что ничего конвертировать не надо тогда если все ставить с "чистого листа"


 уже разобралась:)

----------


## vadimvad

подскажите, как в 1С8  из update получить конфигурацию ( как это можно делать в 1с 7 .7)

----------


## Наталья333

Помогите плиз!!!!  Установить 1С для строительной организации....желательно Бухгалтерию и управление персоналом....чайник полный...ничего не умею....последовательность..  ..что за чем куда копировать !!! оченно нужно!!!

----------


## сердж

> Помогите плиз!!!!  Установить 1С для строительной организации....желательно Бухгалтерию и управление персоналом....чайник полный...ничего не умею....последовательность..  ..что за чем куда копировать !!! оченно нужно!!!


сперва запускаеш 1с8 потом ключ ставиш потом конфигурацию

----------


## DaMirka

> Кто-то может выложить конфигурацию Бухгалтерия Предприятия 2.0 настроенную, а то у меня


смотри тут
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=244

----------


## kivix

Подскажите какое след обновление "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая " после версии  2.0.15.8  , скачала 2.0.16.2 а она чего то не обновляет

----------


## ibrahimveg

Сорь за то что не нашел в море исчерпывающей информации то, что мне нужно - а по идее спрашиваю то,-о чем было спрошено десятки сотен раз.

У меня Windows 7 Ultimate x64  
Хочу установить 1С платформу 8,2 и конфигурацию "управление предприятием" + ключ (патч)    (на 1 комп - полностью автономный)

*Плиз поэтапно опишите что мне надо делать (помимо убиться об стенку)))*

Просто меня смущает то, что 1с 8,2 для win64 тока - 1С:Предприятие 8.2. *Сервер* 1С Предприятия. Архитектура x64 для для Windows (i386)

получается если Сервер - то клиентом надо подключаться - если это так  - то каким?

----------


## <Sam_777>

Доброго времени суток!
Нужно, чтобы при добавлении строки с товаром в приходную накладную (или в заказ поставщику) подбирались закупочные цены!
Подскажите какие настройки нужно выполнить для этого? Пропобал присваивать цену в карточке товара, но из двух типов цен, которые там присутствуют по умолчанию ниодна в итоге не подбирается! :(
Пользую версию 8.2.9.356, конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" v.1.0.4.6.

----------


## Igor_Krap

Помогите разобраться!!!
Чем отличается 1С:Предприятие 8.2. Технологическая платформа от тонкого клиента и от сервера,хотел поставить локально на ХР 32бит 1С:Предприятие 8.2., конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" и какой нужет эмуль для нее.
Если я правильно понял сначала ставится 
1.платформа без HASPa
2.эмуль
3.Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия
если что не так поправте.
Заранее благодарен.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 37 секунд_



> Помогите разобраться!!!
> Чем отличается 1С:Предприятие 8.2. Технологическая платформа от тонкого клиента и от сервера,хотел поставить локально на ХР 32бит 1С:Предприятие 8.2., конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" и какой нужет эмуль для нее.
> Если я правильно понял сначала ставится 
> 1.платформа без HASPa
> 2.эмуль
> 3.Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия
> если что не так поправте.
> Заранее благодарен.


В первый раз хочу поставить 8,до этого работал только с 7

----------


## vadimvad

как то так
http://narod.ru/disk/1324562001/%D0%...D1%8C.doc.html

----------


## Sedand

Подскажите существует ли 1С:Предприятие 8.2. Сервер. Архитектура x86 для Windows ?

----------


## YuryYar

Требуется пароль на установку Айлант Управление ЖКХ v.2, файл можно загрузить тут 

http://www2.ailant.com.ru/download/p...5_10_setup.exe

Это zip архив в файле с расширением .exe, просящий пароль для разархивирования.

Я понимаю, что даже после этого он не будет работать полнофункционально, т к там есть еще привязка к железу, тем неменее, хочется посмотреть на прогу...

----------


## Pyschev

Добрый вечер, товарищи!!!подскажите, что делать?при попытке установки базы выдает ошибку установки... виндовс 7

----------


## qwertylion

Кто может подсказать как правильно в УТ11 установить цены?

----------


## hromati

подскажите пожалуйста, хочу установить 1С 8.2 бухгалтерию ( полную рабочую) где можно ее скачать?

----------


## S_GRAY

> подскажите пожалуйста, хочу установить 1С 8.2 бухгалтерию ( полную рабочую) где можно ее скачать?


Здесь же на форуме

----------


## lazarsr

> подскажите, как в 1С8  из update получить конфигурацию ( как это можно делать в 1с 7 .7)


В восьмерке это не прокатит.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 17 секунд_



> Добрый вечер, товарищи!!!подскажите, что делать?при попытке установки базы выдает ошибку установки... виндовс 7


Что за ошибка? И что за база? Надо конкретнее писать.

----------


## Feodor

Прошу откликнуться кто делает выгрузку из ЗУП 8.2 в бухгалтерию 7.7.при выгрузки некоторых сотрудников начинает заносить по новому в семёрку,то есть задваивает.Но не всех.Все варианты перебрал.Сравнения данных сотрудников тоже ни к чему не привели.Подскажите где собака зарыта.Данные по  сотруднику одинаковые в обоих прогах коды и таб.номера тоже,однако при загрузке в бухгалтерию делает нового с новым таб.номером.

----------


## S_GRAY

> Прошу откликнуться кто делает выгрузку из ЗУП 8.2 в бухгалтерию 7.7.при выгрузки некоторых сотрудников начинает заносить по новому в семёрку,то есть задваивает.Но не всех.Все варианты перебрал.Сравнения данных сотрудников тоже ни к чему не привели.Подскажите где собака зарыта.Данные по  сотруднику одинаковые в обоих прогах коды и таб.номера тоже,однако при загрузке в бухгалтерию делает нового с новым таб.номером.


Связка довольно странная, зарплата 8.2, и бухгалтерия 7.7. Совет банальный - переход на единую платформу, а иначе мелкие глюки достанут вконец. Конкретно по теме подсказать нечего, да и вряд ли кто-нибудь захочет заниматься этой экзотической ситуацией.

----------


## Наталья333

помогите плизз! где скачать файл правил обмена между Зарплата и Управление персоналом и 1С Бухгалтерия 8.2

----------


## S_GRAY

> помогите плизз! где скачать файл правил обмена между Зарплата и Управление персоналом и 1С Бухгалтерия 8.2


Правила обмена данными являются частью конфигурации, о каком файле вы говорите?

----------


## Наталья333

Я вообще чайник и не понимаю ничего...раньше работала в 1С Бухгалтерия Бюджет 7.7 и Зарплата и Кадры...в ЗиК создавала файл и закачивала его в 1С 7.7 без проблем, сейчас у меня Зарплата и Управление персоналом 2.5.26.3 и 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.12.75) конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.14.5) ...начислила в ЗиУП зарплату и налоги а файл не передается, требует файл правил обмена

_Добавлено через 17 минут 56 секунд_
ура!!!! получилось! я сделала сравнения файлов конфигураций и у меня все загрузилось!!!

----------


## S_GRAY

> Я вообще чайник и не понимаю ничего...раньше работала в 1С Бухгалтерия Бюджет 7.7 и Зарплата и Кадры...в ЗиК создавала файл и закачивала его в 1С 7.7 без проблем, сейчас у меня Зарплата и Управление персоналом 2.5.26.3 и 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.12.75) конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.14.5) ...начислила в ЗиУП зарплату и налоги а файл не передается, требует файл правил обмена
> 
> _Добавлено через 17 минут 56 секунд_
> ура!!!! получилось! я сделала сравнения файлов конфигураций и у меня все загрузилось!!!


Обновите конфигурацию ЗУП до версии 2.5.30.4, тогда точно проблем не будет.

----------


## foresight

После обновления до "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6.28.1 выдает ошибку 
{Обработка.ПанельФункций.Ф  рма.Форма.Форма(739)}: Преобразование значения к типу Число не может быть выполнено
						СрокСдачи = Дата(ТребуемыйГод, (Квартал * 3) + 1, СрокУплатыЕжеквартально);
Как исправить эту ошибку?

----------


## S_GRAY

> После обновления до "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6.28.1 выдает ошибку 
> {Обработка.ПанельФункций.Ф  рма.Форма.Форма(739)}: Преобразование значения к типу Число не может быть выполнено
> 						СрокСдачи = Дата(ТребуемыйГод, (Квартал * 3) + 1, СрокУплатыЕжеквартально);
> Как исправить эту ошибку?


Да, действительно глюк такой есть, но при условии, что находимся на вкладке Монитор Панели функций (Вкладка «Монитор» предназначен для оперативного получения данных по остаткам на расчетных счетах и в кассе, о суммах дебиторской и кредиторской задолженности, о сроках сдачи регламентированной отчетности, а также о сроках уплат налогов).
Причем, достаточно один раз вызвать эту ошибку, и мы наглухо лишаемся Панели функций, в принципе и хрен с ней, работать можно и через меню, но это есть непорядок. Пытался тупо заремить строки, вызывающие ошибки, что не дало должного эффекта. Если это не ошибка разработчиков, то ошибка может быть в неправильном ведении производственного календаря, или каком-нибудь незаполненном параметре в регистрах (сведений, накопления). Разбираться основательно нет ни желания ни времени, т. к. по любому грядет переход на 2.0 в 2011 году. Короче, в настройках Панели функций уберите галку на вкладке Монитор, дабы шибко любопытные не интересовались. Я ни разу не наблюдал, чтобы этой функцией активно пользовались, или вообще отключите Панель функций.

----------


## olga65

Помогите пожалуйста! Может у кого есть правила обмена между базами 1С Комплексная кофигурация 7.70.503 и 1С 8.2 Комплексная Автоматизация 1.1.4.1

----------


## S_GRAY

> Помогите пожалуйста! Может у кого есть правила обмена между базами 1С Комплексная кофигурация 7.70.503 и 1С 8.2 Комплексная Автоматизация 1.1.4.1


В конфигурации есть стандартные правила обмена данными, что-то вроде этого <Основная конфигурация Обработка.ВыгрузкаДанныхВ  ухгалтерскуюПрограмму.Мак  ет.ПравилаОбменаБух77>
Если никакие стандартные правила вас не удовлетворяют (это бывает), тогда вынуждены писать свои. Т. е. практически вопрос адресован к человеку, который занимался именно этой проблемой, и сохранил результат в виде файла. Такое редко бывает, обычно правятся определенное количество строк, достигается нужный результат, и досвиданья.
Наберите в поисковике "правила обмена" и получите кучу ссылок, может вам повезет. Мой совет, найдите специалиста, который бы занялся этой проблемой. (ведь даже найдя файл, вы зададите вопрос, как его влепить в конфигурацию)

_Добавлено через 7 часов 34 минуты 50 секунд_
На тему глюка в 1.6.28.1 (см посты 325, 326), буквально час назад стала доступна конфигурация 1.6.28.2, где вероятно глюк благополучно ликвидирован. Кто имеет легальный доступ, подсуетитесь пожалуста.

----------


## FomkaF

> Короче, в настройках Панели функций уберите галку на вкладке Монитор, дабы шибко любопытные не интересовались. Я ни разу не наблюдал, чтобы этой функцией активно пользовались, или вообще отключите Панель функций.


А где эти настройки панели функций? Чет не нашел.

----------


## S_GRAY

> А где эти настройки панели функций? Чет не нашел.


Самая правая верхняя кнопка на Панели функций, если она живая еще. Еще есть в Сервис - Настройка пользователя. Кстати вышла 1.6.28.2, тоже какая-то глючная, конфигуратор ее в упор не видит. Наверное потому, что обнова базовая.

----------


## FomkaF

В настройках пользователя у меня там нет возможности менять вкладки панели функций. А сама панель функций полностью мертвая, т.к. перед обновлением была на вкладке монитора :(

----------


## S_GRAY

> В настройках пользователя у меня там нет возможности менять вкладки панели функций. А сама панель функций полностью мертвая, т.к. перед обновлением была на вкладке монитора :(


Логично, так и должно было быть. Скачивай обновление 1.6.28.2, уже выложили на форуме (не базовую). Я уже обновился, проверил, глюк благополучно пофиксили (это была таки ошибка разработчиков), панель функций работает полнофункционально. Если народ промолчал, то это говорит о том, что такая фигня, как Монитор, никого не интересует.

----------


## FomkaF

Спс, ща гляну. А вообще - нужна. Удобно пользоваться по всяким черным фирмам, где миниум информации и вся она всегда перед глазами в приятном виде )

----------


## Jobber1957

Добый день!
Есть платформа 8.2 и нужна конфигурация 1с:управляющий. Нашел на платформу 8.1
Если кто сталкивался - 
1.будет-ли работать конфигурация написанная для платформы 8.1 в платформе 8.2?
2.можно-ли установить две платформы на один комп-р, что-бы конечно работали и не мешали друг другу?
3. Существует-ли 1с:управляющий для платформы 8.2 ( я не нашел :( )
Спасибо.

----------


## S_GRAY

> Добый день!
> Есть платформа 8.2 и нужна конфигурация 1с:управляющий. Нашел на платформу 8.1
> Если кто сталкивался - 
> 1.будет-ли работать конфигурация написанная для платформы 8.1 в платформе 8.2?
> 2.можно-ли установить две платформы на один комп-р, что-бы конечно работали и не мешали друг другу?
> 3. Существует-ли 1с:управляющий для платформы 8.2 ( я не нашел :( )
> Спасибо.


1. не будет никогда
2. хоть три 7.7, 8.1, 8.2
3. не встречал, думаю, что нет, т. к. сторонние фирмы сейчас только активно осваивают 8.1, для 8.2 еще не время.

----------


## alpopo

> 1.будет-ли работать конфигурация написанная для платформы 8.1 в платформе 8.2?


Будет в режиме обычного приложения

----------


## astonlab

> Добый день!
> Есть платформа 8.2 и нужна конфигурация 1с:управляющий. Нашел на платформу 8.1
> Если кто сталкивался - 
> 1.будет-ли работать конфигурация написанная для платформы 8.1 в платформе 8.2?
> 2.можно-ли установить две платформы на один комп-р, что-бы конечно работали и не мешали друг другу?
> 3. Существует-ли 1с:управляющий для платформы 8.2 ( я не нашел :( )
> Спасибо.


1. Если тебе просто поюзать открывай конфигурацию Управляющий платформой 8.2 через (в режиме) конфигуратор и соглашйся на конвертацию преобразования базы (необратимо) и юзай под 8.2

----------


## Jobber1957

> 1. Если тебе просто поюзать открывай конфигурацию Управляющий платформой 8.2 через (в режиме) конфигуратор и соглашйся на конвертацию преобразования базы (необратимо) и юзай под 8.2


спасибо за дельные советы. Установил 8.2 и 8.1 , в 8.1 запихал 1с:управляющий :) Юзаю. У нас 18-30 пора за стол!
П О З Д Р А В Л Я Ю    ВСЕХ  С  НОВЫМ    ГОДОМ!!!

----------


## Ирусик3008

1.УСТАНОВИЛА ПЛАТФОРМУ 8.2.
2.ДОБАВИЛА ИНФОРМАЦИОННУЮ БАЗУ бУХГАЛТЕРИЯ ПРЕДПРИЯТИЯ РЕД.1.6.27.1
3.КОНВЕРТАЦИЯ ПРОИЗОШЛА АВТОМАТИЧЕСКИ (СПРАШИВАЛ: КОНВЕРТИРОВАТЬ, Я ПОДТВЕРЖДАЛА)
. ..А КАК ТЕПЕРЬ ОБНОВИТЬ БАЗУ ПОД РЕДАКЦИЮ 2.0 ...ОБЪЯСНИТЕ ПОДРОБНО ЕСЛИ НЕСЛОЖНО..:blush:

....МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ ОБНОВИТЬ САМУ КОНФИГУРАЦИЮ РЕДАКЦИЕЙ 2.0?

----------


## vadimvad

> 1. Если тебе просто поюзать открывай конфигурацию Управляющий платформой 8.2 через (в режиме) конфигуратор и соглашйся на конвертацию преобразования базы (необратимо) и юзай под 8.2


просто к сведению 
у меня на одном ПК  под ХР стоят платформы 7.7, 8.1 и 8.2, все работает

----------


## astonlab

> 1.УСТАНОВИЛА ПЛАТФОРМУ 8.2.
> 2.ДОБАВИЛА ИНФОРМАЦИОННУЮ БАЗУ бУХГАЛТЕРИЯ ПРЕДПРИЯТИЯ РЕД.1.6.27.1
> 3.КОНВЕРТАЦИЯ ПРОИЗОШЛА АВТОМАТИЧЕСКИ (СПРАШИВАЛ: КОНВЕРТИРОВАТЬ, Я ПОДТВЕРЖДАЛА)
> . ..А КАК ТЕПЕРЬ ОБНОВИТЬ БАЗУ ПОД РЕДАКЦИЮ 2.0 ...ОБЪЯСНИТЕ ПОДРОБНО ЕСЛИ НЕСЛОЖНО..:blush:
> 
> ....МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ ОБНОВИТЬ САМУ КОНФИГУРАЦИЮ РЕДАКЦИЕЙ 2.0?


Переход на новую редакцию 2.0. – это не просто обновление информационной базы, переход осуществляется методом переноса данных за каждый год с последующей корректировкой результатов переноса http://www.alta-1c.ru/publikatcii/45--16-20 Т/е используешь встроенный механизм бухгалтерии 2.0 (после установки бухгалтерии 2.0 при запуске конфигурация сама предложит тебе импортировать данные из 1.6) по переносу данных, делаешь процедуру переноса данных из 1.6 за каждый год учета, после переноса данных за все годы корректируешь и добавляешь проводки по необходимости. Либо есть вариант проще переносишь в редакцию 2.0 только справочники (так же с помощью встроенного механизма бухгалтерии 2.0) и далее вводишь остатки на 01.01.2011 в 2.0 и начинаешь работать, но соответственно всей базы в новой 2.0 уже не будет.

----------


## sergey_nev

Ищу опытного программиста для настройки обмена данными между УТ11 и Бухгалтерия для беларуси 1.6. Все на 1С 8.2. При желании есть еще немного работы по внедрению УТ11 и настройке доступа. Пишите сюда или в личку. 

PS Все делаю для себя.

----------


## v-anatolik-s

Вопрос... скачал зарплату + баз + корп и еще обновления к ним. (При попытке обновить будем разбирать базовую версию) захожу в конфигуратор открываю его, поддержка, обновления, (выбор файла обновления), выбираю, а мне говорят "данный файл содержит обновления для следующих конфигураций для 2.5.27.5 или 2.5.27.6
платформа 8.2.10.77 что мне посоветуете?

----------


## astonlab

> Вопрос... скачал зарплату + баз + корп и еще обновления к ним. (При попытке обновить будем разбирать базовую версию) захожу в конфигуратор открываю его, поддержка, обновления, (выбор файла обновления), выбираю, а мне говорят "данный файл содержит обновления для следующих конфигураций для 2.5.27.5 или 2.5.27.6
> платформа 8.2.10.77 что мне посоветуете?


Попробуй изменить месторасположение базы, удали конфигурацию в списке выбора, потом добавь ее заново и укажи новый путь к ней.

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 26 секунд_
И поставь платформу новую 8.2.13.202

----------


## v-anatolik-s

платформу уже качаю, а базы и релиз чистые просто эксперементальные чтобы не выглядеть дураком когда буду их устанавливать

_Добавлено через 8 минут 38 секунд_
пол года назад ходил к одним устанавливал лицензию и столкнулся с кучей проблем, потом было все на мази качал, обновлял, а теперь качаю ставлю, а они не ставятся типа релизы не совпадают

----------


## astonlab

> платформу уже качаю, а базы и релиз чистые просто эксперементальные чтобы не выглядеть дураком когда буду их устанавливать


Чистые или нет это не важно, меняй путь к базе конфигурации, такой глюк бывает, если не поможет, проверяй то что ты накачал, файл установки конфигурации и обновления должны быть из одного источника, т/е ничего не должно быть доработано (например релиз авторский, а обновления официальные и т.п.) это важно.

----------


## v-anatolik-s

глюк то бывает я с вами согласен но не сразу на двух компа, за совет спасибо отпешусь что поможет

_Добавлено через 13 часов 6 минут 21 секунду_
товарищи, с рождеством вас.
Помогите немогу перепрыгнуть с одной версии на другую.
Скачал версию зарплата 8.2 базовая 2.5.26.3 , ниже указаны обновления
Хочу установить обновления, а мне говорят версия обновления предназначена только для версии 2.5.27.5 или 2.5.27.6
Что мне делать?

----------


## astonlab

> глюк то бывает я с вами согласен но не сразу на двух компа, за совет спасибо отпешусь что поможет
> 
> _Добавлено через 13 часов 6 минут 21 секунду_
> товарищи, с рождеством вас.
> Помогите немогу перепрыгнуть с одной версии на другую.
> Скачал версию зарплата 8.2 базовая 2.5.26.3 , ниже указаны обновления
> Хочу установить обновления, а мне говорят версия обновления предназначена только для версии 2.5.27.5 или 2.5.27.6
> Что мне делать?


Вот скачай полный релиз конфигурации Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (базовая), редакция 2.5 (2.5.29.1 для 8.2) http://webfile.ru/5033506 он старше твоих обновлений

----------


## Mr.Doping

Доброго времени суток!
Установил 1C_8.2.13.202, создаю новую базу на конфе 2.0.14.8_AccountingBase. Пишет "Структура конфигурации несовместима с текущей версией программы". Что делаю не так? Как сделать правильно?
Спасибо.

_Добавлено через 14 минут 58 секунд_
Чем БП базовая отличается от БП?

----------


## S_GRAY

> Чем БП базовая отличается от БП?


По сравнению с версией ПРОФ, базовая версия 1С:Предприятие 8 имеет ряд дополнительных отличий, в том числе:

- не поддерживается изменение конфигурации, можно применять только типовую     конфигурацию и устанавливать ее обновления;

- не поддерживается ведение учета по нескольким фирмам в одной информационной базе, при этом имеется возможность ведения учета нескольких фирм в отдельных информационных базах на одном компьютере; 

- одновременно с одной информационной базой может работать только один пользователь; 

- не поддерживается работа в варианте клиент-сервер;

- не поддерживается работа распределенных информационных баз;

- не поддерживается COM-соединение и Automation-сервер.

----------


## v-anatolik-s

Всем спасибо, но история хуже чем вы все ожидаете.
когда тещю все устраивало она меня не звала. а тут видимо понадобилось ну и я накачал все что на форуме нашел... а у нее стоит зарплата 2.5.14....   а на форуме 2.5.19....
и то уже с файлообменников удалино все
Вопрос как перепрыгнуть с 2.5.14.... на 2.5.29.1 без потери данных?

----------


## Natalya1214

Подскажите пжт у меня 8.2.13.199 релиз 1.6.27.1, пытаюсь установить релиз 1.6.28.2. не даёт. нет обновления. Может мне теперь другие обновления надо устанавливать ( я только на 8.2 перешлаИ?)

----------


## qwertylion

Всем привет, Загружаю стандартной загрузкой "ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТаблично  оДокумента" выскакивает сообщение  "{ВнешняяОбработка.Загрузк  ДанныхИзТабличногоДокуме  та.МодульОбъекта(1984)}: Поле объекта не обнаружено (ЭлементыФормы)
				Для каждого ЭлементФормы Из Форма.ЭлементыФормы Цикл
" может кто сталкивался, как испарвить?

----------


## Mr.Doping

Подскажите, можно ли на платформе 1C_8.2.13.202 обновить конфу БП 1.6.17.4 сразу до 1.6.25.9 или нужны промежуточные обновления? Если да, то как это сделать правильно?

----------


## astonlab

> Подскажите, можно ли на платформе 1C_8.2.13.202 обновить конфу БП 1.6.17.4 сразу до 1.6.25.9 или нужны промежуточные обновления? Если да, то как это сделать правильно?


Можно, на сегодня последняя версия БП 1.6.28.2, скачиваешь ее, только не обновление, а полный установочный релиз конфигурации для нужной платформы, устанавливаешь, и далее обновляешь свою конфигурацию по той же схеме, как и с установкой обновления, минуя промежуточные установки обновлений.

----------


## PASAHAKA

> Можно, на сегодня последняя версия БП 1.6.28.2, скачиваешь ее, только не обновление, а полный установочный релиз конфигурации для нужной платформы, устанавливаешь, и далее обновляешь свою конфигурацию по той же схеме, как и с установкой обновления, минуя промежуточные установки обновлений.


Незнаю я бы предложил последовательное обновление т.к в последнем релизе может не все находится а часть быть в других релизах , то что он не замещает он оставляет я бы лучше последовательно обновил ради безопасности хотя может и срезу на такой боьшой промежуток будет все нормально

----------


## oposym

Подскажите как  запустить  на MacOSX  1C:Предприятие 8.2  8.2.12.96 ? backend.dll не как не могу пропачить:confused: 
8.1 полет нормальнй работает усе

----------


## ales_good

Подсткажите где можно найти (купить) руководства пользователю к новым конфигурациям УПП, Управление персоналом, Управление торговлей на абзе платформы 8.2.?

_Добавлено через 59 секунд_
Подскажите где можно найти (скачать бесплатно или купить) руководства пользователю к новым конфигурациям УПП 1.3, Управление персоналом, Управление торговлей на базе платформы 8.2.?

----------


## astonlab

> Подсткажите где можно найти (купить) руководства пользователю к новым конфигурациям УПП, Управление персоналом, Управление торговлей на абзе платформы 8.2.?
> 
> _Добавлено через 59 секунд_
> Подскажите где можно найти (скачать бесплатно или купить) руководства пользователю к новым конфигурациям УПП 1.3, Управление персоналом, Управление торговлей на базе платформы 8.2.?


Купить здесь http://v8.1c.ru/metod/books/

----------


## ales_good

Я там была уже, спасибо. Ничего подобного не нашла, только предыдущие версии.

----------


## astonlab

> Я там была уже, спасибо. Ничего подобного не нашла, только предыдущие версии.


Все руководства и литература, которая существует по конфигурациям, есть только у 1с и у их дистрибьюторов, тем более по новым версиям, посмотрите весь общий прайс 1с http://www.1c.ru/rus/partners/pricelst.jsp/ если там нет, то что вы ищите, то вряд ли, где еще будет. Еще есть форум "Полезные книги по 1С скачать бесплатно"
http://forum-1c.ru/index.php?topic=1444.0 Удачи!

----------


## HalfDeath

(ales_good*)

astonlab* спасибо за исчерпывающий ответ. :yes: 

По поводу книг, вот еще хороший сайт с книгами: http://book1c.ucoz.ru/

----------


## tokygava

Здравствуйте, у меня 1С 8.2, конфигурация Комплексная автоматизация редации 1.1, создал 2 пользователей с одинаковыми правами (полные права) у каждого свои настройки, проблема в том, что периодически происходит сброс настроек этих пользователей, и не могу сделать выгрузку базы (через конфигуратор) пишет что идет выгрузка, ждал 2 часа, результата нет.
Может кто знает в чем причина и как ее можно устранить?

----------


## astonlab

> Здравствуйте, у меня 1С 8.2, конфигурация Комплексная автоматизация редации 1.1, создал 2 пользователей с одинаковыми правами (полные права) у каждого свои настройки, проблема в том, что периодически происходит сброс настроек этих пользователей, и не могу сделать выгрузку базы (через конфигуратор) пишет что идет выгрузка, ждал 2 часа, результата нет.
> Может кто знает в чем причина и как ее можно устранить?


Проверь базу на наличие ошибок, запусти "chdbfl.exe", находится по умолчанию здесь: C:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2.13.202\bin, указываешь путь к своей базе (файл 1Cv8.1CD) при наличии ошибок исправь их, поставив галку "исправлять обнаруженные ошибки". Должно помочь.

----------


## tokygava

Огромное спасибо, помогло.
Проверка показала что повреждены данные таблицы "files".

----------


## Mr.Doping

HELP!!! Как установить 1cv82 на WIN7x64?

----------


## alex_phantom

> HELP!!! Как установить 1cv82 на WIN7x64?


см. В этой теме много про это
см. И в этой тоже

----------


## rybak65

Всем доброго времени суток!
Возникла проблема, не знаю что делать. Платформа 1с 8.2.13.205, конфигурация БП 1.6.28.2 при переносе данных в конфигурацию БП 2.0.18.1 в банковских выписках не отображается остатки денежных средств на начало 2011 года. Если кто знает или сталкивался с этой проблемой пожалуйста подскажите.

----------


## belykh

Приветствую господа! Не знаю, но может кто встречался с такой проблемой. Windows 7 32-х разрядная и 1С 8.2 12.75  запускается в режиме конфигуратора, *любая конфигурация*, но в режиме отладки не работает. Выдает, что Windows ищет решение проблемы, и все... странно как то, пробовал кучу эмуляторов эффект тот же. Если кто знает "F1"!!!

_Добавлено через 27 секунд_
Приветствую господа! Не знаю, но может кто встречался с такой проблемой. Windows 7 32-х разрядная и 1С 8.2 12.75 запускается в режиме конфигуратора, любая конфигурация, но в режиме отладки не работает. Выдает, что Windows ищет решение проблемы, и все... странно как то, пробовал кучу эмуляторов эффект тот же. Если кто знает "F1"!!!

----------


## FomkaF

Под Администратором запускаете?

----------


## belykh

Да, может дело в движке или ОС тупит?

----------


## S_GRAY

[QUOTE=belykh;111558]Да, может дело в движке или ОС тупит?[/QUOTE

что мешает установить последний движок?

----------


## FAQDJ

ЛЮДИ ПОМОГИТЕ, не могу перейти на БП 2.0 постоянно при загрузки информационной базы выдает кучу ошибок то закрытие счетов не проходит и много чего еще, помогите пожалуйста а то меня начальник ругает сильно

----------


## Артем1983

Непойму в чем дело, качаю конфигурации для УПП последние, все архивы кот скачал(7шт) все битые. Может кто поможет?

----------


## belykh

что мешает установить последний движок?[/QUOTE]

Хех!) ни чего ща попробую):)

----------


## kol123

Запощу и здесь
Други помогите
Помогите советом и мне плз
Сейчас стоит 1с7.7 комплексная (Бух.+торговля+склад+кадры)
Кауую конфу нужно ставить на 8.2, если фмрма занимается оптовой торговлей и есть редко услуги и рремонт?
Что вааще предлогает 1с взамен 1с7.7 комплексная?

----------


## astonlab

> ЛЮДИ ПОМОГИТЕ, не могу перейти на БП 2.0 постоянно при загрузки информационной базы выдает кучу ошибок то закрытие счетов не проходит и много чего еще, помогите пожалуйста а то меня начальник ругает сильно


Даже если Вам расписать стандартную схему перехода на 2.0, и действовать согласно ее, то все равно возможно будет куча ошибок и многое не пройдет гладко, и нужно будет исправлять и дорабатывать, все зависит от состояния и специфики вашего учета в текущей базе конфигурации 1.6. Переход на 2.0 впринципе предполагает доработку после переноса данных в 2.0. так как это не просто обновление. Поэтому если вы только бухгалтер то и не должны заниматься этим, пригласите специалиста и пусть начальник Вас не ругает. Темы по переходу на 2.0 с описанием на форуме уже есть, http://forum.ruboard.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=153

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 9 секунд_



> Запощу и здесь
> Други помогите
> Помогите советом и мне плз
> Сейчас стоит 1с7.7 комплексная (Бух.+торговля+склад+кадры)
> Кауую конфу нужно ставить на 8.2, если фмрма занимается оптовой торговлей и есть редко услуги и рремонт?
> Что вааще предлогает 1с взамен 1с7.7 комплексная?


Конфигурация "*Комплексная автоматизация*", *редакция* *1.1* Читать о замене 7.7: http://v8.1c.ru/ka/325com.htm Скачать: http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%FF#post110781

----------


## kol123

*astonlab*

Спасиб
На многих форумах спрашивал и на 1с оффициальном лазил, а вот не нашел...

----------


## Артем1983

может кто сталкивался, перекачал уже кучу конфигураций, начинаю разархивировать. пишет:
!   C:\Users\Артем\Desktop\1.3.7.1_Enterprise82.r  ar: Ошибка CRC в 1.3.7.1\setup\1cv8.efd, файл повреждён
Причем качал штук 15 уже, во всех такая проблемма. 
Дайте совет...

----------


## astonlab

> может кто сталкивался, перекачал уже кучу конфигураций, начинаю разархивировать. пишет:
> !   C:\Users\Артем\Desktop\1.3.7.1_Enterprise82.r  ar: Ошибка CRC в 1.3.7.1\setup\1cv8.efd, файл повреждён
> Причем качал штук 15 уже, во всех такая проблемма. 
> Дайте совет...


Попробуй, положить архив в корень диска C:\1.3.7.1_Enterprise82.rar или если винт разбит то в D:\1.3.7.1_Enterprise82.rar, и потом извлекай.

----------


## S_GRAY

> может кто сталкивался, перекачал уже кучу конфигураций, начинаю разархивировать. пишет:
> !   C:\Users\Артем\Desktop\1.3.7.1_Enterprise82.r  ar: Ошибка CRC в 1.3.7.1\setup\1cv8.efd, файл повреждён
> Причем качал штук 15 уже, во всех такая проблемма. 
> Дайте совет...


Скорее всего виноваты русские буквы в имени папки.

----------


## Артем1983

Подскажите пож. как в 1С комплексная автоматизация, при оформлении печатной формы счета или акта выполненных работ прописать что Без налога НДС? Естественно кроме ручного ввода каждый раз)))

----------


## rmariao

Добрый день! Может у кого-то есть лицевой счет Т-54 или Т-54а для 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.9.356) Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 (1.6.25.6). В печатных формах в проге я его не нашла, а ручками очень не хочется делать:(

----------


## FAQDJ

Тоесть ошибки эт не из за не правильной установке, а от ведения учета, понятно спасибо большое. Но начальнику денег наверное жалко на спеца

----------


## valentin1952

Помогите, люди добрые!!! У человека был исполнительный лист, в январе 2011 года он закончился. Если в него зайти и поставить дату окончания, то программа просит пересчитать все начисления зарплаты за три с половиной года!!!!! Как сделать без такой пакости?

_Добавлено через 16 секунд_
З/плата за июнь

----------


## tokygava

Проверил свою базу (Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.5.1 на 1С 8.2.13) прогой chdbfl.exe после исправления ошибок размер базы стал 338 мб.(ранее занимал около 600 мб).
Все бухгалтерские данные на месте, но меня смущает маленький размер базы, при том что чистая занимает 415 мб.

Может кто знает нормально ли это? и если нет то как исправить, может имеет смысл создать чистую базу и в нее перенести бухгалтерию? а если создать чистую, то как перенести данные?

----------


## tokygava

Проверил свою базу (Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.5.1 на 1С 8.2.13) прогой chdbfl.exe после исправления ошибок размер базы стал 338 мб.(ранее занимал около 600 мб).
Все бухгалтерские данные на месте, но меня смущает маленький размер базы, при том что чистая занимает 415 мб.

Может кто знает нормально ли это? и если нет то как исправить, может имеет смысл создать чистую базу и в нее перенести бухгалтерию? а если создать чистую, то как перенести данные?

----------


## alex_phantom

> смущает маленький размер


Нибаись, это нормально и даже хорошо, я такое раз в неделю продклываю или просто выгрузка - загрузка, тоже хорошо помогает.

----------


## сниук2

Добрый день!

Такая ситуация: в Счете-Фактуре при печати неправильно выводится строка "Грузополучатель и его адрес". А конкретно - выводится автоматически ТОЛЬКО название Организации, адрес не пишется. 
Скриншот: http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/7476/c4et.png

Я так понял за эту строку отвечает параметр "ПредставлениеГрузоотправ  теля" при редактировании макета печатной формы. Хотя в Накладной, в строке "Грузополучатель" всё выводится как нужно - Название организации и адрес, и, отвечает за эту строку ТАКЖЕ параметр "ПредставлениеГрузоотправ  теля".

Мне не ясно почему в разных печатных формах выдаются разные данные при использовании одного параметра.
Скриншот: http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/9820/maketj.png

Прошу дать совет как всё таки вывести в Счете-Фактуре строку "Грузополучатель и его адрес" в правильном виде. Название организации и её адрес.

С уважением.

----------


## qwertylion

Добрый день

----------


## EVAPOST

Привет всем, после обновления ЗУП проф 8.2 на версию 2.5.31.4 при формировании карточки 1-НДФЛ выдает ошибку, перед обновлением все было в порядке.
{Отчет.РегламентированнаяФ  орма1НДФЛ.МодульОбъекта(2018)  }: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Выполнить)
ВыборкаВычетыПоМесяцамПоВ  идам = Запрос.Выполнить().Выбрать(  бходРезультатаЗапроса.ПоГ  руппировкам);
по причине:

по причине:
{(29, 52)}: Поле не найдено "ГражданствоФизЛицСрезПос  едних.НеЯвляетсяНалоговым  РезидентомРФ"
ИЛИ (НЕ ЕСТЬNULL(ГражданствоФизЛицС  езПоследних.
<<?>>НеЯвляетсяНалоговымРез  дентомРФ, ЛОЖЬ)))

----------


## nabetta

> Привет всем, после обновления ЗУП проф 8.2 на версию 2.5.31.4 при формировании карточки 1-НДФЛ выдает ошибку, перед обновлением все было в порядке.


А еще не подскажите?! У вас 2-НДФЛ сведения формируются, у меня они выдают ошибку что то типо "не резедент не найдена страна проживания" хотя и резидент и РФ стоит в физ лице!!!! 
Может это глюк 1С ЗУП?!

----------


## Yrd03

У меня проблема в конфигуратор зайти могу править конфигурацию пользователей могу а в прикладное приложение немогу пишет: 
Тип неопределен 349e488-958f-4d7d-801f-ef2ee276026

_Добавлено через 5 минут 57 секунд_
1с8.2 (8.2.13.202 ) УПП 1.3.1 сама база живет на sql(2008) проверял(dbcc checkdb) нормальная с данными, в логах системы сервер терминалов ошибка на файл (backend.dll), а на другую базу которая по структуре таблиц ничем не отличается от той на которой выдает ошибки. Если нельзя вычислить ошибку или решение то может есть инструмент который бы сравнивал две базы не по структуре таблиц а по данным в таблице.

_Добавлено через 15 секунд_
1с8.2 (8.2.13.202 ) УПП 1.3.1 сама база живет на sql(2008) проверял(dbcc checkdb) нормальная с данными, в логах системы сервер терминалов ошибка на файл (backend.dll), а на другую базу которая по структуре таблиц ничем не отличается от той на которой выдает ошибки. Если нельзя вычислить ошибку или решение то может есть инструмент который бы сравнивал две базы не по структуре таблиц а по данным в таблице.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 11 секунд_
И еще если базу в конфигураторе выгрузить в dt файл, а потом в файловом режиме загрузить то тоже выдает ошибку

----------


## qwertylion

Всем привет, кто может подсказать как установить процент наценки на ценовую группу или на конкретную номенклатуру  и что бы можно было привязать к клиенту. УТ 11.6.1

----------


## Yrd03

Ошибка приложения 1cv8.exe, версия 8.2.13.202, модуль backend.dll, версия 8.2.13.202, адрес 0x0004232a. Это выдается после авторизации приложения.
Что в файловом что в sql вариантах тестирование и исправление базы никаких ошибок не выдает. Как хотя бы выгрузить данных из этой базы или dt очень нужны ...
Модуль backbas.dll патчин универсальным патчером с заменой (85->31)

----------


## EVAPOST

> А еще не подскажите?! У вас 2-НДФЛ сведения формируются, у меня они выдают ошибку что то типо "не резедент не найдена страна проживания" хотя и резидент и РФ стоит в физ лице!!!! 
> Может это глюк 1С ЗУП?!


2-НДФЛ формируются, с эти все в порядке, но на всякий случай, нужно зайти на каждого сотрудника и посмотреть вкладки "гражданство" и " резидент, не резидент" статус, когда его открыть, есть история изменения, у меня везде стояла январь 2011, а всем поменяла на 01.01.1900. Хотя, 1НДФЛ формироваться от этого не стала, но может вам поможет с 2-НДФЛ?

----------


## nabetta

> но может вам поможет с 2-НДФЛ?


Не помогло... 
Пишет "неверно указана страна проживания нерезидента (возможно, не заполнен справочник "Классификатор стран мира")!" 

Все вышенаписанное сделала: 
все резиденты аж с 01.01.1900!!! :p

Может кто сталкивался?!  :confused:
Да и справочник заполнен!!!!

----------


## S_GRAY

> Не помогло... 
> Пишет "неверно указана страна проживания нерезидента (возможно, не заполнен справочник "Классификатор стран мира")!" 
> 
> Все вышенаписанное сделала: 
> все резиденты аж с 01.01.1900!!! :p
> 
> Может кто сталкивался?!  :confused:
> Да и справочник заполнен!!!!


Сегодня бухгалтер пошла сдавать отчет по 2НДФЛ, который получен в конф. 1.6.28.2. Отчет не приняли на основании несоответствия формата файла выгрузки. Действительно, формат файла выгрузки должен быть 5.01, а в 1С - 4.00001. Вероятно должно выйти какое-то обновление, или уже вышло. Ждать не хотелось, и пришлось срочно все переделать в Налогоплательщике 2010.53. Проблема еще в том, что файлы в старом формате, не импортируются в Налогоплательщик.

----------


## <Sam_777>

Всем доброго вечера!
Подскажите плиз, может кто сталкивался с такой проблемой...
 - Управление небольшой фирмой, редакция 1.1 (1.1.3.4)
 - 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.13.202)
Отчет "Запасы" показывает какую-то ерунду:
левая часть, где отображается движение по количеству работает нормально,
а правая часть, где остатки в стоимостном выражении (собственно себестоимость) совершенно не соответствуют движению из левой части!
Я это заметил после обновления конфигурации. Пробовал перепроводить все документы, влияющие на движение, данные меняются, но все равно остаются некорректными!
Кто знает, что надо сделать в этом случае?

----------


## postmin

> Всем доброго времени суток!
> Возникла проблема, не знаю что делать. Платформа 1с 8.2.13.205, конфигурация БП 1.6.28.2 при переносе данных в конфигурацию БП 2.0.18.1 в банковских выписках не отображается остатки денежных средств на начало 2011 года. Если кто знает или сталкивался с этой проблемой пожалуйста подскажите.


У вас (скорее всего) при переносе Спрваочник Банковские счета потерял владельца.
сделайте следующее:
Заходите в "Групповая обработки справочников и документов" в меню Сервис
Выбираете  Тип объекта - Справочники, далее Добавить "банковские счета", находите свой основной счет и меняете владельца

----------


## Natali1

Добрый день, помогите, пожалуйста, поставила платформу 1с 8.2.13.205, загрузила конфигурацию, отключила Касперского 2011 (версия 11.0.1.400 (a.b.c.d)), запустила универсальный патч, который нашла на сайте, запускаю 1С Предприятие от имени администратора выбираю информационную базу она начинает загружаться выскакивает окно, что программа 1cv8 не работает и Windows начинает искать решение проблемы. 
Пробовала еще много вариантом, которые нашла на сайте, не чего не помогает (отключала проверку драйверов ну и тд.).
У меня Windows 7 Максимальная, тип системы 32-разрадная операционная система.

----------


## postmin

Народ, а кто знает, как в версии 2.0.19.9 "Бух. предприятия" распечатать Реестр к справкам 2НДФЛ (по новой форме за 2010 год). 
У меня сами справки 2 НДФЛ и выгрузка нормально формируются, по новой форме, а вот Реестр вообще непонятно что(((

----------


## Jaster

Всем привет.Проблема.1C 8.2 стоит на Windows Server 2003.Для лицензий используется USB аппаратный ключ,бухи подключаются к 1С терминально.У всех работает,но на одном компе постоянно выходит ошибка не обнаружен ключ защиты программы,в чем проблема ?:(

----------


## olsy

> Привет всем, после обновления ЗУП проф 8.2 на версию 2.5.31.4 при формировании карточки 1-НДФЛ выдает ошибку, перед обновлением все было в порядке.
> {Отчет.РегламентированнаяФ  орма1НДФЛ.МодульОбъекта(2018)  }: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Выполнить)
> ВыборкаВычетыПоМесяцамПоВ  идам = Запрос.Выполнить().Выбрать(  бходРезультатаЗапроса.ПоГ  руппировкам);
> по причине:
> 
> по причине:
> {(29, 52)}: Поле не найдено "ГражданствоФизЛицСрезПос  едних.НеЯвляетсяНалоговым  РезидентомРФ"
> ИЛИ (НЕ ЕСТЬNULL(ГражданствоФизЛицС  езПоследних.
> <<?>>НеЯвляетсяНалоговымРез  дентомРФ, ЛОЖЬ)))


Надо в поле Настройки отчета "Код по ОКАТО" очистить это поле и всё сформируется!

----------


## rybak65

Большое спасибо за информацию, Вы абсолютно правы, при переносе счет потерял владельца. Решил эту проблему через УниверсальныеПодборИОбраб  откаОбъектов.epf с диска ИТС.

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 6 секунд_



> У вас (скорее всего) при переносе Спрваочник Банковские счета потерял владельца.
> сделайте следующее:
> Заходите в "Групповая обработки справочников и документов" в меню Сервис
> Выбираете  Тип объекта - Справочники, далее Добавить "банковские счета", находите свой основной счет и меняете владельца


Большое спасибо за информацию, Вы абсолютно правы, при переносе счет потерял владельца. Решил эту проблему через УниверсальныеПодборИОбраб  откаОбъектов.epf с диска ИТС.

----------


## Ssima

подскажите как правильно добавить пользователя в 8.2 , чтобы он только просматривал документы и формировал отчеты и ничего болееИИ

просто пользователя я добавила, но там еще есть роли, вот с ними разобраться не могу, подскажите, плизззз очень надо

----------


## avm3110

> подскажите как правильно добавить пользователя в 8.2 , чтобы он только просматривал документы и формировал отчеты и ничего болееИИ
> 
> просто пользователя я добавила, но там еще есть роли, вот с ними разобраться не могу, подскажите, плизззз очень надо


Это зависит от той конфигурации которую Вы используете. Режим "только для чтения" может включаться не ролями, а настройкой RLS (защитой на уровни записей). Т.е. например для фирмы "Радуга" пользователь может и "читать" и "писать", а для фирмы "Заря" только на чтение.

----------


## Ssima

> Это зависит от той конфигурации которую Вы используете. Режим "только для чтения" может включаться не ролями, а настройкой RLS (защитой на уровни записей). Т.е. например для фирмы "Радуга" пользователь может и "читать" и "писать", а для фирмы "Заря" только на чтение.


А где эта настройка в базе находитсяИ?

Создала роль "ТолькоПросмотр", у конкретного пользователя использую эту роль, но при запуске 1с пишет "у текущего пользователя нет доступных ролей, для запуска инфо базы".

Если добавить другую роль (например бухгалтер) ему позволено получается больше, :confused: что сделать не поймю, подскажите плизззз:blush:

_Добавлено через 23 часа 27 минут 10 секунд_



> А где эта настройка в базе находитсяИ?
> 
> Создала роль "ТолькоПросмотр", у конкретного пользователя использую эту роль, но при запуске 1с пишет "у текущего пользователя нет доступных ролей, для запуска инфо базы".
> 
> Если добавить другую роль (например бухгалтер) ему позволено получается больше, :confused: что сделать не поймю, подскажите плизззз:blush:


Всем "спасибо" разобралась :yes:

----------


## ViktorV

Подскажите в чем разница Бухгалтерии предприятия 1.6 от Бухгалтерии предприятия 2.0

----------


## avm3110

> Подскажите в чем разница Бухгалтерии предприятия 1.6 от Бухгалтерии предприятия 2.0


Как это чем?:)
Ну например:

Порядок поддержки редакции 1.6 конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия"

В течение 2010 года в редакции 1.6 конфигурации «Бухгалтерия предприятия» планируется поддерживать ведение учета, изменения законодательства и обновление форм регламентированной отчетности. В 2011 году поддержку редакции 1.6 планируется завершить, пользователям будет предоставлена возможность сформировать бухгалтерскую и налоговую отчетность за 2010 год. 
Фирма «1С» рекомендует пользователям конфигурации «Бухгалтерия предприятия» переходить на новую редакцию 2.0. 


Т.е. тем, что 1.6 уже явно объявлено "вне закона":rolleyes:

----------


## rinosik

Люди  помогите кто-нибудь! На компьютере стоит одна медицинская программа с ней HASP ключик. Все работает, как только ставлю оболочку 1С Предприятие с эмулятором то в паре они работать не хотят.Если ставлю эмулятор ключа то не запускается мед.программа - говорит что не установлен драйвер ХАСП, а как переустановливаю драйвер то лицензия в 1С предприятии (эмулятор) слетает. Помогите кто нибудь, уже какие только дрова этих HASP не ставил, менеждер лицензий и все равно, как будто они вместе оригинальный ключ от одной программы и эмулятор от другой не могут быть вместе.

----------


## SpIrIt732

Привет всем, у меня следующая проблема: Перестал работать сервер 1С,
при попытке войти в информационную базу Выдает: Ошибка сервер не найден. Пробовал переустанавливать - та же байда, подскажите в чем дело, может кто сталкивался?

----------


## liros

Никак не получается перенести из 7.7 в 8.2. все что пишут бред. пробовал не раз а толку ноль. плюс в 7 видах в 7-ке пишет неправильный порядок сортировки базы. под хп вроде работала 7.7 нормально. а тут пробую 8.2 под 7 виндами. и толку ноль.
7.7 с саблей не работает. 8.2 с эмулятором пошла. но перенести инфу никак. подскажите как запустить по 7 видами и 7.7 и 8.2 с эмуляторами и как инфу перебросить. заранее сенька Ю

----------


## S_GRAY

> Никак не получается перенести из 7.7 в 8.2. все что пишут бред. пробовал не раз а толку ноль. плюс в 7 видах в 7-ке пишет неправильный порядок сортировки базы. под хп вроде работала 7.7 нормально. а тут пробую 8.2 под 7 виндами. и толку ноль.
> 7.7 с саблей не работает. 8.2 с эмулятором пошла. но перенести инфу никак. подскажите как запустить по 7 видами и 7.7 и 8.2 с эмуляторами и как инфу перебросить. заранее сенька Ю


Для установки 7.7 возьми 1Cv_77_27_Unisetup.exe, на форуме он есть, работает без эмуляторов. Кодовую страницу баз установи из конфигуратора как текущую системную. Данные переноси непосредственно из конфигурации, а не из файла при первом запуске 8.2. Все абсолютно стандартно.

----------


## Z0Я

Перенос данных из ЗиК 7.7 в ЗУП 8.2. Кто с этим сталкивался, подскажите!  Данные из 7-ки перенесла. Начисляю зарплату за январь. Сумма по больничному листу в ведомости у одного работника удваивается, у других нет. Единственное отличие этого работника от других: в 2010г он увольнялся, потом пришел обратно, и при выгрузке в ЗуПе он у меня в двух экземплярах стал (т.е. в справочнике сотрудников две позиции с одинак таб номером, только период работы разный). Не могу разобраться почему с больничным так происходит?

----------


## by_SiD

блин запутался уже что качать:
1. нужна последняя платформа 8.2 + кряк для вин7 х32 и х64
2. нужна посленяя чистая конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6 для 8.2 и последние обновления к ней (т.е. последний установочник базы и обновы выше)
3. нужна посленяя чистая конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0 для 8.2 и последние обновления к ней (т.е. последний установочник базы и обновы выше)

----------


## avm3110

> Перенос данных из ЗиК 7.7 в ЗУП 8.2. Кто с этим сталкивался, подскажите!  Данные из 7-ки перенесла. Начисляю зарплату за январь. Сумма по больничному листу в ведомости у одного работника удваивается, у других нет. Единственное отличие этого работника от других: в 2010г он увольнялся, потом пришел обратно, и при выгрузке в ЗуПе он у меня в двух экземплярах стал (т.е. в справочнике сотрудников две позиции с одинак таб номером, только период работы разный). Не могу разобраться почему с больничным так происходит?


Вы абсолютно правы :-)
Трабла имеено в этом. У Вас произошла путаница в "сотрудниках". ЗУПе должно быть одно физ.лицо, которое может соответствовать "различным сотрудникам" (т.е. если например человек работает совместителем на разных должностях, либо как у Вас он увольнялся и был обратно принят). "единство" по физ.лицу позволяет Вам корректно вести например тот же НДФЛ, но вот "задвоение" по больничному это показатель, что у вас ЗУП считает, что данный человек дважды принят на работу, но ни разу не уволен.

В качестве совета - переименуйте тот табельнуй номер, по которому человек был уволен например через добавление буквы "у" и проследите, что у вас корректно отражены приказы на приём и на увольнение по данному сотруднику (с буквой "у") и правильный приказ на приём для сотрудника без "у". И всё у Вас получится :-)

Удачи

----------


## Z0Я

> Вы абсолютно правы :-)
> Трабла имеено в этом. У Вас произошла путаница в "сотрудниках". ЗУПе должно быть одно физ.лицо, которое может соответствовать "различным сотрудникам" (т.е. если например человек работает совместителем на разных должностях, либо как у Вас он увольнялся и был обратно принят). "единство" по физ.лицу позволяет Вам корректно вести например тот же НДФЛ, но вот "задвоение" по больничному это показатель, что у вас ЗУП считает, что данный человек дважды принят на работу, но ни разу не уволен.
> 
> В качестве совета - переименуйте тот табельнуй номер, по которому человек был уволен например через добавление буквы "у" и проследите, что у вас корректно отражены приказы на приём и на увольнение по данному сотруднику (с буквой "у") и правильный приказ на приём для сотрудника без "у". И всё у Вас получится :-)
> 
> Удачи


Спасибо за участие! Номер меняла, правда не на У, а просто на другой номер. Посмотрела перенесенные документы по двум этим лицам, по уволенному есть приказ на увольнение. Если программа его почему-то не видит? У меня 5 подразделений, зп по каждому отдельно, по четырем все ведомости начислились, все нормально, А в этом (там где двойной сотрудник) - больничный по нему задваивается, итоги по ведомости не идут (я их с калькулятором просчитала, т.е. цифры стоят правильные, а итог :(:(), откуда в итог цифры берутся не пойму. барабашки какие-то.



> что у вас корректно отражены приказы на приём и на увольнение по данному сотруднику


Посмотрю еще раз приказы повнимательнее.

----------


## <Sam_777>

Доброго времени суток!

Пользую 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.13.202); Упраление небольшой фирмой, редакция 1.1 (1.1.4.2)

Подскажите как сформировав заказ поставщику можно посмотреть:
 - количество товара на складе;
 - количество заказанного товара
одним отчетом?
Пробовал в отчет "Склад" добавить столбцы "Количество к поступлению", но они ничего не отображают, хотя по заказу есть движение в регистрах...

Помогите, плиз, решить простую проблему начинающему :)

----------


## Shad86

Кто-нибудь в курсе как узнать забытый пароль к 1Ске 8.2? Или как его сломать? Всё что находил в инете работает только для 8.0-8.1 :(

----------


## avddev

Доброго времени суток
Подскажите пожалуйста почему не формируются регламентированная отчетность в бухгалтерии проф релиз 2.0.19.2  в частности 4ФСС и РСВ1 за 2011 год. Пишет что заполнение по данным информационной базы не предусмотрено что это косяк 1 с или ждать обновления следующего нужноИИ

----------


## avm3110

> Доброго времени суток
> Подскажите пожалуйста почему не формируются регламентированная отчетность в бухгалтерии проф релиз 2.0.19.2  в частности 4ФСС и РСВ1 за 2011 год. Пишет что заполнение по данным информационной базы не предусмотрено что это косяк 1 с или ждать обновления следующего нужноИИ


Насколько я знаю, после выпуска 2.0.19.2 1С в экстренном порядке выпустило 2.0.19.12 (22.02.2011) видать косяки штопала:D

Так что ждать не нужно.. вначале обновитесь, а затем паникуйте:cool:

----------


## DATO

Доброго времени суток добрым (и не очень) людям!:D

Прошу прощения за может быть глупый вопрос, но я в этом деле "ЧАЙНИК", так что не судите сторого:blush:, а вот собственно и вопрос: Чем отличается Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" от Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая"? имеется ввиду ред. 2.0:confused:

----------


## women200055

*Проблема:*

Установлен сервер 2008 R2 Standart, MS SQL 2005 и 1С платформа 8.2 вместо ключа эмулятор. Проблема с лицензией  при открытии базы помещенной в SQL

----------


## avddev

> Насколько я знаю, после выпуска 2.0.19.2 1С в экстренном порядке выпустило 2.0.19.12 (22.02.2011) видать косяки штопала
> 
> Так что ждать не нужно.. вначале обновитесь, а затем паникуйте


Извиняюсь за ошибку у меня 2.0.19.12 обновил уже и вот такая история с регламентированной отчетностью

----------


## avddev

> Насколько я знаю, после выпуска 2.0.19.2 1С в экстренном порядке выпустило 2.0.19.12 (22.02.2011) видать косяки штопала
> 
> Так что ждать не нужно.. вначале обновитесь, а затем паникуйте


Извиняюсь за ошибку у меня 2.0.19.12 обновил уже и вот такая история с регламентированной отчетностью

----------


## Galkina

Добрый день, помогите, пожалуйста, какую платформу, универсальный ключ и конфигурацию  1с 8.2 необходимо скачать и как установить на ноутбук с операционной системой  Windows 7 Домашняя базовая, тип системы 64-разрадная операционная система. Спасибо за помощь!

----------


## avddev

Скачиваете то что вам надо соответственно конфигурацию и платформу для 64 разрядн там написано а насчет установки эмулятора там если нет опыта то обращайтесь к специалисту там немного сложнее чем на 32 битной системе систему переводить надо в тестовый режим а иначе никак

----------


## Galkina

Я скачивала  1С: Предприятие 8.2 Сервер 1С Предприятия Архитектура х 64 для Windows (i386), она у меня не установилась. Либо я что-то не так делаю, либо я не ту платформу скачала. Если можно пришлите, пожалуйста, ссылку на платформу.
Спасибо!

----------


## avddev

Скачивайте обычную 86 и устанавливайте должна установится Хотя я устанавливал серверную тоже никаких проблем что пишит то а И?

----------


## Galkina

Я скачала 86. Все работает! 
Систему я не переводила  в тестовый режим и так все прекрасно установилось. 
Спасибо!

----------


## Elo89

Подскажите пожалуйста незнайке. На днях вышла новая форма налога на прибыль соответственно старая версия не актуальна. ( 1с 8.2 Бухгалтерия   2.0.19)
Подскажите где скачать обновление под нее? 
Самое последнее, что нашел - за 7 февраля, а изменения в форме произошли в 20х числах.

----------


## kol123

Други
На последнем ИТС  нашел 

Комплексная автоматизация, редакция 1.1 Версия 1.1.5

1С:Предприятие 8. 2. Версия 8.2.13.205

Для перехода с 1с7.7 комплексная мне нужен еще Эмулятор HASP-драйвера

Други не бросьте в беде
Я все правильно понимаю
Ставлю платформу, потом эмулятор, потом конфу
Да и где то даже в картинках было как эмулятор ставить
Может кто ткнет носом
Заранее спасибо

----------


## S_GRAY

> Други
> На последнем ИТС  нашел 
> 
> Комплексная автоматизация, редакция 1.1 Версия 1.1.5
> 
> 1С:Предприятие 8. 2. Версия 8.2.13.205
> 
> Для перехода с 1с7.7 комплексная мне нужен еще Эмулятор HASP-драйвера
> 
> ...


На форуме в ветке ссылки на платформу 8.2 на последней стр. возьми платформу 8.2.13.213, в архиве есть эмуляторы, есть readme, где написано что к чему. Какой эмулятор - зависит от разрядности операционной системы х32 или х64. Если операционка 32-х разрядная, то и без картинок разберешься.

----------


## sannu

Друзья. Поставил 1С.8.2 -какую нужно ставить конфигурацию Бухгалтерия для казахстана помогите пожалуйста.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 22 секунды_
Я еще плохенько разбираюсь в этом

_Добавлено через 50 секунд_
Кто даст добрый совет -буду очень благодарен.

----------


## mnenado

Коллеги, прошу разобъяснить:
1. Как перенести данные (конфигурация 2.5.30.4 ЗУП, базовая пл.8.1)  на платформу 8.2?
2. Столкнулся с такой странностью... Поставил платформу 8.2.13.202, полную конфигурацию 2.0.18.1 (8.2). При попытке создать чистую базу 1с не предлагет конфигурацию (рабочую или демо), как это бывает обычно. В чем может быть дело? Правда, на том же компе стоит еще платформа 7.7. Это может как-то повлиять?

----------


## S_GRAY

> Коллеги, прошу разобъяснить:
> 1. Как перенести данные (конфигурация 2.5.30.4 ЗУП, базовая пл.8.1)  на платформу 8.2?
> 2. Столкнулся с такой странностью... Поставил платформу 8.2.13.202, полную конфигурацию 2.0.18.1 (8.2). При попытке создать чистую базу 1с не предлагет конфигурацию (рабочую или демо), как это бывает обычно. В чем может быть дело? Правда, на том же компе стоит еще платформа 7.7. Это может как-то повлиять?


1. Не вижу особого смысла в переносе данных с платформы 8.1 на 8.2, если вы не работаете с управляемыми приложениями, или WEB-интерфейсом.

2. Последние релизы 8.2: движок - 8.2.13.213 или 8.2.13.218 Тестовая; конфигурация - 2.0.19.12. Все это есть на форуме в соответствующих ветках. Базы не видит (вернее шаблоны конфигураций), скорее всего из-за неправильного указания месторасположения шаблонов. Проверьте пути в режиме <Настройка> в 8.2 по умолчанию должно быть примерно так - X:\Users\[имя пользователя]\AppData\Roaming\1C\1Cv82\tmplts, если конечно не указываются в явном виде при установке.

----------


## qwertylion

Кто организовал у себя обмен УТ 11 с розницей поделитесь опытом, у меня при создании обмена в УТ выдает ошибку, версия УТ11.0.6.1, розница 1.0.14.4

----------


## avddev

Добрый день 
Кто работал с комплексной автоматизацией подскажите как настроить чтобы серийный номер или свойства попадали в печатную формуИ?

----------


## alexchepinsky

Помогите разобраться с ошибкой 1С 8.2 пишет - { Обработка.Дополнительная информация.форма.форма (61)} : Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (удалить файлы) ... Ошибка совместного доступа к файлу C:\Document and Setting.......\Temp\Accounting Ukr\Dopinfo\RS

_Добавлено через 14 минут 44 секунды_
Помогите разобраться с ошибкой 1С 8.2 пишет - { Обработка.Дополнительная информация.форма.форма (61)} : Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (удалить файлы) ... Ошибка совместного доступа к файлу C:\Document and Setting.......\Temp\Accounting Ukr\Dopinfo\RS

----------


## HrenovvV

Люди добрые!!! Помогите кто-нибудь с больничным!!!! Есть переходящий больничный с декабря 10 на январь 11, считаю в семерке - одно, в 8.2 - совсем другое... В семерке в больничном есть галочка - "считать по правилам 2011 года", а в восьмерке этого нет, может, с этим что-то связано?

----------


## Yumi95

Помогите пожалуйста как перейти с платформы "1С Предприятия 8.1" на "1С Предприятия 8.2". Программа не базовая и не лицензионка...что делать?

----------


## kidkoala

Требуется поставить 1c Управление Торговлей. Помогите плз чайнику разобраться. Платформу 8.2 версии скачал, установил. Перед тем как разбираться с установкой УТ, хотелось бы понять каким образом ломается само "Предприятие". Подскажите плз!

_Добавлено через 8 минут 21 секунду_



> Требуется поставить 1c Управление Торговлей. Помогите плз чайнику разобраться. Платформу 8.2 версии скачал, установил. Перед тем как разбираться с установкой УТ, хотелось бы понять каким образом ломается само "Предприятие". Подскажите плз!



разобрался:)   

http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/epz58jp2s?redirect

----------


## lav1960

> Помогите пожалуйста как перейти с платформы "1С Предприятия 8.1" на "1С Предприятия 8.2". Программа не базовая и не лицензионка...что делать?


Ставите платформу 8.2, делаете копию своей базы и загружаете ее на платформе 8.2 в режиме "конфигуратор", программа переконфигурирует базу на новую платформу, при этом соглашайтесь с тем, что будет предлагать программа, после этого запускаетесь в режиме учета и работаете. Удачи.

----------


## SVS34

Добрый день!Помогите разобраться пожалуйста.Обновила релиз 8.2 до версии 1.6.30.7,внешний отчет по прибыли загрузила,всё формируется и выгружается,только без штрих-кода на декларации.Как сделать,чтобы в углу ставился правильный штрих-код?Заранее спасибо за помощь!

----------


## kol123

Подскажите как перенести данные с 7.7 комплексная на 8.2 бух предприятия и что возможно перенести а что вбивать вручную?

----------


## Miha09

Ребята, помогите советом!!!
После обновления конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" до версии 2.0.19.12 (до этого все было в порядке) при загрузке платежных поручений из клиент-банка появилась ошибка... 
Документ "Списание с расчетного счета" №  от 01.01.0001 0:00:00 не создан! Произошли ошибки при записи!
...и соответственно ничего не загружает.
Подскажите пожалуйста как это исправитьИ?
Заранее огромное спасибо за помощь!!!

----------


## avm3110

> Ребята, помогите советом!!!
> После обновления конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" до версии 2.0.19.12 (до этого все было в порядке) при загрузке платежных поручений из клиент-банка появилась ошибка... 
> Документ "Списание с расчетного счета" №  от 01.01.0001 0:00:00 не создан! Произошли ошибки при записи!
> ...и соответственно ничего не загружает.
> Подскажите пожалуйста как это исправитьИ?
> Заранее огромное спасибо за помощь!!!


Так ты сам же ответил на свой вопрос :)

"Документ "Списание с расчетного счета" №  от 01.01.0001 0:00:00 не создан!" - а он не может быть создан так как дата 01.01.0001 0:00:00 это в 1С "пустая дата" - т.е. у тебя трабла с датой

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 38 секунд_



> Подскажите как перенести данные с 7.7 комплексная на 8.2 бух предприятия и что возможно перенести а что вбивать вручную?


А это ты сам выбираешь - либо кучу секса с переносом через штатный механизм "Конвертация данных" и тогда переносится всё программно, либо много секса с ручным переносом, но тогда не паришься с программированием:)

Удачи:cool:

----------


## gmi

Помогите обновиться!
Была установлена платформа 8.2.13.202 возникла необходимость обновить конфигурацию до Версии 1.1.24 конфигурации
"Бухгалтерия для Украины", но есть нюанс она предназначена для использования с версией системы 
1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13.205!
Была установлена 1С:Предприятие 8.2 8.2.13.205, после чего пытаюсь обновить конфигурацию но не получается.
Пишет сообщение "файл не содержит доступных обновлений"
Была попытка: создала чистую базу и обновила до версии 1.1.24 конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Украины" сохранила конфигурацию в файл и попробовала обновить свою тот же результат.
Помогите что делать, очень нужно обновить программу.

----------


## avm3110

> Помогите обновиться!
> Была установлена платформа 8.2.13.202 возникла необходимость обновить конфигурацию до Версии 1.1.24 конфигурации
> "Бухгалтерия для Украины", но есть нюанс она предназначена для использования с версией системы 
> 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13.205!
> Была установлена 1С:Предприятие 8.2 8.2.13.205, после чего пытаюсь обновить конфигурацию но не получается.
> Пишет сообщение "файл не содержит доступных обновлений"
> Была попытка: создала чистую базу и обновила до версии 1.1.24 конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Украины" сохранила конфигурацию в файл и попробовала обновить свою тот же результат.
> Помогите что делать, очень нужно обновить программу.


дЫк правильной дорогой идёте товарищи :)

после того как получили "чистую базу" и обновили её до версии 1.1.24, делаете из этой базы cf-файл (файл конфигурации) и затем накатываете это cf-файл на свою рабочую базу посредством "сравнение и объединение". И всё у Вас получится:blush:

Удачи:cool:

----------


## gmi

спасибо

_Добавлено через 1 час 34 минуты 34 секунды_
avm3110 спасибо Вам огромное, все получилось.

----------


## Miha09

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Miha09  
> Ребята, помогите советом!!!
> После обновления конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" до версии 2.0.19.12 (до этого все было в порядке) при загрузке платежных поручений из клиент-банка появилась ошибка... 
> Документ "Списание с расчетного счета" № от 01.01.0001 0:00:00 не создан! Произошли ошибки при записи!
> ...и соответственно ничего не загружает.
> Подскажите пожалуйста как это исправитьИ?
> Заранее огромное спасибо за помощь!!!
> Так ты сам же ответил на свой вопрос 
> ...


Смотрел в конфигураторе с датой все в порядке.
1с - линия консультации дала след. ответ "Это ошибка в данном релизе в обработке Клиент-банка. Для корректной загрузки документов достаточно воспользоваться старой версией обработки (например из 14 релиза конфигурации 2.0)".....и благополучно молчит....
Может кто подскажет где взять эту обработку и как ее"подключить"ИИИ?

----------


## avm3110

> Может кто подскажет где взять эту обработку и как ее"подключить"ИИИ?


Ну-у-у.. как вариант - качаешь тут на форуме соответствующую конфигурацию БП (если старая у самого не сохранилась), поднимаешь демку и в конфигураторе сохраняешь эту обработку как "внешнюю" в файл. Далее можешь юзать либо как внешнюю обработку либо включить её в конфигурацию....

----------


## Miha09

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Miha09  
> Может кто подскажет где взять эту обработку и как ее"подключить"ИИИ?
> Ну-у-у.. как вариант - качаешь тут на форуме соответствующую конфигурацию БП (если старая у самого не сохранилась), поднимаешь демку и в конфигураторе сохраняешь эту обработку как "внешнюю" в файл. Далее можешь юзать либо как внешнюю обработку либо включить её в конфигурацию....


Все получилось.....заменил обработку КлиентБанк из рабочей базы....и все заработало....КАК ЧАСЫ!!!!!!!!!.....спасибо за подсказку!!!!

----------


## Татьяна45Г

При проведении документа Реализация товаров и услуг списывается товар , но без стоимости товара, только количество, и выдает сообщение: Для номенклатуры ...; Новый движения сформировались без суммовой оценки по регламентированному учету. Не пойму почему, помогите разобраться.

----------


## avddev

Все зависит от конфигурации стоимость товара в упп и комплексная конфигурация списываются регламентными документами закрытие месяца попробуйте месяц закрыть

----------


## Tatyana2160

Плиз,помогите понять ошибку.. не устанавливаются конфа 8 2
Инструкция по адресу "0x76be3bbd" обратилась к памяти по адресу "0x76be3bbd". Память не может быть "read

----------


## avm3110

> Плиз,помогите понять ошибку.. не устанавливаются конфа 8 2
> Инструкция по адресу "0x76be3bbd" обратилась к памяти по адресу "0x76be3bbd". Память не может быть "read


Явная трабла либо железа (глючная память) или (что менее вероятно) битый дистрибутив.:cool:

Попробуй поставить на ком другие планки памяти (на время установки)

----------


## alexchepinsky

Помогите!!!! Я уже оставлял это сообщение но никто не смог или не захотел помочь... После установки платформы 1С 8.2, стояла 8.1 - при запуске прога выдает ошибку : 
 { Обработка.Дополнительная информация.форма.форма (61)} : Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (удалить файлы) ... Ошибка совместного доступа к файлу C:\Document and Setting.......\Temp\Accounting Ukr\Dopinfo\RS  - войти в конфигуратор или базу я могу,  но при создании нового документа или налоговой накладной - программа виснет.   П о м о г и т е ! ! ! У меня бухгалтер скоро уволиться !!!

----------


## avm3110

> Помогите!!!! Я уже оставлял это сообщение но никто не смог или не захотел помочь... После установки платформы 1С 8.2, стояла 8.1 - при запуске прога выдает ошибку : 
>  { Обработка.Дополнительная информация.форма.форма (61)} : Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (удалить файлы) ... Ошибка совместного доступа к файлу C:\Document and Setting.......\Temp\Accounting Ukr\Dopinfo\RS  - войти в конфигуратор или базу я могу,  но при создании нового документа или налоговой накладной - программа виснет.   П о м о г и т е ! ! ! У меня бухгалтер скоро уволиться !!!


дЫк вроде ясно написано: - "Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (удалить файлы)"

Т.е. заходите "ручками" в указанный каталог и удаляете *абсолютно всё* что находится в каталоге Темр - видать эта помойка никогда в жизне не чистилась...

ЗЫ.. А очистку нужно делать, когда все программы выгружены из памяти:cool:

----------


## Линка

Помогите пожалуйста с переходом с платформы 7.7 на платформу 8.2. Конфигурации Типовая бух, УСН и Предприниматель .Делаю загрузку иэ информационной базы , а он выдает ошибки и кроме названия предприятия ничего не переносит. Помогите. Может какие то правила выгрузки или программы у кого есть?

----------


## Khunkarov

Кто-нибудь помоги снять защиту с 1С:Управление строительной организацией, редакция 1.3 (1.3.6.4). Очень прошу!!!

----------


## nick0000

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста с обновлением.Стоит Бухгалтерия базовая платформа 8.2 конфа 2.0.19.9 хотел обновить до 2.0.19.12.В кофигураторе пишет" Файл не содержит доступных обновлений" И ниже идет перечисление конфигураций для которых есть обновления в числе которых и 2.0.19.9.Что делать не знаю,может кто сталкивался уже с этим?

_Добавлено через 23 минуты 41 секунду_
Вопрос решен,просто обновление какое-то левое скачал,другое обновление пошло на ура.

----------


## avddev

A ЭТО вам сф обновлять надо скачивайте сф и обновляйте на промежуточный релиз попали

----------


## nick0000

> A ЭТО вам сф обновлять надо скачивайте сф и обновляйте на промежуточный релиз попали


Будте добры разьясните что за СФ?

----------


## avddev

CF файл выгруженной уже обновленной конфигурации. Поищите на форуме если не найдете напишите в личку выложу. Я уже попадался на этом когда спешишь установить обновления можешь нарваться на тестовый релиз а он не может почему то обновятся обновлениями потом. Обновлять сф также как и обновлениями.

----------


## voffffka

день добрый. кто сможет подсказать ? Взялся я тут обновить базу бух 8.2 и второй день не могу понять- в Конфигурации - поддержка - команда Обновить конфигурацию неактивна, захожу в настройки поддержки  Команды включить возможность изменения и снять с поддержки тоже неактивны. В самом окошке кофигурации напротив БухгалтерияПредприятия два замка при наведении на первый всплывает окно" изменения конфигурации заблокированы средствами управления распределенной ИБ" через саму программу тоже недает обновить. В чем может быть причина и как мне снять блокировку. Заранее спасибо

----------


## avddev

А нажасть конфигурация - открыть конфигурацию не пробовалиИ

----------


## voffffka

пробовали результат нулевой уже всю голову изломал

----------


## avddev

Почитай может поможет www.forum.mista.ru/topic.php?id=404018

----------


## voffffka

все заработало нужно было отключить подключение к РИБ с помощью внешней обработки

----------


## ЕкатеринаЛ

Подскажите, где взять обновления на 1сБухгалтерию 8.1 с 2011 года?

----------


## BDG

Доброго времени суток! Кто знает, помогите чайнику! Стояла 8.1 (1.6.25) з/п считала (налоги по з/п, ФСС, ПФР), отражение з/п в регламентированном учете сама заполняла и отражала в 70, 68, 69. Перешел на 8.2 (2.0.18) нихрена не делает и вообще ждет, что данные учета по з\п ему из внешней программы загрузят. Скажите это фишка 8.2 или это не та конфа стоит, или дополнительно нужно внешними отчетами пичкать. Хоть опять на 8.1 переходи:confused:

----------


## Yumi95

> Ставите платформу 8.2, делаете копию своей базы и загружаете ее на платформе 8.2 в режиме "конфигуратор", программа переконфигурирует базу на новую платформу, при этом соглашайтесь с тем, что будет предлагать программа, после этого запускаетесь в режиме учета и работаете. Удачи.


а как установить?У меня не получается нигде скачать:(

----------


## nabetta

> Доброго времени суток! Кто знает, помогите чайнику! Стояла 8.1 (1.6.25) з/п считала (налоги по з/п, ФСС, ПФР), отражение з/п в регламентированном учете сама заполняла и отражала в 70, 68, 69. Перешел на 8.2 (2.0.18) нихрена не делает и вообще ждет, что данные учета по з\п ему из внешней программы загрузят. Скажите это фишка 8.2 или это не та конфа стоит, или дополнительно нужно внешними отчетами пичкать. Хоть опять на 8.1 переходи


У меня 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.13.205) Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.19.12). Это если у вас не такая! 

Там в Предприятие_Насторойка параметоров учета_Расчеты с персоналом_ Укажите что учет ведется в ЭТОЙ (не во внешней) программе, должно помочь, хотя я с 8.1 не работала разницу не подскажу (у меня все во внешней начисляется)

----------


## BDG

Спасибо!!! Помогло:D

----------


## voffffka

Добрый день. В 1с бухгалтерия 8.2 при поступлении материалов не отображаются суммы для отражения в налоговом учете ( только кол-во ). в 8.1 были явные галки НУ как здесь это отображается. заранее спасибо

----------


## nabetta

> Добрый день. В 1с бухгалтерия 8.2 при поступлении материалов не отображаются суммы для отражения в налоговом учете ( только кол-во ). в 8.1 были явные галки НУ как здесь это отображается. заранее спасибо


Распишите поподробнее чем офромляете поступление, где смотрите отражение сумм в НУ, а то так ничего не понятно!!!!

----------


## vladbts

Добрый день.
Как запустить 1С Предприятия 8.2.13.205 в терминале. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## nick0000

Добрый день! Установил платформу 8.2,переехал.Все нормально но имеется следующая проблема:щелчок мыши по значку,и сразу появляется надпись" Ошибка при выполнении операции с информационной базой.Несовместимая версия файла базы данных 1c8.1CD.Повторный щелчок мыши и все грузится.И так постоянно.Все отконвертировано.Причем на 2-компах.Правда база на 1-ом стоит.Может кто сталкивался?Может что-то с компом?Стоит XP лицензионная.Обновления системы по моему не ставят.Некому походу.Может быть связано с обовлениями самой XP?

----------


## voffffka

приходую через документ поступление товаров и услуг смотрю оборотку в графе покупка осв по счету 10 кол-во показывает а сумму нет причем если формирую по бу то нормально все а по ну только количесттво

----------


## nabetta

> приходую через документ поступление товаров и услуг смотрю оборотку в графе покупка осв по счету 10 кол-во показывает а сумму нет причем если формирую по бу то нормально все а по ну только количесттво


Странно!!! А смотрели проводки по самому документу? Это значек "ДтКт" там  есть проводки в НУ? Там надо что бы было нажат значек сумма (математическая) с буквой Н!? А вы "свои" суб-счета не вводили? (по особенностям)!!!

----------


## voffffka

да действительно в проводках суммы ну пусто как включи ть их     спасибо огромное заранее

----------


## Yumi95

Помогите пожалуйста, где достать платформу 8.2 для Предприятия?
Заранее спасибо)))

----------


## nabetta

> да действительно в проводках суммы ну пусто как включи ть их     спасибо огромное заранее


:) пожалуйста с пунктуацией напишите, а то не понятно...:D

_Добавлено через 54 секунды_



> Помогите пожалуйста, где достать платформу 8.2 для Предприятия?
> Заранее спасибо)))


 А чем вам эта ветка не нравиться http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=43698 ? :)

----------


## voffffka

извиняюсь писал с КПК. Да действительно в проводках суммы НУ пусто. Как сделать чтобы они проставлялись и сформировались в документах созданных раньше? Спасибо

----------


## bigg2

Как обновить бухгалтерию корп 2.0.14.5 до последних релизов. Я так понимаю надо искать все предыдущие обновления и обновлять ступенчато по этапам. И где их искать. Может есть другие варианты?:confused:

----------


## nabetta

> извиняюсь писал с КПК. Да действительно в проводках суммы НУ пусто. Как сделать чтобы они проставлялись и сформировались в документах созданных раньше? Спасибо


Надеюсь у вас ОСНО?! Еще посмотрите: Сервис_Настройки пользователя_ стоит галочка в "Показывать в проводках данные НУ" И: Предприятие_Настройка параметров учета_Запасы_Учет по количеству и сумме!!!!

А ранее созданные только перепроведением будет исправление!!! Попробуйте, отпишитесь помогло!!!!

----------


## bigg2

Можно обновлятбся через релиз пропуская некоторые.

----------


## voffffka

посмотрел галочка Сервис_Настройки пользователя "Показывать в проводках данные НУ" действительно не стояла поставил, но безрезультатно при создании нового документа проводки в НУ не проставляются. в чем еще может быть причина?

----------


## Ssima

Ребята подскажите как можно узнать количество проведенных операций в бухгалтерииИ?

----------


## Namax

Подскажите, плиз. Формирую КДиР, практически все материалы или услуги приобретенные не учитываются в расходах, уменьшающую налоговую базу, может что-то не доделала. Очень надо

----------


## did

Возникла проблема: В справочнике организации не получается забить код окато. В поле мигает курсор, но ничего не вводится. Организация по ошибке заводилась как юридическое лицо, затем был изменен тип на физ. лицо. ( ИП )

----------


## S_GRAY

> Подскажите, плиз. Формирую КДиР, практически все материалы или услуги приобретенные не учитываются в расходах, уменьшающую налоговую базу, может что-то не доделала. Очень надо


Подразумеваем, что учетная политика у вас настроена верно. Рассмотрим на примере аренды площадей - это такая же услуга.
Проходит оплата за аренду помещения по банку. Операция - Списание с расчетного счета: Оплата поставщику, в поле ввода Договор обязательно указываем реальный договор с данным поставщиком. Затем формируем документ Поступление товаров и услуг, где в закладке Услуги оформляем покупку услуги <аренда помещения>. Естественно, документ должен ссылаться на тот же договор, что и документ оплаты. Проходим все колонки документа до конца и заполняем колонки Счет затрат (например 44.01) Субконто (например аренда) и Расходы (НУ) - Принимаются. Проводим документ, в результате чего расходы автоматически попадают в Книгу. Есть нюанс - оплата должна быть проведена раньше покупки, если одной датой, то по времени. Аналогично и с материалами. Главное - документ оплаты и документ покупки должны ссылаться на один и тот же договор (хотя договор - это своеобразная абстракция  и зависит от фантазии пользователя, пускай это будет номером счета, или еще чем-то)

----------


## daviels

*Доброго времени суток всем..... подскажите плиз...есть ли какая нибудь утилита которая позволяет завершать открытые сеансы конкретного пользователя в 8.2ИИ?*

стандартная выгонялка выгоняет всех.... а у нас получается так что только некоторые пользователи подвисают.... в журнале регистрации начало сеанса есть а завершения сеанса нет....

----------


## Salim53

Подскажите, пожалуйста. где взять формы Т-11, Т-11А для ЗиУП 2.5.33.3?
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## lazarsr

Ставить платформу 8.2, конвертировать базу, работь. Незабыть сделать бекап.

----------


## nabetta

> Подскажите, пожалуйста. где взять формы Т-11, Т-11А для ЗиУП 2.5.33.3?
> Заранее благодарен.


Входите в Расчет зарплаты_Журнал начисления зарплаты_Создаете документ "Премии сотрудников организации_Заполняете_Про  водите_И выбираете что надо Т-11 или Т-11а надеюсь различие в формах знаете?!:yes:

----------


## Namax

> Подразумеваем, что учетная политика у вас настроена верно. Рассмотрим на примере аренды площадей - это такая же услуга.
> Проходит оплата за аренду помещения по банку. Операция - Списание с расчетного счета: Оплата поставщику, в поле ввода Договор обязательно указываем реальный договор с данным поставщиком. Затем формируем документ Поступление товаров и услуг, где в закладке Услуги оформляем покупку услуги <аренда помещения>. Естественно, документ должен ссылаться на тот же договор, что и документ оплаты. Проходим все колонки документа до конца и заполняем колонки Счет затрат (например 44.01) Субконто (например аренда) и Расходы (НУ) - Принимаются. Проводим документ, в результате чего расходы автоматически попадают в Книгу. Есть нюанс - оплата должна быть проведена раньше покупки, если одной датой, то по времени. Аналогично и с материалами. Главное - документ оплаты и документ покупки должны ссылаться на один и тот же договор (хотя договор - это своеобразная абстракция и зависит от фантазии пользователя, пускай это будет номером счета, или еще чем-то)



Огромное спасибо, помогло. Еще один вопросик, если можно. Как правильно оформить денежные средства под отчет. Я делаю авансовый отчет, оплачиваю его через р/с, потом материалы списываю (требование-накладная) и все равно не попадает в КДИР. Может что-то пропустила?

----------


## Salim53

> Входите в Расчет зарплаты_Журнал начисления зарплаты_Создаете документ "Премии сотрудников организации_Заполняете_Про  водите_И выбираете что надо Т-11 или Т-11а надеюсь различие в формах знаете?!


Большое спасибо.

----------


## S_GRAY

> Как правильно оформить денежные средства под отчет. Я делаю авансовый отчет, оплачиваю его через р/с, потом материалы списываю (требование-накладная) и все равно не попадает в КДИР. Может что-то пропустила?


Все правильно, вы формируете авансовый отчет. Здесь возможны варианты. Допустим, приобретены какие-то канцелярские принадлежности (бумага, скрепки-кнопки и т. п.) сумму сразу можно отнести на затраты ( счета 44, 20, 26 или какие приняты у вас). Естественно, флаг <отразить в налог. учете> в шапке документа должен быть установлен, вся эта мелочь описана во вкладке Дополнительно, все графы документа должны быть заполнены, особенно Расходы (НУ) - Принимаются. В таком случае запись в КУДиР будет сформирована после проведения документа Авансовый отчет. Другой вариант, если приобретенный материал ставится на 10 счет (вернее ставится сумма), тогда запись в КУДиР должна возникать при списании материалов. Если в результате какой либо операции автоматически не формируется запись в КУДиР, всегда есть возможность сформировать запись вручную, если есть твердая уверенность, что она должна быть. Попасть в журнал записей КУДиР можно через меню <Операции> - <Прочие операции> - <Записи книги доходов и расходов (УСН)>, где можно добавить любую запись.

----------


## Tatyana2160

Хочу обновить релиз на 20 "Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.19.12)"- стоит эта программа.
 а  есть два обновления: чем отличается Версия 2.0.20. 8 от Версии 2.0.20.10

----------


## nabetta

> Хочу обновить релиз на 20 "Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.19.12)"- стоит эта программа.
>  а  есть два обновления: чем отличается Версия 2.0.20. 8 от Версии 2.0.20.10


Обновляейте на 2.0.20.10! В версии 2.0.20.8 был глюк (ошибка) !!!

----------


## kivix

Обновляю Бухгалтерия предприятия  на 2.0.20.10 выдает ошибку , подскажите в чем проблема ИИ?

----------


## avddev

Попробуйте еще раз обновление скачать. А вооще надо смотреть какой релиз обновляете и что пишет в ошибке.

----------


## wing_sk

1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.13.219), Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.20.10)
Недоступны некоторые формы отчетности - баланс, ф2.... это глюк установки или так и должно быть и будут обновления?

----------


## shmel

Есть архив с внешними формами отчетов.
Сам столкнулся с такой проблемой.

----------


## avddev

Вооще то с обновлением идут формы реглам отчетности до этого какой релиз стоял у вас

----------


## wing_sk

До этого работал в Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.19.12)

----------


## SJ24

> 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.13.219), Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.20.10)
> Недоступны некоторые формы отчетности - баланс, ф2.... это глюк установки или так и должно быть и будут обновления?


Тут посмотри

----------


## wing_sk

2 sj24
спасибо.
только тут форма 1 и больше ничего.....

----------


## SJ24

> 2 sj24
> спасибо.
> только тут форма 1 и больше ничего.....


Форма 1 и 2, больше ничего и не выходило

----------


## avddev

Да но данная форма применяется начиная с годовой отчетности 2011 года т е за первый квартал форма должна быть старая как я понял из приказа МинФина

----------


## wing_sk

> Да но данная форма применяется начиная с годовой отчетности 2011 года т е за первый квартал форма должна быть старая как я понял из приказа МинФина


Я думаю что новые формы действуют с 1кв 2011. Во всяком случае старые формы стали неактивны в программе.... попробуй их вызвать задав любой период 2011г

----------


## РАС

Доброго времени суток! Подскажите у меня в 1с нету классификатора адресов, их где то надо брать отдельно или они должны быть в программе? Если они должны быть отдельно то подскажите как они называются что бы их можно было поискать.

----------


## avddev

Да не активны но на сайте 1с  обнов пока нету кто сказал что там уже есть формы 1 и 2, я щас проверял обновления официально выложенные на сайте через поддержку конфы программы 1 с

----------


## nightguest75

Доброго времени суток, НАРОД! Подскажите пожалуйста как исправить косяк в регламентированных отчетах - отсутствует адрес организации в ЗУП  2.5.33.3 базоваяИ?

----------


## avddev

Меню - предприятие- выбираем организации жмем изменить входим закладочка адреса и телефоны набиваем и в регламент открываем отчет жмем обновить и все.

----------


## SJ24

> Доброго времени суток! Подскажите у меня в 1с нету классификатора адресов, их где то надо брать отдельно или они должны быть в программе? Если они должны быть отдельно то подскажите как они называются что бы их можно было поискать.


Актуальную версию КЛАДРа можно скачать на сайте налоговой или тут - последние изменения от 30.03.2011

----------


## nabetta

> Сообщение от РАС  
> Доброго времени суток! Подскажите у меня в 1с нету классификатора адресов, их где то надо брать отдельно или они должны быть в программе? Если они должны быть отдельно то подскажите как они называются что бы их можно было поискать.


Введен в действие с 01.12.2005 приказом ФНС России от 17.11.2005 № САЭ-3-13/594@
Версия 4.0
Дата актуальности - 30.03.2011

Сайт где это лежит и бесплатно качается: http://www.gnivc.ru/Document.aspx?id=1571

----------


## АльфаКонсалт

Добрый день! подскажите, пожалуйста. Пытаюсь выгрузить отчет за 1 квартал в ФСС, получаю ответ: "Не удалось выгрузить 4-ФСС за 1 квартал 2011 г. (Первичный)!
Не удалось сформировать тексты выгрузки! Для исправления ошибок используйте окно навигации по ошибкам." В навигации по ошибкам просто пишет что одна ошибка и не описывает какая((. Не подскажете, в чем может быть причина? У меня 1С Предприятие 8.2, обновление 2.0.20.10

----------


## Венера_

Ищу руководство пользователя 1С ЗИК бюджетного учреждения 8
Помогите, пожалуйста...

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Добрый день! подскажите, пожалуйста. Пытаюсь выгрузить отчет за 1 квартал в ФСС, получаю ответ: "Не удалось выгрузить 4-ФСС за 1 квартал 2011 г. (Первичный)!
> Не удалось сформировать тексты выгрузки! Для исправления ошибок используйте окно навигации по ошибкам." В навигации по ошибкам просто пишет что одна ошибка и не описывает какая((. Не подскажете, в чем может быть причина? У меня 1С Предприятие 8.2, обновление 2.0.20.10


Установите внешнюю форму отчёта 4-ФСС который с выгрузкой, от 2.04.2011г
Скачать

----------


## АльфаКонсалт

Спасибо большое!!!

----------


## nabetta

> Установите внешнюю форму отчёта 4-ФСС который с выгрузкой, от 2.04.2011г
> Скачать


Это для бухгалтерии? или для зарплаты и управления персоналом тоже подойдет...просто у меня там тоже какая то ошибка, "неизвестной породы"


у меня не нашелся файл "404 Not Found"?!

----------


## afon

а для 1С Предприятие 8.2, обновление 2.0.19.12 - внешнюю форму нового отчёта 4-ФСС который с выгрузкой где можно найти?

----------


## Бахтиёр

Ребята подскажите как обойти ограничение в конфигураторе. Нужно чтобы вводить и редактировать в конфигураторе а он ругается "Объект поставщика не редактируется". Пожалуйста помогите, как обойти эту фишку?. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## nick0000

> а для 1С Предприятие 8.2, обновление 2.0.19.12 - внешнюю форму нового отчёта 4-ФСС который с выгрузкой где можно найти?


Да какие проблемы? Просто установите обновление 2.0.20.10 и все,в нем уже новый 4-ФСС есть.:)

----------


## afon

проблемы - внешнюю форму я еще могу подгрузить, а вот с обновлением.... сложнее, обычно из 1С приходят) а тут засада)

----------


## S_GRAY

> Ребята подскажите как обойти ограничение в конфигураторе. Нужно чтобы вводить и редактировать в конфигураторе а он ругается "Объект поставщика не редактируется". Пожалуйста помогите, как обойти эту фишку?. Заранее благодарен.


В Конфигураторе делаем так: Конфигурация -> Поддержка -> Настройка поддержки -> кн Включить возможность изменения. Можно снять с поддержки окончательно, тогда не будет возможности обновляться.

----------


## Бахтиёр

S GRAY, Боооольшое спасибо!

----------


## Fingerrr

> Установите внешнюю форму отчёта 4-ФСС который с выгрузкой, от 2.04.2011г
> Скачать


Братья! Установил я эту форму, но у меня теперь другой кошмар на улице одинэсов! Отчёт не выгружается ни на какой носитель!
Системное сообщение: Не удалось записать файл "C:\Dipost\EXPT.FSS\7719014435_2011_03.xml"! Возможно, недостаточно места на диске или диск защищен от записи.
И куда бы я его ни пихал, какие права папке ни давал - везде одно и тоже! HELP!!

----------


## nabetta

А вы тут не регестрировались: http://fz122.fss.ru/ Очень интересный сайт мне нравиться и проверки там и все такое... я через него отчеты перебиваю...когда 1с тупит...и уже отчет сдала...

----------


## nick0000

> Братья! Установил я эту форму, но у меня теперь другой кошмар на улице одинэсов! Отчёт не выгружается ни на какой носитель!
> Системное сообщение: Не удалось записать файл "C:\Dipost\EXPT.FSS\7719014435_2011_03.xml"! Возможно, недостаточно места на диске или диск защищен от записи.
> И куда бы я его ни пихал, какие права папке ни давал - везде одно и тоже! HELP!!


Очень похоже на вирусную активность.Не помню какой но было такое.

----------


## Fingerrr

> А вы тут не регестрировались: http://fz122.fss.ru/ Очень интересный сайт мне нравиться и проверки там и все такое... я через него отчеты перебиваю...когда 1с тупит...и уже отчет сдала...


Отчёт я через эту штуку отправил, но хотелось бы добить 1с-ку!

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 18 секунд_



> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Fingerrr Посмотреть сообщение
> Братья! Установил я эту форму, но у меня теперь другой кошмар на улице одинэсов! Отчёт не выгружается ни на какой носитель!
> Системное сообщение: Не удалось записать файл "C:\Dipost\EXPT.FSS\7719014435_2011_03.xml"! Возможно, недостаточно места на диске или диск защищен от записи.
> И куда бы я его ни пихал, какие права папке ни давал - везде одно и тоже! HELP!!
> Очень похоже на вирусную активность.Не помню какой но было такое.


Вирусная активность в 1с!?

----------


## nabetta

> Отчёт я через эту штуку отправил, но хотелось бы добить 1с-ку!


Отправили то наверно через http://f4.fss.ru/?, а тут  http://fz122.fss.ru/  другое немного...

----------


## Fingerrr

> Отправили то наверно через http://f4.fss.ru/?, а тут  http://fz122.fss.ru/  другое немного...


Именно через 122, но меня больше интересует почему 1С - не хочет сохранять xml-ник на хард!?

----------


## nabetta

А вы у 1с-ников самих не спрашивали? Может это ИХ ошибка...как всегда сделали, поторопились.... Вот тут можно что то поискать и поспрашивать, http://www.buh.ru/forum/subjlist.jsp?forum=98 если интересно!!!

----------


## BABAEV

Привет всем. Установили обновления Налогоплательщик 3.0.23 и 3.0.24 в которых заявлены новые формы отчетности в фонды РСВ и ФСС. при распечатке и выгрузке ругается, что выгружается в старых формах, т.к. новые формы еще не утверждены приказом...

*Такой вопрос: как сделать так, чтобы выгрузка происходила в новые формы, предусмотренные в обновлениях (где-то слышали, что есть ручное переключение) И!!*

обновления последние...новых нет...

----------


## Fingerrr

> Системное сообщение: Не удалось записать файл "C:\Dipost\EXPT.FSS\7719014435_2011_03.xml"! Возможно, недостаточно места на диске или диск защищен от записи.


Нашлось решение!!! В случае подобной ошибки необходимо изменить путь до переменной среды Temp на более короткий - например C:\Temp вместо c:\documents and settihgs\user\local settings\temp
Для несведущих: Изменить это можно:в Свойствах моего компьютера - Дополнительно - Переменные среды (изменить параметры двух строк в верхнем окне на C:\Temp).

----------


## nick0000

> Отчёт я через эту штуку отправил, но хотелось бы добить 1с-ку!
> 
> _Добавлено через 1 минуту 18 секунд_
> 
> 
> Вирусная активность в 1с!?


Вируса в Винде,и не надо умничать,у меня пока я выходил покурить умудрились 2 умников поймать 64 вируса за 5 минут.

_Добавлено через 7 минут 25 секунд_



> Нашлось решение!!! В случае подобной ошибки необходимо изменить путь до переменной среды Temp на более короткий - например C:\Temp вместо c:\documents and settihgs\user\local settings\temp
> Для несведущих: Изменить это можно:в Свойствах моего компьютера - Дополнительно - Переменные среды (изменить параметры двух строк в верхнем окне на C:\Temp).


Если это так то программеры из 1С заслужили Нобелевку,за самое лучшее издевательство над человеком.А пардон уже вторую премию после март-апрельской----2 обновления в течении недели.Про----бали и потом поправились.Т.Е. выпустили обновление 2.0.2.9 или 1.6.30.7 а потом поправились 2.0.20.10.Про---бали 4-ФСС форму.

_Добавлено через 9 часов 49 минут 46 секунд_
Подскажите кто в теме! Нужно изменить количество знаков в ТОРГ-12 вот скрин 

т.е. количество более 8 знаков в печати показывает крестики
Пытался в конфигураторе изменить ничего не понял.В 7.7 просто все было а в 8 не понимаю.

----------


## Fingerrr

> Про----бали и потом поправились.Т.Е. выпустили обновление 2.0.2.9 или 1.6.30.7 а потом поправились 2.0.20.10.Про---бали 4-ФСС форму.


Хочу заметить, что вчера вышла 4-я по счёту версия формы 4ФСС и назвали они её: 2.0.20.10.4 В ней исправлены так называемые не критические ошибки о которых ранее сообщал CHKXML! :-) Смехота! Я уж молчу про ошибки формы СЗВ6-1 и 6-2 так там вообще лес ошибок и всё через одно место! Хоть на 7-ку обратно уходи!

----------


## nick0000

> Хочу заметить, что вчера вышла 4-я по счёту версия формы 4ФСС и назвали они её: 2.0.20.10.4


А что эту исправленную версию можно уже где-то найти?

----------


## andersson30

Ребята, помогите, пожалуйста. Никак не могу понять, почему в отчете 4-фсс не заполняются показатели:"Задолженность за страхователем на начало расчетного периода"?

----------


## VYU

Здрасте всем!
Собрались перносить данные из 10.3.13.2 в 11.0.5.4 
Взял обработку с диска ИТС, выгрузил данные. Далее в 11 загружаем через "Загрузка данных из УТ 10.3". Пишет ошибку: 
Ошибка при загрузке данных: {Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML.МодульОбъекта  (6892)}: Тип не определен (СправочникСсылка.Банковск  иеСчетаПолучателей) 
Выгружал и из 8.1 и из сконвертированой 8.2 ошибка на том же месте. Кто-нибудь сможет подсказать что делать?

----------


## avddev

Меню расчет зарплаты по организациям (расчет зарплаты в бух) налоги и взносы закладка расчеты по страховым взносам вводите документ в соответствии с вашим сальдо если дебетовые остатки то оплата если кредитовые то начисление документ датируете 31.12.2010 и все покажет вам

----------


## Fingerrr

> А что эту исправленную версию можно уже где-то найти?


Да, в окне регламентированных отчётов по кнопке поиск обновлений (если вы подключены к ИТС) Если хотите - могу выложить!

Вот ссылка на самую последнюю версию внешней формы 4ФСС от 07.04.2011 для конфигурации 2.0.20.10
*4ФСС-2.0.20.10.4*

----------


## nick0000

> Да, в окне регламентированных отчётов по кнопке поиск обновлений (если вы подключены к ИТС) Если хотите - могу выложить!
> 
> Вот ссылка на самую последнюю версию внешней формы 4ФСС от 07.04.2011 для конфигурации 2.0.20.10
> *4ФСС-2.0.20.10.4*


Спасибо огромное...

----------


## zaicevrs

Здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста! Как в 1С 8.2 "Бухгалтерия предприятия" ПКО убрать НДС ? При заполнении, отдельной строки "в том числе ндс" нет, а в печатной форме вылезает ндс 18%, как сделать, чтобы в печатной форме было "Без НДС" ?

----------


## labuden

1C запускается через сервер терминалов. ключ установлен на сервере. 
после перехода на 8.2 завели пользователя Главбух с правами админа и сейчас периодически возникает ошибка "не найден лицензионный ключ". если после этого завершить сессию и снова запустить - все обычно нормально. примерно 30% запусков происходят с такой проблемой.

у других пользователей - все ок. 

лицензия на 5 пользователей. но обычно работет не больше 4-х

где копать?

----------


## avm3110

> 1C запускается через сервер терминалов. ключ установлен на сервере. 
> после перехода на 8.2 завели пользователя Главбух с правами админа и сейчас периодически возникает ошибка "не найден лицензионный ключ". если после этого завершить сессию и снова запустить - все обычно нормально. примерно 30% запусков происходят с такой проблемой.
> 
> у других пользователей - все ок. 
> 
> лицензия на 5 пользователей. но обычно работает не больше 4-х
> 
> где копать?


а как конфа работает? Файловый или клиент-серверный вариант?

----------


## labuden

> а как конфа работает? Файловый или клиент-серверный вариант?


файловый.
в терминальной сессии запускается 1С прeдприятие, установленное на w2003s

----------


## avddev

Подскажите пож-ста когда выйдет обновление для Комплексной автоматизации, редакция 1.1 (1.1.7.1)ИИ

----------


## stred11

поставили обновление 2.0.21.1 в нем были заявлены новые формы бухгалтерского баланса и отчет о прибылях и убытках, но их НЕТ, подскажите может что делаю не такИ?

----------


## nick0000

> Подскажите пож-ста когда выйдет обновление для Комплексной автоматизации, редакция 1.1 (1.1.7.1)ИИ


На оффсайте написано Дата не определена

----------


## tornadomel

смотните в бухгалтерской отчетности в низу вкладку БУХГАЛТЕРСКАЯ ОТЧЕТНОСТЬ которая без галочки

----------


## nick0000

> поставили обновление 2.0.21.1 в нем были заявлены новые формы бухгалтерского баланса и отчет о прибылях и убытках, но их НЕТ, подскажите может что делаю не такИ?


Если вы хотите посмотреть новую форму бух.баланса тогда выбирайте 2011 год и 1 квартал тогда увидите,я уже вчера отвечал на этот вопрос подробно и с картинкой на этом форуме,задействуйте поиск:confused:

----------


## rikony

Бодрого дня.
а подскажите любезные ...если у меня стоит бухия 8 на 5 пользователей, а я покупаю ЗУП и ставлю его тож на сервак...будет у меня в зупе 5 пользователей трудиться И?  а если я туда же поставлю Уп то смогут ли сидеть везде  5чел ИИ?
спасибо

----------


## pavelvlad

Как лучше организовать филиал в Комплексной автоматизации? Необходимо заводить новую организацию или лучше как-нибудь иначе? Если передаются ТМЦ на этот филиал то должны формироваться проводки через 79 счет. Какими документами это должно правильно делаться! Какой смысл имеет галочка (в спр. организации) "Головная организация"? Можно ли где-нибудь скачать документацию на эту конфигурацию, вопросов постоянно возникает много, готов сам разобраться, только очень мало информации... Очень прошу. Спасибо.

----------


## stred11

> Если вы хотите посмотреть новую форму бух.баланса тогда выбирайте 2011 год и 1 квартал тогда увидите,я уже вчера отвечал на этот вопрос подробно и с картинкой на этом форуме,задействуйте поиск:confused:



спасибо отображается но не во всех базах, так что вопросостается открытым, в тех базах где не отображается, в свойствах отчета стоит версия 2.0.19... подскажите что там не так?

----------


## Fingerrr

> спасибо отображается но не во всех базах, так что вопросостается открытым, в тех базах где не отображается, в свойствах отчета стоит версия 2.0.19... подскажите что там не так?


Скачай внешнюю форму и установи!
*Баланс I кв. 2011*

----------


## stred11

> Скачай внешнюю форму и установи!
> *Баланс I кв. 2011*


она же вроде для прошлого релиза? там есть выгрузка? а самое интересное почему не появилась после обновления...

----------


## Fingerrr

> она же вроде для прошлого релиза? там есть выгрузка? а самое интересное почему не появилась после обновления...


Эт чтож, я под каждую конфигурацию должен отдельно свой комплект отчётности качать!? Не маразм ли!?

----------


## stred11

> Эт чтож, я под каждую конфигурацию должен отдельно свой комплект отчётности качать!? Не маразм ли!?


так все таки вопрос не решен, почему нет отчетности то...

----------


## Fingerrr

Для тех кто ещё не сдался - Свежайший 4ФСС

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 43 секунды_



> Скачай внешнюю форму и установи!
> *Баланс I кв. 2011*


Я не понял! А чем вас эта форма не устроила!? Она у меня работает в последней конфигурации и выгрузка в ней есть!

----------


## poligraf1975

Кто сталкивался: после обновления УПП не применяет стандартные вычеты НДФЛ, да плюс ко всему за январь , февраль  начисляет дополнительно по 52 р налогов. Помогите.

----------


## stred11

> Для тех кто ещё не сдался - Свежайший 4ФСС
> 
> _Добавлено через 2 минуты 43 секунды_
> 
> 
> Я не понял! А чем вас эта форма не устроила!? Она у меня работает в последней конфигурации и выгрузка в ней есть!


пасибо, это и требовалось узнать )))

----------


## Atali958

Ребята, подскажите где найти печатную форму док-та "Реализация товаров и услуг" на укр.языке. в макете форма на русском, а мне необхолимо внести корректироваку печ.формы, не нахожу. Где она расположена?

----------


## nick0000

> Ребята, подскажите где найти печатную форму док-та "Реализация товаров и услуг" на укр.языке. в макете форма на русском, а мне необхолимо внести корректироваку печ.формы, не нахожу. Где она расположена?


Так у вас что конфигурация Украинская или Русская? Если украинская тогда должно быть на вашем языке,а если русская нужно переходить на украинский.А через конфигуратор не пробовали язык менять?
И вообще вот н пробовали посмотреть? http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=9806

----------


## Atali958

> Так у вас что конфигурация Украинская или Русская? Если украинская тогда должно быть на вашем языке,а если русская нужно переходить на украинский.А через конфигуратор не пробовали язык менять?
> И вообще вот н пробовали посмотреть? http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=9806


укр
Спасибо, уже нашла, конфигурация украинская

----------


## Shvd

> Возникла проблема: В справочнике организации не получается забить код окато. В поле мигает курсор, но ничего не вводится. Организация по ошибке заводилась как юридическое лицо, затем был изменен тип на физ. лицо. ( ИП )


Присоединюсь к вопросу, ситуация 1-в-1.
Завел Организацию, прописал регистрацию в ИФНС, поле для ввода кода ОКАТО активно, но ничего не вводится. Скажу спасибо за дельный совет! :)

----------


## S_GRAY

> Присоединюсь к вопросу, ситуация 1-в-1.
> Завел Организацию, прописал регистрацию в ИФНС, поле для ввода кода ОКАТО активно, но ничего не вводится. Скажу спасибо за дельный совет! :)


Код ОКАТО, КПП, код ИФНС и еще некоторая информация забиваются в документе Регистрация в ИФНС и переносятся в справочник организации. Это можно увидеть, если открыть список в поле ввода, где стоит наименование организации (слева надпись Регистрация). Там первым пунктом идет <Добавить сведения о регистрации в ИФНС>, где и вводится ОКАТО.

----------


## A_Y_A

ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!

Бухгалтерия 8.2. документы : счет-фактура полученный (перенос с 7-ки). Когда в него заходишь в него кнопка "НДС к вычету" не активна.
Как ее активировать?
Мне необходимо, что бы НДС с остатков 19 счета попали в книгу покупок!

Спасибо заранее, кто сможет помочь! НУ и вообще за любое участие.!

----------


## Shvd

> забиваются в документе Регистрация в ИФНС


Что характерно - если сразу при заведении документа "Регистрации в ФНС" не прописать ОКАТО, то даже при последующей правке документа - он не попадает в карточку организации. То же самое происходит при изменении в "Регистрации" кода ИФНС и некоторых других данных. Т.о. приходится забивать новый документ "регистрации", выбирать его в карточке организации и удалять старый.

----------


## avddev

Помогите пож ста никак не разберусь (с торговлей не работал) конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 (10.3.13.2) Как сделать автоматическое заполнение цен в документах продажи. Всю голову изломал никак не заполняет. Тип цен заполнил.Что не так не пойму. Кто сталкивался с торговлей подскажитеИ

----------


## 999666

При попытке обновления конфигурации на релиз 2.0.22.1 для платформы 8.2
выдает ошибку "Неправильный путь к файлу
'v8srvr://dbeng8/f0186A008/Config'". 
Обновлять пытался и через update файл, и через загрузку *.cf/ Кто в курсе решения данной проблемы
Конфигурация профи.

----------


## Atali958

После перехода с 1с8.1 на 8.2, в док-те "Зарплата к выплате", при рассчете налогов пишет сообщение "В строке номер "3" табл. части "Начисления": невозможно определить основное начисление (оклад) сотрудника", хотя оклад указан, до перехода все было нормально, кто встречался с данной проблемой, подскажите, что нужно сделать? Буду очень благодарна

----------


## aj24

Имеется не типовая конфигурация (заполненная база). Можно ли как-нибудь из нее сделать шаблон, чтобы обычный, малоподкованный бух смог легко создать себе сколь угодно однотипных пустых баз? Т.е. чтоб в диалоге создания баз из шаблона появилась новая нужная мне строка.

----------


## leshya

Здравствуйте. Я новичок и у меня есть вопрос:) Бухгалтер работает в 1с 8.2 Бухгалтерия. И говорит, что ей нужны старые формы отчетов за любой год и чтобы был выбор по кварталам. Скажите пожалуйста где их можно скачать и где их выбирать потом?

----------


## nick0000

> Здравствуйте. Я новичок и у меня есть вопрос:) Бухгалтер работает в 1с 8.2 Бухгалтерия. И говорит, что ей нужны старые формы отчетов за любой год и чтобы был выбор по кварталам. Скажите пожалуйста где их можно скачать и где их выбирать потом?


Видимо у вашего бухгалтера имеется доступ к машине времени,вернуться назад и исправить свои косяки:)
А по существу релиз 8.2 существует недавно,и от других платформ мне кажется толку не будет.Единственный выход ставить другие платформы и уже в них использовать эти формы.

----------


## freelab

Господа, подскажите пожалуйста в 7.7 например при продаже товара, было так, заходишь в номенклатуру чтобы выбрать товар, и там отображалась вся информация о товаре в столбиках, остаточное количество товара, цена розничная, закупочная.

А в 8.2 не могу это найти, нет нигде, нет ни столбика с кол-ом товара на складе ни цен ни чего только шт. и ндс

-Прошу подскажите очень очень нужно... Может я что то не так делаю.

----------


## nabetta

В номенклатуре этого не видно я делаю через подбор...

----------


## freelab

> В номенклатуре этого не видно я делаю через подбор...


А можно поподробнее, где в 8.2 Бухгалтерии, или Управление небольшой фирмой, или Управление торговлей находится подбор?))

----------


## S_GRAY

> А можно поподробнее, где в 8.2 Бухгалтерии, или Управление небольшой фирмой, или Управление торговлей находится подбор?))


Подбор - это режим для заполнения табличной части документа, кнопка Подбор соответственно находится над шапкой документа в панели инструментов документа. При нажатии на кнопку Подбор активизируется окно Подбор номенклатуры в документ Реализация товаров и услуг. Режим подбора имеет смысл только при реализации, правда для того, что бы просто посмотреть остатки, тоже подойдет. В окне подбора первое поле раскрывающегося списка Подбор. Список имеет четыре значения:
- По справочнику;
- Остатки номенклатуры;
- Остатки и цены;
- Цены номенклатуры.
Выбираем нужное значение из расчета, что хотим увидеть.

----------


## freelab

Спасибо огромное, что ткнули носом!

----------


## lav1960

> Здравствуйте. Я новичок и у меня есть вопрос:) Бухгалтер работает в 1с 8.2 Бухгалтерия. И говорит, что ей нужны старые формы отчетов за любой год и чтобы был выбор по кварталам. Скажите пожалуйста где их можно скачать и где их выбирать потом?


А ей - с 1917 года или с сотворения мира?

1С 8.2 Бухгалтерии не существует - есть различные платформы 1С:Предприятие: 6.0, 7.7, 8.0, 8.1, 8.2 и т.д., а Бухгалтерия - под каждую платформу своя (для 1С:7.7 - редакция 4.5, для 8.1 и 8.2 - редакции 1.6. и 2.0), только для учета с 2011 г. редакция 1.6 не поддерживается, требуется переход на 2.0, которая существует с апреля 2010 г.
Соответственно в ней не должно быть отчетности до 2010 г.
А вот в редакции 1.6 отчетность - с 2007 г. - до этого была редакция 1.5 (с какого года - не помню)

----------


## umka11

Добрый день!!! Помогите решить проблему. Создаю штрих-код, из шаблона печатает нормально, но когда пытаюсь распечатать из накладной - он обрезает по высоте полоски и делает крупными буквы. В свойствах меняла размеры по разному и авто и пропорц и т.д. - все равно обрезает. Бьюсь уже не первый день. Может это связано с релизом?
У меня установлена 8,2.12,92 управление небольшой фирмой, редакция1,2 (1.2.2.3)

----------


## kol123

Друзья помогите
При проведении расходной накладной в которой номенклатурой является набор-комплект выдается сообщение "Движения сформировались без сумовой оценки по регламентированному учету" При этом стоимость комплекта не списывается с 41 счета на 90

Что делать?

----------


## avddev

> При проведении расходной накладной в которой номенклатурой является набор-комплект выдается сообщение "Движения сформировались без сумовой оценки по регламентированному учету" При этом стоимость комплекта не списывается с 41 счета на 90


Попробуйте закрыть период. В некоторых конфигурациях себестоимость в т.ч. и покупная стоимость товаров проводится документами закрытия месяца. Это в комплексной и упп так.

----------


## olsy

Добрый день. У меня 1С Предприятие 8.2.13.219. Зарплата и Управление персоналом 2.5.34.2. клиент-сервер MS SQL 2000. При запуске в режиме Предприятие выдает сервисное сообщение "Недопустимая строка с указанием класса". Еще такое сообщение появляется при запуске "Обновление конфигурации". Пречём это вроде только на одной машине. Кто-нибудь такое встречал?

_Добавлено через 1 час 16 минут 55 секунд_



> Добрый день. У меня 1С Предприятие 8.2.13.219. Зарплата и Управление персоналом 2.5.34.2. клиент-сервер MS SQL 2000. При запуске в режиме Предприятие выдает сервисное сообщение "Недопустимая строка с указанием класса". Еще такое сообщение появляется при запуске "Обновление конфигурации". Пречём это вроде только на одной машине. Кто-нибудь такое встречал?


В общем, сам себе и отвечаю :-) Помогло удаление клиента 1С 8.2 с этой машины и новая установка. Глюк, кстати, был со всеми базами и ЗУПа и Бухгалтерии.

----------


## Крысуня

Добрый день, господа!
Помогите советом - БП 1.6.31.1 на платформе 8.2.13.219. Пытаюсь подгрузить БухОтчетность с 2011 года. И внешний прицепляла, и встраивала в конфу - результат один и тот же. Форма работает, даже заполняется, а при выгрузке и сохранении выдает ошибку
_"Бухгалтерская отчетность (с 2011 года) за 1 квартал 2011 г. (Первичный. ИФНС: 5032) должен быть сохранен с единицей измерения "в рублях" с точностью "0". Сохраните отчеты с нужной единицей измерения и запустите проверку повторно."_ 
Все бы ничего, но выгрузка нужна для передачи через Такском, а он поддерживает ОКЕИ только в тысячах или миллионах. 
Как в этой форме убрать запрет на выгрузку в тысячах рублей?

----------


## Мадам

Добрый день! Работаю в 1:С Предприятие в Комплексной. Хочу понять как работать с 8.2. Загрузила платформу 8.2.13.219 установила ее. Загрузила комк.автом-ю 1.1.8.1, она запрашивает лицензию. Как быть? Помогите.

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Добрый день! Работаю в 1:С Предприятие в Комплексной. Хочу понять как работать с 8.2. Загрузила платформу 8.2.13.219 установила ее. Загрузила комк.автом-ю 1.1.8.1, она запрашивает лицензию. Как быть? Помогите.


Тут найдёте ответ ссылка там читайте сообщение #504

----------


## Крысуня

> Добрый день, господа!
> Помогите советом - БП 1.6.31.1 на платформе 8.2.13.219. Пытаюсь подгрузить БухОтчетность с 2011 года. И внешний прицепляла, и встраивала в конфу - результат один и тот же. Форма работает, даже заполняется, а при выгрузке и сохранении выдает ошибку
> "Бухгалтерская отчетность (с 2011 года) за 1 квартал 2011 г. (Первичный. ИФНС: 5032) должен быть сохранен с единицей измерения "в рублях" с точностью "0". Сохраните отчеты с нужной единицей измерения и запустите проверку повторно." 
> Все бы ничего, но выгрузка нужна для передачи через Такском, а он поддерживает ОКЕИ только в тысячах или миллионах. 
> Как в этой форме убрать запрет на выгрузку в тысячах рублей?


Все оказалось просто - закомментировать запрет на выгрузку по признаку точности отчета в конфе в документе "Выгрузка регламентированной отчетности". Вдруг кому пригодится.

----------


## S_GRAY

> Добрый день, господа!
> Помогите советом - БП 1.6.31.1 на платформе 8.2.13.219. Пытаюсь подгрузить БухОтчетность с 2011 года. И внешний прицепляла, и встраивала в конфу - результат один и тот же. Форма работает, даже заполняется, а при выгрузке и сохранении выдает ошибку
> _"Бухгалтерская отчетность (с 2011 года) за 1 квартал 2011 г. (Первичный. ИФНС: 5032) должен быть сохранен с единицей измерения "в рублях" с точностью "0". Сохраните отчеты с нужной единицей измерения и запустите проверку повторно."_ 
> Все бы ничего, но выгрузка нужна для передачи через Такском, а он поддерживает ОКЕИ только в тысячах или миллионах. 
> Как в этой форме убрать запрет на выгрузку в тысячах рублей?


Попробуйте внешние формы от Infostar лежат в ветке 8.2- конфигурации пост 617, если не пройдет, то остается последний вариант - получить XML-файл отчета в любых величинах и править файл вручную в любом XML-редакторе, хоть Notepad++. Я думаю рубли в тысячи рублей вы переведете быстрее машины.

----------


## Мадам

Все сделала так как в инструкции, но затем выскакивает окошечко. где написано: "Не может найти исходные байты"
После всех этих мероприятий я пытаюсь опять запустить КомпкАвтом-ю 1_1_8_1, но она снова запрашивает лицензию

----------


## Валерииий

Помогите пожалуйста!!
Наткнулся в интернете на новый способ использования 1С. Компания называется Офис 24, услуга Аренда 1С...
На сколько я понял, там не предлагают покупать саму программу , а за ежемесячную плату предлагают использовать Альфа авто, который будет храниться на их серваке,причем использовать с любого компа с интернетом.
Все вроде бы круто и удобно, но может кто что-нибудь может сказать по этому поводуИИ?
Хочу понять стоит-ли доверять подобным предложениямИ?
Какие минусы естьИ
а то 150 000 не охота платить за альфа авто....

----------


## sebe

у меня Windows 7 64 битная, sql 2008, 1C 8.2.13.219, сервер 1С 64 битная, файловая работает, а sql не могу запустить просит лицензию, помогите плиз, если можно то пошаговый мануал

----------


## S_GRAY

> Помогите пожалуйста!!
> Наткнулся в интернете на новый способ использования 1С. Компания называется Офис 24, услуга Аренда 1С...
> На сколько я понял, там не предлагают покупать саму программу , а за ежемесячную плату предлагают использовать Альфа авто, который будет храниться на их серваке,причем использовать с любого компа с интернетом.
> Все вроде бы круто и удобно, но может кто что-нибудь может сказать по этому поводуИИ?
> Хочу понять стоит-ли доверять подобным предложениямИ?
> Какие минусы естьИ
> а то 150 000 не охота платить за альфа авто....


Сейчас много контор, предлагающих аренду продуктов 1С, или просто хранение (и обслуживание) информационных баз на их серверах. Идея великолепная, но имеет свои плюсы и минусы, о которых можно говорить дого и длинно. Но есть один минус, который перевешивает все плюсы - ДЕНЬГИ. Приведу цитату с подобного ресурса"Если вы хотите использовать клиент - серверный вариант хранения базы (SQL), тогда расчёт будет следующим . 900р +600р = 1500 р на одного человека в месяц. Умножим на 5 человек, получим стоимость  для 5 пользователей 7500 р в месяц". Итого в год имеем 90 тыс. руб. и это только за хранение.За эти деньги можно приобрести сносный сервер, установить на него бесплатный LINUX и хранить данные на "своих площадях" (правда человеку за поддержку и обслуживание сервера платиь все же придется.)

----------


## Andrimar

Здравствуйте!
Столкнулся с проблемой :mad:и не хочет решаться, помогите!!!:blush:

Стоит *1С8.2* платформа *(8.2.13.219)*, конфигурация *Бухгалтерия редакция 2.0 (2.0.19)* и* Управление небольшой фирмой, редакция 1.2 (1.2.4)*
Операционка _Win7 Мак x64_
Активацию сделал универсальным *1c_8x_UniPatch*
*Проблема* - Вылетает не понятно из за чего и отчего :confused:(вроде все нормально кнопку нажал и вылетел)
Главное 8.1 работает без проблем, но там нет УНФ
_Помогите плиз!!!_:blush:
Ошибка из журнала:
Имя сбойного приложения: 1cv8.exe, версия: 8.2.13.219, отметка времени: 0x4d80c789
Имя сбойного модуля: PSAPI.DLL_unloaded, версия: 0.0.0.0, отметка времени 0x4a5bdace
Код исключения: 0xc0000005
Смещение ошибки: 0x74b7155c
Идентификатор сбойного процесса: 0xfd4
Время запуска сбойного приложения: 0x01cc090de38c9f0e
Путь сбойного приложения: C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv82\8.2.13.219\bin\1cv8.exe
Путь сбойного модуля: PSAPI.DLL
Код отчета: 27c558a2-7501-11e0-b51b-6c626d28b351

----------


## Yumi95

Пожалуйста помогите, у меня стоит 1С "Предприятие 8.1", я скачала 8.2 открываю, перегружаю файлы, снова открываю программу и появляется 1.6, хотя на значке написано что программа 8.2...
Где скачать и как установить программу пожалуйста подскажите!
____
Заранее спасибо)

----------


## S_GRAY

> Пожалуйста помогите, у меня стоит 1С "Предприятие 8.1", я скачала 8.2 открываю, перегружаю файлы, снова открываю программу и появляется 1.6, хотя на значке написано что программа 8.2...
> Где скачать и как установить программу пожалуйста подскажите!
> ____
> Заранее спасибо)


Логично, 8.2 - это платформа, а 1.6 - конфигурация. Значит ваша конфигурация версии 1.6 и на версию 2.0 вы не переходили, так перейдите на 2.0 под 8.1, а затем переходите на 8.2 (с конвертацией баз данных)

----------


## lav1960

> Пожалуйста помогите, у меня стоит 1С "Предприятие 8.1", я скачала 8.2 открываю, перегружаю файлы, снова открываю программу и появляется 1.6, хотя на значке написано что программа 8.2...
> Где скачать и как установить программу пожалуйста подскажите!
> ____
> Заранее спасибо)


8.2 и 8.1 - это платформа 1С, а 1.6 - редакция конфигурации 1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия, которая может работать и под 8.1 и под 8.2, но это - вчерашний день. С 01.01.2011 - все конфы будут только под 8.2, а  конфигурация Бухгалтерия будет обновляться только в ред.2.0. Так что нужно ставить 2.0 под 8.2 и переносить в нее данные из 1.6.

----------


## city21

1с 8.2 последней версии с флешки которая работает,есть у кого-нибудь?

----------


## Yumi95

> 8.2 и 8.1 - это платформа 1С, а 1.6 - редакция конфигурации 1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия, которая может работать и под 8.1 и под 8.2, но это - вчерашний день. С 01.01.2011 - все конфы будут только под 8.2, а  конфигурация Бухгалтерия будет обновляться только в ред.2.0. Так что нужно ставить 2.0 под 8.2 и переносить в нее данные из 1.6.


спасибо, это получается мне в 8.2 которая открывается в 8.1 надо скачать обновление и обновить?
Если так то подскажите пожалуйста какое обновление надо скачивать?

----------


## lav1960

> спасибо, это получается мне в 8.2 которая открывается в 8.1 надо скачать обновление и обновить?
> Если так то подскажите пожалуйста какое обновление надо скачивать?


Нужно установить платформу 1С:8.2, запустить ее, добавить в список баз старую  Бухгалтерию предприятия 1.6 (сделав предварительно ее копию), запустить БП 1.6 и переконвертировать ее под 8.2, соглашаясь с предлагаемым. После этого из БП 1.6 можно выгрузить данные в БП 2.0, предварительно установив ее чистую конфигурацию. Для загрузки в БП 2.0 релиза 2.0.22 потребуется обновить БП 1.6 до релиза 1.6.30

----------


## yursio

Подскажите как обновить 1С:8.2 
Установлена 1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" ред. 2.0 версия 2.0.19.12
Пытаюсь обносить до версии 2.0.20.8 след образом. 
Выгружаю данные из 2.0.19.12, 
затем создаю чистую базу 2.0.20.8 (Захожу Справка- О программе - пишет что редакция 2.0.20.8)
Затем загружаю данные из 2.0.19.12 в чистую базу 2.0.20.8 
В итоге когда заходишь Справка- О программе - пишет что редакция стала 2.0.19.12
Тоже самое с попыткой обновить до 2.0.21.1, непонятно, как он редакцию понижает при переносе данных.

----------


## Yumi95

> Нужно установить платформу 1С:8.2, запустить ее, добавить в список баз старую  Бухгалтерию предприятия 1.6 (сделав предварительно ее копию), запустить БП 1.6 и переконвертировать ее под 8.2, соглашаясь с предлагаемым. После этого из БП 1.6 можно выгрузить данные в БП 2.0, предварительно установив ее чистую конфигурацию. Для загрузки в БП 2.0 релиза 2.0.22 потребуется обновить БП 1.6 до релиза 1.6.30


допустим у меня установлена БП 8.2, если я в неё захожу у меня открывает типо "Как перейти на редакцию 8.2"...так и должно быть?

----------


## olsy

> Подскажите как обновить 1С:8.2 
> Установлена 1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" ред. 2.0 версия 2.0.19.12
> Пытаюсь обносить до версии 2.0.20.8 след образом. 
> Выгружаю данные из 2.0.19.12, 
> затем создаю чистую базу 2.0.20.8 (Захожу Справка- О программе - пишет что редакция 2.0.20.8)
> Затем загружаю данные из 2.0.19.12 в чистую базу 2.0.20.8 
> В итоге когда заходишь Справка- О программе - пишет что редакция стала 2.0.19.12
> Тоже самое с попыткой обновить до 2.0.21.1, непонятно, как он редакцию понижает при переносе данных.


"Выгружаю данные" - Конфигуратором? При этом выгружается ВСЁ - и конфигурация и данные. Соответственно, и загружается тоже всё. Для обновления конфы надо открыть старую базу в конфигураторе. Далее меню Конфигурация - Поддержка - Обновить конфигурацию. И выбираем обновление (если установлено). Если есть только установленная целая конфигурация, то другой путь (не рекомендуемый 1С). Через Сравнение и объединение конфигураций.

----------


## yursio

> "Выгружаю данные" - Конфигуратором? При этом выгружается ВСЁ - и конфигурация и данные. Соответственно, и загружается тоже всё. Для обновления конфы надо открыть старую базу в конфигураторе. Далее меню Конфигурация - Поддержка - Обновить конфигурацию. И выбираем обновление (если установлено). Если есть только установленная целая конфигурация, то другой путь (не рекомендуемый 1С). Через Сравнение и объединение конфигураций.


Спасибо, не думал, что сама конфа выгружается

----------


## lav1960

> допустим у меня установлена БП 8.2, если я в неё захожу у меня открывает типо "Как перейти на редакцию 8.2"...так и должно быть?


Да не существует БП 8.2, а есть платформа 1С:8.2 и запускаемые на ней конфигурации, в тч БП 2.0 и БП 1.6. Так вот если зайти в БП 1.6, то и выдается предупреждение о необходимости перехода на БП 2.0

----------


## K@73

Здравствуйте. Такой вопрос...  В офисе стоит программа "1С: Бухгалтерия предприятия" 8.2. Необходимо с платформы 1.6 перейти на 2.0. Но проблема в том, что конфигурация 1.6.3.2, а для переноса данных в 2.0 необходимо обновить ее до 1.6.30.6. Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно взять данные обновления?

----------


## olsy

> Здравствуйте. Такой вопрос...  В офисе стоит программа "1С: Бухгалтерия предприятия" 8.2. Необходимо с платформы 1.6 перейти на 2.0. Но проблема в том, что конфигурация 1.6.3.2, а для переноса данных в 2.0 необходимо обновить ее до 1.6.30.6. Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно взять данные обновления?


В этой ветке искать надо http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=12705

----------


## K@73

> В этой ветке искать надо http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=12705


Там нашла обновление только начиная с 1.6.21.6.
А где искать с 1.6.3.2 до 1.6.21.6? :(

----------


## olsy

> Там нашла обновление только начиная с 1.6.21.6.
> А где искать с 1.6.3.2 до 1.6.21.6? :(


Уж очень старая у вас бухгалтерия. Вы уверены, что вам надо идти путём обновления базы? У вас там данные вколачивались с 2008 года по сегодняшний день? И при этом ни разу не понадобилось обновление? Сомнительно. В этом случае придется искать старые диски ИТС начиная с 2008г. (а может и старее).
Может проще поставить свежую БП 2.0 (8.2), перенести туда справочники и ввести остатки?
Вот таблица версий БП 1.6 на дисках ИТС (с сайта 1С)
Номер версии Дата выхода Диск 1С:ИТС Обновление версии 
 1.6.31.1 19.04.2011   1.6.30.7 
 1.6.30.7 02.03.2011 апрельский выпуск 2011 г. 1.6.28.2, 1.6.29.2, 1.6.30.6 
 1.6.30.6 28.02.2011   1.6.28.2, 1.6.29.2, 
 1.6.29.2 09.02.2011 мартовский выпуск 2011 г. 1.6.28.2 
 1.6.28.2 28.12.2010 февральский выпуск 2011 г. 1.6.27.1, 1.6.28.1 
 1.6.28.1 23.12.2010   1.6.27.1 
 1.6.27.1 23.11.2010 декабрьский выпуск 2010 г. 1.6.26.3 
 1.6.26.3 15.10.2010 ноябрьский выпуск 2010 г. 1.6.25.9, 
 1.6.25.9 23.08.2010 сентябрьский выпуск 2010 г. 1.6.24.7, 1.6.25.6 
 1.6.25.6 12.07.2010 августовский выпуск 2010 г. 1.6.24.7, 
 1.6.24.7 18.03.2010 апрельский выпуск 2010 г. 1.6.23.2, 
 1.6.23.2 28.01.2010 февральский выпуск 2010 г. 1.6.21.6, 1.6.22.4, 
 1.6.22.4 31.12.2009   1.6.20.6, 1.6.21.6, 
 1.6.21.6 15.12.2009 январский выпуск 2010 г. 1.6.20.6, 
 1.6.20.6 03.11.2009 декабрьский выпуск 2009 г. 1.6.19.3 
 1.6.19.3 26.09.2009 ноябрьский выпуск 2009 г. 1.6.17.4, 1.6.18.2, 
 1.6.18.2 07.09.2009 октябрьский выпуск 2009 г. 1.6.17.4 
 1.6.17.4 21.07.2009 августовский выпуск 2009 г. 1.6.15.6, 1.6.16.6, 
 1.6.16.6 08.07.2009   1.6.15.5, 1.6.15.6, 
 1.6.15.6 14.06.2009 июльский выпуск 2009 г. 1.6.14.4, 1.6.15.5 
 1.6.15.5 03.04.2009 майский выпуск 2009 г. 1.6.13.3, 1.6.14.4, 
 1.6.14.4 27.02.2009 апрельский выпуск 2009 г. 1.6.12.4, 1.6.13.3, 
 1.6.13.3 02.02.2009 мартовский выпуск 2009 г. 1.6.11.7, 1.6.12.4, 
 1.6.12.4 20.01.2009 февральский выпуск 2009 г. 1.6.11.7,

----------


## K@73

> Уж очень старая у вас бухгалтерия. Вы уверены, что вам надо идти путём обновления базы? У вас там данные вколачивались с 2008 года по сегодняшний день? И при этом ни разу не понадобилось обновление? Сомнительно. В этом случае придется искать старые диски ИТС начиная с 2008г. (а может и старее).
> Может проще поставить свежую БП 2.0 (8.2), перенести туда справочники и ввести остатки?


Дело в том, что в эту организацию я только-только устроилась. Главбуху (приходящий) понадобилось обновить 1С-ку, вызвали программиста из центра 1С, так эта девочка сказала, что обновить базу вообще нет возможности и надо вводить остатки лишь вручную. Главбух настаивает на всех обновлениях и переносе данных автоматически... Вот и интересует, есть ли возможность достать все эти обновления, или так и придется всё делать руками?

----------


## Yumi95

> Да не существует БП 8.2, а есть платформа 1С:8.2 и запускаемые на ней конфигурации, в тч БП 2.0 и БП 1.6. Так вот если зайти в БП 1.6, то и выдается предупреждение о необходимости перехода на БП 2.0


спасибо, ещё вопрос можно?
у меня стоит на 1.6 обновление 1_6_30_7, какое делать следующее?

----------


## lav1960

> спасибо, ещё вопрос можно?
> у меня стоит на 1.6 обновление 1_6_30_7, какое делать следующее?


Очередное и похоже последнее (буквально) - 1.6.31.1. Переходите на 2.0

----------


## byka

есть у когонибудь печатная форма инв-26 для упп? или хотяб подскажите где можно найти.

----------


## Businka

> А где искать с 1.6.3.2 до 1.6.21.6?


В архиве следующие обновления: 
1.6.3.2, 1.6.4.7, 1.6.5.2, 1.6.5.3, 1.6.6.8, 1.6.7.3, 1.6.8.3, 1.6.9.4, 1.6.10.6, 1.6.11.7, 1.6.12.4, 1.6.13.3, 1.6.14.4, 1.6.15.5, 1.6.16.6, 1.6.17.4, 1.6.18.2, 1.6.19.3, 1.6.20.6, 1.6.21.6, 1.6.22.4, 1.6.23.2, 1.6.25.5, 1.6.25.6, 1.6.25.9, 1.6.26.3, 1.6.27.1, 1.6.28.1, 1.6.28.2.
http://letitbit.net/download/45821.4...h_1.6.rar.html
К сожалению небыло времени сортировать, так что объем увеличен из-за того, что в некоторых папках кроме архива с обновлением еще и файлы распакованные из архивов.

Если Вам по каким либо причинам сложно скачать архив целиком, то я могу выложить по одному обновлению, но только немного позже.

----------


## skub

Подскажите, как это исправить?
Язык интерфейса платформы 1С:Предприятие ("uk_UA") не совпадает с языком интерфейса пользователя ("ru")!
Для корректной работы рекомендуется устанавливать одинаковые языки!
Запустить платформу 1С:Предприятие с необходимым языком интерфейса можно при помощи параметра запуска "/L uk" (или "/L ru").

_Добавлено через 15 часов 41 минуту 24 секунды_
Как поменять номер в документе Налоговая накладная?

----------


## MaxV42

Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.22.1)".
Веду две базы, в каждой по одной организации.
Можно ли объединить обе базы в одну?

----------


## Софья11

Доброе время суток всем.:) Установила технолог.платформу 8.2 архитектура х86 для Windows (i386) 8.2.13.219. При запуске требует лицензию...:blush: ...
и что делать... делать то что И? :confused: :( 
всё пропало... гипс снимают, клиент уезжает...
Помогите барышне, кто может.:blush:

----------


## avddev

[quote=Софья11;144842]Доброе время суток всем. Установила технолог.платформу 8.2 архитектура х86 для Windows (i386) 8.2.13.219. При запуске требует лицензию... ...
и что делать... делать то что И?
всё пропало... гипс снимают, клиент уезжает...
Помогите барышне, кто может.[/quot
Гипс то причем ногу сломалиИ?
Все зависит от типа  виндовс если у вас хр то проблем практически никаких качайте емулятор запускаете и вперед если 7 или виста зависит от того какая 64 или 32 битная система ежели 32 то попроще если 64 то нужны некоторые навыки если вы поняли о чем я написал тогда ищите в варезе емули не найдете обращайтесь скину.

----------


## Софья11

Благодарю: avddev. Доброго дня. :) Про гипс - цитата из "Бриллиантовой руки" - сцена отчаяния :D ...
У меня Виндовс хр. Методом научного тыка нашла  EmulServerX64. Содержимое:
- Dumps 
-- v8 50 user.reg
-- v8 server enterprise.reg
- ReadMe_x64.txt
- vusbbus.cat
- vusbbus.inf
- vusbbus.sys
Что с этим делать дальше не знаю. :confused:Запускать - vusbbus.sys трушу. Боюсь испортить все что есть. :( Может, я вообще не то нашла и скачала? счас как наустанавливаю... Помогите интеллектом.
Пожалуста.:blush:

----------


## Vittorio

Добрый день, у нас стоит Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения платформа 8.2, не надо-ли нам будет переходить на Бухгалтерию государственного учреждения?

----------


## avm3110

> У меня Виндовс хр. Методом научного тыка нашла  EmulServerX64.


У Вас хр - 64-х разрядная? 




> Содержимое:
> - Dumps 
> -- v8 50 user.reg
> -- v8 server enterprise.reg
> - ReadMe_x64.txt
> - vusbbus.cat
> - vusbbus.inf
> - vusbbus.sys
> Что с этим делать дальше не знаю. :confused:Запускать - vusbbus.sys трушу. Боюсь испортить все что есть. :( Может, я вообще не то нашла и скачала? счас как наустанавливаю... Помогите интеллектом.
> Пожалуста.:blush:


Сделайте точку восстановления (что бы если что было куда откатывать) и ставьте vusbbus смело :cool: Только проверьте, чтобы в менеджере устройств у Вас появился соответствующий девайс

_Добавлено через 50 секунд_



> Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.22.1)".
> Веду две базы, в каждой по одной организации.
> Можно ли объединить обе базы в одну?


Можно, а в 8.2.14 подобная фича будет вообще работать замечательно :rolleyes:

----------


## dozy

> Ищу руководство пользователя 1С ЗИК бюджетного учреждения 8
> Помогите, пожалуйста...


Вот лучшее, что у меня есть:

руководство пользователя 1С ЗИК бюджетного учреждения 8

ссылка1
ссылка2
ссылка3

----------


## MiraMak

Будьте так добры, подскажите, пожалуйста, как обновить справочник банков для Украины? Бухучет 8.1, 8.2. Заранее благодарна.

----------


## Константин24

А что уже Бухгалтерия Предприятия 3.1 ВышлаИ

----------


## dima4ka_63

> А что уже Бухгалтерия Предприятия 3.1 ВышлаИ


Нет! Такого пока что не существует! А кто эт вам сказал?:)

----------


## Константин24

> Нет! Такого пока что не существует! А кто эт вам сказал?:)


на майском ИТС увидел

----------


## olsy

> на майском ИТС увидел


Не пугайте людей!
Видимо перепутали, увидав-
1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 Версия 1.6.*31*

----------


## dima4ka_63

А для 8.2 это Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" ред. 2.0 Версия 2.0.22.1

----------


## Константин24

Дайте мне свой мэйл и я вам отправлю эту 3.0

----------


## olsy

> Дайте мне свой мэйл и я вам отправлю эту 3.0


Лучше напишите путь, где на майском ИТС лежит БП третьей редакции

----------


## avddev

> Не пугайте людей!
> Видимо перепутали, увидав-
> 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 Версия 1.6.*31*


Да на удивление такая есть "Фирма «1С» представила новую редакцию 3.0 прикладного решения «Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП»"

----------


## KateFlo

Добрый день!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли в 1С Бухгалтерия 2.0 (2.0.22.1) форма "Сведения об основных показателях хозяйственной деятельности", для сдачи в антимонопольные органы? Очень нужен такой отчет!!!

----------


## aleecvbard

Доброго времени суток!
Стоит задача подключить кассовый аппарат через тонкий клиент в УТ 8.2... Никто не пробовал?

----------


## postrel

> Доброе время суток всем.:) Установила технолог.платформу 8.2 архитектура х86 для Windows (i386) 8.2.13.219. При запуске требует лицензию...


вам поможет универсальный патчер для 8.х
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...10&postcount=3

----------


## DeadTime1989

У меня несколько вопросов:
1. Где можно скачать БД для 1С розничного магазина? 
Данная БД просто нужна в качестве примера.
2. Как можно наладить передачу данных между 1С и MS SQL Server 2008?
Тут надо уточнить, мне просто нужно чтобы данные поступающие из 1С попадали на сервер, через который можно было бы наладить связь с другими программами. 
P.S. буду очень благодарен, если ответите на данные вопросы или дадите ссылки "на путь праведный".

----------


## Alexeym1980

имею два ключа 1с. приобретали в 2009 году ВГДБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческих организаций и Зарплата и управление. программами никто не пользовался, спустя год я установил скачанные из интернета конфигурации Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения и Зарплата и управление. можно ли заключить договор на сопровождение уже установленных у меня программ? нужно сделать апгрейд на бюджетные конфигурации

----------


## odnorazovoe

*Инструкция по адресу "0x76be3bbd" обратилась к памяти по адресу "0x76be3bbd". Память не может быть "read".* — Эта ошибка появляется иногда при запуске (после чего перезапускаешь, она выскакивает снова, но уже позже, а на третий раз более не появляется). Или при добавлении базы (но в этом случае становится критична - в конце концов не даёт ничего добавить). Планки памяти не битые, ОС переставлял, лишний софт на момент работы с 1С отключал (антивирус тоже). В чём же соль?

_1C 8.2, Windows XP SP3, KIS 2011._

----------


## S_GRAY

> *Инструкция по адресу "0x76be3bbd" обратилась к памяти по адресу "0x76be3bbd". Память не может быть "read".* — Эта ошибка появляется иногда при запуске (после чего перезапускаешь, она выскакивает снова, но уже позже, а на третий раз более не появляется). Или при добавлении базы (но в этом случае становится критична - в конце концов не даёт ничего добавить). Планки памяти не битые, ОС переставлял, лишний софт на момент работы с 1С отключал (антивирус тоже). В чём же соль?
> 
> _1C 8.2, Windows XP SP3, KIS 2011._


Скорее всего дело все же в модулях памяти. Если есть возможность, то следует попробовать более быстрые модули, если нет, то увеличивать тайминги на имеющихся модулях, используя настройки BIOS (т. е. просто искуственно снизить быстродействие подсистемы памяти).

----------


## odnorazovoe

> Инструкция по адресу "0x76be3bbd" обратилась к памяти по адресу "0x76be3bbd". Память не может быть "read". — Эта ошибка появляется иногда при запуске (после чего перезапускаешь, она выскакивает снова, но уже позже, а на третий раз более не появляется). Или при добавлении базы (но в этом случае становится критична - в конце концов не даёт ничего добавить). Планки памяти не битые, ОС переставлял, лишний софт на момент работы с 1С отключал (антивирус тоже). В чём же соль?


Вот так чудеса. Прогнал ещё раз мемори тест, выдернул-воткнул планки памяти... Ошибка не исчезла, но в одну из попыток база добавилась. Теперь только раз ругнётся, после чего исправно запускается. Ничего другого не трогал / не правил / не удалял. Явно где-то завёлся таракан, но где так и не понял.

----------


## Pek

Добрый день.
8.2.13.219 конфигурация 2.0.23.5
не выгружается инф. база пишет:

Ошибка СУБД:
Файл базы данных поврежден 'D:\Работа\1С\К/1Cv8.1CD'
по причине:
Файл базы данных поврежден 'D:\Работа\1С\К/1Cv8.1CD'

тестирование и исправление не помогает, пишет база испорчена, хотя программа работает
есть решение?

----------


## nick0000

> Добрый день.
> 8.2.13.219 конфигурация 2.0.23.5
> не выгружается инф. база пишет:
> 
> Ошибка СУБД:
> Файл базы данных поврежден 'D:\Работа\1С\К/1Cv8.1CD'
> по причине:
> Файл базы данных поврежден 'D:\Работа\1С\К/1Cv8.1CD'
> 
> ...


А размер файла 1Cv8.1CD сколько? И система какая?

----------


## Pek

1Cv8.1CD - 195 мб
Win ХР

----------


## nick0000

> 1Cv8.1CD - 195 мб
> Win ХР


Может скинете куда нибудь?Хочу поковыряться.Например сюда i-filez.com,упакуйте папку с базой и скиньте,ссылочку мне в личку.
Да и опишите подробно ситуацию,как понять не  выгружается?Куда не выгружается?В общем поподробнее.

----------


## Pek

> Может скинете куда нибудь?Хочу поковыряться.Например сюда i-filez.com,упакуйте папку с базой и скиньте,ссылочку мне в личку.
> Да и опишите подробно ситуацию,как понять не выгружается?Куда не выгружается?В общем поподробнее.


ок, как все сделаю отпишусь...

----------


## avddev

> Добрый день.
> 8.2.13.219 конфигурация 2.0.23.5
> не выгружается инф. база пишет:
> 
> Ошибка СУБД:
> Файл базы данных поврежден 'D:\Работа\1С\К/1Cv8.1CD'
> по причине:
> Файл базы данных поврежден 'D:\Работа\1С\К/1Cv8.1CD'
> 
> ...


Обновить сф ником попробуй 2.0.23.9 должно все исправится.

----------


## avm3110

> Вот так чудеса. Прогнал ещё раз мемори тест, выдернул-воткнул планки памяти... Ошибка не исчезла, но в одну из попыток база добавилась. Теперь только раз ругнётся, после чего исправно запускается. Ничего другого не трогал / не правил / не удалял. Явно где-то завёлся таракан, но где так и не понял.


дЫк даже понятно где тараканы живут - глючная память.. по хорошему - меняй память, но если хочешь секса "за дёшево", то меняй местами планка, чисти контакты (как механически, так и промыванием ламелей) и убирай из активных приложений всё явно лишнее (что бы 1С как ложилась в иную область памяти)

----------


## Константин24

Конфигурация базы данных не соответствует сохраненной, перед обновлением не сохранили копию базы

----------


## MasterM

при попытке обновить 8.2 выдает сообщение: ошибка доступа к файлу ....\temp\v8_b6da..tmp.
 Что делать? подскажите а?
 А еще при обновлении (это уже на другом компе), обновление 2.0.22.1 встало нормально, а вот 2.0.3.29 начало обновляться, вроде все нормально, внизу надпись: реструктуризация РегистрСведений.... и всё. Ждал 1.5 часа, так и не обновился, что это и что делать?

----------


## avddev

> при попытке обновить 8.2 выдает сообщение: ошибка доступа к файлу ....\temp\v8_b6da..tmp.
>  Что делать? подскажите а?
>  А еще при обновлении (это уже на другом компе), обновление 2.0.22.1 встало нормально, а вот 2.0.3.29 начало обновляться, вроде все нормально, внизу надпись: реструктуризация РегистрСведений.... и всё. Ждал 1.5 часа, так и не обновился, что это и что делать?


2.0.23.9 если поточнее попытайтесь еще раз скачать обновление и распаковать его в другую папку потом через конфигурация поддержка выбор файла обновления - указываете на папку куда установили обновление находите там 1cv8 щелкаете  по данному файлу и вперед если ваша конфа не битая то загрузится должно нормально.

----------


## women200055

Привет всем.

Я тут пишу отчет Прайс-Лист)) сделала отбор по Номенклатуре но от не работает. Вот сам запрос. Подскажите что еще надо сделать.

ВЫБРАТЬ
	ЦеныНоменклатурыСрезПосле  дних.Номенклатура,
	ЦеныНоменклатурыСрезПосле  дних.Номенклатура.Цена,
	ЦеныНоменклатурыСрезПосле  дних.Номенклатура.СтавкаНД  С,
	ЦеныНоменклатурыСрезПосле  дних.Номенклатура.ПроцентР  ентабельности,
	ЦеныНоменклатурыСрезПосле  дних.Цена,
	СпрНоменклатура.Наименова  ие,
	СпрНоменклатура.Цена КАК Цена1,
	СпрНоменклатура.ПроцентРе  табельности,
	СпрНоменклатура.СтавкаНДС
ИЗ
	РегистрСведений.ЦеныНомен  латуры.СрезПоследних(
			,
			Номенклатура.ЭтоГруппа
				И Номенклатура В ИЕРАРХИИ (&Номенклатура)) КАК ЦеныНоменклатурыСрезПосле  дних
		ПОЛНОЕ СОЕДИНЕНИЕ Справочник.Номенклатура КАК СпрНоменклатура
		ПО ЦеныНоменклатурыСрезПосле  дних.Номенклатура = СпрНоменклатура.Ссылка
ГДЕ
	ЦеныНоменклатурыСрезПосле  дних.Номенклатура В ИЕРАРХИИ (&Номенклатура)

----------


## frizzy

Здрасьте товарищи программисты!	
Сижу читаю закон "О страховых взносах..." № 212-ФЗ - порядок исчисления и сроки уплаты взносов при выплатах физ.лицам 
И вот какой интересный пункт:
7. Сумма страховых взносов, подлежащая перечислению в соответствующие государственные внебюджетные фонды, определяется в полных рублях. Сумма страховых взносов менее 50 копеек отбрасывается, а сумма 50 копеек и более округляется до полного рубля.

Скажите кто нить как сделать это округление в 1С 8.2 "Бухгалтерия предприятия" и в 7.7 "упрощенка" И задавала уже подобный вопрос, ответа так и не нашли, меня пенсионный фонд уже завалил своими письмами с пеней, откуда они ее берут? говорят вот именно от того, что не правильно округляем, стала уже платить все с копейками, а нет все равно тонны писем с пеней на 0.01 копейку!  Блин это какой то ужас...

----------


## S_GRAY

> Я тут пишу отчет Прайс-Лист)) сделала отбор по Номенклатуре но от не работает. Вот сам запрос. Подскажите что еще надо сделать.


Взять готовую разработку на http://infostart.ru/, там их достаточное количество по этой теме, правда есть платные.

----------


## Enec

Добрый день. Подскажите, пожалуйста, не приходилось ли кому-то переносить данные из 1с 8.2, редакция 2.0 в Элит-строительство 2.2.4.5, есть ли где-нибудь правила конвертации для такого случая, может кто сталкивался.

----------


## габриель

Добрый вечер!Кто нибудь может мне подсказать?Пытаюсь выгрузить из 1С Предприятие 7,7 в 8,2,а у меня не выгружает ошибка-\EXTFORMS\V77EXP.ERT(30836)}: Неудачная попытка создания объекта (Msxml2.DOMDocument.4.0)

----------


## Olegato

Проблема следующего характера: хочу дома для тренировки установить 1С 8.2 БИТ ФИНАНС. Взял на работе эту конфу, поставил, запустил, после открытия какого-либо документа бюджетирования выдает «Система лицензирования БИТ: Функционал решения "БИТ:Казначейство и Бюджетирование" недоступен!». Можно как-нибудь решить эту проблему?

----------


## irina_kanova

Помогите написать условие я не программист могу создавать запросы только конструктором СКД. 
Если поле ПроцентРентабельности=0 в карточке конечного элемента справочника Номенклатура, то необходимо его искать у выше стоящей группе. Используя конструкцию (Выбор когда .......тогда .......
                                когда ........тогда)
мой запрос вот:
ВЫБРАТЬ
	СвободныеОстаткиОстаткиИО  бороты.Номенклатура,
	СвободныеОстаткиОстаткиИО  бороты.Номенклатура.Цена,
	СвободныеОстаткиОстаткиИО  бороты.Номенклатура.Процен  тРентабельности,
	СвободныеОстаткиОстаткиИО  бороты.Номенклатура.Наимен  ование,
	ВНаличииКонечныйОстаток1,
	СвободныеОстаткиОстаткиИО  бороты.Номенклатура.Родите  ль
ИЗ
	РегистрНакопления.Свободн  еОстатки.ОстаткиИОбороты КАК СвободныеОстаткиОстаткиИО  бороты


Очень прошу помогите!

----------


## TuFRaZz

Добрый вечер! Столкнулся с проблемой в установке 1С.. А имено установке конфигурации... Пишет ошибку "Не уникальное имя информационной базы Бухгалтерия предприятия" -- в чем может быть проблемаИ Подскажите пожалуйста!

----------


## irina_kanova

> Добрый вечер! Столкнулся с проблемой в установке 1С.. А имено установке конфигурации... Пишет ошибку "Не уникальное имя информационной базы Бухгалтерия предприятия" -- в чем может быть проблемаИ Подскажите пожалуйста!


А ты устанавливаешь в каталог по умолчанию? Попробуй просто сменить каталог установки

----------


## NickSame

> Проблема следующего характера: хочу дома для тренировки установить 1С 8.2 БИТ ФИНАНС. Взял на работе эту конфу, поставил, запустил, после открытия какого-либо документа бюджетирования выдает «Система лицензирования БИТ: Функционал решения "БИТ:Казначейство и Бюджетирование" недоступен!». Можно как-нибудь решить эту проблему?


Крайне маловероятно. Прога, судя по всему, отраслевая. Нормальных ломалок для такого софта, как правило, нет. Если хочется потренироваться работать с 1С вообще, то надо взять какую-нить типовую, например, бухгалтерию. Если нужна конкретно указанная отраслевая прога, то из дома поможет только терминальный доступ к офисному компу. Других вариантов скорее всего нет.

----------


## ryden

Доброго времени суток!
Может кто-то сталкивался с такой проблемой - при обмене данными с казначейскими системамиб создаем задание на экспорт, делаем заполнить за период - выходит ошибка "Не найдено объектов, соответствующих настройкам обмена". Везде все проверил, в документах все заполнено правильно. Еще интересно, что в демо версии есть уже заполненные задания на экспорт, когда удаляешь документы и пытаешься заполнить - тоже самое. В чем может быть загвоздка? Всю голову сломали уже...

----------


## NickSame

> Добрый вечер!Кто нибудь может мне подсказать?Пытаюсь выгрузить из 1С Предприятие 7,7 в 8,2,а у меня не выгружает ошибка-\EXTFORMS\V77EXP.ERT(30836)}: Неудачная попытка создания объекта (Msxml2.DOMDocument.4.0)


Терзают смутные сомнения, что не установлен msxml, или установлен, но не той версии.

----------


## freelab

Здравствуйте, стоит Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.22.1), очень нужно настроить программу для работы по сети для 3-х пользователей, что бы вся работа велась в одной базе. Помогите пож-та настроить, или может ссылка есть, где уже обсуждалось, всем заранее спасибо.

----------


## lazarsr

Просто поменяй название информационной базы и все.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 36 секунд_
Настроить в принципе не сложно. Но если просто по сети, то восьмерка будет подтормаживать. А предметно могу в личку скинуть или на мыло.

----------


## freelab

lazarsr можешь поподробнее расписать, более пошагово, я ставлю на другие два компа Бухгалтерия предприятия, обновляю их с нуля до редакция 2.0 (2.0.22.1) потом, меняю название информационной базы (где она находится?) и открываю к ней доступ для других компов ?

----------


## lazarsr

Все скинул в личку.

----------


## avddev

Интересный вопрос а зачем менять при настройке сетевой версии  название информационной базы аИИ

----------


## lazarsr

> Интересный вопрос а зачем менять при настройке сетевой версии  название информационной базы аИИ


На двух других компах список баз по идее должен быть пуст. Если только туда не добавляли информационные базы.

----------


## PanUkraine

Добрый день!
 Очень срочно нужна конфигурация 1С-Логистика: Управление перевозками 1.1 - v.1.1.1.3 от AXELOT (8.1) - 1Cv8_Logistica.1.1.1.3.zip, 
 или 1С 8. Рарус. Транспортная логистика и экспедирование?
 Отученная от ключа или с эмулятором или у кого есть ключик.
 ПОМОГИТЕ, пожалуйста!Если можна на ящик ucom_sl@ukr.net или реальную сылку...
 Заранее СПАСИБО.
 могу дать одним файлом 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.1, 8.2 + 22 конфигурации 
 - сылка ex.ua/view/6401159

----------


## Ersain

При закрытии месяца выдает ошибку, подскажите где копнуть. 1С:Предприятие8.2.14.460,  конф. 2.0.3.14, Бухгалтерия для Казахстана.

Ошибка при выполнении обработчика - 'ОбработкаПроведения'
по причине: {Документ.ЗакрытиеМесяца.М  дульОбъекта(731)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Выполнить)
по причине:
{(70, 3)}: Ошибка обработки представления "РегистрБухгалтерии.Налого  вый.Остатки:Использование итогов выключено"
<<?>>РегистрБухгалтерии.Нало  говый.Остатки(

----------


## VMU

Подскажите пожалуйста, в чем может быть причина: перешли на Бухгалтерию 2.0 с 1.6, под 8.1 все работает, а после конвертации под 8.2 конфигуратор открывается нормально, а предприятие не открывается (вываливается сообщение винды, о неустранимой ошибке в файле 1cv8.exe). Релизы платформы разные пробовали (8.2.13.205 и 8.2.13.219)

----------


## avddev

Релизы платформы разные пробовали (8.2.13.205 и 8.2.13.219)[/QUOTE]

сначала попробуйте в платформе 8.1 запустить утилиту chdbfl в папке бин и исправить базу данных а затем конвертируйте

----------


## светофоричек

Подскажите пожалуйста как ввести в 8.2 ЗиУП сотрудника, ранее работавшего и уволенного по собственномуИ? Документом  прием на работу ввожу все данные и из списка сотрудников выбираю этого гаврика, мне пишется ошибка Сотрудник уже работал в организации, для повторного приема на работу необходимо создать нового сотрудника! Захожу в сотрудники и создаю нового сотрудника через помошника, отвечает, что такой уже есть !!!!!!!!!!!!!!   КТО ТУПИТИИ я или эта прграммаИИ   Помогите пожалуйста ПЛИИИИИЗ

----------


## EVAPOST

> Подскажите пожалуйста как ввести в 8.2 ЗиУП сотрудника, ранее работавшего и уволенного по собственномуИ? Документом прием на работу ввожу все данные и из списка сотрудников выбираю этого гаврика, мне пишется ошибка Сотрудник уже работал в организации, для повторного приема на работу необходимо создать нового сотрудника! Захожу в сотрудники и создаю нового сотрудника через помошника, отвечает, что такой уже есть !!!!!!!!!!!!!! КТО ТУПИТИИ я или эта прграммаИИ Помогите пожалуйста ПЛИИИИИЗ


правильно пишет, выбираешь что он уже есть из предложенного, просто табельный номер у него будет уже другой...

----------


## VMU

> сначала попробуйте в платформе 8.1 запустить утилиту chdbfl в папке бин и исправить базу данных а затем конвертируйте


Утилиту запускали, правда, для уже сконвертированной базы - ошибок не нашла. Попробую еще до конвертации проверить, спасибо!

А я думала что-то с платформой, раз винда про нее ошибку выдает...

----------


## avm3110

> При закрытии месяца выдает ошибку, подскажите где копнуть. 1С:Предприятие8.2.14.460,  конф. 2.0.3.14, Бухгалтерия для Казахстана.
> 
> Ошибка при выполнении обработчика - 'ОбработкаПроведения'
> по причине: {Документ.ЗакрытиеМесяца.М  дульОбъекта(731)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Выполнить)
> по причине:
> {(70, 3)}: Ошибка обработки представления "РегистрБухгалтерии.Налого  вый.Остатки:Использование итогов выключено"
> <<?>>РегистрБухгалтерии.Нало  говый.Остатки(


Так в сообщении всё указано - нужно включить использование Итогов в регистрах накопления.  Простой поиск в инете этой фичи - даст искомую обработку (если сам не сможет сваять "за 5 минут") 

Удачи

----------


## EVAPOST

Вопрос по ЗУП (2.5.36.3), платформа (8.2.14.496)
Раньше вводился документ в "Журнале расчета страховых взносов" (Добавить - начисление и заполнить), все вставало в РСВ-1 ПФР отлично, сколько начислено и сколько уплачено, а теперь с обновлением, сумма по начисленным не отображается в РСВ-1, а если старый документ из проведения убрать, а сделать новый во вкладке "Расчеты по страховым взносам" - начисление, то в РСВ-1 сумма начисления отображается отрицательнаяИИ?

----------


## Мурати

Доброго времени суток!!! Подскажите пожалуйста, как правильно перейдти с платформы 8.1 Управление Торговлей номер последнего релиза 10.3.13.2 на платформу 8.2, с переносом всех данных. Спасибо.

----------


## Мурати

Здравствуйте, стоит Управление торговлей на платформорме 8.1(8.1.15.14) с последней обновленной конфигураций до 10.3.13.2. Подскажите пожалуйста как правильно перейдти на платформу 8.2 с последующем сохранением всей базы?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Здравствуйте, стоит Управление торговлей на платформорме 8.1(8.1.15.14) с последней обновленной конфигураций до 10.3.13.2. Подскажите пожалуйста как правильно перейдти на платформу 8.2 с последующем сохранением всей базы?


Ставим 8.2. Запускаем 8.2 и базу указываем из 8.1. 1С предложит сконвертировать базу в 8.2. Соглашаемся. Ждем. Наслаждаемся.

P.S.  Сначала обязательно BackUp!!!

P.P.S. После конвертации база уже на 8.1 не откроется!

----------


## zahdum

подскажите у меня платформа 8.2.12.х, хотелось бы ее обновить до 8.2.13.х, а как ?

----------


## Nekii

Добрый день. Впервые понадобилось установить 1С. Скачал Рабочая платформа 8.2.13.219 для windows7-32-64, ХР, установил. Скачал Кряк для версии 8.2.13.219. Всё поставил, заработала платформа, вроде. Потом скачал Управление торговлей. Дистрибутив Версия 11.0.4.5 и установил. К конфигурации этой никаких кряков не ставил. Потом запускаю программу, выбираю добавить новую БД, из шаблонов выбираю Управление торговлей. Тыкаю далеее... И у меня вылетает ошибка создания базы данный. =((( Подскажите пожалуйста, что я не так делаю. Может железо и руки виноваты? Или вообще нужно как то по другому всё это дело запускать?

----------


## avddev

Скорее всего вы попробуйте управление торговлей распаковать в папку которую специально для это создали или на другой жесткий диск она автоматически вам создаст папку 1с и при создании ин базы используйте галочку внизу создание новой информационной базы в пустую созданную папку. Создаете заходите в конфигуратор открыть конфигурацию и в конфигурации загрузить конфигурацию из файла - указываете путь куда распаковали УТ выбираете там файл cf загружаете  и все.

----------


## Nekii

Конфигуратор запускается не всегда. Вылезают постоянно ошибки. То стандартная ошибка винды с просьбой отправить отчёт, то ошибка 1С, которая записывается. Ток как этот файлик просмотреть хз. Переустанавливал программу. Установил прогу и патч, создаю пустую базу. Выделяю, запускаю конфигуратор - ошибка, запустился. Поработал минуту, опять ошибка и т.д. Постоянно ошибки. То ли сборка кривая, то ли патч какой-то неправильный, или же комп мой. На руки я вроде уже не грешу)))) 
З.Ы. Может кто-нибудь может помочь? Ещё попробую на другом компе поставить, посмотрю что будет...

----------


## aj24

> Конфигуратор запускается не всегда. Вылезают постоянно ошибки. То стандартная ошибка винды с просьбой отправить отчёт, то ошибка 1С, которая записывается. Ток как этот файлик просмотреть хз. Переустанавливал программу. Установил прогу и патч, создаю пустую базу. Выделяю, запускаю конфигуратор - ошибка, запустился. Поработал минуту, опять ошибка и т.д. Постоянно ошибки. То ли сборка кривая, то ли патч какой-то неправильный, или же комп мой. На руки я вроде уже не грешу)))) 
> З.Ы. Может кто-нибудь может помочь? Ещё попробую на другом компе поставить, посмотрю что будет...


У меня похожим образом 1с реагировала на Касперского, причем выключение каспера не помогало. 1с начинала стабильно работать только после удаления антивируса. А где-то с полгода назад у каспера вышел новый релиз, с которым проблем не стало. Может и у Вас что-то в этом роде?

----------


## Ersain

> Так в сообщении всё указано - нужно включить использование Итогов в регистрах накопления.  Простой поиск в инете этой фичи - даст искомую обработку (если сам не сможет сваять "за 5 минут") 
> 
> Удачи


Большой рахмат, за идею! Создал сам обработку. Получилось.

----------


## Alyp

Рабочая платформа 8.2.13.219 для windows7-32-64, ХР  там в архиве есть патч. Он не кривой работает безотказно.  Попробуйте сохранить СF-файл желательно на рабочем компе.  Создайте чистую конфу и установите в него. Если все заработает значит система и платформа ни причем...

----------


## Nekii

> У меня похожим образом 1с реагировала на Касперского, причем выключение каспера не помогало. 1с начинала стабильно работать только после удаления антивируса. А где-то с полгода назад у каспера вышел новый релиз, с которым проблем не стало. Может и у Вас что-то в этом роде?


Вот у меня тоже касперский стоит. Каспер последний и 1С тоже последняя. У вас то сейчас касперский и 1С совместно работают?

З.Ы. 
И ещё проверил дома. Проверил релиз Portable и Обычный. Так запустилась 1Ска нормально, поработала. Создал чистую базу, разархивировал скачанную конфиграцию управление торговлей Версия 11.0.4.5. Запустил на чистой базе конфигуратор. Он установился, база пропатчилась. Вырубаю конфигуратор, запускаю свою базу... и мне снова пишет ошибки в дамп. =( Я даже увидел новый интерфейс. Может нужно обновить конфигурацию? Или это не из-за этого?(

З.З.Ы. На рабочем эта платформа с этим патчем не заработала никак. Может патч действительно для х64, т.к. дома стоит и всё работает. Вот даже создал чистую конфигурацию, всё запустилось.

А можно как-нибудь посмотреть какая платформа нужна для конфигурации? Можно ли как-нибудь просмотреть ошибки которые 1С записывает?

----------


## aj24

> У вас то сейчас касперский и 1С совместно работают?


Да, сейчас совместно работают: 1С:Предприятие 8.1 (8.1.15.14), 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.13.219) и каспер 11.0.2.556. Все вместе работает без проблем. Попробуйте у себя удалить Каспера, не выгрузить, а именно удалить.




> Запустил на чистой базе конфигуратор. Он установился, база пропатчилась.


А можно поинтересоваться (в целях повышения самообразованности), что за патч вы ставите? И именно на базу.
И по моему данная ошибка не должна зависеть от версии конфигурации ИБ.




> А можно как-нибудь посмотреть какая платформа нужна для конфигурации?


Обычно в комплекте поставки лежит текстовый файл readme.txt и в нем есть аналогичные строки:
"Внимание!
Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена
для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.13"

----------


## Chenn

Привет. После обновления HRM на 2.5.36.3 стала вылетать ошибка в закладке "Бухучет", пункт "отражение зарплаты в регл. учете", новый документ. В документе при нажатии кнопки "заполнить" программа вылетает с ошибкой "Тип не определен" '26507f29-d1d1-4c85-98f4-616dfdf3739c', платформа 8.2.14.460. Хз чво делать. Создал демо конфу, HRM 2.5.36.3 запустился на предыдущей платформе - 8.2.13.219, там нет ошибки в этом действии. Вопрос - как вернуть базу к формату старой платформы, т.к. база уже сконвертирована под новую платформу или пофиксить ошибку.

----------


## aj24

> ... база уже сконвертирована под новую платформу ...


Перед конвертацией копия базы делалась? Если "да", то откатиться. Если "нет", то попробовать запустить ее под старой платформой 13.219. Либо ждать когда выйдет новая рабочая, а не технологическая платформа. Можно еще попробовать выгрузить ИБ в файл, потом загрузить из под старой платформы. Еще вариант - выгрузка не через конфигуратор, а через спец. обработки. Обмен через конвертацию данных можно попробовать.

----------


## maximus163rus

Скачал 8.2  496-ю. установил базу "бух предприятия" файл AccountingBase_8.2_2.0.24.10.rar
Показал путь D:\1s_base\2011
Создаю новую базу, а в шаблонах у меня ее нет. Уже чека не делал. Чую все просто, я рядом...
помагите, я пока юзер в восьмерке.

----------


## avddev

[QUOTE=maximus163rus;159730]Скачал 8.2  496-ю. установил базу "бух предприятия" файл AccountingBase_8.2_2.0.24.10.rar
Показал путь D:\1s_base\2011
Ну насчет платформы не советовал бы использовать тестовую версию 8.2.14 лучше до конца года 8.2.13. Создаете папку где будет располагаться ваша база указываете к ней путь и открываете конфигуратор. Потом в конфигураторе выбираете конфигурация загрузить конфигурацию из файла и показываете путь куда вы распаковали вашу бухгалтерию находите там cf файл и все загрузиться. Или в окошке запуска программы перейти к настройкам и добавить шаблон также выбираю путь куда распаковали бухгалтерию тогда у вас выйдет создание новой базы через запуск.

----------


## Tyorlik

Доброе все время суток!
Ребята, я уже не знаю что делать. Установили  "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 (10.3.13.2), начал я создавать базу. Столкнулся с тем что не могу сделать заказ покупателя, точнее при вводе номенклатуры не ставится цена. Торговлю с точек АТТ получается, а вот сделать продажу с главного склада никак, цена не проставляется. Не могу понять в чем причини, может я что-то упустил на начальных стадиях или в каких либо настройках...
Помогите пожалуйста, а то совсем беда уже неделю на это истратил(((((

----------


## AJIeksey

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста! У меня проблема с выгрузкой данных из ЗУП в Бухгалтерскую программу за май (апрель прошел нормально). ЗУП базовая 8.1.15.14 ред. 2.5 релиз 2.5.34.2, бухгалтерия предприятия 8.2.12.96 ред. 2.0 релиз 2.0.23.9. Захожу в ЗУП в сервис - обмен данными в бух. программу-выбираю май-выбираю место сохранение файла-пишет что все успешно. Захожу в БУХ - обмен данных с 1С ЗУП 8" - загрузить данные из конф. ЗУП - выбираю тот файл, пишет что все прошло успешно загружено. Но в пункте "отражение зарплаты в регламентированном учете" мая нет!!! В чем может быть проблема? Отзовитесь люди добрые

----------


## AJIeksey

Перевел ЗУП на 1с 8.2 и обновил до 2.5.34.2 ошибка все равно осталась, неужели придется обновить конфигурацию? Подскажите, пожалуйста, что мне делать в этой ситуации!!!

----------


## AJIeksey

> Перевел ЗУП на 1с 8.2 и обновил до 2.5.34.2 ошибка все равно осталась, неужели придется обновить конфигурацию? Подскажите, пожалуйста, что мне делать в этой ситуации!!!


то есть не конфигурацию, а платформу до 8.2.13.219. Потом еще и конфигурацию на 2.0.24.10ИИ

----------


## svetasha

Подскажите, если не трудно. есть лицензионная 1с бюджет со со всеми причиндалами. Как ее установить? надо край до завтра.

----------


## aj24

> Подскажите, если не трудно. есть лицензионная 1с бюджет со со всеми причиндалами. Как ее установить? надо край до завтра.


Давно не ставил, но, примерно, по памяти:
Ставишь с диска платформу. Затем устанавливаешь конфигурацию - она поместится в папку шаблонов. Устанавливаешь драйвер ключа защиты. Раньше на диске шел старый драйвер HASP, поэтому я сразу ставил новый, скачанный с алладиновского сайта - HASP HL Driver. Ставишь ключ в ЮСБ порт - комп подключает устройство. Для верности перезагружаешь комп. запускаешь 1с. Жмешь "добавить" -> "создание новой" -> "из шаблона" -> выбираешь шаблон -> указываешь название, затем путь к каталогу ИБ. И, вроде, все. Можно запускать. 
Кстати, это описано для 8-х версий со стандартными настройками. Если настройки не стандартны (сменили папку установки программы или шаблонов), то надо либо немного перенастроить, либо действовать другим алгоритмом.
Для версии 7.7 немного подругому. После установки конфигурации она сразу появляется в списке баз.

----------


## domikdi

Подскажите пожалуйста: Как можно обновить конфигурацию "Комплексная автоматизация" версия 1.0.2.1 до 1.1.10.1. И если можно детальный совет по переходу от версии 1.0 к 1.1. Заранее благодарен отозвавшимся.

----------


## Michaelrus

Пользовались некоторое время услугами сторонней организации по ведению бухгалтерии. Недавно решили вести бухгалтерию сами и столкнулись с неожиданной проблемой. Оказывается изначально бухгалтерия велась в версии 1С Бухгалтерия 8.2 Проф. Которая и стоит дороже и обновления платные.
Купили 1С Бухгалтерия 8.2 Базовая. Однако информационная база, выгруженная из 1С Проф и загруженная в 1С Базовая ругается на отсутствие ключа.
Передусмотрена ли фирмой 1С официальная возможность перевода информационной базы из версии 1С проф в базовую версию. И если нет, то может есть какой либо неофициальный путь?
На форуме данная тема уже поднималась, но чёткого ответа с пошаговыми инструкциями я так и не увидел. Заранее благодарен за помощь.

----------


## Василиск357

Пытаюсь установить 1с 8.2 для 64разрядных систем. ОС 7 алтимэйт 64. Запускаю сетап от имени администратора. В процесе установки вылазит ошибка: "Error 1920. Service 1C: Enterprise 8.2 Server Agent (X86-64) (1C: Enterprise 8.2 Server Agent (X86-64)) failed to start. Verify that you have sufficient privileges to start system services."
С этим что-то можно сделать?

----------


## avddev

> Пытаюсь установить 1с 8.2 для 64разрядных систем. ОС 7 алтимэйт 64. Запускаю сетап от имени администратора. В процесе установки вылазит ошибка: "Error 1920. Service 1C: Enterprise 8.2 Server Agent (X86-64) (1C: Enterprise 8.2 Server Agent (X86-64)) failed to start. Verify that you have sufficient privileges to start system services."
> С этим что-то можно сделать?


 А зачем для 64 раз систем аИ? обычную попробуйте у вас  же не сервер. 86 качайте и устанавливайте.

----------


## trex

Помогите розница 1с 2.0, только установил, добавил пользователя со всеми правами, делаю документ поступление товаров, колонка цена не активна, тоесть не могу вбить цену?(

----------


## Цыпик

Помогите, пожалуйста. 
Попросили сделать отчеты в ФСС и ПФР, принесла домой Камин с чужой :eek: работы по двум фирмам, причем почему-то разных версий Н3.0.44.4 и Н3.0.43.3, хотя все стоит на одном компьютере и обновлял один и тот же человек:(. 
Но в обоих случаях при запуске пишет:"{ОбщийМодуль.МодульВ  ыполненияОбновления}: Слишком много фактических параметров (Вопрос)
{ОбщийМодуль.МодульВыполне  нияОбновления}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (Вопрос)"
Можно ли что-то с этим сделать? 
У меня поставлена 1Сv8.2_1.6.19.3, м.б. какая-то несовместимость версий?

----------


## avddev

> Помогите розница 1с 2.0, только установил, добавил пользователя со всеми правами, делаю документ поступление товаров, колонка цена не активна, тоесть не могу вбить цену?(


Попробуйте уствновку цен номенклатуры заполнить в документах в закладке цены выбрать тип цен для которого установку цен номенклатуры сделали и галочку заполнить

----------

trex (09.07.2011)

----------


## trex

спасибо, но поставил управление торговлей 11 и столкнулся с таким: забил номенклатуру (товар платья),поставил свой код и артикул производителя, затем делаю поступление товара, их 73 позиции, соотвественно в номенклатуре у меня названия одинаковые "платье", а артикулы и коды разные,в документе прихода товара, пишет только платье ни кода ни артикула нет, приходиться постоянно щелкать на платье и смотреть какую позицию я забил, а какую еще нет, это жесть просто. Может есть какие доп.настройки?

----------


## avddev

> спасибо, но поставил управление торговлей 11 и столкнулся с таким: забил номенклатуру (товар платья),поставил свой код и артикул производителя, затем делаю поступление товара, их 73 позиции, соотвественно в номенклатуре у меня названия одинаковые "платье", а артикулы и коды разные,в документе прихода товара, пишет только платье ни кода ни артикула нет, приходиться постоянно щелкать на платье и смотреть какую позицию я забил, а какую еще нет, это жесть просто. Может есть какие доп.настройки?


Попробуйте в поступлении товаров закладка выполнить приход с помощью ее сделать но артикул тоже не отображается но просмотр получше и цену можно руками вбить.

----------

trex (11.07.2011)

----------


## XAMEJIEOH

помогите ПЛИЗ! при обновлении Бухгалтерии 2.0.21.1 на 2.0.22.1, при 79% программа закрывается с ошибкой и так каждый раз! скачал несколько разных обновлений. Платформа 8.2.13. Windows 7 64 bit
 Вообще любая операция выполняется с вылетом программы при 79%.... Выгрузка БД или Сохранение конф.

----------


## trex

> Попробуйте в поступлении товаров закладка выполнить приход с помощью ее сделать но артикул тоже не отображается но просмотр получше и цену можно руками вбить.


плин слепой я, не могу найти данную закладку, все равно спасибо, я понял, что как я хочу не получиться)

----------


## aj24

> помогите ПЛИЗ! при обновлении Бухгалтерии 2.0.21.1 на 2.0.22.1, при 79% программа закрывается с ошибкой и так каждый раз! скачал несколько разных обновлений. Платформа 8.2.13. Windows 7 64 bit
>  Вообще любая операция выполняется с вылетом программы при 79%.... Выгрузка БД или Сохранение конф.


Попробуй "полечить" базу утилиткой chdbfl.exe. Она находится в папке с платформой.

----------


## trex

Подскажите, управление торговлей 11, столкнулся со следующим, хочу распечать ценник, прога выдает только один вариант, 1 ценник на одном листе, как разместить их по всему листу? и еще не дает заполнить гтд и страну производителя? пишет для данной номенклатуры гтд не предусмотрено.

----------


## mahmud

подскажите пожалуйста, на что из 8-ки переходить с комплексной 7-ки, чтоб нормально выгрузилось все.

----------


## Pavlin88888

Подскажите пожалуйста, в 1с 8.2 Комплексная автоматихация пропали коды вычетов НДФЛ за 2011(причем за предыдущие года остались) , если вписать в ручную то не учитываються при расчете . В чем может быть косяк и как исправить ?  Глав бух сказала что ето случилось послее очередного обнавленяи (откатиться обрано возможности нет )

----------


## vel666

*Здравствуйте!!!* 
У меня небольшая оптовая фирма: (продукты питания) несколько поставщиков и много реализаторов (магазинов), офис, склады.
Будьте добры, посоветуйте конфигурацию 1С отвечающую моим требованиям:
_1) учет продукции на складе + поставщики/реализаторы - (слышал что есть конфигурауия "Оптовая торговля+Склад")
2) Нужно автоматизировать анализ долгов - как реализаторских, так и наших.
3) Нужно обеспечить работу "в поле", менеджеры в он-лайне скидывают информацию с мест в офис. (тоже слышал, что есть дополнение к 1С для работы на КПК и связи с программой в офисе через инет)
_

----------


## Grek___

Здравствуйте!
Пользователь "забыл" пароль.
Кто знает как можно его сбросить или обойти?

----------


## aj24

> Здравствуйте!
> Пользователь "забыл" пароль.
> Кто знает как можно его сбросить или обойти?


Зайти другим пользователем с админскими правами и поменять пароль у того, который "забыл". А почему "забыл" в кавычках?
Если же нет другого пользователя, то в поисковике набрать "снять пароль 1с"... На первой же странице решение проблемы.

----------


## Grek___

> Зайти другим пользователем с админскими правами и поменять пароль у того, который "забыл". А почему "забыл" в кавычках?
> Если же нет другого пользователя, то в поисковике набрать "снять пароль 1с"... На первой же странице решение проблемы.


"Забыл" в кавычках потому, что человек ушел и пароль не говорит. Если бы был пользователь с админскими правами был, вопросов бы не возникло.
Спасибо за ответ.

----------


## avddev

> *Здравствуйте!!!* 
> У меня небольшая оптовая фирма: (продукты питания) несколько поставщиков и много реализаторов (магазинов), офис, склады.
> Будьте добры, посоветуйте конфигурацию 1С отвечающую моим требованиям:
> _1) учет продукции на складе + поставщики/реализаторы - (слышал что есть конфигурауия "Оптовая торговля+Склад")
> 2) Нужно автоматизировать анализ долгов - как реализаторских, так и наших.
> 3) Нужно обеспечить работу "в поле", менеджеры в он-лайне скидывают информацию с мест в офис. (тоже слышал, что есть дополнение к 1С для работы на КПК и связи с программой в офисе через инет)
> _


 Ну торговля склад вам нужна будет если вы будете использовать различные типы цен (разную торговую наценку) а если попроще то лучше типовую бухгалтерию для работы в поле нужен терминал и доступ к удаленному рабочему столу ч/з интернет обращайтесь к специалистам вам все настроят без проблем.

----------


## sash1g

доброго времени суток.
я новичек по этому у меня возник ряд опросов, если вас не затруднит ответьте пожалуйста.
у меня на данный момент имеется 1с 8.2 на платформе 8.2.13.219 и конфигурация  Бухгалтерия для Украины 1.1.25.2
вопрос первый:
как долго можно не менять платформу? я вижу что выходит их множественное кол-во, с какой периодичностью их нужно менять?
вопрос второй:
подскажите какое последнее обновление конфигурации имеется для Бухгалтерии для Украины и как поставить его правильно без потери данных которые вбиты в программе?
последний вопрос:
при выгрузке бд у меня возникает такая ошибкаБезымянный.jpg
как быть?

----------


## freelab

Здравствуйте! помогите пож-та, как в 8.2, Бухгалтерия предприятия - сформировать книгу покупок и книгу продаж, а потом на их основании создать отчет по НДС. Очень нужно!

----------


## avddev

> Здравствуйте! помогите пож-та, как в 8.2, Бухгалтерия предприятия - сформировать книгу покупок и книгу продаж, а потом на их основании создать отчет по НДС. Очень нужно!


Ну эт просто в меню (самом верхнем) покупка - ведение книги покупок -формирование записей книги покупок по месячно формируем на последнюю дату месяца кнопкой заполнить (если конечно нет у вас счетов на аванс выданный), но первичка должна быть (поступление тов и услуг) в последней закладке со счетами фактурами. Сформировав записи проверяем через отчеты анализ счета 19 не осталось ли там сальдо (если осталось то косяк с первичкой надо искать) Далее то же самое производим с продажами (продажи -вед книги- формирование записей книги продаж и аналогично) Здесть тоже проверяем но по другому делаем анализ сч 90.3 за квартал и смотрим сальдо и в продажах в ведении книги есть отчет книга продаж открываем и формируем за этот же период если сальдо сходиться все ок если нет смотрим первичку где то счет фактуру не ввели или не провели. Все это без авансов полученных т е если вам не было сделано предоплаты ну вот по нигам примитивно так а декларацию после всего этого в регламентированной отчетности выбрать период декларация по НДС и заполнить обороты по книге покупок и продаж должны соответсвовать декларации. Ну а подробно если эт вам на курсы бухгалтеров

----------

freelab (17.07.2011)

----------


## MasterM

Научите меня кто-нить обновлять доработанные базы?

----------


## WhiteGhost85

Добрый день подскажите при проводке у меня возникает данная проблема как ее решитьИИ

----------


## aj24

> Добрый день подскажите при проводке у меня возникает данная проблема как ее решитьИИ


А рекомендацию в описании ошибки пробовали выполнить?

----------


## MasterM

Пытался настроить обновление через интернет, выдал такую вот ошибку: 
файл не обнаружен '/ipp/itsrepv/v8update/cjnfigs/stateaccounting/10/82/updinfo.txt'.
Что делать, как это исправить?

----------


## WhiteGhost85

> А рекомендацию в описании ошибки пробовали выполнить?


С удовоьствем да вот не знаю как это сделать!!!

----------


## avddev

> С удовоьствем да вот не знаю как это сделать!!!


Заходите в отчеты - анализ счета 91 сформировать за указанный период щелкаете по дебетовым оборотам выхит журнал - щелкаете по каждой операции открываете первичный документ (списание с расчетного счета) он должен в действиях иметь форму прочее списание в проводках выбран 91 внизу должно стоять субконто аналитика у вас там пусто. Жмете для выбора статьи прочих затрат если у вас она есть (услуги банка) то выбираете если нету то добавляете новую и выбираете рядом с ней статью услуги банка и галочку поставить надо для налогового учета. И так проделать со всеми документами списания с расчетного счета. И пробуете закрыть месяц еще раз. Причина ошибки отсутствие статьи затрат в документах списания с расчетного счета т.е. счет 91 поставлен а какая статья затрат не задана поэтому прогр. не может закрыть месяц и распределить данные затраты.

----------


## ulia344064

Здраствуйте! В этом совсем не разбираюсь попросила мама помощь нужно скачать и установить на домашний комп упрощенная система налогообложения редакция 1.3 (7.70.148 ) помогите пожалуйста

----------


## avddev

> Здраствуйте! В этом совсем не разбираюсь попросила мама помощь нужно скачать и установить на домашний комп упрощенная система налогообложения редакция 1.3 (7.70.148 ) помогите пожалуйста


Вам не на эту ветку воощето здесь 8.2 а вам 7.7  Скачиваете платформу в разделе 7.7 затем конфигурацию которая вам нужна. Платформу скачивайте пропатченную т е доп там ничего делать не надо запустить установку и все. Конфигурацию скачивать надо полный релиз а не обновление (там написано) После установки платформы запустите установку конфигурации По умолдчанию она вам в програм файл 1с77 плюхнется. И все запускаете значек на раб столе выбираете демо версию или пустую и вперед.

----------


## WhiteGhost85

> Заходите в отчеты - анализ счета 91 сформировать за указанный период щелкаете по дебетовым оборотам выхит журнал - щелкаете по каждой операции открываете первичный документ (списание с расчетного счета) он должен в действиях иметь форму прочее списание в проводках выбран 91 внизу должно стоять субконто аналитика у вас там пусто. Жмете для выбора статьи прочих затрат если у вас она есть (услуги банка) то выбираете если нету то добавляете новую и выбираете рядом с ней статью услуги банка и галочку поставить надо для налогового учета. И так проделать со всеми документами списания с расчетного счета. И пробуете закрыть месяц еще раз. Причина ошибки отсутствие статьи затрат в документах списания с расчетного счета т.е. счет 91 поставлен а какая статья затрат не задана поэтому прогр. не может закрыть месяц и распределить данные затраты.


вот у меня такая картинка, где что выбирать или добавлять?!

----------


## avddev

[QUOTE=WhiteGhost85;163937]вот у меня такая картинка, где что выбирать или добавлять?! 

В документе списание с расчетного счета - жмем операция выбираем прочее списание договор пропадает контрагента выбираете банк а далее я писал уже выбираем или добавляем статью затрат которая появится

----------

WhiteGhost85 (19.07.2011)

----------


## WhiteGhost85

БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Подскажи еще, на какой счет ставить списание с расчетного счета денег, которые идут себе в карман, т.е. учредитель снимает их для своих личных нужд!!

Еще такой момент пытаюсь сформировать записи книги продаж, нажимаешь заполнить, он в ответ - не обнаружены записи к отражению в книге продаж?! хотя проводки есть!

----------


## andreey

Добрый день, установил конфу БСО, список рег.отчетов пуст!,в самой конфигурации отчеты есть. подскажите что делатьИ

----------


## freelab

Здравствуйте подскажите пож-та, как вставить сканированную картинку с печатью и подписями в 8.2 бухгалтерию, что бы при формировании и сохранении счёта в эксель, счёт был с печатью и подписями.

---------- Post added at 12:59 ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 ----------

А вот еще сразу вопрос, как сделать так, чтобы при продаже товара через подбор, когда выскакивает окошко с выбором количества и цены без НДС, сделать так, чтобы не высчитывать цену без НДС, так как нам известны цены с НДС, писать цену с НДС и чтоб она автоматически вычитала НДС и в документе уже было значение с вычетом НДС.?!

----------


## kryssperer

Здравствуйте только начинаю вникать в 1с, совсем дурацкий вопрос - где взять конфигурацию" бухгалтерия по УСН" для 1с 8.2? На диске с ИТС искал, там при просмотре показывают на папку "accounting base", но это же не одно и тоже, как я понимаю! Как правильно искать эту конфигурацию?

----------


## avddev

> Здравствуйте только начинаю вникать в 1с, совсем дурацкий вопрос - где взять конфигурацию" бухгалтерия по УСН" для 1с 8.2? На диске с ИТС искал, там при просмотре показывают на папку "accounting base", но это же не одно и тоже, как я понимаю! Как правильно искать эту конфигурацию?


Да вот нет такой. Есть бухгалтерия базовая и профф - отличие базовой можно работать только одному пользователю и по одной организации т е если вас это устраивает то устанавливаете accjunting base.  Просто в настройках учета и учетной политики выбирается система налогообложения УСН и все. Учет ведется одинаково просто при настройках УСН движения по регистрам фиксируются в книге доходов и расходов по УСН.

---------- Post added at 00:23 ---------- Previous post was at 00:16 ----------




> БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Подскажи еще, на какой счет ставить списание с расчетного счета денег, которые идут себе в карман, т.е. учредитель снимает их для своих личных нужд!!
> 
> Еще такой момент пытаюсь сформировать записи книги продаж, нажимаешь заполнить, он в ответ - не обнаружены записи к отражению в книге продаж?! хотя проводки есть!


 Ну если в карман это интересно особенно при общей системе но проводки по съему денег формируются кассовыми документами приходный кассовый ордер - также операция - получение наличных в банке далее надо закрыть кассу т е сделать расходный кассовый ордер (но тут вот на какой счет это надо смотреть от вашей специфики и точно сказать куда так вот сразу нельзя подотчет ставьте на 71) Записи в книге продаж не формируются исходя из проводок они формируются исходя из счетов фактур выданных т е у вас есть документ реализации который делает проводку 90.3/68.2 а счет фактуры или нет или она не проведена. Просмотрите все документы реализации и как счета фактуры там проведены.

----------

kryssperer (21.07.2011)

----------


## Yulkin

Организация занимается перевозками, арендует автомобиль у физ.лица (не сотрудника) без экипажа. Завожу Ф.л. с договором гражданско-правового характера, в плановых начислениях ввожу проводки Дт26Кт.76.09, НДФЛ ставлю код 2400. Далее ввожу документ начисление з-п, само начисление аренды проводит правильно(т.е.Дт26Кт.76.09), а вот ндфл ну никак не хочет Дт76.09Кт.68.01, ставит  Дт70Кт.68.01 (а физик ну никак не является сотрудником).что неправильно делаю?и как сделать чтоб 1с проводила Дт76.09Кт.68.01 автоматически, а то если меняю проводку вручную,выдает сообщение о том что проводка неактуальна....

----------


## kryssperer

Спасибо большое, пойду разбираться!

----------


## SamaraDim

Утро доброе всем, столкнулся вчера с такой проблемой:
- комп Win XP sp2
- устанавливаю лицензию бух проф 8.2 автоматом(рекомендуемым способом)
- на компе уже стоит 8.1 лицензия
- делаю новую базу в 8.2 (типовую конфигурацию), запускаю конфигуратор, затем запускаю предприятие, выходит окно загрузки базы (из 7.7, ввод начальных данных, и загрузка из 8-ки), жму загрузить из 8-ки выдает ошибку и предлагает отправить отчет, пробовал переустановить полностью, после повторной  установки перестал создавать базы, даже чистые.
И еще вопрос такой можно ли перейти с 8.1 конф БухПред 2.0.21.1 на 8.2? просто при попытке переноса не видит базы 8.1?
Помогите пожалуйста. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## aj24

> Здравствуйте подскажите пож-та, как вставить сканированную картинку с печатью и подписями в 8.2 бухгалтерию, что бы при формировании и сохранении счёта в эксель, счёт был с печатью и подписями.


Попробуйте через внешние печатные формы. Ищете (если нету) внешнюю печатную форму для счета. Подключаете ее (привязываете к счету). А затем в конфигураторе в макет добавляете нужные сканы. Можно и сразу в печатную форму конфигурации ИБ внести изменения, но это обычно ведет к нежелательным последствиям.



> А вот еще сразу вопрос, как сделать так, чтобы при продаже товара через подбор, когда выскакивает окошко с выбором количества и цены без НДС, сделать так, чтобы не высчитывать цену без НДС, так как нам известны цены с НДС, писать цену с НДС и чтоб она автоматически вычитала НДС и в документе уже было значение с вычетом НДС.?!


А если попробовать в документе указать, что цены с "НДС внутри" или наоборот "сверху". В общем поиграть с разными вариантами ставки НДС. Если не поможет, тогда опять же дорога в конфигуратор... и рулить кодом.

---------- Post added at 13:07 ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 ----------




> И еще вопрос такой можно ли перейти с 8.1 конф БухПред 2.0.21.1 на 8.2? просто при попытке переноса не видит базы 8.1?
> Помогите пожалуйста. Заранее благодарен.


"При попытке переноса" это как?
У Вас есть две платформы: 8.2 и 8.1. Есть базы работающие под 8.1. После установки 8.2 если в списке нет баз8.1 добавляете их в список. Затем запускаете добавленные базы конфигуратором. Он предложит конвертировать. Соглашаетесь. И, вроде, все. Не забываем предварительно делать архивную копию.




> И- устанавливаю лицензию бух проф 8.2 автоматом(рекомендуемым способом)


А какая версия платформы? Была раньше проблемма в совместимости с Касперским (решалась удалением или обновлением версии каспера). Если проблемма только в момент переноса данных из старой ИБ (7.7), тогда можно попробовать произвести перенос на другом компе с рабочей 1с8.2, а затем вернуть базы на родной ПК.

----------

SamaraDim (21.07.2011)

----------


## SamaraDim

> "При попытке переноса" это как?
> У Вас есть две платформы: 8.2 и 8.1. Есть базы работающие под 8.1. После установки 8.2 если в списке нет баз8.1 добавляете их в список. Затем запускаете добавленные базы конфигуратором. Он предложит конвертировать. Соглашаетесь. И, вроде, все. Не забываем предварительно делать архивную копию.


Огромное спасибо :)
Все получилось :)

----------


## WhiteGhost85

[/COLOR] Ну если в карман это интересно особенно при общей системе но проводки по съему денег формируются кассовыми документами приходный кассовый ордер - также операция - получение наличных в банке далее надо закрыть кассу т е сделать расходный кассовый ордер (но тут вот на какой счет это надо смотреть от вашей специфики и точно сказать куда так вот сразу нельзя подотчет ставьте на 71) Записи в книге продаж не формируются исходя из проводок они формируются исходя из счетов фактур выданных т е у вас есть документ реализации который делает проводку 90.3/68.2 а счет фактуры или нет или она не проведена. Просмотрите все документы реализации и как счета фактуры там проведены.[/QUOTE]

Смотрите ситуация такая, у меня УСН, кассы нет, деньги были просто переведены на свой личный расчетный счет. 
Просмотрел все документы счет фактуры проведены, смотришь Журнал проводок да там есть проводка по счету 90.3/68.2, 

а в журнал один фиг 
Документ не заполнен:
 - не обнаружены записи к отражению в книге продаж

----------


## WhiteGhost85

Смотрите ситуация такая, у меня УСН, кассы нет, деньги были просто переведены на свой личный расчетный счет. 
Просмотрел все документы счет фактуры проведены, смотришь Журнал проводок да там есть проводка по счету 90.3/68.2

----------


## aj24

> Смотрите ситуация такая, у меня УСН, кассы нет, деньги были просто переведены на свой личный расчетный счет. 
> Просмотрел все документы счет фактуры проведены, смотришь Журнал проводок да там есть проводка по счету 90.3/68.2


А, собственно, вопрос то в чем?

----------


## avddev

> Смотрите ситуация такая, у меня УСН, кассы нет, деньги были просто переведены на свой личный расчетный счет. 
> Просмотрел все документы счет фактуры проведены, смотришь Журнал проводок да там есть проводка по счету 90.3/68.2


Ну вы даете тогда вопрос зачем вам книга покупок и продаж если вы УСН аИ На УСН НДС не платится. Вы декларацию то по НДС не додумались сдать тоИ И вооще вопрос надо ставить понятно с самого начала и как бы к данной теме форума он отношения не имеет уже так что если что в л/с.

----------


## Platinum

Скиньте, пожалуйста, последовательность обновлений для ЗУП и БП 2.0 движка 8.2

----------


## aj24

> Скиньте, пожалуйста, последовательность обновлений для ЗУП и БП 2.0 движка 8.2


Надо написать С КАКОЙ версии Вы хотите обновиться. А, вообще, строгой последовательности обновления нет. Каждое обновление поддерживает одну или несколько старых версий.

----------


## Platinum

> Надо написать С КАКОЙ версии Вы хотите обновиться. А, вообще, строгой последовательности обновления нет. Каждое обновление поддерживает одну или несколько старых версий.


У кого есть таблица обновлений с оф. сайта обновлений 1с, там все подрбно описано, у меня просто действие подписки закончилось на ИТС, а хочется взглянуть на все варианты обновлений, если не лень, скиньте эту таблицу сюда.

----------


## barabashko

Подскажите пожалуйста, мне нужно выгрузить номенклатуру товаров из 8.2  - Упр.Торг.  10.3  ИП Рогов                 в           8.2 КомплекснаяАвт. 1.1   ООО Рога

Пытался через CommerceML это сделать, он не может потому что разные организации. В 1с я новичок.

----------


## andry194

потерян пароль к файлу обработки обмена 1С 8,2 (расширение epf)
помогите плиз чем открыть
нужно срочно внести изменения

----------


## Bolzen

> У кого есть таблица обновлений с оф. сайта обновлений 1с, там все подрбно описано, у меня просто действие подписки закончилось на ИТС, а хочется взглянуть на все варианты обновлений, если не лень, скиньте эту таблицу сюда.


ЗУП
Номер версии	Дата выхода	Диск 1С:ИТС	Обновление версии
2.5.38.1 	22.07.2011	 	2.5.36.3, 2.5.37.1
2.5.37.1	            11.07.2011	 	2.5.36.3
2.5.36.3	            21.06.2011	 	2.5.35.3, 2.5.36.2
2.5.35.3	            20.05.2011	 	2.5.34.2, 2.5.35.2
2.5.34.2	            18.04.2011	 	2.5.32.5, 2.5.33.3, 2.5.33.4, 2.5.34.1
2.5.33.4	            04.04.2011	 	2.5.31.4, 2.5.32.4, 2.5.32.5, 2.5.33.3
2.5.33.3  	28.03.2011	 	2.5.31.4, 2.5.32.4, 2.5.32.5, 2.5.33.2
2.5.32.5 	04.03.2011	апрельский выпуск 2011 г.	2.5.30.4, 2.5.31.4, 2.5.32.4
2.5.32.4 	25.02.2011	 	2.5.30.4, 2.5.31.4, 2.5.32.3
2.5.31.4 	28.01.2011	мартовский выпуск 2011 г.	2.5.29.1, 2.5.30.4, 2.5.31.3
2.5.30.4	            24.12.2010	февральский выпуск 2011 г.	2.5.29.1, 2.5.30.3
2.5.29.1 	16.11.2010	декабрьский выпуск 2010 г.	2.5.28.1
2.5.28.1 	15.10.2010	ноябрьский выпуск 2010 г.	2.5.27.5, 2.5.27.6
2.5.27.6	            27.09.2010	 	2.5.26.3, 2.5.27.5
2.5.27.5	            17.09.2010	октябрьский выпуск 2010 г.	2.5.26.3, 2.5.27.4
2.5.26.3 	22.07.2010	сентябрьский выпуск 2010 г.	2.5.24.4, 2.5.25.3, 2.5.25.4, 2.5.26.2
2.5.26.2  	20.07.2010	августовский выпуск 2010 г.	2.5.24.4, 2.5.25.3, 2.5.25.4, 2.5.26.1
2.5.25.4 	07.07.2010	 	2.5.24.4, 2.5.25.3, 2.5.25.2
2.5.25.3 	30.06.2010	 	2.5.24.4, 2.5.25.2
2.5.24.4	            20.05.2010	июньский выпуск 2010 г.	2.5.23.4, 2.5.24.3
2.5.23.4 	06.04.2010	майский выпуск 2010 г.	2.5.22.3, 2.5.23.2
2.5.22.3 	04.03.2010	апрельский выпуск 2010 г.	2.5.21.3
2.5.21.3	            19.02.2010	мартовский выпуск 2010 г.	2.5.19.3, 2.5.20.3, 2.5.21.2
2.5.20.3	            29.01.2010	 	2.5.19.3, 2.5.20.2
2.5.19.3	            15.12.2009	январский выпуск 2010 г.	2.5.18.2, 2.5.19.2
2.5.18.2 	30.10.2009	декабрьский выпуск 2009 г.	2.5.16.2, 2.5.17.8, 2.5.18.1
2.5.17.8	            09.10.2009	ноябрьский выпуск 2009 г.	2.5.16.2, 2.5.17.7
2.5.16.2	            21.07.2009	августовский выпуск 2009 г.	2.5.15.4, 2.5.16.1
2.5.15.4 	23.06.2009	июльский выпуск 2009 г.	2.5.14.3, 2.5.15.2
2.5.15.3 	22.06.2009	 	2.5.14.3, 2.5.15.2
2.5.14.3	            30.04.2009	июньский выпуск 2009 г.	2.5.13.5, 2.5.14.2
2.5.13.5	            27.02.2009	апрельский выпуск 2009 г.	2.5.12.1, 2.5.13.4

----------


## andry194

потерян пароль к файлу обработки обмена 1с бухгалтерия 8.2 (расширение epf)
помогите плиз чем открыть
нужно срочно внести изменения

----------


## Malysh2

Народ, существуют, вроде, разные варианты подписки на ИТС. Все ли они включают доступ к оф. сайту обновлений 1с?

----------


## trex

Помогите, не могу обновить 8.2 корп., обновление стоит 2.0.24.10, скачал обнову отсюда, распаковал,установил, делаю обновление, и прога молчит не ругается и не обновляется, в чем бубен?

1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия КОРП ред. 2.0"
 Номер релиза: 2.0.25.5 от 12.07.2011 

Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13

Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версии 2.0.24.10.

Установка[275.5 Mb] => http://oron.com/jy2hz4mfgtuh/BuhPred...Setup.rar.html

Обновление[4.9 Mb] => http://oron.com/hme4w8g2j786/BuhPred...pdate.rar.html

----------


## aj24

> Подскажите пожалуйста, мне нужно выгрузить номенклатуру товаров из 8.2  - Упр.Торг.  10.3  ИП Рогов                 в           8.2 КомплекснаяАвт. 1.1   ООО Рога
> 
> Пытался через CommerceML это сделать, он не может потому что разные организации. В 1с я новичок.


А если попробовать переименовать организацию на момент переноса. Чтоб одинаковые были. А после выгрузки переименовать обратно.

---------- Post added at 05:46 ---------- Previous post was at 05:24 ----------




> потерян пароль к файлу обработки обмена 1С 8,2 (расширение epf)
> помогите плиз чем открыть
> нужно срочно внести изменения


Попробуйте в поисковике задать "Декомпилятор 1Сv 8.epf" или аналогичную строку.

----------


## AJIeksey

Всем добрый день! У меня проблема с 1с 8.2.13.219. При формировании отчета по налогам 1с закрывается с ошибкой. Обновление стоит 2.0.25.5 ЗУП базовая
http://imglink.ru/show-image.php?id=...9426cbc579cb4c

----------


## avm3110

> Всем добрый день! У меня проблема с 1с 8.2.13.219. При формировании отчета по налогам 1с закрывается с ошибкой. Обновление стоит 2.0.25.5 ЗУП базовая
> http://imglink.ru/show-image.php?id=...9426cbc579cb4c


Судя по картинке - вылет "системный" в dll-ке. Т.е. трабла либо в корявости установки (ломалки) софта или же проблемы с железом (или с оперативкой или с образом ddl на винте).

Как вариант - выгрузить dt-шку, перенести на другую тачку где всё ОК и с ресурсами и с софтом и наней попробовать сформировать отчет

----------


## AJIeksey

Компьютер менял недавно, все новое проблем с ним никаких. Единственное что может быть, я менял платформу переходил с 8.2.12... на 8.2.13.219 качал с этого сайта, ключ есть. после установки новой платформы проблем не было. появились только в конце месяца. потом я обновил конфигурацию с 2.0.24.10 до 2.0.25.5, проблема осталась.

----------


## aj24

> Компьютер менял недавно, все новое проблем с ним никаких. Единственное что может быть, я менял платформу переходил с 8.2.12... на 8.2.13.219 качал с этого сайта, ключ есть. после установки новой платформы проблем не было. появились только в конце месяца. потом я обновил конфигурацию с 2.0.24.10 до 2.0.25.5, проблема осталась.


А поступить как посоветовал avm3110 Вы пробовали? Если на другом ПК получится - значит проблемма на Вашем ПК. Вот еще немного добавлю: попробовать не только выгрузку dt, а сперва просто скопировать базу. Затем, если не получится, выгрузка. Иногда при выгрузке-загрузке исправляются некоторые ошибки.

----------


## AJIeksey

я просто в 1с не очень разбираюсь, а что такое выгрузить dt-шку. установить заново 1с на другом компьютере и подцепить базы я попробую. спасибо

----------


## aj24

> а что такое выгрузить dt-шку.


Заходите в базу конфигуратором. Пункт меню "Администрирование", далее "выгрузить информационную базу", выбрать место сохранения.
Загрузка аналогична. Только "загурзить иб".

----------

AJIeksey (11.08.2011)

----------


## avm3110

> Компьютер менял недавно, все новое проблем с ним никаких. Единственное что может быть, я менял платформу переходил с 8.2.12... на 8.2.13.219 качал с этого сайта, ключ есть. после установки новой платформы проблем не было. появились только в конце месяца. потом я обновил конфигурацию с 2.0.24.10 до 2.0.25.5, проблема осталась.


Судя по скрину - проблема в dll-ке, а следовательно обновление конфы тут абсолютно не причём... как вариант - попробуйте поставить новую платформу (лучше на другой "чистый комп")

----------

AJIeksey (11.08.2011)

----------


## FomkaF

Народ, никто не в курсе, а что можно придумать для для работы с фирмами из таможенного союза? У них там реквизиты же все другие, под стандартные формы бухгалтерии не подходят и приходится потом руками править (счет-фактуры например). Есть ли какие-нибудь обработки или может спец конфигурации?

----------


## avddev

> Народ, никто не в курсе, а что можно придумать для для работы с фирмами из таможенного союза? У них там реквизиты же все другие, под стандартные формы бухгалтерии не подходят и приходится потом руками править (счет-фактуры например). Есть ли какие-нибудь обработки или может спец конфигурации?


Да как то не было проблем с этим и реквизиты у них нормальные счета в российских банках  ну в бухгалтерии изворачиваться приходится а в конфигурации комплексная и  УПП работает с реквизитами оч хорошо там галочка неризидент и все проблемы решены. Так что если хотите не изворачиваться ставьте комплексную сложная но эффект есть особенно при производстве.

----------


## FomkaF

Дык там делов то не так много, чтобы что-то сложнее бухгалтерии ставить. Думал просто может у кого есть какие-нибудь обработки для экономии времени на правке реквизитов вручную.

----------


## avddev

> Дык там делов то не так много, чтобы что-то сложнее бухгалтерии ставить. Думал просто может у кого есть какие-нибудь обработки для экономии времени на правке реквизитов вручную.


Ну такой обработки справочников не встречал может где то и есть хотя вряд ли, из редкости применения вряд ли кто будет делать так что ручками делайте или ставьте более сложную конфигурацию, хотя не вижу проблемы в справочниках набивайте так как вам надо наименование по контракту все выходит в документах нормально что вас там не устраивает? В товарной накладной со счетом расчетным немного проблематично а так никаких проблем.ю

----------


## FomkaF

> Ну такой обработки справочников не встречал может где то и есть хотя вряд ли, из редкости применения вряд ли кто будет делать так что ручками делайте или ставьте более сложную конфигурацию, хотя не вижу проблемы в справочниках набивайте так как вам надо наименование по контракту все выходит в документах нормально что вас там не устраивает? В товарной накладной со счетом расчетным немного проблематично а так никаких проблем.ю


У меня Казахстан. У них там не ИНН, а РНН. И вместо КПП у них БИН из 12 цифр. Потом они в счете фактуре после наименования , ИНН и КПП российского продавца требуют, чтобы были указаны его банковские реквизиты. Поэтому нужна обработка для составления именно таких с/фактур.
Вот как-то так :(

----------


## WhiteGhost85

Как решается данная проблемаИИ?

----------


## aj24

> Как решается данная проблемаИИ?


Смотреть и вертеть руками код. Ненужное удалять, если действительно не нужно. Нужное править, если не работает как должно. А можно оставить как есть, опять же, если некоторые вещи не мешают работе.

----------


## WhiteGhost85

а автоматического решения есть данной проблемы? и как такое появляется?

----------


## EVAPOST

Подскажите, пожалуйста, в дополнительном решении (доп.обработка) к Бухгалтерии 2.0 не предусмотрена сортировка документов по номерам и датам, в журнале документы отображаются вперемешку февраль с маем, июнь с январем. Может кто подскажет как в конфигураторе внести изменения, чтобы сортировка была, получилось только значок вынести АЯ, ЯА, а он не активный, дальше ума не хватает, а еще лучше сделать значок выбора периода <->. Плиз!!!!
Снимок.JPG

----------


## Malysh2

Знающие люди! Проясните вопрос: какая версия платформы 8.2.14 является рабочей, НЕ тестовой? 
В разных ветках 8.2.14.528 называют то тестовой, то нормальной рабочей.

----------


## avddev

> Знающие люди! Проясните вопрос: какая версия платформы 8.2.14 является рабочей, НЕ тестовой? 
> В разных ветках 8.2.14.528 называют то тестовой, то нормальной рабочей.


Ну в начале она была тестовой  сейчас исходя из информации с сайта 1с данная платформа рабочая и полностью заменила собой платформу 8.2.13 так что можно переходить на новую платформу (хотя можно и поработать на старой дождаться исправления ошибок в данной платформе) следующая версия платформы 8.2.14.531 в аннотации к платформе с сайта 1с (для пользователей) - "Предварительные тестовые релизы платформы предоставляются партнерам фирмы "1С" и пользователям системы программ 1С:Предприятие для тестирования, предварительного ознакомления с новыми возможностями платформы, исправлениями ошибок, для апробации работы новых релизов на реальных данных.
Использование предварительного релиза для автоматизации реальных задач предприятия может выполняться только в отдельных случаях по решению пользователя, совместно с партнером, поддерживающим внедрение."            Так что думайте лучше наверно не спешить.

----------


## gmi

Помогите проблемка с обновлением (платформа 8.2.13.219 Конф. "Бухгалтерия для Украины", редакция 1.1. Разработка конфигурации: "ABBYY Ukraine", 2005-2009 (1.1.26.1))
При обновлении выдает сообщение:
обнаружены ссылки на следующие объекты помеченные на удаление 
УдалитьПродажиНалоговыйУч  ет

и дальше обновление не идет...

----------


## v-anatolik-s

Подскажите плиз, как ЗУП базовую поменять или на общую или на корпоративную? вобщем надо чтобы в одной базе было два предприятия!
Ограничение базовой версии. В информационной базе может быть введена только одна организация.

----------


## v-anatolik-s

> Подскажите плиз, как ЗУП базовую поменять или на общую или на корпоративную? вобщем надо чтобы в одной базе было два предприятия!
> Ограничение базовой версии. В информационной базе может быть введена только одна организация.


Всем спасибо справился сам

----------


## EVAPOST

> Всем спасибо справился сам


А как наоборот проф на базовую?

----------


## Nady74

Добрый вечер. Подскажите установила с комплексную автоматизацию при открытии программы не открывается рабочий стол,
может подскажете как это сделать?

----------


## avddev

Добрый день Подскажите как можно решить проблему с базой данных бухгалтерия 2.0.22 не выгружается в файл, не копируется сама папка с базой, пробовал через выгрузку хмл то же пишет файл базы данных поврежден. Утилиту из папки бин запускал пишет база повреждена и останавливает работу. Помогите что можно предпринять терять базу не хочется.

----------


## Mechanicuss

> Добрый день Подскажите как можно решить проблему с базой данных бухгалтерия 2.0.22 не выгружается в файл ... Помогите что можно предпринять терять базу не хочется.


Сообщение типа - машина не едет, пробовал залить бензин, накачал шины, все равно не едет.... Конкретнее пишите, в каком формате, где база, что за ошибки и т.д.




> ...не копируется сама папка с базой...


 рискну предположить, что нет прав на уровне файловой системы, или кто-то монопольно держит файл и отпускать не хочет.

З.Ы. Соблюдайте простые правила для любой БД: ежедневные копии - наше фсё!!! Иначе - сами себе злобные буратины.

----------


## avddev

> Сообщение типа - машина не едет, пробовал залить бензин, накачал шины, все равно не едет.... Конкретнее пишите, в каком формате, где база, что за ошибки и т.д.
> 
>  рискну предположить, что нет прав на уровне файловой системы, или кто-то монопольно держит файл и отпускать не хочет.
> 
> З.Ы. Соблюдайте простые правила для любой БД: ежедневные копии - наше фсё!!! Иначе - сами себе злобные буратины.


Да правы вы насчет копий но работники то типа не понимают о чем речь. Проблема снята диск с базой выгорел напрочь что предполагалось то и произошло.

----------


## Herman011

Добрый вечер.
Уважаемые товарищи специалисты, вопрос на знание продукции компании 1С (сам я, если честно, запутался). Нужна конфигурация которая-бы занималась ценообразованием (профессионально, т.е. несколькими методами, с какими-нибудь аналитическими модулями, с построением линии тренда, делающие расчетные планы продаж и остальное в этом духе). Как я понимаю, отдельной конфигурации не существует - подскажите пожалуйста, какая из конфигураций 1С наиболее ближе к перечисленному? Вроде есть конфигурация Управление продажами - это близко? Кто-нибудь в курсе? Или может есть что-то ещё. В какой конфигурации интегрирован хороший, мощный блок ценообразования (конфигурация нужна только для этого). 
Огромное спасибо.

----------


## avddev

[QUOTE=Herman011;170906]Добрый вечер.
 Конфигурация  Управление торговлей редакция 11 Для более глубокого описания функциональных возможностей программы и определения пригодности в вашей ситуации  обратитесь к фирмам торгующим 1с

----------

Herman011 (18.08.2011)

----------


## user2851

Люди, помогите пожалуйста. Работал я в базе на платформе 1С 8.2... /дальше не знаю/. Скачал новую платформу 8.2.14.460, попытался открыть в ней свою рабочую базу, необходимо было конвертирование для открытия, проконвертировал, оказалось что платформа без ключа /или лицензии/. Попытался открыть базу через старую платформу, но база уже не открываться, пишит что ошибка с файлом. Как мне эту базу обратно переконвертировать(((((((((((.?

----------


## aj24

Копию-то перед конвертированием делали? Откатиться надо.

----------


## avddev

> Люди, помогите пожалуйста. Работал я в базе на платформе 1С 8.2... /дальше не знаю/. Скачал новую платформу 8.2.14.460, попытался открыть в ней свою рабочую базу, необходимо было конвертирование для открытия, проконвертировал, оказалось что платформа без ключа /или лицензии/. Попытался открыть базу через старую платформу, но база уже не открываться, пишит что ошибка с файлом. Как мне эту базу обратно переконвертировать(((((((((((.?


Да никак ключик исчем или патч и пробуем запустить через конфигуратор выгружаем базу и заногво загружаем в старой платформе. Возникает закономерный вопрос на кой ляд надо вам было тестовую платформу то устанавливать сейчас рабочая 14 которая это 528 насколько известно. И вооще перед такими действиями архивную копию создают обычно.

----------


## Herman011

*avddev*, спасибо. поставил, поюзал. Немножко не то, что хотелось, но ближе, похоже, ничего нет... :-( Эххх, придётся опять в Экселе с нуля всё делать. 
Спасибо за помощь.

----------


## NewYork

как осуществить переход с 1с 77 бух ред 4.5 на 1с комплексная автоматизация 1.1И

----------


## las

Приветсвую, никто не поможет с обработкой загрузки проводок из камина 3,0 в бухгалтерию 8,2

----------


## avddev

Доброго дня. Возник вопрос а можно ли в настройках платформы автоматом (в опред время) выгружать информационную базу. Т.е. делать копию. Я пользуюсь бекапом (комодо, акронис) но вот говорят что в платформе 8.2 это тоже можно сделать. Подскажите как если это вощще возможно.

----------


## kol123

Комрады
Что с комплексной 1.0 случилось
ЕЕ перестали поддерживать?

----------


## xelen

подскажите у меня бухгалтерия 2.0.24.10 на 2.0.25.5. не обновляется на какую версию я смогу обновить и что делать

----------


## avddev

Добрый день Кто сталкивался с такой проблемой после обновления? База ЗУП обновил до 2.5.39.1 перестала выгружаться в файл (вылетает) При тестировании и исправлении в конфигураторе пишет что произошла ошибка при обновлении конфигурации. Сама база рабочая работает нормально. Но данная ошибка напрягает подскажите кто сталкивался как исправитьИИ

---------- Post added at 12:28 ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 ----------




> подскажите у меня бухгалтерия 2.0.24.10 на 2.0.25.5. не обновляется на какую версию я смогу обновить и что делать


 Скачайте обновление еще раз должно обновится. Или что пишет вам когда обновляете?

----------


## Mechanicuss

> Доброго дня. Возник вопрос а можно ли в настройках платформы автоматом (в опред время) выгружать информационную базу. Т.е. делать копию. Я пользуюсь бекапом (комодо, акронис) но вот говорят что в платформе 8.2 это тоже можно сделать. Подскажите как если это вощще возможно.


http://www.buh.ru/forum/thread.jsp?i...0NuMr419649i=2

----------

aj24 (30.08.2011)

----------


## xelen

у меня 2.0.24 10 не обновляется на 2.0.25 несколько раз скачивала пишет что для 2.0.24.10 надо 2.0.25 и не обновляется а какой следующей версией я могу обновить

----------


## AJIeksey

Добрый день, люди добрые!!! Отзовитесь пожалуйста. Очень нужно конфигурация стомотология на 8.2. Везде писал, никто не отвечает, поделитесь пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Chenn

Доброго времени. Подскажите решение ситуации, пожалуйста. Есть 1с бухгалтерия в офисе и до недавнего времени все было норм, но буху купили ноут и шеф сказал ей работать дома и приносить выгрузки в офис. При этом, он сам работает в этой программе в отсутствие бухши. Бухша приносит выгрузку *.dt, которая, естественно, затирает результаты работы шефа. Уверен, что есть какое то решение для таких штук, что бы каким то образом "объединять" совместные результаты работы. Кто знает, подскажите, пожалуйста. Спасибо.

----------


## vofka-vofka

> Доброго времени. Подскажите решение ситуации, пожалуйста. Есть 1с бухгалтерия в офисе и до недавнего времени все было норм, но буху купили ноут и шеф сказал ей работать дома и приносить выгрузки в офис. При этом, он сам работает в этой программе в отсутствие бухши. Бухша приносит выгрузку *.dt, которая, естественно, затирает результаты работы шефа. Уверен, что есть какое то решение для таких штук, что бы каким то образом "объединять" совместные результаты работы. Кто знает, подскажите, пожалуйста. Спасибо.


Это Оффтоп.
Надо настроить обмен с помощью внешних файлов - XML, DBF, TXT и т.д.

----------


## aj24

> у меня 2.0.24 10 не обновляется на 2.0.25 несколько раз скачивала пишет что для 2.0.24.10 надо 2.0.25 и не обновляется а какой следующей версией я могу обновить


Возможно Вы скачиваете не то, что надо. Точно не помню, но, вроде, базовой версией нельзя обновить версию ПРОФ и наоборот.

----------


## mrc

При установке конфигураций переделанных Nowa.cc выскакивает эротическая картинка. Уже двоим клиентам с трудом удалось обьяснить, что это не вирус. Как можно удалить эту картинку ?

----------


## avddev

> При установке конфигураций переделанных Nowa.cc выскакивает эротическая картинка. Уже двоим клиентам с трудом удалось обьяснить, что это не вирус. Как можно удалить эту картинку ?


Устанавливайте не переделанную конфу. Если конечно не узконаправленная конфа то они все есть.

----------


## greywhite

> у меня 2.0.24 10 не обновляется на 2.0.25 несколько раз скачивала пишет что для 2.0.24.10 надо 2.0.25 и не обновляется а какой следующей версией я могу обновить


Во первых, определитесь, какая у вас конфигурация (Базовая, Проф или КОРП). Во вторых, найдите файл *.cf последнего релиза соответствующей конфигурации или скачайте полный дистрибутив. В третьих, при обновлении выберите вариант с выбором файла и покажите файл *.cf. Всё!

----------


## lesha00000

Здравствуйте!!! Помогите, пожалуйста! В программе выходит ошибка: {Отчет.ЖурналОпераций0504071(23  1)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ПредставлениеПериода)
	ОбластьЗаголовок.Параметр  .СтрокаПериода = ПредставлениеПериода(Нача  оДня(НачалоПериода), КонецДня(КонецПериода), "ФП");
по причине:
Недопустимое значение параметра (параметр номер '2') (28.02.2011 23:59:59 < 01.05.2011 0:00:00) 

В последний раз я создавала ж/о задней датой (за февраль). В данный момент журнал операций не открывается, сразу выдает ошибку, и я не могу исправить период. После обновления всё наладится или нужны конкретные действия?

----------


## kidus

Кто-нибудь подскажет, имеет ли смысл переходить на новую платформу 8.2.14.533, если стоит взломанная?

----------


## avddev

> Здравствуйте!!! Помогите, пожалуйста! В программе выходит ошибка: {Отчет.ЖурналОпераций0504071(23  1)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ПредставлениеПериода)
> 	ОбластьЗаголовок.Параметр  .СтрокаПериода = ПредставлениеПериода(Нача  оДня(НачалоПериода), КонецДня(КонецПериода), "ФП");
> по причине:
> Недопустимое значение параметра (параметр номер '2') (28.02.2011 23:59:59 < 01.05.2011 0:00:00) 
> 
> В последний раз я создавала ж/о задней датой (за февраль). В данный момент журнал операций не открывается, сразу выдает ошибку, и я не могу исправить период. После обновления всё наладится или нужны конкретные действия?


  Ну во первых какая конфигурация у вас стоит. Попробуйте методом тестирования и исправления в режиме конфигуратора. Только не включая сжатие и реструктуризацию.

----------


## lesha00000

*avddev*, спасибо за участие. В справке программы написано: 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.13.205) Бух.гос.учр., редакция 1.0 (1.0.3.2). Сейчас я попробую протестировать конфигуратор, если найду, где это делается. Я ведь бухгалтер, программированием пока не занималась, т.к. нет времени.

---------- Post added at 13:46 ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 ----------

Тестирование и исправление в режиме конфигуратора не помогло. У нас давно не было обновлений, может из-за этого, хотя раньше  я тоже задним числом формировала ж/о и никогда такого не было.

----------


## Kemperok

Доброго времени суток! Подскажите как сделатть. Раньше стояла 1с 8.2 Бухглатерия базовая (которая расчитана на работу 1 человека), возникла потребность работать в базе в двоем. Бухгалтерия была обновлена на 1с 8.2 бух. проф. На втором компьютере 1с запускается по сети с компьютера на котором лежит база(запускается сама платформа .460 и подцепляется непосредственно база 1с), но при таком варианте 1с ругается на одновременную работу 2х человек в базе. Как правильно организовать одновременную работу в 1с? С новой версией бух. проф получил 2 ключа один клиентский другой серверный.

----------


## lesha00000

После обновления всё заработало. Наверняка многие встречались с такой проблемой, могли бы и помочь ответом.

----------


## avddev

> После обновления всё заработало. Наверняка многие встречались с такой проблемой, могли бы и помочь ответом.


 Ну по вашей узкопрофильной конфигурации многих наверно не так и много.

---------- Post added at 20:48 ---------- Previous post was at 20:47 ----------




> Доброго времени суток! Подскажите как сделатть. Раньше стояла 1с 8.2 Бухглатерия базовая (которая расчитана на работу 1 человека), возникла потребность работать в базе в двоем. Бухгалтерия была обновлена на 1с 8.2 бух. проф. На втором компьютере 1с запускается по сети с компьютера на котором лежит база(запускается сама платформа .460 и подцепляется непосредственно база 1с), но при таком варианте 1с ругается на одновременную работу 2х человек в базе. Как правильно организовать одновременную работу в 1с? С новой версией бух. проф получил 2 ключа один клиентский другой серверный.


А в конфигураторе пользователей назначилиИ?

----------

lesha00000 (19.09.2011)

----------


## Kemperok

Да, на обоих компьютерах нужно устанавливать платформу 1с 8.2?

----------


## avddev

> Да, на обоих компьютерах нужно устанавливать платформу 1с 8.2?


Мда да на обоих машинах должна быть 8.2. Затем заходите в конфигуратор открываете администрирование-пользователи и добавляете, если два будут одновременно то двоих пользователей (кнопка добавить) (если надо задаете пароль) с разными именами, галочка аутенфикация 1с предприятия, в закладке прочее назначаете им права если у вас они все будут делать то можно полные далее выбираете интерфейс тоже можно полный далее язык он у вас один будет и все.Затем при входе в 1с на одном компе у вас пользователь с одним именем на втором с другим и пусть работают.

----------

Kemperok (09.09.2011), Nadejda (26.10.2011)

----------


## Kemperok

> Мда да на обоих машинах должна быть 8.2. Затем заходите в конфигуратор открываете администрирование-пользователи и добавляете, если два будут одновременно то двоих пользователей (кнопка добавить) (если надо задаете пароль) с разными именами, галочка аутенфикация 1с предприятия, в закладке прочее назначаете им права если у вас они все будут делать то можно полные далее выбираете интерфейс тоже можно полный далее язык он у вас один будет и все.Затем при входе в 1с на одном компе у вас пользователь с одним именем на втором с другим и пусть работают.


Спасибо, так и сделал теперь все работает! До этого пытался и платформу 1с8.2 и базу данных запускать по сети с компьютера-клиента, в таком варианте не работало.

----------


## Ersain

Уважаемые, подскажите пожалуйста!
Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана" на 1С82  это  аналог Конфигурации "Торговля+Склад для Казахстана"
Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана" на 1С77

----------


## avddev

> Уважаемые, подскажите пожалуйста!
> Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана" на 1С82  это  аналог Конфигурации "Торговля+Склад для Казахстана"
> Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана" на 1С77


Управление торговлей 8.2 имеет те же функции что и торговля склад 7.7 но в отличии от торговля склад 7.7 представляет собой более совершенный продукт с более расширенной системой аналитических отчетов и возможностей. Но при всех достоинствах к переходу надо относится очень внимательно так как работа в данной конфигурации требует больше навыков как и в обслуживании так и рабочем процессе. Говорить про аналог в полной мере нельзя т.к. релизы на платформе 8.2 хотя и сложнее чем 7.7 имеют значительное преимущества в плане оперативного управленческого учета и анализа.

----------


## Drogus

Почему у 1с 8.2 управление торговлей 11.0.7.2 нет обмена с 1с 8.2 розница 2.0?

----------


## Vovus14

Уважаемые форумици у кого возникал проблема с платформой 8.2.14.519 у меня почему то все время слетают предопределенные счета Если кто то сталкивался с такой проблемой и есть решение буду очень благодарен :noofftop:

----------


## lazarsr

> Почему у 1с 8.2 управление торговлей 11.0.7.2 нет обмена с 1с 8.2 розница 2.0?


А зачем торговле обмениваться с торговлей.

----------


## avddev

> Уважаемые форумици у кого возникал проблема с платформой 8.2.14.519 у меня почему то все время слетают предопределенные счета Если кто то сталкивался с такой проблемой и есть решение буду очень благодарен :noofftop:


У меня были проблемы но в другом. Совет ставьте 533 она сейчас актуальна. У меня этим проблема разрешилась.

----------


## zima3

Вопрос к програмистам 1С: подскажите пожалуйста с прошлой работы осталась сохраненная копия конфигурации Бухгалт.предприя.8,2 в ней есть внешняя печатная форма, которая была написана нашим програмистом, теперь я работаю на другой работе и мне очень нужна эта внешняя печатная форма. Как мне выдернуть её из сохранненой копии конфигурации? Где она находится? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## avm3110

> Вопрос к програмистам 1С: подскажите пожалуйста с прошлой работы осталась сохраненная копия конфигурации Бухгалт.предприя.8,2 в ней есть внешняя печатная форма, которая была написана нашим програмистом, теперь я работаю на другой работе и мне очень нужна эта внешняя печатная форма. Как мне выдернуть её из сохранненой копии конфигурации? Где она находится? Заранее спасибо.


Не совсем понятно что у Вас осталось :-)
Или cf-файл конфигурации, тогда ответ - "никак", так как внешние отчеты сохраняются не в конфигурации, а в базе данных
или dt-файл выгрузки базы данных, тогда ответ - восстанавливаете dt-файл с свою "тестовую базу" и уже из базы достаёте нужный отчет.

Удачи

----------


## xelen

подскажите для индивидуального предпринимателя что можно поставить,а то во всех надо добавлять организацию помогите плиз

----------


## avddev

> подскажите для индивидуального предпринимателя что можно поставить,а то во всех надо добавлять организацию помогите плиз


 Практически во всех конфигурациях 1С8 можно указать в качестве организации индивидуального предпринимателя. Все зависит от вида деятельности. Нормально работает конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия редакция 2.0.26.8. При добавлении новой организации в программу в окошке организации стоит выбор физическое лицо или юридическое лицо. Для ИП выбирается физическое лицо. И соответсвенно в настройках учетной политики выбираете ту систему налогообложения на которой ИП находится. Вооще данная конфигурация универсальна т.е. можно вести учет как ИП так и юр лиц с различной системой налогообложения.

----------


## terence

Ребята, посоветуйте как лучше сделать автоматизацию склада.
Задача такая:
есть два города А и Б.
В город А приходит пустая машина из Б, загружается разным товаром, и отправляется в город Б, там есть склад, где всё это хранится, и постепенно выдаётся на нужды предприятия (не продажа).
Хотелось бы видеть это так: все бух документы о покупках в городе А вбиваются в базу(приход) затем перемещаются на виртуальный склад-транспорт, это значит что машину загрузили, и она поехала в город Б. Пока машину едет в городе Б уже видят что к ним идёт, далее они это принимают, проверяют, и делают перемещение уже на свой склад, ну и от туда и списывают постепенно.

Вопрос, какую конф лучше взять? БП вроде бы есть что нужно, но там заморочки с БУХучётом, нужно проставлять счета на каждый товар и т д, нам это не тербуется. Смотрел УТ, там слишком закручено всё показалось.

----------


## avm3110

> Ребята, посоветуйте как лучше сделать автоматизацию склада.


пока изложены только условия.. А вот какая задачаИИ Что нужно получать в учёте? Или простое списание на себестоимость или нужно вести учет товаров в разрезе менеджеров, скидок, неснижаемого остатка и т.д. и т.п.... Короче... непонятно что нужно

----------


## terence

> пока изложены только условия.. А вот какая задачаИИ Что нужно получать в учёте? Или простое списание на себестоимость или нужно вести учет товаров в разрезе менеджеров, скидок, неснижаемого остатка и т.д. и т.п.... Короче... непонятно что нужно


Да как рат таки торговля не ведётся, это транспортная компания и склад весь раходуется на нужды базы.
Поэтому нужно только учёт товаров этих, что они закуплены(даже цена не важна, это бухи учитывают), отправлены, а там приняты и списаны.
Что бы в любой момент можно было посмотреть сколько чего и где лежит.

----------


## avm3110

> Да как рат таки торговля не ведётся, это транспортная компания и склад весь раходуется на нужды базы.
> Поэтому нужно только учёт товаров этих, что они закуплены(даже цена не важна, это бухи учитывают), отправлены, а там приняты и списаны.
> Что бы в любой момент можно было посмотреть сколько чего и где лежит.


количественный учёт (сколько чего лежит) ведётся и в обычной бухии, а гимора "постоянно проставлять счёт" - боятся не нужно.. это может идти "на группу номенклатуры" автоматически...

Т.е. всё может вести и обычная бухия а перемещения со основного склада в машину и с машины на второй склад - это можно реализовать как перемещение между виртуальными складами...

----------


## avddev

> Ребята, посоветуйте как лучше сделать автоматизацию склада.
> Задача такая:
> есть два города А и Б.
> В город А приходит пустая машина из Б, загружается разным товаром, и отправляется в город Б, там есть склад, где всё это хранится, и постепенно выдаётся на нужды предприятия (не продажа).
> Хотелось бы видеть это так: все бух документы о покупках в городе А вбиваются в базу(приход) затем перемещаются на виртуальный склад-транспорт, это значит что машину загрузили, и она поехала в город Б. Пока машину едет в городе Б уже видят что к ним идёт, далее они это принимают, проверяют, и делают перемещение уже на свой склад, ну и от туда и списывают постепенно.
> 
> Вопрос, какую конф лучше взять? БП вроде бы есть что нужно, но там заморочки с БУХучётом, нужно проставлять счета на каждый товар и т д, нам это не тербуется. Смотрел УТ, там слишком закручено всё показалось.


 Попробуйте протестировать комплексную но тоже замороченная но с бухучетом проблем меньше т к делит на бух и управленческий учет но очень громоздкий блок имеет по анализу и зарплате.Короче проще УТ с такими возможностями нету А так еще малое предприятие посмотрите

----------


## terence

Спасибо попробую!

----------


## frolkin.s

кто-нибудь настраивал обмен 1с УТ 11 (начиная с версии 11.0.6.7 встроен модуль 1с-битрикс) с сайтом. Возможен ли обмен с любой cms или только с продуктами "1с-битрикс управление сайтом", ну и если да, то необходимый объем прикладываемых усилий и знаний?

----------


## astra51

Наконец-то  на новой работе попала мне в руки Бух 8. Давно хотела освоить, но не было возможности.До этого работала на 7,7 и очень хорошо в ней ориентируюсь, но в восьмерке полный ноль. Но я упорная.
 Итак имеем  1С Предприятие 8.2(8.2.10.77) Бухгалтерия предприятия1.6(1.6.12.4). Немного пошарив на этом форуме вижу, что релизы подустарели. Возможно ли сразу обновить до последнего релиза, или необходимы промежуточные обновление, подскажите, пожалуйста. Спасибо.

----------


## avm3110

> Наконец-то  на новой работе попала мне в руки Бух 8. Давно хотела освоить, но не было возможности.До этого работала на 7,7 и очень хорошо в ней ориентируюсь, но в восьмерке полный ноль. Но я упорная.
>  Итак имеем  1С Предприятие 8.2(8.2.10.77) Бухгалтерия предприятия1.6(1.6.12.4). Немного пошарив на этом форуме вижу, что релизы подустарели. Возможно ли сразу обновить до последнего релиза, или необходимы промежуточные обновление, подскажите, пожалуйста. Спасибо.


Что бы юзать последние релизы БП, нужно попервой апнуть платформу как мин на 8.2.13

А так... кто меншает апнуться через cf-ник?

----------


## astra51

А как 


> апнуть платформу как мин на 8.2.13


?
cf-ник - это файл  конфигурации, как я понимаю. Я должна открыть конфигуратор- администрирование - и что дальше?

----------


## avm3110

> А как ?


В чём вопрос? Непонятно как с данного форума взять последний релиз 8.2.13? или непонятно как это устанавливать?

----------

astra51 (23.09.2011)

----------


## avddev

> Наконец-то  на новой работе попала мне в руки Бух 8. Давно хотела освоить, но не было возможности.До этого работала на 7,7 и очень хорошо в ней ориентируюсь, но в восьмерке полный ноль. Но я упорная.
>  Итак имеем  1С Предприятие 8.2(8.2.10.77) Бухгалтерия предприятия1.6(1.6.12.4). Немного пошарив на этом форуме вижу, что релизы подустарели. Возможно ли сразу обновить до последнего релиза, или необходимы промежуточные обновление, подскажите, пожалуйста. Спасибо.


   Ну упорство это хорошо но на одном не выедешь необходимы знания. Попробуйте скачать в конфигурациях установку 2.0.27.8 (или 2.0.25.5 если этой не найдете) и запустить ее. А в платформах скачать актуальную 8.2.14.533 но надо будет патчить ее. 8.2.10.77 она у вас с лицензией? Патч надо скачивать отдельно или в ветке платформа 8.2. Или найти там платформу уже пропатченную.

----------

astra51 (23.09.2011)

----------


## VDIGIT

Доброго времени суток ! Не так давно встал вопрос о автоматизации торговли (небольшое предприятие). Были закуплены сканеры штрих-кодов и принтер штрих-кодов, а также 1С Прдеприятие 8.2 Управление торговлей. С чего начать автоматизацию ? что делать ? за любые предложения буду благодарен !

----------


## avm3110

> Доброго времени суток ! Не так давно встал вопрос о автоматизации торговли (небольшое предприятие). Были закуплены сканеры штрих-кодов и принтер штрих-кодов, а также 1С Прдеприятие 8.2 Управление торговлей. С чего начать автоматизацию ? что делать ? за любые предложения буду благодарен !


Начинать нужно безусловно с того, что взять в штат  программиста 1С имеющего опыт подобной работы :-)

----------


## frolkin.s

кто-нибудь настраивал обмен 1с УТ 11 (начиная с версии 11.0.6.7 встроен модуль 1с-битрикс) с сайтом. Возможен ли обмен с любой cms или только с продуктами "1с-битрикс управление сайтом", ну и если да, то необходимый объем прикладываемых усилий и знаний?

----------


## VDIGIT

> Начинать нужно безусловно с того, что взять в штат  программиста 1С имеющего опыт подобной работы :-)


 =)) Понятно, как программист я и спрашивал. Только программирую я на С/C++, Delphi... и админской работой занимаюсь немного другого сорта. Ладно разберусь и с этим =) выбора нет..

----------


## avm3110

> кто-нибудь настраивал обмен 1с УТ 11 (начиная с версии 11.0.6.7 встроен модуль 1с-битрикс) с сайтом. Возможен ли обмен с любой cms или только с продуктами "1с-битрикс управление сайтом", ну и если да, то необходимый объем прикладываемых усилий и знаний?


1. как такогого обмена "1С УТ с сайтом" не существует по определению :-) Есть работа с какой-либо конфигурацией через вэб-клиента посредством web-сервера. 
2. Если Вы обладаете достаточным уровнем знаний для программирования web-сервера или от мелкомягких, либо от Апач - то реализовать функционал передачи информации посредством смс Вам будет нетрудно

---------- Post added at 09:11 ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 ----------




> =)) Понятно, как программист я и спрашивал. Только программирую я на С/C++, Delphi... и админской работой занимаюсь немного другого сорта. Ладно разберусь и с этим =) выбора нет..


о чем и речь... Специфика программирования под 1С безусловно присутствует точно так же как и браться "с лёта" на програмирование на PHP или PL/SQL зная только C++ безусловно можно, но нюансов и тонкостей в каждой из перечисленных областей довольно много.

Удачи

----------


## zubishe

Я, честно говоря, с 8-кой начал работать совсем недавно, поэтому многое ещё не вкуриваю. Так вот:
У моей знакомой есть база accounting 2.0.26.8 с целой тонной всяческих дополнений, внешних обработок, форм, движений ден. ср-в и т.п. Но в ней уже ведётся учёт одной конторы с начала 2011 года, инсталлятора нет. Я хочу скопировать эту базу, убрать из неё все данные той конторы и вставить свои. Только вот как это замутить не знаю. Уважаемые коллеги, помогите чайнику, плиз!

----------


## VDIGIT

Здравствуйте, уважаемые рубордовцы ! Имеется в наличии 1С Предприятие 8.2 Управление торговлей. Вопрос такой - как вызвать стартовый помощник ? такое ощущение что его нет просто !

----------


## VDIGIT

Не хотел флудить ! что-то косячнуло

----------


## avm3110

> Я, честно говоря, с 8-кой начал работать совсем недавно, поэтому многое ещё не вкуриваю. Так вот:
> У моей знакомой есть база accounting 2.0.26.8 с целой тонной всяческих дополнений, внешних обработок, форм, движений ден. ср-в и т.п. Но в ней уже ведётся учёт одной конторы с начала 2011 года, инсталлятора нет. Я хочу скопировать эту базу, убрать из неё все данные той конторы и вставить свои. Только вот как это замутить не знаю. Уважаемые коллеги, помогите чайнику, плиз!


просто :-)
1. Заходишь в его базу конфигуратором и сохраняешь конфигурацию в cf-файл. 
2. создаёшь пустую базу и через конфигуратор накатываешь на эту базу свой cf-ник.
3. Запускаешь его базу в режиме 1С предприятия и сливаешь во внешние файлы все его внешние обработки, отчеты и т.д.
4. Запускаешь свою базу в режиме 1С предприятия и заливаешь все сохранённые обработки, отчёты и т.д. как внешние отчёты, обработки и т.д.
5. Начинаешь заполнять свою базу

----------

VDIGIT (29.09.2011), zubishe (28.09.2011)

----------


## VDIGIT

Здравствуйте. Народ ? Имеется 1С Предприятие 8.2.13.219 Управление торговлей 11.0.6.9. При печати штрих кода выдается - Ошибка подключения внешней компоненты. Если нажать подробнее то выводится - {Обработка.ПечатьЭтикетокИ  Ценников.МодульМенеджера(24  5)}: Ошибка при установке значения атрибута контекста (РазмерШрифта)
	ВнешняяКомпонента.РазмерШ  ифта    = ПараметрыШтрихкода.Размер  рифта;
по причине:
Ошибка внешней компоненты

Как с этим боротбся ? Как это победить ? Заранее спасибо !!!

----------


## aj24

А раньше работало? Если "да", тогда надо смотреть (вспоминать) после чего началось... А так... возможно дело в самой внешней компоненте. Попробуйте другую версию этой компоненты.
Да, еще. как по 8-ке не знаю, но вот по 7-ке, чтобы она печатала штрихкод надо, чтобы в системе была зарегистрирована библиотека. Вроде называется "barcode.ocx". Может и тут что-нить подобное.

----------


## VDIGIT

> А раньше работало? Если "да", тогда надо смотреть (вспоминать) после чего началось... А так... возможно дело в самой внешней компоненте. Попробуйте другую версию этой компоненты.
> Да, еще. как по 8-ке не знаю, но вот по 7-ке, чтобы она печатала штрихкод надо, чтобы в системе была зарегистрирована библиотека. Вроде называется "barcode.ocx". Может и тут что-нить подобное.


Спасибо за ответ. Раньше этим не занимался ) находил в нете barcode.exe, но он не помог. Попробую скачать отдельно ДЛЛки и зарегить в системе. Как получилось отпишусь.

----------


## aj24

barcode.ocx могу выслать

----------


## VDIGIT

> barcode.ocx могу выслать


VDIGIT@bk.ru Заранее спасибо !

----------


## Zordek

Установите 1CBarCode.exe и не парьтесь! )

----------


## Foster14

Здравствуйте, Уважаемые форумчане! подскажите, пожалуста, не могу понять... Установил обновление БГУ 1.0.6.3. Обновил регламентированную отчетность, а сформировать не могу ни один отчет - выдается ошибка:

"для данного отчета не удается определить бланк и набор используемых правил! проверьте настройки отчета"

Что этого может быть?
Заранее благодарен! Спасибо!

----------


## VDIGIT

> Установите 1CBarCode.exe и не парьтесь! )


Здравствуйте. Вот если бы было так просто, то я бы к вам не "приставал" )) Ставил 1СBarCode.exe. Много разных версий ставил ! но нет результата ! даже вручную регистрировал библиотеки - вообще ничего  не происходит ! никакой положительной динамики.  Может верся не та ? Знатоки ? помогите кто чем может ? )))

----------


## Kosenkov

Приветствую всех.
Возможно вопрос уже обсуждался.
У меня 1с бухгалтерия 8.2.14.533 стояла конфигурация 2.0.24.10 скачал полную установку конфигурации 2.0.27.10, не могу понять как её установить сразу, без промежуточных конфигурацийИ?

----------


## avddev

> Приветствую всех.
> Возможно вопрос уже обсуждался.
> У меня 1с бухгалтерия 8.2.14.533 стояла конфигурация 2.0.24.10 скачал полную установку конфигурации 2.0.27.10, не могу понять как её установить сразу, без промежуточных конфигурацийИ?


  Не получится без промежуточных (можно попробовать cf файлом (установку ставите в отд папку и в конфигурации выгружаете cf файл через конфигурация выгрузить конфигурацию в файл) без промежуточных обновлений но как не рекомендуется т.е. на ваш риск (я не пробовал да и необходимости такой нет)) А так релиз у вас не так далекий качайте обновления и накатывайте последовательно.

----------


## Kosenkov

> Не получится без промежуточных (можно попробовать cf файлом (установку ставите в отд папку и в конфигурации выгружаете cf файл через конфигурация выгрузить конфигурацию в файл) без промежуточных обновлений но как не рекомендуется т.е. на ваш риск (я не пробовал да и необходимости такой нет)) А так релиз у вас не так далекий качайте обновления и накатывайте последовательно.



Тут дело такое... я пытаюсь обновить до 2.0.25.5 а он не хочет... какую уже не пробывал и базовую и про... не обновляет и все... вот я и решил сразу на 27 перескочить!!!

----------


## avm3110

> Тут дело такое... я пытаюсь обновить до 2.0.25.5 а он не хочет... какую уже не пробывал и базовую и про... не обновляет и все... вот я и решил сразу на 27 перескочить!!!


Ну насчёт "нехочет" - это сказки :-)

Но что бы понимали - обновить сразу cf-ником от последнего релиза серез стандартный механизм "сравнить и объеденить" безусловно можно и тоже вариант, но Вы должны осознавать, что такой механизм только лишь добавляет новую и обновляет сущестующую функциональность, но он *не удаляет* "лишнее". и вот тут и кроется источник риска - если "не удалённое" ничего не задваивает и не конфликтует с новым, то всё нормально. В проивном случае у вас явные будут проблемы :-)

Т.е. ещё раз - штатный механизм поддержки не только добавляет и изменяем "нужное", но и удаляет лишнее. Механизм "сравнить и объеденить" только лишь добавляет и изменяет.

Удачи

----------


## Enec

Добрый день.А как именно не хочет, что говорит? Если находит обновления, показывает все правильно, но почему-то все равно не начинает обновлять,попробуйте сделать следующее:1. при входе, в окне запуска удалите строчку меню, относящуюся к этой базе (путь только запомните), Затем создайте ее снова:Добавить и снова укажите путь к этой базе.2. После этого зайдите в режиме конфигуратора, Конфигурация - открыть конфигурацию.Потом пытаетесь обновиться до 2.0.25.5. Мне помогал этот способ. Можно попробовать сразу пункт 2, зайти в конфигуратор и через то же меню Конфигурация Закрыть конфигурацию, а потом ее открыть.Если вообще не находит обновлений автоматом, попробуйте указать путь к файлу обновления. Перескочить через несколько релизов просто так не получится, даже не стоит заморачиваться, это не 77.

----------


## avddev

> Тут дело такое... я пытаюсь обновить до 2.0.25.5 а он не хочет... какую уже не пробывал и базовую и про... не обновляет и все... вот я и решил сразу на 27 перескочить!!!


 Качайте установку 2.0.25.5 устанавливайте и формируйте cf файл (заходите в конфигурацию меню конфигурация - сохранить конфигурацию в файл укажите путь где он у вас лежать будет это и есть cf) Потом также как и при обычном обновлении через поддержку но ссылку даете на данный cf а дальше обновляете последовательно Проблем быть не должно.

----------


## avm3110

> Потом также как и при обычном обновлении через поддержку но ссылку даете на данный cf а дальше обновляете последовательно Проблем быть не должно.


хм-м-м.. Всегда считал, что "обновление через поддержку" работает через cfu-файл, а не через cf... Я так сильно ошибался? :blush:

----------


## Kosenkov

Вообщем не знаю... может я конечно туплю!!! :) но... 
1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.14.533)
Конфигурация:
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.24.10) 

Скачал обновления как базовые так и проф (кстати как узнать какая у меняИ?), при обычном поиске обновлений не видит, тыкаю носом прямо в файл он мне пишет "Файл не сожержит доступных обновлений. Файл данных содержит обновления для следующих конфигураций. Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.24.10" и соответсвенно не чего не происходит!!! 
Можно ли откатить конфигурацию до стартовой и прямо сначала обновить по всем версиямИ?
Не один из подсказанных выше методов не помог!!! :(

----------


## avddev

Еще раз до 2.0.24.10 обновляйте и желательно cf cкорее всего у вас 2.0.14.10 не обновилось нормально или тестовым релизом обновили то есть у вас на самом деле. Мда справка о программе там написано какая. Наверно откатить в начало не стоит. Либо вы вооще не то обновление скачали базовой  проф и наоборот не обновишь.
---------- Post added at 15:42 ---------- Previous post was at 15:42 ----------




> хм-м-м.. Всегда считал, что "обновление через поддержку" работает через cfu-файл, а не через cf... Я так сильно ошибался? :blush:


 А вы попробуйте я пробовал работает нормально. Он как бы и тем и этим  может обновиться.

----------


## Svet-y2k

При обновлении с 8.1 на 8.2 базовая ЗУП, после установки предприятия на другой комп для ввода пинкода не хватает одного поля,пинкод в карточке - 16 цифр, предлагаемых полей 15. где-то на форуме предложили поставить установочную пустую базу от поставщика- результат тот же. Как можно получить лицензию?

система 7 x64

----------


## chaban79

Столкнулся с такой проблемой...
При переходе с 1С:Предприятие 8.1 (8.1.15.14) Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 (1.6.30.7)
на 8.2 (8.2.14.519) ред. 2.0.23.9 все нормально сконвертировалось (об этом уже везде расписано) но при загрузке в 8.2 остатки по фирмам не перенеслись.
Програмеры с 1С в свои условиях предлагают выгрузку по каждой фирме (а их 9) конкретно ничего не говорят, а у конторы нету столько денег чтобы пойти на их условия....там порядка 300 часов загнули (учет конкретно был запущен).
Пытаюсь сделать переход сам (работаю здесь недавно)...
*Подскажите порядок переноса остатков* (в настройках правил спрашивает по какой фирме переносить остатки, а по всем сразу пункта нет) ...если перенести остатки по одной конторе и доки по всем а затем продолжать в том же духе но менять фирму в которую переносить остатки получитсяИ?
Проблема в том, что выгрузка и загрузка занимает порядка 2-х суток и не хотелось бы тратить две недели на эесперементы)))

----------


## avm3110

> *Подскажите порядок переноса остатков* (в настройках правил спрашивает по какой фирме переносить остатки, а по всем сразу пункта нет) ...если перенести остатки по одной конторе и доки по всем а затем продолжать в том же духе но менять фирму в которую переносить остатки получитсяИ?
> Проблема в том, что выгрузка и загрузка занимает порядка 2-х суток и не хотелось бы тратить две недели на эесперементы)))


Расскажи какие остатки не перенеслись... По регистру бухгалтерии или по оборотным  регистрам  или по регистрам сведенийИИ

Просто это разный гимор перести "входящее сальдо" по регистру бухгалтерии или например переносить входящую инфу по амортизации или по начислению больничных и/или отпусков

----------


## chaban79

> Расскажи какие остатки не перенеслись... По регистру бухгалтерии или по оборотным  регистрам  или по регистрам сведенийИИ
> 
> Просто это разный гимор перести "входящее сальдо" по регистру бухгалтерии или например переносить входящую инфу по амортизации или по начислению больничных и/или отпусков


Затрудняюсь ответить...))) - при формировании той же оборотки (ОСВ) - остатки на начало пустые..., обороты за период естественно есть после перепроведения документов
Куда нужно глянуть, чтоб наверняка правильно ответить на Ваш вопрос?

----------


## avm3110

оборотка "смотрит" на регистр бухгалтерии... Т.е. тут нужно  формировать документы "ввод начального сальдо". Их можно вводить в ручную (если аналитики не много" или нужно переносить программно если аналитики и счетов - много

Ну а куда ещё смотреть - так это нужно спрашивать у функциональщиков.. например - ведётся ли учет ОС, ведётся ли расчет ЗП и т.д.

----------


## chaban79

Если сталкивались с подобным может ....я не правильно настраиваю параметры выгрузкиИ?

---------- Post added at 14:56 ---------- Previous post was at 14:51 ----------




> оборотка "смотрит" на регистр бухгалтерии... Т.е. тут нужно  формировать документы "ввод начального сальдо". Их можно вводить в ручную (если аналитики не много" или нужно переносить программно если аналитики и счетов - много
> 
> Ну а куда ещё смотреть - так это нужно спрашивать у функциональщиков.. например - ведётся ли учет ОС, ведётся ли расчет ЗП и т.д.


Расчет ЗП ведется в др проге - ЗП и управление персоналом,
Учет ОС ведется.
Фирмы на разных системах налогооблажения Традиционка, трад+ЕНВД, УСН+ЕНВД, ЕНВД, и УСН
Справочники контрагентов и ряд других общие...ну в принципе так и должно быть,
А насчет ввода начального сальда...нигде не было сказано..это меня и смущает.
Как бы потом не задвоить что-либо
База просто огромная, номенклатура очень большая...

Просто 1С-цы в расчете своей работы указывают выгрузку отдельно по каждой организации, сомневаюсь, что они это будут делать посредством чего либо другого чем я пользуюсь....просто они знают последовательность и правила настройки выгрузки...и чем делиться не хотят(((

----------


## avm3110

> Фирмы на разных системах налогооблажения Традиционка, трад+ЕНВД, УСН+ЕНВД, ЕНВД, и УСН
> Справочники контрагентов и ряд других общие...ну в принципе так и должно быть,
> А насчет ввода начального сальда...нигде не было сказано..это меня и смущает.
> Как бы потом не задвоить что-либо
> База просто огромная, номенклатура очень большая...
> 
> Просто 1С-цы в расчете своей работы указывают выгрузку отдельно по каждой организации, сомневаюсь, что они это будут делать посредством чего либо другого чем я пользуюсь....просто они знают последовательность и правила настройки выгрузки...и чем делиться не хотят(((


Подождите... Но если не ввести документы "ввод начального сальдо", то у вас балансы просто напросто не сойдутся (исходящий баланс сданный в налоговую и сделанный в старой базе ни как не сойдётся со "входящим балансом в новой базе).

ЗЫ.. а может напраслину возводите на 1Сцев? :confused: Может мужики просто не знают про ввод начального сальда? :dance:

----------


## Gransan

Столкнулся с проблемой, при просмотре печати Бух баланса в форме 2 в конце нету графы с подписью и печатью. Как исправить ? Через конфигуратор все отображается а в самой программе нет... заранее спасибо

----------


## avddev

> Столкнулся с проблемой, при просмотре печати Бух баланса в форме 2 в конце нету графы с подписью и печатью. Как исправить ? Через конфигуратор все отображается а в самой программе нет... заранее спасибо


  Напечатайте в формате PDF417 налоговая принимает там подписи на титульном листе а в обычной форме подписи в самом конце ф2, я так понял что на каждом листе не обязательно а в связи с тем что бух отчетность представляет собой единое целое предусмотрели подписи только в одном месте.

----------


## Gransan

Спасибо, а то голову сломал, что да как.

----------


## chaban79

> Подождите... Но если не ввести документы "ввод начального сальдо", то у вас балансы просто напросто не сойдутся (исходящий баланс сданный в налоговую и сделанный в старой базе ни как не сойдётся со "входящим балансом в новой базе).
> 
> ЗЫ.. а может напраслину возводите на 1Сцев? :confused: Может мужики просто не знают про ввод начального сальда? :dance:


Странно как-то получается...
по идее остатки то должны перенестись автоматом, по кране в инфе по переходу с 1.6 на 2.0 так и описывают,...."если вы уже вносили доки за 2011 год, то указываете за какой период их перенести в новую базу.."
Есть даже возможность переноса только остатков, а получается, что доки перенеслись а остатки - нет!!И

----------


## lazarsr

Может вопрос не в эту ветку, но похожих не нашел.Подскажите, оптимальную конфу сервера для 8, терминальный доступ, 10 пользователей, управление торговлей и бухгалтерия. Возможно увеличение пользователей до 25. Зарание спасибо.

----------


## avm3110

> Может вопрос не в эту ветку, но похожих не нашел.Подскажите, оптимальную конфу сервера для 8, терминальный доступ, 10 пользователей, управление торговлей и бухгалтерия. Возможно увеличение пользователей до 25. Зарание спасибо.


Оптимально разносить разные программные сервера на разные железяки, которые затачиваются под эффективность выполнения конкретных задач - т.е. терминальник отдельно, сервак 1С предприятия отдельно, а для SQL - отдельно...

Если же размазывать всё "тонким слоем" в одной железяке, то оптимума не будет уже слишком разные требования (и к озу, и к быстродействию дисков и к количеству камней и ядер и т.д. и т.п.)...

----------


## lazarsr

[QUOTE=avm3110;183214]Оптимально разносить разные программные сервера на разные железяки, которые затачиваются под эффективность выполнения конкретных задач - т.е. терминальник отдельно, сервак 1С предприятия отдельно, а для SQL - отдельно...

SQl-нет.Если я правильно понял, один сервак с терминалом а на второй ставлю сервер 1С. И в терминалном прописываю у пользователей базы на сервере 1С. Тогда вопрос какая конфа у Сервера 1С?

----------


## avm3110

> SQl-нет.Если я правильно понял, один сервак с терминалом а на второй ставлю сервер 1С. И в терминалном прописываю у пользователей базы на сервере 1С. Тогда вопрос какая конфа у Сервера 1С?


на 8 юзеров типовых ТИС и БП (если нет супербольших объёмов) то для выделенной железяки для 1С Предприятия вполне за глаза хватит 4Гб диска, 4 ядра проца и 300 Гб диска в зеркале. Т.е. довольно экономичный без излишних наворотов сервачок :-)

----------


## lazarsr

> на 8 юзеров типовых ТИС и БП (если нет супербольших объёмов) то для выделенной железяки для 1С Предприятия вполне за глаза хватит 4Гб диска, 4 ядра проца и 300 Гб диска в зеркале. Т.е. довольно экономичный без излишних наворотов сервачок :-)


Что то уж очень экономичный для сервера 1С. Его хватит для сервера 1С?

----------


## avm3110

> Что то уж очень экономичный для сервера 1С. Его хватит для сервера 1С?


для чисто сервера 1С указанных конфигураций - за глаза

----------

lazarsr (07.10.2011)

----------


## lazarsr

> для чисто сервера 1С указанных конфигураций - за глаза


А для терминалки какой сервачок?

----------


## avm3110

> А для терминалки какой сервачок?


для терминальника нужно пожирнее.. и по ОЗУ (для 10 юзеров 16 Гб мин, а лучше 48 :blush:), ну и парочку 4 ядрЁных камушков, диски в зеркало (объём зависит что собираетесь хранить - ну наверное для минимума по 500 Гб или более).

----------

lazarsr (07.10.2011)

----------


## fansamp

Всем привет! У меня не просто проблема, а беда!!! У нас несколько бухбаз на 8.2, две из которых сняты с поддержки (вынужденно). Так вот, в них при обновлении на 2.0.27 стираются все субконто, причем с периода, когда начато ведение базы. Может быть это было бы и полбеды, если бы все можно было перепровести, но некоторые документы по вводу начальных остатков просто не перепроводятся. В результате в базе появляются просто немыслимые сальдо по счетам и что делать непонятно. Пробовал обновляться и стандартным способом и через cf файл. Результат один и тот же. Может кто даст добрый советИ?

----------


## avddev

> Всем привет! У меня не просто проблема, а беда!!! У нас несколько бухбаз на 8.2, две из которых сняты с поддержки (вынужденно). Так вот, в них при обновлении на 2.0.27 стираются все субконто, причем с периода, когда начато ведение базы. Может быть это было бы и полбеды, если бы все можно было перепровести, но некоторые документы по вводу начальных остатков просто не перепроводятся. В результате в базе появляются просто немыслимые сальдо по счетам и что делать непонятно. Пробовал обновляться и стандартным способом и через cf файл. Результат один и тот же. Может кто даст добрый советИ?


Плохи ваши дела попробуйте через выгрузку в xml есть такая обработка, свою базу выгрузите данные а загрузить попытаетесь уже в новую конфу. Хотя если конфигурация затронута может не выгрузиться. Но попробовать можно. Обработка есть на форуме.

----------


## fansamp

Спасибо! Я думал об этом... И обязательно попробую... Но в 27 конфигурации, как я понял, сильно обновлены план счетов и планы характеристик. Боюсь, что ничего не получиться. Но попытаюсь...

----------


## Gransan

Добрый день, возникла необходимость проверки отчетности на прибыль за 1 полугодие 2006 год, но программа 1С выдает ошибку что поле объекта не обнаружено. Подскажите пожалуйста в чем проблема ?  Я примерно понимаю, что скорей всего нету    формы или что-то подобного, можете подсказать где это можно взять ? Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Vadimello9

Пытаюсь обновить Бухгалтерию 2.0.24.10 до 2.0.25.5, но при попытке загрузить в конфигураторе файл обновления выдает сообщение: «Файл не содержит доступных обновлений. Данный файл содержит обновления для следующих конфигураций: БухгалтерияПредприятия 2.0.24.10. Проверяю еще раз свою конфигурацию Справка - О программе: 8.2.14.533, Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.24.10. Не могу понять, почему не обновляется?

----------


## avddev

> Пытаюсь обновить Бухгалтерию 2.0.24.10 до 2.0.25.5, но при попытке загрузить в конфигураторе файл обновления выдает сообщение: «Файл не содержит доступных обновлений. Данный файл содержит обновления для следующих конфигураций: БухгалтерияПредприятия 2.0.24.10. Проверяю еще раз свою конфигурацию Справка - О программе: 8.2.14.533, Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.24.10. Не могу понять, почему не обновляется?


А вы обновление то для своей конфы скачалиИ А то не пишите у вас какая базовая или проф. Т.е. обновлением базовой нельзя обновить проф и наоборот. Посмотрите повнимательней какое обновление скачали.

----------


## Gransan

> А вы обновление то для своей конфы скачалиИ А то не пишите у вас какая базовая или проф. Т.е. обновлением базовой нельзя обновить проф и наоборот. Посмотрите повнимательней какое обновление скачали.


Спасибо за ответ. Стоит Проф и обновлял проф. Вчера скачал новое обновление обновил через конфигуратор, все равно отчетность за 2006 год не хочет делать, пишет ошибку про эту форму:
{Отчет.РегламентированныйО  тчетПрибыль.Форма.Основная  Форма.Форма(174)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ПолучитьФорму)
	ВыбФормаОтчета             = ПолучитьФорму(мВыбраннаяФ  рма);
по причине:

по причине:
{Отчет.РегламентированныйО  тчетПрибыль.Форма.ФормаОтч  ета2006Кв1.Форма(15485)}: Поле объекта не обнаружено (Налоговый)
по причине:
{Отчет.РегламентированныйО  тчетПрибыль.Форма.ФормаОтч  ета2006Кв1.Форма(15485)}: Поле объекта не обнаружено (Налоговый)
	ВыбФормаОтчета             = ПолучитьФорму(мВыбраннаяФ  рма);

вот собственно подробное об ошибке. Возможно после такой информации вы мне поможете. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## avddev

Да правильно пишет, не пойму только при чем здесь обновление с 2.0.24.10 на 2.0.25.5 он и на 2.0.28.3 также вам напишет т к  нет в конфигурации 2.0  учетных данный просто нет и не может быть,т.к. первичку в 2.0 начали вести с 01.01.11 года, а при переходе перенесли только остатки, если нет данных с чего формировать то. Так как на тот момент учет велся в 1.6. Если нужна декларация за 2006 год то у вас должен быть архив базы 1.6 (он у всех остался при переходе на 2.0 конечно если в 8.1 работали а не в 7.7) Вот в старой базе и формируйте за 2006 год где учетные данные есть. А обновлять если говорите никак то поищите cf файл или сами его сделайте но для этого надо скачать установку 2.0.25.5.

----------


## kiw1969

*Здравствуйте! Собираемся купить 1с Бухгалтерию предприятия 8.2 версию КОРП. Подскажите плиз чем она существенно отличается от обычной версии? Какие именно документы или отчеты отличны? Реализована ли в программе связь между головным предприятием и филиалом не выделенным на отдельный баланс? т.е. без счета 79? или нужно будет дописывать ее?*

----------


## MasterM

Стоит Бухгалтерия для автономных учреждений 1.01 (платформа 8.1.13.37), как перенести справочную информацию по сотрудникам в Бухгалтерию гос учреждений? 
В конфигуратор под администратором зайти не могу, запоролен, пароль не известен, можно ли его сбросить?

И еще вопрос: стоит подрядчик строительства 1.1, база находится на другом компе, а пользуются на двух других компах. Комп где находится база тормознутый вот и просят перенести базу на комп глбуха. Скопировал базу, настроил пути, теперь пишет что ключ не обнаружен, хотя все ключи стоят, сделал все обратно - работает. Так как всетки сделать перенос чтобы он ключи видел?

----------


## lazarsr

> И еще вопрос: стоит подрядчик строительства 1.1, база находится на другом компе, а пользуются на двух других компах. Комп где находится база тормознутый вот и просят перенести базу на комп глбуха. Скопировал базу, настроил пути, теперь пишет что ключ не обнаружен, хотя все ключи стоят, сделал все обратно - работает. Так как всетки сделать перенос чтобы он ключи видел?


В меню сервис, есть настройка путей где лежат ключи.
По первому вопросу. Если у пользователей не стоят ограничения на создания пользователей тогда и вопроса нет. А если ограничения есть тогда искать прогу для вскрытия паролей в 8.

----------


## Потрокл

> *Здравствуйте! Собираемся купить 1с Бухгалтерию предприятия 8.2 версию КОРП. Подскажите плиз чем она существенно отличается от обычной версии? Какие именно документы или отчеты отличны? Реализована ли в программе связь между головным предприятием и филиалом не выделенным на отдельный баланс? т.е. без счета 79? или нужно будет дописывать ее?*


Официально тут: http://v8.1c.ru/buhv8/327.htm

----------


## starplus

так получилось, что у меня за несколько лет несколько баз в разных конфигурациях. 
в каждой данные за свой период.
в каждой последующей вводились начальные остатки и отражались данные за новый период и так далее.
хочется создать единую базу с самого начала.

сейчас стоит последняя конфигурация.
собственно необходимо перенести все операции, данные о контрагентах, сформированные счета, акты, счета-фактуры.

пробовал как-то обновить, вылезло 2 расчетных счета одинаковых с виду, в итоге плюнули и завели чистую.

теперь хочется навести порядок.

какой лучший вариант для нужного мне переноса?

----------


## avddev

Попробуйте выгрузку в xml может получиться http://narod.ru/disk/28514640001/Выг...XML81.epf.html, http://narod.ru/disk/28514702001/Выг...XML82.epf.html

----------


## berejok

Дайте ссылку на КЛАДР для 8.2., пожалуйста

----------


## Solovey Razboy

Помогите!!! Ни разу не сталкивался Розница 1.0.15.6 Всё ставится без проблем. Не могу редактировать доки, создаются но дату и там всяких контрагентов нельзя поменять они не доступны (кнопочки бледные). Такое ощущение что где то запрет редактирования стоит.Причём бухгалтерия и ЗИК работает на этой же платформе без проблем. Ставил из разных источников конфы, ни как не хочет пахать, может как не правильно ставлю. Через создание новой базы из шаблонов.

----------


## nightguest75

Help!!! ЗУП 2.5. после обновления на 2.5.40.4 слетели настройки адреса организации, не проставляется в регламентированном отчете РСВ-1 и как следствие невозможно выгрузить в xml. Помогите!!!

----------


## nadenka

Здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста, у меня не распределяются расходы по 91.02 счету и по 26 на 2 вида деятельности (общая система и ЕНВД) при отсутствии выручки!  Т.е распределяются только на основной вид. Как быть? Может кто-нибудь с этим сталкивался? Наверное где-то можно коэффициентик задать?

----------


## Darly

> Дайте ссылку на КЛАДР для 8.2., пожалуйста


http://www.gnivc.ru/inf_provision/cl...ference/kladr/

----------

berejok (27.10.2011), CemLena (22.11.2011), evscherbakov (07.08.2012), katyabelyaeva (06.11.2011)

----------


## Wersus99

Всем доброго времени суток, вопрос такой, нужно перейти с 1,6 на 2,0 "Бухг.с/х предприятия" выгрузить из 1,6 удалось, а вот загружать я так понимаю нужно в конфигурацию 2,0 , как получить пустую базу? Че то не соображу. Хелп.

----------


## kolinmk

После обновления 1с8.2 бухгалтерия, на 2.0.28.3 не формируется регламентированный отчет "Отчет о движении денежных средств" кто обновился попробуйте создать новый, у меня кнопка ОК не активна. у кого работает скиньте пожалуйста его homylt@rambler.ru

----------


## Darly

> Всем доброго времени суток, вопрос такой, нужно перейти с 1,6 на 2,0 "Бухг.с/х предприятия" выгрузить из 1,6 удалось, а вот загружать я так понимаю нужно в конфигурацию 2,0 , как получить пустую базу? Че то не соображу. Хелп.


У меня не с\х предприятие, но, думаю, отличий нет. 
1.Берется дистрибутив 2.0, устанавливаем.
2.Создаем базу 2.0 из шаблона (п.1).
3. Выгружаем\загружаем данные.
Не понятно, если нет 2.0 каким образом и что выгружали из 1.6?

---------- Post added at 12:39 ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 ----------




> После обновления 1с8.2 бухгалтерия, на 2.0.28.3 не формируется регламентированный отчет "Отчет о движении денежных средств" кто обновился попробуйте создать новый, у меня кнопка ОК не активна. у кого работает скиньте пожалуйста его homylt@rambler.ru


Заходим в Справочник отчётов (регламентированных), встаем на строку с отчетом, жмём "Подробнее" - видим "с 01.01.2011 не представляется". Т.е. для 2011 года отчет не работает.
В экономических программах фирмы «1С» ПБУ 232011 будет реализовано к отчетной кампании за 2011 год.
http://www.buh.ru/document-1829

----------


## kolinmk

> У меня не с\х предприятие, но, думаю, отличий нет. 
> Заходим в Справочник отчётов (регламентированных), встаем на строку с отчетом, жмём "Подробнее" - видим "с 01.01.2011 не представляется". Т.е. для 2011 года отчет не работает.
> В экономических программах фирмы «1С» ПБУ 232011 будет реализовано к отчетной кампании за 2011 год.
> http://www.buh.ru/document-1829


Отчет работал до обновления, как перешли с 2.0.27 на 2.0.28 кнопка ОК не активна

----------


## lsd_777

Доброго дня!!! Закралась мысль на тонкого клиента перевестись, но возникла проблемка!!!! Конфигурация БП КОРП не предназначена для этого, есть какие то идеи по этому поводу или бессмысленно этим заниматься?

----------


## Darly

> Отчет работал до обновления, как перешли с 2.0.27 на 2.0.28 кнопка ОК не активна


Честно, вот после таких ответов-претензий трудно не стать человеконенавистником.... Ну на русском же языке написано, что существующий в конфигурации отчет не соответствует требованиям нового ПБУ 23, новый (соответствующий) будет к периоду сдачи отчетности за 2011 год (до этого времени - расслабиться или слать гневные сообщения в ЗАО 1С). То, что кнопка была активной - ну забывали 1сники скрыть ее до 28 релиза. Если Не смотря ни на что хочется заполнять этот отчет - позовите программиста, он вам вернет активность кнопки (хотя это - бред).

---------- Post added at 10:19 ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 ----------




> Доброго дня!!! Закралась мысль на тонкого клиента перевестись, но возникла проблемка!!!! Конфигурация БП КОРП не предназначена для этого, есть какие то идеи по этому поводу или бессмысленно этим заниматься?


Ну это скорее интерфейс не предназначен, вот Корп 3.0 должна работать на тонком...

----------


## lsd_777

> Честно, вот после таких ответов-претензий трудно не стать человеконенавистником.... Ну на русском же языке написано, что существующий в конфигурации отчет не соответствует требованиям нового ПБУ 23, новый (соответствующий) будет к периоду сдачи отчетности за 2011 год (до этого времени - расслабиться или слать гневные сообщения в ЗАО 1С). То, что кнопка была активной - ну забывали 1сники скрыть ее до 28 релиза. Если Не смотря ни на что хочется заполнять этот отчет - позовите программиста, он вам вернет активность кнопки (хотя это - бред).
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:19 ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 ----------
> 
> 
> Ну это скорее интерфейс не предназначен, вот Корп 3.0 должна работать на тонком...


Скорей бы уже!!!!!

----------


## GEO-2006

Люди добрые, помогите, очень нужна помощь. Не могу выгрузить лицевые счета и физ. лиц из Инфрокрафт 4.5 (527) в ВДГБ 8.2 (2.0.27.1). Прошу помощи.Стандартные выгрузки не помогают.Именно таких правил конвертации у меня нет. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Frill

Здравствуйте. 
Подскажите пожалуйста какая 1с 8,2 встанет на ноут с Win 7 Proff 64 bit?

----------


## Scatt

Любая, Frill.
У меня все работали, в т.ч. и старые.

----------


## PASAHAKA

Любая

----------


## Zokerr

Люди помогите!!! Есть такая проблема при переходе на платформу 8.2 с 8.1 появилась ошибка печати ... "не удается сформировать внешную печатную форму компоненты и т.д. " Конфигурация Бухгалтерия 1.6. абгрейт не делался. Как решить проблемуИИИ?

----------


## PASAHAKA

делай апгрейт, здесь выше есть ссылки на релизы. Там с какой то определенной версии можно переходить на платформу

----------


## shisha1987

Народ, подскажите как можно из базы 7.7 перенести только номенклатуру в базу 8.2? Кто знает напишите плиз в личку...

----------


## Darly

> Народ, подскажите как можно из базы 7.7 перенести только номенклатуру в базу 8.2? Кто знает напишите плиз в личку...


Вариантов миллион - по ОЛЕ, XML (своя обработка или универсальные\типовые) Если Конфы - Бухгалтерии - можно попробовать штатный вариант - Выгрузить правила обмена из 8ки и использовать их для выгрузки - загрузки.

----------


## shisha1987

> Вариантов миллион - по ОЛЕ, XML (своя обработка или универсальные\типовые) Если Конфы - Бухгалтерии - можно попробовать штатный вариант - Выгрузить правила обмена из 8ки и использовать их для выгрузки - загрузки.


Извини, а дубу не объяснишь прямо по пункту как все сделать можно. У мну 7.7 торговли и 8.2 торговля, обе вроде типовые конфы.

----------


## Darly

> Извини, а дубу не объяснишь прямо по пункту как все сделать можно. У мну 7.7 торговли и 8.2 торговля, обе вроде типовые конфы.


У меня нет ТиС, потому по пунктам будет теоретически :D , но примерно так (если типовые конфы): 
1.Выгрузить из Тис данные в файл XML. Идем в каталог ...\1cv82\tmplts\1c\trade\10_3_14_3\Conv9_2 (условно). Здесь лежит обработка для выгрузки и правила обмена. Открываем в 7.7 обработку, выбираем файл правил, тычем флаг Справочник Номенклатура (остальное снимаем). Выгружаем в файлик.
2.Загружаем из этого файла данные в 8.2 (на стороне 8.2 - или Помощник перехода с 1с Торговля и склад или Универсальный обмен данными).

----------


## Elena_gp

Привет.

пытаюсь настроить обмен данными между УТ 11 и Бухгалтерией 2.0, но к сожалению ничего не получается. Зтыкаююсь, когда пытаюсь добавить настойки обмена.
Помогите пожалуйста, может у кого есть пошаговая инструкция настройки двустороннего обмена УТ 11 и БП 2.0

----------


## PASAHAKA

Общее описание

Обмен данными между конфигурациями Управление торговлей  и Бухгалтерия предприятия  производится на уровне документов и справочной информации.

Документы и справочная информация могут создаваться в конфигурации Управление торговлей и мигрировать в конфигурацию Бухгалтерия предприятия. При передаче документов из конфигурации Управление торговлей в конфигурацию Бухгалтерия предприятия не переносится информация, нужная только для оперативного учета (например, информация о документах установки цен товаров), но автоматически добавляется информация, необходимая для правильного отражения документов в бухгалтерском и налоговом учете (счета учета товаров, счета учета расчетов с контрагентами и т.д.). Возможно также и обратная миграция документов и справочников. Например, в конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия вводится информация о платежах, и эта информация мигрирует в конфигурацию Управление торговлей.

Из конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия в конфигурацию Управление торговлей выгружаются только документы, связанные с операциями движения наличных и безналичных денежных средств (Приходный кассовый ордер, Расходный кассовый ордер, Поступление на расчетный счет, Списание с расчетного счета).
Настройка обмена

При создании обмена выбор конфигурации-источника определяется следующими принципами:

    Если в обеих конфигурациях на момент создания обмена уже имеются данные, причем часть из них являются общими данными (справочники "Организации", "Контрагенты" и т.п.), то от того, какая конфигурация будет выбрана в качестве источника, будет зависеть и то, к какому виду будет приведена эта часть общих данных (приоритетнее версия конфигурации, откуда выгружаются данные первый раз, т.е. конфигурация-источник).
    Например, если в конфигурации "Управление торговлей" информация об организациях описана более полно (заполнено больше реквизитов, заполнена контактная информация и т.д.), и по остальным видам данных ситуация такая же, то целесообразнее в качестве источника данных при создании обмена выбрать конфигурацию "Управление торговлей" и изначально производить выгрузку данных именно из нее. В этом случае общие данные будут приведены к состоянию конфигурации "Управление торговлей".
    Если не все общие данные нужно принять в том виде, в каком они содержатся в конфигурации-источнике, то рекомендуется воспользоваться возможностью интерактивной загрузки данных и при первом обмене загрузить из источника только те данные, которые должны быть загружены в том виде, в котором они хранились в конфигурации-источнике. Остальные данные будут синхронизированы позже, когда произойдет перенос нужной информации из конфигурации-приемника в конфигурацию-источник.
    Если одна из баз пустая или практически пустая, то выбор источника зависит только от пожелания пользователя. Стоит лишь учитывать то, что создание обмена происходит быстрее в менее наполненной базе, т.к. при создании обмена тратится время на выгрузку данных. 

Порядок настройки обмена при начальной выгрузке из конфигурации "Управление торговлей"
Общий порядок действий по созданию обмена на стороне конфигурации "Управление торговлей"

Пользователь в разделе "Администрирование" отрывает форму "Настройки параметров учета" и переходит на закладку "Обмен данными". На этой закладке он включает флаг "Использовать обмен данными" и устанавливает префикс информационной базы.

Пользователь в разделе "Администрирование" открывает  список "Обмены данными", нажимает кнопку "Создать" и в меню выбирает пункт "Создать обмен с конфигурацией "Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0". Открывается форма помощника создания обмена данными.

На первой странице помощника пользователь выбирает пункт "Шаг 1. Создать новый обмен данными" и нажимает кнопку "Далее".

На трех следующих закладках пользователь выполняет настройку транспорта сообщений между конфигурациями:
- Обмен данными через локальный или сетевой каталог;
- Обмен данными через FTP-ресурс, - стандартная функциональность помощника настройки обмена из БСП.

На закладке "Настройка параметров обмена данными" пользователь вводит наименование обмена данными. Название желательно подобрать с учетом того, что на стороне конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" по умолчанию обмен будет назван так же.

Нажимает кнопку "Настроить ограничения" и производит настройки, описанные в разделе "Настройки обмена и требования к первоначальному заполнению конфигурации "Управление торговлей", а также в разделе "Применение фильтров выгрузки". Сохраняет настройки ограничений обмена.

На завершающей закладке нажимает кнопку "Сохранить" для сохранения файла настройки обмена. Устанавливает флажок "Выполнить выгрузку данных сейчас" и нажимает кнопку "Готово".
Общий порядок действий по продолжению создания обмена на стороне конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия"

Пользователь заходит в меню "Сервис", выбирает пункт "Настройка программы".
В открывшейся форме настройки заходит на закладку "Обмен данными", устанавливает галочку "Использовать обмен данными с конфигурациями на платформе 8.2". В поле "Префикс узла для распределенной информационной базы" устанавливает префикс, если он еще не установлен.

Пользователь в меню "Сервис / Обмен данными с продуктами на платформе 8.2" открывает  список "Обмен данными". Нажимает кнопку "Создать" и в меню выбирает пункт "Создать обмен с конфигурацией "Управление торговлей, ред. 11". Открывается форма помощника создания обмена данными.

На первой странице помощника пользователь выбирает пункт "Шаг 2. Продолжить создание обмена данными", указывает путь к файлу настройки обмена "Настройки обмена для БП.xml", сформированному на этапе создания обмена на стороне конфигурации "Управление торговлей" и нажимает кнопку "Далее".

На трех следующих закладках пользователь выполняет настройку транспорта сообщений между конфигурациями, аналогично тому, как это было описано в  "Общий порядок действий по созданию обмена на стороне конфигурации "Управление торговлей".

На закладке "Настройка параметров обмена данными" пользователь может изменить название обмена, по умолчанию название обмена такое же как на стороне конфигурации "Управление торговлей".

Нажимает кнопку "Настроить ограничения" и в форме настройки задает ограничения обмена данными, а также производит настройки, описанные в разделе "Настройки обмена и требования к первоначальному заполнению конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия", а также в разделе "Применение фильтров выгрузки". Сохраняет настройки ограничений обмена.

На завершающей закладке нажимает кнопку "Сохранить" для сохранения файла настройки обмена. Устанавливает флажок "Выполнить выгрузку данных сейчас" и нажимает кнопку "Готово".
Порядок настройки обмена при начальной выгрузке из конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия"
Общий порядок действий по созданию обмена на стороне конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия"

Пользователь заходит в меню "Сервис", выбирает пункт "Настройка программы".
В открывшейся форме настройки заходит на закладку "Обмен данными", устанавливает галочку "Использовать обмен данными с конфигурациями на платформе 8.2". В поле "Префикс узла для распределенной информационной базы" устанавливает префикс информационной базы, если он еще не установлен.

Пользователь в меню "Сервис / Обмен данными с продуктами на платформе 8.2" открывает  список "Обмен данными". Нажимает кнопку "Создать" и в меню выбирает пункт "Создать обмен с конфигурацией "Управление торговлей, ред. 11". Открывается форма помощника создания обмена данными.

На первой странице помощника пользователь выбирает пункт "Шаг 1. Создать новый обмен данными" и нажимает кнопку "Далее".

На трех следующих закладках пользователь выполняет настройку транспорта сообщений между конфигурациями, аналогично тому, как это было описано в разделе "Общий порядок действий по созданию обмена на стороне конфигурации "Управление торговлей".

На закладке "Настройка параметров обмена данными" пользователь вводит наименование обмена данными. Название желательно подобрать с учетом того, что на стороне конфигурации "Управление торговлей" по умолчанию обмен будет назван также.

Нажимает кнопку "Настроить ограничения" и в форме настройки задает ограничения обмена данными, а также производит настройки, описанные в разделе "Настройки обмена и требования к первоначальному заполнению конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия". Сохраняет настройки ограничений обмена.

На завершающей закладке нажимает кнопку "Сохранить" для сохранения файла настройки обмена. Устанавливает флажок "Выполнить выгрузку данных сейчас" и нажимает кнопку "Готово".
Общий порядок действий по продолжению создания обмена на стороне конфигурации "Управление торговлей"

Пользователь в разделе "Администрирование" отрывает форму "Настройки параметров учета" и переходит на закладку "Обмен данными". На этой закладке он включает флаг "Использовать обмен данными" и устанавливает префикс информационной базы.

Пользователь в разделе "Администрирование" открывает  список "Обмены данными", нажимает кнопку "Создать" и в меню выбирает пункт "Создать обмен с конфигурацией "Бухгалтерия предприятия, ред. 2.0". Открывается форма помощника создания обмена данными.

На первой странице помощника пользователь выбирает пункт "Шаг 2. Продолжить создание обмена данными", указывает путь к файлу настройки обмена "Настройки обмена для УТ.xml", созданному на этапе создания обмена на стороне конфигурации "Розница" и нажимает кнопку "Далее".

На трех следующих закладках пользователь выполняет настройку транспорта сообщений между конфигурациями, аналогично тому, как это было описано в разделе "Общий порядок действий по созданию обмена на стороне конфигурации "Розница".

На закладке "Настройка параметров обмена данными" пользователь может изменить название обмена, по умолчанию название обмена такое же как на стороне конфигурации "Розница".

Нажимает кнопку "Настроить ограничения" и в форме настройки задает ограничения обмена данными, а также производит настройки, описанные в разделе "Настройки обмена и требования к первоначальному заполнению конфигурации "Управление торговлей", а также в разделе "Применение фильтров выгрузки". Сохраняет настройки ограничений обмена.

Нажимает кнопку "Настроить значения" и в форме настройки указывает значения по умолчанию. Сохраняет настройки значений по умолчанию. Устанавливает флажок "Выполнить выгрузку данных сейчас" и нажимает кнопку "Готово".
Настройки обмена и требования к первоначальному заполнению конфигурации "Управление торговлей"

Все документы, загружаемые из конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" не проводятся в конфигурации "Управление торговлей", если они ранее не были в ней проведены.

Чтобы проведенные документы, загружаемые из конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" проводились также и в конфигурации "Управление торговлей", необходимо в узле обмена конфигурации "Управление торговлей" установить галочку "Разрешить проведение документов".
Настройки обмена и требования к первоначальному заполнению конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия"

Все документы, загружаемые из конфигурации "Управление торговлей" не проводятся в конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия", если они ранее не были в ней проведены.

Чтобы проведенные документы, загружаемые из конфигурации "Управление торговлей" проводились также и в конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия", необходимо в узле обмена конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" установить галочку "Разрешить проведение документов".
Предварительные действия

Перед началом настройки обмена данными необходимо произвести следующие предварительные действия в информационных базах конфигураций Управление торговлей и Бухгалтерия предприятия.

    В конфигурациях Бухгалтерия предприятия и Управление торговлей  должна быть введена информация о тех организациях, по которым будет мигрировать информация при обмене данными. Для этих организаций должна быть определена учетная политика бухгалтерского и налогового учета в обеих конфигурациях.
    В конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия должна быть правильно заполнена информация в регистрах сведений, обеспечивающих заполнение бухгалтерских счетов по умолчанию (Счета учета номенклатуры, Счета учета расчетов с контрагентами). 

Применение фильтров выгрузки

Принцип действия фильтров выгрузки таков, что новые настройки действуют применительно для всех данных - в момент создания обмена, либо только для тех данных, которые были изменены после момента применения новых настроек - после создания обмена, поэтому рекомендуется максимально ответственно подойти к настройке фильтров при создании обмена данными.

Пример: при создании обмена пользователь установил фильтр по организации. В базу-приемник выгрузились данные только по указанной организации. Далее пользователь решил, что в базу-приемник должны выгружаться данные по всем организациям. Но так как настройки начинают действовать только для вновь изменяемых данных, то уже имеющиеся документы и справочники не будут выгружены в базу-приемник до тех пор, пока пользователь не произведет с ними какие-либо изменения.
Дата начала выгрузки документов

Если пользователю необходимо выгружать документы с какой-то определенной даты, то в настройках узла обмена он устанавливает значение "Дата начала выгрузки документов" на нужную ему дату, по умолчанию значение равно дате начала текущего года.
Фильтр по организациям

Включение данного фильтра позволяет ограничить список организаций, по которым разрешен обмен данными. Наличие включенного фильтра влияет как на выгрузку самого справочника организаций, так и на выгрузку других данных, связанных с организациями (справочники и документы).
Особенности выгрузки справочников и документов
Использование аналитики по договорам контрагентов

В конфигурации "Управление торговлей" не ведется аналитика по договорам контрагентов, в то время как в конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" эта аналитика является обязательной для большинства хозяйственных операций, связанных взаимодействием предприятия с другими хозяйствующими субъектами.

Для обеспечения правильности отражения операций, формируемых на стороне конфигурации "Управление торговлей", в конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" договора контрагентов формируются "на лету" при загрузке какой-либо хозяйственной операции, включая в себя при этом именно такие параметры договора, которые точным образом характеризуют загружаемую операцию.

К таким параметрам относятся:

    Организация;
    Владелец договора (контрагент);
    Вид договора (С покупателем, С поставщиком, С комитентом, С комиссионером, Прочее);
    Валюта взаиморасчетов;
    Признак ведения расчетов в условных единицах (используется или нет).

Таким образом, при выгрузке каждой операции, где требуется указание договора, параметры договора однозначно определяются параметрами самой операции.

Синхронизация договоров происходит по комбинации перечисленных параметров, если договора с нужными параметрами нет в конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия", то происходит создание такого договора. Необходимо отметить, что поиск договора осуществляется только из числа ранее загруженных таким же образом договоров: неявно в поиске участвует еще один невидимый пользователю параметр договора Используется при обмене данными, значение которого всегда Истина для договоров, загруженных из конфигурации "Управление торговлей".

Таким образом хозяйственные операции, которые ведутся в конфигурации "Управление торговлей" при загрузке в конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия предприятия всегда оформляются по особым договорам, создаваемым и контролируемым самой системой "Управление торговлей".

Ниже приведена таблица, в которой демонстрируются особенности формирования параметров договора в зависимости от хозяйственной операции, выгружаемой из конфигурации "Управление торговлей" в конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия предприятия".

----------

Elena_gp (14.11.2011)

----------


## HrenovvV

Люди добрые, помогите кто-нибудь!!! Столкнулся с такой проблемой - перебил всю зарплату по предприятию с 2010 года, перешел на 2011 - пишет сообщение "Проверьте правильность заполнения производственного календаря!", календарь заведен, праздничные дни выбраны, но все равно пишет... Что делать? Когда-то мелькало сообщение, как выправить через Конфигуратор, но сейчас не могу найти

----------


## VDIGIT

Доброго времени суток ! Имеется 1С Предприятие 8.2 Управление торговлей 10.3 ! все данные забиты(номенклатура, цены и т.д) каким образом осуществлять продажу(чтобы было все по правилам), если вид склада НТТ ? через документы->розница->отчеты о розничных продажах ? или как ? подскажите пожалуйста ?

----------


## EVAPOST

Подскажите пожалуйста, как установить 1С с работой по сети на 4 компа? На одном компе уже установлена, нужно теперь сделать работу по сети, подключить еще 3 шт.

----------


## FNS

> Подскажите пожалуйста, как установить 1С с работой по сети на 4 компа? На одном компе уже установлена, нужно теперь сделать работу по сети, подключить еще 3 шт.



Компьютер с расшаренной бд 1С->Подключение клиентов к расшаренной базе в локальной сети
Установить на оставшиеся компы платформу и купить ключик. Или воспользоваться эмулятором.
Наипростейший вариант.

----------

EVAPOST (02.12.2011)

----------


## S_GRAY

> Подскажите пожалуйста, как установить 1С с работой по сети на 4 компа? На одном компе уже установлена, нужно теперь сделать работу по сети, подключить еще 3 шт.


Полагаю, что платформа 8.2, иначе вопроса бы не было. Базы установлены на одном из 4-х компьютеров, естественно папка, где находятся базы должна иметь общий доступ (расшарена), дополнительные параметры общего доступа настраиваете сами ( полный доступ, чтение, редактирование и т. д). В конфигураторе добавляете необходимое количество пользователей, в вашем случае 4 (Администрирование -> Пользователи), с указанием имени, пароля, рабочей роли, основного интерфейса. Каждый пользователь работает со своего рабочего места, под своим именем. Все это имеет смысл, если у вас на остальных рабочих местах установлена платформа 8.2 и локальная сеть настроена (речь идет о простой одноранговой сети, а не о серверном, или терминальном вариантах).

----------

EVAPOST (02.12.2011)

----------


## <Sam_777>

Ребята, очень нужна обработка "ОчисткаЗаписейРегистраСв  денийСостояниеОбменаДанн  ми.epf" для 1с8.2, которая должна быть на диске ИТС за декабрь 2010 или на каком-то из ИТС-2011.
Дайте ссылку где можно качнуть. У меня проблема с обновлением конфигурации, видимо из-за нее. Буду очень признателен!

----------


## vofka-vofka

> "не удается сформировать внешнюю печатную форму компоненты и т.д. "


Надо эту внешнюю печатную форму конвертировать в формат платформы 8.2.
Справочник - Внешние печатные формы - выбрать нужную.
Нажать Сохранить, открыть её в Конфигураторе 8.2, он спросит конвертировать? ответить Да.
Потом снова в Предприятии этот сохраненный и уже конвертированный файл загрузить.[COLOR="Silver"]

----------


## fear-tema

Ребят, я мало в этом шар, возможно будет тупой вопрос, но все же, можно ли скачать  прогу со всеми конфигурациями сразу? чтоб не было геромроя с их отдельной установкой?

----------


## avm3110

> Ребят, я мало в этом шар, возможно будет тупой вопрос, но все же, можно ли скачать  прогу со всеми конфигурациями сразу? чтоб не было геромроя с их отдельной установкой?


"Это фантастика, сынок" (с) из телерекламы... Т.е. на тупой вопрос не менее тупой ответ - *НЕЛЬЗЯ*

----------


## Farfex

Не могу найти Конструктор выходной формы для составления отчетов. У меня учебная версия 1с 8.2. Он должен находиться на вкладке Макеты при создании отчета, но там нет.

----------


## avm3110

> Не могу найти Конструктор выходной формы для составления отчетов. У меня учебная версия 1с 8.2. Он должен находиться на вкладке Макеты при создании отчета, но там нет.


Он есть, его не может быть:mad:... выбираете в дереве метаданных свой отчет и при нажатии правой кнопки ищите "Конструкторы" -> "Конструктор выходной формы"

----------


## Farfex

К сожалению такого пункта нет.Screen.jpg
Но в модуле менеджер есть Конструктор запроса,  это тоже самое, насколько я понял

----------


## avm3110

> К сожалению такого пункта нет.


Какая версия платформы? Укажите все цифирки релиза платформы

P.S.  Не поленился, скачал от сюда http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%83-!!!/page13

последний релиз учебной платформы и там искомый Вами конструктор находится на указанном мною месте...

Удачи

---------- Post added at 14:50 ---------- Previous post was at 13:45 ----------




> Но в модуле менеджер есть Конструктор запроса,  это тоже самое, насколько я понял


ну не совсем :cool: Т.е. это разные конструкторы, хотя безусловно один из этапов конструктора выходной формы является работа конструктора запросов


Да, а кстати... А какой у Вас "основной режим  запуска" Вашей конфигурации? Если "управляемое приложение", то да, тогда меню "Конструкторы" не будет доступно для Отчетов (так как конструктор выходной формы имеет смысл только для режима "обычное приложение")

----------


## Мадам

Спасибо за подробную информацию. Только все выгружается но ничего не хочет загружаться. Просьба у меня - может кто знает как выгрузить справочники из комплексной 1с 7 в комплексную автом. 8.2

----------


## avm3110

> Спасибо за подробную информацию. Только все выгружается но ничего не хочет загружаться. Просьба у меня - может кто знает как выгрузить справочники из комплексной 1с 7 в комплексную автом. 8.2


Ну я знаю:blush:

Для решения такого класса задач служит специальное решение "от 1С" - Конвертация данных 2.0
с помощью данного решения Вы делаете необходимые правила обмена и затем по этим правилам и происходит "автоматом" загрузка справочников одной конфигурации (например на платформе 1С 7.7) в другую (например на платформе 1С 8.2)

----------

Мадам (01.12.2011)

----------


## Мадам

Спасибо! Сейчай буду знакомится с конвертацией 2.0

----------


## Lenu4

Здравствуйте!
Очень нужна ваша помощь!
Ни как не получается перенести данные (позиции номенклатуры) из конфигурации "бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.27.1" в конфигурацию "Розница 1.0.11.2". Платформа 8.2. Подскажите пожалуйста что нужно сделать что бы все сработало.

----------


## avm3110

> Здравствуйте!
> Очень нужна ваша помощь!
> Ни как не получается перенести данные (позиции номенклатуры) из конфигурации "бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.27.1" в конфигурацию "Розница 1.0.11.2". Платформа 8.2. Подскажите пожалуйста что нужно сделать что бы все сработало.


Для решения такого класса задач служит специальное решение "от 1С" - Конвертация данных 2.0
с помощью данного решения Вы делаете необходимые правила обмена и затем по этим правилам и происходит "автоматом" загрузка справочников. Если эти конфигурации принадлежат одной платформе 8.2, то обмен может спокойно идти на уровне com - соединения - т.е. даже динамически.

----------


## Lenu4

*avm3110*, Спасибо!
Конфигурации принадлежат одной платформе  т.е. правильно я понимаю, что для обмена данными мне не потребуется специальное решение "Конвертация данных"?
Есть ли какой нибудь пошаговый мануал как совершить обмен данными между разными конфигурациями одной платформы (имеется ввиду платформа 8.2)?
Все попытки напрасны поскольку требуются некие правила, которые я ни как не могу создать, можно ли как нибудь обойтись без этих правил? 
Так же все мануалы по созданию правил обмена ссылаются на обработку этих файлов: MD82Exp.epf; MD81Exp.epf; MD77Exp.epf (в зависимости от версии), но эти файлы являются файлами конфигурации "конвертации данных" соответственно правила загружаются для этой конфигурации.  какой файл нужно открыть что бы выгрузить из него метаданные для бухгалтерии, а так же для розницы?

или как я понимаю можно обойтись без этого если платформа одна? Что тогда нужно сделать что бы конфигурация "Конвертация данных" была не нужна?

----------


## avm3110

> *avm3110*, Спасибо!
> Конфигурации принадлежат одной платформе  т.е. правильно я понимаю, что для обмена данными мне не потребуется специальное решение "Конвертация данных"?
> Есть ли какой нибудь пошаговый мануал как совершить обмен данными между разными конфигурациями одной платформы (имеется ввиду платформа 8.2)?
> Все попытки напрасны поскольку требуются некие правила, которые я ни как не могу создать, можно ли как нибудь обойтись без этих правил? 
> Так же все мануалы по созданию правил обмена ссылаются на обработку этих файлов: MD82Exp.epf; MD81Exp.epf; MD77Exp.epf (в зависимости от версии), но эти файлы являются файлами конфигурации "конвертации данных" соответственно правила загружаются для этой конфигурации.  какой файл нужно открыть что бы выгрузить из него метаданные для бухгалтерии, а так же для розницы?
> 
> или как я понимаю можно обойтись без этого если платформа одна? Что тогда нужно сделать что бы конфигурация "Конвертация данных" была не нужна?


Не-е-е.. не совсем прав :-)

Если обе конфигурации принадлежать 8.2, то можно использовать в качестве транспорта обмена - com - соединение, в противном случае - это будет xml-файл.
Обойтись без использования "КД 2.0" можно если найдёшь нужный тебе правила обмена, но если таковых нет - то без "КД 2.0" тебе не обойтись.
По поводу обработок:
MD82Exp.epf - нужна чтобы выгрузить описание конфигурации (в твоём случаии как конфигурации приёмника, так и конфигурации приёмника). Затем загружаешь эти правила в базу созданную на основе "КД 2.0" и генеришь правила обмена. Затем делаешь обмен или соответствующей обработкой из КД 2.0 или встроенной в типовую конфигурацию универсальной обработкой.

Пошаговая инструкция есть как в виде  word-файла в конфигурации КД 2.0, или в указанной конфигурации есть "обучающий пример" или покупай соответствующую книжку (Обмен данными) в которой всё описано в примерах.

Удачи

----------


## magdalena

Здравствуйте подскажите пожалуйста, при обновлении платформы нужно соблюдать последовательность, как при обновлении в конфигурациях, или можно пропустить некоторые выпуски и установить последний.
Спасибо.

----------


## avm3110

> Здравствуйте подскажите пожалуйста, при обновлении платформы нужно соблюдать последовательность, как при обновлении в конфигурациях, или можно пропустить некоторые выпуски и установить последний.
> Спасибо.


Если мы говорим про ап платформы, то при каждой установке платформа ставится полностью (т.е. для установки, наличия иных "предыдущих" платформ не требуется). Но в 8.2 сделано так, что каждая установка делается в свой собственный каталог - это сделано с целью, чтобы можно было работать со стороны клиента с разными версиями серверов 1С Предприятия. Т.е. если Вы работаете всегда с единственной версией 1С Предприятия (например с последней), то все не нужные платформы можно смело удалять.

----------

magdalena (05.12.2011)

----------


## magdalena

> Если мы говорим про ап платформы, то при каждой установке платформа ставится полностью (т.е. для установки, наличия иных "предыдущих" платформ не требуется). Но в 8.2 сделано так, что каждая установка делается в свой собственный каталог - это сделано с целью, чтобы можно было работать со стороны клиента с разными версиями серверов 1С Предприятия. Т.е. если Вы работаете всегда с единственной версией 1С Предприятия (например с последней), то все не нужные платформы можно смело удалять.


У меня установлена платформа 8.2.13.205 и конфигурации ЗиУП проф 2.5.41.3, Налогоплательщик 3.0.30.1. Конфигурации я обновляю последовательно, а вот платформу ещё не пробовала.Подскажите как правильно это сделать.
Спасибо большое.

----------


## avm3110

> У меня установлена платформа 8.2.13.205 и конфигурации ЗиУП проф 2.5.41.3, Налогоплательщик 3.0.30.1. Конфигурации я обновляю последовательно, а вот платформу ещё не пробовала.Подскажите как правильно это сделать.
> Спасибо большое.


С платформой таких заморочек нет - просто ставите последний ап 8.2.14.540 и затем конвертируете через конфигуратор свои базы под новую платформу в режиме "совместимости" и всё...

----------

magdalena (05.12.2011)

----------


## Мадам

Добрый день! Кто подскажет как на базе 8.2  из бухгалтерии сделать выгрузку в компк.автом. Прочитываю сообщения , нужен файл MD82Exp.epf  Где взять его. ни бухгалт. ни в комплк.авт. ни в конвертации 2.1 я его не нашла?

----------


## avm3110

> Добрый день! Кто подскажет как на базе 8.2  из бухгалтерии сделать выгрузку в компк.автом. Прочитываю сообщения , нужен файл MD82Exp.epf  Где взять его. ни бухгалт. ни в комплк.авт. ни в конвертации 2.1 я его не нашла?


Этот файл есть в каталоге куда Вы поставили шаблон конфигурации "Конвертация данных".
Например у меня это следующий путь - C:\1C\1Cv82\tmplts\1c\Conversion\2_1_5_1

Только учтите.. Эта оброботка нужна для того чтобы сделать выгрузку "описания конфигурации", а для обмена нужно использовать уже настроенные "правила обмена" и либо обработку V8Exchan82.epf по тому же пути, либо уже стандартной обработкой "Универсальный обмен данными" в соответствующей типовой конфигурации.

----------


## magdalena

> С платформой таких заморочек нет - просто ставите последний ап 8.2.14.540 и затем конвертируете через конфигуратор свои базы под новую платформу в режиме "совместимости" и всё...


А можно ещё по пристаю:)
Не могли ли Вы поподробней объяснить, как сконвертировать свои базы, очень осторожничаю, боюсь сделать что-нибудь не так.
спасибо

----------


## avm3110

> А можно ещё по пристаю:)
> Не могли ли Вы поподробней объяснить, как сконвертировать свои базы, очень осторожничаю, боюсь сделать что-нибудь не так.
> спасибо


Конечно можно :blush:

Делаете по пунктам так:
   - заходите в конфигуратор и делаете полную выгрузку базы (делаете dt-файл и от греха подальше выкладываете его на другой носитель);
   - устанавливаете платформу 8.2.14.540 которую качаете либо с данного форума, либо если есть действующая подписка ИТС с сайта 1С;
   - запускаете в режиме конфигуратора свою конфигурацию и на вопрос "хотите ли Вы конвертировать базу?" отвечаете да. После чего идёт конвертация. Сохраняете конфигурацию и выходите из кофигуратора;
   - на всякий случай делаете опять выгрузку базу (под лозунгом "кашу маслом не испортишь" и "бэкапы лишними не бывают");
   - далее работаете долго и счастливо на новой платформе;

ЗЫ.. Если у Вас с базой работают на других компьютерах - проследите, чтобы там так же обновилась платформа.

Удачи:drinks:

----------

magdalena (05.12.2011)

----------


## алекс33.72

Добрый день!
Подскажите где найти
компонента 1С:Печать штрихкодов для 8,2

----------


## olesja*

Добрый вечер. Начинаю осваивать 1с 8.2:( подскажите пожалуйста, при составлении авансового отчеты,мы куда вбиваем купленный товар (ручка, бумага.....) : в ТОВАР или ПРОЧЕЕ ИИИИИИИИ? запуталась.....спасибо.

----------


## Lenu4

Здравствуйте! Знающие люди дайте пожалуйста совет!
Имеется конфигурация "Розница 1.0.14.4" нужно обновить ее до 2.0.2.6. Перепробовал кучу вариантов, ничего не получается. Я понимаю что нужно последовательно скачивать обновления, я прав? Если да то какова последовательность в конкретной ситуации?

Так же подскажие пожалуйста существует ли в рознице 2.0 Универсальный Обмен Данными XML? Просто в конфигураторе он есть, а вот в предприятии я его не могу найти...

----------


## magdalena

*avm3110* помогите!!! Установила платформу, сделала выгрузку, как Вы сказали, затем сконвертировала базу. Захожу , а у меня просят лицензию!!! Помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## avm3110

> Здравствуйте! Знающие люди дайте пожалуйста совет!
> Имеется конфигурация "Розница 1.0.14.4" нужно обновить ее до 2.0.2.6. Перепробовал кучу вариантов, ничего не получается. Я понимаю что нужно последовательно скачивать обновления, я прав? Если да то какова последовательность в конкретной ситуации?


Вы правы.. Именно так и нужно делать. Найти все ключевые обновления между Вашей текущей конфигурацией и той конфигурацией, которая нужна. Искать можно или на сайте 1С (если есть актуальная подписка на ИТС) или на страничках этого форума.





> Так же подскажие пожалуйста существует ли в рознице 2.0 Универсальный Обмен Данными XML? Просто в конфигураторе он есть, а вот в предприятии я его не могу найти...


Всё что есть в конфигураторе есть и в режиме 1С Предприятия (если прав хватает). Как Вариант поискать в меню Предприятие что-то типа "Обмен".

---------- Post added at 09:09 ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 ----------




> *avm3110* помогите!!! Установила платформу, сделала выгрузку, как Вы сказали, затем сконвертировала базу. Захожу , а у меня просят лицензию!!! Помогите пожалуйста!


А у Вас Файловая база или Клиент-серверная? И что у Вас с ключами - они у Вас легальные или работали через эмулятор (если через эмулятор, то смотрите на станичниках форума "лекарство" для Вашей операционки)?

----------

magdalena (06.12.2011)

----------


## magdalena

> ---------- Post added at 09:09 ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> А у Вас Файловая база или Клиент-серверная? И что у Вас с ключами - они у Вас легальные или работали через эмулятор (если через эмулятор, то смотрите на станичниках форума "лекарство" для Вашей операционки)?


База файловая, ключи работали через эмулятор. "Лекарство" поставила, перезагрузила и всё, праздник наступил!!! Спасибо за помощь!!!

----------


## Atali958

Купили лицензионную 1с82 Бухгалтерию. Устанавливаем ее на сервер. Входим без проблем. Когда открыта 1с входим через удаленный рабочий стол без проблем. Если предварительно не открыли 1с на сервере, то открыть программу с удаленного раб стола, не получается, ругается. Кто встречался с такой проблемой, подскажите, как ее решить. скажу, что на ломанной работали до этого, никаких проблем...

----------


## алекс33.72

Помогите пожалуйста!
Не могу распечатать квитанции для оплаты по ЖКС
просит
*компонента 1С:Печать штрихкодов для 8,2*!!!

----------


## Lenu4

> Цитата Сообщение от Lenu4 Посмотреть сообщение
> Здравствуйте! Знающие люди дайте пожалуйста совет!
> Имеется конфигурация "Розница 1.0.14.4" нужно обновить ее до 2.0.2.6. Перепробовал кучу вариантов, ничего не получается. Я понимаю что нужно последовательно скачивать обновления, я прав? Если да то какова последовательность в конкретной ситуации?
> Вы правы.. Именно так и нужно делать. Найти все ключевые обновления между Вашей текущей конфигурацией и той конфигурацией, которая нужна. Искать можно или на сайте 1С (если есть актуальная подписка на ИТС) или на страничках этого форума.
> 
> 
> Цитата Сообщение от Lenu4 Посмотреть сообщение
> Так же подскажие пожалуйста существует ли в рознице 2.0 Универсальный Обмен Данными XML? Просто в конфигураторе он есть, а вот в предприятии я его не могу найти...
> Всё что есть в конфигураторе есть и в режиме 1С Предприятия (если прав хватает). Как Вариант поискать в меню Предприятие что-то типа "Обмен".



А как понять что обновление ключевое?

----------


## avm3110

> А как понять что обновление ключевое?


Для этого нужно "откручивать" от апа того релиза на который Вы хотите перейти и в указанной поставке на ап есть html-файл где всё написано. Так например для ап на последний релиз ЗУПа сказано -"*Версия предназначена для обновления с конфигурации версий 2.5.41.3 и 2.5.42.3.*". Т.е. чтобы перейти на релиз ЗУП 2.5.42.4 Вам нужно иметь ключевой ап версии 2.5.41.3, а вот апать на версию 2.5.42.3 - это избыточно, Вы вполне можете перепрыгнуть сразу с 2.5.41.3 на 2.5.42.4. Следовательно если у вас более младший релиз, то ищите ап на 2.5.41.3 и читаете там какой релиз является ключевым для указанного апа и т.д.

Так понятно?:blush:

----------

Lenu4 (07.12.2011)

----------


## Lenu4

> Цитата Сообщение от Lenu4 Посмотреть сообщение
> А как понять что обновление ключевое?
> Для этого нужно "откручивать" от апа того релиза на который Вы хотите перейти и в указанной поставке на ап есть html-файл где всё написано. Так например для ап на последний релиз ЗУПа сказано -"Версия предназначена для обновления с конфигурации версий 2.5.41.3 и 2.5.42.3.". Т.е. чтобы перейти на релиз ЗУП 2.5.42.4 Вам нужно иметь ключевой ап версии 2.5.41.3, а вот апать на версию 2.5.42.3 - это избыточно, Вы вполне можете перепрыгнуть сразу с 2.5.41.3 на 2.5.42.4. Следовательно если у вас более младший релиз, то ищите ап на 2.5.41.3 и читаете там какой релиз является ключевым для указанного апа и т.д.
> 
> Так понятно?



Ну вроде бы да ))))
спасибо! Буду пробовать!

----------


## fear-tema

Привет всем! Хотелось бы узнать про учебную версию (где скачать как ставить и что в ней можно) , и ещё такой вопрос, как установить любую конфигурацию на 1C Enterprise_8.2.14.540, а установить на неё нужно 1С_Управление_торговлей

----------


## Iwan777

Кто-нибудь в курсе, когда выйдет обновление для ут 10.3 с корректирующей счёт-фактурой?

----------


## бабка

[QUOTE=olesja*;197959]Добрый вечер. Начинаю осваивать 1с 8.2:( подскажите пожалуйста, при составлении авансового отчеты,мы куда вбиваем купленный товар (ручка, бумага.....) : в ТОВАР или ПРОЧЕЕ ИИИИИИИИ? запуталась.....спасибо.[/QUOT
Конечно в товары. Вы, находясь в любом документе, нажимайте на ?, там все подробно описывается.

---------- Post added at 21:38 ---------- Previous post was at 21:28 ----------




> Доброго времени суток ! Имеется 1С Предприятие 8.2 Управление торговлей 10.3 ! все данные забиты(номенклатура, цены и т.д) каким образом осуществлять продажу(чтобы было все по правилам), если вид склада НТТ ? через документы->розница->отчеты о розничных продажах ? или как ? подскажите пожалуйста ?


Для склада НТТ сначала нужно делать склад->инвентаризация товаров на складе,а закладка товары в отчете о розничных продажах заполняется на основании инвентаризации.

----------


## fear-tema

Люди, обьясните мне что скачать и как установить  чтобы у меня была версия 1с предприятие 8.2 или 8.1 управление торговлей? очень надо !

----------


## FotoGraff

Подскажите, где регламентированную отчетность скачать? (1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.14.528), Бух  2.0.22.1 )[FIELDSET][/FIELDSET]

----------


## S_GRAY

> Подскажите, где регламентированную отчетность скачать? (1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.14.528), Бух  2.0.22.1 )[FIELDSET][/FIELDSET]


Нигде. Реглам. отчетность входит в состав конфигурации. Обнови конфигурацию - последняя 2.0.30.8.

----------


## katy

Кто пробовал без программирования в бух 8.2 смоделировать раздельный учет осн+енвд1+енвд2, то есть показать в учете 3, а не 2 вида деятельности. Поможите.

----------


## MrShadow

Есть у кого конфа БИТ-МСФО?

----------


## valushka

Добрый вечер. подскажите как исправить ошибку " ключ программы больше недоступен ".  работаю в бухгалтерии предприятия проф. платформа 8.2.14.533 на win 7.программа постоянно вылетает. ПОМОГИТЕ!

----------


## alex_phantom

> ключ программы больше недоступен


Это бывает если программа патченая или после засыпания компа USB ключи отваливаются.
У меня такое бывает. Помогает эмулятор ключа.

----------


## valushka

подскажите где взять эмулятор.

----------


## alex_phantom

> подскажите где взять эмулятор.


На этом же форуме в разделе платформа 8.2, там их много, вот например
СЦЫЛОЧКА

----------

valushka (23.12.2011)

----------


## valushka

Спасибо. попробую

----------


## бабка

Скажите, пожалуйста, что делать, если при обновлении программы 1с 8.2 Бух. проф появляется надпись "Имеется предупреждение"?

----------


## avddev

> Скажите, пожалуйста, что делать, если при обновлении программы 1с 8.2 Бух. проф появляется надпись "Имеется предупреждение"?


Ну бывает иногда ничего страшного нет. Иногда выскакивает, самое главное выгрузить архивную копию до обновления.

----------


## katy

> Кто пробовал без программирования в бух 8.2 смоделировать раздельный учет осн+енвд1+енвд2, то есть показать в учете 3, а не 2 вида деятельности. Поможите.


Вчера не кушала, не спала, все поняла: распределять *расходы* между енвд1 и енвд2 не принципиально, главное - не списать лишнего на общий режим. С зарплатой все ништяк - все варианты предусмотрены: распределение ручное, распределение автоматическое или конкретный вид деятельности.

----------


## kryssperer

Помогите пожалуйста!
1С пока фактически на "вы", обновляю и бэкаплю как робот, больше ничерта не могу, так что не бейте за незнание.

Дано: 1С 8.2 бухгалтерия, версия конфига - 2.29.10
В регламентированных отчётах отсутствуют формы для "бухагтерских отчётов формы 1 и 2" и декларации по ЕСН за 2011 год.  То есть можно сделать такой отчёт за 2010, а при попытке ткнуть на 2011, то кнопка "ок" не активна. Обновлял раз в месяц обновлениями с этого форума, что-то не так пошло, или наш бух чего-то не понимает?
Спасибо за помощь заранее!

----------


## tetmyff

Как открыть скаченную программу 1С, если она просит лицензию? помогите, пожалуйста.. у меня Windows 7

----------


## Zokerr

*tetmyff*, зависит от конфигурации а так к доктору за лекарством ищи по ветка и темам все есть на форуме просто надо найти и вылечить

----------


## Jetta SPb

О, у меня тоже... Скачала, платформу, конфигурацию, после стольких мучений уже готовилась отмечать установку, и тут - "нет лицензии"...  Как хоть это лекарство должно выглядеть? )

----------


## avddev

> О, у меня тоже... Скачала, платформу, конфигурацию, после стольких мучений уже готовилась отмечать установку, и тут - "нет лицензии"...  Как хоть это лекарство должно выглядеть? )


 Это лекарство зависит от операционной системы если у вас хр то проблем практически нет можно воспользоваться простым эмулятором, а вот ежели 7 да еще 64 битная то придется попотеть. На ветке с конфигурациями в принципе все эти примочки есть. Лучше попробовать поискать для 7. У меня 64 битная и теперь работает только в тест режиме 32 битную 7 можно попробовать и просто эмулем грохнуть, иногда проходит а вот 64 битная не дает.

----------


## Jetta SPb

> Это лекарство зависит от операционной системы если у вас хр то проблем практически нет можно воспользоваться простым эмулятором, а вот ежели 7 да еще 64 битная то придется попотеть. На ветке с конфигурациями в принципе все эти примочки есть. Лучше попробовать поискать для 7. У меня 64 битная и теперь работает только в тест режиме 32 битную 7 можно попробовать и просто эмулем грохнуть, иногда проходит а вот 64 битная не дает.


Я сделала это!!!! )))) У меня 7, 32 битная, сначала нашла 64, не прокатило.. Потом нашла 32, и вуа-ля! ))) Работает!! ) Осталось еще Консультант добить.. и точно напьюсь ) Люблю этот сайт )))

----------


## Ирусик3008

Таже проблема, скачала платформу 8.2.15.289 (у меня виста Х32) , делаю всё как написано в инструкции, а ответ один: у вас нет лицензии)) что я делаю не такИИ

----------


## Ирусик3008

Нашла универсальный патч, которым еще несколько лет назад пользовалась и всё прекрасно встало на свои места))))

----------


## бабка

> Помогите пожалуйста!
> 1С пока фактически на "вы", обновляю и бэкаплю как робот, больше ничерта не могу, так что не бейте за незнание.
> 
> Дано: 1С 8.2 бухгалтерия, версия конфига - 2.29.10
> В регламентированных отчётах отсутствуют формы для "бухагтерских отчётов формы 1 и 2" и декларации по ЕСН за 2011 год.  То есть можно сделать такой отчёт за 2010, а при попытке ткнуть на 2011, то кнопка "ок" не активна. Обновлял раз в месяц обновлениями с этого форума, что-то не так пошло, или наш бух чего-то не понимает?
> Спасибо за помощь заранее!



Формы 1 и 2 только до 2010г., с  2011г. бухгалтерская отчетность, там внутри и форма 1 и форма 2. Декларация по ЕСН только до 2009г., с 2010 года ЕСН нет.

----------


## galeena

> О, у меня тоже... Скачала, платформу, конфигурацию, после стольких мучений уже готовилась отмечать установку, и тут - "нет лицензии"...  Как хоть это лекарство должно выглядеть? )


 http://shareflare.net/download/78123...patch.rar.html

там всё подробно написано в файле в инструкции что делать. Единственное, у меня с первого раза конфигурация не открылась.. я всё закрыла и попробовала открыть конфигурацию заново. и заработало вообще отлично :cool:

----------


## бабка

Кто переходил в 1с 8.2 с осн на усн, помогите, пожалуйста, флажок учитывать положения переходного периода поставила. Для чего он не пойму.

----------


## avddev

Добрый день. Поясните пож- ста в чем отличие зарплата и управление персоналом от зарплаты и управления персоналом корп.И

----------


## Nikola1983

Здравствуйте.

Помогите пожалуйста. Бьюсь уже 3 недели. То одно не получается, то другое. В наличии 1с 8.2 конф. Розница 2.0.2.8. Не понимаю как вводить товар в базу. Делаю так: поступление товара -> создать -> выбираю номенклатуру, в колонке "цена" ничего нет и ввести ничего нельзя. Где можно посмотреть остатки на складах и какая у них средняя закупочная цена? Пожалуйста, просто нервы уже не выдерживают...

----------


## avddev

В данной конфигурации цену товара выбрать нельзя. Цены проставляются автоматом но прежде надо заполнить два справочника первый тип цен - для ввода цены закупки обычно устанавливаются закупочные цены, там же создаются типы цен для реализации можно их сделать расчетными т.е. установить процент наценки фиксированно отталкиваясь например от цен закупки. Далее после создания типа цен надо заполнить такой документ который называется установка цен номенклатуры т.е. набиваете номенклатуру всю открываете данный документ жмете по заполнить по номенклатуре и ручками проставляете закупочные цены и далее заполняете свой документ поступление товаров. А потом второй вопрос уже отчеты -ведомость товаров на складах и стоимостная оценка товаров на складе.

----------

magdalena (16.01.2012), Nikola1983 (15.01.2012)

----------


## grohott

Добрый день!  Очень редко, скачками, работаю в 1с, углубить знания никак не получается, поэтому прошу ответить на мой вопрос. 
Работаю сейчас на платформе (скачанной по одной из ссылок с этого сайта) *1c_portable_8.2.14.519*, ред. 1.6, конфиг: 1.6.28.2. вопрос:
1. как сейчас перейти на редакцию* 2.0.*? (только установить конфигурацию с ред. 2.0. или платформа тоже другая нужна);
2. С какой конфигурации ред 2.0. (более поздней, чем с момента массового перехода) это возможно?.

P.S. есть сейчас в наличие портативная версия платформы 8.2. более свежая, чем 8.2.14.519?

----------


## skrest

Подскажите плиз , а появилась внешняя обработка под БП 2.0 - 8.2 - свертка базы ?

----------


## Nikola1983

С горем по-полам разобрался. Можете подсказать теперь как с дисконтными картами быть?. Создал дисконтную карту с накопительными суммами (от 2000 руб. скидка по карте 5%) Начал пробивать чеки на эту карту, набил 2500 а скидка автоматом не проставилась. Может где то галочку поставить или формулу вписать. Помогите.

----------


## avddev

Не надо формулу есть справочник ценообразование -скидки наценки добавляем новый документ и там добавляем дисконтные карты и свойства предоставления скидок (вот насчет сегмента не скажу но наверно его надо будет создать но не проблематично вроде)

----------


## Ирусик3008

Платформу обязательно нужно ставить 2.0, и уже установив конфигурацию (информ.базу) на эту платформу (8.2) программа сама предложит вам перейти на версию 2.0))))

----------


## grohott

> Платформу обязательно нужно ставить 2.0


Дико извиняюсь, но платформа, вроде, должна быть 8.2.... 
вообщем, мои потуги свелись к следующему:
1. Установила конфигурацию редакции 2.0., релиз 17.6;
2. создала шаблон, а затем пустую инфобазу;
3. попробовала загрузить туда инфобазу редакции 1.6, релиз 28.2.
Итог: загрузка началась: было установлено соединение с инфобазой 1.6., затем пошла выгрузка базы, а потом - *ключ зашиты программы больше не действует* - и все, программа предлагает закрыть ее.

Почему выскакивает такая надпись? Работаю с портативной платформой 8.2.14.519. В чем причина: из-за конфигурации или платформы?

----------


## Ирусик3008

Кряк который стоит для Платформы 8.1 не работает для 8.2, у меня тоже такое было, поэтому поставила универсальный для всех 8-х версий подходит и для Висты и для XP, даже программист кпомню его себе скопировал....

----------


## anton.smyslov

Здравствуйте!

 Может кто нибудь сталкивался со следующей проблемой:
 У меня Бухгалтерия Предприятия 8.1 редакция 1.0. Однажды полетел комп, базу удалось скопировать, но она теперь долго грузится, с трудом открывается конфигуратор. При попытке "выгрузить данные", либо произвести "тестирование и исправление" проходит много времени, и наконец выдается сообщение "недостаточно памяти". Другие базы и ранее сохраненная эта-же открываются нормально. В чем может быть причина?

----------


## skrest

*anton.smyslov*,

Ты в конфигураторе попробуй ее открыть (меню - конфигурация) , и там же попробуй сохранить  - открыть
там же посмотри сведения о ней.
наверняка просто при копирование (вытаскивание базы) к ней прилепилось куча мусора в хвосте
это уже вручну делать обрезание..

----------


## Vikto7

Добрый день, подскажите  как сделать разные наценки для разных групп товаров внутри одной цены,  или это только вручную?

----------


## grohott

> Кряк который стоит для Платформы 8.1 не работает для 8.2, у меня тоже такое было, поэтому поставила универсальный для всех 8-х версий подходит и для Висты и для XP, даже программист кпомню его себе скопировал....


Так я и пользуюсь платформой 8.2....я не могу перейти с 1.6. на 2.0. - это, ведь, речь идет о редакциях конфигурации (или я не правильно понимаю)?

----------


## avddev

Скорее всего платформа т.е. скачивайте платформу и устанавливайте на комп делайте выгрузку базы в 2.0 а потом пробуйте портабельной своей открыть.

----------


## Zokerr

Нужна помощь на платфореме 8.2. немогу разблокировать БД для того чтоб внести изменения как это сделать И Где найти этот флажок кторый её блокирует и убрать запрет на измененияИИ

----------


## Zokerr

Нужна помощь на платфореме 8.2. немогу разблокировать БД для того чтоб внести изменения как это сделать И Где найти этот флажок кторый её блокирует и убрать запрет на измененияИИ

----------


## avddev

Если нужно внести изменения в конфигурацию то - Меню конфигурация поддержка- настройка поддержки - включить возможность изменения-снять с поддержки

----------


## Briz

Периодически и набегами обслуживаю 1С.

Имеется Винда ХР. Платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.13.219), 
Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения, редакция 1.0 (1.0.7.2) 
Все куплено по лицензии. 

Проблема. 
При попытке сформировать файл в документе "Задание на экспорт" для "расходного расписания РБС" (в казначейство),
возникает три ошибки:
!!! Наименование бюджета в соответствии со справочником бюджетов. Для федерального бюджета указывается наименование бюджета «Федеральный бюджет».	!!! Обязательное поле <<AP.NAME_BUD>> не заполнено 
!!! Полное наименование финансового органа. Для федерального бюджета указывается «Министерство финансов Российской Федерации».	!!! Обязательное поле <<AP.NAME_FO>> не заполнено
!!! Телефон ответственного исполнителя.	!!! Обязательное поле <<AP.TEL_ISP>> не заполнено

Подскажите, по каким причинам такое может быть. Вроде проверили все справочники, везде стоит местный бюджет.

----------


## grohott

> Кряк который стоит для Платформы 8.1 не работает для 8.2, у меня тоже такое было, поэтому поставила универсальный для всех 8-х версий подходит и для Висты и для XP, даже программист кпомню его себе скопировал....


*Ирусик3008*, пожалуйста, скиньте ссылочку на этот универсальный кряк.

----------


## 060285

Здравствуйте. При обновлении Бухгалтерия предприятия с версии 2.0.30.8 на 2.0.31.7 программа виснит с надписью Реструктуризация РегистрСведений.Адресный Классификатор. В чем может быть проблемаИИ Кто нибудь с подобным сталкивался?

----------


## avddev

Бывает ничего страшного попробуй обновить не обновлением а установочным файлом т.е. при обновлении вместо файла cfu выбирать cf. Но для этого нужна полная установка 2.0.31.7 или cf ник в ссылках есть

----------


## 060285

Ок, попробую

----------


## ЕдуВмагадан

имеется 2 магазина торгующих через 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.14.540) базы товара по номенклатуре одинаковые как сделать так что бы в программе были видны остатки обоих магазиновИ обмен данными происходит но как вывести в таблицу непонятно.Подскажите

----------


## zas2004

Точно виснет? В диспетчере задач в процессах ничего не работает? Просто у меня было в одном месте минут 40-50 реструктуризация шла

----------


## zas2004

повтор

----------


## Bratan_R

После переустановки сервера 1С с 8.2.12.92 на 8.2.14.540... Запуская с ярлыка конфигуратор, то открывается старая версия.  Если запусть непосредственно 1С 8.2.14.540, то  ругается на то, что версия не соответствует платформе, не предлагая преобразовать данные. В чём может быть ошибка? (висят две службы 1С агент сервера и вторая агент сервера 1С (х86-64), причём вторая не запущена...

----------


## avddev

А не пробовал нажать при входе в ярлык выбрать базу изменить далее каталог далее а потом укажите параметры запуска ну аутентификацию пропустим а ниже основной режим запуска (толстый тонкий клиент как сами установите) а вот версию 1С предприятия можно установить руками т.е. какой версией вы хотите открыть базу для каждой базы можно свою версию устанавивать все версии 8.2 хранятся в програм файл ну напишите что хотите иметь. Насчет преобразования да 14 версия требует преобразования базы процесс безвозвратный (относительно) надо выгрузить архивную копию а затем конвертировать и все.

----------


## alexmoll

Здравствуйте!
Имеется 1С платформа 8.2.13.205 , конфигурация бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.25.5. Обновил через конфигуратор до версии 2.0.26.8. 
Открываю бухгалтерию, после запроса системы о легальности получения обновления выбираю легально и продолжить. Выпадает надпись:
Недостаточно памяти. И программа закрывается. Посмотрел по системе: памяти везде достаточно и оперативки тоже. 
Что делать?

----------


## skrest

*alexmoll*,
Через конфигуратор лечить базу. Полетела она...

----------


## alexmoll

И что делать, как лечить?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

Лечить с помощью chdbfl. А как вылечишь, так потом в пофигураторе реструктуризацию запусти

----------

alexmoll (24.01.2012)

----------


## skrest

> И что делать, как лечить?


Конфигуратор, тестирование и исправление, разрешить изменения
или chdbf

----------


## n1006

ООО "УК Трубочист" город Нижневартовск
Являемся счастливыми обладателями программы 1с 8.2 конфигурации Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК версии 2.0.27.1 редакция 2


Никак не могу подключить коллективные приборы учета и привязать их к лицевым счетам.
Также не могу настроить чтобы тариф на тепло считался в программе сам, по показанию общедомового прибора учета.
И есть проблема по Водоотведению, не могу настроить тариф,  Водоотведение складывается из счетчиков ГВС и ХВС а в программе как это сделать?

----------


## kostya770

Подскажите пожалуйста,а то я чего то не догнал-в версии БП 2.0.32.4,новые формы счетов фактур так и не появились?Вроде в описании обновления написано что счета фактуры тоже должны обновиться,но при заполнении выдает только старыеИИ

----------


## НадеждаЮрьевна

Добрый день, помогите пжл. Нужно сделать прайс на ТМЦ.

----------


## lanka65

Всем добрый вечер!Помогите кто нибудь,не могу разобраться с обменом конфигураций,то ли разница в версиях,то лия что то не правильно делаю.Нужен обмен между БП и Розницей.Вся база данных в бухгалтерии,надо как то все загрузить в розницу.Не пойму кто будет база источник,а кто база приемник,и настройку обмена надо делать одновременно или сначала что то одно потом другое.Надо то всего навсего в розницу выгрузить номенклатуру и цены номенклатуры и все,может есть какой другой способ.Помогите пожалуйста,поделитесь информацией,спасибо.

----------


## alex_phantom

> в версии БП 2.0.32.4,новые формы счетов фактур


Всё есть, только в настройках учёта, в разделе НДС флажок и дату поставить нужно.

----------

Gosh (27.01.2012), kostya770 (26.01.2012), Наталикю (28.01.2012)

----------


## avddev

В настройках параметров учета в закладке НДС поставьте галочку и дату с какого числа и будет тебе счет фактура

----------

kostya770 (26.01.2012), Наталикю (28.01.2012)

----------


## Kolich

> Здравствуйте. При обновлении Бухгалтерия предприятия с версии 2.0.30.8 на 2.0.31.7 программа виснит с надписью Реструктуризация РегистрСведений.Адресный Классификатор. В чем может быть проблемаИИ Кто нибудь с подобным сталкивался?


просто процесс очень долго выполняется, ждите и терпите скрипя зубами, а если еще и машинка медленная и база большая то будет долго выполняться, кофе попейте, у меня тоже долго это делалось!не паниковать только!

---------- Post added at 11:50 ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 ----------

Ребят такой вопрос, кто нить поборол в новом релизе 32.4 проблему с web-ИТСИ?
здесь есть решение http://infostart.ru/public/105722/files/
но аккаунта у меня нет, может кто нить выложит его или подскажет суть решения проблемы?

---------- Post added at 12:11 ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 ----------

Если кто сталкивался как и у меня с данной проблемой, то вот решение http://rghost.ru/36132701

----------


## liros

А как обновлять регламентированную отчетность для 1с 8.2 для бухгалтерии. Программа крякнутая. Обновить через сервер не получается.

----------


## skrest

> А как обновлять регламентированную отчетность для 1с 8.2 для бухгалтерии. Программа крякнутая. Обновить через сервер не получается.


И не получится если не зарегистрирован.
Скачать из соседнего форума конфигурацию(обновление) и с нее обновится.

----------


## Businka

> А как обновлять регламентированную отчетность для 1с 8.2 для бухгалтерии. Программа крякнутая. Обновить через сервер не получается.


Регламентированная отчетность обновляется при обновлении конфигурации.

----------


## Света

Здравствуйте! Подскажите, пожалуйста, как мне загрузить номенклатуру из прайс-листа в Excel в УТ 11.0.7.13. 
Пробовала открыть обработку ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног  оДокумента, но открывается окно без возможности что-либо выбрать.

----------


## Gosh

Добрый день всем.
Кто расчитывает зарплату в "Бухгалтерии Предприятия - проф"  2.0.32.4 и столкнулся со следующей проблемой: стандартный налоговый вычет (код 103)- 400 рублей с 01.01.12 отменен. В данных работника стоит признак не применять данный вычет с 01.01.12, а при начислении зарплаты за январь 2012 1С-ка вычет предоставляет! Это видно при исчислении НДФЛ.
Как решить данную проблему, подскажите плизИ? Или это пофиксят в следующем релизе БПИ?:confused:

----------


## Blackmen2002

> Подскажите пожалуйста,а то я чего то не догнал-в версии БП 2.0.32.4,новые формы счетов фактур так и не появились?Вроде в описании обновления написано что счета фактуры тоже должны обновиться,но при заполнении выдает только старыеИИ


Вот тут всё есть кому надо...
http://www.its.1c.ru/db/hoosn#content:289:1

----------


## бабка

Всем доброго время суток!

1с 8.2 Бухгалтерия, вопрос по км-6. Кто-нибудь знает, что сделать, чтобы в нем отражались: показания счетчиков, отделов и секций больше 1-го, время начала и окончания работы?[COLOR="Silver"]

---------- Post added at 12:42 ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 ----------

----------


## terence

поделитесь способом отключения в БП 2.0.32.4 подключение к интернет поддержки И
или обработкой  УстановитьНапоминаниеИнте  рнетПоддержки.epf

----------


## skrest

> поделитесь способом отключения в БП 2.0.32.4 подключение к интернет поддержки И
> или обработкой  УстановитьНапоминаниеИнте  рнетПоддержки.epf


только галочка на семь дней,
или вводить пароль каждый раз, уроды,   зачем это сделали, все куплено.

----------


## avddev

Да насчет галочки прискорбно но выход есть запускаете и все проходит http://narod.ru/disk/39038300001/%D0...D0%B8.epf.html

----------


## terence

Спасибо большое! вроде бы работает)))

А есть ли обработка Автообновление  И для обновление нетиповых конфигов?

----------


## iren_nn

подскажите пожалуйста, как выгрузить остатки из 8.2 2.0 после свертки базы, для загрузки в другую базу!

----------


## bes05

Пожалуйста, помогите, не могу по сетке работу настроить,
была 1с 8.1 УТ, установила 8.2, открыла базу в 8.2, она сконвертировалась, на главном компе идет, на остальных по сетке не идет, пишет: "установлен режим совместимости с версией 8.1 Запуск в режиме управляемого приложения запрещен." с такой проблемой еще не сталкивалась. Помогите

---------- Post added at 06:03 ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 ----------

Пожалуйста, помогите, не могу по сетке работу настроить,
была 1с 8.1 УТ, установила 8.2, открыла базу в 8.2, она сконвертировалась, на главном компе идет, на остальных по сетке не идет, пишет: "установлен режим совместимости с версией 8.1 Запуск в режиме управляемого приложения запрещен." с такой проблемой еще не сталкивалась. Помогите

----------


## Gosh

> Добрый день всем.
> Кто расчитывает зарплату в "Бухгалтерии Предприятия - проф"  2.0.32.4 и столкнулся со следующей проблемой: стандартный налоговый вычет (код 103)- 400 рублей с 01.01.12 отменен. В данных работника стоит признак не применять данный вычет с 01.01.12, а при начислении зарплаты за январь 2012 1С-ка вычет предоставляет! Это видно при исчислении НДФЛ.
> Как решить данную проблему, подскажите плизИ? Или это пофиксят в следующем релизе БПИ?:confused:


 вот я болван:rolleyes:, вычет на детей щас 1400 рублей стал. Все верно считает 1С!




> только галочка на семь дней,
> или вводить пароль каждый раз, уроды, зачем это сделали, все куплено.


да еще можно отрубить интернет на сервере, где стоит 1С-ка, чтоб не лазила она куды не следует

---------- Post added at 08:21 ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 ----------




> Пожалуйста, помогите, не могу по сетке работу настроить,
> была 1с 8.1 УТ, установила 8.2, открыла базу в 8.2, она сконвертировалась, на главном компе идет, на остальных по сетке не идет, пишет: "установлен режим совместимости с версией 8.1 Запуск в режиме управляемого приложения запрещен." с такой проблемой еще не сталкивалась. Помогите


Наверное на кождом терминале надо запустить конфигуратор, чтобы она на каждом терминале переконверторовалась.

----------


## lsd_777

Доброго дня! 1с 8.2 БП КОРП, подскажите пожалуйста, как в счете на оплату покупателю сделать, чтоб отражался исполнитель и его контактная информацияИ? Спасибо!

----------


## Andryl

Имеется БП, конфигурация 2.0.27.8 
Не получается обновить до 2.0.32.4
Нужно установить "промежуточное" обновления (если да, то какое?), или ещё какие то подводные камни?
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Andryl

> Доброго дня! 1с 8.2 БП КОРП, подскажите пожалуйста, как в счете на оплату покупателю сделать, чтоб отражался исполнитель и его контактная информацияИ? Спасибо!


.....

----------


## Ирусик3008

Помоги с обменом данными между БП 8.2 и ЗиУП 8.2 как вообще это делается....может туплю....обмен между УТ-БП прошел на ура, а здесь какие то правила обмена нужныИ? ПОМОГИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!:confused: если нетрудно?!

----------


## avddev

В 2.0 в настройках ставим галочку учет зарплаты во внешней программе. Т. к все правила уже встроены в системах в ЗУП выбираем закладку бухучет делаем способы отражения зарплаты идеинтичными 2.0 и далее закладка выгрузить в бухгалтерскую программу все файл выгрузили. В 2.0 ЗАКЛАДКА верхняя зарплата данные учета зарплаты во внешней программе открываем жмем загрузить и устанавливаем файл выгрузки грузим смотрим как отразилось по счетам бу и в вроде все

----------


## Ирусик3008

а можно поподробнее в каких настройках и в какой базе....а то я запуталась)) :eek:

----------


## Joslin

Помогите пожалуйста, у меня Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.32.4). Ответственные лица организации заполнены, но по какой то причине в печатную форму ПКО и РКО фамилии главбуха и кассира (там где расшифровка подписи)не попадают :( что я делаю не так? Не хочется каждый раз писать вручную...

----------


## camilo

Здравствуйте! После обновления УТ 10.3.14.5 на 10.3.15.9 перестала выводится на печать внешняя печатная форма счет-фактуры 1137 с ошибкой: "Поле объекта не обнаружено (НаАванс)". Нигде не нашел другой печатной формы для этой конфигурации. Вопрос: возникновение ошибки связано с неправильным обновлением конфигурации или для новой версии конфигурации необходимо искать другую печатную форму 1137? Спасибо.

----------


## lsd_777

> .....


Что за точкиИИ

----------


## VladDrakula

Здравствуйте! Возникла проблема, не могу обновить конфигурацию, во время обновления возникает ошибка приложения. Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.1.17.1 обновляю на 1.1.18.1 Пробывал на разных релизах платформы 1.2.15.289, 1.2.15.294 и 1.2.14.540 и на разных компьютерах, тестирование базы запускал. Буквально с неделю назад обновлял эту базу на 1.1.16.1 и на 1.1.17.1 все проходило без проблем. Виснет во время анализа и сравнения, на одном из компьютеров в строке состояния, в этот момент, пишет "КомплекснаяАвтоматизация.  БлокировкиБазы" на другом не пишет. Даже не знаю в каком направлении искать проблему:(

----------


## soleille

> Здравствуйте! После обновления УТ 10.3.14.5 на 10.3.15.9 перестала выводится на печать внешняя печатная форма счет-фактуры 1137 с ошибкой: "Поле объекта не обнаружено (НаАванс)". Нигде не нашел другой печатной формы для этой конфигурации. Вопрос: возникновение ошибки связано с неправильным обновлением конфигурации или для новой версии конфигурации необходимо искать другую печатную форму 1137? Спасибо.


В новом релизе добавлена встроенная форма новой счет-фактуры. Чтобы ее подключить нужно зайти в Сервис -> Настройка учета-Настройка параметров учета -> Закладка НДС -> Ставим галку "Вести учет НДС в соответствии с постановлением Правительства РФ от 26 декабря 2011 г. № 1137 "О формах и правилах заполнения (ведения) документов, применяемых при расчетах по налогу на добавленную стоимость" и ставим дату в поле "Применяется с:". После этого программа автоматически будет выводить новую форму счета-фактуры начиная с этой даты.

----------

camilo (02.02.2012), chern (09.02.2012), Nogg1n (03.02.2012), Vladimir72 (07.02.2012), voffffka (06.03.2012)

----------


## camilo

Спасибо! Появился еще вопрос. Штатные средства обмена данными в УТ 10.3.15.9 предусматривают обмен только с 1.2 версией УПП. В данный момент актуальны гораздо более поздние версии УПП - 1.3.22 к примеру. Как осуществить обмен с этой конфигурацией?

----------


## Nogg1n

Добрый день!
После обновления УТ на 10.3.15.9 при проведении любого документа в "реализации товаров и услуг" вылазит сообщение об ошибке такого рода:
Ошибка при выполнении обработчика - 'ОбработкаПроведения'
по причине:
{ОбщийМодуль.УправлениеЗап  асамиПартионныйУчет(5013)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Выполнить)

по причине:

по причине:
{(5, 47)}: Поле не найдено "ПартииТоваровНаСкладах.До  кументОприходования.Дата"
ПартииТоваровНаСкладах.До  ументОприходования.<<?>>Дат   КАК ДокументОприходованияДата  ,

В чем может быть проблема? Хелп)


Если в документе убрать галочку "отражать в управленческом учете", то документ проводится...

----------


## vofka-vofka

> по причине:
> {(5, 47)}: Поле не найдено "ПартииТоваровНаСкладах.До  кументОприходования.Дата"
> ПартииТоваровНаСкладах.До  ументОприходования.<<?>>Дат   КАК ДокументОприходованияДата  ,


В регистре накопления ПартииТоваров в поле ДокументОприходования какой тип?
Может ли такое быть, что там строка или документ другого типа, чем проводимый?

----------


## skrest

> Да насчет галочки прискорбно но выход есть запускаете и все проходит http://narod.ru/disk/39038300001/%D0...D0%B8.epf.html


Закончился срок хранения файла. Файл удален с сервиса.

---------- Post added at 08:28 ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 ----------




> Цитата Сообщение от skrest Посмотреть сообщение
> только галочка на семь дней,
> или вводить пароль каждый раз, уроды, зачем это сделали, все куплено.
> да еще можно отрубить интернет на сервере, где стоит 1С-ка, чтоб не лазила она куды не следует


Дык официальная лицензия! Почему бы ей не лазить за техподдержкой

---------- Post added at 08:30 ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 ----------




> Имеется БП, конфигурация 2.0.27.8 
> Не получается обновить до 2.0.32.4
> Нужно установить "промежуточное" обновления (если да, то какое?), или ещё какие то подводные камни?
> Заранее спасибо!


Скачать полную установочню, и снее обновится. не надо промежуточных.

----------


## Дмитриус

Здравствуйте. Установил бухгалтерию предприятия корп 2.0.32.4 полную, столкнулся с проблемой - нет типовых операций. в чем может быть ошибка?

----------


## skrest

> Здравствуйте. Установил бухгалтерию предприятия корп 2.0.32.4 полную, столкнулся с проблемой - нет типовых операций. в чем может быть ошибка?


Что значит нет ? Нет в меню где то вообще (там в трех разных местах)? Так надо настроить интерфейс под себя.
Или нет вообще нигде, даже при включение полного интерфейса ? Тогда вопроч что понимается под типовыми....

----------


## alex_phantom

> нет


Да нет никакой ошибки. Он пустой и заполняется вручную для операций которые невозможно отразить стандартными документами. В демо конфигурациях есть для примера несколько штук, а в рабочих справочник пустой изначально.

----------


## Дмитриус

> Что значит нет ? Нет в меню где то вообще (там в трех разных местах)? Так надо настроить интерфейс под себя.
> Или нет вообще нигде, даже при включение полного интерфейса ? Тогда вопроч что понимается под типовыми....


операции - типовые операции. и пусто. Просто в семерке были сразу и в демках тоже есть. бухгалтер просит, а я не знаю че ответить даже

---------- Post added at 19:09 ---------- Previous post was at 17:18 ----------




> Да нет никакой ошибки. Он пустой и заполняется вручную для операций которые невозможно отразить стандартными документами. В демо конфигурациях есть для примера несколько штук, а в рабочих справочник пустой изначально.


спасибо. 
а еще не подскажите пожалуйста, при проведении акта выполненных работ вылезает ошибка:
В строке номер "1" табличной части "Услуги": Не заполнено значение реквизита "Стоимость (плановая)"
стоит бухгалтерия базовая 2.0.32.4

----------


## alex_phantom

> Стоимость (плановая)


Значит в настройках учёта, на закладке ПРОИЗВОДСТВО указан тип плановых цен.
А ругается потому, что в справочнике номенклатуры у этой услуги, указанная цена равна 0.00, на закладке ЦЕНЫ.

И разберитесь какой точно АКТ вам нужен.
Вы говорите про АКТ который находится в разделе "ПРОИЗВОДСТВО", его полное название "АКТ оказания производственных услуг" там действительно нужна плановая цена,
а есть "оказание услуг" в разделе "ПРОДАЖИ" это тоже АКТ оказания услуг на сторону, но там не требуется "плановая цена".

Так какой из них вам нужен?

----------


## Gosh

> В новом релизе добавлена встроенная форма новой счет-фактуры. Чтобы ее подключить нужно зайти в Сервис -> Настройка учета-Настройка параметров учета -> Закладка НДС -> Ставим галку "Вести учет НДС в соответствии с постановлением Правительства РФ от 26 декабря 2011 г. № 1137 "О формах и правилах заполнения (ведения) документов, применяемых при расчетах по налогу на добавленную стоимость" и ставим дату в поле "Применяется с:". После этого программа автоматически будет выводить новую форму счета-фактуры начиная с этой даты.


 Все правильно. Только такой момент: при попытке распечатать счет-фактуру обновленного формата, она по умолчанию располагается на листе "портрет", *если переделываешь ее на формат "ландшафт", затем печатаешь, установка печати не сохраняется как было до обновления. Чем это вылечить, кто-нибудь знаетИ?*:confused:



> а еще не подскажите пожалуйста, при проведении акта выполненных работ вылезает ошибка:
> В строке номер "1" табличной части "Услуги": Не заполнено значение реквизита "Стоимость (плановая)"
> стоит бухгалтерия базовая 2.0.32.4


 может тип цен заполнить

----------


## Hell-Hound

Подскажите где взять файл правил для конвертации из информационных баз предыдущих версий?
стоит 1с предприятие 8.2 (1.6.31.1) требуется перенос в 8.2(2.0.30.8), при переносе через мастера пишет "Не удалось произвести подключение к информационной базе"
хотя логин/пасс указан.

----------


## Hell-Hound

Подскажите где взять файл правил для конвертации из информационных баз предыдущих версий?
стоит 1с предприятие 8.2 (1.6.31.1) требуется перенос в 8.2(2.0.30.8), при переносе через мастера пишет "Не удалось произвести подключение к информационной базе"
хотя логин/пасс указан.

----------


## ЛяшенкоН.Е.

Доброго времени суток! Скажите пожалуйста *как* обновлять платформу? Куда залезать что нажимать?

----------


## nadenka

+1!!!!

----------


## Дмитриус

> Доброго времени суток! Скажите пожалуйста *как* обновлять платформу? Куда залезать что нажимать?


заходите в конфигуратор. Конфигурация - открыть конфигурацию. Потом Конфигурация - Поддержка - Обновить конфигурацию.[COLOR="Silver"]

----------


## Gosh

> Доброго времени суток! Скажите пожалуйста *как* обновлять платформу? Куда залезать что нажимать?





> заходите в конфигуратор. Конфигурация - открыть конфигурацию. Потом Конфигурация - Поддержка - Обновить конфигурацию.


Если вопрос все же про обновление *платформы*, то ее обновлять не надо, надо ставить полную установку и все:)

----------


## skrest

[/COLOR]


> Доброго времени суток! Скажите пожалуйста *как* обновлять платформу? Куда залезать что нажимать?


Берешь установычный пакет. запускаем setup и далее по ее указаниям. В чем конкретно проблема то у тебя ?
(глупые советы про конфигуратор и т.д. не слушай)

----------


## ЛяшенкоН.Е.

*Спасибо, skrest, за внимание!* 
проблема такова:
При обновлении выскакивает табличка с сообщением:"Ошибка загрузки документа. по причине:Ошибка преобразования данных XDTO:НачалоСвойства: {http://v8.1c.ru/8.1/data-composition-system/schema}denyIncompleteValues Форма: Элемент Тип: {http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema}anyType" Обновляю "Бухгалтерию базовую" с версии 2.0.29.10 на 2.0.30.08.
Здесь на форуме посоветовали обновить платформу.

----------


## skrest

Господа, после (может и раньше) обновления возникла такая проблема. Гн могу снять галку с "принято в ПФР" с документов перф.усчета
например СЭВ-4 СЭВ-6 
сама галка серая и не дает ничего делать

----------


## avddev

Ну чтобы снять галку может вначале документы персонифицированного учета отменить с проведения в кадрах закладка которая там два документа снять проведение а лучше удалить и все

----------


## skrest

> Ну чтобы снять галку может вначале документы персонифицированного учета отменить с проведения в кадрах закладка которая там два документа снять проведение а лучше удалить и все


Ну  отменить проведение это само собой, это не влияет ,хотя  за другие кварталы , этой галкой можно пользовотся только при проаеденных док.
Р удалить что предлагаешь И? Подготовленные пачки и опись?
Да кардинальный совет, спасибо.

---------- Post added at 18:27 ---------- Previous post was at 16:58 ----------




> Ну  отменить проведение это само собой, это не влияет ,хотя  за другие кварталы , этой галкой можно пользовотся только при проаеденных док.
> Р удалить что предлагаешь И? Подготовленные пачки и опись?
> Да кардинальный совет, спасибо.


Вопрос решен. Это врожденный глюк конфигурации (все с этим столкнутся в конце концов) , 'cjdws потребовали денег. я написал внешнию обработку еоторая снимает этот флаг.
Прям какая то диверсия с ним, из-за него ничего сделать потом нельзя, и снять нельзя.

----------


## avddev

А я галочку эту никогда не ставлю может на будущее за чем она нужна то что дает доки все проведены

----------


## skrest

> А я галочку эту никогда не ставлю может на будущее за чем она нужна то что дает доки все проведены


Впринципе эта галка для "забывчивых" ? сдал ПФР, все, больше не правь эти цифирьки, захочешь - есть корректирующий отчет.

----------


## Ламия

Помогите пожалуйста, у меня какая то фигня с бух 8.2 после обновления 32.6.  Пока на компе нет доступа к инету база не грузиться вообще, один белый экран. Как сделать так что бы и без доступа в интернет база загружалась?

----------


## avddev

Надо отключить соединение с веб сервером ну можно  этой обработкой http://narod.ru/disk/42798335001.95d...D0%B8.epf.html

----------

nadena (06.03.2012), Ламия (05.03.2012)

----------


## voffffka

вечер добрый. после перехода с 8.1 на 8.2 ут и бп не могу настроить правила обмена. версии 10.3.15.9 и 2.0.33.7. на 16.1 пробовал тоже самое, стандартные правила из конфы не воспринимает, ругается. настроил через конвертацию данных, загрузил две базы, синхронизировал (не вносил никаких изменений) сделал перенос. документы перегрузились, но произошло задвоение основной организации. перегрузка до перехода работала. в чем проблема?
как синхронизировать организации? спасибо

----------


## Петро Трясило

*УКР* При встановленні 1с підприємство 8.2 запускаю файл setup.exe і виникає наступне повідомлення: "Помилка читання з файлу 1CEnterprise 8.2.msi. перевірте, що такий файл існує і доступний.", хоча 1CEnterprise 8.2.msi наявний в папці з встановлення. Якщо запускати сам 1CEnterprise 8.2.msi виникає те ж саме повідомлення. Допоможіть вирішити цю проблему.
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ___________________________
*РОС* При установке 1с предприятие 8.2 запускаю файл setup.exe и возникает следующее сообщение: "Ошибка чтения из файла 1CEnterprise 8.2.msi. Проверьте, что такой файл существует и доступен.", Хотя 1CEnterprise 8.2.msi есть в папке установки. Если запускать сам 1CEnterprise 8.2.msi возникает то же самое сообщение. Помогите решить эту проблему.

----------


## Renatg

Добрый день.
Подскажите плиз, знатоки.
Скачал все установил с форума 1С:Предприятие 8. ВДГБ:Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК.
Мне посоветовали эту конфигурацию.
Как в ней вести учет по фирмам которые должны платить за свет, воду и отопление.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## nabetta

> Добрый день.
> Подскажите плиз, знатоки.
> Скачал все установил с форума 1С:Предприятие 8. ВДГБ:Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК.
> Мне посоветовали эту конфигурацию.
> Как в ней вести учет по фирмам которые должны платить за свет, воду и отопление.
> Заранее спасибо.



http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...199#post221199 тут спросите :) более целевой раздел

----------


## glory55

Помогите пожалуйста! 
Очень нужна Демо-версия 1с: Бухгалтерия Государственного Учреждения. 8.2. А точнее сама информационная база с примерами документов и всяких отчетов, в книжках написано, что все есть на дисках...

----------


## konstz43

> При установке 1с предприятие 8.2 запускаю файл setup.exe и возникает следующее сообщение: "Ошибка чтения из файла 1CEnterprise 8.2.msi. Проверьте, что такой файл существует и доступен.", Хотя 1CEnterprise 8.2.msi есть в папке установки. Если запускать сам 1CEnterprise 8.2.msi возникает то же самое сообщение. Помогите решить эту проблему.


Тут либо файл .msi битый, либо права доступа не позволяют. Проверьте то и другое. Если у Вас Win7 или Vista, то setup запускать надо с админ. правами.

----------


## galeena

> *УКР* При встановленні 1с підприємство 8.2 запускаю файл setup.exe і виникає наступне повідомлення: "Помилка читання з файлу 1CEnterprise 8.2.msi. перевірте, що такий файл існує і доступний.", хоча 1CEnterprise 8.2.msi наявний в папці з встановлення. Якщо запускати сам 1CEnterprise 8.2.msi виникає те ж саме повідомлення. Допоможіть вирішити цю проблему.
> __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ___________________________
> *РОС* При установке 1с предприятие 8.2 запускаю файл setup.exe и возникает следующее сообщение: "Ошибка чтения из файла 1CEnterprise 8.2.msi. Проверьте, что такой файл существует и доступен.", Хотя 1CEnterprise 8.2.msi есть в папке установки. Если запускать сам 1CEnterprise 8.2.msi возникает то же самое сообщение. Помогите решить эту проблему.


такая же фигня была на win 7 64 бит.. переустановила ОС на 86 бит заработало.. или битый файл

----------


## SergVWP

Здравствуйте. дайте пожалуйста ссылку где можно скачать объявление на взнос наличными 1с 8.2 УПП. Очень надо.

----------


## Алексей 163

вот она 8.2 http://letitbit.net/download/40635.4...%2529.rar.html

----------


## v-anatolik-s

платворма-8.2.13.205   ред-2.0.32.6
Товарищи, помогите обновить счет-фактуру согласно новым требованиям 2012

----------


## skrest

*v-anatolik-s*,
просто включи ее в настройках учета , она  у тебя уже есть.

----------


## freelab

> *v-anatolik-s*,
> просто включи ее в настройках учета , она  у тебя уже есть.


 Вот так да?)

Для того, чтобы подключить внешнюю печатную форму, необходимо:

1) Скопировать на жесткий диск файл внешней обработки 
СчетФактураВыданный1137.epf .

2) Открыть "Бухгалтерию предприятия" в режиме "1С:Предприятие".

3) Выбрать пункт меню "Сервис – Дополнительные отчеты и обработки – 
Дополнительные внешние печатные формы", в открывшемся списке нажать 
кнопку "Добавить".

4) В открывшемся окне "Регистрация внешней печатной формы" нажать кнопку 
с пиктограммой открытия файла и выбрать файл внешней обработки 
СчетФактураВыданный1137.epf.

5) После выбора файла ответить "Да" на вопрос "Указанная внешняя 
печатная форма содержит параметры авторегистрации. Использовать их 
при регистрации?", затем нажать в окне "Регистрация внешней печатной формы" 
кнопку "ОК".

После установки внешней печатной формы для печати счета-фактуры 
или корректировочного счета-фактуры по новой форме следует в документе 
"Счет-фактура выданный" выбрать в меню "Печать" пункт 
"Счет-фактура по Постановлению №1137".

Внимание! 
Новые печатные формы должны использоваться только после вступления в силу 
постановления Правительства РФ N 1137.

----------


## skrest

> Вот так да?)
> 
> Для того, чтобы подключить внешнюю печатную форму, необходимо:
> .


нет :0
не надо внешних, она уже там есть,
надо вкдючить систему учета НДС с твоей даты.
предприятие-навстройка параметров учета -НДС - применять с

----------

freelab (20.03.2012)

----------


## freelab

Спасибо, а еще, могли бы Вы расписать, или дать ссылку как правильно обновить 1С:Предприятие 8.2 8.2.14.519 до 1С:Предприятие 8.2 8.2.15.301. На ней стоит конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия обновленная до 2.0.33.7 с данными.

----------


## freelab

Всё разобрался поставил новую потом удалил старую.

----------


## freelab

Ещё такой вопрос пытаюсь сделать Бух. баланс за год, а мне вот такая надпись вылетает 

отчет Форма в редакции: Приказ Минфина России от 02.07.2010 №66н
за период составления отчета более не применяется. 

Используйте форму в редакции:
Приказ Минфина России от 05.10.2011 №124н. 

А где эту форму взять и как установить подскажите пож-та.

----------


## avddev

Вопрос подскажите пож ста при попытке загрузить информационную базу из архива вылетает сообщение неверный формат файла для загрузки информационной базы Ошибка в формате потока Кто сталкивался и как выйти из ситуации. Платформа 8.2.15.289

----------


## учусь

Здравствуйте. Помогите кто нить. Не дает установить обновление. Пишет: Данный пакет установки не поддерживается этим типом процессора. Процессор Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU. Может есть какая хитрость как это обойти? Я не програмер а бухгалтер и чего то недопонимаю в процессе установки.

----------


## konstz43

*учусь*, о каком обновлении идет речь? Платформы? Какую именно пытаетесь поставить?

----------


## учусь

Скачала 1С:Предприятие 8.2.15.301 Сервер (x86-64) для Windows от 01.03.2012,распаковала и попыталась запустить и вот комп выдал то что написала,  а мне нужно вот 1С:Предприятие 8.2.15.301 наверное я не то скачала. не бросайте меня пожалуста. я понятливая , просто еще не ориентируюсь здесь

----------


## avddev

Скачай платформу для windows 8.2.15.301 сервер наверно тебе не нужен.

----------


## konstz43

Сервер на селероне... это смело! :)
А серьезно: *учусь*, Вам нужно скачивать 8.2.15.301 технологическую платформу (x86) для Windows (НЕ сервер).

----------

учусь (22.03.2012)

----------


## учусь

1С:Предприятие 8.2.15.301 (x86) для Windows от 01.03.2012  вот это да? тож на этом форуме нашла.Да  уж поняла что не сервер надо. Спасибки!!!

----------


## Klara

Помогите, в ЗУПе 2.5.47.1, в общем в последней, справка 2 НДФЛ для ИФНС не сдается, пишет что формат у нее старый, а она последняя, там нужно 5.2, а у меня 5.1, но где взять то ее, сама делать не хочу, муторно это, но в Бух-ии она же есть, последняя)

----------


## Алексей 163

вот она 8.2        http://letitbit.net/download/40635.4....2.14.519.html

---------- Post added at 21:36 ---------- Previous post was at 21:35 ----------

вот предприятие 8.2        http://letitbit.net/download/40635.4....2.14.519.html

----------


## natusik9198

Я сдала 1С на Профессионала по БГУ. Могу поделиться материалом для подготовки и сдачи экзамена. Пишите в личку.

----------


## EVAPOST

Мы на УСН. Заказчики попросили счет-фактуру, обычно мы не выписываем, а у меня после обновления Бухгалтерии счет-фактура не формируется, пишет:

{Документ.СчетФактураВыдан  ный.МодульОбъекта(54,7)}: Переменная не определена (СуммаУвеличение)
	Если <<?>>СуммаУвеличение <> ПараметрыСФ.СуммаУвеличен  е Тогда
{Документ.СчетФактураВыдан  ный.МодульОбъекта(58,7)}: Переменная не определена (СуммаУменьшение)
	Если <<?>>СуммаУменьшение <> ПараметрыСФ.СуммаУменьшен  е Тогда
{Документ.СчетФактураВыдан  ный.МодульОбъекта(62,7)}: Переменная не определена (СуммаНДСУвеличение)
	Если <<?>>СуммаНДСУвеличение <> ПараметрыСФ.СуммаНДСУвели  ение Тогда
{Документ.СчетФактураВыдан  ный.МодульОбъекта(66,7)}: Переменная не определена (СуммаНДСУменьшение)
	Если <<?>>СуммаНДСУменьшение <> ПараметрыСФ.СуммаНДСУмень  ение Тогда


Что делать? Теперь только в ручную рисовать всем просящим?

----------


## skrest

> Мы на УСН. Заказчики попросили счет-фактуру, обычно мы не выписываем, а у меня после обновления Бухгалтерии счет-фактура не формируется, пишет:
> 
> {Документ.СчетФактураВыдан  ный.МодульОбъекта(54,7)}: Переменная не определена (СуммаУвеличение)
> 	Если <<?>>СуммаУвеличение <> ПараметрыСФ.СуммаУвеличен  е Тогда
> {Документ.СчетФактураВыдан  ный.МодульОбъекта(58,7)}: Переменная не определена (СуммаУменьшение)
> 	Если <<?>>СуммаУменьшение <> ПараметрыСФ.СуммаУменьшен  е Тогда
> {Документ.СчетФактураВыдан  ный.МодульОбъекта(62,7)}: Переменная не определена (СуммаНДСУвеличение)
> 	Если <<?>>СуммаНДСУвеличение <> ПараметрыСФ.СуммаНДСУвели  ение Тогда
> {Документ.СчетФактураВыдан  ный.МодульОбъекта(66,7)}: Переменная не определена (СуммаНДСУменьшение)
> ...


что за конфигурация для начала :)

----------


## EVAPOST

> что за конфигурация для начала


Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0 проф 2.0.34.7

----------


## avddev

Да форма сменилась и если раньше она шла в усн по умолчанию то и новая идет также. Но новая связана с периодом применения а он доступен только кто в настройках имеет общую систему налогообложения. Я решал проблему прикрепленной дополнительной печатной формой она есть на форуме в разделе конфигурация и в меню сервис дополнит печатные формы ее прикрепить. Но это наверно все таки неправильно. Попробуй сделать так закладка предприятие - настройка параметров учета - системы налогообложения убираешь галочку с упрощенной ставишь на все системы внизу появится закладка НДС заходишь туда ставишь период с какого ты новую счет фактуру хочешь применять можно с января 31 н-р обратно в закладку системы налогообложения галочку снова на упрощенная и пробуй счет фактуру на печать.

----------


## EVAPOST

Это я уже пробовала, все равно ошибка, и так и сяк и новую печатную форму вводила... одна беда... а многие муниципальные организации просят её, будь не ладны, устаешь всем говорить что не обязаны выставлять

----------


## тоа

Подскажите пожалуйста в чем отличие Налогоплательщик 3.0.35.2 от 3.0.35.3? А то обновились на 3.0.35.2 теперь не обновляется на 3.0.35.3.

----------


## avddev

Ну тогда если перед обновой архив делали пробуй восстановить что то неправильно накатилось обновление

----------


## papengul

> Надо отключить соединение с веб сервером ну можно  этой обработкой http://narod.ru/disk/42798335001.95d...D0%B8.epf.html


Не можешь еще раз выложить эту обработку? А то пишет, что файл удален.
Заранее спасибо

----------


## avddev

Держи если надо http://narod.ru/disk/44530997001.864...D0%B8.epf.html

----------

ogoeff456 (12.04.2012)

----------


## papengul

> Держи если надо http://narod.ru/disk/44530997001.864...D0%B8.epf.html


Спасибо!!

----------


## Wersus99

Уважаемые форумчане, столкнулся с такой проблемой: При попытке обновить  ЗУП 2.5.44.1 Проф, при обновлении конфы баз данных выдает критическую ошибку и программа закрывается, пытался обновить через Cf, но тщетно такая же хрень. Хелп...

----------


## skrest

> Уважаемые форумчане, столкнулся с такой проблемой: При попытке обновить  ЗУП 2.5.44.1 Проф, при обновлении конфы баз данных выдает критическую ошибку и программа закрывается, пытался обновить через Cf, но тщетно такая же хрень. Хелп...


через конфигуратор , полное лечение базы
и перед этим пролечить диск где лежит база
естественно сделать бекап

----------


## Vanemad

> Помогите, в ЗУПе 2.5.47.1, в общем в последней, справка 2 НДФЛ для ИФНС не сдается, пишет что формат у нее старый, а она последняя, там нужно 5.2, а у меня 5.1, но где взять то ее, сама делать не хочу, муторно это, но в Бух-ии она же есть, последняя)


*Klara*, та же самая проблема, похоже нужно только ручками вбивать (

----------


## Wersus99

> через конфигуратор , полное лечение базы
> и перед этим пролечить диск где лежит база
> естественно сделать бекап


поподробнее, если можно, через отладку тоже не катит, пишет: {ОбщийМодуль.УправлениеПол  ьзователями(72)}: Преобразование значения к типу Булево не может быть выполнено
	Если НЕ Константы.РазделятьЗадачи  оОрганизациям.Получить() Тогда

----------


## avddev

Попробуй зайти в программ файл -  1С82 - там конфигурацию откроешь какая последняя у тебя, далее папка bin там найдешь утилиту chdbfl.exe запустишь ее выберешь каталог своей кривой базы галочку поставишь исправлять ошибки и запускаешь. С часок перекура а потом все должно быть хорошо.

----------

Wersus99 (02.04.2012)

----------


## pvn_54

Вопрос:

Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0 проф обновлена до 2.0.34.7.

Бухгалтер при формировании рег.отчета 4-ФСС получает форму по приказу от 28.02.2011 года, а ей надо, чтобы форма соответствовала приказу № 216н от 12.03.2012.

Таже беда и с формой РВС-1 в рег. отчетах со ссылкой на новый приказ № 232н  от 15.03.2012.  

Сам я не бух. поэтому прошу объяснить что необходимо сделать, чтобы были формы в соответствии с с новыми приказамиИИ

*Все разобрался!!!!!*

----------


## avddev

Если обновлена то формы должны быть новые посмотрите а период ваш бух правильно в регламентированной отчетности ставит надо 1 квартал 2012 г

----------


## бабка

Доброго времени суток.
Бухгалтерия базовая требует лицензию, что делать.

----------


## Алексей 163

предприятие 8.2  http://letitbit.net/download/40635.4....2.14.519.html

----------


## Wersus99

> Попробуй зайти в программ файл -  1С82 - там конфигурацию откроешь какая последняя у тебя, далее папка bin там найдешь утилиту chdbfl.exe запустишь ее выберешь каталог своей кривой базы галочку поставишь исправлять ошибки и запускаешь. С часок перекура а потом все должно быть хорошо.


 Спасибо за дельный совет, помогло!!!

----------


## SergVWP

Добрый вечер! Подскажите пожалуйста можно ли конвертировать базу 7.7 в 8.2 Бухгалтерия. Если можно подскажите пожалуйста как.

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Добрый вечер! Подскажите пожалуйста можно ли конвертировать базу 7.7 в 8.2 Бухгалтерия. Если можно подскажите пожалуйста как.


Нет. Но можно перенести данные из 7.7 в 8.2. Все необходимое есть в комплекте с актуальными конфигурациями

----------


## SergVWP

> Нет. Но можно перенести данные из 7.7 в 8.2. Все необходимое есть в комплекте с актуальными конфигурациями


Для этого необходимо устанавливать 7.7 у меня бухгалтер вела в семерке а я пользуюсь 8.2 и 7.7 у меня не установлена.

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Для этого необходимо устанавливать 7.7 у меня бухгалтер вела в семерке а я пользуюсь 8.2 и 7.7 у меня не установлена.


Тогда сесть на место бухгалтера и выгрузить все в файл. Файл на флешку. Принести флешку туда, где есть 8.2. И с флешки импортировать данные. Иначе никак.

----------


## SergVWP

У меня база 7.7 выгружена в зиповском архиве, что с ней сделать чтобы можно было использовать на 8.2

---------- Post added at 20:57 ---------- Previous post was at 20:56 ----------




> Тогда сесть на место бухгалтера и выгрузить все в файл. Файл на флешку. Принести флешку туда, где есть 8.2. И с флешки импортировать данные. Иначе никак.


 Подскажите пожалуйста как произвести импорт.

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> У меня база 7.7 выгружена в зиповском архиве, что с ней сделать чтобы можно было использовать на 8.2
> 
> ---------- Post added at 20:57 ---------- Previous post was at 20:56 ----------
> 
>  Подскажите пожалуйста как произвести импорт.


Искать дистрибутив 7.7. В 8.2 есть встроенный конвертер но он также потребует 7.7.

----------

SergVWP (05.04.2012)

----------


## SergVWP

> Искать дистрибутив 7.7. В 8.2 есть встроенный конвертер но он также потребует 7.7.


Спасибо я так и понял.

----------


## StaEvgen

Помогите пожалуйста обновить 8.2 бухгалтерию.
1с8.2 релиз 8.2.14.519
Бухгалтерия 2.0.32.6
Суть проблемы, не могу обновить до 2.0.33.7. При обновлении пишет что доступных обновлений нет. Пробую в ручную говорит что типа версия не подходит, а в списке версий есть 2.0.32.6. Пытался найти версию 2.0.33.3 ни где нет.

----------


## Tatyana2160

Плиз, помогите
ЗУП релиз  стоит 2.5.45.2
захожу в конфигуратор, "сравнить, объединить" что-то обновляется, но релиз остается прежним
обновление скачала здесь 2.5 49.1
Хотя до этого обновила одно предприятие,- обрадовалась,- что и другие организации по ЗУП обновлю.. А нет не прокатило... В чем дело?

----------


## nadenka

*avddev*,А у меня стоят все системы налогообложения галка, и все равно ту же ошибку выдаёт!!

----------


## avddev

Вы о чем напомните

----------


## nadenka

у меня после обновления Бухгалтерии счет-фактура не формируется, пишет:

 {Документ.СчетФактураВыдан ный.МодульОбъекта(54,7)}: Переменная не определена (СуммаУвеличение)
 Если <<?>>СуммаУвеличение <> ПараметрыСФ.СуммаУвеличен? ?е Тогда
 {Документ.СчетФактураВыдан ный.МодульОбъекта(58,7)}: Переменная не определена (СуммаУменьшение)
 Если <<?>>СуммаУменьшение <> ПараметрыСФ.СуммаУменьшен? ?е Тогда
 {Документ.СчетФактураВыдан ный.МодульОбъекта(62,7)}: Переменная не определена (СуммаНДСУвеличение)
 Если <<?>>СуммаНДСУвеличение <> ПараметрыСФ.СуммаНДСУвели? ?ение Тогда
 {Документ.СчетФактураВыдан ный.МодульОбъекта(66,7)}: Переменная не определена (СуммаНДСУменьшение)
 Если <<?>>СуммаНДСУменьшение <> ПараметрыСФ.СуммаНДСУмень? ?ение Тогда


 Что делать? Теперь только в ручную рисовать всем просящим?

----------


## Cucumba

Коллеги, есть у кого (или где взять) пособие пользователя для конфигурации Управление торговлей 10.3 версии. Очень-очень нужно.
Это книжка Богачевой "1С:Предприятие 8. Управление торговыми операциями в вопросах и ответах "

----------


## avddev

В настройках параметра учета дату посмотрите и попробуйте обновить на 2.0.34.11

----------

nadenka (13.04.2012)

----------


## anton.smyslov

Есть ли в БГУ 8.2 возможность формирования отчетов ФСС, П-4 и т.д.?

----------


## skrest

> Есть ли в БГУ 8.2 возможность формирования отчетов ФСС, П-4 и т.д.?


естественно есть

----------


## kostya770

Стоит бухгалтерия проф 2.0.34.7 и платформа 8.2.13,не могу поставить обновление 2.0.34.11 пишет что нет доступных обновлений....Никто не сталкивался,помогите пожалуйста......

----------


## rom2416

> Стоит бухгалтерия проф 2.0.34.7 и платформа 8.2.13,не могу поставить обновление 2.0.34.11 пишет что нет доступных обновлений....Никто не сталкивался,помогите пожалуйста......


 попробуйте вручную указать файл обновления..

----------


## kostya770

> попробуйте вручную указать файл обновления..


Указывал и вручную,и  через конфигуратор и через предприятие обновлять пытался-нет...

----------


## rom2416

> Указывал и вручную,и  через конфигуратор и через предприятие обновлять пытался-нет...


 Попробуй скачать .cf версии 2.0.34.11 и сделать обновление для своей конфигурации вручную...

----------


## alya

Помогите пожалуйста скачать вот эту обработку http://infostart.ru/public/123281/. очень нужна...
спасибо.

----------


## Алексей 163

8.2 последняя здесь http://letitbit.net/download/40635.4...atie_v8.2.html

----------


## kivix

подскажите пожалуйста у меня косяк в расчете ндфл по новым правилам,  1с 8.2. предприятие  2.0.34.11 , посмотрела справочники вычетов а там только до 2011 года поэтому и не считает , как мне обновить справочник вычетов

----------


## konstz43

*kivix*, вычеты с кодами 114, 115, 116 и т.д. есть в этой конфигурации, они действуют и в отношении доходов 2011 года и в 2012 году. Отдельно этот справочник не обновляется, эти коды предопределены в конфигурации.

----------


## anton.smyslov

Здравствуйте! Скиньте, кто-нибудь обработку переноса данных между конфигурациями 8.2, и если у кого-нибудь есть, перенос заявок на кассовый расход от 02.04.2012г.

 Заранее спасибо!

----------


## кккккккккккккк

Здравствуйте ! скажите пожалуйста ...Может ли администратор провести продажу другим числом в программе 1С ..... и как можно это увидеть что действительно продажа была проведена?  просто я точно помню что пять дней назад я не продавила продажу  ноутбука  а вот недавно смотрю а продажа стоит именно пять дней назад ((( объясните пожалуйста как это возможно и как это можно доказать !? заранее спасибо ))))

----------


## alex_phantom

> объясните пожалуйста как это возможно и как это можно доказать !? заранее спасибо


Возможно конечно, но смотря в какой конфигурации.
Заходите в журнал регистрации и ищите по документу кто и когда с ним работал.

----------


## кккккккккккккк

я просто не понимаю это программу так все таки меня могли поставить или это невозможно ? где можно взять инструкцию как это сделать ?

----------


## alex_phantom

> так все таки меня могли поставить или это невозможно ?


Ну это вопрос доверия сотрудникам или администратору.
Нужно следить за правами доступа в программе у сотрудников.
Тем более полные права должны быть не у всех, а у избранных.
Если права позволяют, то сделать можно всё.
Для того и придумано разграничение прав, хотя об этом вспоминают обычно вот в таких скользких ситуациях.

А подставили или нет это Вам решать, разбирайтесь.

----------


## кккккккккккккк

спасибо большое ))))

----------


## nikitka55

Здраствуйте!
у меня такой вопрос: есть справочник Прейскуранты, в нем я добавляю ему имя  и соответственно цену
при создании документа смета, в табличной части я выбираю какой нибудь прейскурант из справочника и как сделать так чтобы он автоматически подставил цену данного прейскуранта в табличную часть документа смета

http://i37.fastpic.ru/big/2012/0416/...2222a0ed29.jpg

----------


## rom2416

> Здраствуйте!
> у меня такой вопрос: есть справочник Прейскуранты, в нем я добавляю ему имя  и соответственно цену
> при создании документа смета, в табличной части я выбираю какой нибудь прейскурант из справочника и как сделать так чтобы он автоматически подставил цену данного прейскуранта в табличную часть документа смета
> 
> http://i37.fastpic.ru/big/2012/0416/...2222a0ed29.jpg


 он должен вместо имени подставит цену или месте с именем? Вообще у ячейки табличной части есть обработчик события "ПриИзменении" тебе надо его использовать.. Смысл будет таков что ячейка в которой ты выбираешь свой прейскурант имеет тип справочник ссылка.прейскурант, соответственно когда ты ее выберешь то из этой ячейки сможешь вытащить свою цену и подставить в другую ячейку.. Как смог объяснил..

----------

nikitka55 (18.04.2012)

----------


## nikitka55

> он должен вместо имени подставит цену или месте с именем? Вообще у ячейки табличной части есть обработчик события "ПриИзменении" тебе надо его использовать.. Смысл будет таков что ячейка в которой ты выбираешь свой прейскурант имеет тип справочник ссылка.прейскурант, соответственно когда ты ее выберешь то из этой ячейки сможешь вытащить свою цену и подставить в другую ячейку.. Как смог объяснил..


Спасибо)

----------


## SergVWP

Добрый вечерю Помогите пожалуйста разобраться с проблемой УПП 8.2 1.3.24.2 не могу принять на работу. При создании нового объекта в справочнике сотрудники когда нажимаешь добавить комп зависает и после выдает ошибку недостаточно памяти и выходит из программы. Операции по персоналу совершить невозможно. В конфигураторе запускал тестирование и исправление не помогло. Может это можно как то исправить очень надо.

----------


## skrest

> Добрый вечерю Помогите пожалуйста разобраться с проблемой УПП 8.2 1.3.24.2 не могу принять на работу. При создании нового объекта в справочнике сотрудники когда нажимаешь добавить комп зависает и после выдает ошибку недостаточно памяти и выходит из программы. Операции по персоналу совершить невозможно. В конфигураторе запускал тестирование и исправление не помогло. Может это можно как то исправить очень надо.


А галочки разрешить исправление и удалять обьекты ставил ?
Это все же битая база Ю и ее надо лечить.

----------


## shirna

SOS!

Имею конфигурацию РОЗНИЦА 2.0.3.17 Не имею обработку ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног  оДокумента.epf для нее. обработка версии  1.0. работает не корректно! (в конфигураторе открывал) Поделитесь плиз, если есть. 
Да, и в каком режиме с ней работать: Обычное приложение или Управляемое? :eek:
И если, кто знает, какой диск итс идет к РОЗНИЦЕ 2.0.3.17 ?

Люди добрые, помогите! (и злые тоже :) )

----------


## lsd_777

Друзья, а кто-нибудь вкурсе, как из екселевского файла в 1с номенклатуру перенестиИИ

----------


## shirna

[/COLOR]


> Друзья, а кто-нибудь вкурсе, как из екселевского файла в 1с номенклатуру перенестиИИ


А вот этим как раз файлом (ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТаблично  оДокумента.epf) Это внешняя обработка.  
А вот ссылка как это происходит: http://www.online-ufa.ru/content/art..._excel_part_3/ 


P.S. А мне этот файлик для РОЗНИЦА 2.0.3.17 ну даааайте кто нибудьИИ?

----------


## sorier

Доброе время суток! Подскажите пожалуйста можно ли перенести все данные из 1С 8.2 Бухгалтерии в ЗП И?

---------- Post added at 20:07 ---------- Previous post was at 19:49 ----------

как перенести данные из бп в зуп 8.2

----------


## lsd_777

> [/COLOR]
> 
> P.S. А мне этот файлик для РОЗНИЦА 2.0.3.17 ну даааайте кто нибудьИИ?


Вот, какой то отрыл у себя, пойдет или нетИ?  ссыль

----------

shirna (25.04.2012)

----------


## shirna

> Вот, какой то отрыл у себя, пойдет или нетИ?  ссыль


Такой у меня есть :(  Он только в режиме обычного приложения запускается. А мне на управляемых формах нужен (если он ваще есть!) А эти при открытии еще пишут: Поле объекта не обнаружено (ЭлементыФормы) - что за хрень интересно :rolleyes: ! 

P.S.  Все равно СПАСИБО! :)

----------


## Zovvv

Помогите пожалуйста скачать справочник по ссылке с http://infostart.ru/catalog/86643/?

----------


## Propovednic

устанавливаю 1с предприятие 8.2.15.310 в Виндоус 7. Пишет ошибку: при запуске службы "Агент сервера 1С предприятия 8.2" ( 1С:Энтерпрайз 8.2 сервер агент) Убедитесь что есть все разрешения на запуск служб".
Убедился, все есть. Ошибку выдает все равно. Что делать?

----------


## wit2007

1С:Предприятие 8 Бухгалтерия Предприятия редакция 3.0/ выложите для ознакомления

----------


## Петров Петр

При переходе с 1С 8.2 2.0 Бухгалтерия предприятия ред. 35.6 на редакцию 3.0.9.4 при обновлении конфигурации базы данных вылезает такая ошибка: 
Обновление информационной базы на версию "3.0.9.4" завершилось с ошибками: 
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбновлениеИнф  ормационнойБазыПереопреде  ляемый.Модуль(500)}: Значение не является значением объектного типа (ПолучитьОбъект)
		ОбъектВладелец = ВыборкаОбъект.Объект.Получ  итьОбъект();
Подскажите пожалуйста, в чем может быть дело?

----------


## skrest

> При переходе с 1С 8.2 2.0 Бухгалтерия предприятия ред. 35.6 на редакцию 3.0.9.4 при обновлении конфигурации базы данных вылезает такая ошибка: 
> Обновление информационной базы на версию "3.0.9.4" завершилось с ошибками: 
> {ОбщийМодуль.ОбновлениеИнф  ормационнойБазыПереопреде  ляемый.Модуль(500)}: Значение не является значением объектного типа (ПолучитьОбъект)
> 		ОбъектВладелец = ВыборкаОбъект.Объект.Получ  итьОбъект();
> Подскажите пожалуйста, в чем может быть дело?


лечи базу и смотри на этот бьект.

----------


## Петров Петр

> лечи базу и смотри на этот бьект.


А как ее лечить то?

----------


## skrest

> А как ее лечить то?


конфигуратор - тестирование и исправлениею - разрешить изменение

----------


## Петров Петр

> конфигуратор - тестирование и исправлениею - разрешить изменение


Протестировал, все ошибки исправил, но без толку.

----------


## BaaMByK

Попробуй тестирование через файл в папке программы chdbfl. через нее лучше тестировать, больше ошибок находит и исправляет тоже)

----------


## DmitriyDrozdov

а кто подскажет где в Бухгалтерии 3.0 устанавливается дата запрета редактирования документов, пол дня искал не нашел

----------


## olsy

А нету там ещё этой настройки. Они сами об этом сообщили "в дальнейших планах развития"

----------


## Петров Петр

> Попробуй тестирование через файл в папке программы chdbfl. через нее лучше тестировать, больше ошибок находит и исправляет тоже)


Попробовал, протестировал. Никаких ошибок не обнаружено. Вылезает та же ошибка.

----------


## BDG

Люди подскажите пожалуйста, пытаюсь обновиться Бух Проф 8.2 выдает ошибку {Обработка.ОбновлениеКонфи  гурации.МодульОбъекта(1438)}: Ошибка при вызове конструктора (COMОбъект)
	ComConnector = Новый COMОбъект(УправлениеСоедине  ниямиИБ.ИмяCOMСоединителя());
по причине:
Недопустимая строка с указанием класса
Кто знает, что это такое и как это лечить. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## skrest

> Люди подскажите пожалуйста, пытаюсь обновиться Бух Проф 8.2 выдает ошибку {Обработка.ОбновлениеКонфи  гурации.МодульОбъекта(1438)}: Ошибка при вызове конструктора (COMОбъект)
> 	ComConnector = Новый COMОбъект(УправлениеСоедине  ниямиИБ.ИмяCOMСоединителя());
> по причине:
> Недопустимая строка с указанием класса
> Кто знает, что это такое и как это лечить. Заранее благодарен.


Пробовал лечить базу в конфигураторе ?

----------


## BDG

Через тестирование и исправление? Да не помогло

----------


## сердж

добрый день форумчане не скинете ли ссылку на ВыгрузкаЗагрузкаДанныхXML.ep f очень нужно или выложите на обменник нужно перенести информацию из одной БГУ 8,2 в другую БГУ 8,2 с сохранением инфо в загружаемую базу

----------


## skrest

> Через тестирование и исправление? Да не помогло


тогда выполни регистрацию comcntr.dll из командной строки (укажи правильно путь  к comcntr.dll
Regsvr32 «C:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2\bin\comcntr.dll»

не поможет, переставляй 1С

----------


## BDG

> тогда выполни регистрацию comcntr.dll из командной строки (укажи правильно путь  к comcntr.dll
> Regsvr32 «C:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2\bin\comcntr.dll»
> 
> не поможет, переставляй 1С


Спасибо большое, только переустановка помогла. Мне тут мысль пришла, могла ли эта ошибка возникнуть из за того, что на другом ПК стоит платформа 8.2.14 а я себе поставил 8.2.15. А я периодически базы выгружаю между двумя компами. Просто по моему ошибка стала вылетать после обновления одной из платформ.

----------


## skrest

> Спасибо большое, только переустановка помогла. Мне тут мысль пришла, могла ли эта ошибка возникнуть из за того, что на другом ПК стоит платформа 8.2.14 а я себе поставил 8.2.15. А я периодически базы выгружаю между двумя компами. Просто по моему ошибка стала вылетать после обновления одной из платформ.


Запросто.

----------


## avddev

Добрый день Очень интересует вопрос выгрузки данных из 2.0 в 3.0 не смог найти обмен. Он вообще есть лиИ Если есть то гдеИ?

----------


## Leshii2009

> из 2.0 в 3.0 не смог найти обмен


 Если уж так нужно использовать 3,0, то обновите копию своей базы, выбрав в конфигураторе файл обновления 3,0 (в ручную)...

----------

avddev (15.05.2012)

----------


## rouge

пролистала оч много страниц и не нашла платформы 1с 8.2 для Windows Seven 32. существует такая?

----------


## Leshii2009

> существует такая?


Существует.... :)одна для всех виндовозов

----------


## rouge

> одна для всех виндовозов


нашла несколько ссылок. установила.

----------


## rouge

подскажите, а возможно ли каким-нибудь образом интегрировать справки _к товарно-транспортной накладной на этиловый спирт,алкогольную и спиртосодержащую продукцию_ в 1с: УТ 8.2? если да - подскажите как это можно сделать?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> подскажите, а возможно ли каким-нибудь образом интегрировать справки _к товарно-транспортной накладной на этиловый спирт,алкогольную и спиртосодержащую продукцию_ в 1с: УТ 8.2? если да - подскажите как это можно сделать?


УТ 8.2 - какой именно?..... конфигуратор наше всё!

----------


## rouge

> УТ 8.2 - какой именно?


UT_11.0.8.8, мне бы еще кто-нибудь подсказал как это сделать

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> UT_11.0.8.8, мне бы еще кто-нибудь подсказал как это сделать


прикрепленные файлы ... - можть устроит

----------


## SamaraDim

Народ, кто нибудь сталкивался с обновлением УТ 11, просто что меня смущает, в режиме предприятия есть возможность менять формы, меня интересует при обновлении мне необходимо менять в конфигураторе формы которые она изменила в режиме предприятия? Заранее благодарен.

----------


## SamaraDim

Всем день добрый а кто нибудь сталкивался с такой ошибкой при обновлении УТ 11:
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Обновление информационной базы на версию "11.0.8.8" завершилось с ошибками: 
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбновлениеИнф  ормационнойБазыУТ.Модуль(50  89)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Записать)
		Объект.Записать();
по причине:
Ошибка при выполнении обработчика - 'ПередЗаписью'
по причине:
{Справочник.Номенклатура.М  дульОбъекта(105)}: Поле "Рабочее наименование" не заполнено
		Объект.Записать();
---------------------------------------------
так пишет в журнале регистраций, а обновление заканчивается на следующем:
-------------------------------------------------------------
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбновлениеИнф  ормационнойБазыКлиент.Мод  ль(28)}: При обновлении информационной базы возникла ошибка:

Поле "Рабочее наименование" не заполнено

Подробности см. в Журнале регистрации.
------------------------------
Если кто сталкивался скажите пожалуйста в чем проблема, Заранее благодарен.
PS: Обновляю с релиза 11.0.6.9 до релиза 11.0.7.13

----------


## ShustriK2010

Подскажите пжл, искал в другой ветке, ищу, существует ли конфигурация Торговля и Склад для платформы 8.2?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Подскажите пжл, искал в другой ветке, ищу, существует ли конфигурация Торговля и Склад для платформы 8.2?


Есть, называется Управление торговлей 10 или Управление торговлей 11. Предпочтительнее 11 версия.

----------

ShustriK2010 (01.06.2012)

----------


## kanyukov

> У меня есть:
> *1. HASP * 
> А. Emul_8[1].0.13.32 –
> Файлы (Haspflt, install, install_1C8, loaddrv, readme, uninstall)
> В. HASP_OLD
>  Файл (Lmsetup)
> С.  Файл (EmulSmall)
> D. Файл (lmsetup)
> *2. setuptc_8.2.11.232*
> ...



тоже хочу поделись 1_0_4_1_6.cf

----------


## rouge

здраствуйте, подскажите, что нужно сделать, что бы прога продолжила работать? не с того не с сего просто перестала запускаться...

----------


## Darly

> не с того не с сего просто перестала запускаться...


 Так она же пишет что сделать - снять блокировку - в консоли сервера или запустить из командной строки с приведенным текстом.

----------


## rouge

> Так она же пишет что сделать - снять блокировку - в консоли сервера или запустить из командной строки с приведенным текстом.


ну если все так просто было бы. по указанному путю нет файла .exe, а если прописывать правильный путь-то не открывается.

----------


## bakstasy

Подскажите, плиз, у меня 1с 8.2 релиз 2.0.14.5 (8.2.12.75) как мне обновиться до последнего релизаИИ

---------- Post added at 16:47 ---------- Previous post was at 16:15 ----------

Уже помогли

----------


## Wersus99

Всем привет, подскажите пжл как можно перенести справочник номенклатуры из 7.7 усно в торговлю 8.2, очень уж много заносить.

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Всем привет, подскажите пжл как можно перенести справочник номенклатуры из 7.7 усно в торговлю 8.2, очень уж много заносить.


КД последней версии в помощь...

----------


## delfinn

Универсальную обработку по установке реквизитов справочников и документов для 1с 8.2 и в частности для Диетпитания, помогите найти плз

----------


## grohott

Добрый день! Помогите разжиться классификатором адресов Москва и МО  для 1с

----------


## Wersus99

> КД последней версии в помощь...


 Просьба расшифровать КД, не совсем понял? версия релиза Торговли?

----------


## nightguest75

Привет всем!!! Народ подскажите пожалуйста по-шагово, что нужно сделать (см. файл вложения) чтобы открывалась 1С без информационного сообщенияБезымянный.jpg
Спасибо за ответ!

----------


## S_GRAY

> Привет всем!!! Народ подскажите пожалуйста по-шагово, что нужно сделать (см. файл вложения) чтобы открывалась 1С без информационного сообщенияБезымянный.jpg
> Спасибо за ответ!


Если изменилась версия платформы, тогда первоначальный запуск производится в режиме конфигуратора, произойдет конвертация баз.

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Просьба расшифровать КД, не совсем понял? версия релиза Торговли?


КД = Конвертация данных, редакция 2.1

----------


## vasil1

Если есть у кого доступ к сайту ИТС, скиньте, пожалуйста, статейку http://its.1c.ru/bmk/zbu/ppfss
Подписка закончилась

----------


## nightguest75

спасибо за ответ.

----------


## kolp821

вопрос, настроен файловый режим, нужно перевести на серверный режим, ВЕРСИЯ сервера должна совпадать с версией клиента?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> вопрос, настроен файловый режим, нужно перевести на серверный режим, ВЕРСИЯ сервера должна совпадать с версией клиента?


Желательно, чтобы совпадали

----------


## Darly

> Желательно, чтобы совпадали


 Не желательно, а  обязательно должны совпадать ;)

----------


## Laky-M

Скажите пожалуйста, а регламентированные отчеты на 8-ку подходят от 1с 7.7.?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Скажите пожалуйста, а регламентированные отчеты на 8-ку подходят от 1с 7.7.?


Нет! Для 7.7 свои отчеты, для 8-ки свои.

----------


## Laky-M

Спасибо. А где их скачивать-то?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Спасибо. А где их скачивать-то?


В 8-ке отчеты являются частью конфигурации. Просто обновляем конфигурацию, и при этом обновятся и отчеты.

----------


## Laky-M

> В 8-ке отчеты являются частью конфигурации. Просто обновляем конфигурацию, и при этом обновятся и отчеты.


Ааааа, всё понял! Алекс спасибо!!!

----------


## avddev

Добрый вечер Поделитесь если у кого есть выгрузкой загрузкой с УТ 10.3 в БП 2.0. Измучился настраивать универсальные обмены ну никак не идут.

----------


## vesebo

Здравствуйте. Такая проблема: банк присылает нам зарплатные файлы в Excel. Стандартной обработке нужны формата xml, загрузку из экселя сделала, пишу выгрузку в xml, никак не могу разобраться со структурой xml-ного файла, поделитесь кто-нибудь образцом такого зарплатного файла для этой стандартной обработки.

----------


## c0l1bry

Добрый вечер. Проблема такая. После обновления 1с 8.2, появилось сообщение, что файл базы данных 1Cv8.1CD поврежден,  пролечила базу утилитой chdbfl.exe. Ошибка исчезла. Но при запуске 1с вдруг стали запрашиваться имя пользователя и пароль, хотя не  было в базе никаких пользователей. Самое страшное что бекапа нет (((. Уповаю на вашу помощь, бух меня четвертует, если до завтра все не исправлю.

----------


## EVAPOST

Доброго времени суток!
Подскажите пожалуйста ответ на такой вопрос.
Организация была на УСН 6 %. Проведена реализация услуг в  декабре 2011 г.
В 2012 году организация перешла на УСН 15 %, в июле 2012 г. прошла оплата задолженности по вышеуказанной реализации.
Но в книге доходов и расходов оплата *не встает в графу "в т.ч. доходы, учитываемые при исчислении налоговой базы"*, а отображается только в графе "Доходы - всего". Перепровела документы с декабря 2011 по июль 2012, ничего не изменилось....
А так же в книге доходов и расходов два раза отображаются Расходы (поступление - расход и передача в эксплуатацию  - расход та же сумма) 
чтобы не корректировать в ручную, где в настройках может быть ошибка?




всё! проблема решена.

----------


## introduce

Здравствуйте!
Подскажите пожалуйста. После обновления Розница 1.0 и перехода на 8.2 при запуске Предприятия выдает ошибку: "Фискальный регистратор не подключен", в следствии чего работа кассира не возмжна. Обновили драйвер для него, но программа ссылается на обработку "Настройка оборудования". Где ее можно найти и как исправить данную ошибку? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ua18000

Помогите с запросом, ибо в 8-ке слаб.
Условие:
Вывести текущие остатки товара на складе по фиксированному списку кодов + дата/номер последней поставки этого товара.

В каких регистрах информация хранится, как строится выборка документов, можно ли одним запросом получить оба типа нужных мне данных.
Конфигурация УПП-Украина.

Спасибо.

----------


## norfonzor

Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.2, в программе я являюсь Директором организации, как добавить себе должность главного бухгалтера?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.2, в программе я являюсь Директором организации, как добавить себе должность главного бухгалтера?


Добавить себя любимого с список сотрудников но как главного бухгалтера

----------


## inoks

1С:Предприятие 8 Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 3.0 http://release.8c1.ru/history/416152

----------


## Natulik

Добрый вечер! Подскажите пжл. Была 1С 8.2 платформа 8.2.12.75 релиз 2.0.14.5... поторопилась видимо...., сразу обновила платформу до 8.2.15.317, а релиз не обновляла, теперича пытаюсь обновить и релиз... НО!  если следовать хронологии то следующий должен быть 2.0.14.8 - пытаюсь залить его  а мне в ответ "Структура конфигурации не совместима с тек. версией прог-мы".. Тогда пытаюсь залить последний 2.0.38.6, а мне "Файл не содержит доступных обновлений" а содержит "обновления для: ..."  и перечислены конф-ции которых у меня еще не закачено, те те которые между моей старой и последней. Уважаемые подскажите, как быть? Заранее мерси!

----------


## konstz43

*Natulik*, для начала сконвертируйте структуру вашей текущей конфигурации под платформу 8.2.15.  Для этого откройте базу в конфигураторе. После сообщения о том что структура не соответствует, он сам предложит выполнить преобразование. Резервную копию предварительно не забудьте сделать.

----------

Natulik (26.07.2012)

----------


## Natulik

*konstz43*, я это сделала сразу после обновления платформы

----------


## avddev

Найдите cf файл любой следующей по выпуску конфигурации и обновляйте как через обычное получение обновлений через файл но не старайтесь сильно вперед убежать cf файлом можно и на самую последний релиз обновить но нежелательно, вдруг что то нарушиться. А после обновления cf файлом обновляйте как обычно.

----------

Natulik (26.07.2012)

----------


## Natulik

*avddev*, ясно, благодарю. Будем искать. Те обновить просто через (извиняюсь за терминологию) обновления не содержащие сf файл, я уже совсем не смогу?  или смогу добив до того релиза который запрашивает при обновлении проделанным мною? А если откатить на старую платформу и начать обновлять релизы дистрибутивами? и как понять что данный релиз относиться уже к новой платформе?

----------


## raiden.80

у меня задание, сделать загрузку прайс-листов от разных поставщиков, подскажите как назначить цену из разных прайс-листов на одну и туже номенклатуру И

----------


## avddev

Потом сможете и обычными обновлениями как обычно обновить первый раз только в связи с изменением платформы а обновления как бы еще на более раннею надо было накатить.

----------


## EVAPOST

Доброго времени суток!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, как внести изменения в печатную форму документа в конфигураторе. Раньше делалось без проблем, открывался макет, вносились изменения, сохранялось и обновлялась база. А теперь табличная форма в макете не отображается.... да и как-то совсем стало все по другому...
Платформа 8.2.16.352, Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.37.8

p/s: Нужно немного расширить высоту строк в ПКО и внести небольшие изменения в Счете на оплату



p/s: Спасибо, вопрос решён!!!!!

----------


## Gorullaz

Приветствую!
Открываю ИП - торгово-монтажная фирма. Услуги, продажи.
Подскажите, какую конфу 1С лучше использовать? Учет с "0".
В данный момент рассматриваю 1С Предприниматель 8 (вроде заточена под ИП и попроще в плане функционала), либо Комплексная автоматизация (тут с перспективой роста, но что-то переживаю, вдруг не осилю).

----------


## Stanley29

Друзья, сразу скажу что я не программист :)
сейчас у меня стоит бух предприятия корп 2.0, всё вели в ней, щас хочу установить Управление Торговлей, ну и соответственно использовать выгрузку раз в месяц в бух. В управлении торговлей работал давно, ну может с год назад,  а сейчас увидел что вышла версия  11.  Стоит ли ставить сразу 11? не сырая ли она? не возникнет ли потом разных проблем с выгрузкой и т.д.? если уже данный вопрос обсуждался, буду рад ссылкам

----------


## avddev

Да смогли бы если с платформой не поторопились. Откатить на старую платформу если нет архива будет невозможно. Да просто обновите один раз cf файлом который найдете в ссылках на обновления на форуме они периодически встречаются. Возьмите самый близкий к вашей версии. А дальше накатывайте следующие обновления по порядку. И не заморачивайте голову себе и людям по поводу какой и к чему релиз и какая платформа. Вам нужна рабочая программа с последними обновлениями или просто экспериментируете.

---------- Post added at 22:23 ---------- Previous post was at 22:19 ----------

11 не стоит ставьте 10.3 Это как бухгалтерия 2.0 и 3.0. К интерфейсу полгода привыкать будете. А так конечно посовременней, в плане выгрузки из 11 проблем тоже нет.

----------


## AJIeksey

Добрый день! Возникла проблема в 1с: стояла платформа 8.2.13.219 конфигурация БУХ проф 2.0.37.14, затем обновил конфигурацию до 2.0.38.6. при запуске 1с писала что необходима платформа не ниже 8.2.15...., установил 8.2.15.319. при запуске 1с запросила конвертацию баз, что я и сделал. Теперь при формировании любого отчета 1с вылетает с ошибкой: вылетает окно 1с - обнаружена ошибка отправить отчет или нет. Щелкаю на посмотреть отчет об ошибке, там написано AppName:1cv8.exe Appver:8.2.15.319 ModName: gdplus.dll ModVer:5.2.60002.22791 Offsel:0000f47d. В чем может быть проблема? Заранее спасибо

----------


## avddev

Не обновленную конвертировать на 8.15 а потом обновить до 2.0.38.6

----------


## Svetlana1_03

Помогите, плиз!!! Обновила конфигурацию 8.20 37.10 на 8.20 38.6 после обновления программа требует обновить платформу на 8.2.15 подскажите как это сделать и где найти эту платформу? заранее спасибо)

----------


## avddev

Ничего не напутали что то 8.20.37.10 платформа не встречаласьИ Может релиз имеется ввиду 2.0.38.6 а платформу ищите в соответсвующем разделе она там есть

----------


## SeGo_0

Добрый день! Имеется база данных  1Cv8.1CD платформа 8.1.15.14 при загрузке конфигуратора и самой программы пишет Сохранение данных и все закрывается и ни ответа ни привета... Базу могу выслать или выложить где нибудь.
Помогите пожалуйста !!!

----------


## alex_phantom

> Помогите пожалуйста !!!


Ну кинь? А она когда нибудь работала?

----------


## SeGo_0

> Ну кинь? А она когда нибудь работала?


\
Конечно работала.

----------


## Петро Трясило

Установил технологическую платформу 8.2.16.352 и в конфигураторе не могу добавить новых пользователей. Нажимаю добавить, но ничего не происходит. Кто-то сталкивался с этим? Что посоветуете делать?

----------


## Guzel 1973

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста в одном вопросе.
У меня две базы одинаковые 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.15.294)  Конфигурация  (2.0.37.8). База Источник и база Приемник. Сейчас в базе Приемник не открывается  "Универсальный Обмен ДаннымиXML" (Сервис- Прочие обмены данными). Пишет обнаружена ошибка: {Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML.Форма.Форма.Фо  рма(118,15)}: Переменная не определена (Менеджеры)
			Свойства	= <<?>>Менеджеры[ТекущееПВД.ОбъектВыборки];
{Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML.Форма.Форма.Фо  рма(159,14)}: Переменная не определена (Менеджеры)
		Свойства	= <<?>>Менеджеры[ТекущееПВД.ОбъектВыборки];
{Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML.Форма.Форма.Фо  рма(839,14)}: Переменная не определена (Менеджеры)
		Свойства	= <<?>>Менеджеры[ЭлементыФормы.ТаблицаПрав  лВыгрузки.ТекущиеДанные.О  ъектВыборки];
{Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML.Форма.Форма.Фо  рма(483,19)}: Переменная не определена (ДопОбработки)
	ФормаОбработки = <<?>>ДопОбработки[ИмяОбработки].ПолучитьФорму( , ЭтаФорма, );
{Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML.Форма.Форма.Фо  рма(487,21)}: Переменная не определена (ПараметрыДопОбработок)
	Для Каждого Пар Из <<?>>ПараметрыДопОбработок[ИмяОбработки] Цикл
{Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML.Форма.Форма.Фо  рма(495,22)}: Переменная не определена (ПараметрыДопОбработок)
		Для Каждого Пар Из <<?>>ПараметрыДопОбработок[ИмяОбработки] Цикл
{Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML.Форма.Форма.Фо  рма(1138,6)}: Переменная не определена (мСписокМакетовПравилОбме  а)
Если <<?>>мСписокМакетовПравилОб  ена.Количество() > 0 Тогда
{Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML.Форма.Форма.Фо  рма(1142,52)}: Переменная не определена (мСписокМакетовПравилОбме  а)
	ЭлементыФормы.ИмяФайлаПра  ил.СписокВыбора       = <<?>>мСписокМакетовПравилОб  ена.Скопировать();
{Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML.Форма.Форма.Фо  рма(132,33)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ПолучитьСтрокуОграничени  ПоДатеДляЗапроса)
				ИтоговоеОграничениеПоДате = <<?>>ПолучитьСтрокуОграниче  ияПоДатеДляЗапроса(Свойст  ва, Свойства.ИмяТипа, ТекущееПВД.ИмяОбъектаДляЗ  просаРегистра, Ложь);
{Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML.Форма.Форма.Фо  рма(164,38)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ПолучитьСтрокуОграничени  ПоДатеДляЗапроса)
        	ИтоговоеОграничениеПоДате = <<?>>ПолучитьСтрокуОграниче  ияПоДатеДляЗапроса(Свойст  ва, Свойства.ИмяТипа, "_", Ложь);
{Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML.Форма.Форма.Фо  рма(246,71)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ВерсияОбъектаСтрокой)
	ЭтаФорма.Заголовок = "Универсальный обмен данными в формате XML (" + <<?>>ВерсияОбъектаСтрокой() + ")";
{Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML.Форма.Форма.Фо  рма(270,2)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ЗаполнитьСписокТиповДост  пныхДляУдаления)
	<<?>>ЗаполнитьСписокТиповДо  тупныхДляУдаления(Удаляем  ыеДанные); и т.д.
Помогите разобраться в чем дело?

----------


## konstz43

> У меня две базы одинаковые 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.15.294) Конфигурация (2.0.37.8). База Источник и база Приемник. Сейчас в базе Приемник не открывается "Универсальный Обмен ДаннымиXML" (Сервис- Прочие обмены данными).


А версия правил обмена у Вас соответствует версии конфигурации?

----------


## Pet005

Добрый день! подскажите пожалуйста обновлял 1С 8.2 3.0.11.12 до 3.0.12.4 после обновления при подтверждении легальности вылетает ошибка субконто список сотрубников недоступен для данного пользователя и тд... что нужно сделать помогите))))

----------


## Mila20

Здравствуйте. 
Обновила себе платформу до 8.2.16. Установила туда УПП 1.3.28.1. Все вроде ничего, да только вылезает пользователь Абдулов (гендиректор). На кой он мне сдался? Далее скачала обновление до 1.3.29.2. Хочу обновить, а в Конфигураторе-Конфигурация-Открыть конфигурацию постоянно выдает мне, что недостаточно прав доступа. Та же фигня если жму на Администрирование-Загрузить информационную базу. Говорит что выполнять загрузку данных может только пользователь с административными правами.
Я что-то не то скачала? Как мне убрать этого Абдулова (гендиректора) и подключить себе права пользователя?

----------


## skrest

> Здравствуйте. 
> Обновила себе платформу до 8.2.16. Установила туда УПП 1.3.28.1. Все вроде ничего, да только вылезает пользователь Абдулов (гендиректор). На кой он мне сдался? Далее скачала обновление до 1.3.29.2. Хочу обновить, а в Конфигураторе-Конфигурация-Открыть конфигурацию постоянно выдает мне, что недостаточно прав доступа. Та же фигня если жму на Администрирование-Загрузить информационную базу. Говорит что выполнять загрузку данных может только пользователь с административными правами.
> Я что-то не то скачала? Как мне убрать этого Абдулова (гендиректора) и подключить себе права пользователя?


есть два способа - обнудить всех польователей хирургически...  но это для спецовв

 а второе - через ихдырку , войди конф пожд своим именем, создай usera левого и дай ему все права.
потом входишь под этим юзером - и творишь что хош!

----------

Mila20 (06.09.2012)

----------


## Mila20

> есть два способа - обнудить всех польователей хирургически...  но это для спецовв
> 
>  а второе - через ихдырку , войди конф пожд своим именем, создай usera левого и дай ему все права.
> потом входишь под этим юзером - и творишь что хош!


Замечательно. Попробую вторым способом.

----------


## qwerty09

Глупый вопрос от чайника (практически). У меня сейчас вот это: 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.13.205) Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.37.8).
Говорят, что релиз - старый. Обновления знаю что такое, а вот - релиз - нет. Это где написано 8.2.13.205? Ведь так? Как это поменять? Желательно на пальцах....:blush:

----------


## габриель

релиз у вас- (2.0.37.8)

----------


## qwerty09

нет, мне сказали что старые вот эти цифры 8.2.13.205. типа все давно уже на 16

----------


## габриель

Похоже на то что вам сказали что релиз платформы древнийИИ!!!!!!Ну и обновитесь до 16....Скачайте платформу 8.2.16.(...)

----------


## qwerty09

*габриель*, и дальше что? установить обыкновенно? а там таблетка есть? и потом под ней запустить мою базу?

----------


## габриель

именно так.....

----------


## qwerty09

А как вот это называется у вас 


> платформу 8.2.16.(...)


? дайте пожалуйста ссылку на где..?

----------


## габриель

на счет таблетки-незнаю.....вам бы вот универсальный патч (или как он там называется....эмуляторИчтол  иИ?).Попробуйте найти....У меня так то есть-только я вот незнаю как прикрепить файлы....

---------- Post added at 15:09 ---------- Previous post was at 15:06 ----------

http://1cfreezone.heliohost.org/?p=2180
попробуйте здесь.

----------


## qwerty09

таблетка то вроде есть. универсальный патч так и называется. И для 8,0 и для 8,2. А с платформой - боюсь ошибиться и скачать\установить не то. тыкнете пальцем пожалуйста.

----------


## габриель

Не бойтесь.ссылку я вам дала.качайте.затем запускайте setup.exe и дальше по подсказкам.ниче сложного.

----------


## qwerty09

там что-то криво открывается. здесь не можете тыкнуть?

----------


## габриель

сейчас попробую что то другое найти....
Вы нажимаете скачать(под описанием самой платформы)...и что происходитИИ

---------- Post added at 15:22 ---------- Previous post was at 15:18 ----------

http://depositfiles.com/files/68jyhwzqq
а здесь попробуйте.нажимайте Обычное скачивание....в открывшемся окне(где телефон надо забивать) нажмите "Нет.Спасибо".Подождите 60 секунд. Введите с картинки буквы и нажмите скачать.

----------


## qwerty09

*габриель*, спасибо, качаю уже отсюда 
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...80%D0%BC%D0%B0.
таблетка дома, проверю только завтра. я этому сайту доверяю больше.

----------


## габриель

В принципе разницы нет.Я обычно качаю с depositfiles -там мне кажется проще.
Вот и я глядя на вас решила обновить платформу....

----------


## alex_phantom

Кто подскажет чем лучше перенести в новую базу регистр ПродажиПоДисконтнымКартам  , он ведь оборотный и обработка СвёрткаБазы не создаёт по нему документа ввода остатков? А как же сохранить продажи по картам для учёта скидок, с удалением документов до свёртки уйдут и движения?

----------


## fruitstreet

Всем привет! Помогите чайнику! Собрались перейти с 7.7 на 8.2 Управление торговлей. Пожалуйста, объясните, подробно, по шагам - как настроить цены по котнтрагентам, чтобы при оформлении продажи (реализации) цены автоматом попадали в таблицу, соответственно котрагенту и по группам цен, или киньте ссылку, где подробно об этом, возились вдвоём сегодня весь день и ничего... 1с предприятие 8.2.15.289 "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 (10.3.14.5)

----------


## kidus

> Всем привет! Помогите чайнику! Собрались перейти с 7.7 на 8.2 Управление торговлей. Пожалуйста, объясните, подробно, по шагам - как настроить цены по котнтрагентам, чтобы при оформлении продажи (реализации) цены автоматом попадали в таблицу, соответственно котрагенту и по группам цен, или киньте ссылку, где подробно об этом, возились вдвоём сегодня весь день и ничего... 1с предприятие 8.2.15.289 "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 (10.3.14.5)


Если вы хотите разным покупателям продавать по разным ценам, (для каждого своя цена), то надо сделать:
1.Сделать несколько типов цен (Справочники-Номенклатруа- Питы цен
2.В конрагенте на вкладке "счета и договоры" в блоке "Договоры контрагентов" отредактировать договор (F2) на вкладке "дополнительно" в строке "тип цен " указать нужную вам цену.
3. Установить документом "Установка цен номенклатуры" все цены. 
4. В документе "Реализация" пройти по кнопке (если цены не встали в табличной части) "Цены и валюта", в строке "Тип цен" установить нужную вам цену, поставить "Крыжик" в чекбоксе "Перезаполнить цены" и ОК.
вроде всё

----------


## msaygid

У меня установлено Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения, редакция 1.0 Версия 1.0.10.2, хочу установить Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения, редакция 1.0 Версия 1.0.13.4, потому, что не могу найти все обновления. Как правильно установить новую версию, как перенести базу?

----------


## kohsa

Здравствуйте!

Подскажите,а не вышло ли обновление,содержащее новую форму Декларации по прибыли (Бухгалтерия Предприятия редакция 2.0)?

Благодарю!

----------


## kidus

по какой прибыли-то?

----------


## vitamina

> У меня установлено Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения, редакция 1.0 Версия 1.0.10.2, хочу установить Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения, редакция 1.0 Версия 1.0.13.4, потому, что не могу найти все обновления. Как правильно установить новую версию, как перенести базу?


 Ну уж три обновления мог бы и найти, тем более все недавние:

1.0.11.4 от 22.05.12

1.0.12.3 от 10.07.12

1.0.13.4 от 20.09.12

----------


## alex_phantom

Всем привет!
В БУХ 2.0 в документах расчётов и продажи есть реквизит "способ зачёта авансов" а в документах возврата товара такого нет. Никто не думал как распределить аванс при возврате по договору в общем?

----------


## konstz43

В документе возврата есть ссылка на документ отгрузки.
Возврат сторнирует проводки, которые сделаны документом отгрузки, в том числе и зачет аванса. Чего там еще распределять?

----------


## alex_phantom

> Чего там еще распределять


Так в этом и проблема. Если есть реализация и по ней сразу сделать возврат на основании, то всё красиво получается, здесь я не спорю.
Но если до реализации был аванс или оплата прошла после реализации, но до возврата, то возврат ведёт себя не так как все остальные документы и довольно некрасиво. Если сумма возврата превышает непогашенный долг по документу основания, то превышение уходит на авансы даже если по договору в общем на момент возврата у клиента долг. Если делаешь без основания, то вся сумма уходит на авансы несмотря на общий долг по договору. Незнаю, что делать очень неудобно и непонятно почему 1С именно возврат обошли реквизитом "способ зачёта авансов".
Кто подскажет как это обойти?
Может настройка какая есть или в модуле возврата чего подправить?

----------


## konstz43

> Если сумма возврата превышает непогашенный долг по документу основания, то превышение уходит на авансы даже если по договору в общем на момент возврата у клиента долг.


С точки зрения бухгалтерии - все совершенно верно, т.к. учет ведется по каждому документу в отдельности. Т.е. в этом случае получается что по реализации, по которой оформлен возврат, остался непогашенный аванс и, одновременно с этим, по тому же договору имеются другие неоплаченные реализации. Если Вы хотите зачесть этот аванс в счет погашения долга по неоплаченным реализациям, есть документ специальный: "Корректировка долга" с видом операции "Проведение взаимозачета". Однако, если работа с этим контрагентом не прекратилась и в дальнейшем происходят другие реализации и оплаты, то все авансы зачтутся автоматически (если, конечно, выбран автоматический способ зачета авансов) и никаких зачетов вручную не надо делать.
Как вариант, можно у документа реализации, по которому происходит возврат, поставить способ зачета "не зачитывать" и тогда возврат тоже не сформирует проводок по авансам. То есть возврат использует тот же способ зачета, какой установлен в соответствующей ему реализации.

----------


## alex_phantom

> все авансы зачтутся автоматически


Но тогда получается на конец месяца погут повиснуть авансы которых при учёте по договору в целом не должно быть?
Это конечно не красиво. Бухгалтера этого не понимают и я им внятно не могу ничего сказать кроме документа "Корректировка долга" с видом операции "Проведение взаимозачета". Они меня убеждают, что по законодательству нет необходимости вести учёт по документам и просят сделать как было в 1.6.
Неужели нет выхода, может всётаки в модуле есть лазейка или вообще глобально обойти учёт по документам?

----------


## konstz43

> на конец месяца погут повиснуть авансы которых при учёте по договору в целом не должно быть


Если Вас, то есть бухгалтеров, это не устраивает - пусть делают зачет этих авансов "корректировкой долга". Хотя лично я ничего некрасивого в такой ситуации не вижу, если работа продолжается авансы зачтутся в следующем периоде и никаких проблем в связи с этим не возникает.

----------

alex_phantom (07.10.2012)

----------


## UDP170112

При обновлении конфигурации Управление торговли с версии 11.0.8.13 до или выше 11.0.9.5 при тестирование базы даных выдает ошибку "Ошибка SDBL: Таблица или поле Fld 10643 не содержится в в разделе FROM (pos=11)". 1С 8.2.16.363. Может кто подскажет как быть?

----------


## voffffka

Добрый  день в бюджетном учреждении пришло предписание поменять остатки и обороты на нулевой кпс практически все поменял, встал вопрос с кассой в д-те везде указан 0 кпс, при проведении счет кредит указан с 0 кпс, забаланс тоже а касса не меняется. Откуда она его подтягивает и как исправить. Спасибо

----------


## larisav7

Добрый день. Подскажите, пожалуйста как поступить. Обновила платформу до 8.2.16.368, релиз 2.0.40.10. все в порядке, но не печатает регламентированные отчеты с двухмерным штрихкодом PDF417... все остальное печатает. а это никак, блак показывает, а не печатает...Спасибо заранее за ответ

----------


## SuVictor

Надо почистить кэш 1С - удалить данные в каталоге командой rd "%UserProfile%\Local Settings\Application Data\1C\1Cv81" /s /q

---------- Post added at 15:29 ---------- Previous post was at 15:28 ----------




> При обновлении конфигурации Управление торговли с версии 11.0.8.13 до или выше 11.0.9.5 при тестирование базы даных выдает ошибку "Ошибка SDBL: Таблица или поле Fld 10643 не содержится в в разделе FROM (pos=11)". 1С 8.2.16.363. Может кто подскажет как быть?


Надо почистить кэш 1С - удалить данные в каталоге командой rd "%UserProfile%\Local Settings\Application Data\1C\1Cv81" /s /q

----------

Ivan_52 (29.01.2013)

----------


## wit2007

как отключить в 1с_бух "интернет поддержку пользователей" а то при загрузке программы достала

----------


## skrest

*wit2007*,
запусти вот это

----------


## Julissa

Здравствуйте, при установке конфигурации бухгалтерии Базовой для 8.2 вер  2.0.40.11 и 2.0.41.3
Windows не удалось найти С:\Docume~4\Admin\LOCALS~1\Temp\1c\setup.exe Проверьте, что имя было введено правильно и повторите попытку 
Файл 1cv8.efd успевает распаковать..
с проф бухгалтерией таких проблем нет, но нужна базовая
Пробовала на чистых системах windows XP и 7. Что это может быть?

----------


## vitamina

> Здравствуйте, при установке конфигурации бухгалтерии Базовой для 8.2 вер  2.0.40.11 и 2.0.41.3
> Windows не удалось найти С:\Docume~4\Admin\LOCALS~1\Temp\1c\setup.exe Проверьте, что имя было введено правильно и повторите попытку 
> Файл 1cv8.efd успевает распаковать..
> с проф бухгалтерией таких проблем нет, но нужна базовая
> Пробовала на чистых системах windows XP и 7. Что это может быть?


Возьмите официальную установку *БП Базовая 2.0.40.7* с октябрьского диска ИТС -> здесь (из этого сообщения). Там надо щелкнуть справа вверху (черным жирным шрифтом на сером фоне) на *Скачать инкогнито* и через 60 сек скачать в какую-нибудь папку 4 файла (скачаете за 5 мин). Запустить setup и ждать окончания установки...

----------


## ирина08

Доброе время суток,
Установила 1С:Предприятие.Общепит - при входе просит компоненту защиты и ключ. Что с этим делать? Как обойти?
Спасибо

----------


## avddev

Самый лучший вариант купить лицензионную. Если нет то тогда искать не установку официальную а уже сломанный cf файл конфигурации тогда будет работать но не факт что его будет возможно потом обновить нормально. С отраслевыми решениями типа вашего сложно сломать защиту если вы конечно не программист с  навыками перешивания конфигурации.

----------


## Vlad-i-slav

Здрасьте всем. Может кто поможет ссылочкой на внешнюю обработку формирования документа поступления товара из excel документа.Розница 1с8.2 редакция2.
 Спасибо

----------


## Wersus99

Всем привет! Вопрос такой, существует ли метода по переносу данных (номенклатура, счета, реализация, банк и т.д.) т.е. все что было набито в 7.7 УСНО в Торговля 8.2?

----------


## svd81

Господа, подскажите пожалуйста по данной ситуации и как можно данную проблему решить.
1С 8.2.16.368 
Конфигурация Бухгалтерия Предприятия 2.0.40.11
Обновляюсь до  2.0.41.3 все стадии проходять на ура, ошибок не вылезает.
А когда захожу в 1с для работы пишет, что версия 2.0.40.11
До недавнего времени обновлялся больше 2-х лет без проблем.

----------


## новичок-sv

Добрый день!
в 1С 8.2  Бухгалтерия предприятия - не формируется Оборотно-сальдовая ведомость
все отчеты, анализы по счету, оборотки по счету формируются, а общая оборотка не формируется, выдает ошибку:

Ошибка разбора XML: (1,1)
Фотальная ошибка:
Document is emply

и предлагает "Завершить работу" или "перезапустить"

Подскажите, пожалуйста, что это значит и как исправить ошибку.
Заранее благодарна за помощь.

----------


## Winder666

> Господа, подскажите пожалуйста по данной ситуации и как можно данную проблему решить.
> 1С 8.2.16.368 
> Конфигурация Бухгалтерия Предприятия 2.0.40.11
> Обновляюсь до  2.0.41.3 все стадии проходять на ура, ошибок не вылезает.
> А когда захожу в 1с для работы пишет, что версия 2.0.40.11
> До недавнего времени обновлялся больше 2-х лет без проблем.


Обнови еще раз.

Если не поможет, тогда:
1. Бэкап
2. Тестирование и исправление
3. Бэкап
4. Обнови еще раз.

----------


## svd81

Все уже пробывал сделать, глухо.
Дело в том, что на компе 2 учетные записи, моя и бухгалтера, записи с одинаковыми правами администратора.
Из под моей учетки ничео не обновилось, а когда зашла бухгалтер удаленно на свою учетку и запустила 1С то она спросила как оычно о легальности полученных баз и успешно обновилось и нормально без ошибок работает.
А если я запускаю 1С из под своей учетки, то спрашивает о легальности потом шуршит и что то делает а в итоге пишет чо не обновились данные.
Я и сносил 1С потом чистил реестр чистильщиками, потом опять ставил. Всео одно и то же.

----------


## Winder666

> Все уже пробывал сделать, глухо.
> Дело в том, что на компе 2 учетные записи, моя и бухгалтера, записи с одинаковыми правами администратора.
> Из под моей учетки ничео не обновилось, а когда зашла бухгалтер удаленно на свою учетку и запустила 1С то она спросила как оычно о легальности полученных баз и успешно обновилось и нормально без ошибок работает.
> А если я запускаю 1С из под своей учетки, то спрашивает о легальности потом шуршит и что то делает а в итоге пишет чо не обновились данные.
> Я и сносил 1С потом чистил реестр чистильщиками, потом опять ставил. Всео одно и то же.


Обновлял не динамически?
Под своей учеткой когда заходишь, то база открыта монопольно (больше пользователей нет)?
"Полные права" у твоей учетки установлены?
Кэш 1С (кэш конфигураций 1С, находится на жестком диске) чистил?

----------


## inoks

> Всем привет! Вопрос такой, существует ли метода по переносу данных (номенклатура, счета, реализация, банк и т.д.) т.е. все что было набито в 7.7 УСНО в Торговля 8.2?


Спросите тут 

---------- Post added at 01:10 ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 ----------




> там что-то криво открывается. здесь не можете тыкнуть?


тут все расписали:
http://ask.8c1.ru/questions/20/%D1%8...B5%D0%B3%D0%BE

----------


## Chenn

Доброго времени. Помогите разрулить - 1С 8.2 Бух, выгрузка идет и не заканчивается, нащелкала 8 (!!!) гигабайт, и закончилось место на диске. Предыдущая, в сентябре, была норм - мегов 250, вроде. Размер базы 2 гб.

----------


## avddev

мд а плоховато еще раз пробуй а потом тестирование  и  исправление инф базы через конфигуратор

----------


## Арсен2011

Всем добрый вечер. такая проблема. Не получается обновить 1С Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.2 и ЗУП 8.2 с ноябрьского диска. При обновлении пишет что не найден файл конфигурации ни там ни там. Открываю папки куда были установлены обновления, файлы в них есть. Пути к папкам прописаны? Кто подскажет, что делать?

----------


## vitamina

> Не получается обновить 1С Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.2 и ЗУП 8.2 с ноябрьского диска. При обновлении пишет что не найден файл конфигурации ни там ни там. Открываю папки куда были установлены обновления, файлы в них есть. Пути к папкам прописаны? Кто подскажет, что делать?


На диске ИТС (ноябрь) выложены обновления:

Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.41.3 -> предназначена для обновления с версий  *2.0.40.7, 2.0.40.8, 2.0.40.9, 2.0.40.10, 2.0.40.11*

ЗиУП  2.5.57.1 -> предназначена для обновления с версий *2.5.56.1, 2.5.56.2, 2.5.56.3*

У вас подходит релиз к одному из этих?

----------


## Арсен2011

Да, подходит.

----------


## vitamina

> Да, подходит.


Я так понял, что обновления были установлены на комп (т.е. запущен setup.exe каждого обновления). И эти обновления установились в какую-то папку. Если конфа эту папку не видит, то избитая фраза: при обновлении сразу указать полученный файл обновления *1cv8.cfu*

----------


## Арсен2011

она самого этого файла не видит вообще, хотя он есть

----------


## vitamina

Т.е. например обновление установлено, например, в папку *C:\Program Files\1cv82\tmplts\1c\Accounting\2_0_41_3*. 
_Работаем в  конфигураторе:_
1. Конфигурация -> Открыть конфигурацию
2. Конфигурация -> Поддержка -> Обновить конфигурацию. Здесь отмечаем *Выбор файла обновления*, щелкаем *Далее* и выбираем папку с этим обновлением  *C:\Program Files\1cv82\tmplts\1c\Accounting\2_0_41_3\1cv8.cfu*....
И в этой папке при выборе нет этого файла? А хоть что-то там есть? И какая версия Бух сейчас стоит?

----------


## yulia1234

Подскажите пожалуйста, что может быть, в счет-фактура выданный печатается двойная шапка, как сделать чтоб дна шапка печаталасьИ? В счет-фактуре полученной все нормально одна шапка печатается.

----------


## EVAPOST

Привет, всем! 1С-ка работала на платформе 8.2.15.319, поставила платформу 8.2.17.143 - просит ключ... а при загрузке 1С-ки на платформе 8.2.15.319, просит обновить платформу на версию выше....ИИ? :((((

----------


## Арсен2011

так ты сначала обнови на 8.2.16, а у же после этого обновляй на 8.2.17 версию. а что касается ключа, то если у тебя нету лицензионного hasp-a, то проэмулируй его еще раз эмулятором хаспа.

----------


## vitamina

> так ты сначала обнови на 8.2.16, а у же после этого обновляй на 8.2.17 версию. а что касается ключа, то если у тебя нету лицензионного hasp-a, то проэмулируй его еще раз эмулятором хаспа.


Очередность установки платформ ни при чем. Можно в любой момент ставить любую версию платформы. Только в следующий раз _при установке очередной платформы убирайте галочку на установку драйвера защиты HASP_, если используете эмулятор. HASP ведь уже стоит на компьютере от предыдущей версии и устанавливать его еще раз не нужно, т.к. при установке он отключает эмулятор.

----------


## Nadya-KZ

Подскажите где взять конвертеры из 7.7 в 8.2 для Казахстанских конфигурации?

----------


## Арсен2011

> Подскажите где взять конвертеры из 7.7 в 8.2 для Казахстанских конфигурации?


Вот вот, меня это тоже интересует. Где их взятьИ?

----------


## Zuhra01

Добрый день! Почему при обновлении Бухгалтерии 2.0.42.6 на Бухгалтерию 3.0 в окне реорганизации информации не активна кнопка "принять", и, соответственно, обновление не происходит?

----------


## maximov_mansur

Всем Доброго Дня! Мне очень нужна ШМД-обработка или любой ШМД для примера. попытался сделать по ИТС, не удовлетворен полученным. помогите кто чем может.

----------


## Zuhra01

Добрый день! Почему при обновлении Бухгалтерии 2.0.42.6 на Бухгалтерию 3.0 в окне реорганизации информации не активна кнопка "принять", и, соответственно, обновление не происходит?
В доступных ролях пользователя помимо полных прав необходимо было назначить еще и «Администратор системы (для перехода на ред. 3.0)»

----------


## Alex-494

Прошу помощи!
встала задача обновить старую базу бухгалтерии с 2.0.21.1, обновилась до 2.0.26.8 и дальше не хочет почему-то! кто может помочь?

----------


## avddev

Попробуй найти cf файл (содержится в установке полной)самого ближайшего по следующему обновлению релизу и обновить им (т.е. при обновлении выбираем не cfu файл а cf) должно помочь.

----------

Alex-494 (27.12.2012)

----------


## shirna

Подскажите пожалуйста, можно ли в обработке «Загрузка данных из табличного документа» при загрузке штрих кодов номенклатуры, эти самые штрих коды не загружать, а генерировать  самой программой? Ведь в самой номенклатуре, на вкладке штрихкоды, это можно сделать кнопочкой.

конфа: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 2.0 (2.0.5.7)

Кто знает, поделитесь пожалуйста, очень нужно!!!

----------


## Alex-494

> Попробуй найти cf файл (содержится в установке полной)самого ближайшего по следующему обновлению релизу и обновить им (т.е. при обновлении выбираем не cfu файл а cf) должно помочь.


а не поделишься файлом установки?

----------


## avddev

Держи cf но самый ближайший который у меня есть это  Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.32.4) Вначале выгрузи архивную копию. Затем тестирование и исправление с параметрами которые там есть не меняй ничего. Затем обновление как обычно но указываешь на файл который скачаешь (распаковав его конечно из архива) Если все пройдет нормально дальше обновляешь как обычно последовательно. Но не забудь про платформу ее тоже надо довести до последней версии - 8.2.17.___. cf 2.0.32.4 Бухгалтерия предприятия http://narod.ru/disk/65151957001.c1e.../1Cv8.rar.html

----------


## frizzy

Ув. программисты! нужна помощь. обновляла базу по сети,сеть скакнула, обновление прервалось. база стала писать "ошибка потока данных". пришел программист обновил платформу (у нас 2 программы, одна лицензия другая ломаная) и конфигурацию лицензии. теперь моя ломаная совсем не запускается ( в режиме конфигуратор просит ключ, в режиме предприятие не запускается вобще. куда делась ошибка потока данных вобще не поняла. горят отчеты, да и вобще работы валом, попробовала сломать универсальным патчем - не ломается, второй день пытаюсь скачать архив платформы с патчем - архив прерывается ( блин какая то напасть вобще ( помогите кто нить пож-та! очень хочу базу восстановить

(программист забрал базу лечить позавчера и пропал! на него надежды нет совсем!)

----------


## andurov

> Ув. программисты! нужна помощь. обновляла базу по сети,сеть скакнула, обновление прервалось. база стала писать "ошибка потока данных". пришел программист обновил платформу (у нас 2 программы, одна лицензия другая ломаная) и конфигурацию лицензии. теперь моя ломаная совсем не запускается ( в режиме конфигуратор просит ключ, в режиме предприятие не запускается вобще. куда делась ошибка потока данных вобще не поняла. горят отчеты, да и вобще работы валом, попробовала сломать универсальным патчем - не ломается, второй день пытаюсь скачать архив платформы с патчем - архив прерывается ( блин какая то напасть вобще ( помогите кто нить пож-та! очень хочу базу восстановить
> 
> (программист забрал базу лечить позавчера и пропал! на него надежды нет совсем!)


а какая конфигурация у вас ломаная? и что за странный ключ она просит? если лицензионная конфа не базовая и ключ не просит, то по идее не должна просить и "ломаная". 
Кроме того, если есть подозрение что всё дело в платформе, попробуйте сделать так:
заходим в мой компьютер, локальный диск с: (или тот который содержит папку Program Files), в Program Files, в 1Сv82, там смотрите есть пака 8.2.17., а есть предыдущая версия (у меня 8.2.16.363, у вас может быть другая). в этой папке папка Bin, в ней запускаете 1cv8.exe. И это старая ваша платформа.
Если удастся войти вконфигуратор, попробуйте выгрузить базу, и загрузить тут же.

----------


## frizzy

> а какая конфигурация у вас ломаная? и что за странный ключ она просит? если лицензионная конфа не базовая и ключ не просит, то по идее не должна просить и "ломаная". 
> Кроме того, если есть подозрение что всё дело в платформе, попробуйте сделать так:
> заходим в мой компьютер, локальный диск с: (или тот который содержит папку Program Files), в Program Files, в 1Сv82, там смотрите есть пака 8.2.17., а есть предыдущая версия (у меня 8.2.16.363, у вас может быть другая). в этой папке папка Bin, в ней запускаете 1cv8.exe. И это старая ваша платформа.
> Если удастся войти вконфигуратор, попробуйте выгрузить базу, и загрузить тут же.


с ключом уже разобралась, выгрузка загрузка не помогает. база пишет ошибку "ошибка формата потока", потом пишет "ошибка конфигурации". в режиме конфигуратора запускается, в режиме предприятия нет (( конфигурация 2.0.40.8 бухгалтерия проф

----------


## avddev

В режиме конфигурации запускается это хорошо. Попробуй в режиме конфигуратора -  файл открыть - Program Files (x86)  - 1cv82- 8.2.17. ***- папка bin  и в этой папке открыть файл chdbfl  Запуститься тестирование исправление базы обычно помогает.

----------


## andurov

> с ключом уже разобралась, выгрузка загрузка не помогает. база пишет ошибку "ошибка формата потока", потом пишет "ошибка конфигурации". в режиме конфигуратора запускается, в режиме предприятия нет (( конфигурация 2.0.40.8 бухгалтерия проф


Попробуйте ещё вот так сделать. Откройте папку, где у вас лежит база. В ней удалите ВСЕ файлы и папки, кроме самого файла с базой, который называется 1Cv8.1CD
После попробуйте запустить в предприятии.

to avddev:  это не помогло.

----------


## avddev

Значит вряд ли восстановится как то пытался через внешнюю обработку выгрузка в xml формате также через файл выгружал данные а потом в новую базу загружал вроде получилось а так только мучится а насчет удаления папок да так не поможет они то там причем системные ошибки типа обнулите а потом опять она там выскочит

----------


## frizzy

отладку через бин пробовала, она мне написала следующее: Повреждены данные таблицы 'CONFIG'. Восстановлено 12674 из 12735 записей. от этого не полегчало. папки тоже удалять пробовала, тоже не помогает ( я тоже думаю что если в конфигураторе запускается то не все потеряно, но решения пока не нашла (( нашла копию от 1 октября 2012 года, но там 1,5 месяца банка ручками вбивать ((( за 3 года уже раза 4 бух-ю восстанавливала, больше не хочу!!! может все таки есть какое то решение ?

---------- Post added at 17:59 ---------- Previous post was at 17:46 ----------




> Значит вряд ли восстановится как то пытался через внешнюю обработку выгрузка в xml формате также через файл выгружал данные а потом в новую базу загружал вроде получилось а так только мучится а насчет удаления папок да так не поможет они то там причем системные ошибки типа обнулите а потом опять она там выскочит


а поподробней можно ?  з.ы. тестирование из конфигуратора тоже сделать на дает

----------


## andurov

> отладку через бин пробовала, она мне написала следующее: Повреждены данные таблицы 'CONFIG'. Восстановлено 12674 из 12735 записей. от этого не полегчало. папки тоже удалять пробовала, тоже не помогает ( я тоже думаю что если в конфигураторе запускается то не все потеряно, но решения пока не нашла (( нашла копию от 1 октября 2012 года, но там 1,5 месяца банка ручками вбивать ((( за 3 года уже раза 4 бух-ю восстанавливала, больше не хочу!!! может все таки есть какое то решение ?
> 
> 
> а поподробней можно ?  з.ы. тестирование из конфигуратора тоже сделать на дает


А можете на базу залить на какую-нибудь шару (например, на files.mail.ru) и мне в личку ссылку кинуть? Я посмотрю.

----------


## frizzy

> А можете на базу залить на какую-нибудь шару (например, на files.mail.ru) и мне в личку ссылку кинуть? Я посмотрю.


я скинула Вам ссылку

----------


## Elegiya

Доброй ночи!
помогите, пожалуйста, поставить 8.2.17.143 пользовательскую!
перешла на windows 8, предыдущий вариант с эмуляцией, как я на win 7 делала (описан ниже под №I) не прокатывает, я даже в тестовом режиме не могу запустить. Другой вариант с запуском install.bat тоже не помог, все равно лицензию требует.

(I. Ставим оболочку (движок) 1С 8.1.15.14, в конце соглашаемся на установку драйвера HASP.
Оболочка лежит в разделе для пользователей 1С (users.v8.1c.ru). 
Если нет у вас туда доступа – ищите, ищущие да обрящут (например, на pirat.ca)!
2. Импортируем сертификат (1CFan Community.cer) в хранилище «Доверенные корневые центры сертификации».
3. Пуск – Все программы – Стандартные – Командная строка (правый клик, запуск от имени администратора). 
   Выполняем bcdedit /set TESTSIGNING ON.
4. Перезагружаемся.
5. Пуск – Выполнить – devmgmt.msc – Действия – Установить старое оборудование.
6. Установка оборудования, выбранного из списка вручую (Далее) – Показать все устройства (Далее) 
  – указываем путь в папку VirtUSBBusEnum. Соглашаемся с отсутствием подписи – Все равно установить!
7. Импортируем в реестр дамп ключей (v8 50 user.reg).
8. Перезагрузка.)

----------


## andurov

> Доброй ночи!
> помогите, пожалуйста, поставить 8.2.17.143 пользовательскую!
> перешла на windows 8, предыдущий вариант с эмуляцией, как я на win 7 делала (описан ниже под №I) не прокатывает, я даже в тестовом режиме не могу запустить. Другой вариант с запуском install.bat тоже не помог, все равно лицензию требует.
> 
> (I. Ставим оболочку (движок) 1С 8.1.15.14, в конце соглашаемся на установку драйвера HASP.
> Оболочка лежит в разделе для пользователей 1С (users.v8.1c.ru). 
> Если нет у вас туда доступа – ищите, ищущие да обрящут (например, на pirat.ca)!
> 2. Импортируем сертификат (1CFan Community.cer) в хранилище «Доверенные корневые центры сертификации».
> 3. Пуск – Все программы – Стандартные – Командная строка (правый клик, запуск от имени администратора). 
> ...


А пробовали загрузку винды с отключением обязательной проверки подписи драйверов? По крайней мере способ, который вы описываете на 7 винде работает только так.
А что ещё лучше - используйте патч, не мучайтесь с эмуляторами.
А что совсем лучше - ну купите вы эту 1Ску несчастную. Если вам надо чтоб только на одном вашем компутере она запускалась и только вами, то самая вшивая 1С бухгалтерия БАЗОВАЯ версия стОит всего-то 3300 рублей. Зато потом вы сможете скачать отсюда и ЗУП, и УТ (базовые) и работать с ними на своём компе.
А если надо сетевые версии - то это уже озадачивайте своего директора предприятия, нехай раскошеливается, Бухгалтерия на 5 юзеров 21600 - не такая уж неподъёмная цена для даже маленькой организации, хотя в маленьких как правило бухгалтер только 1, и тоже подходит случай за 3300.
В дополнение хочу сказать, что все ваши эти игры с эмуляторами и патчами могут окончиться плачевно - посадят вас и вашего директора лет эдак на 5, может если повезёт - то условно, да ещё и штраф некислый впаяют, да ещё иск от 1С на возмещение материального ущерба за нарушение авторских прав.

----------


## afplat2009

Здравствуйте. Установила 1С для сельхозпредприятия 2.0.34.7 при запуске ругается на сервер СЛК 2.0, как устранить данную проблему? Очень надо, с нового года перешли на ЕСХН, приобрести лицензию нет возможности, спасибо.

----------


## alex_phantom

> как устранить


Зайти в конфтгуратор и отключить защиту, но работать СХ функции не будут.

----------


## afplat2009

> Зайти в конфтгуратор и отключить защиту, но работать СХ функции не будут.


 я понимаю что нужно сделать так, но как не знаю, можно поподробнее.

----------


## freelab

Здравствуйте стоит -1С:Предприятие 8.2.16.368 -Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0.35.5
Хотел обновить до -релиза 2.0.44.5. пропустил много, конечно.
Но вот увидел -Бухгалтерия предприятия релиз 3.0.18.3 подскажите пожалуйста, может лучше на неё перейти, как на неё перейти? не будет ли глюков, и стоит ли?)

----------


## alex_phantom

> можно поподробнее


Вряд ли можно объяснить если ни разу не делали.
Надо либо фай CF или доступ чкрез TIM или RDP.

----------


## andurov

> Здравствуйте стоит -1С:Предприятие 8.2.16.368 -Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0.35.5
> Хотел обновить до -релиза 2.0.44.5. пропустил много, конечно.
> Но вот увидел -Бухгалтерия предприятия релиз 3.0.18.3 подскажите пожалуйста, может лучше на неё перейти, как на неё перейти? не будет ли глюков, и стоит ли?)


глюков не будет. но вы и ваши бухгалтера видели вообще 3.0 внешне? смогут ли работать - там интерфейс на управляемых формах сделан, непривычно сразу.
Совет - установите демо базу ред. 3.0, и попобуйте. Если понравится - можете обновлять и использовать, никаких глюков не будет. Как перейти? Когда установите Update, в той папке будет инструкция по переходу. Возможно всё-таки поребуется сначала обновить вашу 2.0 до определенного релиза.
Но я бы остался пока на 2.0, тем более в 1С не собираются пока прекращать её поддержку.

----------


## alex_phantom

> там интерфейс на управляемых формах сделан, непривычно сразу


Да нормальный интерфейс, есть даже режим совместимости с бухгалтерией 7.7 для особо консервативных.
Если новое не пугает, то хорошая конфигурация. Всёравно все там будем через год.

----------


## mrstanislav

Доброго времени суток. Помогите пожалуйста обновить конфигурацию. Есть: Бухгалтерия 2.0.33.7 (платформа 8.2.16.362) надо: последний релиз. Спасибо.

----------


## vitamina

> Доброго времени суток. Помогите пожалуйста обновить конфигурацию. Есть: Бухгалтерия 2.0.33.7 (платформа 8.2.16.362) надо: последний релиз. Спасибо.


В личку написал...

----------


## Liquid808

Добрый день, проблема в том что отчёты старые.. к примеру фнс:
http://s019.radikal.ru/i608/1301/43/2244a85fa98d.jpg
что это? не обновленные регламентированые отчёты?
а скачал я обновление редакции бухгалтерии, за январь 2013
Скажите где содержаться данные обновления в 
конфигурациях или в платформах?

----------


## skrest

> Добрый день, проблема в том что отчёты старые.. к примеру фнс:
> http://s019.radikal.ru/i608/1301/43/2244a85fa98d.jpg
> что это? не обновленные регламентированые отчёты?
> а скачал я обновление редакции бухгалтерии, за январь 2013
> Скажите где содержаться данные обновления в 
> конфигурациях или в платформах?


А ты поставил  галочку в свойствах предприятия  применять новые отчеты ?

----------

Liquid808 (30.01.2013)

----------


## Liquid808

> А ты поставил  галочку в свойствах предприятия  применять новые отчеты ?


а подробней путь где эта галочка ставиться?

----------


## abis_72

SOS! я бухгалтер, сис.админа в организации нет, справляюсь своими силами. Произошла следующая ситуация, я хотела зайти в программу, на стадии загрузки, произошел какой-то сбой в компе, все зависло, пришлось аварийно перезагружать компьютер. Сейчас не могу зайти ни в конфигуратор, ни в программу, никаких ошибок не пишет, просто не открывает базу, типа зависает. В другие базы ( у меня их несколько) захожу свободно. Посмотрела на диске, где находятся базы, там формируется ярлык 1с8 написано "блокировка файловой информационной базы". Что происходит? Помогите пожалуйста!!!

----------


## DaMirka

---------- Post added at 13:51 ---------- Previous post was at 13:51 ----------




> SOS! я бухгалтер, сис.админа в организации нет Помогите пожалуйста!!!


какой город?

----------


## skrest

> SOS! я бухгалтер, сис.админа в организации нет, справляюсь своими силами. Произошла следующая ситуация, я хотела зайти в программу, на стадии загрузки, произошел какой-то сбой в компе, все зависло, пришлось аварийно перезагружать компьютер. Сейчас не могу зайти ни в конфигуратор, ни в программу, никаких ошибок не пишет, просто не открывает базу, типа зависает. В другие базы ( у меня их несколько) захожу свободно. Посмотрела на диске, где находятся базы, там формируется ярлык 1с8 написано "блокировка файловой информационной базы". Что происходит? Помогите пожалуйста!!!


удали этот ярлык
запусти  1с82\*****\bin\chdbfl.exe
укажи твою базу

----------

abis_72 (31.01.2013)

----------


## abis_72

> удали этот ярлык
> запусти  1с82\*****\bin\chdbfl.exe
> укажи твою базу


Вот, что у меня получилось 

Повреждены данные таблицы 'FILES'
Повреждены данные таблицы '_Reference82'
Обнаружено рассогласование между данными и индексами таблицы '_Reference82'

---------- Post added at 13:36 ---------- Previous post was at 13:21 ----------

Спасибо, все получилось. На последнее можно не отвечать

----------


## alex_phantom

Кто сталкивался с ведением управленческого учёта, бюджетирования для фирмы занимающейся оптовой торговлей
Какую конфигурацию взять за основу УПП, КА, УТ, УНФ или что-то специализированное более удобное есть, но чтобы оперативный и управленческий учёт в одной программе?
Чёт я в тупике.

----------


## t-a-v

Подскажите, пожалуйста, может кто знает. Делаю установку УПП(1.3.35). Затем создаю базу из шаблона. Пустую и Демо. Пустая база имеет размер 655MB. Демо база 539MB(меньше, чем пустая). Пустая база, на первый взгляд, работает нормально. А вот с Демо-базой проблемы. В Конфигураторе не открывается конфигурация сообщение: «Недостаточно прав доступа!». Любые другие действия – то же сообщение. В режиме Предприятие все справочники пусты. А при попытке добавить элемент справочника или документ сообщение: «Нарушение прав доступа!». Та же ситуация была и с УПП(1.3.31, 1.3.33, 1.3.34). Может кто знает?

----------


## Liquid808

Добрый день, проблема в том что отчёты старые.. к примеру фнс:
http://s019.radikal.ru/i608/1301/43/2244a85fa98d.jpg
что это?
стоит платформа за январь, и конфигурация бухгалтерия предприятия за январь, в чем может быть проблема?

----------


## maton

Добрый день. у меня стоит 1с v 8.2.12.87 и зуп 2.5.26.3 формы устарели. в какой последовательности мне обновляться до последних? сутками "лопачу" гугл- ничего конкретного(((
заранее спс.

----------


## Gida

Кто нибудь делал рассылку факс сообщений из 1с ? при помощи какой софтины? (вариант через инет не подходит) Есть ли требования к оборудованию?

----------


## alex_phantom

Не могу установить эмулятор хаспа 1С 8.2 на сервер x64 2012.
Никто не пробывал? Опытом никто не поделится?

----------


## Roadman

Всем привет!
Может кто нить объяснит?
Обязательно для формирования штрихкода на платежках использовать БиПринт?
1С сама умеет формировать штрихкоды. Остается только правильно прописать алгоритм формирования...
Зачем тогда бипринт? Может у них какой-то ОСОБЫЙ, хитровыпендренный алгоритм формирования? Или какие-то особые сканеры, которые не умеют читать стандартные штрихкоды?
Только большая просьба - не надо меня отсылать ко всяким "инструкциям" и руководствам пользователей, их я мог бы прочесть и сам, не обращаясь с вопросом тут...
Кто нить может объяснить сей феноменИ?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

Если 1с сама может сделать тоже что и бипринт, то бипринт можно выкинуть как лишнее звено.

----------


## Roadman

> Если 1с сама может сделать тоже что и бипринт, то бипринт можно выкинуть как лишнее звено.


Так и я о том же...
Вот я и спросил...
В чем особенность формирования штрихкодов в БиПринте?
Или просто все забыли вдруг о том, что 1С сама это умеет делать?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

ни в чем, просто как универсальное средство. не у всех же есть 1с

----------


## Roadman

> ни в чем, просто как универсальное средство. не у всех же есть 1с


Просто мои пользователи, которые сидят на 1С, используют для печати платежек БиПринт :-)
Ставятсервер печати БиПринт, и из 1С выводят на печать ч-з этот БиПринт, бред какой-то...
Alex_7_7_7? Вы не знаете, где кокретно можно прочесть про особенности формирования Бипринтовского штрихкодаИ?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

Он не Бипринтовский. БиПринт - это одна из программ, которые этот штрих-код создают. Разработан он какой то нашей конторой, наверно всю документацию можно нагуглить. Начни со сбербанка, по идее ноги должны оттуда расти.

----------


## Roadman

> Он не Бипринтовский. БиПринт - это одна из программ, которые этот штрих-код создают. Разработан он какой то нашей конторой, наверно всю документацию можно нагуглить. Начни со сбербанка, по идее ноги должны оттуда расти.


Документацию и гуглить не надо, она на сайте все той же конторы и лежит, только там нету ничего по то, как формируется штрихкод. Его (алгоритм) можно выяснить, помедитировав часа два с самим штрихкодом.
Я и задал ТУТ вопрос, для того чтобы не тратить время на все эти танцы с бубнами и свистульками, расчитывая на то, что у кого то есть наработки по этому поводу...
Спасибо...

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

Такие вещи (наработки) надо спрашивать не здесь, а  на Инфостарте.

----------


## Roadman

> Такие вещи (наработки) надо спрашивать не здесь, а  на Инфостарте.


Виноват.... Исправлюсь... :blush:

----------


## Roadman

Привет!
Кто нибудь сталкивался с ошибкой заполенния адресов для информирования (СЗВ_6_2) в серверном варианте Бухгалтерия ред.3.0И?
Не подскажете, где глюкИ?
Сильно долго искать, времени мало...

----------


## vitamina

> Привет!
> Кто нибудь сталкивался с ошибкой заполенния адресов для информирования (СЗВ_6_2) в серверном варианте Бухгалтерия ред.3.0И?
> Не подскажете, где глюкИ?


Я сталкивался с такой проблемой в *Зарплата и кадры Бюджетного учреждения*. Если вводил адрес по прописке, а затем копировал его в адрес для информирофания, то он помещался туда как адрес за пределами РФ, то бишь иностранный адрес, что является ошибкой. При ручном же вводе адреса информирования и выбора -> *Российский адрес* вводил адрес еще раз через классификатор и все было *ОК*!

----------


## Roadman

> Я сталкивался с такой проблемой в *Зарплата и кадры Бюджетного учреждения*. Если вводил адрес по прописке, а затем копировал его в адрес для информирофания, то он помещался туда как адрес за пределами РФ, то бишь иностранный адрес, что является ошибкой. При ручном же вводе адреса информирования и выбора -> *Российский адрес* вводил адрес еще раз через классификатор и все было *ОК*!


Дело в то, что эта ошибка выходит только на серверном варианте. Перегружаю в файловый - все нормально, и на форме обработки "Квартальная отчетность в ПФР", и в отчете, и в файле выгрузки, адрес для информирования становится на место...
А в серверном варианте в той же базе этого адреса как-будто никто и не заполнял. Подозреваю, что проблема где в каком-то запросе, только пока не нашел, в каком...
Проблем куча, щас пока другим занимаюсь, может кто-то все же этот глюк находил...
Кстати, если кто-то столкнулся с проблемой выгрузки отчетов в ПФР, если заходить ВЭБ-клиентом, то вообще не выгружается форма РСВ-1, это связано с тем, что 1С-цы просто не вставили этот кусок в код, тупо опустили выгрузку РСВ-1...
Если кому-то надо решить эту проблему, спрашивайте - подскажу :-)

----------


## Ребенок

Доброго время суток!
Простите меня за глупый вопрос. Есть Бух ПРОФ 1с_8.2. Как из нее сделать Бух автономку ПРОФ. - Вроде конфигурации одинаковые на при обновлениии базы в пользовательском режиме выдает ошибку и не расшифровывает. В конфигураторе обновление и обновление конфигурации базы данных прошло успешно. Почему тогда в пользовательском режиме не получается .
За ранее благодарна

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Вроде конфигурации одинаковые


Кто Вам это сказал?

----------


## новичок-sv

Добрый день! 
1С был установлен на старом домашнем ПК, перенесла установочные файлы и архив базы на новый домашней ПК, теперь не могу зайти, программа пишет: "не обнаружена лицензия для использования программы. не найден ключ защиты программы"
заново переношу на старый ПК все работает. 
переношу на новый,  опять выдает ошибку-:(((
подскажите пожалуйста как запустить программу на новом ПК, т.к. старый вот вот сломается...
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Roadman

> Добрый день! 
> 1С был установлен на старом домашнем ПК, перенесла установочные файлы и архив базы на новый домашней ПК, теперь не могу зайти, программа пишет: "не обнаружена лицензия для использования программы. не найден ключ защиты программы"
> заново переношу на старый ПК все работает. 
> переношу на новый,  опять выдает ошибку-:(((
> подскажите пожалуйста как запустить программу на новом ПК, т.к. старый вот вот сломается...
> Заранее спасибо.


На новом компе тоже нужно пропатчить (взломать) программу, или поставить ключ на новый компьютер, если вы пользуетесь ключем, и все у вас заработает...
Загляните в личные сообщения...

----------

новичок-sv (19.02.2013)

----------


## andurov

> На новом компе тоже нужно пропатчить (взломать) программу, или поставить ключ на новый компьютер, если вы пользуетесь ключем, и все у вас заработает...
> Загляните в личные сообщения...


вы довзламываетесь. посадют вас лет на 5.

Новичок-SV, ну купите вы базовую бухгалтерию - это самая дешевая, 3300 рублей всего, и не парьтесь. в ней даже обновления бесплатные. правда есть некоторые ограничения функциональности в отличие от ПРОФ версии, но я думаю в вашем случае это некритично, скорее всего вы обойдётесь и без этих отключенных возможностей.

----------


## skrest

> Добрый день! 
> 1С был установлен на старом домашнем ПК, перенесла установочные файлы и архив базы на новый домашней ПК, теперь не могу зайти, программа пишет: "не обнаружена лицензия для использования программы. не найден ключ защиты программы"
> заново переношу на старый ПК все работает. 
> переношу на новый,  опять выдает ошибку-:(((
> подскажите пожалуйста как запустить программу на новом ПК, т.к. старый вот вот сломается...
> Заранее спасибо.


Установить ключ/лицензию/.  если есть , ну или эмулятор.

----------


## Roadman

> вы довзламываетесь. посадют вас лет на 5.
> 
> Новичок-SV, ну купите вы базовую бухгалтерию - это самая дешевая, 3300 рублей всего, и не парьтесь. в ней даже обновления бесплатные. правда есть некоторые ограничения функциональности в отличие от ПРОФ версии, но я думаю в вашем случае это некритично, скорее всего вы обойдётесь и без этих отключенных возможностей.


Вообще-то я использую патчи для лицензионных программ...
Ключи имеют такую способность - гореть. Зачем же ждать такого приятного события?:-)
А воспитательная работа была проведена просто на высшем уровне :-)
Удачи Вам в Вашем нелегком деле :-)

----------


## andurov

> Вообще-то я использую патчи для лицензионных программ...
> Ключи имеют такую способность - гореть. Зачем же ждать такого приятного события?:-)
> А воспитательная работа была проведена просто на высшем уровне :-)
> Удачи Вам в Вашем нелегком деле :-)


Спасибо -))).
Про гоеть - согласен полностью.
Однако же сейчас 1Ска выпускает коробки только с программными лицензиями, а USB-ключи уже не изготавливают, распродают остатки коробок со склада.
Так что пускай покупают и не парются.

----------


## Roadman

> Спасибо -))).
> Про гоеть - согласен полностью.
> Однако же сейчас 1Ска выпускает коробки только с программными лицензиями, а USB-ключи уже не изготавливают, распродают остатки коробок со склада.
> Так что пускай покупают и не парются.


А и то верно... ПУСТЬ ПОКУПАЮТ...
И вооще, надо тогда этот форум прикрыть...
А то ишь, тут вон целые разделы посвящены патчам и ломалкам...
А еще надо школьникам запретить ходить в школу в норковых шубах...
А в зоопарке льву мяса не докладывают... :mad:

----------


## andurov

> А и то верно... ПУСТЬ ПОКУПАЮТ...
> И вооще, надо тогда этот форум прикрыть...
> А то ишь, тут вон целые разделы посвящены патчам и ломалкам...
> А еще надо школьникам запретить ходить в школу в норковых шубах...
> А в зоопарке льву мяса не докладывают... :mad:


Как ни странно, колбасу в магазинах тоже продают. И ведь никто не ворует её, ну про некоторых жаждущих-страждущих не говорим, большинство людей просто платят за неё деньги. А вы предлагаете нашему юзеру "кражу со взломом".
А форум этот - там на главной странице по русски нарисовано, что все материалы для ознакомления, что-то типа того, в целях обучения.
А наш юзер то не обучаться пришел сюда, а хочет деньжат подзаработать небось используя програмку в своих корыстных целях. Ну дак пускай не обижает многоуважаемых сотрудников-программистов из 1С, поделится, заплатит им немного. Они ж тоже люди, и тоже как и наш юзер хотят кушать. Вот вы если б написали чудо-обработку с волшебной кнопкой, при нажатии которой у бухгалтеров сам собой формировался баланс, потратили бы не один день, месяц, а то и год на этот труд, захотели бы предложить свой труд всем желающим за неюольшую плату, и у вас бы её спёрли и выложили бы ну на халяву, а то и за деньги. Вам бы не было обидно? Впрочем это всё лирическое отступление под названием флуд. Давайте закроем эту тему, я повеселил вас и посмеялся сам. Ну я против ломалок ничего не имею, просто нашему юзеру сказал, что за это могут посадить, а то вдруг он не в курсе был. Хочет - пусть ломает, ну на свой страх и риск. Плевать на него. Блин, чё написал - сам не понял.

----------


## skrest

*andurov*,
Я так чуствую ты от один 1С  вот и равозмущался.
А вообще пржде чем возмущатся надо внимательней читать !!!
Я не предлагал ничего  взламывать и красть , у человека на стором компе стояла бухалтерия лицензионнная с софтовым ключом , он не знал как перенести ее на новый комп, причем ключ утерян , я ответил варианты.
Кто говорил про воровство И?
Так что не кричи попусту в воздух ! Или беги в милиции , там заявление подовай что тебя обокрали!!!

Кстати про колбасу и магазин. Если колбаса в магазине дерьмо , и я не хочу ее покупать , а буду делать ее сам , то это по твоему тоже воровство ?
Заговорился ты совсем !
Вот если докажешь торговолю "взломанным" - тогда и возмущайся !!!!

----------


## Stanley29

Всем привет! 
Помогите пожалста найти перегрузку документами из 1с 8.2 Бухгалтерия в такую же.

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Всем привет! 
> Помогите пожалста найти перегрузку документами из 1с 8.2 Бухгалтерия в такую же.


На Инфостарте куча подобных поделок.

----------


## Stanley29

На инфостарте надо платить 800 р в мес, а мне нужна только одна перегрузка.
Нашел, например вот http://infostart.ru/public/84890/files/

скачал на rhost  ВыгрузкаЗагрузкаДанныхXML82.  epf
выгрузил с помощью нее, а когда в другую загружаю пишет "неверный формат выгрузки"
я не программист, если у кого есть готовое решение, помогите плиз..

---------- Post added at 18:36 ---------- Previous post was at 18:22 ----------

На инфостарте надо платить 800 р в мес, а мне нужна только одна перегрузка.
Нашел, например вот http://infostart.ru/public/84890/files/

скачал на rhost  ВыгрузкаЗагрузкаДанныхXML82.  epf
выгрузил с помощью нее, а когда в другую загружаю пишет "неверный формат выгрузки"
я не программист, если у кого есть готовое решение, помогите плиз..

----------


## Roadman

> На инфостарте надо платить 800 р в мес, а мне нужна только одна перегрузка.
> Нашел, например вот http://infostart.ru/public/84890/files/
> 
> скачал на rhost  ВыгрузкаЗагрузкаДанныхXML82.  epf
> выгрузил с помощью нее, а когда в другую загружаю пишет "неверный формат выгрузки"
> я не программист, если у кого есть готовое решение, помогите плиз..


Я же написал в личке...
Какая конфигурация, редакция, только точно....
щас сбацаем новую выгрузку загрузку...
Это и правда немного времени занимает :-)

---------- Post added at 20:50 ---------- Previous post was at 20:36 ----------

Stanley29, Чего тянешь?
Уже бы сделали....

---------- Post added at 20:56 ---------- Previous post was at 20:50 ----------




> Я же написал в личке...
> Какая конфигурация, редакция, только точно....
> щас сбацаем новую выгрузку загрузку...
> Это и правда немного времени занимает :-)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 20:50 ---------- Previous post was at 20:36 ----------
> 
> Stanley29, Чего тянешь?
> Уже бы сделали....


Ну вот вам и "помогите, кто нибудь......" :gamer:
Давай, помогу :-)
И опять тишина...

----------


## Алонж

Всем доброго времени суток. Платформа 8.2.13.219. Использовала установочный файл для 1С8.2 конфигурация  Бухгалтерия предприятия ПРОФ релиз 2.0.45.5. При загрузке программы (через Запуск) или при Отладке через Конфигуратор пишет: "Ошибка SDBL: В схеме базы данных нет таблицы с именем Consts".  Установка происходит без жалоб, но результата нет. Программа не загружается. Что мне нужно сделать? Я скромный бухгалтер), не программист). Прошу помочь интеллектом. )
P.S.: Установка предыдущих релизов Бухг.предпр. ПРОФ 2.044.5 и 2.044.13 выдает ту же самую ошибку. Обидно, ну...

----------


## Roadman

> Всем доброго времени суток. Платформа 8.2.13.219. Использовала установочный файл для 1С8.2 конфигурация  Бухгалтерия предприятия ПРОФ релиз 2.0.45.5. При загрузке программы (через Запуск) или при Отладке через Конфигуратор пишет: "Ошибка SDBL: В схеме базы данных нет таблицы с именем Consts".  Установка происходит без жалоб, но результата нет. Программа не загружается. Что мне нужно сделать? Я скромный бухгалтер), не программист). Прошу помочь интеллектом. )
> P.S.: Установка предыдущих релизов Бухг.предпр. ПРОФ 2.044.5 и 2.044.13 выдает ту же самую ошибку. Обидно, ну...


Если внимательно прочесть файл ReadMe, входящей в состав этой конфигурации, то там можно прочесть следующее:
"Внимание!
Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена 
для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.16."

Обновите платформу, и все у Вас будет ХОРОШО :-)

----------

Алонж (25.02.2013)

----------


## Алонж

> Если внимательно прочесть файл ReadMe, входящей в состав этой конфигурации, то там можно прочесть следующее:
> "Внимание!
> Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена 
> для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.16."
> 
> Обновите платформу, и все у Вас будет ХОРОШО :-)


:-) Спасибо большое, я Вас поняла. Пойду искать платформу 8.2.16.

----------


## Roadman

> :-) Спасибо большое, я Вас поняла. Пойду искать платформу 8.2.16.


Только далеко не ходите :-)
Тут, на этом форуме все есть :-)

----------


## Алонж

> Только далеко не ходите :-)
> Тут, на этом форуме все есть :-)


Доброго дня. :-) Ну, что... заблудилась же я здесь на форуме. Не нашла ссылку на платформу 8.2.16. Была ссылка на 8.2.17 и та ну, совсем не годная. 
Если за 4 часа поисков сама не справилась, значит, ... пора признаваться в конфузе ))).
Может кто-нибудь меня проводит  под белы рученьки на рабочую ссылку платформы 8.2.16 (возможно существует и новее?) для Бухгалтерии предприятия 8.2.45.3? 
Буду очень признательна за подмогу.))

---------- Post added at 18:03 ---------- Previous post was at 17:59 ----------

Ах, да! А еще меня здесь обидели. Зачем функция "ПОИСК", если этот Поиск не дает ответа. Разве сложно задаю параметры: " 1С Платформа 8.2.16" ?  = Полдня без результата.

----------


## Roadman

> Доброго дня. :-) Ну, что... заблудилась же я здесь на форуме. Не нашла ссылку на платформу 8.2.16. Была ссылка на 8.2.17 и та ну, совсем не годная. 
> Если за 4 часа поисков сама не справилась, значит, ... пора признаваться в конфузе ))).
> Может кто-нибудь меня проводит  под белы рученьки на рабочую ссылку платформы 8.2.16 (возможно существует и новее?) для Бухгалтерии предприятия 8.2.45.3? 
> Буду очень признательна за подмогу.))
> 
> ---------- Post added at 18:03 ---------- Previous post was at 17:59 ----------
> 
> Ах, да! А еще меня здесь обидели. Зачем функция "ПОИСК", если этот Поиск не дает ответа. Разве сложно задаю параметры: " 1С Платформа 8.2.16" ?  = Полдня без результата.


Читайте личное сообщение, там кое что есть для Вас :-)
А с поисками всегда такие проблемы :-)

----------

Алонж (26.02.2013)

----------


## vitamina

> Доброго дня. :-) Ну, что... заблудилась же я здесь на форуме. Не нашла ссылку на платформу 8.2.16. Была ссылка на 8.2.17 и та ну, совсем не годная. ..
> Полдня без результата.


В общем-то искать надо немного не так.
Вверху этой страницы видим строку:
*Форум - Форум 1С - Полезные ссылки для скачивания - 1С Предприятие 8.2....*. 

Щелкаем на *1С Предприятие 8.2*.
Высветится несколько тем форума, в т.ч. *Важно: 1С: Платформа 8.2. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ на платформу !!!*. Щелкаем на нее и затем переходим на последнюю страницу темы. Где-то там и ищем. Там же и патч, если что.
_Один ньюанс_: Лучше все-таки скачать *последнюю платформу 8.2.17.169 от 15.02.2013*, т.к. буквально *предыдущая Версия 2.0.44.13 требовала платформу не ниже 8.2.17*. Не понять 1С-ников... Ссылка на платформу с *народ* в личке, скачаете  за 5 минут.

P.S. Кстати, если есть вопросы не по 8.2, а например по *1С Предприятие 7.7*, то щелкаем в упомянутой строке на *Полезные ссылки для скачивания*, затем выбираем ветку *1С Предприятие 7.7* и уже в ней соответствующую тему.

----------

Алонж (26.02.2013)

----------


## Алонж

Высветится несколько тем форума, в т.ч. *Важно: 1С: Платформа 8.2. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ на платформу !!!*. Щелкаем на нее и затем переходим на последнюю страницу темы. Где-то там и ищем. Там же и патч, если что.

Спасибо. Я на форуме как в сумерках на незнакомой местности.)
1С-ников понимаю так: "Очень деньги нужны." )) Но проблемы с 1С они решают не всегдааа... ((

----------


## Алонж

> Высветится несколько тем форума, в т.ч. *Важно: 1С: Платформа 8.2. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ на платформу !!!*. Щелкаем на нее и затем переходим на последнюю страницу темы. Где-то там и ищем. Там же и патч, если что.
> 
> Спасибо. Я на форуме как в сумерках на незнакомой местности.)
> 1С-ников понимаю так: "Очень деньги нужны." )) Но проблемы с 1С они решают не всегдааа... ((


Доброго времени суток. Все получилось! )) Все работает! )) Огромное спасибо за помощь. 
Все-таки в команде более результативно, чем сааоовсем в одиночку. ))

----------


## Inessa

доброго времени суток! в конфигурации Бухгалтерия для  Украины в документах Реализация товаров и услуг и требование=накладная (и тому подобных) имеется реквизит табличной части "документоприходования". подскажите пожалуйста как сделать его доступным и видимым не через конфигуратор? партионный учет ведется. метод списания запасов ФИФО. 
Спасибо!

----------


## Yurok333

Здравствуйте. Работаю с 1С7.7 там всё понятно. Установил 1С8.2 и конфигурацию, стала требовать лицензию. Устанавливал так: скачал установочную конфигурацию Страховая Бухгалтерия 2.0.43.1 от 17.01.2013, запустил установку. Думал вот оно, конфигурация появилась. Однако при запуске написала отсутствует файл конфигурации. Почитал интернет, выяснил, что надо жать СОЗДАТЬ НОВУЮ КОНФИГУРАЦИЮ из шаблона, о котором я думал что это конфигурация. В итоге появилась папка с конфигурацией требуемой. Но при запуске говорит нет лицензии. Вопросы:

1. Правильно ли я установил базу.
2. Конфигурация априори была не взломанная?
3. Как сделать чтобы не требовала лицензию. Можно ссылкой, купить лицензию не предлагать ))

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> 1. Правильно ли я установил базу.
> 2. Конфигурация априори была не взломанная?
> 3. Как сделать чтобы не требовала лицензию. Можно ссылкой, купить лицензию не предлагать ))


1. Если указано - создать новую из шаблона, то верно.
2. По умолчанию шаблон не взломан.
3. HASP-ключ, эмулятор HASP-ключа, патч. По поводу двух последних - ссылки есть на форуме.

----------

Yurok333 (01.03.2013)

----------


## _Kuza

Здравствуйте!
ПодмоЖЖите, пожалуйста.
Работаем в бухгалтерии 8.2 (корп).
Бухгалтерия большая. Недавно сменили обслуживающую фирму и сразу нам сказали, что все у нас плохо и компы и сервер. Все сменили, но вот незадача1Сина перестала пахать, выдерживает 1, максимум 2 пользователей одновременно.
Наши системщики поставили 1С каждому на комп-р, а саму базу закинули на сервер. Вот и все.... Терзают меня смутные сомнения, что установка "Сервер 1 С предприятия" не просто так на диске валяется, и ее таки надо установить.
Прошу, дайте ссылку почитать о том, как и что надо устанавливать для сетевых версий, какие настройки, в общем все, что может пригодится.
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

Во первых  - гоните ссаными тряпками свою новую обслуживающую фирму.

Во вторых читайте по ссылке
http://geterx.3dn.ru/publ/1s_predpri...e_8_2/3-1-0-35

----------

_Kuza (06.03.2013)

----------


## Vlad_12

> Здравствуйте!
> ПодмоЖЖите, пожалуйста.
> Работаем в бухгалтерии 8.2 (корп).
> Бухгалтерия большая. Недавно сменили обслуживающую фирму и сразу нам сказали, что все у нас плохо и компы и сервер. Все сменили, но вот незадача1Сина перестала пахать, выдерживает 1, максимум 2 пользователей одновременно.
> Наши системщики поставили 1С каждому на комп-р, а саму базу закинули на сервер. Вот и все.... Терзают меня смутные сомнения, что установка "Сервер 1 С предприятия" не просто так на диске валяется, и ее таки надо установить.
> Прошу, дайте ссылку почитать о том, как и что надо устанавливать для сетевых версий, какие настройки, в общем все, что может пригодится.
> Заранее благодарю.


я думаю что ваши системщики могли УРИбом подключить. в этих случаях "Сервер 1 С предприятия" можно не ставить. Ноболее правильно конечно (учитывая что парк машин поменяли) кончно произвести его установку.

----------

_Kuza (06.03.2013)

----------


## Malysh2

Добрый день! Почему при обновлении Бухгалтерии 2.0.45.5 на Бухгалтерию 3.0 (3.0.18.9) в окне реорганизации информации появляется сообщение типа "выдано 43 предупреждения" . Кнопки "принять" и "отклонить". А как посмотреть текст этих предупреждений? Что в них?
Главный вопрос: Можно ли далее работать с конфигурацией 3.0? Пока экпериментирую с копией рабочей базы...

----------


## skrest

> Добрый день! Почему при обновлении Бухгалтерии 2.0.45.5 на Бухгалтерию 3.0 (3.0.18.9) в окне реорганизации информации появляется сообщение типа "выдано 43 предупреждения" . Кнопки "принять" и "отклонить". А как посмотреть текст этих предупреждений? Что в них?
> Главный вопрос: Можно ли далее работать с конфигурацией 3.0? Пока экпериментирую с копией рабочей базы...


открыть окно сообщений , все там

----------


## Roadman

> Добрый день! Почему при обновлении Бухгалтерии 2.0.45.5 на Бухгалтерию 3.0 (3.0.18.9) в окне реорганизации информации появляется сообщение типа "выдано 43 предупреждения" . Кнопки "принять" и "отклонить". А как посмотреть текст этих предупреждений? Что в них?
> Главный вопрос: Можно ли далее работать с конфигурацией 3.0? Пока экпериментирую с копией рабочей базы...


Сообщения о предупреждениях находятся как раз в списке всех сообщений (если не ошибаюсь), правее которых и находятся кнопки "принять" и "отклонить"...
Нужно пролистать все эти сообщения, среди них и будут предупреждения...Потом оценить проблемы, которые возникнут после принятия, хотя, все равно, эти предупреждения будут выходить :-)
Работать можно, но все равно нужно сначала проверить все данные...

----------


## poisonapple

Вашим системщикам на заметку: Клиент-серверный вариант работы
Обслуживание MSSQL: http://langslab.com/ebooks/techdocs/using-mssql

----------

Stavros (19.03.2013)

----------


## Malysh2

2 *Roadman*
Спасибо! Эти предупреждения, оказывается, находятся в окне "Реорганизация информации" с списке "Изменения в стркутуре.." и отмечены восклицательными знаками. При копировании всей инфы из этого окна в Ворд восклицательные знаки не копируются, и слова "предупреждение" в тесте нет. Т.е надо искать глазами. :) 
Без Вашей помощи долго бы искал.

----------


## SergVWP

Здравствуйте подскажите пожалуйст в БП 3.0.19.23 не могу распечатать справку 2 ндфл пишет итератор для значения не определен. Как можно решить данную проблему очень надо справки распечатать.

----------


## Roadman

> Здравствуйте подскажите пожалуйст в БП 3.0.19.23 не могу распечатать справку 2 ндфл пишет итератор для значения не определен. Как можно решить данную проблему очень надо справки распечатать.


Раз речь идет об итераторе, скорее всего это ошибка в коде, где-то допустили ошибку программисты, цикл не выполняется...
Ищите программиста :-)
Или внимательно проверьте все настройки зарплаты...

----------


## SergVWP

> Раз речь идет об итераторе, скорее всего это ошибка в коде, где-то допустили ошибку программисты, цикл не выполняется...
> Ищите программиста :-)
> Или внимательно проверьте все настройки зарплаты...


Понятно трындец(((

----------


## Guzel 1973

Скажите пожалуйста, что делать. У меня конфиг 8.2.16.352. Чтобы дальше делать обновления например 2.0.41. пишет , что нужно обновить конфигурацию. Как это сделать

----------


## skrest

> Скажите пожалуйста, что делать. У меня конфиг 8.2.16.352. Чтобы дальше делать обновления например 2.0.41. пишет , что нужно обновить конфигурацию. Как это сделать


Ты перепутал все нафиг , у тебя наверное платформа 8.2.16.352 ? Так ?
А какая конфигурация ? Полнее Пиши !
Обновление чего пишет так ? И в какой момент пишет ?
Запусти конфигуратор. 
{jxt

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Скажите пожалуйста, что делать. У меня конфиг 8.2.16.352. Чтобы дальше делать обновления например 2.0.41. пишет , что нужно обновить конфигурацию. Как это сделать


Поднять платформу до 8.2.17. Затем обновлять далее по порядку.

----------


## yarstoy

Где найти эмулятор / кряк / ключ / таблетка на 1с:Усо / 1С:Управление строительной организацией?

----------


## Roadman

Если кого-то заинтересует 
ЗАЯВЛЕНИЕ и СПРАВКА-ПОДТВЕРЖДЕНИЕ 
основного вида экономической деятельности для Бухгалтерии предприятия редакции 3.0 
Обращайтесь

----------


## Элкам66

Помогите.
При обновлении с 8.2.44.13 на 8.2.45.5 (6) вылетает ошибка "{Обработка.Обновление Информационной Базы.Модуль Объекта(1192)}: Поле объекта не обнаружено (Код320) Описать КодВычетаНДФЛ_2011(Справочни  ки.ВычетыНДФЛ.Код320, , , , , , Перечисления.ГруппыВычето  ПоНДФЛ.Социальные); // с 2013 г" 
Сама программа не запускается.
В чем причина?

----------


## skrest

> Помогите.
> При обновлении с 8.2.44.13 на 8.2.45.5 (6) вылетает ошибка "{Обработка.Обновление Информационной Базы.Модуль Объекта(1192)}: Поле объекта не обнаружено (Код320) Описать КодВычетаНДФЛ_2011(Справочни  ки.ВычетыНДФЛ.Код320, , , , , , Перечисления.ГруппыВычето  ПоНДФЛ.Социальные); // с 2013 г" 
> Сама программа не запускается.
> В чем причина?


попробовать запустить лечение базы из конфигуратора  или chdbfl.exe из папки bin

----------


## Элкам66

> попробовать запустить лечение базы из конфигуратора  или chdbfl.exe из папки bin


"лечение базы из конфигуратора" как это?

----------


## Vlad_12

при запуске выбираешь конфигуратор, там выбираешь проверку

----------


## Roadman

> "лечение базы из конфигуратора" как это?


При запуске выбираешь "Конфигуратор".
Дальше <Администрирование>-<Тестирование и исправление>
Если не поможет, заходишь из проводника Диск С <Program Files>-<1сv82> дальше номер релиза платформы, там папка <bin>, в ней ищешь файл chdbfl, запускаешь и дальше по инструкции на экране...

----------


## skrest

> при запуске выбираешь конфигуратор, там выбираешь проверку


to *Элкам66*
И не забыть поствить галку - разрешить изменение.

----------


## Элкам66

> to *Элкам66*
> И не забыть поствить галку - разрешить изменение.


Выбираю "Проверка конфигурации"   "Разрешить изменение" не вижу

----------


## Roadman

> Выбираю "Проверка конфигурации" "Разрешить изменение" не вижу





> <Администрирование>-<Тестирование и исправление>


Поставить переключатель в "Тестирование и исправление", а не "Только тестирование"...

----------


## Элкам66

> при запуске выбираешь конфигуратор, там выбираешь проверку


Проверил.
Ошибка "Предпределенный вид расчета содержит некорректную ссылку ПланВидовРасчета.Основные  ачисленияОрганизаций.Пред  определенные"
Как можно это исправить в конфигураторе , если 1с не запускается?

----------


## skrest

> Выбираю "Проверка конфигурации"   "Разрешить изменение" не вижу


Тестирование и исправление ! а есть просто тестирование.

---------- Post added at 21:23 ---------- Previous post was at 21:22 ----------




> Проверил.
> Ошибка "Предпределенный вид расчета содержит некорректную ссылку ПланВидовРасчета.Основные? ?ачисленияОрганизаций.Пред определенные"
> Как можно это исправить в конфигураторе , если 1с не запускается?


Поставить галку тестирование и исправление !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!

----------


## Roadman

> Проверил.
> Ошибка "Предпределенный вид расчета содержит некорректную ссылку ПланВидовРасчета.Основные  ачисленияОрганизаций.Пред  определенные"
> Как можно это исправить в конфигураторе , если 1с не запускается?


ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО Читай все сообщение, а то щас напроверяешь, потом сам черт ногу сломит :-)

----------


## Элкам66

> ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО Читай все сообщение, а то щас напроверяешь, потом сам черт ногу сломит :-)



Я сравнивал нерабочею конфигурацию с рабочей конфигурацией, не могу найти ошибку

----------


## Roadman

не надо ничего сравнивать...




> При запуске выбираешь "Конфигуратор".
> Дальше <Администрирование>-<Тестирование и исправление>
> Если не поможет, заходишь из проводника Диск С <Program Files>-<1сv82> дальше номер релиза платформы, там папка <bin>, в ней ищешь файл chdbfl, запускаешь и дальше по инструкции на экране...

----------


## Элкам66

> При запуске выбираешь "Конфигуратор".
> Дальше <Администрирование>-<Тестирование и исправление>
> Если не поможет, заходишь из проводника Диск С <Program Files>-<1сv82> дальше номер релиза платформы, там папка <bin>, в ней ищешь файл chdbfl, запускаешь и дальше по инструкции на экране...


Пишет ошибок не обнаружено

----------


## Roadman

Тогда дальше



> Если не поможет, заходишь из проводника Диск С <Program Files>-<1сv82> дальше номер релиза платформы, там папка <bin>, в ней ищешь файл chdbfl, запускаешь и дальше по инструкции на экране...




---------- Post added at 00:13 ---------- Previous post was at 00:10 ----------




> Пишет ошибок не обнаружено


Если и это не помогает, тогда расскажи, как именно делал обновление?
И нужно точное сообщение об ошибке, лучше всего скрин...

----------


## Элкам66

> Если и это не помогает, тогда расскажи, как именно делал обновление?
> И нужно точное сообщение об ошибке, лучше всего скрин...


Как обычно Конфигурация - поддержка - обновить конфигурацию из файла

1. При запуске появляется 
   Поле объекта не обнаружено (код 320)  (завершить работу, подробно, перезапустить)
2. Подробно
{Обработка.ОбновлениеИнфор  мационнойБазы.МодульОбъек  а(1194)}: Поле объекта не обнаружено (Код320)
		ОписатьКодВычетаНДФЛ_2011(Сп  равочники.ВычетыНДФЛ.Код320, , , , , , Перечисления.ГруппыВычето  ПоНДФЛ.Социальные); // с 2013 г.
3 Проверка конфигуратором
Предпределенный вид расчета содержит некорректную ссылку ПланВидовРасчета.Основные  ачисленияОрганизаций.Пред  определенные

Что то не могу разобраться (на форуме с просьбой первый раз) как вставлять скрины

----------


## Элкам66

> И нужно точное сообщение об ошибке, лучше всего скрин...


Скрины
запуск.pngподробно.jpgпроверка конфи&#10.jpg

----------


## Roadman

> Как обычно Конфигурация - поддержка - обновить конфигурацию из файла
> 
> 1. При запуске появляется 
>    Поле объекта не обнаружено (код 320)  (завершить работу, подробно, перезапустить)
> 2. Подробно
> {Обработка.ОбновлениеИнфор  мационнойБазы.МодульОбъек  а(1194)}: Поле объекта не обнаружено (Код320)
> 		ОписатьКодВычетаНДФЛ_2011(Сп  равочники.ВычетыНДФЛ.Код320, , , , , , Перечисления.ГруппыВычето  ПоНДФЛ.Социальные); // с 2013 г.
> 3 Проверка конфигуратором
> Предпределенный вид расчета содержит некорректную ссылку ПланВидовРасчета.Основные  ачисленияОрганизаций.Пред  определенные
> ...


Это действительно какая-то ошибка в коде, и так нахрапом это не возьмешь...
Кто нить правил 1С-скую конфигурацию?
Короче, надо смотреть, нужны файлы cf от обеих конфигураций, хотя, хватит и  cf от твоей конфигурации 8.2.44.13, только именно от твоей
Блин, и скрины не открываются

----------


## skrest

> Как обычно Конфигурация - поддержка - обновить конфигурацию из файла
> 
> 1. При запуске появляется 
>    Поле объекта не обнаружено (код 320)  (завершить работу, подробно, перезапустить)
> 2. Подробно
> {Обработка.ОбновлениеИнфор  мационнойБазы.МодульОбъек  а(1194)}: Поле объекта не обнаружено (Код320)
> 		ОписатьКодВычетаНДФЛ_2011(Сп  равочники.ВычетыНДФЛ.Код320, , , , , , Перечисления.ГруппыВычето  ПоНДФЛ.Социальные); // с 2013 г.
> 3 Проверка конфигуратором
> Предпределенный вид расчета содержит некорректную ссылку ПланВидовРасчета.Основные  ачисленияОрганизаций.Пред  определенные
> ...


при тестирование и исправление галки стояли ?-
тестирование и исправление
проверка ссылочнойцелостности инф. базы
очищать ссылки
удалять обьекты
?

----------


## Roadman

> при тестирование и исправление галки стояли ?-
> тестирование и исправление
> проверка ссылочнойцелостности инф. базы
> очищать ссылки
> удалять обьекты
> ?


Так, похоже, там есть любители поковырять конфу :-)
По моему, там просто удален предопределенный элемент из Справочника ВычетыНДФЛ. Я посмотрел, там есть такой в стандартной конфигурации.
И он так так и называется "Код320", а вот его описание -"Сумма уплаченных дополнительных страховых взносов на накопительную часть трудовой пенсии в соответствии с Федеральным законом от 30.04.2008 № 56-ФЗ"
А это можно сделать только из конфигуратора...

Элкам66, колись, кто-то удалял что нибудь в конфигураторе в старой конфигурации?

---------- Post added at 01:04 ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 ----------

При обновлении программа пытается преобразовать предопределенные элементы справочников, привести их к новому виду, как описано в новой конфе, отсюда ошибка...
Перед обновлением нужно попытаться восстановить ВСЕ предопределенные элементы...
И не факт, что это был единственный удаленный элемент...

----------


## Элкам66

> Элкам66, колись, кто-то удалял что нибудь в конфигураторе в старой конфигурации?


Я сегодня обновлял постепенено  с 8.2 44.5 - 8.2.44.7 - 8.2.44.8 - 8.2.44.9 -8.44.10. - 8.2.44.13 
Все обновлялось нормально, с проверкой.
При обновлении с 8.2.44.13 на 8.2 45.5  появилась эта проблема. Ничего не удалял

----------


## Roadman

> Я сегодня обновлял постепенено  с 8.2 44.5 - 8.2.44.7 - 8.2.44.8 - 8.2.44.9 -8.44.10. - 8.2.44.13 
> Все обновлялось нормально, с проверкой.
> При обновлении с 8.2.44.13 на 8.2 45.5  появилась эта проблема. Ничего не удалял


Зайди в конфигуратор, открой справочник ВычетиНДФЛ и поищи среди предопределенных элементов элемент с названием "Код320".
Если нету, значит кто-то удалил...
Просто, возможно, предыдущие обновления не затрагивали этот справочник, а последнее затронуло...

Дальше уже завтра... :-)

---------- Post added at 01:15 ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 ----------

Это были конфигурации бухгалтерского учета?
Тогда у них другая нумерация - 2.0.44.13
Я обновлял 2.0.39.5 сразу на 2.0.45.5, и все прошло отлично...

---------- Post added at 01:18 ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 ----------




> Я сегодня обновлял постепенено  с 8.2 44.5 - 8.2.44.7 - 8.2.44.8 - 8.2.44.9 -8.44.10. - 8.2.44.13 
> Все обновлялось нормально, с проверкой.
> При обновлении с 8.2.44.13 на 8.2 45.5  появилась эта проблема. Ничего не удалял


Элкам66, пиши завтра на long_roads@mail.ru

----------


## Элкам66

Спасибо Всем за советы.
Проблему решил.
Скачал заново архив.
Обновил. Все пошло

----------


## Denisheff

Доброго дня. Помогите с проблемой.
Мы вбили скидки по группам товара (допустим а, в, с) для каждого контрагента. Через некоторое время обратили внимание, что по некоторым группам товара выводятся неверные скидки. Выяснилось, что скидка по группе "а" стала применяться совместно с другими (совместное применение). совместное действие скидок не настраивали. В результате, в документах продажи где есть товары группы "а" , проставляются скидки по ней. 
Как сделать, чтобы для каждой группы товаров применялась только скидка для этой группы? Пробовал удалять проблемную скидку и вводил вновь, результат нулевой.

----------


## korsar1985

Друзья, появилась потребность в 1С управление торговлей, сейчас скачиваю Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 11.1.1.13 . А как её устанавливать, как её вылечить? Дело в том что я в установке 1С ничего не понимаю, на форуме наверняка есть ветки с установкой но я их блин не нашёл. 
Надеюсь на вашу помощь, подскажите что сначала скачать, как заставить всё работать и как вылечить программу. 
За ранее спасибо большое.

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Друзья, появилась потребность в 1С управление торговлей, сейчас скачиваю Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 11.1.1.13 . А как её устанавливать, как её вылечить? Дело в том что я в установке 1С ничего не понимаю, на форуме наверняка есть ветки с установкой но я их блин не нашёл. 
> Надеюсь на вашу помощь, подскажите что сначала скачать, как заставить всё работать и как вылечить программу. 
> За ранее спасибо большое.


Сначала ставим(Setup.exe) платформу(ссылки на форуме), и именно её лечим(лекарство тоже на форуме). Затем ставим(Setup.exe) шаблон конфигурации. Затем запускаем платформу в режиме конфигуратора, выбираем создать новую базу из шаблона, внимательно читаем что просит 1с и указываем что просит.  Затем если все верно, запускаем в режиме предприятие и наслаждаемся.

----------

korsar1985 (23.03.2013)

----------


## korsar1985

> Сначала ставим(Setup.exe) платформу(ссылки на форуме), и именно её лечим(лекарство тоже на форуме). Затем ставим(Setup.exe) шаблон конфигурации. Затем запускаем платформу в режиме конфигуратора, выбираем создать новую базу из шаблона, внимательно читаем что просит 1с и указываем что просит.  Затем если все верно, запускаем в режиме предприятие и наслаждаемся.


Alex_7_7_7, вы можете сказать подробней откуда я могу скачать лекарство с форума? Я уже скачал конфигурацию 11.1.1.13 и сейчас качаю Технологическая платформа 1С 8.2, релиз 8.2.17.157 от 01.02.2013. На эту платформу встанет конфигурация управление торговлей?
А что такое тонкий клиент?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Alex_7_7_7, вы можете сказать подробней откуда я могу скачать лекарство с форума?


В разделе Ссылки на платформу!



> А что такое тонкий клиент?


http://v8.1c.ru/overview/Term_000000124.htm#1

----------

korsar1985 (23.03.2013)

----------


## Sorry-Rus

После того как поставил обновления на все базы , не могу теперь разпечатать отсчет с трехмерным штрихкодом , только без него 
Выдает (ошибку при вызове метода контекста PreviwFile1C) и предлагает установить , но установка выдает ошибку и закрывается , что делать ?(
1С Бугалтерия и Предприятия , 8.2 

Что делать , в ЛС)

----------


## w32stator

Добрые люди, помогите пожалуйста. Нужна новая форма РВС-1 ПФР от 27.03.13. И краткая инструкция как её обновить в 1с предприятие версии 8.2 редакция 2.0

----------


## BaaMByK

> Добрые люди, помогите пожалуйста. Нужна новая форма РВС-1 ПФР от 27.03.13. И краткая инструкция как её обновить в 1с предприятие версии 8.2 редакция 2.0


ну если у тебя конфа измененная, тогда возьми запусти обновление и обнови только этот отчет. она уже в последнем релизе точно есть. если не измененная конфа тогда просто обновляешь до последнего релиза и все.

----------


## skrest

> ну если у тебя конфа измененная, тогда возьми запусти обновление и обнови только этот отчет. она уже в последнем релизе точно есть. если не измененная конфа тогда просто обновляешь до последнего релиза и все.


пять раз прочитал.... так и не понял...

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> пять раз прочитал.... так и не понял...


Идем сначала... Версия конфигурации?

----------


## skrest

> Цитата Сообщение от skrest Посмотреть сообщение
> пять раз прочитал.... так и не понял...
> Идем сначала... Версия конфигурации?


идем , и читаем нечитаемое сообщения от бамбука,!

---------- Post added at 11:49 ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 ----------




> Цитата Сообщение от BaaMByK Посмотреть сообщение
> ну если у тебя конфа измененная, тогда возьми запусти обновление и обнови только этот отчет. она уже в последнем релизе точно есть. если не измененная конфа тогда просто обновляешь до последнего релиза и все.


как это понять ?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

На сообщения бамбука не смотрим. Вопрос прежний

----------


## skrest

> На сообщения бамбука не смотрим. Вопрос прежний


обновить платформу и  конфиг!

----------


## datalist

Добрый день. Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения 1.0". Столкнулся со следующей проблемой: в конфигураторе при просмотре релиза выдается релиз 1.0.46.1, но при сравнении-объединении конфигураций пишется, что текущий релиз 1.0.45.1 !!! Конфа типовая. Может кто сталкивался с ТАКОЙ ситуациейИ?

----------


## alex_phantom

> ситуациейИ?


Сними с поддержки и обнови с постановкой на поддержку.

----------


## datalist

а можно поподробнее ? это косяк или что ?

---------- Post added at 16:04 ---------- Previous post was at 16:01 ----------

*alex_phantom*, ?

----------


## alex_phantom

> это косяк или что ?


Это что-то с диками, если релиз не изменяли руками, а если меняли , то криво обновляли.

----------


## Freya25

У меня появилась новая организация. Как для нее создать отдельную базу? Скачать дистрибутив установки нужной версии? Не полетят ли остальные базы?

----------


## Domier

Была изменённая конфигурация БП 8.2. Была задача убрать изменения и поставить на поддержку. Накатил cf-ником.Всё хорошо,замок стоит.Но при последующим обновлении информационная база всё равно обновляется как нетиповая(идёт сравнение объектов). В чём может быть загвоздка подскажите пожалуйста.

----------


## konstz43

> Была изменённая конфигурация БП 8.2. Была задача убрать изменения и поставить на поддержку. Накатил cf-ником.Всё хорошо,замок стоит.Но при последующим обновлении информационная база всё равно обновляется как нетиповая(идёт сравнение объектов). В чём может быть загвоздка подскажите пожалуйста.


А накатывали как? Через "сравнить-объединить"? Если делать "загрузить конфигурацию из файла", то не должно быть такого эффекта. Однако, надо  иметь ввиду что если изменения, которые были сделаны в конфигурации, влияли на структуру данных, то после замены на типовую можете получить проблемы.

----------


## Domier

Пробовал обоими способами.Изменения в конфигурации были небольшие:справочники и документы.В окне сравнения с типовой после объединения отличий не находит.

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> У меня появилась новая организация. Как для нее создать отдельную базу? Скачать дистрибутив установки нужной версии? Не полетят ли остальные базы?


Скачать шаблон конфигурации (использовать существующий). Добавить новую базу из шаблона и указать нужное место для новой базы. Наслаждаться. Если все сделано правильно, то все базы останутся.

----------


## Лёхер

Здравствуйте!
Пардон) я тут впервой.. поиск пробовал, но всё темы какие-то общие на 100+ страниц...
Ткните плиз ссылкой в общую инфу как обновить конфу.
Платформа у меня 8.3,  конфигурация  Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0
в данный момент устаревший релиз 3.0.18.8.. Очень хочется обновиться до последнего, актуального.. какой он там.. Вроде 3.0.19.33  КакИ
Еща раз прощу прощения за своё дилетанство

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

http://1c-setup.ru/stati-1s/obnovlen...ii-1s-8-2.html - тоже самое для 8.3.

----------


## konstz43

> Пробовал обоими способами.Изменения в конфигурации были небольшие:справочники и документы.В окне сравнения с типовой после объединения отличий не находит.


Ну, тогда верный, но не очень простой способ - через конвертацию данных. Создаете и настраиваете правила переноса и перегружаете всю информацию из старой конфигурации в чистую типовую базу.

----------


## Domier

ясно,спасибо за совет,попробую.

----------


## AlenaS

Здравствуйте ! Подскажите , при обновлении программы 8,2 с релиза 44,3 на 45,5 программа ругается на временные файлы пробовола и с правами администратора , и на другом компе но не обновляет и все . Помогите исправить ошибку в конфигурации.Заранее благодарна

----------


## vitamina

> Здравствуйте ! Подскажите , при обновлении программы 8,2 с релиза 44,3 на 45,5 программа ругается на временные файлы пробовола и с правами администратора , и на другом компе но не обновляет и все . Помогите исправить ошибку в конфигурации.Заранее благодарна





> *Бухгалтерия предприятия Версия 2.0.45.5*
> 
>     Реализована настройка порядка признания дополнительных расходов для организаций и индивидуальных предпринимателей, применяющих УСН с объектом налогообложения "Доходы минус расходы";
>     В соответствии с Федеральным законом от 29.12.2012 № 279-ФЗ с 1 января 2013 года в справочник вычетов по НДФЛ добавлен новый вычет с кодом 320;
>     Реализована возможность выставления счета-фактуры от имени начального поставщика в случае субкомиссии по закупке товаров и услуг;
>     Исправлены выявленные ошибки.
> 
> Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версий *2.0.44.5, 2.0.44.6, 2.0.44.7, 2.0.44.8, 2.0.44.9, 2.0.44.10 и 2.0.44.13*. Порядок обновления и дополнительная информация приведена в файле 1cv8upd.htm;
>     Порядок обновления релиза и дополнительная информация приведена в файле ReadMe.txt;
>     Перечень изменений в релизе и исправленные ошибки приведен в файле Бухгалтерия предприятия. Версия 2.0.45. Изменения в версии.mxl.


Странно, откуда 2.0.44.3 взялаcь? Если действительно была Тестовая, придется обновляться через cf-ку. И, кстати, платформа не ниже 8.2.16? Лучше последняя, 8.2.18.61

----------


## Лёхер

> http://1c-setup.ru/stati-1s/obnovlen...ii-1s-8-2.html - тоже самое для 8.3.


Спасибо замануал.. В принципе всё так и делал.. Только почему-то обновления не проходили и система выдавала ошибку - Недостаточно памяти!
ну так дл всякого провёл очистку диска, порезал КЛАДР, которыйизначально установил по всей России.. После этого с грехом пополам поставились три обновления... Самое последнее воткнуть не получалось и не получается до сих пор. Теперь выпадает сообщение "Произошла критическая ошибка". Это уже на послеждних скундах, когда процесс обновления должен завершиться..
В общем эксперимента ради пробовал ставить более старые обновления. С ними тоже не все гладко, не с первой попытки, но всё же:
с 3.0.18.8 перешелизначально на 3.0.18.9, потом на 3.0.19.15 и потом на 3.0.19.27. И все. До актуальной версии конфигурации дойти не могу вообще (( хоть плачь.. В чем может причина той критической ошибки?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

8.3 пока что все версии тестовые. объявлены как ознакомительные. поэтому лучше на 8.2 и потом chdbfl и ТиИ.

----------

Лёхер (08.04.2013)

----------


## skrest

[QUOTE=Лёхер;310304]Спасибо замануал.. В принципе всё так и делал.. Только почему-то обновления не проходили и система выдавала ошибку - Недостаточно памяти!
ну так дл всякого провёл очистку диска, порезал КЛАДР, которыйизначально установил по всей России.. После этого с грехом пополам поставились три обновления... Самое последнее воткнуть не получалось и не получается до сих пор. Теперь выпадает сообщение "Произошла критическая ошибка". Это уже на послеждних скундах, когда процесс обновления должен завершиться..
В общем эксперимента ради пробовал ставить более старые обновления. С ними тоже не все гладко, не с первой попытки, но всё же:
с 3.0.18.8 перешелизначально на 3.0.18.9, потом на 3.0.19.15 и потом на 3.0.19.27. И все. До актуальной версии конфигурации дойти не могу вообще (( хоть плачь.. В чем может причина той критической ошибки?[/QUOTE

протестируй и вылеи базу из конфигуратора!]

----------

Лёхер (08.04.2013)

----------


## Лёхер

> 8.3 пока что все версии тестовые. объявлены как ознакомительные. поэтому лучше на 8.2 и потом chdbfl и ТиИ.


тогда теперь пожалуйста ткните носом в ссылку на скачивание актуальной платформы 8.2 с патчем желательно )

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> тогда теперь пожалуйста ткните носом в ссылку на скачивание актуальной платформы 8.2 с патчем желательно )


в разделе 1С: Платформа 8.2. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ на платформу !!! ссылок навалом. неужели только 1 тему для себя открыли на этом форуме?

----------


## Лёхер

ссылок море, поэтому просил помощи, так сказать, по подбору актуальной)
Ну да ладно, уже качаю нечто
Спасибо за помощь и пардон  что вызываю раздражение :)

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> ссылок море, поэтому просил помощи, так сказать, по подбору актуальной)


На сегодня актуальной является версия 8.2.18.61

----------


## Лёхер

фух... всё хорошо стало)
прям без задёву прошло обновление до 3.0.19.33 на платформе  8.2
я счастлив)

----------


## AllorNothing

Ребят, бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0 при запуске выводит окошко (обновления все стоят последние)



как отключить это окошко или это новый баг ?

----------


## Roadman

> Ребят, бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0 при запуске выводит окошко (обновления все стоят последние)
> 
> 
> 
> как отключить это окошко или это новый баг ?


По какой-то причине (это другой вопрос)  Константы . ДатаТекущейВерсии стоит меньше, чем 19 февраля. Стоит контролька прямо в модуле. Либо закоментарить стрку 59 в ОбщийМодуль . ОбщегоНазначенияКлиентПре  допределяемый,
либо не обращать внимания. Не помню, можно ли сменить руками дату последнего обновления. Если да - то сменить...

---------- Post added at 19:13 ---------- Previous post was at 19:06 ----------




> Ребят, бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0 при запуске выводит окошко (обновления все стоят последние)
> 
> 
> 
> как отключить это окошко или это новый баг ?


Новый ненавязчивый сервис 1С, причем никого ни к чему не обязывающий. Лучше бы следили за функционалом конфигурации...

----------


## Александр1990

добрый день!
Подскажите пожалуйста.
Я установил на комп 1с 8.2 платформу и 2 конфигурации.
Всё работало нормально, но сегодня вдруг запросило ключ!!!
"лицензия не обнаружена" просит установить лицензию.
как быть? что делать?
я занимаюсь программированием в 1с (учусь) 
очень нужно
почти доделал файлик, а теперь всё застряло
как быть? как зпустить прогу?
Очень нужно!!!

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> добрый день!
> Подскажите пожалуйста.
> Я установил на комп 1с 8.2 платформу и 2 конфигурации.
> Всё работало нормально, но сегодня вдруг запросило ключ!!!
> "лицензия не обнаружена" просит установить лицензию.
> как быть? что делать?
> я занимаюсь программированием в 1с (учусь) 
> очень нужно
> почти доделал файлик, а теперь всё застряло
> ...


Unipatch спасет отца русской демократии...

----------


## skrest

> добрый день!
> Подскажите пожалуйста.
> Я установил на комп 1с 8.2 платформу и 2 конфигурации.
> Всё работало нормально, но сегодня вдруг запросило ключ!!!
> "лицензия не обнаружена" просит установить лицензию.
> как быть? что делать?
> я занимаюсь программированием в 1с (учусь) 
> очень нужно
> почти доделал файлик, а теперь всё застряло
> ...


а лицензия или ключ была ? Так переставь платформу!
Наверняка при обновление платформы , при вопросе об установке драйвера защиты был ответ утвердительный.
так что снеси обновление (динсталируй) а потом поставь нормально , из данный ничего не потеряется.

----------


## Александр1990

> а лицензия или ключ была ? Так переставь платформу!
> Наверняка при обновление платформы , при вопросе об установке драйвера защиты был ответ утвердительный.
> так что снеси обновление (динсталируй) а потом поставь нормально , из данный ничего не потеряется.


Ключа не было
1 раз на компе вставлялся ключик от 1с 7.7
с тех пор вроде запускал, но вот сегодня не запустилась(((
переустановил платформу не помогло(

----------


## skrest

> Ключа не было
> 1 раз на компе вставлялся ключик от 1с 7.7
> с тех пор вроде запускал, но вот сегодня не запустилась(((
> переустановил платформу не помогло(


7.7 здесь вообще никаким боком.
Странно как  у тебя 8.2 вообще работал без ключа. может всеже какойто HASP эмулятор был.
Тогдебе уже посоветовали - unipatch ! И будет тебе радость.

----------


## Александр1990

> 7.7 здесь вообще никаким боком.
> Странно как  у тебя 8.2 вообще работал без ключа. может всеже какойто HASP эмулятор был.
> Тогдебе уже посоветовали - unipatch ! И будет тебе радость.


благодарю

----------


## Roadman

Всем привет. Помогите с кряком для ЗП Камин, пожалуйста :-)

----------


## Nikola1983

Здравствуйте.

Подскажите пожалуйста как настроить обмен между БП 3.0 и Розница 2.0. В стандартном обмене в Рознице есть пункт "синхронизация с БП 3.0", а в БП 3.0 обмен с Розницей не предусмотрен. Как быть? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Roadman

> Здравствуйте.
> 
> Подскажите пожалуйста как настроить обмен между БП 3.0 и Розница 2.0. В стандартном обмене в Рознице есть пункт "синхронизация с БП 3.0", а в БП 3.0 обмен с Розницей не предусмотрен. Как быть? Заранее спасибо.


В поставке 1С при установке распаковываются файлы правил обмена с разными конфигурациями. В readme файле рассказано, где лежат эти файлы правил. Они расположены в папке с шаблонами, прочтите, там все написано...
А эти правила используются в универсальной загрузке-выгрузке...

----------


## larisav7

Добрый вечер. Где-то видела информацию о том, что делать, если из 1с 8 не распечатывается отчетность, но не могу найти... Подкажите что сделатьИ? 1С Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.16.368) (2.0.46.6) Спасибо

----------


## THEBESTolo4b

Достаточно обновить ПДФ 417 если не печатает с двухмерным штрихкодом http://info-blogi.ru/buxgalteriya/90-pdf417.html

----------


## margowa

Подскажите, как настроить расчет индивидуального подоходного налога в 1С: Предприятие 8.2?

----------


## agent21reg

Подскажите,где почитать про обновление конфигурации для 1с 8.2предприятие

----------


## denis v litvinov

Безымянный.jpg
кто-нибудь подобное борол? операционка Win 7 Pro. Патчик - unipatch. На дургих ОС на этих же шаблонах - все нормально. Весь моцк уже себе сломал...

----------


## vitamina

> Безымянный.jpgкто-нибудь подобное борол? операционка Win 7 Pro. Патчик - unipatch.


Что-то картинка у меня не открылась.
Ну вроде как здесь или тут пишут, что и на win-7 патчик работает (насколько я понял, стоит х64). Отличие - надо патчить *backbas.dll* и с правами Администратора

---------- Post added at 10:50 ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 ----------




> Подскажите,где почитать про обновление конфигурации для 1с 8.2предприятие


Например, здесь -> Обновление конфигурации 1С 8.2

----------


## denis v litvinov

> Что-то картинка у меня не открылась.


Да смысл именно в картинке...

Ну и если в очередной раз картинка не вставится, то текст ошибки такой:
"Ошибка создания информационной базы. Создание информационной базы упешно завершено
Ошибка СУБД: Ошибка записи файла базы данных (возможно нет места на диске)"
Места на диске достаточно, прав достаточно. Такая ошибка наблюдается только на Windows 7 Pro.
Кто встречался? Как бороли сие?

----------


## Borometr1

Под правами администратора попробуй 1С запустить

----------


## denis v litvinov

> Под правами администратора попробуй 1С запустить


пробовал. та же ошибка.

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Да смысл именно в картинке...
> 
> Ну и если в очередной раз картинка не вставится, то текст ошибки такой:
> "Ошибка создания информационной базы. Создание информационной базы упешно завершено
> Ошибка СУБД: Ошибка записи файла базы данных (возможно нет места на диске)"
> Места на диске достаточно, прав достаточно. Такая ошибка наблюдается только на Windows 7 Pro.
> Кто встречался? Как бороли сие?


Все слеши должны быть в одну сторону. почему на картинке разные?

----------


## wit2007

Помогите! есть в природе обработка для переноса данных из бух.2,0 в бух2,0?(нужно разделить года)
или каким образом это сделать грамотно? благодарю

----------


## Hun_ter07

> Помогите! есть в природе обработка для переноса данных из бух.2,0 в бух2,0?(нужно разделить года)
> или каким образом это сделать грамотно? благодарю


1. копируем базу
2. в оригинале проводим свертку
3. в копии удаление через групповую обработку

----------


## iAGS

Скажите, а в версии 2.0.48.9 появилась новая форма 4-ФСС?
Если нет, в каком релизе ее ожидать?

----------


## vitamina

> Приказ Министерства труда и социальной защиты Российской Федерации от 19 марта 2013 г. N 107н опубликован 13 июня 2013 года в «Российской газете». Данный документ вступает в силу по истечении 10 дней после его официального опубликования, т.е. 24.06.2013.


 Вот вступит в силу, тогда и появится ;)

---------- Post added at 17:58 ---------- Previous post was at 17:42 ----------

*Хотя вот смотрю 4-ФСС уже есть в версии 2.0.49.6 от 20.06.2013*:



> В состав форм регламентированной отчетности добавлены:
> 
>     Расчет по начисленным и уплаченным страховым взносам на обязательное социальное страхование на случай временной нетрудоспособности и в связи с материнством и по обязательному социальному страхованию от несчастных случаев на производстве и профессиональных заболеваний, а также по расходам на выплату страхового обеспечения (Форма-4 ФСС РФ) (утвержден приказом Минтруда России от 19.03.2013 № 107н);

----------


## Pilligrim88

Здравствуйте. Подскажите, пожалуйста. Делал все по инструкции http://www.online-ufa.ru/content/art..._excel_part_2/ 
Единственное что в примере 1С 8.2, а я использую 8.1 УТ 10.3 (Платформа 8.2.14.533 Конфигурация  10.3.21.2 (для 8.1))

1. Загрузил номенклатуру с excel файла через стандартную обработку ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног  оДокумента.epf
2. При попытке добавить значения «Единица для отчетов» и «Единица хранения остатков» в карточку товара через эту же обработку, с  идентификацией по Наименованию получаю ошибку:
Ошибка компиляции при вычислении выражения или выполнении фрагмента кода: {(11,56)}: Пропущен символ '"' (двойная кавычка)

Использовал алгоритм:
СсылкаНоменклатуры = Справочники.Номенклатура.Н  айтиПоНаименованию(Текущи  Данные["Наименование"]); 




 БазоваяЕдиницаИзмерения = Справочники.Классификатор  диницИзмерения.НайтиПоКод  у(796);




 ТекСпр=Справочники.Единицы  Измерения.НайтиПоРеквизит  ("




 ЕдиницаПоКлассификатору",Б  азоваяЕдиницаИзмерения,,Сс  ылкаНоменклатуры);




 Если ТекСпр.Пустая() Тогда НайденнаяЕдиницаОбъект = Справочники.ЕдиницыИзмере  ия.СоздатьЭлемент(); 




 НайденнаяЕдиницаОбъект.На  менование = СокрЛП(БазоваяЕдиницаИзме  ения); 




 НайденнаяЕдиницаОбъект.Ед  ницаПоКлассификатору = БазоваяЕдиницаИзмерения; 




 НайденнаяЕдиницаОбъект.Ко  ффициент = 1; 




 НайденнаяЕдиницаОбъект.Вл  делец = СсылкаНоменклатуры; 




 Попытка НайденнаяЕдиницаОбъект.За  исать(); 




 Результат = НайденнаяЕдиницаОбъект.Сс  лка; 




 Исключение Сообщить("Не удалось записать"); 




 КонецПопытки; 




 Иначе Результат =ТекСпр.Ссылка; 




 КонецЕсли;


Попробовал поставить кавычки  вот так:
 НайтиПоРеквизиту"("
Получил  ошибку: 
Ошибка компиляции при вычислении выражения или выполнении фрагмента кода: {(11,38)}: Ожидается идентификатор
Подскажите, пожалуйста, в чем ошибка и как исправить. Спасибо большое.

----------


## shoco

Здравствуйте. плиз, подскажите, как в 1С 8.2 добавить субконто к 50.01 счету? мне надо по подразделениям разделить кассу. спасибо)

----------


## Vlad_12

> Здравствуйте. плиз, подскажите, как в 1С 8.2 добавить субконто к 50.01 счету? мне надо по подразделениям разделить кассу. спасибо)


вот хорошая статейка прям про этот счет http://forum.infostart.ru/forum14/topic71554/

----------


## shoco

читала эту статью, но так и не поняла))

---------- Post added at 19:04 ---------- Previous post was at 19:03 ----------

в конфигураторе открой счет, "Предопределенные" где такая строчка в конфигураторе, у меня ее нет(

----------


## Vlad_12

> читала эту статью, но так и не поняла))
> 
> ---------- Post added at 19:04 ---------- Previous post was at 19:03 ----------
> 
> в конфигураторе открой счет, "Предопределенные" где такая строчка в конфигураторе, у меня ее нет(


не торопись с конфигуратором, там заложено у же субконто, можешь конфу запороть, погоди чуток

----------


## shoco

хорошо, конечно подожду )

----------


## Vlad_12

Вообщем так к 50.01 он добавляет уже заложенные в себя субконто для этого счета делается это в настройках параметров учета
http://prntscr.com/1bbo6g
вот так он редактируется в конфигураторе
http://prntscr.com/1bbpmp
но тут надо учесть , что при настройках параметров учета - он примет иные значения субконто.
по мне так я бы добавил суб. счет (50.01.1 подчиненый 50.01 и там бы задал)

Ну вообщем как то так....

----------

shoco (22.06.2013)

----------


## shoco

большое спасибо , сделала как вы посоветовали, "суб. счет (50.01.1 подчиненый 50.01 и там бы задал)"

---------- Post added at 21:28 ---------- Previous post was at 21:18 ----------

еще вопросик, а как вести 2 кассовые книги по двум обособл. подразделениям разделив их по субконто?

----------


## Vlad_12

> большое спасибо , сделала как вы посоветовали, "суб. счет (50.01.1 подчиненый 50.01 и там бы задал)"
> 
> ---------- Post added at 21:28 ---------- Previous post was at 21:18 ----------
> 
> еще вопросик, а как вести 2 кассовые книги по двум обособл. подразделениям разделив их по субконто?


насколько я знаю, кассовая книга в 1с ведется по организации в целом по 50 счету и её нельзя делить по подразделениям, если они не являются отдельными организациями
http://prntscr.com/1bchmv

в этой ситуации (при жесткой необходимости) я бы советовал в конфигураторе копировать кассовую книгу, привязывал бы её к нужному счету и т.д.....

а почему не хотите 1 кассовую?

----------


## shoco

дело в том, что в налоговой зарегестрировано 2 кассовых аппарата нужно вести 2 кас. книги, вот и думаю как сделать

----------


## Vlad_12

> дело в том, что в налоговой зарегестрировано 2 кассовых аппарата нужно вести 2 кас. книги, вот и думаю как сделать


могу ошибаться, но по моему 2 кассы - 2 журнала кассира операциониста на местах, 1 кассовая книга в бухгалтерии

----------

shoco (22.06.2013)

----------


## shoco

может быть, еще раз большое спасибо, потом вычитаю в инете))

----------


## Vlad_12

> может быть, еще раз большое спасибо, потом вычитаю в инете))


там отчеты на ккм делаются и с выручкой передаются в кассу предприятия (кассовая книга ведется именно там)

----------

shoco (22.06.2013)

----------


## shoco

все поняла, спасибо))))

----------


## Traffic74

Подскажите как обновить 1с 8.2.15.318 (Зарплата и управление персоналом) до последний версии, без потери информации. Конфигурация 2.5.66.1

----------


## vitamina

> Подскажите как обновить 1с 8.2.15.318 (Зарплата и управление персоналом) до последний версии, без потери информации. Конфигурация 2.5.66.1


 Последовательно: *2.5.66.1 -> 2.5.67.1 -> 2.5.68.1 -> 2.5.69.1*. Хотя 2.5.68.1 можно пропустить.

----------

Traffic74 (25.06.2013)

----------


## Traffic74

> Последовательно: *2.5.66.1 -> 2.5.67.1 -> 2.5.68.1 -> 2.5.69.1*. Хотя 2.5.68.1 можно пропустить.


Дайте пожалуйста ссылку на 2.5.67.1 и 2.5.69.1. Не можем разобраться с форумом. Заранее спасибо!!!!

----------


## vitamina

> Дайте пожалуйста ссылку на 2.5.67.1 и 2.5.69.1. Не можем разобраться с форумом. Заранее спасибо!!!!


Кинул в личку 2.5.67.1 и 2.5.68.1. Пожалуй с 2.5.69.1 пока стоит погодить, что-то там ошибки обнаружились.

А тема по 8.2 здесь

----------

Traffic74 (26.06.2013)

----------


## Sharifullina_d

Добрый день! Подскажите, существует ли решение для страховой медицинской компании (в экономический отдел)?

----------


## voffffka

Здравствуйте скачал общепит 8.2 нужен патч. платформу ломанул что нужно сделать с конфой? заранее спасибо

----------


## Jar

Подскажите а есть ли типовые правила переноса КТ-2000 Алкоголь 7.7 в Управление ликероводочным и винным заводом на базе УПП 1.3

----------


## Loenz

*Вопрос по 1С:Предприятие 8: Управление торговлей 11 (11.1)*
В документе "Реализация товаров и *услуг*" нет вкладки "*Услуги*". В релизе 10.3 было. Поменяли способ учёта?
Куда теперь вводить-то услуги?)) Или как настроить это?

Например, продан товар (лом), по нему были услуги (резка).

---------
Разобрался :) И правда поменяли способ учёта услуг. Услуги пишутся вместе с товарами на вкладке "Товары". По-моему это глупо. И как например различать, какая услуга относится к какому товару?

Например, лист металла1 порезали на 5 кусков газом. Если только принять общее правило, чтобы менеджеры заполняли в определённой последовательности документ реализации. 

Бред... Может есть какой- более нормальный способ учёта?

----------


## kaizZer

После обновления до 10.3.24.1, сумма приходника при создании его на основании "Реализации" стала суммироваться с суммами задолжности по кантрагенту за прошлый период, подскажите пжс-та как сделать так, чтобы в приходник вставала сумма соответствующая текущей реализации.

---------- Post added at 10:37 ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 ----------

спасибо, разобрался

----------


## svd81

Господа, ответьте пожалуйста на парочку моих вопросов, а то я не могу найти ответа )))

1) В чем отличия между конфигурациями:
Бухгалтерия предприятия
Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ
Бухгалтерия предприятия ПРОФ
Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП
У самого стоит Бухгалтерия предприятия, которую и обновляю.

2)Сегодня настроил себе публикацию базы через WEB, стоит конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.50.4. Все работает, 1С грузиться в браузере, но появляется только рабочий стол и больше никаких окон и менюшек.
Прочитал в инете, что в Бухгалтерии 2 версии нет нужных обработок или как их там называют.
Решился перейти на Бухгалтерию 3 версии вроде как там все есть. 
Но встал вопрос каким дистрибутивом обновить мою конфигурацию Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.50.4 ну или могу откатится на 2.0.50.3 везде 3 версия для обновления со 2 только БАЗОВАЯ или КОРП.
Или может кто знает как бухгалтерию 2 версии нормально запустить через публикацию что бы все стало отображаться?

----------


## alex_phantom

У тебя 2 скорей всего ПРОФ так и обновляйся на 3 тоже проф, не переходи с переносом остатков, а именно обновляйся.

----------


## svd81

Спасибо за ответ. Но я не могу найти дистрибутив обновления с 2.0.50.4 на трешку. Может кто то подскажет где его можно найти?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Спасибо за ответ. Но я не могу найти дистрибутив обновления с 2.0.50.4 на трешку. Может кто то подскажет где его можно найти?


В разделе конфигураций. Скачиваем полную последнюю конфу трешки и принудительно ею обновляем свою базу двушки.

----------


## svd81

Как это принудительно обновить?
Я смотрю есть конфы для обновления с 2 на 3, но для моей 2.0.50.4 найти не могу

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Как это принудительно обновить?
> Я смотрю есть конфы для обновления с 2 на 3, но для моей 2.0.50.4 найти не могу


Для перехода на версию 3.0.ххх необходима конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" не ниже 2.0.35.6 - переход проходит посредством обновления, в конфигураторе.
Для перехода - ставим 3.0 в каталог шаблонов. Делаем резервную копию базы и обновляем вторую версию на 3.0 (Конфигурация - Поддержка - Обновить конфигурацию) указав путь к ранее установленному файлу *.cf.

----------


## svd81

Все конечно так, но я не могу найти дистрибутив обновления с 2 версии, просто обновления это все не то...

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Все конечно так, но я не могу найти дистрибутив обновления с 2 версии, просто обновления это все не то...


Мля, объясняю более популярно. Скачиваешь ПОЛНЫЙ шаблон конфигурации трешки и принудительно двушку обновляешь до трешки. Тебе нужно не обновление а именно полная конфа.

----------


## svd81

Все, понял. Спасибо, я просто пост выше невнимательно прочитал ))) Последний вопрос )))
Обновить принудительно, это как я понимаю не просто в конфигураторе обновить конфигурацию, да?
Если нет, то как это сделать.
Я ньюб в этих делах, поэтому и спрашиваю )

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Все, понял. Спасибо, я просто пост выше невнимательно прочитал ))) Последний вопрос )))
> Обновить принудительно, это как я понимаю не просто в конфигураторе обновить конфигурацию, да?
> Если нет, то как это сделать.
> Я ньюб в этих делах, поэтому и спрашиваю )


Выше я уже написал что нажать.

----------


## Алексей П

Здравствуйте. 
Подскажите, каким образом можно сделать для определенной позиции номенклатуры, чтобы в заказах поставщикам по умолчанию выставлялась единица "упаковка", а в реализации по умолчанию выставлялась "штука"?

----------


## tatkor

Добрый день!
   Подскажите пожалуйста по вопросу: Нужно было 3 номенклатурные позиции в УТ10.3 
объединить в одну - только с разными характеристиками 
- вроде универсальной обработкой получилось - создала новую номенклатуру только с разными 
характеристиками - привязала к ней все документы.  
Старые номенклатурные позиции пометила на удаление.
 Вот теперь остатки по складам соответственно как переправить?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Добрый день!
>  Вот теперь остатки по складам соответственно как переправить?


Перепровести документы с новой позицией(все, где эта позиция есть).

----------


## tatkor

> Перепровести документы с новой позицией(все, где эта позиция есть).


Спасибо. Попробую!

----------


## Aleksig700

Добрый вечер. скачал обновление 1с  УТ 8.2  . Подскажите как обновить только платформу?
Имеются вот такие файлы)))) 
85.jpg

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Подскажите как обновить только платформу?


Скачать  дистрибутив платформы. Setup.exe. Если нужен тонкий клиент, или допустим сервер, то соответственно качаем то, что нужно. Никаких УТ в названии быть не должно., т.к. УТ относится к конфигурации.

----------


## Aleksig700

ну да. http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%83-!!!/page41.
вот это последнее скачал. 
скачалось то что выкладывал в пред посту ( фото). мне нужна папка windows64 ?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> ну да. http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%83-!!!/page41.
> вот это последнее скачал. 
> скачалось то что выкладывал в пред посту ( фото). мне нужна папка windows64 ?


Тебе нуна Технологическая платформа -1С Предприятия для Windows. Windows64 - это сервер, если и его нуна обновить то ставь и его.

----------


## skrest

> Тебе нуна Технологическая платформа -1С Предприятия для Windows. Windows64 - это сервер, если и его нуна обновить то ставь и его.


А  вроде все это описано в шапке и FAQ ? или  все уже мхом поросло и надо обновлять.... , кстати ты тоже немного заблуждешся, но это ерунда.

----------


## todem5

*vitamina*
Есть у вас обновления для БУХ (не базовая) с 2.0.25.5 по 2.0.32.6 ? если есть можно ссылку, или на почту todem5@gmail.com. *Заранее благодарен!*

----------


## vitamina

> *vitamina*
> Есть у вас обновления для БУХ (не базовая) с 2.0.25.5 по 2.0.32.6 ? если есть можно ссылку, или на почту todem5@gmail.com. *Заранее благодарен!*


Для 8.2: Бухгалтерия 2.0.22.1 - 2.0.36.9 -> здесь

----------

todem5 (15.08.2013)

----------


## Aleksig700

Всем привет. а есть 1c УТ 8.2 но 10.3 ? или 10.3 идет на 8.1 уже? если есть подскажите от куда скачать можно ?

----------


## avm3110

> Всем привет. а есть 1c УТ 8.2 но 10.3 ? или 10.3 идет на 8.1 уже? если есть подскажите от куда скачать можно ?


1. Не пойдет
2. платформу 8.2 можно скачать с соответствующего раздела выше

----------


## Aleksig700

> 1. Не пойдет
> 2. платформу 8.2 можно скачать с соответствующего раздела выше


именно версию 10.3 ?

----------


## avm3110

> именно версию 10.3 ?


Млин... Неужели непонятно?
Тут - http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%83-!!!/page41  Лежит платформа 8.2 ней последний релиз 8.2.18.109 от 10.07.2013

а 10.3 это уже конфигурация для этой платформы. Саму конфигурацию можно скачать отсюда - http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...98-!!!/page122

----------


## todem5

Добрый день! (Бух 2.0) платформа 8.2.18.109.
при обновлении конфигурации, номер конфигурации в окне "о программе" перестал изменяться (все произошло после 22 обновления и появления "критической ошибки") и теперь при запуске 1С в режиме юзера пишет о несоответсвии, но работает. Как то можно это исправить?
конфа.jpg
конфа2.jpg

----------


## avm3110

> Добрый день! (Бух 2.0) платформа 8.2.18.109.
> при обновлении конфигурации, номер конфигурации в окне "о программе" перестал изменяться (все произошло после 22 обновления и появления "критической ошибки") и теперь при запуске 1С в режиме юзера пишет о несоответсвии, но работает. Как то можно это исправить?
> конфа.jpg
> конфа2.jpg


Нужно в режиме конфигерации "нажать на бочонок".
Чтобы номер менялся возьми выгрузи cf-ник с демки с соответствующим релизом конфигурации и загрузи его "полностью" в рабочую (безусловно сделав перед этой операции полную выгрузку базы в бэкап).

----------


## Aleksig700

Всем привет. Установлен сервер от него три клиента. 1с ут 8.2 10-я редакция. Подскажите как установить эмулятор ключа? Точно тем же файлов как и для одного компа? Или есть в чем то отличие

----------


## avm3110

> Всем привет. Установлен сервер от него три клиента. 1с ут 8.2 10-я редакция. Подскажите как установить эмулятор ключа? Точно тем же файлов как и для одного компа? Или есть в чем то отличие


Задай правильно вопрос.
Для эмуляции ключа сервера (в клиент-серверном варианте) - одни пляски с бубном.
Для эмуляции ключа клиента (в клиент-серверном варианте) телодвижения аналогичны с эмуляцией клиента для файлового варианта работы.

Т.е. что тебя интересует - сервер или клиент?

----------


## Aleksig700

> Задай правильно вопрос.
> Для эмуляции ключа сервера (в клиент-серверном варианте) - одни пляски с бубном.
> Для эмуляции ключа клиента (в клиент-серверном варианте) телодвижения аналогичны с эмуляцией клиента для файлового варианта работы.
> 
> Т.е. что тебя интересует - сервер или клиент?


Клиент. ))) тоесть просто пропатчиваю один файл из корневой папки. И все все сделано?

----------


## avm3110

> Клиент. ))) то есть просто пропатчиваю один файл из корневой папки. И все все сделано?


Пачится дээлелька в бин каталоге соответствующей версии 32-х разрядного клиента.

----------

Aleksig700 (26.08.2013)

----------


## Aleksig700

А в случае 64 битки

----------


## Ditta61

Добрый день! Скажите, пожалуйста, можно ли установить эту платформу 8.2 на комп (не сервер), если на нем уже установлена предыдущая платформа 1С Предприятие 7.7 и  типовая конфигурация ТиС версии 9.2, так чтобы их не сносить? (Нужно для самообразования, а не для бизнеса).

----------


## Ditta61

Добрый вечер! Подскажите пожалуйста, как поставить платформу "1С:Предприятие" версия 8.2 х 64, на Win7 Home Basic 64? Пробовала поставить вот такую - "1С:Предприятие" версия 8.2.15.289+х64, и пропатчить унипатчем - 1c_8x_UniPatch. В раздаче откуда качала, был такой алгоритм - 
Последовательность установки:
1) Запустить файл setup.exe.программы(папка 8.2.15.294)
В конце поставить галочку для установки драйвера
защиты. Установилось.
2) Запустить setup.exe файл конфигурации(папка 11.0)
"Управление торговлей".Скачиваете папку помеченную setup
и все последующие (по возрастанию номера релиза).
Устанавливаете и обновляете до актуального релиза.
Установилось.
Тоже самое делаем и для любой другой конфигурации.
ВАЖНО:
По умолчанию конфигурация 1С для 8.2устанавливается
в каталог templates
«C:\Users\ИмяПользователя\AppData\  Roaming\1C\1Cv82\tmplts\».
Нужно изменить установку на «C:\Program Files\1cv82\tmplts\
или просто на "С"
3) Запускаем патч 1c_8x_UniPatch.exe,
он предложил выбрать файл,выбрать файл:
C:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2.15.294\bin\backbas.dll
Если появилось окошко с надписью "Seccess",
значит все хорошо поставилось.
На этом все.
Далее запускаем 1С, создаём информационную базу и вуаля.

У меня это не получилось. При установке выскакивает ошибка "Ошибка при запуске служб (Агент сервера 1С:Предприятие) Убедитесь что у вас имеется разрешение на запуск системных служб. Когда по ходу устанавливаю драйвер защиты, тоже вылезает ошибка, он ставится неправильно. При установке обнаруживает более новую версию файла, предлагает заменить на старую. Что меняй, что не меняй, все равно ставиться с ошибкой и не работает. Винда же при том давно работает в тестовом режиме, с отключением цифровой подписи (были такие же проблемы с другой прогой). Пытаюсь пропатчить backbas.dll - патч не видит нужных байтов (source bytes). Здесь есть рецепт для подобных случаев для автоматического включения агента Агент сервера 1С:Предприятия 8.1- http://www.1c-pro.ru/topic17484.html, но мне не помог. Агент в службах и так включен на автомате, у моей учетной записи все права админские. Пробовала по чьему-то совету отключить агент в службах и потом пропатчить, но он все равно не видит байтов. Что делать? Может, у вас  на форуме есть другая версия 1С Предприятия 8, которую можно поставить на Win7 x64 без проблем? (Если есть, какое под нее лучше Управление Торговлей (версию))?

----------


## lsd_777

> Агент сервера 1С:Предприятие) Убедитесь что у вас имеется разрешение на запуск системных служб.


При установке вам не надо устанавливать сервер, только платформу!

----------

Ditta61 (03.09.2013)

----------


## starplus

Интересует ответ на вопрос:
Стоит Платформа 8.2.19.68 Бухгалтерия (видимо проф) 2.0.51.8 неофициальные.
Хотим приобрести лицензию для работы с Такскомом для передачи отчетности в налоговую.
Конечно интересует недорогая Базовая версия. 
Можно ли осуществить безболезненный переход с Проф на Базовую, при условии, что ведем одно предприятие в одной базе?
Насколько понимаю, с базовой работать нескольким сотрудникам будет можно только при условии покупки доп. лицензии на доп. рабочее место?
И то локально?
Или все-таки возможен доступ по сети Интернет через VPN например?

----------


## iAGS

Вопрос такой. Смотрим официальный сайт: http://online.1c.ru/catalog/files/6611/
Дистрибутив перехода c версии: *2.0.50.3 на версию 3.0.23.7*

Что это такое и для чего это нужно?

1. Стоит ли переходить на 3.0.xx.xx ?
2. Стоит ли обновиться до 2.0.51.8, или тогда невозможен переход?
3. Разве этот дистрибутив необходим, нельзя ли без него на чистой 3.0.24.11 (например) перенести все документы и пр. из 2.0.xx.xx?

Жду ответа!

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

Это файлы для перехода с 2.0.50.3 на 3.0.23.7.

1. Стоит только при условии что ваш главбух переварит новые навороты от 1с. Версия 3 от версии 2 отличается радикально.
2. Если хотите пока остаться на 2 то конечно стоит.
3. С версии 2 на версию 3 можно перейти в любой момент, когда захотите. Для этого даже не нужно ничего переносить.

----------


## iAGS

*Alex_7_7_7*, вспоминаю переход с 1.6 на 2.0, когда нужно было вручную переносить документы (через общую обработку), ибо сам перенос позволял это сделать за небольшой период.
1. Нет ли в переходе с 2.0 на 3.0 таких нюансов, неужто все так просто и перенесется абсолютно все?
2. А я могу обойтись без дистрибутива перехода, или с ним лучше? В чем его преимущество?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

1. Ничего никуда не переносится. Все данные останутся что и были, переход происходит через обновление базы. 
2. Обойтись вы можете всегда сами без всяких дистрибутивов перехода.

----------


## iAGS

*Alex_7_7_7*, так есть, на лицо обновление базы ala обычное обновление конфигурации, без всяких сложных переносов?
Это хорошо.

Следующий вопрос: конфигурация 3.0 сделана с намеком на 8.3?
Платформу на 8.3 стоит менять?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

Конфигурация 3.0 сделана на управляемых формах. На последней 8.2 тоже работает. 8.3 пока сыровата.

----------


## iAGS

В перспективе 3.0 перейдет целиком в 8.3 (и 8.2 уйдет как и 8.1), верно?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

В перспективе (мечтах 1с) все полностью перейдет на 1с 8.последняя (и 7.7 и 8.0 и 8.1 и 8.2). Они даже поддержку старых конфигураций для этого потихоньку сворачивают.

----------


## gaga515

Уважаемые форумчане!

Подскажите что да как...

Есть две базы - Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0.23.9
В одной работали в конторе, со второй бухгалтер работала дома. Как теперь объединить данные двух баз в одну?
встроенная обработка обмена данными не помогает.

На руках имею выгрузки из двух баз в формате .dt

Есть у кого под эту версию -Обработка выгрузки/загрузки данных ИБ или еще варианты...

Может эта обработка подходит?  http://infostart.ru/public/149404/

ВООБЩЕМ, у кого есть свежая ВыгрузкаЗагрузкаДанныхXML82.  epf  чтоб под Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0.23.9 подходила?!

----------


## Лена163

Доброго дня, форумчане! Я здесь первый раз, прошу Вас подскажите как быть. Полагаюсь на Ваши знания и опыт. Дело в том, что у меня есть лицензионная 1с 8.2, которая устанавливалась раза 4 из-за переустановки винды. Каждый раз я подсоединяла модем и посредством интернета устанавливались ключи. Сейчас не получается. В договоре написано, что количество установок ограничено. Как мне быть? Как установить заново 1с 8.2? Архивы я снимала. Получиться ли восстановить базу, распаковывая архив при процедуре создания новой информационной базы? Спасибо большое за ответ.

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

В соотв разделе скачать патч платформы. Пропатчить. Пристегнуть базу. Наслаждаться.

----------


## Лена163

Спасибо, но извините, я немного не поняла. Точнее совсем ничего не поняла... А нет какой нибудь программы, которая ключи подбирает или помогает работать без них вообще?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Спасибо, но извините, я немного не поняла. Точнее совсем ничего не поняла... А нет какой нибудь программы, которая ключи подбирает или помогает работать без них вообще?


Заходим в этом форуме в раздел ссылок на платформу. В ссылках находим патч платформы. Скачиваем. Запускаем по инструкции. Запускаем 1с. Выбираем добавить существующую базу и в качестве базы выбираем нужный файл 1Cv8.1CD. И всё, можно пользоваться как раньше.

----------


## Лена163

Спасибо огромное:)! Теперь ясно!

----------


## Marie

Вопрос по мобильному клиенту для ДО: есть база ДО, опубликована на веб-сервер, можно ли законнектиться мобильным клиентом с устройства (например, телефон с Андроид) по внутреннему IP или надо обязательно иметь внешний IP?... Очень мало информации по мобильному клиенту... ДО - это Документооборот, релиз 1.3.1.5

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Вопрос по мобильному клиенту для ДО: есть база ДО, опубликована на веб-сервер, можно ли законнектиться мобильным клиентом с устройства (например, телефон с Андроид) по внутреннему IP или надо обязательно иметь внешний IP?... Очень мало информации по мобильному клиенту... ДО - это Документооборот, релиз 1.3.1.5


Вам нужно достучаться до веб-сервера а как вы это сделаете от конфы ну никак не зависит. Смотрите настройки сети.

----------

Marie (29.09.2013)

----------


## alex_phantom

> обязательно иметь внешний IP?...


А как же до веб сервера клиент достучится если внешнего IP не будет?
Или у вас веб сервер в локалке только работает?
Или вам VPN придётся разворачивать на сервере и на клиенте, тогда будет внутренний IP сервера.
Но VPN без внешнего IP поднять - та ещё проблема.
Как минимум можно использовать динамический DNS типа DYNDNS и на клиенте тогда указывать полученное доменное имя..

----------

Marie (29.09.2013)

----------


## Marie

Спасибо ещё раз за ответы по мобильному клиенту... Все работает в локальной сети по локальному IP... требуется только правильно настроить сеть и файерволл... ещё один вопрос появился: не подскажите, на этом форуме есть отдельная ветка, где обсуждаются вопросы разработки мобильных приложений 1С (для Android)?

----------


## FOREIGNER22

Ребята, помогите пожалуйста! Совершенно запуталась что и в каком порядке устанавливать - ну не продвинутая я в этом плане )), нужно 1С:Предприятие 8.2 зарплата и управление кадрами базовая версия (для Windows7,  32 разрядная) - Выложите пожалуйста файлы или ссылки на них и укажите краткую инструкцию по правильной установке программы, надежда только на вас, через неделю выходить на новую работу, не хочу удариться лицом в грязь, хоть немного изучу программу дома.

----------


## avm3110

Устанавливаешь вначале платформу, а затем конфигурацию. Ну и потом заходишь 1с и устанавливаешь соответствующие базы с конфигурацией (демку, рабочую, тестовую).
Все установки (платформы и конфигурации) устанавливаются путём запуска соответствующего setup, а затем щёлкаешь всё по умолчанию (если устанавливаешь файловый вариант платформы)

----------

FOREIGNER22 (08.10.2013)

----------


## akso

Здравствуйте! Использую конфигурацию: Розница, редакция 2.0 (2.0.8.8). Имеется необходимость распечатывать приходную накладную по розничным ценам из под обычного пользователя (например кладовщик). Из под пользователя с правами администратора печатать можно. Все же остальные пользователи, не имеющие административные права" могут печатать только приходную накладную по ценам поступления, а по розничным ценам не могут. Подскажите пожалуйста - какое право нужно дать пользователю, чтобы он мог печатать указанный документ? Административные права всем подряд давать по понятным причинам не могу.

----------


## usla

Добрый день! Не могли бы подсказать по работе конфигурации HelixFitness 3.1.1.2.
 Установил 1С8.2.19.73, защиту не устанавливал, активировал универсальным патчем. Потом поставил конфигурацию HelixFitness 3.1.1.2., защиту не устанавливал.
 Запускаю 1С с рабочего стола, выбираю базу HelixFitness. Пишет сервер на локальном ПК не доступен Снимок.JPG. Как быть?
 Если после установки конфигурации ФИТНЕС ставить защиту то грузится СЛК, но ключей нет.
 Как сделать полностью рабочую версию конфигурации HelixFitness 3.1.1.2 на локальном ПК? Подскажите где можно посмотреть. Все форумы облазил, понять не могу. Заранее спасибо.
з.ы. 1С ставлю первый раз, не судите строго

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Как сделать полностью рабочую версию конфигурации HelixFitness 3.1.1.2 на локальном ПК? Подскажите где можно посмотреть. Все форумы облазил, понять не могу. Заранее спасибо.
> з.ы. 1С ставлю первый раз, не судите строго


Доброго времени суток. Для этого необходимо через конфигуратор снять конфигурацию с поддержки, и в самой конфигурации удалить блок, относящийся к инициализации внешней компоненты. Возможно, после этого придется переписать некоторые модули конфигурации. Данная компонента - защита конфигурации от сами знаете кого;).

---------- Post added at 21:58 ---------- Previous post was at 21:56 ----------




> Здравствуйте! Использую конфигурацию: Розница, редакция 2.0 (2.0.8.8). Имеется необходимость распечатывать приходную накладную по розничным ценам из под обычного пользователя (например кладовщик). Из под пользователя с правами администратора печатать можно. Все же остальные пользователи, не имеющие административные права" могут печатать только приходную накладную по ценам поступления, а по розничным ценам не могут. Подскажите пожалуйста - какое право нужно дать пользователю, чтобы он мог печатать указанный документ? Административные права всем подряд давать по понятным причинам не могу.


http://programmist1s.ru/nastroyka-pr...a-roli-v-1s-8/

----------


## Алонж

Доброго времени суток! 1Сv8.2 конф Бухгалтерия предприятия ПРОФ. Необходимо сформировать ОСВ или карточку счета или ОСВ по счету. При нажатии кнопки "Сформировать отчет" программа закрывается. Сообщение (такое быстрое, не успеваю прочитать, а запомнить тем более) примерно: "Выполняется сохранение базы для ... ... анализа ошибки". Десять раз загружаю, десять раз закрывается. Не даёт работать. !!! пакость какая.
ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬИ?             SOS!!!
Помогите интеллектом, пожалуйста.

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Доброго времени суток! 1Сv8.2 конф Бухгалтерия предприятия ПРОФ. Необходимо сформировать ОСВ или карточку счета или ОСВ по счету. При нажатии кнопки "Сформировать отчет" программа закрывается. Сообщение (такое быстрое, не успеваю прочитать, а запомнить тем более) примерно: "Выполняется сохранение базы для ... ... анализа ошибки". Десять раз загружаю, десять раз закрывается. Не даёт работать. !!! пакость какая.
> ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬИ?             SOS!!!
> Помогите интеллектом, пожалуйста.


Версия платформы? ТиИ? chdbfl.exe?

----------


## Алонж

> Версия платформы? ТиИ? chdbfl.exe?


Бухгалтер не понял вопрос программиста...  Платформа 8.2.17.164 - это в справке о программе. В каталоге есть папка с Установкой этой платформы, но похожих букв... увы..
Где мне посмотреть? версию платформы...

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

1.Платформу желательно (необязательно) поднять до 8.2.19.68.
2.ТиИ - это тестирование и исправление. В режиме конфигуратора Администрирование - Тестирование и Исправление. Смотреть внимательно настройки.
3. chdbfl.exe - это файл в каталоге с установленной 1с. Запускать только если пункт 2 не помог. Запускаем, указываем файл с базой и жамкаем выполнить и ждем.

Прежде чем делать пункты 2 и 3 обязательно сделать копию базы.

----------

Алонж (15.10.2013)

----------


## Алонж

> 1.Платформу желательно (необязательно) поднять до 8.2.19.68.
> 2.ТиИ - это тестирование и исправление. В режиме конфигуратора Администрирование - Тестирование и Исправление. Смотреть внимательно настройки.
> 3. chdbfl.exe - это файл в каталоге с установленной 1с. Запускать только если пункт 2 не помог. Запускаем, указываем файл с базой и жамкаем выполнить и ждем.
> 
> Прежде чем делать пункты 2 и 3 обязательно сделать копию базы.


Понятно. 
Опять!! новая платформа... Я не успеваю за урожаем 1Сников...
Пойду всё вышеуказанное сделаю. О результате отпишусь.
А пока СПАСИБО, удачного дня. 
... не прощаюсь...

----------


## СеваККЦ

Нужно обновление:Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения Версия 1.0.26.3 от 21.06.2011 
Все ссылки умерли...

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Нужно обновление:Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения Версия 1.0.26.3 от 21.06.2011 
> Все ссылки умерли...


Попрошайки - в попрошаечную тему.

----------


## Алонж

> Понятно. 
> Опять!! новая платформа... Я не успеваю за урожаем 1Сников...
> Пойду всё вышеуказанное сделаю. О результате отпишусь.
> А пока СПАСИБО, удачного дня. 
> ... не прощаюсь...


Копию базы сделала.
Результат Тестирования и исправления в Администрировании в режиме Конфигуратора - не помогло. 
Настройки: ДА: Реиндексация табл ИБ, Проверка логической целостности ИБ, Проверка ссылочной целостности ИБ, Пересчет итогов, Сжатие табл ИБ.   НЕТ: Реструктуризация табл ИБ.
... Тестирование и исправление.
При наличии ссылок на несуществ. объекты:   Не изменять.
При частичной потере данных объектов:    Не изменять.

Результат файла chdbfl.exe - не помогло.
При формировании ОСВ, ОСВ по счету или карточки счета программа закрывается. 
Печалька.

---------- Post added at 16:12 ---------- Previous post was at 15:56 ----------

*Alex_7_7_7*, ну придумайте ещё что-нибудь... 
Прямо встала вся работа...

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

администрирование - выгрузить базу в файл
создать пустую базу
администрирование - загрузить базу из файла
ТиИ - поставить точки - очищать ссылки и удалять объект. должна стоять точка тестирование и исправление. в проверка и режимы также поставить все галочки. если база не очень большая - перепровести документы.

----------


## Алонж

> администрирование - выгрузить базу в файл
> создать пустую базу
> администрирование - загрузить базу из файла
> ТиИ - поставить точки - очищать ссылки и удалять объект. должна стоять точка тестирование и исправление. в проверка и режимы также поставить все галочки. если база не очень большая - перепровести документы.


Понятно. Иду делать...

---------- Post added at 17:14 ---------- Previous post was at 16:32 ----------




> администрирование - выгрузить базу в файл
> создать пустую базу
> администрирование - загрузить базу из файла
> ТиИ - поставить точки - очищать ссылки и удалять объект. должна стоять точка тестирование и исправление. в проверка и режимы также поставить все галочки. если база не очень большая - перепровести документы.


Сделала всё, как написано. 
Все равно закрывает программу при формировании ОСВ или карточки счета...

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

все тесты отрабатывают без ошибок? зайдем с другой стороны. осв падает за любой период?

----------


## Алонж

> все тесты отрабатывают без ошибок? зайдем с другой стороны. осв падает за любой период?


Нужен 2013 год. За год и за любые периоды 2013 осв - да - падает. 
Последнее тестирование, где "Очищать ссылки" и "Удалять объект", - такое честное слово как "ошибка" конфигуратор не писал. Но был список исправленных объектов.

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

версия конфигурации?

----------


## starplus

Коллеги, приветствую.
Платформа 8.2.19.68
Была база 2.0 какая древняя. Начал обновлять. Дошел до 2.0.43.13. Дальше - затык. Файлы обновлений есть, а она их не видит. 
Поди где-то была развилка, которую не учел. 
Рядом стоит другая база, обновленная до 2.0.52.7
Как мне первую то обновить до актуальной?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

После 43.13 идет 44.5. обновитесь вручную принудительно.

----------

starplus (15.10.2013)

----------


## starplus

> После 43.13 идет 44.5. обновитесь вручную принудительно.


подскажите, плиз, как это принудительно вручную? не вижу доступных обновлений почему-то. впервые так.

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> подскажите, плиз, как это принудительно вручную? не вижу доступных обновлений почему-то. впервые так.


когда тыкаем поддержка - обновить конфигурацию - выскакивает окно. в этом окне выбираем пункт выбор файла обновления. остальное - вопрос техники. 
З.Ы. Не забудьте сначала копию сделать, это все же 1с...

----------

starplus (15.10.2013)

----------


## Алонж

> версия конфигурации?


Платформа 8.2.17.164.
Бухгалтерия предприятия ПРОФ, редакция 2.0.50.4.
 - ? Может? : 
1. Поднять платформу до 8.2.19.68.
2. Обновить до текущей 2.0.52.7 чистую (пустую) базу
3. Весь 2013 в новом доме... 
Ну слишком сильно капризничает. Подозреваю, что ИБ изначально какая то инвалидная...

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

Попробуйте сначала просто версию конфы поднять до 52.7. Желательно не обновлением а полной версией.

----------

Алонж (21.10.2013)

----------


## Алонж

> Попробуйте сначала просто версию конфы поднять до 52.7. Желательно не обновлением а полной версией.


"Полная версия" - это установочный файл... да?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

Полная версия - это шаблон готовой конфигурации. Если посмотреть в разделе конфигурации - есть полные версии и есть обновления.

----------

Алонж (15.10.2013)

----------


## Алонж

> Полная версия - это шаблон готовой конфигурации. Если посмотреть в разделе конфигурации - есть полные версии и есть обновления.


Там пишут "обновление" и "установка". Не везде пишут "полная версия". Могу заблудиться в терминах. 
Буду принимать"установка" за "полную версию". Наверное так... ... 
Сейчас как повезет... )))

----------


## Алонж

> Полная версия - это шаблон готовой конфигурации. Если посмотреть в разделе конфигурации - есть полные версии и есть обновления.


Доброго времени суток.
Ссылки на полные версии устарели,  «рабочие»  при скачивании выдают ошибку на 20-й минуте скачивания. При возобновлении – трижды закидывали невод, трижды приходил невод с одной лишь тиной морской. Файлы обновления конф Бухгалтерия предприятия до текущей версии 2.0.53.4 на платформе 8.2.19.68 всё вылечили. ОСВ, карточку и анализ счета формирует, программа не закрывается.
Всё хорошо, чего и Вам желаем. ))

----------


## AEsystem

Зайдите в справочник "Сохраненные настройки", найдите нужный вам отчет и пользователя, удалите настройку

---------- Post added at 17:30 ---------- Previous post was at 16:32 ----------

Результат файла chdbfl.exe - не помогло.
При формировании ОСВ, ОСВ по счету или карточки счета программа закрывается. 
Печалька.[COLOR="Silver"]

ну придумайте ещё что-нибудь... 
Прямо встала вся работа...[/QUOTE]

Ответ: Зайдите в справочник "Сохраненные настройки", найдите нужный вам отчет и пользователя, удалите настройку

---------- Post added at 17:33 ---------- Previous post was at 17:30 ----------




> Доброго времени суток! 1Сv8.2 конф Бухгалтерия предприятия ПРОФ. Необходимо сформировать ОСВ или карточку счета или ОСВ по счету. При нажатии кнопки "Сформировать отчет" программа закрывается. Сообщение (такое быстрое, не успеваю прочитать, а запомнить тем более) примерно: "Выполняется сохранение базы для ... ... анализа ошибки". Десять раз загружаю, десять раз закрывается. Не даёт работать. !!! пакость какая.
> ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬИ?             SOS!!!
> Помогите интеллектом, пожалуйста.


Ответ: Зайдите в справочник "Сохраненные настройки", найдите нужный вам отчет и пользователя, удалите настройку

----------


## wit2007

Добрые люди подскажите
с данного форума взял платформу 8.3.3.721(зарегил) 
установил программу Зарплата и управление версия 3_0_8_46
все работает, а вот обновиться не желает
пишет Преобразование значения к типу Булево не может быть выполнено
Где собака зарыта?

---------- Post added at 20:27 ---------- Previous post was at 20:26 ----------

Добрые люди подскажите
с данного форума взял платформу 8.3.3.721(зарегил) 
установил программу Зарплата и управление персоналом версия 3_0_8_46
все работает, а вот обновиться не желает
пишет Преобразование значения к типу Булево не может быть выполнено
Где собака зарыта?

----------


## dmxxxxx

Как сделать переход с 2.0.53.6 на 3.0 БП заранее спасибо

----------


## alex_phantom

> сделать переход с 2.0.53.6 на 3.0 БП


В БП 3.0, как и в ЗУП 3.0 прекрасный мастер переноса.
Если учёт корректно вели, то проблем не будет.

----------


## dmxxxxx

> В БП 3.0, как и в ЗУП 3.0 прекрасный мастер переноса.
> Если учёт корректно вели, то проблем не будет.


А вернуться обратно есть возможность с 2.0.53.6 на 2.0.53.4 БП   И

----------


## alex_phantom

> А вернуться обратно есть возможность


Есть, но зачем такой финт? Снимаешь с поддержки и через сравнение-объединение переходишь на 53.4

----------


## dmxxxxx

> Есть, но зачем такой финт? Снимаешь с поддержки и через сравнение-объединение переходишь на 53.4


да я переход не могу сделать с 2.0.53.6 на 3.0.26.6 ..... можно только с версии 2.0.53.4 вот мне и нужно на шаг назад вернуться, по другому на 3.0.... не получается перейти с 2.0..... БП

----------


## alex_phantom

> не получается перейти


Ну тогда как я сказал, только через снятие с поддержки и сравнение с полным CF конвигурации 53.4.

----------


## omonra

Добрый вечер. Сразу извиняюсь если тема не туда. Но вот проблема. Выбился из сил. Может и лузер конечно, суть:
Купили сканер Mercury CL-200-R, установили дрова все ОК, отображается как так и надо и на порте ком4, по инструкции загрузил драйвер 1с установил и обработку. все ок. но не сканирует ШК. не ищет и ничего не происходит. уже 4 день бьюсь.
ПЛЗ хелп

1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.17.169)
"Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 (10.3.8.9) (http://v8.1c.ru/trade/)
Copyright (С) ЗАО "1C", 2003-2009. Все права защищены
(http://www.1c.ru)

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

БП 2.0 поднять до 3.0 можно без откатов к предыдущим конфам. Как правило, обновления для 2.0 и 3.0 выходят почти синхронно, нужно просто скачать самые последние конфы, обновить 2.0 и обновляться до 3.0. 

По поводу сканера. если все ОК, но не сканирует ШК, то нужно в первую очередь разобраться с сканером.

----------


## Sallivan

на форуме для Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" есть  
(Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с версии 2.0.53.4 на версию 3.0.26.6)
можете помочь с переходом с релиза 2.0.53.8 на 3.0.26.11 от 01.11.2013
или пока не заморачиваться.....

----------


## skrest

> на форуме для Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" есть  
> (Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с версии 2.0.53.4 на версию 3.0.26.6)
> можете помочь с переходом с релиза 2.0.53.8 на 3.0.26.11 от 01.11.2013
> или пока не заморачиваться.....


А у тебя платформа 8.3 ? ? сомневаюсь  - следовательно тебе это вообще не надо !

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

Поддержку 2.0 продлили на год. Если не принципиально, можете остаться на 2.0.

----------


## avm3110

> А у тебя платформа 8.3 ? ? сомневаюсь  - следовательно тебе это вообще не надо !


Трёшка отлично работает и на платформе 8.2, переходить имеет смысл если "жить" на 1С бухгалтерии собираешься "долго", а Бухию 2.0 1С в следующем году поддерживать явно прекратит, посему лучше к этому катаклизму готовиться загодя и переходить на новый релиз с начала нового учетного года (с января).

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> а Бухию 2.0 1С в следующем году поддерживать явно прекратит


Специально для тех, кто сеет панику http://www.1c.ru/news/info.jsp?id=17400

----------


## skrest

> Трёшка отлично работает и на платформе 8.2, переходить имеет смысл если "жить" на 1С бухгалтерии собираешься "долго", а Бухию 2.0 1С в следующем году поддерживать явно прекратит, посему лучше к этому катаклизму готовиться загодя и переходить на новый релиз с начала нового учетного года (с января).


поддержка в 2.0 следующем году не прекратится. это раз.
переход с  2.0 на 3.0 на платформе 8.3 гораздо проще и легче чем под 8.2
ферштейн ?

---------- Post added at 14:19 ---------- Previous post was at 14:15 ----------




> Специально для тех, кто сеет панику http://www.1c.ru/news/info.jsp?id=17400


Угу. Норуководители многих предприятий приказом вынуждают после сдачи годового  перейти на 3.0 - научены прошлыми переходами. и сечас им 1с разослало интерсные письма по этому поводу

----------


## avm3110

> поддержка в 2.0 следующем году не прекратится. это раз.
> переход с  2.0 на 3.0 на платформе 8.3 гораздо проще и легче чем под 8.2
> ферштейн ?


Читаем внимательно соответствующее инф. письмо 1С -
"В течение 2014 года в редакции 2.0 конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" планируется поддерживать изменения законодательства и обновление форм регламентированной отчетности для пользователей перечисленных ниже программных продуктов версий ПРОФ и КОРП. Развитие функционала и меры по повышению удобства работы планируется реализовывать только в редакции 3.0. "
Т.е. уже с конца этого года 1С "тушит" развитие функционала 2.0 оставляя только поддержку реготчетности, но то, что эта поддержка отчетности *не будет* "потушена" в следующем году (т.е. будет продолжена в 2015 году) сейчас нет ни слова, а значит риски остаются (о чем я и говорил)




> переход с 2.0 на 3.0 на платформе 8.3 гораздо проще и легче чем под 8.2
> ферштейн ?


С дуба рухнул? Это с какого бодуна переходить с 2.0 на 3.0 "под 8.3" удобнее чем "на платформе 8.2"? Прошу либо давать ссылки на подобные утверждения, либо прекратить нести бред и путать людей

---------- Post added at 14:35 ---------- Previous post was at 14:30 ----------




> Норуководители многих предприятий приказом вынуждают после сдачи годового перейти на 3.0


Полный бред полного ламера. Годовую отчетность сдают в апреле, но к этому времени первый квартал уже ведут в новой версии программы. Т.е. переход на новую версию делают с начала года, а не "после сдачи годовой отчетности".

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Норуководители многих предприятий приказом вынуждают после сдачи годового перейти на 3.0


А руководители сами видели отличие 2.0 от 3.0? Отчеты будут готовить бухгалтеры а не руководители. У многих многое еще допилено под себя и сходу одним махом перейти на 3.0 означает переписать все самописные отчеты и обработки.  К тому же многие бухи сейчас выскажут много ласковых по поводу нового интерфейса 3.0. По крайней мере если матерные слова моего буха не повторять - то он ничего не сказал.

---------- Post added at 14:00 ---------- Previous post was at 13:43 ----------




> Т.е. уже с конца этого года 1С "тушит" развитие функционала 2.0 оставляя только поддержку реготчетности, но то, что эта поддержка отчетности не будет "потушена" в следующем году (т.е. будет продолжена в 2015 году) сейчас нет ни слова, а значит риски остаются (о чем я и говорил)


Бухгалтерию 7.7 1С никак не "потушит" начиная с 2006 года, однако до сих пор обновления регулярно выходят. А что касается функциональности то даже версия 2.0 настолько перегружена всякими свистелками и перделками что плюс минус еще несколько - особо разницы никто не заметит.

----------


## avm3110

> Бухгалтерию 7.7 1С никак не "потушит" начиная с 2006 года, однако до сих пор обновления регулярно выходят


Вы явно путаете "обновление" (развитие функционала) и "обновление" регламентированной отчетности. Развитие семёрки 1с уже давно "потушило", аналогично "потушено" например УПП 1.1 под платформу 8.1





> А руководители сами видели отличие 2.0 от 3.0?


А зачем им это "видеть" - не барское это дело. Точно так же как руководители не "смотрят" что стоит в компьютерах - четвертые пеньтюхи или например целероны, но если ИТ отдел будет продолжать (типа по привычке) закупать компы на четвертых пеньтюхах, то руководство должно не глядя расстреливать соответствующего ИТ-шника (даже если для выполнения локальных задач четвертого пеньтюха за глаза будет хватать)

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Вы явно путаете "обновление" (развитие функционала) и "обновление" регламентированной отчетности.


Для 1с 7.7 обновление конфигураций и обновление отчетности не одно и тоже, однако по-прежнему выходят новые конфигурации. Последнее обновление конфигурации вышло 05.11.13. Да, состав изменений мал, но его достаточно для того, что бы без проблем вести бух.учет. А привел я его в сравнение, потому что создан такой ажиотаж, что если срочно не перейти на 3.0, то бух.учет вести скоро будет невозможно.

----------


## avm3110

> Для 1с 7.7 обновление конфигураций и обновление отчетности не одно и тоже, однако по-прежнему выходят новые конфигурации.


Продолжаете путать "грешное" с "праведным"
Например никаких "обновлений" для бухгалтерии 1.6 никто уже давно не делает. Как думаете - почему? Чем на Ваш взгляд Бухгалтерия 2.0 кардинально отличается от Бухгалтерии 1.6, которую 1С вполне успешно уже "потушила"? Или думаете, что те кто следуя Вашей логике) так же глядя на "семёрку" не чесался и продолжал сидеть на Бухии 1.6 до последнего не вспух из-за задержки со своевременным переходом? Или считаете, что при переходе от Бухии 1.6 к бухии 2.0 бухи не плевались и 1Сники не переписывали соответствующие обработки и конвертации как ошпаренные?

----------


## skrest

> Читаем внимательно соответствующее инф. письмо 1С -
> "В течение 2014 года в редакции 2.0 конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" планируется поддерживать изменения законодательства и обновление форм регламентированной отчетности для пользователей перечисленных ниже программных продуктов версий ПРОФ и КОРП. Развитие функционала и меры по повышению удобства работы планируется реализовывать только в редакции 3.0. "
> Т.е. уже с конца этого года 1С "тушит" развитие функционала 2.0 оставляя только поддержку реготчетности, но то, что эта поддержка отчетности *не будет* "потушена" в следующем году (т.е. будет продолжена в 2015 году) сейчас нет ни слова, а значит риски остаются (о чем я и говорил)
> 
> 
> С дуба рухнул? Это с какого бодуна переходить с 2.0 на 3.0 "под 8.3" удобнее чем "на платформе 8.2"? Прошу либо давать ссылки на подобные утверждения, либо прекратить нести бред и путать людей
> 
> ---------- Post added at 14:35 ---------- Previous post was at 14:30 ----------
> 
> ...


давай не  будем говорить то что ты не знаеш!
Иначе ты полный брехун!
Я говорю  о том где работаю и веду поддержку
а ты вот  бредишь что какя то поддержка останется.... кто то что там тушет, полный бред , или ты пьян , или у тебя крыша поехала! 
ты очевидно про виртуал.
так что извинись  хам!
 Отвечать на хамство неуча далее не буду. С хамами общатся - себя не уважать !

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Например никаких "обновлений" для бухгалтерии 1.6 никто уже давно не делает. Как думаете - почему?


ъ
Потому-что 1С успешно похоронила 1.6.




> Чем на Ваш взгляд Бухгалтерия 2.0 кардинально отличается от Бухгалтерии 1.6, которую 1С вполне успешно уже "потушила"?


http://buh.ucoz.net/publ/bukhgalters...ot_2_0/3-1-0-7
Если почитаете по ссылке, то увидите что список изменений весьма приличный, хотя и не полный.

При переходе от 1.6 до 2.0  в первую очередь была изменена структура базы, было многое выброшено (см. ссылку) за ненадобностью. В 1.6 было 2 плана счетов,  в 2.0 остался только 1. Был полностью переписан механизм учета, перейти с 1.6 на 2.0 гораздо сложнее чем перейти с 2.0 на 3.0.

---------- Post added at 16:58 ---------- Previous post was at 16:54 ----------




> Или думаете, что те кто следуя Вашей логике) так же глядя на "семёрку" не чесался и продолжал сидеть на Бухии 1.6 до последнего не вспух из-за задержки со своевременным переходом?


Многие только сейчас начали чесаться для перехода с 1.6 на 2.0.





> Или считаете, что при переходе от Бухии 1.6 к бухии 2.0 бухи не плевались и 1Сники не переписывали соответствующие обработки и конвертации как ошпаренные?


Мне только это не рассказывайте. Я переводил и 77 - 1.6 и 77 - 2.0 и 1.6 - 2.0. И обработок переписывал не 1 десяток. И именно по причине того, что многим надо переписать тонны обработок, поддержку продлили на год.

----------


## avm3110

> Я говорю о том где работаю и веду поддержку


Кто сомневался бы, что никаких ссылок  в подтверждении собственных слов не будет.
Итог - "Слив полного ламера засчитан". Кроме очередного описания сферического коня в вакууме - никакой конкретики.

----------


## skrest

> Кто сомневался бы, что никаких ссылок  в подтверждении собственных слов не будет.
> Итог - "Слив полного ламера засчитан". Кроме очередного описания сферического коня в вакууме - никакой конкретики.


Тупое хамло 
которое  не разу не пробовал переход там и там ! Я уже превел это на нескольких предприятих под   разными платформами
Я этого  уже говорил! но как то тупица не умеет читать !
Пшел вон ламерюга!  Те кто абсолютно не шарят в теме - именно так и переходят на хамство как ты !
И кстати научись читать и понимать ! Или тебя носом поводить по ответакм которые ты не черта не понимаешь!
А про сферичиского коня это ты наверноге про себя ?

----------


## avm3110

> Я уже превел это на нескольких предприятих под   разными платформами


Мдя, сколько раз убеждался - чем тупее ламер, тем больше он любит рассказывать сколько он чего перевнедрял.
Судя по той уйне которую ты несёшь, ты классический образчик  быдлокодера, который умеет лишь только звиздеть.

Иди умойся, твой полный слив уже засчитан

----------


## miek

Кто-нибудь сталкивался с подобным? Как такую проблему решить? Помогите, пожалуйста.
Снимок.jpg

----------


## avm3110

> Кто-нибудь сталкивался с подобным? Как такую проблему решить? Помогите, пожалуйста.


Попробую догадаться - эта бага на бете 8.3
Правильно? Если да, то жди нормальную версию платформы

----------


## alex_phantom

> Кто-нибудь сталкивался с подобным?


Использовать последнюю платформу 8.2.
Я уже много раз эксперементировал с 8.3, где нибудь да выплывают фокусы.

----------


## Lavrusha

Добрый день. Подскажите, пожалуйста.Пытаюсь перейти на 3.0
Бух. предпр проф 53.8 (конфигурация 8.2.18.61)
Установила платформу 8.3.3.658 и конфигурацию 3.0.26.11)
при обновлении через конфигуратор не видит доступных обновлений (1С типовая)
когда выбираю файл обновления, выдает сообщение, что данное обновление доступно только для конфигураций 3.0

----------


## Smarteh

Вопрос от ботаника - можно ли обновить конфигурацию дистрибутивом "полная установка"?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Вопрос от ботаника - можно ли обновить конфигурацию дистрибутивом "полная установка"?


Можно, разрешаю.

---------- Post added at 20:29 ---------- Previous post was at 20:28 ----------




> Добрый день. Подскажите, пожалуйста.Пытаюсь перейти на 3.0
> Бух. предпр проф 53.8 (конфигурация 8.2.18.61)
> Установила платформу 8.3.3.658 и конфигурацию 3.0.26.11)
> при обновлении через конфигуратор не видит доступных обновлений (1С типовая)
> когда выбираю файл обновления, выдает сообщение, что данное обновление доступно только для конфигураций 3.0


Что именно подсказать? Почему не видит? Для каждой версии конфы свое обновление на 3.0.

----------


## alex_phantom

> можно ли


Можно, но лучше по ключевым релизам всётаки.

----------


## avm3110

> Добрый день. Подскажите, пожалуйста.Пытаюсь перейти на 3.0
> Бух. предпр проф 53.8 (конфигурация 8.2.18.61)
> Установила платформу 8.3.3.658 и конфигурацию 3.0.26.11)


Не нужно делать кучу телодвижений одновременно. Лучше вначале апнуть конфигурацию и только потом переходить на новую платформу.

Если говорить про обновление платформы, то есть штатное обновление
На Бух 3.0.26.11	 с Бух  2.0.53.8
На Бух 3.0.26.6	 с Бух  2.0.53.4

В Вашем случае Вы не видите обновления, так как каждая платформа прописывает собственные дефолтные пути для поиска обновления.

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> В Вашем случае Вы не видите обновления, так как каждая платформа прописывает собственные дефолтные пути для поиска обновления.


Платформа 8.3 еще также прочесывает дефолтные пути для поиска обновлений от 8.2. В данном случае необходимо проверить чтобы путь, который был указан при установке шаблона (абсолютно не зависит от платформы, т.к. шаблон может быть установлен при вообще отсутствующем на компе 1с), совпадал с путем проверки шаблонов. Путь можно проверить если в стартовом окне 1с нажать кнопку - настройка. Ну а путь установки шаблона по умолчанию вываливается при установке шаблона.

----------


## avm3110

> абсолютно не зависит от платформы, т.к. шаблон может быть установлен при вообще отсутствующем на компе 1с


Безусловно, путь может быть указан любой, но если мы говорим про дефолтные установки, то тут как правило ставиться либо в C:\Program Files\1cv82\tmplts  либо C:\Users\XXXXXXuser\AppData\Roaming\1C\1Cv82\tmplt  s для 8.2 и соответственно в C:\Program Files\1cv83\tmplts  либо C:\Users\XXXXXXuser\AppData\Roaming\1C\1Cv83\tmplt  s для 8.3

т.е. дефолтная адресация зависит от платформы для которой ставится конфигурация (хотя безусловно никто не мешает установить в режиме совместимости на платформу 8.3 конфу из C:\Program Files\1cv81\tmplts)

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

Ща от таких наших выкладок у пользователя Lavrusha поедет крыша.:)

В общем установите шаблон в какую нибудь папку, чтобы не далеко лезть и потом в настройках 1с укажите путь к этой папке.

----------


## Lavrusha

Всем спасибо за ответы. Проблемы была в том, что я установила не полностью конфигурацию, а обновление. ))) После установки полной конфигурации файл указала, в конфигураторе обновилась (выдал 6 предупреждений). Открываю после этого базу, она обновляется и выдает ошибки:
1) При вызове обработчика обновления:
"ОбновлениеСПредыдущейРед  кции.ПроизвестиЗаменуСсыл  окНаНовыйПредопределенный  ЭлементСтранМира()"
произошла ошибка:
"{ОбщийМодуль.ОбщегоНазнач  нияБП.Модуль(348)}: Ошибка при вызове конструктора (Структура)
	Исключения = Новый Структура(СтрокаИсключени  );
по причине:
Несоответствие типов (параметр номер '1')".
2) {ОбщийМодуль.ОбщегоНазначе  нияБП.Модуль(348)}: Ошибка при вызове конструктора (Структура)
	Исключения = Новый Структура(СтрокаИсключени  );
по причине:
Несоответствие типов (параметр номер '1')

В этом среднестатистическому пользователю возможно разобраться? :gamer:

----------


## avm3110

> Проблемы была в том, что я установила не полностью конфигурацию, а обновление.


Повторюсь. имхо проблема в том, что пытаетесь без достаточно глубоких знаний сделать сразу две вещи - апнуть платформу и апнуть конфиг.
Это *ЗРЯ*
Обновите вначале платформу до последнего релиза 8.2, затем перейдите с Буха 2.0 на Бух 3.0 и только затем (если так уж очень хочется) пробуйте смигрировать на платформу 8.3

----------


## Lavrusha

Хорошо, уговорили, пойду все удалю и попробую заново, как вы сказали

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> только затем (если так уж очень хочется) пробуйте смигрировать на платформу 8.3


Мой Вам совет - останьтесь пока на 8.2. Платформу 8.3 пока что еще пилить и пилить.....

----------


## Lavrusha

> Мой Вам совет - останьтесь пока на 8.2. Платформу 8.3 пока что еще пилить и пилить.....


Я, если честно, просто не знала, что 3.0 на 8.2 идет. (пока avm3110) не сказал :)

---------- Post added at 16:19 ---------- Previous post was at 15:15 ----------




> Повторюсь. имхо проблема в том, что пытаетесь без достаточно глубоких знаний сделать сразу две вещи - апнуть платформу и апнуть конфиг.
> Это *ЗРЯ*
> Обновите вначале платформу до последнего релиза 8.2, затем перейдите с Буха 2.0 на Бух 3.0 и только затем (если так уж очень хочется) пробуйте смигрировать на платформу 8.3


Спасибо вам огромное!!! все получилось :dance:

----------


## ПЕЮ

Добрый день! Пожалуйста помогите решить проблему. Редакция 2.053.10, скачала Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с редакции 2.0 (релиз 3.027.7). При обнавлении выдает, что ФАЙЛ СОДЕРЖИТ ОБНАВЛЕНИЯ ДЛЯ СЛЕДУЮЩИХ КОНФИГУРАЦИЙ: 2.053.6, 2.053.8, 2.053.10.  И дальше не идет, стопорится. Но у меня ведь и установлена 2.053.10.

----------


## alex_phantom

Очень часто после неумелых обновлений, версии рабочей конфигурации и конфигурации поставщика расходятся в номерах релиза, поэтому и непрокатит.
А обяснение "И дальше не идет, стопорится" - это не очём, ничего непонятно, я в 1С таких сообщений не видел.

----------


## ПЕЮ

[ATTACH=CONFIG]1127[/AВсе делала по инструкции. Соблюдала соответствие файлов. с 2.053.10 можно же перейти на 3.027.7?

----------


## alex_phantom

> можно же перейти


Можно, но судя по сообщению у вас не одна из трёх перечисленных.
Зайдите в конфигураторе в меню поддержка и дальше - настройка поддержки и посмотрите какой у вас релиз.

----------


## ПЕЮ

я сняла его с поддержки, там стояло 2.053.10

----------


## alex_phantom

> я сняла его с поддержки


Ну и в чём прикол?
Без поддержки он обновляться не будет.
Так только через сравнение - обновление конфигураций, но так дальше и пойдут косяки.
Ставь на поддержку обратно, тогда обновиться.

----------

ПЕЮ (05.12.2013)

----------


## ПЕЮ

Спасибо огромное, как Вы только задали этот вопрос, меня осенило, что нужно восстановить поддержку. Еще один глупый вопрос, подскажите как это проще сделать? Заново через сравнить и объеденить?

----------


## alex_phantom

> Заново через сравнить и объеденить?


Да, но только на 2.053.10, и он предложит поставить на поддержку.
Только перед этим убедись, что всё снято, так лучше будет.

----------


## ПЕЮ

Файл запустился. прыгала от радости. Но вот опять для меня появилась задачка при обновлении конфигурации. Что делать с этим?Безымянный.jpg

----------


## ПЕЮ

Появляется таблица "Неразрешимые ссылки". Сравнивается основная и новая конфигурации. И есть только один выбор нажать на кнопку ОТМЕНА. Что делать. Подскажите пожалуйста!

----------


## alex_phantom

> Что делать с этим?


Там ничего не видно, но если есть галочки, то надо все поставить.

----------


## ПЕЮ

Безымянный.jpg Нет там галочек.  :confused:

----------


## alex_phantom

Я ничего не вижу, картинка очень маленькая.
Если там есть кнопка обновить, то нажимай.

----------


## ПЕЮ

Спасибо Вам большое за терпение. Не буду Вам больше надоедать. Там только две кнопки - ОТМЕНА и СПРАВКА. В справке я прочитала, что если замена недопустима, то кнопки по обновлению будут не видны. Что то я сильно закосячила, но где не пойму. Спасибо еще раз.

----------


## alex_phantom

> Что то я сильно закосячила


Может не сохранила изменения конфигурации после сравнения и постановки на поддержку?
Картинку надо побольше.

----------


## Aleksig700

Подскажите кто нибудь, стоит у меня 1С 8.2 УТ . Небходимо кассиру разрешить только подбор товара, продажа, возможность закрытия смены (создание отчета о розничных продажах, но не мог его редактировать потом)., и с поступления товаров мог просто открывать и распечатывать документ, без возможности редактирования. На данный момент заданы ему роли ( кассир, оператор ККМ, пользователь и при таких ролях он может редактировать отчет о розничных продажах, как это запретить ему?)
Добавлю кассир работает не в интерфейсе кассира, а в стандартном через подбор.
Всем спасибо

----------


## Ирина3

Доброй ночи. Сестра прислала файл программы за декабрь, а я свою программу не обновляла с июля. При загрузке получился сбой и теперь программа запрашивает регистрацию. Что теперь делать и как откатить всё назад. Перед обновлением базу сохранила. Спасибо.

---------- Post added at 01:06 ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 ----------

Доброй ночи. Помогите! Сестра прислала файл программы за декабрь, а я свою программу не обновляла с июля. При загрузке получился сбой и теперь программа запрашивает регистрацию. Что теперь делать и как откатить всё назад. Перед обновлением базу сохранила. Спасибо

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Перед обновлением базу сохранила.


Молодец!!! Удали то, что получилось; сохраненную базу на место рабочей и используй её как раньше. После чего разберись с сестрой что именно она тебе прислала.

Если будет по прежнему просить регистрацию - в соседней ветке есть патчи для лечения данной бяки.

----------

Ирина3 (16.12.2013)

----------


## Ирина3

Всё бы хорошо, но проблема в том, что программа ни куда не пускает и пишет что лицензия не обнаружена. Я не могу зайти в конфигуратор, ни куда вообще.

----------


## avm3110

> программа ни куда не пускает и пишет что лицензия не обнаружена


дЫк вот вам и ответ. Если же база работает в файловом варианте, то нужно пачить клиент. Если же в клиент - серверном варианте, то тут возможны траблы как с пачем клиента, так и с лечением сервера 1С.
Т.е. в этой части конкретный релиз конфигурации базы явно не при делах, трабл с платформой и/или с клиентом и/или сервером.

----------


## Ирина3

А тоже самое, только на обывательском языке, я в Ваших "ругательствах" не сильна.:blush:

----------


## avm3110

> А тоже самое, только на обывательском языке


У тебя 1С легально купленная или ломаная? Если ломаная зови в помощь того кто тебе её ломал ("лечил"), если легальная, то проблема в слетевшей лицензии.

----------


## Ирина3

Легальная, всё, я уже нашла выход, всё работает, спасибо.:)

----------


## mar5560

ДД! Подскажите пжл, стоит БП 2.0.54.9, пытаюсь перейти на 3.0 (3.0.28.7) Пишет сообщение "Для работы с конф. необходима версия не меньше чем 8.3.4. Текущая версия 8.2.18.109"  Я что-то делаю не так?

----------


## avm3110

> пытаюсь перейти на 3.0 (3.0.28.7) Пишет сообщение "Для работы с конф. необходима версия не меньше чем 8.3.4. Текущая версия 8.2.18.109


Все делаете правильно. Если хотите остаться на платформе 8.2, то макс версия обновления это 3.0.27.10 
Обновление 3.0.28.7 требует уже минимальными требованиями платформу 8.3.4.365
Как вариант - переходите на платформу 8.3, а базы в ней держите в режиме совместимости

----------

mar5560 (19.12.2013)

----------


## mar5560

спасибо

----------


## avm3110

Подскажите плз, куда рыть

Слетел обмен выполняемый в фоновом режиме с базы стоящей на сервере 1с 64 файловой базой. Ничего вроде не делал (из серии вчера работало, а сегодня уже нет). При этом фоновое задание обмена с иной базой в режиме "клиент-сервер" идёт нормально, обмен с файловой базой обработкой напрямую (что на самом сервере, что на клиенте) идёт нормально. Никаких диагностических сообщений нет. Есть ощущение, что "на сервере" не создаётся cом-соединение к файловой базе. Как это можно проверить?

Заранее благодарен за все возможные советы и гипотизы

----------


## sitash

всем привет! скачал 1с 8.2.12.87 установил. установил базу. но теперь после запуска программы просить лицензию. а в кряк ест только файл кряк.exe но ругается и пишет что файл не найден. что делать? всем заранее спасибо

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> всем привет! скачал 1с 8.2.12.87 установил. установил базу. но теперь после запуска программы просить лицензию. а в кряк ест только файл кряк.exe но ругается и пишет что файл не найден. что делать? всем заранее спасибо


1. Выбросить 8.2.12.87, поставить 8.2.19
2. Выбросить все кряки.
3. Скачать патч.
4. Пропатчить длл-ку.
5. Наслаждаться.

----------


## sitash

спасибо за ответ скинте ссылку если не трудно плиз

----------


## avm3110

> скинте ссылку если не трудно плиз


э-э-э... а сюда пробовали самостоятельно заглянуть? - http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%83-!!!/page42

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> спасибо за ответ скинте ссылку если не трудно плиз


Мы конечно можем накидать вам прямых ссылок на файлы, но мы уважаем труд тех, кто выкладывает файлы на форум. Поэтому пожалуйста, откройте для себя другие разделы форума и скажите(нажмите) спасибо тем, кто выкладывает файлы для вас.

----------


## sitash

ок спасибо

----------


## kto-82

Подскажите. плиз, как перейти на платформу 8.3 и остаться в режиме совместимости? если не трудно конкретно порядок и что и как делать. большое спасибо

----------


## avm3110

> Подскажите. плиз, как перейти на платформу 8.3


Берёшь, устанавливаешь платформу 8.3, не забываешь при необходимости изменить в строке запуска 8.2, на 8.3




> остаться в режиме совместимости


восстанавливаешь базу из dt-файла и не забываешь проконтролировать, что "по умолчанию" в свойства конфигурации (в самом низу) стоит "использовать совместимость" нужной тебе платформы. Если же апнешься конфу на "нэтив 8.3", то это свойство будет "режим совместимости - не использовать"

----------

Alen55 (09.01.2014), kto-82 (09.01.2014)

----------


## avddev

Кто может подсказать. Обновился до конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.54.11 Возникла проблема при работе с Бизнес онлайном Сбербанка Платежки не выгружаются В обновлении 1С выгрузка сформирована в версии формата 1.02 А до обновления была 1.01 Причина думаю в этом но вот вопрос как настроить выгрузку в этом формате.

----------


## trokk

Подскажите, пожалуйста! После обновления БП до 2.0.54.9 перестал отображаться штрих код в отчетах. В настройках не снимается "Разрешить печать без штрих кода PDF417". Только 4 квартал. Спасибо.

----------


## ChipsetX86

Здравствуйте! Подскажи пожалуйста как лучше делать обмен между УТ 10.3 и БП 2.0. Через стандартного помощника все вроде получается, но загружается очень мало документов, а остальные вроде как выгружаются и не загружаются (например Поступления товар и услуг). Конфигурации самые свежие....

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Здравствуйте! Подскажи пожалуйста как лучше делать обмен между УТ 10.3 и БП 2.0. Через стандартного помощника все вроде получается, но загружается очень мало документов, а остальные вроде как выгружаются и не загружаются (например Поступления товар и услуг). Конфигурации самые свежие....


Идеальный вариант - через КД создать свои собственные правила со всеми условиями и фильтрами, какие только ваша душа пожелает.

----------


## todem5

> Идеальный вариант - через КД создать свои собственные правила со всеми условиями и фильтрами, какие только ваша душа пожелает.


Что такое "*КД*" ?

----------


## avm3110

> Что такое "КД" ?


Стандартная конфигурация 1С "Конвертация данных 2.1", предназначенная для решения подобных задач обмена.

ЗЫ. Только лучше наверное для тебя не "ваять с нуля" правила обмена (ПО), а взять уже готовые и допилить их по месту

----------


## ChipsetX86

*Alex_7_7_7*, да спасибо, так и сделал. Времени убил, зато как нужно работает

----------


## sitash

всем привет. я скачал 1с 8,2,19,80 all-vh через ссылку. тепер нужна помощь по 
1. установки 
2. как поставить готовую конфигурацию.
3.есть ли в этом архиве конфигуратор торговли.

за помощь всем заранее спасибо. успехов и удачи!!!

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> всем привет. я скачал 1с 8,2,19,80 all-vh через ссылку. тепер нужна помощь по 
> 1. установки 
> 2. как поставить готовую конфигурацию.
> 3.есть ли в этом архиве конфигуратор торговли.
> 
> за помощь всем заранее спасибо. успехов и удачи!!!


1. Setup.exe
2. Скачать, Setup.exe, из 1С - создать новую конфигурацию из шаблона
3. Конфигуратора торговли в природе не существует. Соответственно и в архиве его нет.

----------


## avm3110

> всем привет. я скачал 1с 8,2,19,80 all-vh через ссылку. тепер нужна помощь по
> 1. установки
> 2. как поставить готовую конфигурацию.
> 3.есть ли в этом архиве конфигуратор торговли.


1.Ты скачал платформу. Теперь устанавливай её и при необходимости лечи
2. Тебе нужно скачать конфигурацию УТ из соответствующего раздела и установить её шаблон
3. Создать базу используя установленный шаблон конфигурации.

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Кто может подсказать. Обновился до конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.54.11 Возникла проблема при работе с Бизнес онлайном Сбербанка Платежки не выгружаются В обновлении 1С выгрузка сформирована в версии формата 1.02 А до обновления была 1.01 Причина думаю в этом но вот вопрос как настроить выгрузку в этом формате.


Обновление 2.0.54.12 - Добавлена возможность выбрать версию формата обмена с системами "Клиент банка" при выгрузке платежных поручений

----------


## SergVWP

Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста решение проблемы по установке 1с 8.3 на Win 8 x64, всегда ставил без проблем с восьмеркой столкнулся впервые пишет что ключ или файл лицензии не обнаружен. Спасибо.

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста решение проблемы по установке 1с 8.3 на Win 8 x64, всегда ставил без проблем с восьмеркой столкнулся впервые пишет что ключ или файл лицензии не обнаружен. Спасибо.


1С 8.3 - лицуха? Дрова защиты.
1С 8.3 - не лицуха? Патч в другом разделе.

Не срабатывает патч? Права на доступ к файлу.

----------


## SergVWP

> 1С 8.3 - лицуха? Дрова защиты.
> 1С 8.3 - не лицуха? Патч в другом разделе.
> 
> Не срабатывает патч? Права на доступ к файлу.


1С 8.3 взята здесь т.е. не лицуха)) пользовался стандартным патчем эмуль хасп, на семерке все ок, а с 8-ой возникли проблемы, подскажи пожалуйста где найти патч. Какой раздел? Спасибо.

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> 1С 8.3 взята здесь т.е. не лицуха)) пользовался стандартным патчем эмуль хасп, на семерке все ок, а с 8-ой возникли проблемы, подскажи пожалуйста где найти патч. Какой раздел? Спасибо.


Патч длл-ки. Никаких эмуляторов. В разделе платформ.

----------

SergVWP (16.01.2014)

----------


## SergVWP

> Патч длл-ки. Никаких эмуляторов. В разделе платформ.


Извини не могу в разделе платформ найти. по 8.2 есть ссылки но эта папка у меня есть в ней нет длл-ок. Скинь ссылку пожалуйста.

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Извини не могу в разделе платформ найти. по 8.2 есть ссылки но эта папка у меня есть в ней нет длл-ок. Скинь ссылку пожалуйста.


Патч от 8.2 подходит для 8.3. Та же длл-ка. Ищи в папке с установленной 8.3

----------


## SergVWP

> Патч от 8.2 подходит для 8.3. Та же длл-ка. Ищи в папке с установленной 8.3


ок попробую. Спасибо.

----------


## avm3110

> Патч длл-ки. Никаких эмуляторов.


Это пачь для клиентской части (работа в режиме файл-сервера). Для лечения сервера 1С этот механизм не годен

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Для лечения сервера 1С этот механизм не годен


Сервер 1С на Win8 x64 ? ? ? Мсье знает толк в извращениях.

----------


## avm3110

> Сервер 1С на Win8 x64 ? ? ? Мсье знает толк в извращениях.


Даже не решаюсь спросить - А Вы что? Действительно трахаетесь с кластерами 1С Предприятия на 32-х битных платформах? ? ? ?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Даже не решаюсь спросить - А Вы что? Действительно трахаетесь с кластерами 1С Предприятия на 32-х битных платформах? ? ? ?


Не, до такого я еще не дошёл. Но по опыту знаю, что сервера 1С обычно ставят на серверные платформы а не на десктопные. У меня 2008R2, у знакомых либо 2008 либо 2008R2 либо 2012. Но вот Win8 - это как то в новинку.

----------


## avm3110

> У меня 2008R2, у знакомых либо 2008 либо 2008R2 либо 2012.


Минутку, а почему у Вас ассоциация что выше речь идёт именно от Вин 8 когда говорилось про 64-х битную платформу?
Дайте плз ссылку на подобное.

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

Пользователь изначально написал что ставит восьмерку на Win8 x64. Я просто нажал Ctrl+C, Ctrl+V.

----------


## avm3110

> Пользователь изначально написал что ставит восьмерку на Win8 x64.


Разнице в подъёме сервера 1С на Win 8 64-бит и Win Server 2008 64-бит нет никакого. Если на тачке 16 гиг и 4 ядра, то импосибл под чем работать

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

Не грузите пользователей лишней информацией. Мы с вами то конечно поймем что к чему, но читающие этот форум далеко не все имеют глубокие познания. Если не просят про 1С сервер то лучше не писать про это вообще. Вот когда спросят - тогда мы им будем рассказывать все "песни с припевами".

----------


## Актив

Здравствуйте. После обновления 1С:Предриятие 8.2 до 2.0.54.13 возникли проблемы со входом в программу. При загрузке выдает: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ПравоДоступа). Подскажите, пожалуйста, что и как исправить.

----------


## skrest

> Здравствуйте. После обновления 1С:Предриятие 8.2 до 2.0.54.13 возникли проблемы со входом в программу. При загрузке выдает: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ПравоДоступа). Подскажите, пожалуйста, что и как исправить.


Конфигуратор запускается ? Нет ? Тогдпа пробуй - chdbfl.exe из папки bin

----------


## avm3110

> Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ПравоДоступа).


Заходите куда? в Предприятие? Тогда зайдите в конфигуратор и посмотрите какие "птички" стоят у пользователя в правах. Подозреваю, что они у него очищены

----------


## Актив

В конфигураторе Администрирование-Пользователи- никого не прописано. Или не там смотрю?

----------


## avm3110

> В конфигураторе Администрирование-Пользователи- никого не прописано. Или не там смотрю?


Что значит "ничего не прописано" - пользователей нет или что?

----------


## Актив

Пользователей нет

----------


## avm3110

> Пользователей нет


Ну так создайте. Предоставьте соответствующие права и заходите в Предприятие

----------


## Актив

> Ну так создайте. Предоставьте соответствующие права и заходите в Предприятие


Попытка не удалась. Видимо, проблема не в этом. При загрузке программы, когда выдает ошибку, нажав "подробно", вот что вышло:{Константа.Параметры  аботыПользователей.Модуль  МенеджераЗначения(148)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ПравоДоступа)
					Если ПравоДоступа(КлючИЗначени  .Ключ, Метаданные, Роль) Тогда
по причине:
Указанное право не существует: АдминистрированиеДанных

----------


## avm3110

> Указанное право не существует: АдминистрированиеДанных


(терпеливо вздыхая) Ну так войдите в Конфигуратор, "откройте" этого пользователя и поставьте ему флажок для права "Администрирование данных"

----------


## skrest

> Цитата Сообщение от avm3110 Посмотреть сообщение
> Ну так создайте. Предоставьте соответствующие права и заходите в Предприятие
> Попытка не удалась. Видимо, проблема не в этом. При загрузке программы, когда выдает ошибку, нажав "подробно", вот что вышло:{Константа.Параметры? ?аботыПользователей.Модуль МенеджераЗначения(148)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ПравоДоступа)
> Если ПравоДоступа(КлючИЗначени? ?.Ключ, Метаданные, Роль) Тогда
> по причине:
> Указанное право не существует: АдминистрированиеДанных


Я уже говорил что надо делать ! Восстановление базы из конфигаратора или 
chdbfl.exe  из папки bin !  даже не послушал меня!

----------


## Serg7404

Добрый день. Скажите, пожалуйста, как можно перейти с базовой версии на проф?

----------


## avm3110

> chdbfl.exe из папки bin ! даже не послушал меня!


Уважаемый, Вы наверное пропустили, что у человека "пользователи пропали" или вы свято верите, что chdbfl этих пользователей восстанавливает?

---------- Post added at 15:07 ---------- Previous post was at 14:59 ----------




> Добрый день. Скажите, пожалуйста, как можно перейти с базовой версии на проф?


https://www.google.ru/search?q=1%D1%...OaKC4gTm7ICQCQ

Не благодари

----------


## skrest

> Уважаемый, Вы наверное пропустили, что у человека "пользователи пропали" или вы свято верите, что chdbfl этих пользователей восстанавливает?


Уважаемый вы наверное пропустили что у человека их не было и работало нормально жо попытки обновления, и это нормально , а пот подобная ошибка возникает при слете базы при обновление = уже на раз это было !
У меня тоже не прописаны пользавотели , но работает все нормально !
Ага ?

----------


## avm3110

> У меня тоже не прописаны пользавотели , но работает все нормально !


У Вас список пользователей абсолютно пуст? 
Какой релиз БП?

И Вы действительно считаете, что chdbfl умеет "чинить" текст Модуля МенеджераЗначения?

----------


## skrest

Список абсолютно пуст.
2.0.54
Внимательно перечитайте об ошибке  про которую идет речь! chdbf это лечит.
Еще раз повторю что сталквился с этим , и лечил именно так.

Про то что умеет ли он чинить текст , не знаю , это уже ваши додумки.
извини за сим пустой разговор прекращаю. мне мое время дорого, пустой треп мне не интересен!
Будьте внимателье при чтение вопросов и ответов!
Всего хорошого!

----------


## avm3110

> Про то что умеет ли он чинить текст , не знаю , это уже ваши додумки.


Это показатель, что Вы не внимательно читаете чужие постинги и далее тупо делаете "копи-паст". Перечитайте свой постинг #1712 от Сегодня 14:51, где как "лекарство" от ошибки модуля Вы советуете именно "так лечить".

ЗЫ. Но действительно, судя по Вашим постингом пытаться что-либо Вам объяснить это пустая трата времени. 
Всего хорошего

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

Скорее всего у пользователя криво встало обновление. И chdbfl может не помочь. Проще поднять базу из бекапа и попробовать накатить по новой.

----------


## skrest

> Скорее всего у пользователя криво встало обновление. И chdbfl может не помочь. Проще поднять базу из бекапа и попробовать накатить по новой.


Именно так. Но chdbf чаще всего помогает. И стоит. попробовать.

А вот тупы советы господ  заводить пользователей которых не было  и т.д. - полная дурь!
Да теперь этот господин еще на рожон полез , перешел на хамство.

---------- Post added at 16:35 ---------- Previous post was at 16:33 ----------

На мство  тупы наезды не отвечаю. Повторю ваш совет заводить пользовотелей , которых не было , при битой базе -  глуп и смешон!

----------


## avm3110

> А вот тупы советы господ заводить пользователей которых не было и т.д. - полная дурь!


Полная дурь это тупо орать, что единственное "таблетка от счастья" это chdbf. Пойдите лучше сами купите в аптеке таблетку от тупости. Так как только тупой не видит разницы между безапелляционным




> Я уже говорил что надо делать ! Восстановление базы из конфигаратора или chdbfl.exe из папки bin !


и 



> chdbfl может не помочь.

----------


## skrest

Жаль что чаще и чаще встречаются грутыпые грубияны. Которы с пеной у рта  отставивают только себя. переходя на хамство, не слыша больше ничего и никого.
Доходя до тупого флейма , вырывая фразы из контекста, переворачивая все с ног на голову, даже уже не слыша что говорит вопрошавший. таким юнцам важней себя показать , какой он умный, а остальные тупари. И не важно уже что его советы вредят.

----------


## avm3110

> Жаль что чаще и чаще встречаются грутыпые грубияны.


Жаль что иногда встречаются жирные тролли. Человек благодаря совету уже давно решил проблему, а жирный тролль уже третий день ни как не уймётся.

----------


## alex_phantom

Чёт все паламались или подвисли.
Серьёзный форум, а мы раскудахтались как бабы.
Давайте уже коротко и по делу. 
В нашем случае полетела база после обновления:
1. Косяк если не сделал копию перед обновлением.
2. Проблема - диски, файловая система, разделы диска, и места расположения баз. (чем больше становится база - тем вероятней возникновение проблемы)
3. chdbfl однозначно помогает редко, очень редко.
4. Ошибки в модуле элементарно появляются при ошибках или разрушении физического хранилища *.1CD.
Всё это проверено неоднократно на собственном опыте.
Спасает RAID или перенесение баз на диск С:\ хотябы во время обновления.
Очень редко ещё подмешивается плохая оперативка, но это совсем клиника.
Давайте жить дружно!

---------- Post added at 10:56 ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 ----------




> перейти с базовой версии на проф


Есть релизы для обновления на проф.
Но можно просто снять с поддержки и накатить такой же релиз ПРОФ.

----------


## skrest

> Серьёзный форум, а мы раскудахтались как бабы.
> Давайте уже коротко и по делу.
> В нашем случае полетела база после обновления:
> 1. Косяк если не сделал копию перед обновлением.
> 2. Проблема - диски, файловая система, разделы диска, и места расположения баз. (чем больше становится база - тем вероятней возникновение проблемы)
> 3. chdbfl однозначно помогает редко, очень редко.


Все тименно так кроме последнего. всеже помогает  чаще, и потом проходит обновление дальше.
Естественно это не универсальное решение от всех бед. Но когда нет бекапа....
И вот однозначно при битой базе после неудачного обновления   советовать заводить пользователей - полнейшая некомпентентность и вредный совет.

----------


## Лёхер

Ребят подскажите пожалуйста неискушенному)
вот сейчас имеем такое:

Платформа: 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.4.389)
Конфигурация: Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.28.12) (http://v8.1c.ru/buhv8/)
Copyright (С) ООО "1C", 2009 - 2013. Все права защищены
(http://www.1c.ru)
Режим: Файловый (без сжатия)
Приложение: Тонкий клиент
Локализация: Информационная база: русский (Россия), Сеанс: русский (Россия)
Вариант интерфейса: Версия 8.2

Ну раньше всегда качал дистрибутивы обновления в соответсвующем разделе под заголовком: "Бухгалтерия предприятия"  релиз такой-то..
Сейчас  в том разделе нашел я новый релиз для бухгалтерии 3.0, но они там разделены на три типа: Базовая, Проф и корп..
Ну прочитал я их отличия, представляю в чом соль... 
Но фиг знает какой вид конфы у меня сейчас стоит: базовая, проф или корп? Раньше-то качал просто "Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 3.0... без уточнения базовая или не базовая... Несколько пользователей сейчас поддерживает.. Нужно чтоб и дальше поддерживала..
качать-то какую сейчас? какая правильно встанет? 
Заранее благодарен за помощь!

----------


## vitamina

> Конфигурация: Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.28.12) (http://v8.1c.ru/buhv8/)
> Copyright (С) ООО "1C", 2009 - 2013. Все права защищены
> ......
> качать-то какую сейчас? какая правильно встанет?


Это типовая или по другому называют *ПРОФ*

----------

Лёхер (22.01.2014), шоколадина (28.01.2014)

----------


## Лёхер

век живи - век учись)
Очень спасибо!

----------


## zmey777

С 1С:8 первый раз сталкиваюсь, подскажите в чем проблема, дали базу сделать отчетность Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.37.14), пытаюсь обновить до Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" Версия 2.0.54.9, пишет что только для версий 2.0.53.4 и выше. Это разные конфигурации или надо последовательно обновлять через промежуточные версии конфигураций?

----------


## Smarteh

Да, обновляться нужно последовательно 2.0.37 - 2.0.38. - 2.0.39... (конешно, не обязательно прям все 54-37=17 конфиг, но в 2-3 этапа думаю точно..)

----------

zmey777 (31.01.2014)

----------


## Serg7404

спасибо

----------


## skrest

но про ще все же скачать полну последнию конфигурацию и с нее обновится....
без всяки лишних телодвижений и лишнизх скачек!

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> но про ще все же скачать полну последнию конфигурацию и с нее обновится....


Это сразу махнуть через 17 конфигИ Сильно. Последствия потом кто будет разгребать?

----------


## zmey777

в 7.7 попроще старье пыльное обновлять. А какие могут быть крякозяблы при таком скачке?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

Крякозябл не будет. Некоторых данных тоже.

----------

zmey777 (31.01.2014)

----------


## zmey777

ахаха. Спасибо всем

----------


## skrest

Никто иди учится  юноша!   Опять вылез хамить? дык модератор тебя снова засунет куда надо!

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Никто иди учится  юноша!   Опять вылез хамить? дык модератор тебя снова засунет куда надо!


Дедушка. Выучите пожалуйста для начала русский язык или научитесь попадать в клавиши. Для продолжения, научите нас, темных, почему 1С 7.7 без проблем можно обновить хоть через 20-30 конфигураций, а 1С 8.Х всячески этому сопротивляется?

----------


## skrest

> Цитата Сообщение от skrest Посмотреть сообщение
> Никто иди учится юноша! Опять вылез хамить? дык модератор тебя снова засунет куда надо!
> Дедушка. Выучите пожалуйста для начала русский язык или научитесь попадать в клавиши. Для продолжения, научите нас, темных, почему 1С 7.7 без проблем можно обновить хоть через 20-30 конфигураций, а 1С 8.Х всячески этому сопротивляется?


ну русский и правила этики и морали ва м надо учится усилинно! И ку да там у вас не удается попападпдать!
ВЫу мееете только хамить , ничего полезного вы не сказали еще , или я много пропустил.
а тебе темного дучить бесполезно по последнемую
ты попропробуй взять полную последнию установку CF по 8.2 и попробуй обновится  с неее  как было в вопросе! , будет последовательное обновление по шагам! а не  сразу как ты фантазируешь!
ничего пропущено не будет , и ничего лишнего качать не надо , и ничего не потеряется - умерь свои фантазии!  НЕ знаешь , лучше промолчи ,  хоть совсем тупым не будут тебя считать !

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> ну русский и правила этики и морали ва м надо учится усилинно! И ку да там у вас не удается попападпдать!


судя по этому - только после вас, я настаиваю




> ВЫу мееете только хамить


Да я еще и не начинал.....пока.

http://infostart.ru/public/116882/ - всем, кто решится обновлять через .CF - сначала читать эту статью и комментарии к ней.

----------


## rodinka7

Добрый день!
Очень нужна Ваша помощь!
У меня почему-то не отображается амортизация в книге учета расходов-доходов.
Причем, первоначальная и остаточная стоимость объекта ОС указаны. НЕ могу разобраться в чем дело.
Мы вообще обслуживаем 1С у http://www.eviset.ru, вроде всегда все ок. Но на носу выходные, а с вопросом хочется определится. 
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Ерлан Дюсенбае

Здравствуйте!
Не подскажите ,где можно  скачать  самоучитель  по 1С: Предприятие 8.2

----------


## Smarteh

На этом же форуме, в разделе "Самоучители 1С". Если не сможете найти по заголовкам, В правом верхнем углу экрана есть замечательное изобретение человечества - кнопка "поиск"

----------


## fansamp

Всем привет!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли в Бухгалтерии 8.3 возможность создания распределенной информационной базы как в 8.2? И если есть, как это сделать?

----------


## newmetoda

> Всем привет!
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли в Бухгалтерии 8.3 возможность создания распределенной информационной базы как в 8.2? И если есть, как это сделать?


Да в 3.0 есть такая возможность 
Для ее включения надо перейти во вкладку  администрирование => настройки программы => Синхронизация    поставить галку напротив  Использовать синхронизацию 
Нажать ОК

администрирование => Синхронизация данных 
там нажать Настроить синхронизацию данных 

выйдет список синхронизаций там есть и распределенка

----------

fansamp (05.02.2014)

----------


## fansamp

> Да в 3.0 есть такая возможность 
> Для ее включения надо перейти во вкладку  администрирование => настройки программы => Синхронизация    поставить галку напротив  Использовать синхронизацию 
> Нажать ОК
> 
> администрирование => Синхронизация данных 
> там нажать Настроить синхронизацию данных 
> 
> выйдет список синхронизаций там есть и распределенка


Большое спасибо за помощь! Очень помогли...)

----------


## Alex-494

Доброго дня всем!
Обновил базу БП с 2.0 на 3.0. Делаю выгрузку по з/п в базе ЗУП (в параметрах поставил для бухгалтерской программы 3.0), а вот загрузить ее в бухгалтерию не получается (как я понял, она делается в администрировании - сервис - загрузка данных из сервиса). Вылетает ошибка "Некорректный формат файла C:\Users\Вера\AppData\Local\Temp\v8_7398__77.z ip"
Может кто подскажет, как быть?

----------


## 78945

а откуда у тебя появилось расширение zip? Выходной формат данных должен xml

----------


## Alex-494

> а откуда у тебя появилось расширение zip? Выходной формат данных должен xml


если бы я понимал!!! файл выгрузки у меня лежит вообще в другом каталоге!
делаю так:
-выгрузка в ЗУПе в бухгалтерскую программу 3.0 (создается файл в указанном мной месте в формате xml)
-открываю бп 3.0 (администрирование-сервис-загрузка данных из сервиса), выбираю этот самый xml файл, и он сразу же выдает вот такую ошибку

----------


## 999666

напиши мне в аську 614597183, попробую помочь в твоей беде

----------


## ПЕЮ

Добрый день! Недавно перешла на 1С:Предприятие 8.3  с 8.2. Для заполнения декларации по НДС, как и полагается, пользуюсь "Помощником НДС". Но как только вхожу в регламентную операцию - "Распределение НДС", меня сразу выбрасывает из программы. Таких попыток было раз 30.  Прошу помощи у специалистов. Спасибо

----------


## newmetoda

> Добрый день! Недавно перешла на 1С:Предприятие 8.3  с 8.2. Для заполнения декларации по НДС, как и полагается, пользуюсь "Помощником НДС". Но как только вхожу в регламентную операцию - "Распределение НДС", меня сразу выбрасывает из программы. Таких попыток было раз 30.  Прошу помощи у специалистов. Спасибо


Добрый день
Наверное под переходом с 8.2 на 8.3 вы имели в виду переход с бухгалтерии 2.0 на 3.0. Во вторых во время вышибания наверное появляется сообщение такого толка: "Ошибка дампа памяти". Это возникает из-за того что Бухгалтерия 3.0 требует большой объем памяти более 4 Гбайт и на 32 битных системах ей не хватает адресного пространства.
Не хватает памяти на человеческом языке. 
Решение
1) купить 64 битную систему с объемом памяти 6-8 Гбайт и забыть на пару лет проблемы с не хваткой памяти.
2) перенести базу на 64 битную базу система сделает все перерасчеты и перенести его обратно. 

Но при каждом обновлении будет проблема с первым запуском в режим предприятия. При запуске спец обработки нужна память больше 4 Гбайт возникнет ошибка и выйдет из системы. обработка не сработает. и после обновления для корректной обработки выполняем пункт 2).

----------

ПЕЮ (19.02.2014)

----------


## ПЕЮ

Спасибо Вам большое за ответ!

----------


## ПЕЮ

[QUOTE=newmetoda;367909]Добрый день
Наверное под переходом с 8.2 на 8.3 вы имели в виду переход с бухгалтерии 2.0 на 3.0. Во вторых во время вышибания наверное появляется сообщение такого толка: "Ошибка дампа памяти". Это возникает из-за того что Бухгалтерия 3.0 требует большой объем памяти более 4 Гбайт и на 32 битных системах ей не хватает адресного пространства.
Не хватает памяти на человеческом языке. 
Решение оказалось в замене платформы

----------


## skrest

> Добрый день
> Наверное под переходом с 8.2 на 8.3 вы имели в виду переход с бухгалтерии 2.0 на 3.0. Во вторых во время вышибания наверное появляется сообщение такого толка: "Ошибка дампа памяти". Это возникает из-за того что Бухгалтерия 3.0 требует большой объем памяти более 4 Гбайт и на 32 битных системах ей не хватает адресного пространства.
> Не хватает памяти на человеческом языке.
> Решение
> 1) купить 64 битную систему с объемом памяти 6-8 Гбайт и забыть на пару лет проблемы с не хваткой памяти.
> 2) перенести базу на 64 битную базу система сделает все перерасчеты и перенести его обратно.
> 
> Но при каждом обновлении будет проблема с первым запуском в режим предприятия. При запуске спец обработки нужна память больше 4 Гбайт возникнет ошибка и выйдет из системы. обработка не сработает. и после обновления для корректной обработки выполняем пункт 2).


1 почему   нельльзя перейтий просто с 8.2 на 8.3 платформу ИИ С тойже конфигурацией.
2 - ошибка дампа выскакиваеи при битом железе и дряннной памяти.
3 Бухалтерия 3.0  не требует больше 1 гигабай физической памяти.  если нужно больше - виртуальная память.
у меня прекрасно работает на 3г вообще без всяки файлов подкачки. Ну про 32 разряда вообще это твои выдумки! , прекрасно работает на XP32 !!!!!!!!
Твое предложение очень спорное. И только прибавит проблем для обычного пользователя!

И при каждом обновление ничего не вылетает  система не знает про твои советы.....

А вот пролечить базу chkdbf  рекомендуется - возможно проблемы исчезнут

----------


## magvv

Касперского отключить!!! скорее всего обновление не совместимо, или я не понял вопрос.

----------


## newmetoda

2^32 = 4294967296 комбинаций. Адресное пространство = 4294967296 байтам.
4294967296 /1024/1024/1024 = 4 ГБ 
Может конечно это мой бред, только почему то  это во всех учебниках информатики школьной и вузовской программы.

"Бухгалтерия 3.0 требует большой  объем памяти" чуток нужно уточнит это во время выполнения некоторых спец обработок  и процесса первого запуска после обновления.
И не забывайте что 1С не работает в гордом одиночестве. Наверное в памяти болтается пару Word, Exsel, какой нибудь банк клиент, Браузер с запущенным любимым фильмом или  музыки. И при этом заставляем 1С построит ОСВ за год с не рассчитанными итогами на ПК с ОЗУ 2 ГБ. И мое мнение основано на опыте работы коллектива 10 программистов с  клиентской базой более 200 фирм с разным IT парком.

----------


## Pavgreg

Друзья,
помогите пожалуйста.
Пытаюсь обновиться с версии 2.0.56.2 до 3.0.30.10 - Бухгалтерия предприятия.
Обновление в конфигураторе проходит нормально, а вот при запуске приложения вылезает такая ошибка (см. вложенный файл).
Пожалуйта, подскажите что сделать? :)
ошибка.jpg

----------


## Hun_ter07

> Друзья,
> помогите пожалуйста.
> Пытаюсь обновиться с версии 2.0.56.2 до 3.0.30.10 - Бухгалтерия предприятия.
> Обновление в конфигураторе проходит нормально, а вот при запуске приложения вылезает такая ошибка (см. вложенный файл).
> Пожалуйта, подскажите что сделать? :)
> ошибка.jpg


У пользователя в правах стоит "Администратор системы"?

----------


## 999666

> Друзья,
> помогите пожалуйста.
> Пытаюсь обновиться с версии 2.0.56.2 до 3.0.30.10 - Бухгалтерия предприятия.
> Обновление в конфигураторе проходит нормально, а вот при запуске приложения вылезает такая ошибка (см. вложенный файл).
> Пожалуйта, подскажите что сделать? :)
> ошибка.jpg


В конфигураторе убери всех пользователей, кроме администратора с правами Администратора системы или полными правами. Зайти в режим Предприятия и система занес этого пользователя в список. Потом уже заводи всех своих пользователей. 
Если не справишься. то готов помочь, пиши на почту 999666_09@mail.ru

----------

Pavgreg (06.03.2014)

----------


## Pavgreg

Огромное тебе спасибо!
Пользователь у меня единственный, права выставил ему правильные, но загвоздка была в том, что надо было запустить "Предприятие" именно из конфигуратора. Достаточно было только лишь нажать на вкладку "Предприятие" и обновление запустилось само собой, конфигурация обновилась без ошибок! 
Ещё раз большущее спасибо!!! :)

----------


## barguzon

Здравствуйте, Коллеги. 
В комплексной 1.1 ведется несколько организаций. Можно ли как-то типовыми средствами сделать следующее? Пришел человек и хочет купить некий товар. Менеджер просто формирует реализацию и все. Проблема в том, что часть товара есть в организации 1, а часть товара в организации 2. Нужно сделать так, чтобы при проведении документа товар реализовывался по приоритету первой организации, если такого товара нет или не хватает, то со второй. Т.е. необходимо сделать два расходных документа - от первой и от второй фирмы.
Если нет, помогите с обработкой, пожалуйста.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## avm3110

> Если нет, помогите с обработкой, пожалуйста.


Коллега, безусловно это можно реализовать, но явно не "одной обработкой". Тут нужно реализовывать отдельную функциональность (оформление документа реализации на уровне Предприятия и только затем механизмом "на основании" создавать соответствующие документы по бух и налоговому учёту от лица либо одной, либо нескольких организаций с учетом приоритета списания).

----------

barguzon (07.03.2014)

----------


## whatis

image-08-03-14-10-53.jpgimage-08-03-14-10-53.jpgPlЗдравствуйте!Помогите пож-ста,обновила Предприятие 1С конфигурацию,хочу обновить платформу,выдает ошибку

----------


## Арсен2011

Добрый вечер! 1С Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0 платформа 8.2 (8.2.19.83)  релиз 2.0.56.2. После обновления конфигурации при запуске конфигурации появляется сообщение об ошибке:
{Обработка.ОбновлениеИнфор  мационнойБазы.МодульОбъек  а(2812)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Записать)
			РегистрацияВИФНС.Записать(  );
по причине:
Не удалось записать "Название организации" (Регистрация в ИФНС)"!

в чем может быть причина и как ее исправить?

----------


## Арсен2011

Всем доброго дня. Вопрос: а куда делись разделы форму в которых можно было найти и скачать новые платформы и релизы конфигураций для 1С?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Всем доброго дня. Вопрос: а куда делись разделы форму в которых можно было найти и скачать новые платформы и релизы конфигураций для 1С?


Прикрыли по требованию правообладателей.

----------


## Арсен2011

> Прикрыли по требованию правообладателей.


И как теперь обновляться? просить в попрошайке выложить обновления?

----------


## skrest

> 2^32 = 4294967296 комбинаций. Адресное пространство = 4294967296 байтам.
> 4294967296 /1024/1024/1024 = 4 ГБ
> Может конечно это мой бред, только почему то это во всех учебниках информатики школьной и вузовской программы.
> 
> "Бухгалтерия 3.0 требует большой объем памяти" чуток нужно уточнит это во время выполнения некоторых спец обработок и процесса первого запуска после обновления.
> И не забывайте что 1С не работает в гордом одиночестве. Наверное в памяти болтается пару Word, Exsel, какой нибудь банк клиент, Браузер с запущенным любимым фильмом или музыки. И при этом заставляем 1С построит ОСВ за год с не рассчитанными итогами на ПК с ОЗУ 2 ГБ. И мое мнение основано на опыте работы коллектива 10 программистов с клиентской базой более 200 фирм с разным IT парком.


Мало опыта и знаний ! Вам наверное  не лишне узнать  про виртуальную память ! 
А про БСОД - мизбаляйтесь от кривого железа и памяти !

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> И как теперь обновляться? просить в попрошайке выложить обновления?


Что меня больше всего умиляет, так это то, что почему то никто не подумал/предложил купить подписку ИТС, хотя это наилучший вариант. 
А так да:
или в попрошайке,
или на другом форуме, ссылки выше давали.

----------


## newmetoda

чем отличается 32 битный процессор и 64 битный?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> чем отличается 32 битный процессор и 64 битный?


Разрядностью. Из названия уже понятно.

----------


## newmetoda

сделайте милость объясните мне дураку не разумному, чем отличаются 32 битные процессоры от 64 битных?

---------- Post added at 15:49 ---------- Previous post was at 15:48 ----------




> Мало опыта и знаний ! Вам наверное  не лишне узнать  про виртуальную память ! 
> А про БСОД - мизбаляйтесь от кривого железа и памяти !


сделайте милость объясните мне дураку не разумному, чем отличаются 32 битные процессоры от 64 битных?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> сделайте милость объясните мне дураку не разумному, чем отличаются 32 битные процессоры от 64 битных?


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86 - это 32х разрядный
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64 - это 64х разрядный

----------


## newmetoda

я это понимаю но вот у нас тут не большой спор с  товарищем

----------


## Tacker

> ...не большой спор...товарищем


в данном случае "небольшой" пишется вместе. Ну почему никто не уважает русский язык?!

----------


## Slater87

Подскажите пожалуйста, где можно взять классификатор адресов для Бухгалтерия Предприятия ПРОФ 3.0.30.15 ? Заранее благодарен.

----------


## newmetoda

> Подскажите пожалуйста, где можно взять классификатор адресов для Бухгалтерия Предприятия ПРОФ 3.0.30.15 ? Заранее благодарен.


Посмотрите здесь

----------

SuVictor (13.03.2014)

----------


## TacNayn

Может кто помочь? У меня есть 1с 8.2 с КА 1.1.37.1. Как мне обновится на более позднюю версию?

----------


## newmetoda

> Может кто помочь? У меня есть 1с 8.2 с КА 1.1.37.1. Как мне обновится на более позднюю версию?


Если конфа не измененная смотрите  здесь. А если измененные, то один из лучших видеокурсов по обновлению найдете тут

----------


## skrest

> сделайте милость объясните мне дураку не разумному, чем отличаются 32 битные процессоры от 64 битных?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 15:49 ---------- Previous post was at 15:48 ----------
> 
> Цитата Сообщение от skrest Посмотреть сообщение
> Мало опыта и знаний ! Вам наверное не лишне узнать про виртуальную память !
> А про БСОД - мизбаляйтесь от кривого железа и памяти !
> сделайте милость объясните мне дураку не разумному, чем отличаются 32 битные процессоры от 64 битных?


Поитайте википедию например, там разжевывают для вас таких.
Вы так и ушли от овносного вопроса. Вы помните ваши голословные утверждения о  требование по  размеру физической  памяти ?

----------


## fedor_k

Доброго времени суток!
Ищу обновление для 1С Бухгалтерия КОРП редакция 2.0 (2.0.49.10).
По хорошему бы нужно обновить до 3.0.

какие релизы нужно установить, чтобы можно было обновить до 3.0 ?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> какие релизы нужно установить, чтобы можно было обновить до 3.0 ?


можно сразу на 3.0
можно поднять до 2.0.56 и потом на 3.0

----------


## fedor_k

в шапке темы
Ссылки на конфигурации 8.2 для России -----> здесь

там релизы только 2012 года

----------


## Opacoolnik

Помогите пожалуйста.
Есть "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческих организаций", платформа 8.2.19.83. 
При запуске пишет: "Лицензии в системе не обнаружены! Хотите добавить?"
Что сделать? чтобы всё работало?

----------


## Alen55

> Помогите пожалуйста.
> Есть "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческих организаций", платформа 8.2.19.83. 
> При запуске пишет: "Лицензии в системе не обнаружены! Хотите добавить?"
> Что сделать? чтобы всё работало?


Посмотрите личные сообщения.

----------


## Opacoolnik

> Посмотрите личные сообщения.


:-( не помогает

----------


## dananews

> в шапке темы
> Ссылки на конфигурации 8.2 для России -----> здесь
> 
> там релизы только 2012 года


Здравствуйте! Дайте пожалуйста, ссылку на ветку с обновлениями конфигураций.

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Здравствуйте! Дайте пожалуйста, ссылку на ветку с обновлениями конфигураций.


its.1c.ru

на этом сайте такой ветки больше нет.

----------


## newmetoda

> its.1c.ru
> 
> на этом сайте такой ветки больше нет.


https://users.v8.1c.ru/

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> https://users.v8.1c.ru/


на its.1c.ru кроме самих обновлений есть еще много всего интересного

----------


## Sally

Очень надо перенести данные (справочники и первичку) из Управление торговлей 8.2 базовой в Бухгалтерию предприятия 8.3 базовую или из Управление торговлей 8.2 базовой в Бухгалтерию предприятия 8.2 базовую же. Очень надо!
Спасибо заранее!

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Очень надо перенести данные (справочники и первичку) из Управление торговлей 8.2 базовой в Бухгалтерию предприятия 8.3 базовую или из Управление торговлей 8.2 базовой в Бухгалтерию предприятия 8.2 базовую же. Очень надо!
> Спасибо заранее!


Конвертация данных в помощь...

----------

Sally (19.03.2014)

----------


## user604

Знатоки, подскажите. Какую кряколку нужно ставить на ХР sp3. Я профан в этом. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## mss201980

Добрый день!! Народ подскажите раньше в разделе "полезные ссылки для скачивания" например в подразделе "1С 8.2" были разделы "ссылки на платформу" и ссылки на конфигурации" Вопрос куда все это делосьИИИ?

---------- Post added at 10:24 ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 ----------

*Alex_7_7_7*,Добрый день!! Народ подскажите раньше в разделе "полезные ссылки для скачивания" например в подразделе "1С 8.2" были разделы "ссылки на платформу" и ссылки на конфигурации" Вопрос куда все это делосьИИИ?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Добрый день!! Народ подскажите раньше в разделе "полезные ссылки для скачивания" например в подразделе "1С 8.2" были разделы "ссылки на платформу" и ссылки на конфигурации" Вопрос куда все это делосьИИИ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:24 ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 ----------
> 
> *Alex_7_7_7*,Добрый день!! Народ подскажите раньше в разделе "полезные ссылки для скачивания" например в подразделе "1С 8.2" были разделы "ссылки на платформу" и ссылки на конфигурации" Вопрос куда все это делосьИИИ?


Пост 1767 в этой же ветке.

----------


## mss201980

*Alex_7_7_7*,Подскажи плиз если не трудно или ссылочку дай где можно обновления взять. Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> *Alex_7_7_7*,Подскажи плиз если не трудно или ссылочку дай где можно обновления взять. Заранее спасибо!!!


Выше уже писалось и не раз.

В ветке попрошайка в шапке.

----------


## mss201980

*Alex_7_7_7*,Да я смотрел че то не нашел))) думал можт у тебя под рукой есть.

----------


## Alen55

> *Alex_7_7_7*,Да я смотрел че то не нашел))) думал можт у тебя под рукой есть.


Смотри личку.

----------


## babka-57

Всем привет! Пожалуйста, ключ для 8.2

----------


## vitamina

> Всем привет! Пожалуйста, ключ для 8.2


Бери отсюда Универсальный патч для любой платформы. Вторая и третья ссылки там еще работают.

----------

babka-57 (28.03.2014)

----------


## voffffka

Добрый день как перенести данные из 8.2 ЗиК в 8.2 Зик бюджетную?

----------


## maxy74

Вопрос, имеем лицензию на сервер х64, и коробочку с 5 рабочими местами и комплектом прикладных решений. Можно установить лицензионный сервер + подключать к нему крякнутые рабочие станций?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Вопрос, имеем лицензию на сервер х64, и коробочку с 5 рабочими местами и комплектом прикладных решений. Можно установить лицензионный сервер + подключать к нему крякнутые рабочие станций?


Если есть лицензии, зачем использовать кряки?

----------


## maxy74

Так у нас на 5 рабочих мест, на самом деле 25!))

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

по идее должно работать.

----------


## maxy74

Вопрос тогда, на сервере установлена только Consol root, как установить лицензию на него если он её не запрашивает? В книжке написано открыть предприятие в тонком или толстом режиме. Так это автоматически активирует одну из 5 лицензий, и это на сервере(( Так как быть?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

Когда устанавливается клиент-серверный вариант 1С, то как правило покупается многопользовательский ключ, например, на 100 пользователей и тогда чтобы им пользоваться нужно чтобы был установлен менеджер лицензий который и будет раздавать лицензии

----------


## maxy74

Я так понимаю, речь идет о Сервере 1С: Предприятие. Вот я и хочу спросить, есть лицензия, только не на места, а на сервер. Вопрос, как эту лицензию активировать и получиться к ней подключить клиентов с серыми лицензиями?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

http://www.gilev.ru/1c/app/index.htm

----------


## Assasin95

Здравствуйте. Сегодня в ЗИК 8.2, редакция 1.0 (1.0.70.1) сформировал отчет в ПФР и когда нажимаю на выгрузить выдает сообщение "Формат выгрузки электронного представления формы не утвержден. Выгрузка будет реализована в будущих версиях отчета" и выгрузка не происходит... Может кто-нибудь сталкивалсяИ? Спасибо!

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Здравствуйте. Сегодня в ЗИК 8.2, редакция 1.0 (1.0.70.1) сформировал отчет в ПФР и когда нажимаю на выгрузить выдает сообщение "Формат выгрузки электронного представления формы не утвержден. Выгрузка будет реализована в будущих версиях отчета" и выгрузка не происходит... Может кто-нибудь сталкивалсяИ? Спасибо!


А что не понятно то?

----------


## Vittorio

Здравствуйте, обновил БГУ до 1.0.25.5, в ней нет ни формы 4-ФСС, ни РСВ-1 за первый квартал, ждать следующего обновления?)

----------


## maxy74

123.jpg Помогите пожалуйста, при попытки создать пустую базу пишет ошибку, у кого нибудь такое возникало? 1c:8.3 + server 2008 + mssql 2008. Создан пользователь SA, режим смешанные базы данных.

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

Нет, не возникало. 

Для чего создан пользователь SA, если пишет про пользователя USR1CV8 И?

----------

maxy74 (03.04.2014)

----------


## maxy74

А.... перепутал)) Все решено)) Спс

----------


## maxy74

Какие порты надо кинуть во входящих правилах в брандмауэре, чтоб доступ быз из банки в сети? Я уже кинул 1540-1541 и 1560 - 1591. Возникает ошибка!132456.jpg

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Какие порты надо кинуть во входящих правилах в брандмауэре, чтоб доступ быз из банки в сети? Я уже кинул 1540-1541 и 1560 - 1591. Возникает ошибка!132456.jpg


http://help1c.com/faq/view/1482.html

----------


## maxy74

Не то, все равно все тоже самое вылезает! Повторюсь, что без брандмауэра, работает все хорошо! Может кто нибудь знает что в него прописать ещё или какие тонкости бывают?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Не то, все равно все тоже самое вылезает! Повторюсь, что без брандмауэра, работает все хорошо! Может кто нибудь знает что в него прописать ещё или какие тонкости бывают?


Посмотри в логах брандмауэра куда лезет 1с и дай ей то, что она просит.

----------


## maxy74

Ответ прост, 3 часа штурма. У меня тип сети был указан - общественная, как почитал про неё в интернете на оф. сайте, если она поставлена, то существуют особые настройки для фаервола. Как только поставите - например - домашнюю или офис, все будет хорошо работать, при условий, что прокинуты порты в входящих исключениях. Или зайти в параметры общего доступа, и поставить галочку на сетевом обнаружения.

----------


## Алсунчик

Всегда для обновления конфигурации скачивал файл, малый по объему, устанавливал следуя инструкции. В конфигураторе запускал обновление через:«Конфигурация» ? «Поддержка» ? «Обновить конфигурацию». всегда все срабатывало. Недавно начал проводить очередное обновление, вот только после него в разделе "Справка" - О программе версия конфигурации остается такой же. Т.е. там выдается версия 2.0.56.2, а в «Конфигурация» ? «Поддержка» ? «Настройка поддержки" 2.0.56.3. Подскажите пожалуйста,что надо сделать,чтобы была одинаковая версия?

----------


## Юльченок

Народ, у вас выгружается персонифицированная отчетность? Версия 8,2 2,0,57,4. Второй день бьюсь. Сбой выгрузки и все тут :(((

----------


## fansamp

Ребята, очень нужна помощь!!! 
Бухгалтерия 3.0.31. При выполнении плана обмена, в периферийной базе возникает ошибка "Из главного узла не загружены изменения справочника "Идентификаторы объектов метаданных"" Она возникает из-за разницы в версиях Главной базы и Периферийной. Отчетность нужно сдавать, а обмен не могу сделать! В инете есть рекомендации, что нужно отключить главный узел, обновить подчиненный, включить главный узел... Даже есть обработки, но только для версии 8.2... Как обойти эту проблему для версии 8.3, может кто подскажет?!

----------


## dsl85

народ, а где теперь скачать можно обновки?

----------


## aleks3372

Добрый день!
Кто сталкивалсяв 8.2 нужно списать (закрыть) счет 10, каким документом?
И счет 20 можно как то закрыть автоматом минуя закрытие месяца?

----------


## lelka8611

[/COLOR]Подскажите, интересно: нет ли какой нибудь универсальной готовой проги для создания штрих-кода на документ? платформа Бухгалтерия 8.2
Спасибо!

----------


## Winder666

> Добрый день!
> Кто сталкивалсяв 8.2 нужно списать (закрыть) счет 10, каким документом?
> И счет 20 можно как то закрыть автоматом минуя закрытие месяца?


Списание через документ "Требование-накладная".
Закрытие 20 счета автоматом это и есть закрытие месяца. Если без него - то вручную или внешними обработками.

----------

aleks3372 (09.04.2014)

----------


## aleks3372

> Списание через документ "Требование-накладная".
> Закрытие 20 счета автоматом это и есть закрытие месяца. Если без него - то вручную или внешними обработками.


а что за внешняя киньте пожалуйста!

----------


## lovenok

Подскажите у меня стоит 1с 8.2 Корп, с релизом 2.0.34.13. Хотела обновиться до последней. Не подскажите где взять? Пробовала обновления для проф брать,но она их не видит по всей видимости.

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Подскажите у меня стоит 1с 8.2 Корп, с релизом 2.0.34.13. Хотела обновиться до последней. Не подскажите где взять? Пробовала обновления для проф брать,но она их не видит по всей видимости.


Для проф свои обновления, для корп свои. 
В ветке попрошаек.

----------


## ogoeff456

Добрый день!
Обновил конфигурацию Бух.ПРОФ до 3.0.31.12. Стало вылазить напоминание о техподдержке пользователей. отключить напоминание можно только на 7 дней.такая проблема уже была на каком-то из этапов обновлений в версиях 2.0..... была сделана обработка внешняя добрыми людьми и проблема пропала. сейчас эта проблема возникла снова. не то чтобы остро, но тем не менее. старая обработка вроде как не подходит. может кто-нибудь подсказать как быть? как избавиться от этого навязчивого напоминания больше чем на 7 дней?

----------


## freelab

Здравствуйте подскажите пож-та как правильно обновить рабочую версию:
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.54.11) на платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.19.83)
до - Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.31.9)

----------


## skrest

а  чем именно проблема ?

----------


## alex_phantom

Нужна помощь! 1С Управление Небольшой Фирмой.
Есть продукция с базовой единицей измерения кг. У продукции есть оптовая цена на ед.изм. кг. = 48 руб.
Вопрос 1: Как задать этой же продукции оптовую цену на ед.изм. упак = 55 руб., кор. = 62 руб. 
Вопрос 2: Будет ли цена меняться при изменении её в накладной или для 1с это уже космос.
Вопрос 3: Есть ли подобный механизм в других конфигурациях, например торговле или комплексной.

----------


## ogoeff456

ну как в чём?! напоминание о тех поддержке нужно чтоб не появлялось.

----------


## skrest

> ну как в чём?! напоминание о тех поддержке нужно чтоб не появлялось.


вводим номер лицензии и все.

----------


## TacNayn

Будет ли работать почта в 1c 8.2 на пиратке? Если да, можете скинуть гайд на настройку?

----------


## furdi4

Скажите где брать обновления конф. для 8.3 ?

----------


## skaz

а куда все делось то?, что случилось? где все обновления?

----------

Лёхер (25.04.2014)

----------


## руина

Помогите скачать договор розничной купли-продажи http://infostart.ru/public/140011/ Очень срочно нужен, буду очень благодарна.

----------


## Лёхер

> а куда все делось то?, что случилось? где все обновления?


очень самому интересно (
ни конфигураций не найти, ни платформы актуальной качнуть... что такое произошло?

----------


## ela78

нужен релиз для 1с 8.2(8.2.19.80). у меня до 2.0.57.7.Помогите,где же релизы для скачивания?плиз

----------


## vitamina

> нужен релиз для 1с 8.2(8.2.19.80). у меня до 2.0.57.7.Помогите,где же релизы для скачивания?плиз


В личке ищи...

И у *rogue* в личке...

----------

ela78 (25.04.2014)

----------


## Алекс54

Платформы и конфигурации для Украины, плиз, и можно № webmoney.

----------


## rogue

скиньте, пожалуйста, ссылку на обновления.
И еще маленький вопрос- стоит Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.57.3) - как понять какая она ПРОФ, Корп или базовая?

----------


## skrest

> скиньте, пожалуйста, ссылку на обновления.
> И еще маленький вопрос- стоит Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.57.3) - как понять какая она ПРОФ, Корп или базовая?


есть хорошая кнопочка - спрвка - опрграмме !
там все написано

----------


## evgenij-1979

Здравствуйте! Подскажите где можно взять обновление Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 3.0.32.6?

----------


## Nomad80

Добрый день. Скиньте пожалуйста ссылочку на обновления Бухгалтерии 7.7 и 8.2. За ранее спасибо!!!

----------


## Chiefaccoutant

Добрый день. Помогите с обновлением БП 3.0 Проф выше версии 3.0.30.17

----------


## WhiteGhost85

Добрый день, помогите с обновлением БП 2,0 с 2.0.56.2  на  2.0.58.6
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## gaga515

> Добрый день, помогите с обновлением БП 2,0 с 2.0.56.2  на  2.0.58.6
> Заранее спасибо!


Нет проблем! Могу обновить - обращайтесь!

----------


## Zhanat777

*Добрый день!*

Помогите пожалуйста. Дайте ссылку на свежую платформу 8.2
И если не трудно дать ссылочку там где берете свежие платформы. 
Буду очень признателен. Заранее спасибо.

Просьба не проходит мимо.

----------


## Alex_V_A

Ну и все таки, где же обновления взять теперь на 8.2, Бухгалтерия проф, а то только до 54 релиза обновился и пропало все, а платежки измененные только с 56 релиза идут, в общем хелп!!!

----------


## puzan48

Ребят, куда делись ветки с конфигурациями для Россиянии?

----------


## vitamina

> Ну и все таки, где же обновления взять теперь на 8.2, Бухгалтерия проф, а то только до 54 релиза обновился и пропало все, а платежки измененные только с 56 релиза идут, в общем хелп!!!


Ву личке смотри...  А вообще Бухгалтерия 2.0.58.6 здесь



> Ребят, куда делись ветки с конфигурациями для Россиянии?


Спроси у правообладателя сей продукции :rolleyes:

----------

*Rimma* (01.05.2014), kitanina77 (28.04.2014), klopokos (30.04.2014), O-MEGA (29.04.2014), жанна_я (05.05.2014)

----------


## puzan48

> Ву личке смотри...  А вообще Бухгалтерия 2.0.58.6 здесь
> Спроси у правообладателя сей продукции :rolleyes:


раньше была ветка, там в шапке ссылки на все обновления, спросить у кого? у эсников или у администраторов этого ресурса?

----------

gordik2007 (29.04.2014)

----------


## Jar

Помогите скачать с Инфорстарта http://infostart.ru/public/85502/

----------


## arccos6pi

> Помогите скачать с Инфорстарта http://infostart.ru/public/85502/


я понимаю просить скачать бесплатные...
но обработку стоимостью 3600рэ вряд ли кто вам просто так выложит

----------


## arukovasv

Добрый день! Напишите пож-та в личку где скачать обновления конфигураций для 8.2! Заранее спасибо!

----------


## sparkys

Понимаю, что не один, но если есть обновления дайте ссылочку плиз.

----------


## vitamina

> Понимаю, что не один, но если есть обновления дайте ссылочку плиз.


Последние по России *тут* глянь

----------

andsidor (14.05.2014), avm35 (04.05.2014), bruton (03.05.2014), CemLena (08.05.2014), Denny_heep (08.05.2014), jsk (14.05.2014), Maxim00 (12.05.2014), Nattallek (06.05.2014), oollaa_78 (13.05.2014), sparkys (03.05.2014), svgorod (11.05.2014), tifa85 (03.05.2014), VaLyS (12.05.2014), yoric88 (15.05.2014), ZheglovEV (04.05.2014), жанна_я (05.05.2014)

----------


## well232

добрый день! нету ли у кого то "Управление Строительной Организацией" ?

----------


## НадеждаМ

Добрый день! Нужна конфигурация бухгалтерия ПРОФ, заранее благодарна.

----------


## alena_kazan

день добрый. подскажите, пожалуйста, как воспользоваться обработками, написанными под 8.2  в 8.3?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> день добрый. подскажите, пожалуйста, как воспользоваться обработками, написанными под 8.2  в 8.3?


Если обычные формы - Файл - Открыть - выбрать нужное.
Если управляемые формы - то может быть и придется переписать начисто всю обработку.

----------

alena_kazan (08.05.2014)

----------


## evgenij-1979

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста обновлением Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 3.0 (3.0.32.7)

----------


## alena_kazan

нужно обновление для БГУ, желательно cf последнее

----------


## boardru

Добрый вечер! Срочно нужно последнее обновление для 1С:Медицина. Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения, редакция 1.0 (1.0.70.2). Отчет в ПФР горит . Заранее огромное спасибо. Кстати бывают ли на дисках ИТС( партнерских ) отраслевые конфигурации?

----------


## vitamina

> Добрый вечер! Срочно нужно последнее обновление для 1С:Медицина. Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения, редакция 1.0 (1.0.70.2). Отчет в ПФР горит . Заранее огромное спасибо. Кстати бывают ли на дисках ИТС( партнерских ) отраслевые конфигурации?


Медицина. Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения, версия 1.0.69.1, 1.0.70.3, 1.0.71.2 -> ссылка

----------

boardru (12.05.2014)

----------


## witch_n

1С:Предприятие 8. Управление строительной организацией помогите пожалуйста найти

----------


## EvgeniyVL

Доброго времени. Подскажите, где можно скачать последний релиз УПП? Бухгалтерский форум www.nado.in недоступен, здесь релизов нет.  Спасибо.

----------


## boardru

Еще раз спасибо, но вот одно обновление выпало 71.1. Выручайте ...

----------


## voffffka

Добрый день. подскажите где же теперь что брать?

----------


## VOVIAL

Доброго всем времени суток!
Подскажите плиз, как лучше сделать? Нужно перейти на платформу 8.3 есть вариант обновления бухгалтерии 8.2 на 8.3 но в этом случае платформа то остается 8.2. Или это не критично? Либо же все таки поставить платформу 8.3 и уже на неё перетащить конфу бухии? тогда вопрос можно ли поставить на одном серваке обе платформы и нормально ли они будут работать?

----------


## vitamina

> Еще раз спасибо, но вот одно обновление выпало 71.1. Выручайте ...


Медицина. Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения, версия 1.0.71.1 -> ссылка

*VOVIAL*, можно ставить вместе и 8.0, и 8.1...и 8.3. Все будет работать. Сначала запускаем платформу, а уже под ней соответствующие ей конфигурации.

----------

boardru (14.05.2014)

----------


## бабка

Всем привет! Пожалуйста ссылочку на обновление ЗУП проф 2.5.79.2

----------


## arccos6pi

> Доброго всем времени суток!
> Подскажите плиз, как лучше сделать? Нужно перейти на платформу 8.3 есть вариант обновления бухгалтерии 8.2 на 8.3 но в этом случае платформа то остается 8.2. Или это не критично? Либо же все таки поставить платформу 8.3 и уже на неё перетащить конфу бухии? тогда вопрос можно ли поставить на одном серваке обе платформы и нормально ли они будут работать?


Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0 под 8.2 работать не будет
на одном сервере можно ставить обе платформы,вопрос только в том,что если базы файловые проблем не будет,а если клиент-серверные,то нужно будет другой диапазон портов указывать в реестре

----------


## Marita

Здравствуйте, нужно обновление БП 3.0.29 базовая 
Спасибо.

----------


## VOVIAL

> Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0 под 8.2 работать не будет
> на одном сервере можно ставить обе платформы,вопрос только в том,что если базы файловые проблем не будет,а если клиент-серверные,то нужно будет другой диапазон портов указывать в реестре


Да сейчас стоит платформа 8.2 клиент-серверная, есть необходимость поставить 8.3, если есть возможность расскажи подробнее как это сделать?
И что тогда делают обновления для бухии 8.2 которые её в 8.3 обновляют?

----------


## arccos6pi

> Да сейчас стоит платформа 8.2 клиент-серверная, есть необходимость поставить 8.3, если есть возможность расскажи подробнее как это сделать?


Установка на сервер платформы 8.3 при установленной 8.2 (и 8.1)


> И что тогда делают обновления для бухии 8.2 которые её в 8.3 обновляют?


не понимаю вопроса

----------


## VOVIAL

> Установка на сервер платформы 8.3 при установленной 8.2 (и 8.1)
> не понимаю вопроса


Есть обновления для бухии 8.2 которые обнавляют её до бухии 8.3... я проверял, интерфейс становится как в 8.3 хотя на платформе 8.2!

----------


## arccos6pi

> Есть обновления для бухии 8.2 которые обнавляют её до бухии 8.3... я проверял, интерфейс становится как в 8.3 хотя на платформе 8.2!


это до определенного релиза
я даже больше скажу,последние релизы вы даже на 8.3.3 не запустите,точнее запустите только в режиме совместимости, минимум *8.3.4.365*

----------


## VOVIAL

Спасибо за развернутый ответ и инфу!

----------


## VOVIAL

Блин засада какая то! Установил и 8.2 и 8.3 платформы, изменил порты у 8.3 обе службы запустились, но если я пытаюсь запустить предприятие 8.2 запускается все равно 8.3!!! как так взрыв мозга!!!

----------


## arccos6pi

> Блин засада какая то! Установил и 8.2 и 8.3 платформы, изменил порты у 8.3 обе службы запустились, но если я пытаюсь запустить предприятие 8.2 запускается все равно 8.3!!! как так взрыв мозга!!!


а в настройках базы какая версия предприятия указана и порт у сервера?

---------- Post added at 15:34 ---------- Previous post was at 15:29 ----------

и добавлены ли базы в 8.3?

----------


## VOVIAL

В настройках какой базы? Если ты имеешь в виду настройки подключения базы, то где там порт указывать?
Получилось создать только базу 8.2 (хотя внешне окно запуска из 8.3 платформы), при попытке создать базу 8.3 говорит разные версии сервера и клиента...

----------


## arccos6pi

> В настройках какой базы? Если ты имеешь в виду настройки подключения базы, то где там порт указывать?
> Получилось создать только базу 8.2, при попытке создать базу 8.3 говорит разные версии сервера и клиента...

----------


## VOVIAL

Ура создать, получилось! вот интересно кркалка буит для обоих платформ работать)))

----------


## arccos6pi

> Ура создать, получилось! вот интересно кркалка буит для обоих платформ работать)))


патч для 8.1/8.2/8.3 одинаковый

----------


## witch_n

1С-Рарус:Транспортная логистика и экспедирование  помогите найти пожалуйста)

----------


## aleks3372

Добрый день! Кто подскажет как изменить печатную форму внешней обработки? Отправте на ветку если есть!

----------


## arccos6pi

> Добрый день! Кто подскажет как изменить печатную форму внешней обработки? Отправте на ветку если есть!


что конкретно нужно?

----------


## Assasin95

Добрый день. Дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку на конфигурацию 1с (Учет в МФО). спасибо.

----------


## aleks3372

> что конкретно нужно?


Есть форма квитанции об оплате ЖКХ
Нужно просто открыть печатную форму и вставить некоторые постоянные данные в эту форму и кусок опустить пониже

----------


## arccos6pi

> Есть форма квитанции об оплате ЖКХ
> Нужно просто открыть печатную форму и вставить некоторые постоянные данные в эту форму и кусок опустить пониже


откывайте макет у обработки и правьте

----------


## aleks3372

> откывайте макет у обработки и правьте


В первый раз пробую  если можно пошагово как открыть макет?

----------


## SevMed

Привет форумчане! 
Есть у меня такой вопрос, можно ли настроить 1с предприятие под управление фотопрокатом? Есть ли готовые решения?

----------


## Shkodnik7

Здравствуйте, недавно заказали сопровождение у www.eviset.ru, кроме ответов на вопросы еще пару отчетов нам сделали, а что вы можете посоветовать на счет данной компании? стоит ли с ней работать? Всем спасибо заранее.

----------


## arccos6pi

> Здравствуйте, недавно заказали сопровождение у www.eviset.ru, кроме ответов на вопросы еще пару отчетов нам сделали, а что вы можете посоветовать на счет данной компании? стоит ли с ней работать? Всем спасибо заранее.


хорошая попытка *eviset*)))

----------


## dinamovec

Всем доброго времени суток! Нужна конфигурация для 8,2 или 8,3 Бухгалтерии. Одна из последних чистеньких, или давнишняя но с обновления, все ссылки на форуме не рабочие, помогите плиз. Заранее всем спасибо.

----------


## arccos6pi

> Всем доброго времени суток! Нужна конфигурация для 8,2 или 8,3 Бухгалтерии. Одна из последних чистеньких, или давнишняя но с обновления, все ссылки на форуме не рабочие, помогите плиз. Заранее всем спасибо.


1С: Предприятие 8.2. КОНФИГУРАЦИИ для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ !!!

---------- Post added at 08:07 ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 ----------




> В первый раз пробую  если можно пошагово как открыть макет?


открываете обработку в конфигураторе,далее макеты
открываете нужный и делаете с ним что душе угодно

----------

aleks3372 (19.05.2014), tifa85 (19.05.2014)

----------


## aleks3372

[/COLOR]открываете обработку в конфигураторе,далее макеты
открываете нужный и делаете с ним что душе угодно[/QUOTE]
Извините не найду как открыть именно внешнюю обработку в конфигураторе?
Нашла,открыла,изменила в макете представление печатной формы,но в программе данная обработка создает предыдущий макет,а не новый сохраненный, в чем ошибка?

----------


## arccos6pi

> Извините не найду как открыть именно внешнюю обработку в конфигураторе?
> Конфигурация-а дальше?


Файл -> Открыть

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Нашла,открыла,изменила в макете представление печатной формы,но в программе данная обработка создает предыдущий макет,а не новый сохраненный, в чем ошибка?


Удалите предыдущий макет. И при открытии указывать нужно новую обработку.

----------


## aleks3372

> Удалите предыдущий макет. И при открытии указывать нужно новую обработку.


Переименовала обработку,указала новую,все равно макет открывается старый

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Переименовала обработку,указала новую,все равно макет открывается старый


Макет просто отредактирован или создан новый? Если новый, необходимо его указать в обработке.

----------


## aleks3372

> Макет просто отредактирован или создан новый? Если новый, необходимо его указать в обработке.


Отредактирован и сохранен
Как создать новый не знаю - копированием?старого?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Как создать новый не знаю - копированием?старого?


в списке макетов правой кнопкой мышки - Добавить

----------


## aleks3372

> в списке макетов правой кнопкой мышки - Добавить


создала новый макет,указала в обработке,все равно выдает старую форму

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> создала новый макет,указала в обработке,все равно выдает старую форму


убейте старый макет

----------


## aleks3372

> убейте старый макет


убрала старый
обработка это квитанция для оплаты ЖКХ я вставляю пустые строки,т.е. опуская вторую часть квитанции,может где прописано что пустые строки не учитывать?
может я вам скину в личку а вы посмотрите?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

Вы наверняка вставляете пустые строки в непечатаемые области. В макете слева вы должны видеть области типа Шапка, Заголовок, Строка, Всего, Подвал. Ваши добавляемые пустые сроки должны входить в эти области. Иначе добавление строк бесполезно.

---------- Post added at 11:59 ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 ----------

Присланный Вами файл вообще не содержит областей печати. посмотрите в типовой как это должно выглядеть.

----------


## VOVIAL

Доброго времени суток!
Пытаюсь перенести данные штатными средствами 1С в 7.7 это помощник перехода, в 8.3 Перенос данных и 1С Предприятия 7.7. В 8.3 когда я выбираю файл с данными, 1Ска говорит "выполняется перенос данных...", и через пару секунд перенос завершен, только в 8.3 попадает только название организации. Почему такое может бытьИ?

----------


## snap096

Ребята не могу скачать с шапки обновление конфигурации 8.2 корп. одним файлом.... Подскажите где можно скачатьИИ

----------


## mshka77

Добрый день! Может у кого-нибудь есть руководство пользователя к 1С 8.2 Рарус Управление отелем ? Буду очень благодарна!

----------


## ela78

Помогите найти новые релизы на 1С Предприятие (проф) 8.2 (8.2.19.80).У меня обновлено до 2.0.58.5.Есть что новое помогите ПЛИЗ!

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Помогите найти новые релизы на 1С Предприятие (проф) 8.2 (8.2.19.80).У меня обновлено до 2.0.58.5.Есть что новое помогите ПЛИЗ!


По состоянию на прямо сейчас актуальна версия 2.0.58.6. По сравнению с 2.0.58.5 изменений - кот наплакал, поэтому сидите спокойно и не волнуйтесь!

----------

ela78 (28.05.2014)

----------


## Pic_nic

Платформа 8.2.19.80
Стоит Комплексная 1.1.43.1
Хочу обновить до текущей 1.1.47.1.
Качаю, пытыюсь обновить, он пишет, что обновление 1.1.47.1 только для 1.1.46.4. Качаю 1.1.46.4 пишет, что она только для 1.1.44.4.
Так и должно быть? Просто прогу поставил в феврале. И еще не обновлял ее. Это впервые.
В 7.7 можно было "промежуточные" обновы не ставить. А в 8.2 выходит что надо?
Прошу помочь разобраться!
и если для обновы 1.1.43.1 нужно сначала обновится до 1.1.44.4, прошу дать ссылку на эту конфу.

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Платформа 8.2.19.80
> Стоит Комплексная 1.1.43.1
> Хочу обновить до текущей 1.1.47.1.
> Качаю, пытыюсь обновить, он пишет, что обновление 1.1.47.1 только для 1.1.46.4. Качаю 1.1.46.4 пишет, что она только для 1.1.44.4.
> Так и должно быть? Просто прогу поставил в феврале. И еще не обновлял ее. Это впервые.
> В 7.7 можно было "промежуточные" обновы не ставить. А в 8.2 выходит что надо?
> Прошу помочь разобраться!
> и если для обновы 1.1.43.1 нужно сначала обновится до 1.1.44.4, прошу дать ссылку на эту конфу.


все верно. 1С 8.Х обновляется последовательно. ссылки есть - ищите.

----------


## ChipsetX86

Сборник обновлений Бухгалтерия 2.0 ПРОФ
BP_2.0.32.6.exe
BP_2.0.33.7.exe
BP_2.0.33.8.exe
BP_2.0.34.6_upd.exe
BP_2.0.34.7_upd.rar
BP_2.0.34.13.exe
BP_2.0.35.5.exe
BP_2.0.35.9_updsetup.exe
BP_2.0.36.4_upd.zip
BP_2.0.36.9.exe
BP_2.0.37.8.rar
BP_2.0.37.12_upd.rar
BP_2.0.37.14_upd.exe
BP_2.0.38.6_updsetup.exe
BP_2.0.39.5.exe
BP_2.0.39.7.exe
BP_2.0.39.8.exe
BP_2.0.39.9.exe
BP_2.0.40.7.exe
BP_2.0.40.8_updsetup.exe
BP_2.0.40.9_updsetup.exe
BP_2.0.40.10_updsetup.exe
BP_2.0.40.11_updsetup.exe
BP_2.0.41.3_updsetup.exe
BP_2.0.41.4_updsetup.exe
BP_2.0.41.6_updsetup.exe
BP_2.0.42.5_updsetup.exe
BP_2.0.43.6_updsetup.exe
BP_2.0.43.12_updsetup.exe
BP_2.0.43.13_updsetup.exe
BP_2.0.44.7_8.2_Update_PROF.ra
BP_2.0.44.8_updsetup.exe
BP_2.0.44.13.exe
BP_2.0.45.6.rar
BP_2.0.46.8_updsetup.exe
BP_2.0.47.7_updsetup.exe
BP_2.0.48.7_updsetup.exe
BP_2.0.49.8_updsetup.exe
BP_2.0.49.10_updsetup.exe
BP_2.0.49.15_updsetup.exe
BP_2.0.50.4_updsetup.rar
BP_2.0.51.6_updsetup.exe
BP_2.0.51.8_updsetup.exe
BP_2.0.51.9_updsetup.exe
BP_2.0.52.6_updsetup.exe
BP_2.0.52.7_updsetup.exe
BP_2.0.53.6_updsetup.exe
BP_2.0.53.8_updsetup.exe
BP_2.0.54.13_updsetup.exe
BP_2.0.55.7_updsetup.zip
BP_2.0.56.4_Prof_updsetup.zip
BP_2.0.57.7_Prof_updsetup.zip
BP_2.0.58.6_update.exe
Ссылка

----------

and371 (04.06.2014), iandrew07 (31.01.2017), Nat2105 (11.06.2014), sve-kotr (16.06.2014), tatka1c (21.06.2014), tolzin (01.06.2014), Zuf (25.07.2014), дан (15.06.2014), иван1983 (16.10.2014)

----------


## vitamina

> и если для обновы 1.1.43.1 нужно сначала обновится до 1.1.44.4, прошу дать ссылку на эту конфу.


Возьми Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.44.2 и 1.1.45.1 -> здесь. А далее  1.1.46.4

----------

Pic_nic (28.05.2014)

----------


## Ukei

> не могу скачать с шапки обновление конфигурации


 - Все обновления для типовых конфигураций 7.7-8.3 можно найти в подписи к любому моему посту на данном форуме, либо пишите что конкретно хотелось бы получить.

----------

double (04.06.2014), vvkryukov (16.06.2014), Разработчик (04.06.2014)

----------


## strack

> - Все обновления для типовых конфигураций 7.7-8.3 можно найти в подписи к любому моему посту на данном форуме, либо пишите что конкретно хотелось бы получить.


Есть ли обновления для 1С Колледж, редакция 1.2 (либо фул в виде cf для 1.2.3.1)?

----------


## Ukei

> Есть ли обновления для 1С Колледж,


 - Есть ПРЕДпоследняя *УСТАНОВКА*, 1.2.3.1 будет позже.

----------

lekhaplaton (07.06.2014), strack (06.06.2014)

----------


## Ukei

> Есть ли обновления для 1С Колледж, редакция 1.2 (либо фул в виде cf для 1.2.3.1)?


 - Держите *ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ*. Если получится обновиться - поделитесь, плиз, cf-ом.

----------

rlg (09.06.2014)

----------


## ben.tim

Ищется "1С: Учет ценных бумаг". Просьба помочь при возможности.

----------


## evgenij-1979

Здравствуйте! скажите пожалуйста можно-ли вернуться с Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.3 (1С 8.3.4.408)КОРП на Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.2КОРП? 
И как это можно сделать?

----------


## arccos6pi

> Здравствуйте! скажите пожалуйста можно-ли вернуться с Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.3 (1С 8.3.4.408)КОРП на Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.2КОРП? 
> И как это можно сделать?


можно
Чистая база и КД вам в помощь;)

----------

evgenij-1979 (15.06.2014)

----------


## evgenij-1979

Я правильно понял-сношу ВСЁ... ставлю заново 8.2 и загружаю предварительно выгруженную базу? И что такое КД?:confused:

----------


## arccos6pi

> Я правильно понял-сношу ВСЁ... ставлю заново 8.2 и загружаю предварительно выгруженную базу? И что такое КД?:confused:


нет,не правильно
1)Вы берете КД(Конвертация данных),пишите правила для выгрузки из вашего релиза 3.0 в последний релиз 2.0
2)Выгружаете по этим правилам данные
3)Создаете чистую базу 2.0 последнего релиза и загружаете туда выгруженный файлик из пункта 2

только смысл этих манипуляций...сегодня/завтра уберут поддержку 2.0

----------

evgenij-1979 (15.06.2014)

----------


## Юльченок

Ребята, а где найти обновление для 1С предприятие бух проф 2,0? Нужно 59,6.  пожалуйста

----------


## arccos6pi

> Ребята, а где найти обновление для 1С предприятие бух проф 2,0? Нужно 59,6.  пожалуйста


 у *Ukei* в подписи



> САМЫЕ СВЕЖИЕ РЕЛИЗЫ 1С 7.7/8.2/8.3 + АРХИВЫ: http://adf.ly/6068378/1s (см. правый верхний угол)

----------

Юльченок (24.06.2014)

----------


## Ukei

> где найти обновление для 1С предприятие


 - Вот в *ЭТОЙ ТЕМЕ* посмотрите.

----------

arneri (15.07.2014), dananews (26.06.2014), Юльченок (24.06.2014)

----------


## Scream_T

Доброго времени суток, подскажите пожалуйста, после обновления 1С: Предприятия - БГУ возникла такая проблема: заполнил заявку на обмен с казначейскими системами и учреждениями банка, всё как в предыдущие разы но теперь при формировании ругается " "!!!Обязательное поле <<FROM.KOD_NUBP>> не заполнено", "!!! Обязательное поле <<UK.KOD_NUBP>> не заполнено" ", всё идентично с предыдущими, убрал признак обязательности этих полей, ошибка в СУФД при экспорте ругается что не хватает этих данных, не подскажете что это и где заполнять?

----------


## AlDm

Здравствуйте, Ищу 1с Система проектирования прикладных решений. Прошу помочь.

----------


## Ukei

> Система проектирования прикладных решений


 - *ВОТ ТУТ ЛЕЖИТ*

----------

AlDm (15.07.2014)

----------


## РАС

Всем привет! Подскажите, что за такая серверная часть в 1С и с чем ее едят?

----------


## Ukei

> серверная часть


 - Это когда база 1С находится на сервере SQL или подключена к веб-серверу. С вебом умеют работать только конфиги на управляемых формах (читай 3.0), SQL имеет смысл ставить при кол-ве одновременно работающих пользователе от 15-20.

----------

РАС (27.08.2014)

----------


## kotelnikova

здравствуйте!
тапками только в меня за вопросы не кидайтесь, пожалуйста...

1. подскажите, выбрала необходимую мне версию. Перечислен список файлов, часть из которых установщики (если я все правильно понимаю) и обновления. Нужно выбрать самый последний установщик (не по порядку, а исходя из номера)? 
2. для установки обновления, если их несколько, брать самый последний или по очереди их устанавливать?


спасибо)

----------


## vitamina

*kotelnikova*

Если выбран самый последний установщик, то соответственно и обновлений на него ставить уже не надо. Это будет впереди. 
Главное, чтобы на компьютере уже стояла соответствующая платформа (8.2 или 8.3).

----------

kotelnikova (25.07.2014)

----------


## kotelnikova

*vitamina*,
спасибо, что отреагировали)
доковырялась до того, что установила платформу 8.2.16.368_windows, конфигурацию BP_3.0.34.13. При создании базы вылезает "ошибка при загрузке данных в иб". Может быть, что платформа и конфигурация друг другу не подходят?

----------


## vitamina

> доковырялась до того, что установила платформу 8.2.16.368_windows, конфигурацию BP_3.0.34.13. При создании базы вылезает "ошибка при загрузке данных в иб". Может быть, что платформа и конфигурация друг другу не подходят?


Конечно, не подходят. Надо было сразу указывать выбранную конфигурацию. Для версии Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0.34.13 в описании указано: 


> Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.3 не ниже 8.3.4.365


. Так что спокойно можно было поставить последнюю версию платформы 8.3.5.1088 отсюда. 
Ставим *Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows* (при установке убираем галочку на установку Hasp Driver), и затем применяем патч (инструкция внутри), если на компьютере не стоит эмулятор. 
_Кстати, для платформы 8.3 желательно, чтобы на компьютере было не менее 4,0 ГБ ОЗУ_

----------


## kotelnikova

*vitamina*,
спасибо!
я этой ночью сообразила, что не зря ведь при установке конфигурации автоматически выставлял версию 8.3.
все у меня встало и база создалась)

----------


## Ukei

> 8.2.16.368_windows, конфигурацию BP_3.0.34.13


 - БП 3.0 с начала этого года работает только под 8.3. Требования к версии платформы прописаны в файле ридми из комплекта поставки.

----------

rlg (14.08.2014), ronval (07.08.2014)

----------


## Tacker

> зачем это предприятие 1с?


Какое "это предприятие" конкретно?

----------


## учусь

*Ссылки на конфигурации 8.2 для России -----> здесь*[/CENTER]
Здравствуйте! Нажимаю на Установка и получаю веб страница недоступна.А другие ссылки все платные или номер телефона просят. Что делать что бы 1С бухгалтерия 8.2 нужно установить?

----------


## Ukei

- Искать и найдете. *ТЕМА СО ССЫЛКАМИ НА 8.2/8.3*

----------

minmax (22.08.2014), ronval (04.09.2014)

----------


## РАС

Добрый день! Подскажите как осуществить переход 1с бухгалтерии с 2 на 3. И если не затруднит то пошагово. Либо дать ссылку где есть подобные разъяснения. Заранее спасибо за ответ.

----------


## Ukei

> как осуществить переход 1с бухгалтерии с 2 на 3.


 - В первом сообщении *ВОТ ЭТОЙ ТЕМЫ* есть КАТАЛОГИ С ОБНОВЛЕНИЯМИ, выбираете Вашу редакцию Бухгалтерии (Проф/Базовая/Корп), в списке ищите файл с номером последней на сегодня версии - 3.0.35.26 - и updstp_20 в названии. Это и есть обновление для перехода. Версия БП 2.0 должна быть не ниже 2.0.61. Интструкция по переходу находится внутри архива с обновлением, вся процедура максимально напоминает обычное обновление.

----------

РАС (10.09.2014)

----------


## avm3110

> Добрый день! Подскажите как осуществить переход 1с бухгалтерии с 2 на 3. И если не затруднит то пошагово. Либо дать ссылку где есть подобные разъяснения. Заранее спасибо за ответ.


Пошагово очень сложно (особенно если конфа не типовая, а доработанная) :-)
Если всё всё же "вкратце", то
1. обязательно бэкап базы *до* перехода
2. обязательно перейти на платформу 8.3 (Бух 3.0 уже давно работает только на Предприятие 8.3) и крайне желательно последнего релиза (8.3.5.1119)
3. апнуть бух 2.0 на последний релиз
4. воспользоваться штатными средствами перехода.

Удачи

----------


## nataky_kr

Помогите найти обработку или пример для 1С8.2 для переноса из dbf проволок в "Операцию вручную". Универсальная обработка не хочет переносить в эту операцию (другие документы не подходят"

----------


## avm3110

> для переноса из dbf проволок в "Операцию вручную"


Не делайте "помойку". Если не устраивает штатная функциональность, то сделайте этот документ в своей 1Ске и загружайте в табличную часть из dbf универсальной обработкой.

----------

nataky_kr (10.09.2014)

----------


## NataZ

Добрый день. 1С Предприятие 8.3 -3.0.35.28 
Перешли с 8.2 на 8.3
При начислении зарплаты не делается проводка 25-70, и не начисляются страховые взносы. Подскажите где можно посмотреть? НДФЛ и взносы по травматизму - все проводится. Во всех регистрах суммы начислений видны, а проводки 25-70 нет.

----------


## avm3110

> При начислении зарплаты не делается проводка 25-70


А какими документами начисляете, что в настройках стоит? Что с распределением "прямых" и "косвенных".
Очень мало информации, поэтому весьма сложно что либо сказать

----------


## NataZ

> А какими документами начисляете, что в настройках стоит? Что с распределением "прямых" и "косвенных".
> Очень мало информации, поэтому весьма сложно что либо сказать


Начисление делается документом начисление зарплаты. В 8.2 все было хорошо. При чем здесь распределение прямых и косвенных?

----------


## skrest

> Начисление делается документом начисление зарплаты. В 8.2 все было хорошо. При чем здесь распределение прямых и косвенных?


в 8.2 тоже с весны не нормально.
план счетов изменился
 здесь 1С совсем не причем. Они все правильно делают. почитайте изменени по отчислением.

----------


## avm3110

> При чем здесь распределение прямых и косвенных?


Ну-у-у... Как бы вам объяснить :-)
Откуда программа может догадаться как Вы хотите скорреспондировать 70-й счет, либо с 26-м, либо с 25-м, либо с 20-м (а это и есть "распределение прямых и косвенных")

Короче. Идите в "Настройки учета зарплаты"  и смотрите что у вас там стоит на "закладках". 
На закладке "Зарплата" вы определяете "Способ отражения в бух. учете" (именно там указывается корреспондирующий счет и аналитика статьи затрат - "Оплата труда")

----------


## NataZ

> Ну-у-у... Как бы вам объяснить :-)
> Откуда программа может догадаться как Вы хотите скорреспондировать 70-й счет, либо с 26-м, либо с 25-м, либо с 20-м (а это и есть "распределение прямых и косвенных")
> 
> Короче. Идите в "Настройки учета зарплаты"  и смотрите что у вас там стоит на "закладках". 
> На закладке "Зарплата" вы определяете "Способ отражения в бух. учете" (именно там указывается корреспондирующий счет и аналитика статьи затрат - "Оплата труда")


В настройках стоит 25 счет. Все уже перепроверила, за август проводит, за сентябрь нет.

----------


## avm3110

> В настройках стоит 25 счет. Все уже перепроверила, за август проводит, за сентябрь нет.


Так за сентябрь небось только аванс, вот закроете месяц (как в августе) все и рассосется :-)

----------


## Darkelv

Доброго времени суток, где можно найти внешнюю печатную форму новой счет фактуры №735 желательно для Ут 10.3 или любую другую редакцию

----------


## aleks3372

Добрый день!
Подскажите как "сжать" информационную базу? Очень разрослась!

----------


## arccos6pi

> Добрый день!
> Подскажите как "сжать" информационную базу? Очень разрослась!


ТиИ -> Сжатие таблиц информационной базы
если клиент-серверная,то shrink

----------


## aleks3372

> ТиИ -> Сжатие таблиц информационной базы
> если клиент-серверная,то shrink


Что такое ТиИ?
БУ 2.0 у меня,если можно пошагово

----------


## arccos6pi

> Что такое ТиИ?
> БУ 2.0 у меня,если можно пошагово


Тестирование и исправление
заходите в конфигуратор -> администрирование-> тестирование и иправление

----------

aleks3372 (03.10.2014)

----------


## Ukei

> как "сжать" информационную базу?


 - Если не поможет ТиИ - делайте свёртку, наверняка у Вас данные в БД не за один этот год.

----------


## aleks3372

> - Если не поможет ТиИ - делайте свёртку, наверняка у Вас данные в БД не за один этот год.


Спасибо!
Свертка это где?

----------


## avm3110

> Свертка это где?


Свертка это тут  "Администрирование" -> "Сервис" - > "Свертка информационной базы"

----------


## aleks3372

> Свертка это тут  "Администрирование" -> "Сервис" - > "Свертка информационной базы"


Извините такой путь непонятен
Или администрирование или сервис?
Свертка информационной базы не нашла! БП 2.0

----------


## avm3110

> Извините такой путь непонятен


Ну-у-у, это так в БП 3.0
Но сути дела не меняет. Откройте перечень обработок в Вашей БП 2.0 и ищите там "штатную обработку" с таким наименованием.

Но вообще-то  как правило свертку делают при переходе на новый год (делаются соответствующие документы "Ввод начального сальдо", сальдируются регистры сведений, накоплений, бухгалтерии на начало года).

----------


## rUffi

Подскажите, плиз, последний номер релиза 1С:УПП 1.3. И, если не сложно, ссылку на скачивание, если этот релиз старше 1.3.51.1. Заранее благодарю

----------


## arccos6pi

> Подскажите, плиз, последний номер релиза 1С:УПП 1.3. И, если не сложно, ссылку на скачивание, если этот релиз старше 1.3.51.1. Заранее благодарю


1.3.57.1

----------

rUffi (07.10.2014)

----------


## Ukei

> последний номер релиза 1С:УПП 1.3


 - Вот тут лежит *УСТАНОВКА, обновление и cf*. Или см. у меня в подписи.
 есть у меня в подписи

----------

rUffi (07.10.2014)

----------


## rUffi

> - Вот тут лежит *УСТАНОВКА, обновление и cf*. Или см. у меня в подписи.
>  есть у меня в подписи


Спасибо. а напрямую можно с 51.1 на 57.1 апдейтнуться? Или все промежуточные релизы тоже нужно  пройти? Спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

> напрямую можно с 51.1 на 57.1 апдейтнуться?


 - Можно. Если взять cf и обновиться им. Только про рез. копию не забудьте.

----------

rUffi (08.10.2014)

----------


## avm3110

> а напрямую можно с 51.1 на 57.1 апдейтнуться? Или все промежуточные релизы тоже нужно пройти? Спасибо!


Напрямую апнуться штатной процедурой - нельзя, штатный процесс только через промежуточные обновления (а они в указанной ссылке есть).
Но как вариант (на свой страх и риск) можно попробовать рискнуть через "сравнить и объединить"  с указанным cf-ником

----------

rUffi (08.10.2014)

----------


## Ukei

> Напрямую апнуться штатной процедурой - нельзя


 - Да ладно? )) Оставьте в папке с шаблонами установку релизов на 5-7 старше и посмотрите на что предложит обновиться первоэска. Речь, ессно, только о типовых решениях, ибо их цф-ы учитывают все промежуточные цфу.

----------


## aleks3372

Добрый день!
БП 2.0
Подскажите как правильно зачесть аванс при поступлении товара? Действия с счетом фактурой выданной на аванс?

----------


## WhiteGhost85

народ подскажите при проблеме "Значение поля Номер не уникально"
как запустить ОбновитьНумерациюОбъектов только пошагово объясните чайнику.

----------


## avm3110

> как запустить ОбновитьНумерациюОбъектов только пошагово объясните чайнику.


Советовать и расписывать "по шагам" как принимать понадол при высокой температуре - опасно. У вас может быть перитонит и промедление с понадолом может быть смертельно :blush:

Нужно вначале понять проблему (хотя возможно что ваш диагноз верен) прежде чем что-либо советовать.

----------


## unvint

Ребят, подскажите, пожалуйста, какая на данный момент последняя платформа 1С 8.2 и где можно скачать ПОЛНУЮ из последних конфигураций Бухгалтерия Предприятия 2.0. Спасибо

----------


## WhiteGhost85

проблема в том что я не могу внести новые платежи по поступлениям  выдает ошибку, какую написал выше.

---------- Post added at 23:32 ---------- Previous post was at 23:31 ----------




> Ребят, подскажите, пожалуйста, какая на данный момент последняя платформа 1С 8.2 и где можно скачать ПОЛНУЮ из последних конфигураций Бухгалтерия Предприятия 2.0. Спасибо


1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.19.106)

----------

unvint (16.10.2014)

----------


## avm3110

> где можно скачать ПОЛНУЮ из последних конфигураций Бухгалтерия Предприятия 2.0


тут - http://turbo.to/download/folder/1596547

---------- Post added at 07:19 ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 ----------




> проблема в том что я не могу внести новые платежи по поступлениям выдает ошибку, какую написал выше.


ОК. Сделайте сортировку платежек по номерам и посмотрите какой "самый старший номер".
Есть подозрение, что возможно вам нужно не сколько "обновлять", сколько перенумеровать документы или же изменить в конфигурации требование к нумерации документа

----------

unvint (17.10.2014)

----------


## SpIDer107

Добрый день! Подскажите, не могу сохранить в файл или отправить по e-mail печатную форму, например счета или накладной, кнопки не активны 1С:Предприятие 8.2

----------


## avm3110

> кнопки не активны 1С:Предприятие 8.2


Похоже или находитесь "не в том контексте" или например у вас нет прав на эти действия.
Из вашей фразы совсем не понятно - версия платформы, какая конфигурация и какая версия конфигурации. С какими правами делаете и т.д.

----------


## SpIDer107

> Похоже или находитесь "не в том контексте" или например у вас нет прав на эти действия.
> Из вашей фразы совсем не понятно - версия платформы, какая конфигурация и какая версия конфигурации. С какими правами делаете и т.д.


Права администратора. Управление торговлей, редакция 11.0 (11.0.9.14)
Ситуация такая, создаю счет, и хочу отправить сохранить как файл, но активна только кнопочка распечатать.

---------- Post added at 11:40 ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 ----------

1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.16.368)

----------


## Alen55

> Права администратора. Управление торговлей, редакция 11.0 (11.0.9.14)
> Ситуация такая, создаю счет, и хочу отправить сохранить как файл, но активна только кнопочка распечатать.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:40 ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 ----------
> 
> 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.16.368)


Если есть кнопочка "Только просмотр", отожмите её.

----------


## avm3110

> Права администратора.


Не поленитесь, зайдите в конфигуратор и проверьте "так ли это", нет ли "случайно" там "прав печати", которые у данного пользователя не установлены.

ПыСы. Просто с обновлениями конфы добавляются новые права и роли, которые дефолтно сами собой не устанавливаются.

----------


## WhiteGhost85

хочу провести проводку со списанием товара со склада, товар числиться на счету 41.01

нажимую проводу ок и получаю вот такое сообщения 




> Проведение документа "Реализация товаров и услуг 00000000085 от 22.08.2013 1:55:53": 
> Строка: 1
> Не списано 1 шт товара Расходомер ЭРСВ-420л ДУ 40, счет учета 41.01
> Строка: 2
> Не списано 1 шт товара Источник вторичного питания  ИВП 24.24, счет учета 41.01



что не так делаюИ?

----------


## avm3110

> что не так делаюИ?


Всё :mad:
Во-первых, проводки проводятся Бух.справками. А документ "Реализация ТиУ" делает не только (не сколько) движение по регистру бухгалтерии, но и движения по регистрам накопления.
Судя по диагностики, именно не возможность списания данного количества по регистрам накопления (например товары на складах) и не дает нормально провести документ.

----------


## Mila20

Здравствуйте.
Я несколько лет назад на этом форуме училась устанавливать платформу, конфигурацию, что то читала и мудрила с ключиком (лицензия не лицензия, но какой то хасп). В результате у меня все замечательно заработало. В настоящий момент у меня есть одна база бухгалтерия предприятия базовая, которая настоятельно рекомендовала обновить платформу до 8.3.5.1098. Что я и сделала. Так вот теперь опять программа просит номер лицензии. 
1. В каком разделе мне правильно задавать свой вопрос или здесь вполне устроит?
2. Каким образом мне получить этот номер лицензии или есть возможность обойти эту лицензию? Киньте в меня ссылочкой где и что почитать?

----------


## alex_phantom

> Здравствуйте.
> 2. Каким образом мне получить этот номер лицензии или есть возможность обойти эту лицензию? Киньте в меня ссылочкой где и что почитать?


В начале страницы есть ссылка ССЫЛКИ НА ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКУЮ ПЛАТФОРМУ 8.2/8.3 там всё есть.

----------

Mila20 (23.11.2014)

----------


## Baltasar81

Добрый день,
Пытаюсь обновить базы с 3.0.35.28 до 3.0.36.11 или выше.
Платформы пробовал разные 8.3.5.1119, 8.3.5.1248, 8.3.5.1383...
ОС Windows 7 x64
При обновлении выдает ошибку:

"Программа Microsoft® HTML приложение не работает"

Все обновления брал с этого форума. Подскажите пожалуйста куда копать и что править?

----------


## Ukei

> "Программа Microsoft® HTML приложение не работает"


 - Это не ошибка 1С, это ошибка Вашей ОС. Пробуйте обновиться из Конфигуратора и файлом цф от последней версии БП.

----------


## unvint

Ребят, пожскажите, пожалуйста. Стояла 1С 8.2 (8.2.19.90) и конфигурация БП 2.0 (2.0.62.4). Сейчас принесли мне диск ИТС и установил платформу 8.3.5.1248.
Запустил платформу, вроде бы БП 2.0 автоматически подхватилась, все запустилось, все на месте. Теперь предстоит перенести базу БП 3.0. 
Какие мои действия? Вроде бы существует какая то таблица, если конфигурация 2.0.62.4, то БП 3.0 нужно ставить определенной конфигурации. В связи с этим несколько вопросов:

1) мне сначала нужно поставить чистую базу 3.0 данной конфигурации? Если да, то где скачать БП 3.0 с полным дистрибутивом? Чтобы потом накатить обновления для необходимой конфигурации
2) обновлять базу нужно через внутренний конвертер или я увидел существует какой то дистрибутив для переноса базы с БП 2.0 на 3.0 ?
3) Подойдет ли мне этот дистриб, если 1С не лицензионная?

Спасибо за ответы и за ссылки. Если ссылки запрещено выкладывать, то сбросьте плз на unvint@mail.ru

----------


## avddev

Вообще то смысла большого в переходе на 3,0 нет. Как пользователю 2,0 больше нравится в смысле понятности функционала, а по возможностям обе так себе, особенно за блок зарплаты так разработчиков бы кастрировать так как они обкорнали этот блок в данных конфигурациях. А так в сервисе 2,0 есть кнопка обновление на 3,0 т.е качаете дистрибутив а затем в 2,0 жмете эту кнопку. Лицензия или нет не важно. Последний полный файл с установкой. Скачать файл ну по форуму поищите на ру боард сходите. Кто ищет тот всегда найдет.

----------


## unvint

Я прежде чем написать, часа 2 искал по форуму этот полный дистрибутив... А так спасибо за комментарии, попробую.

----------


## skrest

> Я прежде чем написать, часа 2 искал по форуму этот полный дистрибутив... А так спасибо за комментарии, попробую.


А в шапку темы не заглядывал ?
Потом вродя как на диске ИТС есть тоже конфигурация полная...

----------


## Olga2014

Здравствуйте. 
Подскажите пожалуйста.
Началаа работать на предприятии. Программа 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.15.289) Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.32.6) 
Нужных мне отчетов нет (точнее есть, но очень старые, не актуальные).
Сейчас я так понимаю мне нужно релизы обновить (или платформу?)? Все, которые были по очереди? Или можно только последний поставить?

----------


## avm3110

> Сейчас я так понимаю мне нужно релизы обновить (или платформу?)?


Да. Лучше всего поставить последнюю актуальную версию платформы (или если "сторонники 8.2 - релиз 8.2.19.121 или что на мой взгляд лучше сразу поставить релиз 8.3.5.1383). Затем обновить БП до актуального релиза 2.0.64.3 и или на нём остаться или же потом перейти на БП 3.0 (актуальный релиз сейчас 3.0.37.36).




> можно только последний поставить?


Можно "закрыть год" в старой, а 2015-й начать уже в новом релизе (чтобы не мучится с обновлениями).

----------

Olga2014 (14.01.2015)

----------


## Olga2014

> Да. Лучше всего поставить последнюю актуальную версию платформы (или если "сторонники 8.2 - релиз 8.2.19.121 или что на мой взгляд лучше сразу поставить релиз 8.3.5.1383). Затем обновить БП до актуального релиза 2.0.64.3 и или на нём остаться или же потом перейти на БП 3.0 (актуальный релиз сейчас 3.0.37.36).
> 
> 
> Можно "закрыть год" в старой, а 2015-й начать уже в новом релизе (чтобы не мучится с обновлениями).


В старом релизе нет актуальных деклараций

---------- Post added at 12:59 ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 ----------

И еще подскажиет релизы нужно ставить все каеи были по очереди?

---------- Post added at 13:04 ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 ----------

И еще: если не ставить новую платформу, а только релизы обновить? Так можно?

----------


## avm3110

> если не ставить новую платформу, а только релизы обновить? Так можно?


Нет, нельзя.
Для актуального релиза БП 2.0 нужно по-любому платформу не ниже 8.2.19.80 Ну а если ставить платформу, так лучше уже последнюю актуальную, чтобы с выходом нового релиза все равно не апаться.





> релизы нужно ставить все каеи были по очереди?


По очереди, но не "сплошняком". Т.е. "2.0.33.7", "2.0.34.7", "2.0.35.5", "2.0.36.4", "2.0.37.10", "2.0.38.6" и т.д. до актуального "2.0.64.3". Собственно говоря за это время (с февраля 2012 года уже действительно довольно много релизов обновлений вышло

----------


## Olga2014

> Нет, нельзя.
> Для актуального релиза БП 2.0 нужно по-любому платформу не ниже 8.2.19.80 Ну а если ставить платформу, так лучше уже последнюю актуальную, чтобы с выходом нового релиза все равно не апаться.
> 
> 
> 
> По очереди, но не "сплошняком". Т.е. "2.0.33.7", "2.0.34.7", "2.0.35.5", "2.0.36.4", "2.0.37.10", "2.0.38.6" и т.д. до актуального "2.0.64.3". Собственно говоря за это время (с февраля 2012 года уже действительно довольно много релизов обновлений вышло


а вместе с обновлением платформы часть релизов не обновляется?

И еще извиние за глупый вопрос - платформа и конфигурация - это не одно и то же (а то сверху есть ссылки на платформы и на конфигурации или там релизы)?

----------


## avm3110

> а вместе с обновлением платформы часть релизов не обновляется?


Платформа и конфигурация - "даже не однофамильцы" :blush:
Платформа - это та среда в которой существуют конфигурации. Если конфигурация написана под новый релиз платформы, то в старых релизах она или не будет работать или будет глючить.

Платформы всегда устанавливаются "целиком", а вот конфигурации могут либо ставится "с нуля" (setup), либо обновлять существующую конфигурацию (update) на более новую.





> сверху есть ссылки на платформы и на конфигурации или там релизы)


В ссылках на платформы - всегда установка полного релиза той или иной версии платформы (либо оригинал, либо может быть уже "отученная от жадности" версия)
В ссылках на конфигурации есть как сэтапы (полные релизы), так и апдейты (обновления) на соответствующую версию с указанных в readme версий.

----------


## unvint

> А в шапку темы не заглядывал ?
> Потом вродя как на диске ИТС есть тоже конфигурация полная...


Никак не найду этот дистрибутив для перехода с 2.0 на 3.0 и полный дистрибутив БП 3.0
Помогите плз.

---------- Post added at 18:50 ---------- Previous post was at 18:16 ----------

Ребят и еще вопрос. Если у меня УТ 10.3 последней конфигурации и просит площадку одну из последних для 8.2, могу ли я поставить площадку 8.3 ?

----------


## Ukei

> Спасибо за ответы и за ссылки


 - Вам нужно обновить сначала платформу (8.2 и 8.3 друг другу не мешают когда установлены одновременно), потом конфигурацию.  Потом скачать "переходник" - специальное обновление для перехода с 2.0 на 3.0. В приеципе, все. И да, пока переход на 3.0 не обязателен, хотя и видно, что редакцию 2.0 1С уже не развивают, только поддерживают, да и то по остаточному принципу.

---------- Post added at 19:41 ---------- Previous post was at 19:37 ----------




> релизы нужно ставить все каеи были по очереди?


 - Обновления - да, по очереди. Установкой (полным дистрибутивом) можно обновиться и через 10-20-30 релизов.





> Никак не найду этот дистрибутив для перехода с 2.0 на 3.0 и полный дистрибутив БП 3.0


 - Они лежат в КАТАЛОГЕ РЕЛИЗОВ, ссылки есть в шапке. Файлы с "SUPER_setup" в названии - это "все-в-одном", и установка и переходник. "setup" - установка, updstp_20 - переходник.

----------

unvint (14.01.2015)

----------


## skrest

> Никак не найду этот дистрибутив для перехода с 2.0 на 3.0 и полный дистрибутив БП 3.0
> Помогите плз.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 18:50 ---------- Previous post was at 18:16 ----------
> 
> Ребят и еще вопрос. Если у меня УТ 10.3 последней конфигурации и просит площадку одну из последних для 8.2, могу ли я поставить площадку 8.3 ?


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...951#post430951

см сообщение #242

Все это здесь в шапке есть
не путай конфигурацию и платформу.

----------


## Olga2014

здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста нужно ли заполнять в бухгалтерии 8,3 (версия 3,0) счета учета расчетов с контрагентами (там пусто). Я думала программа сама будет ставить стандартные счета, но ни в выписках, ни в поступлениях и отгрузках счета автоматически не стоят?

---------- Post added at 20:08 ---------- Previous post was at 20:05 ----------

И еще подскажите пожалуйста, где можно в настройках задать, чтобы при заполнении например поступления товаров и услуг тип цен был сразу с НДС?

----------


## Sorry-Rus

*Кому не сложно подкиньте обновления 1С Бухгалтерии на файлообменник (яндекс) , так как с других скачивает по 1кб\с
у меня щас стоит 2.0.61.4 (редакция ) и 8.2.19.83 , если можно по последнюю актуальную , заранее огромное спасибо*

----------


## sovik

Здравствуйте. 
 Еще раз прошу помочь. Благодаря вашей помощи удалось обновиться на 3.03.37.36. 
   Теперь засада с тем, что не могу загрузить КЛАДР, который по привычке скачала с сайта МИФНС.  Поняла уже, что в этом релизе должен быть не КЛАДР и ФИАС. 
    В ссылках на конфигурации выложено по 3 архива к каждому релизу. В каком-нибудь из этих архивов есть ФИАС? 
    Или его можно скачать с сайта МИФНС и загрузить в программу? Если его скачивать оттуда, то в каком формате? В DBF или XML ?

----------


## Ukei

> Теперь засада с тем, что не могу загрузить КЛАДР,


 - Это да, с КЛАДР-ом нынче засада. Тот, что требуют современные конфигурации 1С, свободно уже не скачаешь, только по подписке. ;) Вот то, что сейчас 3.0 использует:

*Федеральная информационная адресная система (ФИАС, новый КЛАДР), релиз 138 от 29.12.2014*

ВСЕ РЕГИОНЫ:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

sovik (15.01.2015)

----------


## sovik

> - Это да, с КЛАДР-ом нынче засада. Тот, что требуют современные конфигурации 1С, свободно уже не скачаешь, только по подписке. ;) Вот то, что сейчас 3.0 использует:
> 
> *Федеральная информационная адресная система (ФИАС, новый КЛАДР), релиз 138 от 29.12.2014*
> 
> ВСЕ РЕГИОНЫ:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


 СПАСИБО ОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ!

----------


## kuhum

ФИАС по регионам для 1С
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/1390df7...20regioni).zip

----------


## avm3110

> здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста нужно ли заполнять в бухгалтерии 8,3 (версия 3,0) счета учета расчетов с контрагентами (там пусто). Я думала программа сама будет ставить стандартные счета, но ни в выписках, ни в поступлениях и отгрузках счета автоматически не стоят?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 20:08 ---------- Previous post was at 20:05 ----------
> 
> И еще подскажите пожалуйста, где можно в настройках задать, чтобы при заполнении например поступления товаров и услуг тип цен был сразу с НДС?


Заполнять - обязательно. Программа не настолько умна, чтобы "читать чужие мысли" :blush:

Чтобы было "с НДС" (и заодно - "НДС внутри" или "НДС сверху")  - определяется типом цен  соответствующей номенклатуры

----------


## helenchekc

Help!!!!!  
Выскакивает ошибка: "ошибка формата потока" 
Через прогу Tool_1CD открыла базу - пишет что отсутствует таблица DBSCHEMA. 
Что делать, очень надо восстановить базу за последнюю неделю. Программа работает в файловом режиме, 1 комп, без сети и сервера. 
Весь кэш почистила, базу удаляла из списка и добавляла вновь. Платформаа 8.2, Конфигурация 1С: Салон красоты "Комильфо" 
Помогите пожалуйста......

----------


## skrest

> Help!!!!!
> Выскакивает ошибка: "ошибка формата потока"
> Через прогу Tool_1CD открыла базу - пишет что отсутствует таблица DBSCHEMA.
> Что делать, очень надо восстановить базу за последнюю неделю. Программа работает в файловом режиме, 1 комп, без сети и сервера.
> Весь кэш почистила, базу удаляла из списка и добавляла вновь. Платформаа 8.2, Конфигурация 1С: Салон красоты "Комильфо"
> Помогите пожалуйста......


Ну апросто chdbfl.exe  не  запускала ?  Такие вещи на раз исправляет.

----------


## avm3110

> Платформаа 8.2


А если не сложно - какая версия платформы (скажите все цифры). Не пробовали поднять копию базы под последним актуальным релизом 8.3 (8.3.5.1383)?

----------


## Alen55

> Help!!!!!  
> Выскакивает ошибка: "ошибка формата потока" ...


Если есть возможность зайти хотя-бы в конфигуратор, то попробуйте выгрузить свою базу (1Cv8.dt), если выгрузится, конечно. Потом переустановите платформу заново, добавьте какую-нибудь конфигурацию с нуля, а потом опять же, через конфигуратор, выгрузите свою базу. 
Это в том случае если совет уважаемого *skrest*, не исправит ситуацию. Мой совет тоже не гарантия, но иногда, чем ... не шутит.

----------


## procesha

Добрый вечер! Подскажите где можно скачать регламентированные отчеты, у меня 1С платформа 8.2 конфигурация  последний от 15 января 2015 года 2.0.64.5, главное все обновилось, а вот регламентированные отчеты старые и где взять кладр?(он подойдет от 8.3 версии?)

----------


## Ukei

> где можно скачать регламентированные отчеты, у меня 1С платформа 8.


 - Для 8.х регл. отчетность отдельно не выпускается, ждите обновления 2.0.64.6. А новый кладр вот:

*Федеральная информационная адресная система (ФИАС, новый КЛАДР), релиз 139 от 12.01.2015*

ВСЕ РЕГИОНЫ:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## avm3110

> ждите обновления 2.0.64.6


Регламентная отчетность как Вы правильно сказали уже входит в БП 2.0 и 3.0
Так что ждать для этого 2.0.64.6 - абсолютно не нужно. Кстати, например из изменений для 2.0.64.3 указано:

_В состав форм регламентированной отчетности добавлены:
    декларация по налогу, уплачиваемому в связи с применением упрощенной системы налогообложения (утверждена приказом ФНС России от 04.07.2014 № ММВ-7-3/352@);
    декларация по единому сельскохозяйственному налогу (утверждена приказом ФНС России от 28.07.2014 № ММВ-7-3/384@), применяется начиная с отчета за 2014 год;
    заявление о ввозе товаров и уплате косвенных налогов в новой редакции;
    декларация по единому налогу на вмененный доход для отдельных видов деятельности (утверждена приказом ФНС России от 04.07.2014 № ММВ-7-3/353@;
    31 форма статистической отчетности; 
_

Так что у автора вопроса видно совсем иные трудности. Как вариант - не знает где искать регламентную отчетность в БП или ещё что. Для более четкого ответа нужно более четкое описание проблемы

----------


## procesha

> - Для 8.х регл. отчетность отдельно не выпускается, ждите обновления 2.0.64.6. А новый кладр вот:
> 
> *Федеральная информационная адресная система (ФИАС, новый КЛАДР), релиз 139 от 12.01.2015*
> 
> ВСЕ РЕГИОНЫ:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


спасибо! Дома скачаю)

---------- Post added at 10:37 ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 ----------




> Регламентная отчетность как Вы правильно сказали уже входит в БП 2.0 и 3.0
> Так что ждать для этого 2.0.64.6 - абсолютно не нужно. Кстати, например из изменений для 2.0.64.3 указано:
> 
> _В состав форм регламентированной отчетности добавлены:
>     декларация по налогу, уплачиваемому в связи с применением упрощенной системы налогообложения (утверждена приказом ФНС России от 04.07.2014 № ММВ-7-3/352@);
>     декларация по единому сельскохозяйственному налогу (утверждена приказом ФНС России от 28.07.2014 № ММВ-7-3/384@), применяется начиная с отчета за 2014 год;
>     заявление о ввозе товаров и уплате косвенных налогов в новой редакции;
>     декларация по единому налогу на вмененный доход для отдельных видов деятельности (утверждена приказом ФНС России от 04.07.2014 № ММВ-7-3/353@;
>     31 форма статистической отчетности; 
> ...


в конфигурации 2.0.64.5 почему то нету регламентированной отчетности т.е. Декларация налога на прибыль ОСН, версия отчета 5.5, а в данный момент она уже идет 5.6

----------


## srttrewqw

Ребята помогите! Я начинающий бухгалер, и хотел с помошью конфигурации "Налогоплательщик" сделать отчет 2-НДФЛ. в конфигурации НАЛОГОПЛАТЕЛЬЩИК, при попытке занесения вычетов НДФЛ физ. лицу, пишет - невозможно обработать параметр "глКомпонентаСклоненияФ  О" для получения значения(( что мне делатьИ((

---------- Post added at 04:19 ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 ----------

в окне служебные сообщения пишет - "Ошибка загрузки внешней компоненты для склонения ФИО! Функции склонения будут недоступны!"..

----------


## Mila1231

Ребят привет всем, может кто подскажет есть ли какой нибудь стандартный механизм переброса данных из бухгалтерии 1с8,3 в 1с7,7?

----------


## avm3110

> есть ли какой нибудь стандартный механизм переброса данных из бухгалтерии 1с8,3 в 1с7,7?


Есть.
Типовая конфигурация "Конвертация данных 2.1" позволяет реализовывать любой обмен данными между приложениями на платформах 8.х и 7.7

---------- Post added at 07:24 ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 ----------




> Ребята помогите! Я начинающий бухгалер, и хотел с помошью конфигурации "Налогоплательщик" сделать отчет 2-НДФЛ. в конфигурации НАЛОГОПЛАТЕЛЬЩИК, при попытке занесения вычетов НДФЛ физ. лицу, пишет - невозможно обработать параметр "глКомпонентаСклоненияФ  О" для получения значения(( что мне делатьИ((
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:19 ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 ----------
> 
> в окне служебные сообщения пишет - "Ошибка загрузки внешней компоненты для склонения ФИО! Функции склонения будут недоступны!"..


1. Найти (у себя на компьютере или в инете - https://www.google.ru/search?q=NameD...GqefygOrpYD4AQ ) компоненту NameDecl.dll
2. установить эту компоненту с помощью  regsvr32
3. Пользоваться.

----------


## Ukei

> хотел с помошью конфигурации "Налогоплательщик" сделать отчет 2-НДФЛ


 - Ещё неплохо бы убедиться что Вы работаете в самой свежей технологической платформе.

----------


## avm3110

> убедиться что Вы работаете в самой свежей технологической платформе.


Если мы говорим именно о NameDecl.dll , то "последняя платформа" эту компоненту не содержит (у меня стоит последний актуальный релиз 8.3). Лично я у себя её нашёл только на диске ИТС и в дистрибе конфигурации Rarus CRM

----------


## Scream_T

День добрый. Подскажите пожалуйста, обновил БГУ  до версии  1.0.31.8 теперь при выгрузке заявок на кассовый расход в файл и последующей загрузке в СУФД ругается что не заполнено поле ГРБС/ГАИФ, поля по сводному реестру и бюджет должны быть пустыми а они с данными. Каждый раз редактировать не хорошо, как победить это? До обновления т.е. в 2014г. всё хорошо было, сравнивал форматы выгрузки вроде бы всё одно и то же может быть что то не заметил, подскажите куда копать.

----------


## avm3110

> в конфигурации 2.0.64.5 почему то нету регламентированной отчетности т.е. Декларация налога на прибыль ОСН, версия отчета 5.5, а в данный момент она уже идет 5.6


Вы наверное не совсем точны в формулировке вопроса. Потому как:
1. В конфигурации 2.0.64.5 (как и в более ранних БП 2.0) регламентированная отчетность уже заложена в конфигурацию.
2. Если у вас проблема именно с декларацией налога на прибыль, то это вопрос все ещё в реализации у 1С


_Новое в версии 2.0.64.6

    В состав форм регламентированной отчетности добавлена декларация по налогу на прибыль организаций (утверждена приказом ФНС России от 26 ноября 2014 г. N ММВ-7-3/600@), которая применяется с отчетности за 2014 год. В форме декларации реализована возможность автоматического заполнения. Печать и выгрузка этой декларации будут поддержаны в ближайших релизах. _

----------


## EVAPOST

Начиная с обновления 2.0.64.3 Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0 Проф не формируется КУДиР с 2015 года, только одна регламентная операция "расходы будущих периодов". Платформа 8.2.19.121. Учетная политика установлена. Даже в проводках не указывается содержание записи в книге доходов и расходов

----------


## kinZONE

Без сохранения файла конфигурации обновился с БП 3.037.29 до 3.0.38.22 (тестовая). Крайнее официальное обновление сейчас с новой формой Декларации УСН за 2014 г. 3.0.37.38. Не могу сообразить - ждать выхода релиза 3.0.38 для обновления или загрузить конфигурацию из файла установочного 3.0.37.38? Прошу помочь советом!!!

----------


## avm3110

> до 3.0.38.22 (тестовая)


Сейчас "последняя бета" -3.0.38.35  (от 23.01.15 ). Попробуйте её - не поможет, делайте даунграйд до 3.0.37.38

----------


## Ukei

> Сейчас "последняя бета" - 3.0.38.34 (от 12. января).


 - Уже нет. ;) Последняя - 3.0.38.35 от 23.01.2015

----------


## avm3110

> Уже нет.


УПС. И правда, сейчас обновил и действительно есть новее.

----------


## EVAPOST

Был мой вопрос выше: 
Начиная с обновления 2.0.64.3 Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0 Проф не формируется КУДиР с 2015 года, только одна регламентная операция "расходы будущих периодов". Платформа 8.2.19.121. Учетная политика установлена. Даже в проводках не указывается содержание записи в книге доходов и расходов




Все исправили. Нашли ошибку в настройке. Прописали учетную политику не с 2012 по 2015, а за каждый год отдельно. Убрали из "Сервиса" Управление датой актуальности, стояла до 2014 года, но убрали строку совсем.

----------


## aleks3372

Добрый день!
БП 2.0
Подскажите что нужно сделать что бы при поступлении денежных средств автоматически это поступление не вносилось в книгу доходы-расходы
как в самом документе убрать поступление - понятно
где в настройках?

----------


## RomanticKMW

Добрый день прошу скинте пожалуйста последовательность обновления с ссылками для скачивания Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.30.17) до актуальной на сегодняшний день. Заранее спаксибо

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день прошу скинте пожалуйста последовательность обновления с ссылками для скачивания Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.30.17) до актуальной на сегодняшний день. Заранее спаксибо


http://www.unibytes.com/folder/7108PdRKWF-B

----------


## vitamina

> Добрый день прошу скинте пожалуйста последовательность обновления с ссылками для скачивания Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.30.17) до актуальной на сегодняшний день. Заранее спаксибо


Качай последнюю 3.0.37.41 - 3.0.37.32 - 3.0.37.25 - 3.0.36.17 ... и т.д. Посмотри  *Порядок обновления Бухгалтерии 3.0* и качай те, которые выложены на дисках ИТС -> ссылка здесь

----------


## Ukei

> прошу скинте пожалуйста последовательность обновления с ссылками для скачивания Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.30.17) до актуальной


 - Качаете последний CF (ссылка есть у меня в подписи) и обновляетесь им, не нужны никакие промежуточные.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Поделитесь опытом установки и программой "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", подскажите с чего начать, что качать?


с чего начать: 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/d4dcf2f...0%A3%D0%9F.doc

----------


## Ukei

> что качать?


 - Качать технологическую платформу (лучше RePack) и конфигурацию (setup), все ссылки в шапке.

----------


## Olga2014

Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста, скажите пожалуйста выложены ли где-то диски ИТС?

----------


## Ukei

> выложены ли где-то диски ИТС?


 - Если Вы про февральский, то нет. Если вообще, то конечно: http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%D1%8B-1%D0%A1

----------

vova_nz (22.02.2015)

----------


## TacNayn

Добрый день, может кто-нибудь подсказать, как мне обновить платформу 1с с 8.2 на 8.3?

----------


## gaga515

> Добрый день, может кто-нибудь подсказать, как мне обновить платформу 1с с 8.2 на 8.3?


Возьми и просто установи платформу 8.3.

----------

TacNayn (24.03.2015)

----------


## TacNayn

Данные все ведь сохранятся?

----------


## gaga515

> Данные все ведь сохранятся?


А какие данные? платформа - это система- типа Windows, а конфигурация- там все данные, это типа - Winword :)))

ну и резервные копии базы - никто не отменял! :) создавайте!

----------


## TacNayn

> А какие данные? платформа - это система- типа Windows, а конфигурация- там все данные, это типа - Winword :)))
> 
> ну и резервные копии базы - никто не отменял! :) создавайте!


Ну ведь в 8.3 введены изменения, вот я и подумал, что они как-нибудь отобразятся на данных

----------


## gaga515

> Ну ведь в 8.3 введены изменения, вот я и подумал, что они как-нибудь отобразятся на данных


При переходе с версии 8.2 на 8.3 никакая конвертация не требуется. Вы сразу можете работать со своей конфигурацией после обновления платформы.

Опять же я не знаю какая у вас версия конфигурации.... последние релизы 3.0 не работают на платформе 8.2 - требуется 8.3!!!

----------


## Ukei

> как мне обновить платформу 1с с 8.2 на 8.3?


 - Разные платформы друг другу не мешают, просто ставьте 8.3, потом сможете удалить 8.2 когда захотите, а можете и не удалять.

----------


## avm3110

> Ну ведь в 8.3 введены изменения, вот я и подумал, что они как-нибудь отобразятся на данных


В 8-ке давно уже есть опция "режим совместимости", когда можно например на 8.3.5 спокойно работать "в режиме совместимости 8.2.13", чтобы не "повредить" какому-нибудь экзотическому функционалу.

---------- Post added at 06:39 ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 ----------




> как мне обновить платформу 1с с 8.2 на 8.3?


При установке нового релиза (апдэйта) платформы, старая не удаляется "сама собой" и по прежнему доступна для использования (только в строке запуска нужно тогда актуализировать, какой конкретно релиз какой версии платформы нужно использовать).

----------


## Olga2014

Подскажите, а есть такая же тема для 1с 8,3?

----------


## avm3110

> а есть такая же тема для 1с 8,3?


А зачем? Основные проблемы и принципы у 8.2 и 8.3 одинаковы (а вот 8.1 уже отличается, например нет управляемых форм, нет СКД и т.д.)

----------


## skrest

> Возьми и просто установи платформу 8.3.


и конфигурацию тоже.    все с нуля

----------


## Olga2014

Подскажите, пожалуйста как в 1с 8,3 сделать так, чтобы постоянно отображались ОСВ и ОСВ по счеты (чтобы не заходить в пункт меню ОТЧЕТЫ)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Подскажите, пожалуйста как в 1с 8,3 сделать так, чтобы постоянно отображались ОСВ и ОСВ по счеты (чтобы не заходить в пункт меню ОТЧЕТЫ)


Для этого служит панель "избранное", в нее вы можете поместить все наиболее часто используемые отчеты, документы и пр.
Чтобы панель избранное была всегда видна настройте ее положение "Главное меню"-"Вид"-"Настройка панелей"

----------


## Olga2014

> Для этого служит панель "избранное", в нее вы можете поместить все наиболее часто используемые отчеты, документы и пр.
> Чтобы панель избранное была всегда видна настройте ее положение "Главное меню"-"Вид"-"Настройка панелей"


У меня есть только настройка панели разделов, навигации, действий, а вот Избранное появляется только при нажатии на звездочку. Так и должно быть?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> У меня есть только настройка панели разделов, навигации, действий, а вот Избранное появляется только при нажатии на звездочку. Так и должно быть?


Для такой настройки нужно выбрать интерфейс "Такси"
Администрирование-Интерфейс

----------


## Nemo0000

Здравствуйте.
Имеется 1С 8.2 (8.2.17.143)
УТ 10.3.21.1
БП 2.0.43.12
Какой порядок обновления УТ и БП до последних версий? В интернентах пишут по разному, кто говорит, что можно сразу последнюю версию брать, кто - что нужны промежуточные. Спасибо

----------


## avm3110

> кто говорит, что можно сразу последнюю версию брать,


Да, нужно сразу брать последнюю версию платформы (на данный момент это 8.3.5.1517)




> кто - что нужны промежуточные.


Правильно говорят, если в базах есть данные, то изменения конфигураций лучше всего накатывать через промежуточные апы (это штатный вариант обновлений). Для БП 2.0 актуальный "на сейчас" релиз - 2.0.64.15




> Спасибо


Не за что, обращайтесь

----------


## Nemo0000

> 


а сама последовательность промежуточных у вас имеется/можете посмотреть/сказать? там же можно какие-то пропускать, насколько я знаю... у меня подписки на сайт 1с нет, там не посмотреть, а так не нашел.

----------


## avm3110

> там же можно какие-то пропускать, насколько я знаю


Не совсем. последовательность "третьей" цифры должна как правило идти непрерывно. Т.е. находите в при заданных первых трех цифрах ап с самой "старшей" четвертой, его качаете и им апаете, затем увеличиваете на единицу третью и цикл повторяется.
Посмотреть и скачать можно тут - http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%D0%98!/page32

Но более продвинутые могут установить самый последний релиз, а все нужное перебросить через свертку базы и механизм "Конвертация данных 2.1"

----------

Nemo0000 (28.03.2015)

----------


## Nemo0000

спасибо. Под более продвинутого я не подхожу :) посему буду подряд.

----------


## gaga515

> Здравствуйте.
> Имеется 1С 8.2 (8.2.17.143)
> УТ 10.3.21.1
> БП 2.0.43.12
> Какой порядок обновления УТ и БП до последних версий? В интернентах пишут по разному, кто говорит, что можно сразу последнюю версию брать, кто - что нужны промежуточные. Спасибо


Бухгалтерию обновлять так
BP_2.0.43.12:

BP_2.0.44.13 --
BP_2.0.45.6_UP --
BP_2.0.46.8_UP --
BP_2.0.47.9_UP --
BP_2.0.48.9_UP --
BP_2.0.49.14_UP --
BP_2.0.50.3_UP --
BP_2.0.51.9_UP --
BP_2.0.52.7_UP --
BP_2.0.53.8_UP --
BP_2.0.54.13_UP --
BP_2.0.55.7_UP --
BP_2.0.56.4_UP --
BP_2.0.57.10_UP --
BP_2.0.58.6_UP --
BP_2.0.59.4_UP --
BP_2.0.60.3_UP --
BP_2.0.61.3_UP --
BP_2.0.62.4_UP --
BP_2.0.63.6_UP --
BP_2.0.64.11_UP --
BP_2.0.64.15_UP

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Бухгалтерию обновлять так


BP_2.0.43.12:
BP_2.0.64.15_CF
Промежуточные можно и не скачивать
Конфигурация-Поддержка-Обновить конфигурацию-Выбрать файл обновления-Указать скачанный CF файл
Перед обновлением сохранить данные

----------


## gaga515

> BP_2.0.43.12:
> BP_2.0.64.15_CF
> Промежуточные можно и не скачивать
> Конфигурация-Поддержка-Обновить конфигурацию-Выбрать файл обновления-Указать скачанный CF файл
> Перед обновлением сохранить данные


Можно, но он просил попорядку!

----------


## Alen55

Для сообщение от* Nemo0000*  Посмотреть сообщение
Имеется 1С 8.2 (8.2.17.143)

Подтяните платформу "не ниже 8.2.19.80".

----------


## Nemo0000

Спасибо :) получилось

----------


## Tarra

Подскажите, пожалуйста, Бухгалтерия 8.2  (2.0. 64.16) Платформа 8.3.5.1383)
Формирую 4 ФСС за 1 кв. 2015 г. Был больничный, ФФС произвел выплату,
зарплата вместе с больничным выплачена до 31 марта1915 г.
ПРи автоматическом заполнении формы 4-ФСС выдает ошибку:
  Поле объекта не обнаружено (Дата передачиФССВыплатыПособий  )
Может быть кто-нибудь столкнулся с этой проблемой - помогите, пожалуйста

----------


## Tarra

Обновила релиз на 2.0.64.16 - все хорошо

----------


## Marita

Есть два решения
1. обновить базу до 2.0.64.18
2. протестировать ч/з Конфигуратор-Администрирование-Тестирование и исправление- Только тестирование( помогает в 80-90 %% )



> Подскажите, пожалуйста, Бухгалтерия 8.2  (2.0. 64.16) Платформа 8.3.5.1383)
> Формирую 4 ФСС за 1 кв. 2015 г. Был больничный, ФФС произвел выплату,
> зарплата вместе с больничным выплачена до 31 марта1915 г.
> ПРи автоматическом заполнении формы 4-ФСС выдает ошибку:
>   Поле объекта не обнаружено (Дата передачиФССВыплатыПособий  )
> Может быть кто-нибудь столкнулся с этой проблемой - помогите, пожалуйста

----------


## babka-57

Всем привет! Нужна обработка для  обмена данными между управлением торговлей и бухгалтерией. Все 1с 8.3 базовые, самые последние версии релизов.

----------


## avm3110

> Нужна обработка для обмена данными между управлением торговлей и бухгалтерией.


В указанных базах уже есть штатные средства для этого. Но если нужно что-то "допилить", то типовой механизм "Конвертация данных 2.1" тебе в помощь

----------

babka-57 (09.04.2015)

----------


## babka-57

> В указанных базах уже есть штатные средства для этого. Но если нужно что-то "допилить", то типовой механизм "Конвертация данных 2.1" тебе в помощь


Спасибо, что ответили. Штатные видим, синхронизация настраивается, запускается, но в бухгалтерии ничего не появляется. А как можно использовать конверацию?

----------


## avm3110

> А как можно использовать конверацию?


1. Разворчиваете файловую КД
2. Формируете обработками из КД описание методанных каждой из баз
3. В КД создаете соответствующие конфигурации
4. Выгружаете из конфигураций правила обмена (одна это из БП в УТ, вторая это из УТ в БП) и правила регистрации данных
5. Загружаете эти правила в КД
6. Смотрите что и как в правилах с помощью КД, при необходимости правите, сохраняете в файл новое правило, которое затем грузите в соответствующую базу.

Все не так страшно, как это кажется на первый взгляд:-)

----------

babka-57 (09.04.2015)

----------


## Pic_nic

Добрый день!
Два вопроса:
1. Как "безопасно" обновить Бухгалтерию с 2.0.64.11 до 2.0.64.19, через CF файл? или методом промежуточных update?
2. Как определить бухгалтерия (база) стоит: Проф, базовая или Корп? какое обновление качать?

----------


## avm3110

> Как "безопасно" обновить Бухгалтерию с 2.0.64.11 до 2.0.64.19, через CF файл? или методом промежуточных update?


Апы в четвертой цифре делаются штатно "сразу", без всяких промежуточных извратов



> Как определить бухгалтерия


Заходишь в справку "о програме" и там читаешь что написано

----------


## x-svet

как обновить отчетность? файл скачала релиз 7,70,594. что делать дальше?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> как обновить отчетность? файл скачала релиз 7,70,594. что делать дальше?


Качаете отсюда:
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...950#post437950
Там есть инструкция

----------


## m6946

Здравствуйте, уважаемые
расшифруйте для тех кто на паровозе, что обозначает аббревиатура BP82_3.0.хх.хх и для обновления чего такие файлы?
БП обновляется например BP82_2.0.64.20, а для чего BP82_3.0.хх.хх?
 Я так понимаю, к примеру: 
BP82_2.0.64.20_CF.zip  - это файл пустой конфигурации, для создания новой базы
BP82_2.0.64.20_setup.zip - это установочный файл конфигурации, накатить на пустую платформу нулёвую 1С-ку
BP82_2.0.64.20_updsetup.zip - это файл обновления конфигурации, к той что уже содержит данные

BP82_2.0.64.20_updstpb.zip - А вот это что за зверь такой?

----------


## HrenovvV

Всем привет! Кто подскажет - как перейти на редакцию 3.0 с Зарплаты 2.0.89.3 - через переходник или просто поставить установочник Зарплаты 3.0 последний?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> как перейти на редакцию 3.0 с Зарплаты 2


Устанавливаем зарплату 3.0, запускаем стартовый помощник, переносим данные из зарплаты 2.5.
Подробнее:http://www.1c.ru/news/info.jsp?id=18981

---------- Post added at 21:20 ---------- Previous post was at 21:11 ----------




> что обозначает аббревиатура BP82_3.0.хх.х


В настоящее время существуют конфигурации, работающие в управляемом и обычном приложениях.
Поэтому файл BP82_3.0.хх.х (вернее BP83_3.0.хх.х) предназначен для работы Бухгалтерия 3.0 (упр. приложение), для работы с ним нужна платформа 8.3
BP82_2.0.64.20_CF файл конфигурации, может также применяться для обновления конфигурации, минуя несколько релизов
BP82_2.0.64.20_updsetup это дистрибутив обновления, после его установки появится файл с расширением CFU, который используется для обновления с предыдущего релиза.
BP82_2.0.64.20_updstpb файл предназначен для перехода с базовой версии на проф

----------


## Tacker

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые
> расшифруйте для тех кто на паровозе, что обозначает аббревиатура BP82_3.0.хх.хх и для обновления чего такие файлы?
> БП обновляется например BP82_2.0.64.20, а для чего BP82_3.0.хх.хх?
>  Я так понимаю, к примеру: 
> BP82_2.0.64.20_CF.zip  - это файл пустой конфигурации, для создания новой базы
> BP82_2.0.64.20_setup.zip - это установочный файл конфигурации, накатить на пустую платформу нулёвую 1С-ку
> BP82_2.0.64.20_updsetup.zip - это файл обновления конфигурации, к той что уже содержит данные
> 
> BP82_2.0.64.20_updstpb.zip - А вот это что за зверь такой?


Переходите с бухгалтерии 2.0 на версию 3.0 и забудете про цифры 2.0.64.хх. Сейчас механизм перехода достаточно демокатичен и понятен.

----------


## m6946

МЫ бы перешли и даже забыли бы про 7.7..., только клиенты не хотят, а нам пофиг на чем отчетность клепать..
а по вопросу 8.2. и 8.3. мы конечно тоже не против, но вот когда перешли с 8.1. на 8.2. все бухгалтера (конечно кому это было нужно и кто понимает) 
потеряли расшифровку расходов  и теперь ее нужно ручками выгребать при формировании расходов, а так все это хорошо было сгруппировано в 8.1.. чего нет в 8.2.
я пожалуй подожду когда станет окончательно ясно какие сюрпризы нас еще ожидают.

Отдельное спасибо за ответ, все теперь понятно, осталось разобраться с управляемым приложением и обычным...
однако, если позволите, (не в качестве шпильки) в наборе файлов как раз есть файлы BP82_2.0.хх.хх  BP82_3.0.хх.хх и BP83_3.0.хх.х но думаю что логика именно 
такая как вы, уважаемый, и разъяснили.
Еще раз спасибо.

----------


## magdalena

> Устанавливаем зарплату 3.0, запускаем стартовый помощник, переносим данные из зарплаты 2.5.
> Подробнее:http://www.1c.ru/news/info.jsp?id=18981
> 
> ---------- Post added at 21:20 ---------- Previous post was at 21:11 ----------


Подскажите, а перед тем, как установить Зарплату 3 платформу нужно обновить до 8.3?
Если я правильно поняла, порядок такой: сначала платформу установить 8.3, а затем Зарплату 3.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Подскажите, а перед тем, как установить Зарплату 3 платформу нужно обновить до 8.3?
> Если я правильно поняла, порядок такой: сначала платформу установить 8.3, а затем Зарплату 3.


Последняя версия Зарплата и Управление Персоналом, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.22.216
Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом",
редакция 3.0, предназначена для использования с версией системы
1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.3.5.1383.
Поэтому, конечно, платформа должна быть 8.3

----------


## magdalena

Спасибо. У меня в данный момент стоит платформа 8.2.17.169 и ЗиУП проф 2.5.90.3
Мне нужно установить платформу 8.3.5.1383 , а затем ЗиУп 3.0
Alexandr_II, простите, если что за глупые вопросы)))) Мне устанавливать платформу сверху 8.2? А патч или эмулятор нужно потом будет устанавливать или все останется, как прежде (на версии 8.2 был патч)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Мне устанавливать платформу сверху 8.2? А патч или эмулятор нужно потом будет устанавливать или все останется, как прежде (на версии 8.2 был патч)


Платформы ставятся не поверх, а не зависимо друг от друга (для каждой - отдельная папка в Program Files - 1cv8).
Можно устанавливать сразу последнюю платформу, на 01.05.2015 это 8.3.6.1977
Если у вас нет ключей, то конечно нужен патч, можно скачать версию Repack, она не требует лечения:
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...C%D1%83!/page9

----------

magdalena (03.05.2015)

----------


## Tacker

Злободневный впрос: как в бух 2.0 сделать откат при неудачном обновлении? Установка прежней конф с загрузкой в неё сохранённой БД? Или есть какие-то более простые и логичные средства, как в 7.70?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Злободневный впрос: как в бух 2.0 сделать откат при неудачном обновлении? Установка прежней конф с загрузкой в неё сохранённой БД? Или есть какие-то более простые и логичные средства, как в 7.70?


Простое правило: перед обновлением обязательно делайте архивную копию.
Если что-то пошло не так, просто восстанавливайте предыдущее состояние из архива.

----------


## Tacker

> Простое правило: перед обновлением обязательно делайте архивную копию.
> Если что-то пошло не так, просто восстанавливайте предыдущее состояние из архива.


Сделали копию. КАК в Восьмерке сделать откат? Конфигуратор - Восстановить/Загрузить... Что? В 7.70 всё просто, здесь не приходилось.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Сделали копию.


Как вы делали копию?
Обратным путем делаете откат.
Для создания архивных копий в 1с8 существует штатный механизм, аналогичный 7.7:
Конфигуратор-Администрирование-Выгрузить информационную базу
При это создается архивный файл с расширением DT
Конфигуратор-Администрирование-Загрузить информационную базу
Восстановление из архива.

----------

Tacker (08.05.2015)

----------


## Tacker

> Как вы делали копию?
> Обратным путем делаете откат.
> Для создания архивных копий в 1с8 существует штатный механизм, аналогичный 7.7:
> Конфигуратор-Администрирование-Выгрузить информационную базу
> При это создается архивный файл с расширением DT
> Конфигуратор-Администрирование-Загрузить информационную базу
> Восстановление из архива.


А ведь при неудачном обновлении выход простой есть. Ежели конф поставщика не совпадает с конф БД, 
в Конфигураторе активируется пункт Конфигурация -> Конфигурация базы данных -> Вернуться к конфигурации БД.
Происходит откат изменений без потери вновь введенных данных пользователя.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> А ведь при неудачном обновлении выход простой есть


Смотря что понимать по неудачным обновлением.
Если обновление конфигурации поставщика прошло, а при обновлении конфигурации базы данных появились ошибки, то можно вернуться к конфигурации БД.
При более сложных неудачах наличие архивной копии обязательно.



> более простые и логичные средства, как в 7.70


А какие средства кроме восстановления из архива есть в 7.7?

----------


## Tacker

> Смотря что понимать по неудачным обновлением.
> Если обновление конфигурации поставщика прошло, а при обновлении конфигурации базы данных появились ошибки, то можно вернуться к конфигурации БД.
> При более сложных неудачах наличие архивной копии обязательно.
> 
> А какие средства кроме восстановления из архива есть в 7.7?


Вот именно, что никаких: Сохранить данные... и Восстановить данные...
А в восьмерке - Выгрузить БД, Загрузить БД, Сохранить Конф в файл, Загрузить Конф из файла... 
в общей сложности 10 возможных вариантов действий с БД и Конф.

Про неудачное обновление - именно этот вариант и произошёл, а бух в неудачку уже набила данных. 
Восстановление из сохранённой ИБ погубило бы введеный месяц документов.

----------


## sirocco

Подскажите плиз как сделать отчет с остатками по характеристикам, у меня одежда, характеристики это размеры, нужно чтобы было что то в духе: платье N 52 размера 10 штук, 54 - 5 штук и т.д. В ведомости по товарам на складах не то, там просто список остатков по товарам, а не характеристикам. Управление торговлей 11. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## avm3110

> Подскажите плиз как сделать отчет с остатками по характеристикам, у меня одежда, характеристики это размеры, нужно чтобы было что то в духе: платье N 52 размера 10 штук, 54 - 5 штук и т.д. В ведомости по товарам на складах не то, там просто список остатков по товарам, а не характеристикам. Управление торговлей 11. Заранее спасибо!


Находишь 1СниГа и он тебе за 30 минут с перекурами лабает этот отчет на СКД.

----------


## sirocco

> Находишь 1СниГа и он тебе за 30 минут с перекурами лабает этот отчет на СКД.


А средствами 1с такое нельзя реализовать, в смысле нет такой функции?

----------


## avm3110

> А средствами 1с такое нельзя реализовать, в смысле нет такой функции?


Так для этого тебе и нужен 1СниГ, чтобы "функционалом 1С" и реализовать то, что ты хочешь (просто абстрактно, не видя что и как) эта задача не решается, а давать советы "роды по телефону" конечно занятно, но мало эффективно.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> В ведомости по товарам на складах не то, там просто список остатков по товарам, а не характеристикам. Управление торговлей 11. Заранее спасибо!


В отчете откройте "Настройки", "Все действия", "Все настройки".
В качестве настройки Полей номенклатуры выберите значение "Номенклатура.Характеристи  ка".
В отчете появятся данные по характеристикам.

----------


## Sorry-Rus

*Как мне установить Зарплату и управление персоналам если я нахожусь на этой стадии ))  <---- ССЫЛКА*

----------


## arccos6pi

> *Как мне установить Зарплату и управление персоналам если я нахожусь на этой стадии ))  <---- ССЫЛКА*


вы создали пустую базу(нижний пункт),а нужно было из шаблона

а шаблон соответствующей конфигурации можно скачать тут

----------


## alexandr_ll

> *Как мне установить Зарплату и управление персоналам если я нахожусь на этой стадии ))  <---- ССЫЛКА*


"Конфигурация"-"Открыть конфигурацию"-"Загрузить конфигурацию из файла" В качестве файла должен быть файл с полной конфигурацией (cf)

----------


## алекс33.72

Добрый день!
А где теперь релизы? Ткните пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Ukei

> где теперь релизы?


 - Ссылки у меня в подписи.

----------


## алекс33.72

Добрый день!
Подскажите пожалуйста при формировании и проверки файла для ПФ
выдает
РСВ1	
30
Начиная с полугодия 2015 года отчет должен представляться по формату 2015 года.
где посмотреть этот формат?
БП 2.0.64.31

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день!
> Подскажите пожалуйста при формировании и проверки файла для ПФ
> выдает
> РСВ1	
> 30
> Начиная с полугодия 2015 года отчет должен представляться по формату 2015 года.
> где посмотреть этот формат?
> БП 2.0.64.31


Возможно вы формировали РСВ-1 до обновления. Удалите его и сформируйте заново. Версия 2.0.64.31 должна формировать этот отчет по новому формату.
Формат можно посмотреть на сайте ПФР  http://www.pfrf.ru/eservices/software/

----------


## zhumanova

Здравствуйте.
Ситуация следующая. УТ 2.2.11
есть докуиент реализации на отпуск товара в количестве 3 шт от 1 сентября
на его основании созадеся док расх.ордер 3 сент
При проведении РасхОрд система пишет служебное сообщение, что не списано по партиям 2 шт, но документ проводит

система ФИФО

----------


## zhumanova

Здравствуйте.
Ситуация следующая. УТ 2.2.11
есть докуиент реализации на отпуск товара в количестве 3 шт от 1 сентября
на его основании созадеся док расх.ордер 3 сент
При проведении РасхОрд система пишет служебное сообщение, что не списано по партиям 2 шт, но документ проводит

система ФИФО

----------


## avm3110

> система пишет служебное сообщение, что не списано по партиям 2 шт, но документ проводит


Судя по сообщению - косяк в партионном учете (сделан расход "по партиям", но к нему нет корректного приходника).
Ну а проводит потому что расходный ордер не "отвечает" за количественный учет.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте.
> Ситуация следующая. УТ 2.2.11
> есть докуиент реализации на отпуск товара в количестве 3 шт от 1 сентября
> на его основании созадеся док расх.ордер 3 сент
> При проведении РасхОрд система пишет служебное сообщение, что не списано по партиям 2 шт, но документ проводит
> 
> система ФИФО


Что за конфигурация  УТ 2.2.11? Возможно  УТ 10.2.2.11?
Нужно проверить распределение по партиям указанного товара, например, с помощью отчета ведомость по партиям товаров на складах.
Возможно, нарушена последовательность документов.

----------


## zhumanova

это торговля для Казахстана.  принцип списания товаров тот же, думаю, что и в России.  
Смотрела 2 отчета: ведомость товаров на скл и вед товаров по партиям, остатки разные.

---------- Post added at 14:24 ---------- Previous post was at 14:22 ----------

а что вы имеете в виду под корректным приходником?

----------


## avm3110

> ведомость товаров на скл и вед товаров по партиям, остатки разные.





> а что вы имеете в виду под корректным приходником?


Именно об этом я и говорю. У вас явный "разрыв по партиям" между приходными документами (поступлением товара, складским перемещением и т.д) и расходными документами (реализацией, складским перемещением).
Поэтому и получается например, что пару ботинок провели по приходу на склад "Основной" и как партия "А", а когда списывали (реализовывали), то провели как со склада "Основной", но как партию "Б"

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Смотрела 2 отчета: ведомость товаров на скл и вед товаров по партиям, остатки разные.


Разверните отчет ведомость по партиям по Документам оприходования (партиям) и Документам движения (регистраторам) и проверьте состояние партий на момент проведения и после проведения документа Расходный ордер

----------


## алекс33.72

Добрый день!
Подскажите какой релиз последний для БП 2.0?

----------


## avm3110

> какой релиз последний для БП 2.0?


2.0.64.38 	от 03.10.15

----------


## Лиза

Добрый день!
подскажите по погашению стоимости по спец одежды.
1С:Управление строительной организацией, редакция 1.3 (1.3.67.3) 

получили товар 15 сентября и Передали в эксплуатацию спец. одежду 15 сентября и теперь делают погашение стоимости за сентябрь, списания не происходит. Способ погашения стоимости линейный. Как я выяснила, берется остаток на начало месяца и вычитается уже ранее погашенная стоимость, но в данном случае на начало месяца остаток 0 и погашено 0, соответственно ничего и не списывается. Бухи говорят, что раз 15 отдали в эксплуатацию, то за 15 дней должно быть списание. Подскажите как можно решить этот вопрос.

----------


## avm3110

> Как я выяснила, берется остаток на начало месяца и вычитается уже ранее погашенная стоимость


Вы явно ошибаетесь. Если "берется остаток на начало месяца", то это уже "первоначальная стоимость минус ранее погашенная стоимость".

Ну а так - нужно смотреть как реализовано списание (в отладчике). Как вариант - что-то не так провели (отразили в учете).

----------


## Лиза

> Вы явно ошибаетесь. Если "берется остаток на начало месяца", то это уже "первоначальная стоимость минус ранее погашенная стоимость".
> 
> Ну а так - нужно смотреть как реализовано списание (в отладчике). Как вариант - что-то не так провели (отразили в учете).


по отладчику и смотрела. смотрится по регистру Учет затрат (бух) остатки обороты за месяц сентябрь, при этом рассчитываются СтоимостьНачальныеОстатки и СтоимостьНачальныеОстатки  . Далее по коду осуществляется расчет СтоимостьОстаток = СтоимостьНачальныеОстатки - СтоимостьНачальныеОстатки  , в моем случае все они равны 0. и тогда движение не формируется.

---------- Post added at 13:10 ---------- Previous post was at 13:08 ----------

по отладчику и смотрела. смотрится по регистру Учет затрат (бух) остатки обороты за месяц сентябрь, при этом рассчитываются СтоимостьНачальныеОстатки и ПогашеннаяСтоимостьНачаль  ныеОстатки. Далее по коду осуществляется расчет СтоимостьОстаток = СтоимостьНачальныеОстатки - ПогашеннаяСтоимостьНачаль  ныеОстатки, в моем случае все они равны 0. и тогда движение не формируется.

---------- Post added at 13:10 ---------- Previous post was at 13:10 ----------

по отладчику и смотрела. смотрится по регистру Учет затрат (бух) остатки обороты за месяц сентябрь, при этом рассчитываются СтоимостьНачальныеОстатки и ПогашеннаяСтоимостьНачаль  ныеОстатки. Далее по коду осуществляется расчет СтоимостьОстаток = СтоимостьНачальныеОстатки - ПогашеннаяСтоимостьНачаль  ныеОстатки, в моем случае все они равны 0. и тогда движение не формируется.

---------- Post added at 13:13 ---------- Previous post was at 13:10 ----------

Списание линейное. Срок службы спец. одежды 36 месяцев. Каждый месяц будет списываться часть стоимости спец. одежды.

---------- Post added at 13:14 ---------- Previous post was at 13:13 ----------

Списание линейное. Срок службы спец. одежды 36 месяцев. Каждый месяц будет списываться часть стоимости спец. одежды.

----------


## avm3110

> Срок службы спец. одежды 36 месяцев.


Тогда опять противоречие....
Если списание идёт в разрезе "месяц" (в течении 36 месяцев) (за каждый полный месяц износа), то тогда все правильно - у вас месяц не прошел (срок = 0 месяцев) и значит и списания за сентябрь *нет*.

Другой вопрос, если расчет идет в разрезе "день", но тогда и продолжительность "линейного списания"  должна быть 36*30=1080 дней. И только тогда можно говорить про списание "за 15 дней".

Так что идите разбирайтесь с бухами, пусть мозги не канифолят. :mad:

----------

Лиза (14.10.2015)

----------


## Лиза

> Тогда опять противоречие....
> Если списание идёт в разрезе "месяц" (в течении 36 месяцев) (за каждый полный месяц износа), то тогда все правильно - у вас месяц не прошел (срок = 0 месяцев) и значит и списания за сентябрь *нет*.
> 
> Другой вопрос, если расчет идет в разрезе "день", но тогда и продолжительность "линейного списания"  должна быть 36*30=1080 дней. И только тогда можно говорить про списание "за 15 дней".
> 
> Так что идите разбирайтесь с бухами, пусть мозги не канифолят. :mad:




:) Спасибо большое, я уж думала чего-то не понимаю, что есть какие-то тонкости.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день!
> подскажите по погашению стоимости по спец одежды.
> 1С:Управление строительной организацией, редакция 1.3 (1.3.67.3) 
> 
> получили товар 15 сентября и Передали в эксплуатацию спец. одежду 15 сентября и теперь делают погашение стоимости за сентябрь, списания не происходит. Способ погашения стоимости линейный. Как я выяснила, берется остаток на начало месяца и вычитается уже ранее погашенная стоимость, но в данном случае на начало месяца остаток 0 и погашено 0, соответственно ничего и не списывается. Бухи говорят, что раз 15 отдали в эксплуатацию, то за 15 дней должно быть списание. Подскажите как можно решить этот вопрос.


для спецодежды со сроком полезного использования свыше года погашение стоимости будет производиться, начиная с месяца, следующего за месяцем ввода в эксплуатацию. Таким образом, в текущем месяце при выполнении регламентной операции никаких проводок сформировано не будет.
См.http://www.gelios-s.ru/metsupport/1s...LEMENT_ID=1512

----------

Nixe (14.10.2015)

----------


## Nixe

*Лиза*, основное, что ты должна для себя понять: не мешай "машинке ехать". :yes:
Ты же чайнику не мешаешь кипятить воду, периодически чистя его уксусом или лимонной кислотой? Со стиралкой.... так же?
Твой вопрос больше к Бухам, а не к техникам по конфигурированию....:yes:
Создала кучку документов по оприходованию и списанию.... глянула в нужное ПБУ ( на всяк случАй)..... закрыла месяц.... снова глянула...
Сходится? 
Таки и иди спи-отдыхай....;)

----------


## Лиза

Добрый день! я опять с вопросом по бухгалтерии. конфигурация 1С:Управление строительной организацией, редакция 1.3 (1.3.67.3).
Ситуация такая: Было поступление товаров и услуг в мае, затем пришел корректировочный счет в августе. августом создают корректировку поступления с уменьшением количества (вид: Корректировка по согласованию сторон), вводят корректировочную счет-фактуру. Далее запускаю обработку Проведение документов по регистрам НДС за один день (дата документа корректировка поступления), все галочки проставлены и выбрана организация. При этом у Корректировки поступления появляется движение НДС Продажи. И при формировании отчета Книги продаж за 3 квартал (в этот период была сделана корректировка) сумма корректировки отражается (разница между первоначальной и скорректированной суммой). Бухгалтерия хочет чтобы эта корректировка отражалась в отчете Книга продаж за 2 квартал в доп листе. Вопрос: это возможно и правильно ли это?

----------


## avm3110

> и правильно ли это?


Это вопрос к аудиторам, так как возможны вполне не хилые финансовые последствия за нарушение налогового учета - явное или мнимое (мнение налогового инспектора при проверке может быть сугубо субъективным)

----------


## Tolib89

1С Контрагент стала платной. Есть какие то бесплатные альтернативы?

----------


## shoco

Пожалуйста, подскажите: иногда при завершении работы, при сохранении базы выдает: Ошибка СУДБ..... как я понимаю надо запустить файл CD, но у меня три рабочие 
базы а этот CD вижу только один файл в папке установки 1С. CD и надо запустить общий или у каждой базы свой CD должен быть?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Пожалуйста, подскажите: иногда при завершении работы, при сохранении базы выдает: Ошибка СУДБ..... как я понимаю надо запустить файл CD, но у меня три рабочие 
> базы а этот CD вижу только один файл в папке установки 1С. CD и надо запустить общий или у каждой базы свой CD должен быть?


Что значит - запустить файл CD?
Если речь идет о файле базы данных, то это файл 1Cv8.1CD. Его отдельно запустить нельзя, с ним должна работать программа 1С.
Ошибки СУБД тоже могут быть разные, что там после многоточия?
Например:
http://itsreda.ru/oshibki/1c-platfor...D-1Cv8-1CD.php

http://www.modber.ru/catalog/item2798.html

http://forum.infostart.ru/forum40/topic49539/
и т.д. вы сами могли это найти поиском в интернете

----------

shoco (11.03.2016), valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## shoco

> Что значит - запустить файл CD?
> Если речь идет о файле базы данных, то это файл 1Cv8.1CD. Его отдельно запустить нельзя, с ним должна работать программа 1С.
> Ошибки СУБД тоже могут быть разные, что там после многоточия?
> Например:
> http://itsreda.ru/oshibki/1c-platfor...D-1Cv8-1CD.php
> 
> http://www.modber.ru/catalog/item2798.html
> 
> http://forum.infostart.ru/forum40/topic49539/
> и т.д. вы сами могли это найти поиском в интернете


Я это все искала и читала, но не рискнула, разве не этот файл chdbfl.exe надо запустить? При тестировании пишет:  в процессе обновления информации базы произошла критическая ошибка: открыла подробно и пишет: в процессе обновления информационной базы произошла критическая ошибка по причине:
ошибка  СУБД : 
файл базы данных поврежден С:/1cBase/Фирма/1Cv8.1CD
У меня не одна база, поэтому боюсь что либо делать, а в примерах только про одну базу, там понятно что файл 1Cv8.1CD. А если я запущу не полетят все ли базы?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Я это все искала и читала, но не рискнула, разве не этот файл chdbfl.exe надо запустить? При тестировании пишет:  в процессе обновления информации базы произошла критическая ошибка: открыла подробно и пишет: в процессе обновления информационной базы произошла критическая ошибка по причине:
> ошибка  СУБД : 
> файл базы данных поврежден С:/1cBase/Фирма/1Cv8.1CD
> У меня не одна база, поэтому боюсь что либо делать, а в примерах только про одну базу, там понятно что файл 1Cv8.1CD. А если я запущу не полетят все ли базы?


Ессно все манипуляции делайте на копии базы, чтобы исключить необратимые последствия.
Т. е. скопируйте всю папку с информационной базой и только тогда делайте всякие тестирования и исправления.
Так сначала по одной, потом по второй и третьей.

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## shoco

> Ессно все манипуляции делайте на копии базы, чтобы исключить необратимые последствия.
> Т. е. скопируйте всю папку с информационной базой и только тогда делайте всякие тестирования и исправления.
> Так сначала по одной, потом по второй и третьей.


Копировать с диска С всю папку фирмы? потому что через конфигурацию не дает копировать, пишет ошибка.

----------


## alekxa

Уважаемые форумчане! Прошу у Вас помощи (возможно очень глупый вопрос, но все-таки:))): При обновлении выводиться список конфигураций, одна из них отмечена жирным, остальные до нее нет. Если я обновлю-установлю сразу жирненькую конфигурацию, ВОПРОС: Она содержит все обновления предыдущих конфигураций или же их все же нужно устанавливать последовательно? 
Заранее благодарна за помощь!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Уважаемые форумчане! Прошу у Вас помощи (возможно очень глупый вопрос, но все-таки:))): При обновлении выводиться список конфигураций, одна из них отмечена жирным, остальные до нее нет. Если я обновлю-установлю сразу жирненькую конфигурацию, ВОПРОС: Она содержит все обновления предыдущих конфигураций или же их все же нужно устанавливать последовательно? 
> Заранее благодарна за помощь!


Можно обновляться сразу до последней, минуя промежуточные.

----------

alekxa (21.03.2016), valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## avm3110

> При обновлении выводиться список конфигураций, одна из них отмечена жирным, остальные до нее нет


Да, нужно обновляться именно на "последнюю" (самый поздний релиз) который тебе показывается в перечне. Но после обновления нужно проверить список доступных обновлений опять, возможно уже платформа даст тебе возможность апнуться на следующий релиз.

----------

alekxa (21.03.2016)

----------


## Nixe

:eek:
Я не пОняла, чего она (1С) от меня хочет....:confused:


---------- Post added at 16:47 ---------- Previous post was at 16:40 ----------




> Уважаемые форумчане! Прошу у Вас помощи (возможно очень глупый вопрос, но все-таки:))): При обновлении выводиться список конфигураций, одна из них отмечена жирным, остальные до нее нет. Если я обновлю-установлю сразу жирненькую конфигурацию, ВОПРОС: Она содержит все обновления предыдущих конфигураций или же их все же нужно устанавливать последовательно? 
> Заранее благодарна за помощь!


Да.... все обновления в последней "жирненькой" будут. 
"Жирненькая" - это та максимально возможная, которая "встанет" на текущую... (Но не факт)...После нее ("толстушки") может быть еще "100500" обновлений.

----------


## avm3110

> Я не пОняла, чего она (1С) от меня хочет


похоже на проблему структуры файла, то поле которое программа считает Именем и Фамилией - пусты.

----------

Nixe (22.03.2016)

----------


## Nixe

> похоже на проблему структуры файла, то поле которое программа считает Именем и Фамилией - пусты.


Это я (примерно) поняла.... странно то, что в отчетах за предыдущие годы, в этой же базе, даже при перезаполнении.... подобных ошибок она (1С-ка) не выдает...:(
Откуда "могут расти ноги у этого глюка" за 2015 г.И
======
Тестировала и исправляла обоими способами.... не вылечилось :(
Ждать следующего обновления?_ До 1-го апреля еще есть время..._
=====
Это может быть связано с тем, что 1С-ники (разработчики) уже начали приводить НДФЛ к изменениям, которые нам ИФНС-ники "подарили" с 2016 года?

---------- Post added at 17:24 ---------- Previous post was at 17:16 ----------

======
Согласно утвержденным правилам, прописанным в новой редакции пункта 1 статьи 80 Налогового кодекса, все налоговые агенты, штат работников которых составляет более 25 человек, обязаны предоставлять все квартальные и годовые расчеты сумм НДФЛ исключительно в электронной форме с использованием телекоммуникационных каналов связи.
Индивидуальные предприниматели и компании, в которых трудится менее 25 работников могут воспользоваться правом подачи расчетов на бумажных носителях. Для этого им понадобиться новый бланк 6-НДФЛ.
Сроки подачи расчетов в 2015-2016 году 
Напомним, что до внесения изменений в Налоговое законодательство, работодатели подавали расчеты ежегодно по уже привычной форме 2-НДФЛ. Делать это было необходимо до 1 апреля года, следующего за отчетным.
С 2016 года предоставлять данные придется в четыре раза чаще — ежеквартально. Налоговые агенты будут должны предоставить соответствующие расчеты сумм НДФЛ исчисленных за:
I квартал; 
полугодие; 
девять месяцев; 
год. 
Отчеты 6-НДФЛ сдаются ежеквартально, не позднее последнего числа месяца следующего за отчетным периодом.
Сроки предоставления формы 6-НДФЛ на 2016 год
за 1 квартал 2016 года — до 3 мая 2016 года включительно;   
за полугодие 2016 года — до 1 августа 2016 года включительно; 
за 9 месяцев 2016 года — до 31 октября 2016 года включительно. 
      Штрафы 
Для самых «забывчивых» предусмотрены штрафы. Если организация или индивидуальный предприниматель не успеют предоставить расчет в десятидневный срок, налоговики могут приостановить операции по счетам опоздавших. Но и это еще не все. Просроченная отчетность 6-НДФЛ может стать причиной для привлечения работодателя к материальной ответственности — штрафу в тысячу рублей за каждый месяц непредставления.
Образец новой формы 6-НДФЛ можно найти в приложении к проекту приказа ФНС России «Об утверждении формы расчета сумм налога на доходы физических лиц, исчисленных и удержанных налоговым агентом (форма 6-НДФЛ) и порядка по ее заполнению, а также формата и порядка представления расчета сумм налога на доходы физических лиц, исчисленных и удержанных налоговым агентом в электронной форме».
Нюансы и особенности 
В отличие от формы 2-НДФЛ, которая составляется и подается отдельно по каждому работнику, расчет 6-НДФЛ — это форма по налогу, который исчислен в общем по компании.
Если предельно допустимый срок сдачи новых расчетов 6-НДФЛ выпадет на праздник или выходной, крайний срок будет автоматически перенесен на следующий за нерабочим первый рабочий день.
Дополнительно следует напомнить о новой статье 126.1 Налогового кодекса, согласно которой за предоставление недостоверных сведений компанию или индивидуального предпринимателя могут оштрафовать на 500 рублей за каждый документ, в котором были допущены ошибки.
Источник:Бухсофт.ру
=======
Вот....

----------


## fdgdfngjed1

всем привет, в 1с я не шарю, надо настроить УТ 10.3, пробовал сам все сделать но не получается, то одно то другое не так, есть люди готовые помочьИ?м

----------


## rodon7160

Помогите, кто знает ! 1. С какой версии УТ 11.2 начинается поддержка ЕГАИС 
2 Как отключить всплывающее окно регистрации Интернет поддержки  в УТ 11.3

----------


## Online_Z

> 2 Как отключить всплывающее окно регистрации Интернет поддержки  в УТ 11.3


11.3 ?! - это какая-то бэта-версия? новее 11.2 не видел
как отключается в 11.3 не знаю, а в 11.2 в "НСИ и администрирование" > "Интернет-поддержка"

---------- Post added at 10:13 ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 ----------




> 2 Как отключить всплывающее окно регистрации Интернет поддержки  в УТ 11.3


11.3 ?! - это какая-то бэта-версия? новее 11.2 не видел
как отключается в 11.3 не знаю, а в 11.2 в "НСИ и администрирование" > "Интернет-поддержка"

----------


## Vitao

Не обнаружен HASP ключ защиты конфигурации !!! как быть уже 3 дня пытаюсь что-то сделать. Ничего не получается. Может кто знает

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

Сделать так чтобы он был обнаружен!

----------


## Vitao

Снять его вообще можно?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Снять его вообще можно?


Разумеется. Выглядит как немного необычная флешка.

----------


## avm3110

> Не обнаружен HASP ключ защиты конфигурации !!!


А ключ у вас легальный (аппаратный или программный)? Или же вы юзаете "лекарство"?

В зависимости от точности ответа и зависят дальнейшие телодвижения по устранению проблемы

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> В зависимости от точности ответа и зависят дальнейшие телодвижения по устранению проблемы


Для начала пусть еще напишет версию платформы и версию конфигурации. А то наверно полагает что мы тут все ясновидящие...

----------


## Vitao

"лекарство" ищу. ключ защиты конфигурации просит, а не платформы

---------- Post added at 17:31 ---------- Previous post was at 17:31 ----------

http://www.unibytes.com/7.dFA-UIPZoLqw-Us4P3UgBB

---------- Post added at 17:32 ---------- Previous post was at 17:31 ----------

платформы меняла. все одну и ту же проблему пишет, эмулятор и патч не помогают

---------- Post added at 17:33 ---------- Previous post was at 17:32 ----------

конфигурация общепит для 1с 8.2

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

Ищите отученную от ключа. Должна быть где то на форуме.

----------


## Vitao

именно эта нужна. для Беларуси

----------


## HungryDaze

Господа, тут какой-то супер поиск для гениев, поэтому не могли бы вы ответить на пару простых вопросов.

Я правильно понимаю, что если у меня взломанная УТ, то логиниться моей учёткой ИТС не стоит?

Как вы скачиваете всякие классификаторы и справочники? Можно как-нить обойтись без сервера?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Господа, тут какой-то супер поиск для гениев, поэтому не могли бы вы ответить на пару простых вопросов.
> 
> Я правильно понимаю, что если у меня взломанная УТ, то логиниться моей учёткой ИТС не стоит?
> 
> Как вы скачиваете всякие классификаторы и справочники? Можно как-нить обойтись без сервера?


Управление торговлей - типовая конфигурация, защиты не имеет. По-видимому взломанная все же платформа.
Если есть действующая подписка ИТС, то для регистрации на сайте 1С состояние платформы значения не имеет, правда непонятно, зачем тогда взламывать.
Что касается справочников и классификаторов, то часть из них есть в свободном доступе (классификатор банков на РБК, классификатор адресов на сайте ФНС), другие можно найти в комплектах поставок, которые выкладываются на форуме.

----------

HungryDaze (08.08.2016), valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## Саменов

помогите найти http://infostart.ru/public/202239/ или http://infostart.ru/public/411250/

----------


## avm3110

> помогите найти http://infostart.ru/public/202239/ или http://infostart.ru/public/411250/


Может тут лучше просить? - http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...460#post463460

----------

Саменов (16.08.2016)

----------


## bogdann_st

Помогите скачать обработку с infostart.ru
Очень нужно!!! ПОЖАЛУЙСТА 
http://infostart.ru/public/347558
bogdanstopachynsky@gmail.com

----------


## avm3110

> Помогите скачать обработку с infostart.ru
> Очень нужно!!! ПОЖАЛУЙСТА


Если так уж очень нужно, то возможно тут лучше попросить? - http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...460#post463460

----------


## алекс33.72

Добрый день!
БП 3.0
Подскажите как добавить в функционале зарплата - удержания -категорию удержания свою со своими проводками? (сейчас стандартный набор-алименты,профсоюзные взносы и т.д.)

----------


## avm3110

> Добрый день!
> БП 3.0
> Подскажите как добавить в функционале зарплата - удержания -категорию удержания свою со своими проводками? (сейчас стандартный набор-алименты,профсоюзные взносы и т.д.)


Вы немного путаете разные вещи.
Есть "виды начислений", которые могут быть "стандартные", либо "свои"
а есть "отражение зарплаты в регламентированном учете", когда при уже рассчитанные начисления "конвертируются" в бухгалтерские проводки по тем или иным правилам.

Т.е. в общем случае - вначале создаете свой вид начислений, а затем уже настраиваете, чтобы этот вид начислений правильно "отражался"

----------


## алекс33.72

> Вы немного путаете разные вещи.
> Есть "виды начислений", которые могут быть "стандартные", либо "свои"
> а есть "отражение зарплаты в регламентированном учете", когда при уже рассчитанные начисления "конвертируются" в бухгалтерские проводки по тем или иным правилам.
> 
> Т.е. в общем случае - вначале создаете свой вид начислений, а затем уже настраиваете, чтобы этот вид начислений правильно "отражался"


Вообще-то я спрашивала про удержания,а не начисления

----------


## avm3110

> Вообще-то я спрашивала про удержания,а не начисления


(задумчиво) а в контексте вопроса - в чем разница? Механизм-то тот же самый.

----------


## алекс33.72

> (задумчиво) а в контексте вопроса - в чем разница? Механизм-то тот же самый.


Как раз очень отличается...
И я спрашивала не как создать свой вид удержаний, а как создать свою КАТЕГОРИЮ УДЕРЖАНИЙ
Если знаете скажите путь

----------


## avm3110

> Добрый день!
> БП 3.0
> Подскажите как добавить в функционале зарплата - удержания -категорию удержания *свою со своими проводками*? (сейчас стандартный набор-алименты,профсоюзные взносы и т.д.)


Девушка - какие могут быть "проводки" в начислениях или в удержанияхИИ
Проводки появляются лишь на этапе "отражение зарплаты в рег. учете"

И что вы понимаете под термином "*категория* удержания"ИИ?

----------


## алекс33.72

> Девушка - какие могут быть "проводки" в начислениях или в удержанияхИИ
> Проводки появляются лишь на этапе "отражение зарплаты в рег. учете"
> 
> И что вы понимаете под термином "*категория* удержания"ИИ?


При создании вида удержания указывается КАТЕГОРИЯ УДЕРЖАНИЯ
именно это я и имела ввиду
Откройте 1С и увидите что я имела ввиду....

----------


## alexandr_ll

> При создании вида удержания указывается КАТЕГОРИЯ УДЕРЖАНИЯ
> именно это я и имела ввиду


Категория удержания является перечислением, и  без внесения изменений в конфигурацию добавить новую категорию нельзя.

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## алекс33.72

> Категория удержания является перечислением, и  без внесения изменений в конфигурацию добавить новую категорию нельзя.


Спасибо за нормальный ответ!!
Т.е. если я обновляюсь файлом cf при обновлении все слетит?
Если я добавлю через конфигуратор?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Спасибо за нормальный ответ!!
> Т.е. если я обновляюсь файлом cf при обновлении все слетит?
> Если я добавлю через конфигуратор?


Либо при обновлениях добавить в правила обновления исключение по этому перечислению, либо после обновления снова его добавлять.
Имейте ввиду, что добавление строки в список перечислений может повлечь за собой необходимость изменений в каких-нибудь модулях программы.

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## avm3110

> Спасибо за нормальный ответ!!


Если "вопрос *своих проводок*" изначально не стоял - зачем было спрашивать?




> Т.е. если я обновляюсь файлом cf при обновлении все слетит?
> Если я добавлю через конфигуратор?


Если конфигурация стоит на поддержке - то изменить (добавить) перечисление - нельзя, нужно снимать с поддержки.

Если конфигурация находится в режиме "Редактируется с сохранением поддержки", то обновление возможно либо через "сравнить и объединить конфигурации" с cf-файлом, либо при обновление с файлом cfu 
В любом случае у вас будет выбор - либо "оставить свои изменения", либо "убить их обновлением".

----------


## алекс33.72

> Либо при обновлениях добавить в правила обновления исключение по этому перечислению, либо после обновления снова его добавлять.
> Имейте ввиду, что добавление строки в список перечислений может повлечь за собой необходимость изменений в каких-нибудь модулях программы.


Спасибо!!

----------


## Tacker

> Обычная конфигурация бухгалтерия 3.0. И все равно лицензию подавай.


 А скрин вывесите, пожалуйста. Может, дело не совсем в лицензии.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> А скрин вывесите, пожалуйста. Может, дело не совсем в лицензии.


Обычный экран запроса лицензии
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/H1eG/p1CDVdchh

----------


## Tacker

> Обычный экран запроса лицензии
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/H1eG/p1CDVdchh


Это не обычный экран запроса лицензии. Ежели вы устанавливаете платформу на компьютер БЕЗ аппаратного ключа USB согласно инструкции в файле _ПРОЧТИ МЕНЯ!!!.txt, то всё должно работать нормально.
Повторюсь: ежели, конечно, конфигурация Бух 3.0 типовая. Сам работаю не один год. Ранее на этом ПК ничего подобного установлено не было?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Это не обычный экран запроса лицензии. Ежели вы устанавливаете платформу на компьютер БЕЗ аппаратного ключа USB согласно инструкции в файле _ПРОЧТИ МЕНЯ!!!.txt, то всё должно работать нормально.
> Повторюсь: ежели, конечно, конфигурация Бух 3.0 типовая. Сам работаю не один год. Ранее на этом ПК ничего подобного установлено не было?


А как по вашему должен выглядеть экран запроса лицензии?
См.. например
http://tavalik.ru/poluchenie-pl-1spredpriyatie-8/
В настоящее время на компьютере установлена платформа 8.3.9.1850 RePack х86, пытаюсь установить  8.3.9.1850 RePack х64. Устанавливаю так, как указано в файле _ПРОЧТИ МЕНЯ!!!.txt, , то есть запуск файла 1cEntRepack.
Конфигурации все типовые. Вы не могли несколько лет использовать RePack  8.3.9.1850 х64, он только месяц как вышел.

----------


## Tacker

Имелось в виду, что не первый год ставлю Репаки - никогда ни разу типовые конфигурации не заикались  об лицензии. Да и сейчас работают и не вякают.

----------


## Tacker

> А как по вашему должен выглядеть экран запроса лицензии?
> См.. например
> http://tavalik.ru/poluchenie-pl-1spredpriyatie-8/
> В настоящее время на компьютере установлена платформа 8.3.9.1850 RePack х86, пытаюсь установить  8.3.9.1850 RePack х64. Устанавливаю так, как указано в файле _ПРОЧТИ МЕНЯ!!!.txt, , то есть запуск файла 1cEntRepack.
> Конфигурации все типовые. Вы не могли несколько лет использовать RePack  8.3.9.1850 х64, он только месяц как вышел.


Сдаётся мне, имеет смысл пообщаться с автором репаков - обязательно что-нибудь подскажет.

----------


## babaich

Доброго времени дня! После установки последнего обновления конфигурации 2.0.66.3, при запуске программы имеем окно с сообщением о необходимости обновления ТП с версии 8.2.19.130 на версию 8.3.8.1747, в чем фишка, зачем мне это нужно? 8.2 снимают с поддержки? После обновления платформы конфигурацию тоже придется обновлять на версию 3.0?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Доброго времени дня! После установки последнего обновления конфигурации 2.0.66.3, при запуске программы имеем окно с сообщением о необходимости обновления ТП с версии 8.2.19.130 на версию 8.3.8.1747, в чем фишка, зачем мне это нужно? 8.2 снимают с поддержки? После обновления платформы конфигурацию тоже придется обновлять на версию 3.0?


Не снимают, просто переходят на платформу 8.3, с ней 8.2 работает быстрее..

БП срок поддержки пока продолжается, а ЗиУП 2.5 до марта 2018 года, КА 1.1 до мая 2017

----------


## avm3110

> Не снимают, просто переходят на платформу 8.3, с ней 8.2 работает быстрее..


перечитал 4 раза - ничего не понял:blush:

А каким образом платформа 8.2 может работать быстрее с платформой 8.3 если перейти на 8.3? :confused:

----------


## newmetoda

> перечитал 4 раза - ничего не понял:blush:
> 
> А каким образом платформа 8.2 может работать быстрее с платформой 8.3 если перейти на 8.3? :confused:


Это как купить и пересесть на новое автомобиль.


Существует платформа и конфигурация.   Платформа это как автомобиль или патефон. Конфигурация это как водитель или пластинка (от него зависит как ведет себя платформа что с чем сравнивать или к чему прибавлять от чего отнимать и т.д.).  У вас была Лада Гранта ваша 8.2 и купили новенькую феррари  8.3.  от того что вы пересели на новую машину лучше водит вы не будете, но измениться комфорт и быстрота езды.

На счет рекомендации перейти на другую платформу 8.2 и 8.3 отличаются не только скоростью работы, но и тем что в 8.3 есть еще пару функций и возможностей чего нет в 8.2.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> перечитал 4 раза - ничего не понял:blush:
> 
> А каким образом платформа 8.2 может работать быстрее с платформой 8.3 если перейти на 8.3? :confused:


Не платформа, а базы 8.2 (то есть ред БП 2.0 УТ 10.3 ЗиУП 2.5 и т.д.) работают на платформе 8.3 быстрее.. :)

----------


## avm3110

> Не платформа, а базы 8.2 (то есть ред БП 2.0 УТ 10.3 ЗиУП 2.5 и т.д.) работают на платформе 8.3 быстрее.. :)


Мне кажется что это явный миф (как в анекдоте про прапорщика и головную боль - "там же кость"). Ну когда из-за быстродействия 1С что либо существенно меняла в типовых конфахИ?

Другой вопрос - "технологичность" и "снижение издержек" разработки.... 1С вынуждена нести издержки по разработке и поддержке типовых форм отчетности, которые в свою очередь уже давно и очень сильно опираются на механизм БСП. Ну а используемые библиотеки БСП очень сильно привязаны к версии платформы:

 - "Библиотека стандартных подсистем 8.2", редакция 2.0      - предназначена для использования с платформой "1С:Предприятие 8.2" версии 8.2.15.
 - "Библиотека стандартных подсистем 8.2", редакция 2.1      - предназначена для использования с платформой "1С:Предприятие 8.2" не ниже версии 8.2.17
 - "Библиотека стандартных подсистем", редакция 2.2           - предназначена для использования с платформой "1С:Предприятие 8.3" не ниже версии 8.3.5.1336
 - "Библиотека стандартных подсистем", редакция 2.3           - предназначена для использования с платформой "1С:Предприятие 8.3" не ниже версии 8.3.8.1652

Посему и видать, что отчетность и для БП трехи и для БП двухи начали делать на базе одной и той же версии БСП (а значит и нужно синхронизировать и версию платформы)

----------

babaich (17.12.2016), Tacker (17.12.2016)

----------


## Tacker

> перечитал 4 раза - ничего не понял:blush:
> 
> А каким образом платформа 8.2 может работать быстрее с платформой 8.3 если перейти на 8.3? :confused:


Вам не совсем верно ответили. Бухгалтерию 2.0, разработанная для платформы 1С:Предприятие 8.2, нужно переводить на работу на платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3, которая в настоящее время актуальна. Для неё была создана Бухгалтерия 3.0, на неё идёт (или уже почти прошёл) постепенный перевод пользователей.
В перспективе платформа 8.2 будет закрыта, как её предшественницы 8.0 и 8.1, и от Бухгалтерии 2.0 тоже придётся отказываться, поскольку её функционал не будет соответствовать функционалу платформы, особенно - грядущей 8.4.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Вам не совсем верно ответили. Бухгалтерию 2.0, разработанная для платформы 1С:Предприятие 8.2, нужно переводить на работу на платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3, которая в настоящее время актуальна. Для неё была создана Бухгалтерия 3.0, на неё идёт (или уже почти прошёл) постепенный перевод пользователей.
> В перспективе платформа 8.2 будет закрыта, как её предшественницы 8.0 и 8.1, и от Бухгалтерии 2.0 тоже придётся отказываться, поскольку её функционал не будет соответствовать функционалу платформы, особенно - грядущей 8.4.


Рано или поздно от ред 2.0 придётся отказаться это понятно, но минимум 1 год ещё 2017 весь есть :-)

----------


## Online_Z

> Доброго времени дня! После установки последнего обновления конфигурации 2.0.66.3, при запуске программы имеем окно с сообщением о необходимости обновления ТП с версии 8.2.19.130 на версию 8.3.8.1747, в чем фишка, зачем мне это нужно? 8.2 снимают с поддержки? После обновления платформы конфигурацию тоже придется обновлять на версию 3.0?


Служба технической поддержки Фирмы "1С" подтвердила, что это не опечатка и не ошибка -  конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" редакции 2.0 для технологической платформы 8.2 больше выпускаться не будет.
Начиная с релиза 2.0.66.1 типовой конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" редакции 2.0 необходимо использование платформы 8.3. 
http://www.online-ufa.ru/content/new...atform-1c-8-3/
каких-либо других комментариев, зачем и почему,  чем грозит, если устанавливать обновления без перехода на 8.3, к сожалению получить не удалось.

----------

babaich (18.12.2016)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Служба технической поддержки Фирмы "1С" подтвердила, что это не опечатка и не ошибка -  конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" редакции 2.0 для технологической платформы 8.2 больше выпускаться не будет.
> Начиная с релиза 2.0.66.1 типовой конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" редакции 2.0 необходимо использование платформы 8.3. 
> http://www.online-ufa.ru/content/new...atform-1c-8-3/
> каких-либо других комментариев, зачем и почему,  чем грозит, если устанавливать обновления без перехода на 8.3, к сожалению получить не удалось.


ни чем не грозит писал оф письмо   и мне ответили. Поддержка ред. 2.0 Бухгалтерии предприятия продолжается.

----------


## newmetoda

> Служба технической поддержки Фирмы "1С" подтвердила, что это не опечатка и не ошибка -  конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" редакции 2.0 для технологической платформы 8.2 больше выпускаться не будет.
> Начиная с релиза 2.0.66.1 типовой конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" редакции 2.0 необходимо использование платформы 8.3. 
> http://www.online-ufa.ru/content/new...atform-1c-8-3/
> каких-либо других комментариев, зачем и почему,  чем грозит, если устанавливать обновления без перехода на 8.3, к сожалению получить не удалось.


http://v8.1c.ru/overview/release_8_3_9/

http://downloads.v8.1c.ru/content/Pl...1-e61f135f174b

----------


## Tacker

> ни чем не грозит писал оф письмо   и мне ответили. Поддержка ред. 2.0 Бухгалтерии предприятия продолжается.


Исключительно в плане обновления отчётности и изменения форм документов, но развития функционала более не предусматривается. Такая же ситуация и с Предприятием 7.7.

----------


## Tacker

> Служба технической поддержки Фирмы "1С" подтвердила, что это не опечатка и не ошибка -  конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" редакции 2.0 для технологической платформы 8.2 больше выпускаться не будет.
> Начиная с релиза 2.0.66.1 типовой конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" редакции 2.0 необходимо использование платформы 8.3. 
> http://www.online-ufa.ru/content/new...atform-1c-8-3/
> каких-либо других комментариев, зачем и почему,  чем грозит, если устанавливать обновления без перехода на 8.3, к сожалению получить не удалось.


Возможны два варианта сообщений при попытке обновиться на устаревшей платформе: "Обновлений для вашей конфигурации не найдено" и "Для дальнейшей работы обновите платформу до версии 8.3"
За дословность не ручаюсь, но по смыслу - встречал уже и то, и другое.

----------


## Tacker

> Рано или поздно от ред 2.0 придётся отказаться это понятно, но минимум 1 год ещё 2017 весь есть :-)


Практика показывает, что лучше не затягивать. Переход в последний момент может привести к ситуации, когда вы внезапно оказываетесь перед интерфейсом совершенно незнакомой программы, поскольку изменений чем дальше - тем больше.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Не снимают, просто переходят на платформу 8.3, с ней 8.2 работает быстрее..
> 
> БП срок поддержки пока продолжается, а ЗиУП 2.5 до марта 2018 года, КА 1.1 до мая 2017


Дайте пожалуйста ссылку по поводу поддержки КА 1.1 до мая 2017 года. Здесь http://1c.ru/news/info.jsp?id=20538 информация другая.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Дайте пожалуйста ссылку по поводу поддержки КА 1.1 до мая 2017 года. Здесь http://1c.ru/news/info.jsp?id=20538 информация другая.


С 01.05.2017 года на поддержке останется только подредакция 2.2 конфигурации "1С:Комплексная автоматизация, редакция 2". вот я и сделал вывод что 1.1 до мая. Может конечно я ошибаюсь.. Это написано при скачивание обновы с сайта ИТС для ред 2

----------


## megapon

Здравствуйте. Люди подскажите пожалуйста как мне обновиться с Бухгалтерию предприятия ПРОФ 8.2.19.130 на 8.3.8.1747. Ткните пальцем весь день сегодня Ваш форум изучаю куча ссылок путаюсь пока.

----------


## алекс33.72

> Здравствуйте. Люди подскажите пожалуйста как мне обновиться с Бухгалтерию предприятия ПРОФ 8.2.19.130 на 8.3.8.1747. Ткните пальцем весь день сегодня Ваш форум изучаю куча ссылок путаюсь пока.


Для начала поставьте актуальную(последнюю) платформу 8.3

----------


## megapon

Вот в этом я прошу мне помочь. Точнее объяснить что мне нужно сдлеать сделать. правильно ли я понял что мне нужно поставить одну из этих сборок?! 
 ссылка на этот форум

----------


## алекс33.72

> Вот в этом я прошу мне помочь. Точнее объяснить что мне нужно сдлеать сделать. правильно ли я понял что мне нужно поставить одну из этих сборок?! 
>  ссылка на этот форум


Да
Скачиваете суперкомплект и переход с 2.0
Разархивируете
Устанавливаете конфигурацию 8.3
Читаете файл тхт как перейти

----------

megapon (09.01.2017)

----------


## vitamina

> Вот в этом я прошу мне помочь. Точнее объяснить что мне нужно сдлеать сделать. правильно ли я понял что мне нужно поставить одну из этих сборок?!


*megapon*/ Поставь вот это:

Платформа 8.3.8.2197 от 02.11.2016 -> ссылка 

Патч на платформу -> ссылка

Сначала ставится платформа (при установке убрать галочку на установку HASPDRIVER). По окончании запускается патч и патчится *backbas.dll* новой платформы

И запускай под 8.3 свою Бухгалтерию 2.0

----------

megapon (09.01.2017)

----------


## Мадам

Добрый день! Не могу установить платформу 8 3 чтобы работать с релизом 8.2 разрядность системы не 64. 
Устанавливала разные платформы 
На одних не запускаются установочные файлы, на других пишут (На платформе 8 3 8 1747 - ) Что не удается запустить модуль C:\program failes\1cv8\8 3 8 1747\bin\cjmcntr dell.YRESULT-107374179S Обратитесь в службу поддержки
Платформа 8 3 9 1850 windows - не запускается установочный файл
Платформа 8 3 92033 windows - не запускается установочный файл 
Что я делаю не так не пойму

----------


## megapon

> *megapon*/ Поставь вот это:
> 
> Платформа 8.3.8.2197 от 02.11.2016 -> ссылка 
> 
> Патч на платформу -> ссылка
> 
> Сначала ставится платформа (при установке убрать галочку на установку HASPDRIVER). По окончании запускается патч и патчится *backbas.dll* новой платформы
> 
> И запускай под 8.3 свою Бухгалтерию 2.0


Я еще забыл уточнить у меня х64 если это важно... а второй что за патч?!

----------


## vitamina

> Я еще забыл уточнить у меня х64 если это важно... а второй что за патч?!


Без разницы - 32 или 64. А патч - это чтобы без лицензии работало

----------

megapon (03.02.2017)

----------


## avm3110

> Без разницы - 32 или 64. А патч - это чтобы без лицензии работало


Думаю вы друг-друга не поняли и посему возможны иллюзии :blush:

Во-первых - есть лечилка для клиента, а есть для сервера. Указанная dll-ка это лечилка для клиента и только клиента 32-х битного (раньше все клиенты были исключительно 32-х битные, но сейчас под 8.3.9 уже появились 64-х битные клиенты)

----------

megapon (03.02.2017)

----------


## Влад90210

Нужна Помощь!
Есть такая функция:
 Запрос = Новый Запрос;
	Запрос.УстановитьПараметр(  "ТекущийДокумент", ЭтотОбъект.Ссылка);
	Запрос.Текст =
	"ВЫБРАТЬ
	|	Номер,
	|	Дата,
	|	ДоговорКонтрагента,
	|	ДоговорКонтрагента.ВидДог  вора КАК ВидДоговораКонтрагента,
	|	ДоговорКонтрагента.Ведени  Взаиморасчетов КАК ДоговорВедениеВзаиморасче  тов,
	|	ДоговорКонтрагента.Наимен  ваниеДляПечати КАК ДоговорНаименованиеДляПеч  ати,	
	|	ДоговорКонтрагента.Выводи  ьИнформациюОСделкеПриПеч  тиДокументов КАК ПечататьСделку,	
        |	Сделка,
	|	Контрагент КАК Покупатель,
	|	Организация,
	|	Организация КАК Поставщик,
	|	Ответственный.ФизЛицо.Наим  енование КАК Отпустил,
	|	Получил,
	|	ПолучилПоДругомуДокументу  ,
	|	ДокументПодтверждающийПол  номочия, 
	|	ПредставительОрганизации КАК ПредставительПоставщика,
	|	ДолжностьПредставителяОрг  анизации КАК ДолжностьПредставителяОрг  анизации,
	|	ВЫРАЗИТЬ(МестоСоставления  окумента КАК СТРОКА(1000)) КАК МестоСоставленияДокумента  ,
	|   ДоверенностьСерия,
	|	ДоверенностьНомер,
	|	ДоверенностьДата,
	|	ОтпускПроизвел,
	|	АдресДоставки,
	|	СуммаДокумента,
	|	ВалютаДокумента,
	|	УчитыватьНДС,
	|	СуммаВключаетНДС
	|ИЗ
	|	Документ.РеализацияТоваро  Услуг КАК РеализацияТоваровУслуг
	|
	|ГДЕ
	|	РеализацияТоваровУслуг.Сс  лка = &ТекущийДокумент";
	Шапка = Запрос.Выполнить().Выбрать()  ;
	Шапка.Следующий();
Пишет следующею ошибку:
{Документ.РеализацияТоваро  вУслуг.МодульОбъекта(107)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Выполнить)
	Шапка = Запрос.Выполнить().Выбрать()  ;
по причине:
{(19, 11)}: Поле не найдено "МестоСоставленияДокумент  "
ВЫРАЗИТЬ(<<?>>МестоСоставлен  ияДокумента КАК СТРОКА(1000)) КАК МестоСоставленияДокумента  ,
P.S. версия 1с 8.2

----------


## Влад90210

Нужна Помощь!
Есть такая функция:
 Запрос = Новый Запрос;
	Запрос.УстановитьПараметр(  "ТекущийДокумент", ЭтотОбъект.Ссылка);
	Запрос.Текст =
	"ВЫБРАТЬ
	|	Номер,
	|	Дата,
	|	ДоговорКонтрагента,
	|	ДоговорКонтрагента.ВидДог  вора КАК ВидДоговораКонтрагента,
	|	ДоговорКонтрагента.Ведени  Взаиморасчетов КАК ДоговорВедениеВзаиморасче  тов,
	|	ДоговорКонтрагента.Наимен  ваниеДляПечати КАК ДоговорНаименованиеДляПеч  ати,	
	|	ДоговорКонтрагента.Выводи  ьИнформациюОСделкеПриПеч  тиДокументов КАК ПечататьСделку,	
        |	Сделка,
	|	Контрагент КАК Покупатель,
	|	Организация,
	|	Организация КАК Поставщик,
	|	Ответственный.ФизЛицо.Наим  енование КАК Отпустил,
	|	Получил,
	|	ПолучилПоДругомуДокументу  ,
	|	ДокументПодтверждающийПол  номочия, 
	|	ПредставительОрганизации КАК ПредставительПоставщика,
	|	ДолжностьПредставителяОрг  анизации КАК ДолжностьПредставителяОрг  анизации,
	|	ВЫРАЗИТЬ(МестоСоставления  окумента КАК СТРОКА(1000)) КАК МестоСоставленияДокумента  ,
	|   ДоверенностьСерия,
	|	ДоверенностьНомер,
	|	ДоверенностьДата,
	|	ОтпускПроизвел,
	|	АдресДоставки,
	|	СуммаДокумента,
	|	ВалютаДокумента,
	|	УчитыватьНДС,
	|	СуммаВключаетНДС
	|ИЗ
	|	Документ.РеализацияТоваро  Услуг КАК РеализацияТоваровУслуг
	|
	|ГДЕ
	|	РеализацияТоваровУслуг.Сс  лка = &ТекущийДокумент";
	Шапка = Запрос.Выполнить().Выбрать()  ;
	Шапка.Следующий();
Пишет следующею ошибку:
{Документ.РеализацияТоваро  вУслуг.МодульОбъекта(107)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Выполнить)
	Шапка = Запрос.Выполнить().Выбрать()  ;
по причине:
{(19, 11)}: Поле не найдено "МестоСоставленияДокумент  "
ВЫРАЗИТЬ(<<?>>МестоСоставлен  ияДокумента КАК СТРОКА(1000)) КАК МестоСоставленияДокумента  ,
P.S. версия 1с 8.2

----------


## avm3110

А в чем помочь?

Ну во-первых писать код 
Запрос.УстановитьПараметр( "ТекущийДокумент", ЭтотОбъект.Ссылка); 
несколько "избыточно" более верно писать
Запрос.УстановитьПараметр( "ТекущийДокумент", Ссылка);

Ну а во-вторых: у тебя нет в документе "Реализация товаров и услуг" такого реквизита МестоСоставленияДокумента  . Именно это система тебе и сообщает

----------


## Влад90210

Проблема в том, что реквизит есть и все нормально работало до обновления, после обновления начало писать эту ошибку :(

----------


## avm3110

Дайте скрин реквизитов документа Реализация Товаров и Услуг (с рашифровкой типа реквизита Местонахождения)

----------


## Stendal

Подскажите плиз. ввод начальных остатков по авансам выданным в валюте не идет из ут в бп. Что сделать чтобы пошел? И еще вопросик, как настроить, чтоб в приходных доках из ут в бп сразу проставлялись все счета учета? Спс большое.

----------


## h2lion

Подскажите как обновить регламентированную отчетность?  Нужны новые формы, есть старые, хотя сама конфигурация предпоследняя. И все должно быть уже в порядке. В чем может быть проблема?

----------


## Tacker

> Подскажите как обновить регламентированную отчетность?  Нужны новые формы, есть старые, хотя сама конфигурация предпоследняя. И все должно быть уже в порядке. В чем может быть проблема?


Обновить конфигурацию до актуальной. Формы обновляются вместе с конфигурацией.

----------

h2lion (07.02.2017)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Подскажите как обновить регламентированную отчетность?  Нужны новые формы, есть старые, хотя сама конфигурация предпоследняя. И все должно быть уже в порядке. В чем может быть проблема?


Возможно, это
https://42clouds.com/ru-ru/manuals/r...reporting.html

----------

h2lion (07.02.2017)

----------


## fucksociety

Столкнулся с такой бедой, мало кто смог чего объяснить. Спецы по 1с-у головы и все остальное где есть мозг пообламовали, не смогли создать даже демку драную и это для любой конфигурации... но я не об этом , вот собственно решение: 
1)почистить кеш, гдето было в сети 
2)проверить (путь) имя каталога информационной базы. не воспринимал кириллицу и латинницу вместе (...\Users\Админ.Domain\AppData\Roaming\1C...  ). Помогло сразу, но так и не пойму 21 век а до сих пор программы символы различать не научились...

----------


## fucksociety

Беда называлась "Не уникальное имя вашей  г**баной  - перег**баной базы!!!"

----------


## Tacker

> Беда называлась ...


Кому же может придти в голову намешать вместе кириллицу и латиницу? :-) :-) А нервничать не надо, просто следует соблюдать некие общепринятые правила.

----------


## fucksociety

Просто я был оштрафован на фирме, за то что вовремя это не сделал...:(

----------


## 5875019

Добрый вечер. Кто может посдказать как это можно убрать? Добавил фото где все видно.
http://savepic.ru/12871864.png

----------


## Tacker

> Добрый вечер. Кто может посдказать как это можно убрать? Добавил фото где все видно.
> http://savepic.ru/12871864.png


В таком разрешении ничего не видно.

----------


## b-d-k

1с8 Мисофт Бухгалтерия для Беларуси 1.6.73.14. Работаем по оплате. Подскажите какими документами правильно отражать реализацию услуг в программе: "Реализация товаров и услуг" или "Акт об оказании производственных услуг? Что такое "Переданные счета учета"? Это нужно самому ввести в план счетов забалансовый счет для отражения оказанных услуг? Документ "Закрытие месяца" не списывает счет 20 на счет 90.4. Документ "Реализация по оплате и НДС 60 дней" формирует проводки на счет 91, а не на 90. Уж не знаю что и делать. Кто знает секреты работы по оплате в 1с 8 Мисофт 1.6?

----------


## Aleksig700

товару присваивается код вида 00-ХХХХХХХХ. подскажите как убрать "00-" ? перелазил интернет, но так и не нашел где меняется.

----------


## avm3110

> товару присваивается код вида 00-ХХХХХХХХ. подскажите как убрать "00-" ? перелазил интернет, но так и не нашел где меняется.


где присваивается? когда присваивается?

а попробовать например ПриЗаписи "отрезать" лишнее - нельзя?

----------


## vor

Добрый день. Подскажите чайнику в печатной форме документа не печатает копейки 8.2 Бух РБ

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. Подскажите чайнику в печатной форме документа не печатает копейки 8.2 Бух РБ


Наверное, неправильный формат вывода числа в печатной форме. Стоит что-нибудь типа "#Ч15.0", а должно быть "#Ч15.2"

----------


## vor

А где я это могу посмотреть?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> А где я это могу посмотреть?


В модуле соответствующего документа, в процедуре Печать

----------


## avm3110

> В модуле соответствующего документа, в процедуре Печать


Если это внешняя печатная форма документа, то в соответствующем модуле "Внешней печатной формы" :blush:

----------


## saprtv

Добрый день!
установлена платформа 8.3. - Есть установочный файл "БП Базовая". Сам по себе не запускается - пишет ошибку архива. Через Запуск 1с - добавить - пишет отсутствует файл базы данных 1cv8.1cd . До этого как-то всё устанавливала, вспомнить не могу как. Помогите, пожалуйста. Нужна новая пустая база, и на другом компе пробовала - никак

----------


## Online_Z

> Есть установочный файл "БП Базовая".


что из себя представляет этот установочный файл?

----------


## saprtv

Здесь брада:
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 3.0.48.21 от 14.03.2017
Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ, переход с БАЗОВОЙ ДЛЯ 1) - всё в 1 архиве

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день!
> установлена платформа 8.3. - Есть установочный файл "БП Базовая". Сам по себе не запускается - пишет ошибку архива. Через Запуск 1с - добавить - пишет отсутствует файл базы данных 1cv8.1cd . До этого как-то всё устанавливала, вспомнить не могу как. Помогите, пожалуйста. Нужна новая пустая база, и на другом компе пробовала - никак


Посмотрите это http://www.a-franch.ru/index.php/mod...anie-bazy-1s-8

----------

saprtv (15.03.2017)

----------


## saprtv

Спасибо, всё получилось

----------


## Aleksig700

печатаю на термотрансферном принтере, периодически этикет лента приклеивается к риббону и печать останавливается. было у кого нибудь такое?

----------


## avm3110

А какой у тебя релиз платформы 1С? :blush:

----------


## rikony

Обновление курса валют в БП крайнего релиза  только для подписчеков диска ИТС ! Однако

----------


## Tacker

> Обновление курса валют в БП крайнего релиза  только для подписчеков диска ИТС ! Однако


Правильно - падписчегов. :-)

----------

rikony (28.03.2017)

----------


## rikony

> Правильно - падписчегов. :-)


как обойти то ? :)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> как обойти то ? :)


Сам не проверял, может быть здесь?
http://programmist1s.ru/kursyi-valyu...-8-3-zagruzka/

----------


## Ichiro

Здравствуйте!
У меня такая проблема, я запускаются выгрузку из сторхаус в 1с82, а у меня выходит ошибка

Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Записать) Новый Товар.Записать(); по причине: Не удалось записать: "Номенклатура"!

Как решить?

----------


## avm3110

> Здравствуйте!
> У меня такая проблема, я запускаются выгрузку из сторхаус в 1с82, а у меня выходит ошибка
> 
> Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Записать) Новый Товар.Записать(); по причине: Не удалось записать: "Номенклатура"!
> 
> Как решить?


Тут могут быть проблемы с "задвоением" номенклатуры, а может быть банальная проблема с нумерацией (сбилась автонумерация у справочника).

С задвоением - посмотри на какой номенклатуре "сыпится" программа и проверь - нет ли такой же

с нумерацией - посмотри какие "самые последние" номера у уже существующих элементов справочника

----------


## Ichiro

> Тут могут быть проблемы с "задвоением" номенклатуры, а может быть банальная проблема с нумерацией (сбилась автонумерация у справочника).
> 
> С задвоением - посмотри на какой номенклатуре "сыпится" программа и проверь - нет ли такой же
> 
> с нумерацией - посмотри какие "самые последние" номера у уже существующих элементов справочника


Как посмотреть проблему с нумерацией, просто я бухгалтер, а не программист

----------


## avm3110

Выводите список элементов справочника и смотрите "самые старшие номера".
Заодно попробуйте сами ручками создать номенклатуру и записать ее - пройдет ли эта операция нормально в интерактивном режиме

----------


## Flower-elena

Здравствуйте!
Прошу помочь в вопросе по 1с ЗУП (проф)
Сделала обновление конфигурации на 3.1.2.120 или 121 и после этого когда захожу в регламентированную отчетность, она вся не активна, не могу открыть ни один из прошлых отчетов (ни ПФР, ни ФСС, ни ндфл) и не могу создать новую, ни одна кнопка так же не активна. Это так должно или что-то я не так обновила? На сегодняшний день стоит последняя версия обновления 3.1.2.153.

----------


## rikony

> Обновление курса валют в БП крайнего релиза  только для подписчеков диска ИТС ! Однако


В общем пока не чего я не нашел :(
Может кто что придумал ? 
Или есть внешняя обработка загрузки И?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> В общем пока не чего я не нашел :(
> Может кто что придумал ? 
> Или есть внешняя обработка загрузки И?


Обратите внимание на константу "Использовать альтернативный сервер для загрузки курсов валют"

----------

алекс33.72 (14.04.2017)

----------


## lekhaplaton

> Здравствуйте!
> Прошу помочь в вопросе по 1с ЗУП (проф)
> Сделала обновление конфигурации на 3.1.2.120 или 121 и после этого когда захожу в регламентированную отчетность, она вся не активна, не могу открыть ни один из прошлых отчетов (ни ПФР, ни ФСС, ни ндфл) и не могу создать новую, ни одна кнопка так же не активна. Это так должно или что-то я не так обновила? На сегодняшний день стоит последняя версия обновления 3.1.2.153.


Пишите в личку .

----------


## алекс33.72

> Обратите внимание на константу "Использовать альтернативный сервер для загрузки курсов валют"


Спасибо!!

----------


## Aleksig700

Занимаюсь торговлей автозапчастями и ремонтом автомобилей. Стоит УТ 10.3. Можно ли в нее добавить оказанные услуги ( по автосервису) или надо только новую конфигурацию устанавливать заточенную под СТО (это не сильно охото делать только).

----------


## Yrd03

можно

----------


## Aleksig700

> можно


если не сложно можно сказать в каком разделе? а то что то не догоняю я :confused:

----------


## Yrd03

Реализация товаров и услуг в форме есть "Услуги" закладка и в "Поступлении товаров и услуг " тоже

----------


## Aleksig700

> Реализация товаров и услуг в форме есть "Услуги" закладка и в "Поступлении товаров и услуг " тоже


спасибо)

----------


## belova2002

Здравствуйте, хочу поделиться опытом. Недавно обращалась сюда https://www.pro1c-alfa.ru/, все очень понравилось, хорошее обслуживание, помогли, полностью довольна, все доступно и понятно.

----------


## Aleksig700

Всем привет.
В связи с переходом на онлайн кассы возник следующий вопрос.
Стоит УТ 10.3 собираюсь привязать к ней фискальник.
Дело в том, что одна часть товара приходит от поставщиков "проводимая", а друга не "проводимая".
Как сделать, что бы продажи производить по старому (делать все чеки и контролировать все товары в рознице) но на фискальник отправлять только "проводимый" товар.

----------


## Akakiy_Supra

Здравствуйте, я в 1С новичок, так что разбираюсь как могу! Вообщем такое дело, я создаю простейшую базу ведения остатков и мне нужно следующее - У меня есть 13 складов, 1 из которых основной, куда поступает все что заказывают, а остальное это магазины. так вот, я веду учет складов через документы (приход, расход), и мне нужно сделать так, чтобы при проведении документа реализации-продажи тот товар который я отправляю в магазин плюсовался в остатках в данном документе, а с оновного склада вычитался. Не могу построить запрос. Помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Здравствуйте, я в 1С новичок, так что разбираюсь как могу! Вообщем такое дело, я создаю простейшую базу ведения остатков и мне нужно следующее - У меня есть 13 складов, 1 из которых основной, куда поступает все что заказывают, а остальное это магазины. так вот, я веду учет складов через документы (приход, расход), и мне нужно сделать так, чтобы при проведении документа реализации-продажи тот товар который я отправляю в магазин плюсовался в остатках в данном документе, а с оновного склада вычитался. Не могу построить запрос. Помогите, пожалуйста!


Это не запрос а движения регистров. В свойствах документа вкладка Движения и кнопка "Конструктор Движений".

----------

Tacker (17.05.2017)

----------


## Akakiy_Supra

> Это не запрос а движения регистров. В свойствах документа вкладка Движения и кнопка "Конструктор Движений".


Спасибо большое!

----------


## Akakiy_Supra

Теперь задам немного другой вопрос. У меня есть, например, 2 регистра сведений - это основной склад и розничный. Как мне сделать документ так, чтобы при его проведении те товары, которые я там обозначил списывались с основного склада и добавлялись в розничный, т.е. перетаскивались?

----------


## lekhaplaton

> Теперь задам немного другой вопрос. У меня есть, например, 2 регистра сведений - это основной склад и розничный. Как мне сделать документ так, чтобы при его проведении те товары, которые я там обозначил списывались с основного склада и добавлялись в розничный, т.е. перетаскивались?


Ставь точку останова и лови в отладчике, далее ловкость рук и никакого мошенничества :good:!

----------


## Akakiy_Supra

> Ставь точку останова и лови в отладчике, далее ловкость рук и никакого мошенничества :good:!


А можно прям немного поточнее?)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Теперь задам немного другой вопрос. У меня есть, например, 2 регистра сведений - это основной склад и розничный. Как мне сделать документ так, чтобы при его проведении те товары, которые я там обозначил списывались с основного склада и добавлялись в розничный, т.е. перетаскивались?


Вам не нужны несколько регистров сведений, а нужен один регистр накопления "Остатки товаров на складах" с измерениями Товары и Склады, а с Ресурсом - Количество.
Тогда при проведении документа перемещения товаров движения будут:
Приход товара на розничный склад
Расход товара с оптового склада
Возможно, еще понадобятся данные по суммам, если на розничный склад будет передаваться товар с наценкой.

----------


## PhoenixGreat

Подскажите ищу БСП на 8,3 для собственной разработки есть ссылки?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Подскажите ищу БСП на 8,3 для собственной разработки есть ссылки?


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...D0%98!/page118

----------


## Traffic74

Изменяю печатную форму счет фактуры в 1с 8,3 , сохраняю. А при печати все остается как раньше. В чем может быть проблема?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Изменяю печатную форму счет фактуры в 1с 8,3 , сохраняю. А при печати все остается как раньше. В чем может быть проблема?


Где изменяете? Где сохраняете? Как печатаете?

----------


## Online_Z

> Изменяю печатную форму счет фактуры в 1с 8,3 , сохраняю. А при печати все остается как раньше. В чем может быть проблема?


наверное что-то делаете не так

----------


## Traffic74

Захожу в изменение печатной формы добавляю строку которую мне надо и сохраняю. Но при этом ни чего не меняется. Но если я удаляю то что в скобках то при печати форма не доступна.

----------


## Alexcander

Всем доброго время суток
После обновления конфигурации на 2.0.66.32 Документ начисления налогов с ФОТ начисляет бешаные суммы по обязательному пенсионному страхованию. Начисляет за весь год как будь то  они с начала года вообще не начислялись. Кто нибудь столкнулся с такой проблемой? Как разруливали?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Захожу в изменение печатной формы добавляю строку которую мне надо и сохраняю. Но при этом ни чего не меняется. Но если я удаляю то что в скобках то при печати форма не доступна.


1. Предполагаю, что конфигурация у вас -Бухгалтерия 3.0
2.  Наверное, изменяете вы так: Администрирование - Печатные формы, отчеты и обработки - Макеты печатных форм Макет Счет-фактура по Постановлению № 1137
3.  Предположим, что ниже строки ""Валюта " вы хотите добавить строку, например, "Госконтракт"
Если просто ниже приписать нужное значение, то на печать оно не будет выводиться, поскольку в конфигураторе область шапки ограничена снизу строкой "Валюта", и все, что мы вставляем ниже не выводится.
Следует поступить так:
Выделить строку "Валюта" и выбрать команду "раздвинуть". При этом над строкой валюта появится пустая строка, а область шапки увеличится на одну строку. Теперь содержимое строки "Валюта" копируем в новую пустую строку,  а последнюю строку очищаем и пишем в ней нужный нам текст. Сохраненный отредактированный макет будет выводиться как вы хотели.

----------

Traffic74 (05.07.2017)

----------


## Traffic74

Спасибо. Все получилось!

----------


## Traffic74

Не получается создать резервную копию базы. Вроде все создается потом происходит ошибка (настолько быстро что не успеваю посмотреть что это) и снова начинается создание резервной копии но при этом пишет что файл уже существует. Если изменить имя файла то начинается снова сохранение резервной копии и потом в самом конце ошибка и все по новой. Восстановить резервную копию из этих фалов нельзя! Что это может бытьИИ

----------


## Tacker

> Не получается создать резервную копию базы. Вроде все создается потом происходит ошибка (настолько быстро что не успеваю посмотреть что это) и снова начинается создание резервной копии но при этом пишет что файл уже существует. Если изменить имя файла то начинается снова сохранение резервной копии и потом в самом конце ошибка и все по новой. Восстановить резервную копию из этих фалов нельзя! Что это может бытьИИ


Ежели штатные средства не работают, есть подозрение, что надо заново переустановить платформу, поскольку явно нарушен механизм сохранения. Ну и для 1С есть множество специальных сторонних решений, как то 1С:Обновлятор, 1С:Архиватор и иже с ними, а так же и сохраняльщиков данных более общего назначения от отечественных и зарубежных производителей..

----------


## lekhaplaton

Добрый день, подскажите по настройке синхронизации Общепит 3.0 и Розница 2.2. Смотрю типовой обмен из общепита в розницу не переносятся документы поступления, кто-то настраивал такой обмен?
Самому правила нужно делать или я  неправильно настроил?

----------


## Рузиля

Добрый день пытаюсь обновить 1с бухгалтерия ПРОФ 8.2 на 8.3 платформа 8.3.10.2168 обновление 3.0.44.177 пишет
прекращена работа программы Microsoft -R HTML приложение. Базовая обновилась без проблем.Помогите пожалуйста кто знает в чем причина.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день пытаюсь обновить 1с бухгалтерия ПРОФ 8.2 на 8.3 платформа 8.3.10.2168 обновление 3.0.44.177 пишет
> прекращена работа программы Microsoft -R HTML приложение. Базовая обновилась без проблем.Помогите пожалуйста кто знает в чем причина.


С какого релиза 8.2 обновляетесь?
Почему обновлете на релиз 2016 года (3.0.44.177 - от 20.10.2016)?
В какой момент выходит ошибка?
Делали тестирование и исправление и очистку кэша?

----------


## Рузиля

У меня стоит ПРОФ Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.65.48) на сколько я поняла обновлений на проф 8.2 больше не было пытаюсь перейти на 8.3 этим обновлением 3.0.44.177. Тестирование и исправление делала,а очистку кэша нет.Сейчас попробую. Если делаю что то не то посоветуйте что надо сделать.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> У меня стоит ПРОФ Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.65.48) на сколько я поняла обновлений на проф 8.2 больше не было пытаюсь перейти на 8.3 этим обновлением 3.0.44.177. Тестирование и исправление делала,а очистку кэша нет.Сейчас попробую. Если делаю что то не то посоветуйте что надо сделать.


Обновлений на 8.2 действительно не будет, но это не значит , что не будет обновляться Бухгалтерия 2.0. Просто для установки этих обновлений нужна платформа 8.3. При запуске таких баз следует изменить режим запуска с 8.2 на 8.3.

----------


## Рузиля

Платформу 8.3 я поставила.Запускаю как 8.2

----------


## Рузиля

> Платформу 8.3 я поставила.Запускаю как 8.3


Платформу 8.3 я поставила.Запускаю как 8.3

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Платформу 8.3 я поставила.Запускаю как 8.3


Тогда вы сможете обновить и конфигурацию Бухгалтерия 2.0 до текущего релиза 2.0.66.35

----------

Рузиля (16.08.2017)

----------


## Рузиля

> Тогда вы сможете обновить и конфигурацию Бухгалтерия 2.0 до текущего релиза 2.0.66.35


Спасибо большое что объяснили, я этого не понимала довела до 2.0.66.35, Пытаюсь посадить 3.0.51.27.
Служебные сообщения. Много.
На удаляемый объект ----------- есть ссылки в объектах основной конфигурации.  
Видимо конфигурация НЕ ТИПОВАЯ. Фирме 25 лет там много всего накопилось. Всякая чушь.(Отчеты какие то не понятные) Удалить бы все это и сделать типовой. Но не знаю как.

----------


## Online_Z

> Спасибо большое что объяснили, я этого не понимала довела до 2.0.66.35, Пытаюсь посадить 3.0.51.27.
> Служебные сообщения. Много.
> На удаляемый объект ----------- есть ссылки в объектах основной конфигурации.  
> Видимо конфигурация НЕ ТИПОВАЯ. Фирме 25 лет там много всего накопилось. Всякая чушь.(Отчеты какие то не понятные) Удалить бы все это и сделать типовой. Но не знаю как.


работайте пока в 2.0
для перехода на 3.0 пригласите специалиста

----------


## Рузиля

> работайте пока в 2.0
> для перехода на 3.0 пригласите специалиста



ВСЕ СДЕЛАЛА ОБНОВИЛА на 3.0.51.27. СПАСИБО ВСЕМ БОЛЬШОЕ, ОСОБЕННО alexandr_ll  ОН МНЕ СВОИМИ СОВЕТАМИ ВСЕГДА ПОМОГАЕТ  КОГДА СЛУЧАЕТСЯ СТУПР, МЫ ВЕДЬ ГЛАВНЫЕ БУХГАЛТЕРА ,А НЕ ПРОГРАМИСТЫ

----------


## Давыдовка ВРН

ребят скиньте ссылку на леченую 1с, чтобы не просила лицензию.
aleksejj-chervjakov00@yandex.ru
заранее спасибо

----------


## Tacker

> ребят скиньте ссылку на леченую 1с, чтобы не просила лицензию.
> aleksejj-chervjakov00@yandex.ru
> заранее спасибо


Платформу? Которую? Конфигурацию? Какую?

----------


## алекс33.72

Добрый день!
Кто-нибудь подключал через СБИС кассу к 1С Бухгалтерии 3,0?
Подскажите порядок действий в 1С где и как открыть,загрузить файл?

----------


## Давыдовка ВРН

> Платформу? Которую? Конфигурацию? Какую?


платформу 8.3 базовая. любой конфигурации

----------


## Tacker

> платформу 8.3 базовая. любой конфигурации


Платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.3.10.2561 https://yadi.sk/d/ey5OSMmc3MZMzz


А конфигурацию выбирайте из списка:
http://1c.ru/rus/support/release/categ.jsp?GroupID=88

----------


## Aleksig700

Всем привет. стоит 1С УТ10.3. 
Настало время стедалть смс рассылку списку контактов. подскажите проще внедрить в смс сервис по расылке (какой?) или воспользоваться сторонними программами.
кто как пользуется?

----------


## ФеяС

Подскажите пожалуйста, есть обновления платформы 8.3.10 Версия с графическим интерфейсом (крыжики и галочки) и без графического интерфейса.  В чем разница? Какую из них устанавливать? Спасибо заранее за ответ.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Подскажите пожалуйста, есть обновления платформы 8.3.10 Версия с графическим интерфейсом (крыжики и галочки) и без графического интерфейса.  В чем разница? Какую из них устанавливать? Спасибо заранее за ответ.


Не совсем понятно, что значит "крыжики и галочки". Возможно речь идет об управляемом и обычном приложении. Это определяется в конфигурации базы данных. Например Бухгалтерия 3.0 использует управляемые формы, а 2.0 - обычные.

----------


## Mapatnk

Почему ссылки на платформу больше не действительны?

----------


## Tacker

delete

----------


## Tacker

> Почему ссылки на платформу больше не действительны?


Платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.3.10.2561 Платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.3.10.2561

----------


## Tacker

> Почему ссылки на платформу больше не действительны?


Версии посвежее здесь

----------


## Traffic74

Добрый вечер. Помогите как в печатной форме счет фактуры добавить новую строку код вида товара.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый вечер. Помогите как в печатной форме счет фактуры добавить новую строку код вида товара.


Нужно знать конфигурацию и ее релиз

----------


## Traffic74

Управление торговлей, редакция 11.2 (11.2.2.106)

----------


## 2job

кто подскажет, отслеживает ли платформа 1С и отправляет ли данные о железе, лицензиях, айпиадресах и т.д. и т.п.? здесь была тема про это?

----------


## Tacker

> кто подскажет, отслеживает ли платформа 1С и отправляет ли данные о железе, лицензиях, айпиадресах и т.д. и т.п.? здесь была тема про это?


Да наверняка. Как и любая другая современная программа. Другое дело, принимаются ли меры по поступающей информации. То, что совершенно точно интересует 1С, это наличие или отсутствие договора ИТС, ибо без него значительная часть сервисов не фунциклирует.

----------


## Pelageya

Подскажите, пожалуйста, почему у меня не отображается товар в остатке в торговом зале, когда захожу в корректировщик остатков егаис? Получаю ТТН, передаю в регистр №2, оформляю приходный ордер, в оценке склада я вижу этот товар, но в корректировщике нет и по регистру №2 отображается отрицательный остаток и предлагает списать сразу этот товар﻿

----------


## Tacker

> Да наверняка. Как и любая другая современная программа. Другое дело, принимаются ли меры по поступающей информации. То, что совершенно точно интересует 1С, это наличие или отсутствие договора ИТС, ибо без него значительная часть сервисов не фунциклирует.


Из опыта: Нуралиеву эта информация интересна, как статистика. Совершенно очевидно, что без подключения он-лайн поддержки (что невозможно при отсутствии договора) функционал программы совершенно недостаточен для нормальной работы. Речь идёт, конечно, о Предприятии 8.2 и 8.3. Предприятие 7.70 и без поддержки функционирует нормально. Но куда в более скромных объёмах, чем старшие версии.

----------


## vvarior

Подскажите, 1с 8.3.12.1567, сегодня обновил БП 3.0.65.69 при обновлении через конфигуратор когда жать принять изменения выскочило "не уникальный номер документа справочника" нажал принять все поставилось все работает.
Как мне теперь посмотреть на что ругалось и куда это зайти надо?
Если захожу администрирование - обслуживание - результаты обновления - тех. информация об обновлении то пишет что все установлено нормально ошибок нету...

----------


## vvarior

код справочника не уникальный прочие доходы и расходы  - вот что выдал, куда копать

----------


## Xsphere

Приветствую Господа, такая проблема, ставил платформу и кряк соответственно 8.3.12.1616, работает 10 минут и вылетает без ошибок без ничего, проблема только на 1 компьютере, кто сталкивался? Что можете посоветовать?

----------


## Fltr

> Приветствую Господа, такая проблема, ставил платформу и кряк соответственно 8.3.12.1616, работает 10 минут и вылетает без ошибок без ничего, проблема только на 1 компьютере, кто сталкивался? Что можете посоветовать?


Попробуйте платформу 8.3.12.1529

----------


## Tacker

> Приветствую Господа, такая проблема, ставил платформу и кряк соответственно 8.3.12.1616, работает 10 минут и вылетает без ошибок без ничего, проблема только на 1 компьютере, кто сталкивался? Что можете посоветовать?


Сдаётся мне, джентльмены, что дело отнюдь не в релизе платформы, а в некоей конфликтной ситуации, связанной с конкретной программой на конкретном компьютере.

----------


## Online_Z

> Приветствую Господа, такая проблема, ставил платформу и кряк соответственно 8.3.12.1616, работает 10 минут и вылетает без ошибок без ничего, проблема только на 1 компьютере, кто сталкивался? Что можете посоветовать?


Проблема имеет место быть на ломанных версиях платформы, причины и лечение не известны. Программа просто закрывается ровно через 10 минут, без сообщений и дампов. Если это привет от системы защиты, то не понятно, почему на аналогичных машинах такой проблемы не наблюдается.

----------


## Fltr

> Проблема имеет место быть на ломанных версиях платформы, причины и лечение не известны. Программа просто закрывается ровно через 10 минут, без сообщений и дампов. Если это привет от системы защиты, то не понятно, почему на аналогичных машинах такой проблемы не наблюдается.


Проблема возникает как на ломанной так и на лицензионных. Поскольку переход на новый релиз платформы актуален (последний релиз Бухгалтерии 3.0.65.69 требует платформу не ниже 8.3.12.1529), то последнюю неделю только этим и занимался. Опытным путем выяснил, что стабильно работающий релиз 8.3.12.1529.

----------

Xsphere (25.09.2018)

----------


## Online_Z

> Опытным путем выяснил, что стабильно работающий релиз 8.3.12.1529.


С этим абсолютно согласен, из 8.3.12.* на сегодняшний день 8.3.12.1529 - это самый стабильный и ставить выше я бы пока не советовал.




> Проблема возникает как на ломанной так и на лицензионных...


А вот это подтвердить не могу, т.к. у моих клиентов на лицензионных версиях подобной проблемы не возникало.

----------


## Xsphere

Да опытным путем установил что проблема не привязана к "лицензионности" ввиду того что вылетает с hasp ключом так же как и без него, единственный костыль который помог это поднять апач и расшарить через web сервер.

----------


## Online_Z

> Да опытным путем установил что проблема не привязана к "лицензионности" ввиду того что вылетает с hasp ключом так же как и без него, единственный костыль который помог это поднять апач и расшарить через web сервер.


Хм... а ранее на проблемных компах не стояло ничего взломанного? Может эта новая параноидальная система защиты 1с находит какие-то остатки/следы взлома и сама в себя от этого кончает?

----------


## Xsphere

> Хм... а ранее на проблемных компах не стояло ничего взломанного? Может эта новая параноидальная система защиты 1с находит какие-то остатки/следы взлома и сама в себя от этого кончает?


самый ор в том что на компе с которого расшарена 1с в веб стоит кряк :rolleyes: А по поводу паронои очень даже может быть.
З.Ы. Проблемный комп только один из 5.

----------


## Xsphere

> Хм... а ранее на проблемных компах не стояло ничего взломанного? Может эта новая параноидальная система защиты 1с находит какие-то остатки/следы взлома и сама в себя от этого кончает?


Скорее всего просто новый виток внедрения новых защит. Но на вебе работает и славай как грится яйцам.

----------


## Online_Z

> самый ор в том что на компе с которого расшарена 1с в веб стоит кряк :rolleyes: А по поводу паронои очень даже может быть.
> З.Ы. Проблемный комп только один из 5.


Т.е. на клиенте нужен только тонкий клиент? Снеси полную платформу и поставь только тонкого

----------


## Xsphere

> Т.е. на клиенте нужен только тонкий клиент? Снеси полную платформу и поставь только тонкого


Суть не в толщине платформы, суть в получении информации о лицензии, если оставлю тонкий клиент но будет коннектиться по файловому варианту один хрен будет вылетать.
При коннекте к веб-серверу он получает лицензию с "крякнутого" сервера и все работает ок, но как только что то начинает исполняться на проблемном компе = вылет.

----------


## Aleksig700

Подскажите, делаю корректировку поступления в 8.2 УТ10.3. Корректировка отражается только в счет-фактуре. Но в ней цены в закупе отражаются. Как изменить цены закуп, на розничные.?
И в самом документе корректировка поступления как изменить цены на розничные.?

----------


## Aleksig700

8.2 УТ 10.2. при продажах в чеке выбираем наличка или платежная карта. далее в отчетах о розничных продажах, когда нажимаешь оплата платежными картами отображался только б/н. потом что то произошло или что то наделал, что там отображается и платежная карта и наличка. ка исправить это?  скрин ниже
13554.jpg

----------


## aigar

Есть самописна база на 8.1 для работы с турникетами работает с 2008 года из за чего регистры сведений уже очень много мета занимают. Хотел просто перенести в новую конфигурацию справочники и запустить чистую базу но не могу перенести справочники т.к. есть поле в справочнике сотрудники в котором есть реквизит фото тип данных ХранилищеЗначения оно не переноситься типовыми обработками. Возможно ли решение по быстрой свертке базы?

----------


## avm3110

> Есть самописна база на 8.1 для работы с турникетами работает с 2008 года из за чего регистры сведений уже очень много мета занимают. Хотел просто перенести в новую конфигурацию справочники и запустить чистую базу но не могу перенести справочники т.к. есть поле в справочнике сотрудники в котором есть реквизит фото тип данных ХранилищеЗначения оно не переноситься типовыми обработками. Возможно ли решение по быстрой свертке базы?


Если проблема "с местом занимаемых регистрами сведений", то просто делаете копию базы и тупо удаляете в регистрах все записи младше установленной даты (например 1.01.2018). Затем проводите реструктуризацию базы (а если она файловая то и сжатие). и все....

----------

aigar (10.12.2018)

----------


## aleks3372

Добрый день!
Помогите!!
Не могу найти где ошибка в настройках при загрузке по клиент банку
Поступление по кредитным картам "Вид операции" ставит "Прочие"  вместо "Поступление по кредитным картам"
Контрагент банк договор эквайринга заведен, помогите!!

----------


## aleks3372

Добрый день!
Помогите!!
Не могу найти где ошибка в настройках при загрузке по клиент банку
Поступление по кредитным картам "Вид операции" ставит "Прочие"  вместо "Поступление по кредитным картам"
Контрагент банк договор эквайринга заведен, помогите!!

----------


## kanonir10

Здравствуйте.Есть люди из Беларуси с 1С,желательно Хьюмановской сборки?Напишите в ЛС плиз,нужна очень помощь

----------


## Traffic74

Доброе утро. Как переделать ндс с 18% на 20% 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.7.1759) Управление торговлей, редакция 11.2 (11.2.2.106). Сколько читаю интернет толком понять ни чего не могу. Подскажите пожалуйста.

----------


## nicus

Добрый день! подскажите где посмотреть как изменить ставку ндс с 18 на 20 процентов в 1с8?

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день! подскажите где посмотреть как изменить ставку ндс с 18 на 20 процентов в 1с8?


Обновить до последнего релиза, либо использовать обработку "Групповое изменение реквизитов" https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2dMt/MtTZ77EVR

----------


## nicus

Спасибо!

----------


## Nataly42

Спасибо!!!!!!!

----------


## Online_Z

> Добрый день! подскажите где посмотреть как изменить ставку ндс с 18 на 20 процентов в 1с8?


это смотря какая конфа, в БП 3.0 и УНФ достаточно просто обновиться до последних версий и ничего делать не нужно, в УТ 10.3 нужно обновиться + запустить специальную обработку "Помощник перехода на НДС 20%", во многих других конфах через групповое изменение реквизитов, но нужно менять не только ставку в справочнике номенклатуры

----------


## aleks3372

Добрый день!
Помогите!!
Не могу найти где ошибка в настройках при загрузке по клиент банку
Поступление по кредитным картам "Вид операции" ставит "Прочие" вместо "Поступление по кредитным картам"
Контрагент банк договор эквайринга заведен, помогите!!

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день!
> Помогите!!
> Не могу найти где ошибка в настройках при загрузке по клиент банку
> Поступление по кредитным картам "Вид операции" ставит "Прочие" вместо "Поступление по кредитным картам"
> Контрагент банк договор эквайринга заведен, помогите!!


https://forum.infostart.ru/forum67/topic203506/

----------


## denco2004

после последнего обновления бухгалтерии на релиз 2.0.66.67 перестали работать отчеты - на пример 4 фсс. куда копать?

----------


## NIXON98

Добрый день.

Вопрос такой есть 20 баз 1с 8ки, есть желание автоматизировать процесс ежемесячных скачиваний отчетов из каждой базы, какие есть варианты решения? может направление в каком думать? заранее спасибо.

----------


## Viladina

Здравствуйте, подскажите что надо делать если в актах выполненных работ не отображается директор контрагента?

----------


## Uliana2009

заходишь в регистр сведений - Ответственные лица контрагента и устанавливаешь их там (операции - регистры сведений-ответственные лица контрагента )

----------


## Uliana2009

Народ подскажите кто сталкивался с такой проблемой при использовании внешних обработок: "{ВнешняяОбработка.Внешняя  бработка1.Форма.Форма.Форм  (289)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Выполнить)
	Выборка = Запрос.Выполнить().Выгрузит  ь();
по причине:
{(9, 14)}: Поле не найдено "Организации.ИНН"
Организации.<<?>>ИНН,

Как это исправить?

----------


## Uliana2009

> Здравствуйте, подскажите что надо делать если в актах выполненных работ не отображается директор контрагента?


заходишь в регистр сведений - Ответственные лица контрагента и устанавливаешь их там (операции - регистры сведений-ответственные лица контрагента )

----------


## Uliana2009

Народ подскажите кто сталкивался с такой проблемой при использовании внешних обработок:
{ВнешняяОбработка.ВнешняяО  бработка1.Форма.Форма.Форма  (289)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Выполнить)
	Выборка = Запрос.Выполнить().Выгрузит  ь();
по причине:
{(9, 14)}: Поле не найдено "Организации.ИНН"
Организации.<<?>>ИНН,


как решить?

----------


## Fltr

> Народ подскажите кто сталкивался с такой проблемой при использовании внешних обработок:
> {ВнешняяОбработка.ВнешняяО  бработка1.Форма.Форма.Форма  (289)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Выполнить)
> 	Выборка = Запрос.Выполнить().Выгрузит  ь();
> по причине:
> {(9, 14)}: Поле не найдено "Организации.ИНН"
> Организации.<<?>>ИНН,
> 
> 
> как решить?


Какая конфигурация? Что в запросе?

----------


## avm3110

Похоже что обработка писалась под немного другую конфу. В этой конфе ИНН является реквизитом "Организации", а у вас в конфе наверное Справочник "Организации" этого реквизита не имеет

----------


## Masik777

Приветствую всех! Столкнулся с чем то непонятным.
На одной машине при работе в 1С 8.3 БП не открывается " Файл - открыть" Просто жму на кнопку и ничего не происходит. Восстановить расположение окна не подходит в виду того, что ВООБЩЕ ничего не открывается и вниз окно не уходит.  То же самое, когда жму кнопку "..." при выборе пути расположения базы . Приходится руками писать путь. Сам Проводник в win 7 (64)
 открывается, А при запущенной 1С - работать из 1С не хочет. Права у 1С - администратора. НЕ пойму, что за выкрутасы. Проверка на вирус и sfc /scannow - результатов не дали. На других машинах все норм. Подскажите, пожалуйста, что смотреть и может у кого был такой трабл? Спасибо, кто откликнется. Но СРОЧНО нужно решение.

----------


## aigar

Зайди C:\Users\***(пользователь)\AppData\Loc  al\1C почисти там все. должно работать

----------


## Masik777

> Зайди C:\Users\***(пользователь)\AppData\Loc  al\1C почисти там все. должно работать


Спасибо, Aigar. Это делал сразу. А дело оказалось в том, что изначально на win 64 стояла 32 битная платформа 1С, а после танцев поставил 64 битную платформу и все заработало. Ну и открываться стало, как нужно. Вот в чем была причина - так и не понял.

----------


## Милка777

Добрый день! Ребята подскажите пожалуйста, как в упд поставить ответственный за правильность оформления факта хоз. то лицо которое мне нужно, пытаюсь через макет изменить, но либо остается директор либо пусто выдает...  :confused:

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день! Ребята подскажите пожалуйста, как в упд поставить ответственный за правильность оформления факта хоз. то лицо которое мне нужно, пытаюсь через макет изменить, но либо остается директор либо пусто выдает...  :confused:


Милка, подписи берутся из регистра Ответственные лица организации. (Главное - организация (реквизиты организации)- открываете свою - вверху ссылка - ответственные лица )
Это подпись кладовщика и данные берутся из справочника Сотрудники. В этом справочнике у директора должность указана? Ну и вообще - нужно указать какая конфигурация и в какой строке УПД у Вас не идет выбор. Не гадать же)) В строке "Ответственный за правильность оформления хозяйственной жизни" (13) и (18) ставят свою подпись директор или иное лицо, уполномоченное приказом (главный бухгалтер, бухгалтер, кладовщик и т.д.). Ответственность за оформление подразумевает контроль со стороны лица, подписавшего документ, за соблюдением его обязательных реквизитах. Ответственное лицо должно своевременно передать документ для принятия его к учету. Руководитель должен назначить приказом должностное лицо, которое будет подписывать УПД в данной строке.

Если груз получает по доверенности, в УПД в строке "Товар (груз) получил" ставит свою подпись представитель транспортной компании. В строке 8 нужно указать реквизиты договора и доверенности, по которой перевозчик получил товар.

Строку 9 УПД заполнять не обязательно. Этот реквизит не относится к обязательным реквизитам первичного документа.

----------


## Милка777

В том то и дело, что в ответственных лицах это все проставлено и директор и гл.бух и кладован, но автоматически подставляется в эту подпись руководитель... стр 13 конфигурация  цереус  5.1

----------


## Милка777

Значит необходимо где то прописать уполномоченное лицо.... Попробую , спасибо :yes:

----------


## Fltr

> конфигурация  цереус  5.1


Это что за зверь?

----------


## Милка777

не получилось.... поставила ответственное лицо в графе руководитель орг теперь прописался, а вот стр 13 никак ....(((

----------


## Милка777

> Это что за зверь?


Ой даж не спрашивайте, я не смогу на вашем языке объяснить )))  такая вот разновидность переделанной 1с :mad:

----------


## Masik777

> В том то и дело, что в ответственных лицах это все проставлено и директор и гл.бух и кладован, но автоматически подставляется в эту подпись руководитель... стр 13 конфигурация  цереус  5.1


Милка, Ответственный за правильность оформления факта хозяйственной жизни («13») Подпись в УПД в данной строке ставит лицо со стороны продавца, которое отвечает за правильное и достоверное оформление сделки или уполномоченный на это работник организации. Если указанное лицо совпадает с лицом в строчке «10», то подпись в стр. «13» можно не ставить. Так же не подписывается в этой строке УПД, если совпадет с лицом, которое уполномочено подписывать счета-фактуры за директора (руководителя) и гл. Более подробно тут - https://finabi.ru/news/universalnyy_...hnyy_dokument/

----------


## Милка777

нет не совпадает, в 10 строке директор в 13 другой чел по приказу. :confused:

----------


## Masik777

> нет не совпадает, в 10 строке директор в 13 другой чел по приказу. :confused:


Попробуйте это, если подойдет к Вашей конфе - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3YLo/2H1WpXRrt
Если у Вас 3.0, то тут прочитайте - http://buhpoisk.ru/ukazanie-otvetstv...okumentov.html
 или тут - https://********.ru/2016/07/zapolnen...ta-hoz-zhizni/
Милка, и вообще - В документе реализация есть кнопка внизу таблицы "Подписи", в ней и указываете Должности и ответственных в упд.
Понятно, что переделанная 1С, но хоть бы указали - это Бухгалтерия 2.0 , Ут10,3, или какая ? Ну партизаны и то - так не молчали))

----------


## Милка777

Спасибо большое ;)

----------


## Masik777

> Спасибо большое ;)


Попробуйте еще и эту - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2bRu/5iem5SaFR

----------


## ivan201818

Как самостоятельно настроить любой документ 1С 8.3 (управляемые формы)

Основные возможности пользовательской настройки форм документов и справочников любых конфигураций 1С 8.3 на управляемых формах. 

На примере типового документа "Заказ клиента" конфигурации "Управление торговлей 11.4", платформа 8.3.13.1690

----------

Tacker (06.10.2019), VeraNiko (07.03.2020)

----------


## nirraen

8.3.15.1700 х64.
Конфигурация БП 3.0.73.

Кто-нибудь в курсе, что за история творится с печатью регламентированной отчетности.
переходим в 1С Отчетность> отчеты > печать > БЕЗ штрихкода PDF417 - и программа все равно пытается предложить установить компоненту, хотя она уже сто раз была установлена.

С обычными отчетами созданными в 1С Бухгалтерии всё нормально.
Но когда пытаемся печатать отчет, который был загружен из Зарплаты и Кадры 3.1 как файл и отправлен в ФНС. То постоянно предлагает установить PDF417.

----------


## nirraen

> 8.3.15.1700 х64.
> Конфигурация БП 3.0.73.
> 
> Кто-нибудь в курсе, что за история творится с печатью регламентированной отчетности.
> переходим в 1С Отчетность> отчеты > печать > БЕЗ штрихкода PDF417 - и программа все равно пытается предложить установить компоненту, хотя она уже сто раз была установлена.
> 
> С обычными отчетами созданными в 1С Бухгалтерии всё нормально.
> Но когда пытаемся печатать отчет, который был загружен из Зарплаты и Кадры 3.1 как файл и отправлен в ФНС. То постоянно предлагает установить PDF417.



добавлю. в х32 платформе нормально печатаются такие отчеты. (которые загрузились из другой базы и отправились). 
именно в х64 даже без штрихкода печатаем и проблема такая. Оо

----------


## nirraen

Извиняюсь за триплпостинг. Проблема решена установкой расширения https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post554237

----------


## JaguarRUS812

Как можно штатными средствами выгрузить весь каталог сайта в 1С пустую базу?
Пробовал этот метод https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....508#post567508

Тут, я как понял, должны быть заполнены поля, которые мало относятся к заполненным карточкам каталога конкретно нашего сайта.

----------


## JaguarRUS812

Как можно штатными средствами выгрузить весь каталог сайта в 1С пустую базу?
Пробовал этот метод https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....508#post567508

Тут, я как понял, должны быть заполнены поля, которые мало относятся к заполненным карточкам каталога конкретно нашего сайта.

----------


## aigar

Поделитесь конфигурацией Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 3

----------


## Fltr

> Поделитесь конфигурацией Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 3


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....9B%D0%9E%D0%9A!

----------


## Fltr

Информация о планируемом релизе:



> Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией технологической платформы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.3.15.1830.


Кто-нибудь знает, версия технологической платформы 8.3.16.1063 ниже чем 8.3.15.1830 или нет?

----------


## EmoDed

Привет!
Платформа 8.3.16.1063, УНФ 1.6.19.160
Не работает обновление классификатора банков (Перестало работать, с какого-то релиза платформы, точно не отследил). Константу "использовать альтернативный сервер для загрузки" - убрали. Теперь загрузка возможна только через портал ИТС по подписке (которой нет) или из файла. Но никак даже из файла не загружается. Подсовывал диск ИТС, указывал путь и пробовал указать путь на локальных дисках. Не помогает - "Не найдены доступные обновления классификаторов". Наверняка, затронуло многих. Удалось как-то решить проблему?
Спасибо.

----------


## Smash97

Ребята,
Помогите, пожалуйста, решить проблему с (обнаружено нарушение целостности системы), всю голову сломал, никак не получается починить 
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Fltr

> Привет!
> Платформа 8.3.16.1063, УНФ 1.6.19.160
> Не работает обновление классификатора банков (Перестало работать, с какого-то релиза платформы, точно не отследил). Константу "использовать альтернативный сервер для загрузки" - убрали. Теперь загрузка возможна только через портал ИТС по подписке (которой нет) или из файла. Но никак даже из файла не загружается. Подсовывал диск ИТС, указывал путь и пробовал указать путь на локальных дисках. Не помогает - "Не найдены доступные обновления классификаторов". Наверняка, затронуло многих. Удалось как-то решить проблему?
> Спасибо.


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....B6%D0%BA%D0%B8 пост 2

----------


## Online_Z

> Ребята,
> Помогите, пожалуйста, решить проблему с (обнаружено нарушение целостности системы), всю голову сломал, никак не получается починить 
> Заранее спасибо


Надо удалить все "хвосты" старых эмуляторов, патченных dll и т.п., подробнее было тут
1с реагирует даже на наличие самого файла vusbbus.sys в папке downloads
в теории есть батник, который вычищает старые следу, но ищет тоже самое, что можно удалить вручную по статье

----------


## lekhaplaton

> Ребята,
> Помогите, пожалуйста, решить проблему с (обнаружено нарушение целостности системы), всю голову сломал, никак не получается починить 
> Заранее спасибо


За вознаграждение могу посмотреть в чем проблема (сталкивался с такими проблемами).

----------


## Masik777

> Ребята,
> Помогите, пожалуйста, решить проблему с (обнаружено нарушение целостности системы), всю голову сломал, никак не получается починить 
> Заранее спасибо


Скорее всего не правильно делал лечение. Установи правильную пролеченную платформу или скачай уже пропатченую  DLL для пратформы ( 32 или 64)

----------


## Smash97

Дай пожалуйста ссылку на DLL или на платформу 
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Online_Z

> Дай пожалуйста ссылку на DLL или на платформу 
> Заранее спасибо


Пока не удалите старые хвосты, никакая новая платформа запускаться не будет, даже лицензионная

----------


## lekhaplaton

> Дай пожалуйста ссылку на DLL или на платформу 
> Заранее спасибо


Вот на 64 попробуй ели у тебя 64 вин https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2fpF/2wqQSxnh9
Будь осторожен давно уже устанавливал, читай инстукцию.

----------

Smash97 (10.01.2020)

----------


## lekhaplaton

> Ребята,
> Помогите, пожалуйста, решить проблему с (обнаружено нарушение целостности системы), всю голову сломал, никак не получается починить 
> Заранее спасибо


Скорее всего новую платформу поставили криво, попробуйте запустится от предыдущей версии ( важно делаем архив).
1. Серверная или файловая
2. Разрядность системы
3. Если ставили платформу то какая и по чесноку откуда
4. В конфигуратор можно зайти, архив дает сделать?

----------


## Masik777

> Дай пожалуйста ссылку на DLL или на платформу 
> Заранее спасибо


Тут все DLL пропатченные и для разных платформ. https://rebel666.ru/backbas.html
Но лучше отсюда http://www.unibytes.com/folder/t8cJaaeSiwkB Тут уже выленные.

----------

Tacker (11.01.2020)

----------


## alexkoso

> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....B6%D0%BA%D0%B8 пост 2


Они все там занимаются изобретением велосипеда :-D

В программе есть возможность загрузки из файла: Интернет поддержка и сервисы - Обновление классификаторов и указываешь файл

----------


## alexkoso

> Привет!
> Платформа 8.3.16.1063, УНФ 1.6.19.160
> Не работает обновление классификатора банков (Перестало работать, с какого-то релиза платформы, точно не отследил). Константу "использовать альтернативный сервер для загрузки" - убрали. Теперь загрузка возможна только через портал ИТС по подписке (которой нет) или из файла. Но никак даже из файла не загружается. Подсовывал диск ИТС, указывал путь и пробовал указать путь на локальных дисках. Не помогает - "Не найдены доступные обновления классификаторов". Наверняка, затронуло многих. Удалось как-то решить проблему?
> Спасибо.


меню в программе : Интернет поддержка и сервисы - Обновление классификаторов и указываешь файл

----------


## Fltr

> меню в программе : Интернет поддержка и сервисы - Обновление классификаторов и указываешь файл


Да, так можно, но для этого нужен файл архива классификаторов, скачанный с сайта https://releases.1c.ru/ , не у всех есть туда доступ. Файл, скачанный с РБК не позволяет обновить классификатор банков таким способом.

----------


## Tacker

> Да, так можно, но для этого нужен файл архива классификаторов, скачанный с сайта https://releases.1c.ru/ , не у всех есть туда доступ. Файл, скачанный с РБК не позволяет обновить классификатор банков таким способом.


Справочник по кредитным организациям по состоянию на 10.01.2020 версия 320 Скачать

----------


## Fltr

> Справочник по кредитным организациям по состоянию на 10.01.2020 версия 320 Скачать


Штатным способом с этого файла классификатор не обновляется.

----------


## Tacker

> Штатным способом с этого файла классификатор не обновляется.


Файл взял с сайта поддержки 1С, сам не проверял, обновляюсь через интернет-поддержку.

----------


## Gerg

Добрый день. Ищу возможность получить консультацию по программе конвертация данных (КД) (из 7.7 в 8.Х). Перенос подчиненного справочника в табличную часть документа. Буду очень признателен за небольшую консультационную помощь. Подскажите, если кто-то знает. Спасибо.

----------


## учусь

Здравствуйте! Установила (отсюда) 1С ЗУП 2.5 релиз2.5.147.2. Попыталась перенести данные из 1С 7.7 релиз 7.70.371. Выдает сообщение: " Ошибка при загрузке данных: {Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML.МодульОбъекта  (7179)}: Поле объекта не обнаружено (СоответствуетСудамПодФла  омРФ)".
Зашла в справочник Конвертации из информационных баз 1С Предприятие 7.7  и вот что там
Конфигурация	Зарплата+Кадры. Редакция 2.3        Идентификатор конфигурации R2CLKTK	Номер релиза7.70.355	ПомощникPrB_Wiz	ОбработкаV77Exp	ПравилаPrB
Помогите найти актуальную обработку!!!

----------


## Smash97

Привет!
Ребята, помогите!
Как счёт/счёт-фактуру загрузить в 1с из экселя? чтоб ручками всё не забивать, а то очень много
Спасибо

----------


## Smash97

Привет!
Ребята, помогите!
Как счёт/счёт-фактуру загрузить в 1с из экселя? чтоб ручками всё не забивать, а то очень много
Спасибо

----------


## Fltr

> Привет!
> Ребята, помогите!
> Как счёт/счёт-фактуру загрузить в 1с из экселя? чтоб ручками всё не забивать, а то очень много
> Спасибо


http://1c-pro.ru/threads/zagruzka-pr...-iz-upd.62608/

----------

Tacker (15.04.2020)

----------


## Smash97

Привет!
Ребята,
Подскажите, пожалуйста, у меня в одной базе несколько фирм (3шт), как мне выгрузить одну фирму из базы?
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Smash97

Привет!
Ребята,
Подскажите, пожалуйста, у меня в одной базе несколько фирм (3шт), как мне выгрузить одну фирму из базы?
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Fltr

> Привет!
> Ребята,
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, у меня в одной базе несколько фирм (3шт), как мне выгрузить одну фирму из базы?
> Заранее спасибо


https://infostart.ru/public/521829/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3j6w/2gvdHhirS

https://infostart.ru/public/696618/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Rxia/mB2CFcxps

----------

Smash97 (25.03.2020), Tacker (15.04.2020), ZapMos (04.09.2020)

----------


## учусь

Здравствуйте! Формирую раздел 3 РСВ в 1С ЗИК 7.7 формируется файл в формате pncb. При создании отчета РСВ в 1С 8.3 Раньше(вплоть до отчетности за 2019 год) 3 раздел загружала из этого файла. За 1 кв 2020г не могу так сделать.Требует формат XML. Или не туда нажимаю.Подскажите волшебную кнопку.

----------


## aleks3372

Добрый день! Подскажите в каком релизе бух 3 уже реализованы пониженные взносы с 01.04.2020?

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день! Подскажите в каком релизе бух 3 уже реализованы пониженные взносы с 01.04.2020?


3.0.77.45
Пониженные тарифы страховых взносов
Добавлена возможность установить пониженные тарифы страховых взносов в отношении выплат в пользу физических лиц для страхователей, признаваемых субъектами малого и среднего предпринимательства (Федеральный закон от 01.04.2020 г. № 102-ФЗ).

----------

Tacker (23.04.2020)

----------


## crazy_kz

Друзья, подскажите чем можно корректно перенести справочники с 7.7 на 8.2 ?
есть обработка которая это делает?
стандартный способ почему то не работает, выдает неизвестную ошибку при выгрузке

----------


## crazy_kz

> Не бывает стандартных способов переноса с 7.7 на 8.2, бывают стандартные переносы из определенных конфигураций и релизов 7.7 и 8.2. Укажите, какие вы используете конфигурации и релизы этих конфигураций в "семерке" и "восьмерке".


7.7 бухгалтерский учет для казахстана(7.70.282)
на
Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0.32.1

----------


## Smash97

Привет!
Ребята,
Поделитесь пожалуйста, обработкой ЗагрузкаКлассифБанковИзФа  йлаСайтаРБК.epf
Спасибо

----------


## Fltr

> Привет!
> Ребята,
> Поделитесь пожалуйста, обработкой ЗагрузкаКлассифБанковИзФа  йлаСайтаРБК.epf
> Спасибо


Есть методика обновления классификатора банков
Вот решение на примере бухгалтерии:
1. Скачать файл bnk.zip по одной из следующих ссылок (по первой ссылке классификатор обычно новее):
http://cbrates.rbc.ru/bnk/bnk.zip
https://bankregister.1c.ru/bankregister/v1/bnk.zip
2. Переименовать полученный файл bnk.zip в Banks_1.zip (с заглавной буквы!).
3. Запаковать получившийся zip-файл в еще один zip (для Windows 7 - ПКМ на Banks_1.zip "Отправить/Сжатая ZIP-папка"), создав вложенный zip-файл.
4. В "1С:Бухгалтерии 3.0" с версии 3.0.75 и выше выбрать "Администрирование/Интернет поддержка и сервисы/Классификаторы и курсы валют/Обновление классификаторов".
5. Выбрать "Загрузить обновления из файла", нажать три точки (...) и выбрать получившийся в п. 3 файл ("Banks_1 (2).zip"), нажать Далее.
6. Убедиться, что стоит галочка напротив "Банки (справочник по кредитным организациям)" версия 1 и нажать Далее.
7. Дождаться, пока свежескачанный классификатор банков загрузится в базу данных ("Обновление классификаторов успешно завершено"), и закрыть окно крестиком.
https://infostart.ru/public/683440/

----------

Nagual (22.05.2020), ZlobnijTip (21.05.2020)

----------


## Anny27

Добрый вечер. Проблема такая. После обновления 1с 8.3, появилось сообщение, что файл базы данных 1Cv8.1CD поврежден, пролечила базу утилитой chdbfl.exe. Ошибка исчезла. Но при запуске 1с стала вылезать "Ошибка считывания вторичной информации" Ну и файл по объему стал в 2 рза меньше. Что делать? ПОМОГИТЕ!!!
tool 1cd вообще пишет, что неподдерживаемая база 1с. Может кто сталкивался?

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый вечер. Проблема такая. После обновления 1с 8.3, появилось сообщение, что файл базы данных 1Cv8.1CD поврежден, пролечила базу утилитой chdbfl.exe. Ошибка исчезла. Но при запуске 1с стала вылезать "Ошибка считывания вторичной информации" Ну и файл по объему стал в 2 рза меньше. Что делать? ПОМОГИТЕ!!!
> tool 1cd вообще пишет, что неподдерживаемая база 1с. Может кто сталкивался?


Делаете копию Вашей базы.
Эту копию ложите в каталог D:\копия поломанной ( эта копия будет для исправлений)

Достаете копию месячную или 2-3 недельной  давности и ставите в какой нить каталог. к примеру D:\Раб. копия от ***
Если есть  tools 1CD - запускаете его, если нету - я кину.
Для файловой - после запуска выбираете .cd из каталога D:\Раб. копия от ***.
Находите таблицу Params и копируете ее куда то в каталог с:\1
Потом tools 1CD открываете cd  из каталога D:\копия поломанной
Заменяете таблицу Params из копии.
После подмены таблицы базабудет открываться конфигуратором, потом chdfl, ТиИ .
Tool_CD - https://yadi.sk/d/fWiuHj3JVBwujg
А лучше киньте на Я-диск вашу поломанную и какую нибудь 2- недельную копию в архиве. Посмотрю.
Если проблема -- то верни рабочую ДО "После обновления 1с 8.3"

----------

Fltr (12.06.2020)

----------


## Smash97

Привет!
Ребята,
Поделитесь пожалуйста, обработкой Создание "Отчета производства за смену" на основании списка реализаций
Спасибо

----------


## Ungadied

Всем привет. Подскажите пожалуйста, куда копать и как правильно поступить. После обновление 1С 8.3 БП 3.0 на версию 3.0.80.36 и далее 3.0.80.40 
В ветке зарплата и кадры - ведомости в банк, появилась расшифровка (в том числе долг по месяцам расписано), хотя ранее такого не было и пошло непонимание у бухгалтера

Подскажите что это и как с этим бороться, откуда появился долг если все было проведено.

443333.JPG

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Всем привет. Подскажите пожалуйста, куда копать и как правильно поступить. После обновление 1С 8.3 БП 3.0 на версию 3.0.80.36 и далее 3.0.80.40 
> В ветке зарплата и кадры - ведомости в банк, появилась расшифровка (в том числе долг по месяцам расписано), хотя ранее такого не было и пошло непонимание у бухгалтера
> 
> Подскажите что это и как с этим бороться, откуда появился долг если все было проведено.
> 
> 443333.JPG


https://www.4dk.ru/news/question/201...vit-situatsiyu

----------

Ungadied (05.08.2020)

----------


## sveydzhey

Всем привет)
Очень важный вопрос!!!
Версия 1с Розница 8.3 "Возврат поставщикам"
Возможно ли заполнять цены НЕ по прошлой поставки, а вручную?

----------


## Max36

Добрый день, есть у кого-нибудь таблица релизов для Бухгалтерия строительной организации, редакция 3.1 (3.1.71.83)  до последнего релиза?

----------


## piranea

Добрый день! Ребята,требуется 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.16.1148),если у кого -то  есть поделитесь пожалуйста или дайте ссылочку:rolleyes:очеееень надо.

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день! Ребята,требуется 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.16.1148),если у кого -то  есть поделитесь пожалуйста или дайте ссылочку:rolleyes:очеееень надо.


https://yadi.sk/d/on0uDmDlspZRXg Для 64

----------

piranea (01.09.2020)

----------


## mussamicchi

Читаю пособие "1С:Предприятие 8.2. Практическое пособие разработчика. Примеры и типовые приемы" (М.Г. Радченко, Е.Ю. Хрусталева).

Как указано на стр. 513  перепровел документ Оказание услуги № 1, указав набор свойств "Польша", но, в регистре ОстаткиМатериалов графа НадобСвойств остается пустой.

Кто нибудь прошу подсказать, в чем может быть проблема?

----------


## Aleksig700

Стоит Ут 8.2 Ут 10.3. Подскажите как можно отслеживать каким способом был оплачен товар. После закрытия кассовой смены , в отчетах о розн продажах нет этой информации (точнее есть в оплате платежными картами суммы, но привязки к каждому проданному товару нет).
Или это только делать архивирование чеков и потом уже от туда брать эту информацию?

----------


## Aleksig700

или конфигу доп только надо?

----------


## lekhaplaton

Сделать отчет, platon@mail.ru

----------


## lekhaplaton

> Стоит Ут 8.2 Ут 10.3. Подскажите как можно отслеживать каким способом был оплачен товар. После закрытия кассовой смены , в отчетах о розн продажах нет этой информации (точнее есть в оплате платежными картами суммы, но привязки к каждому проданному товару нет).
> Или это только делать архивирование чеков и потом уже от туда брать эту информацию?


Сделать отчет,  и не нужно ничего доп пилитьplaton@mail.ru

----------


## lekhaplaton

> Читаю пособие "1С:Предприятие 8.2. Практическое пособие разработчика. Примеры и типовые приемы" (М.Г. Радченко, Е.Ю. Хрусталева).
> 
> Как указано на стр. 513  перепровел документ Оказание услуги № 1, указав набор свойств "Польша", но, в регистре ОстаткиМатериалов графа НадобСвойств остается пустой.
> 
> Кто нибудь прошу подсказать, в чем может быть проблема?


Я может не в тему а документ с движениями в указали что при проведении нужно в этом регистре заполнять данное поле? при создании нового поля в документе нужно и по связям документа его добавит!

----------


## alexandr_ll

27.11.2020 вышло обновление конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.85.25.
На сайте https://releases.1c.ru/ указано:




> Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией технологической платформы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.3.15.1830.


Однако в файле ReadMe обновления написано:




> Важная информация
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена
> для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.3 не ниже 8.3.17.1846.
> 
> Рекомендуется использовать версию 1С:Предприятие 8.3 не ниже 8.3.17.1846.


Попытался сделать обновление на релизе платформы 8.3.15.1830, обновление выполнено успешно, ошибок при обновлении не выдавалось. Визуально все функции работают без ошибок.
Есть ли необходимость установки платформы 8.3.17.1846?

----------


## destefano

Ребят поделитесь пожалуйста репаком 8.3.17.1846 x 64 или 1851 x64

----------


## astaaa

Добрый вечер. Подскажите пожалуйста,  что я делаю не так. Решил на производстве завести 1с тоир. Установил у себя на компе 1с, тоир. После создания базы захожу в 1с и так как я не могу внести данные просит добавить разрешение пользователю для добавления информации по оборудования,я это разрешаю, перезагружаю приложение и при запуске выскакивает ошибка"ошибка запуска менеджера лицензий. Сервер слк не запущен на локальном компьютере". На что смотреть? Подскажите пожалуйста.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый вечер. Подскажите пожалуйста,  что я делаю не так. Решил на производстве завести 1с тоир. Установил у себя на компе 1с, тоир. После создания базы захожу в 1с и так как я не могу внести данные просит добавить разрешение пользователю для добавления информации по оборудования,я это разрешаю, перезагружаю приложение и при запуске выскакивает ошибка"ошибка запуска менеджера лицензий. Сервер слк не запущен на локальном компьютере". На что смотреть? Подскажите пожалуйста.


Большинство специализированных конфигураций (ТОИР в том числе) используют дополнительную защиту от несанкционированного использования. Например, систему лицензирования конфигураций (СЛК), которая не дает пользоваться защищенными модулями без ключа. Для использования необходимо приобрести лицензию, либо скачивать конфигурации с пометкой "отученная".

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

После установки платформы 8.3.18.1208 стали создаваться log-файлы с содержимым

00:08.860001-0,SYSTEM,0,process=ragent,level=ERROR,component=rs  erver,class=DbdaRunningInstancesWatchdog,line=412,  file=src\DbdaWithinRagent.cpp,threadId=6156,func=D  bdaAdminCommandsThread_sendCommand,DBDA=http://127.0.0.1,port=2562,code=POST:enable_rest_api_via_  https,status=-1,message=Ошибка работы с Интернет:  Превышено время ожидания,JsonContentLen=1787
00:08.860002-0,SYSTEM,0,process=ragent,level=ERROR,component=rs  erver,class=DbdaRunningInstancesWatchdog,line=1011  ,file=src\DbdaWithinRagent.cpp,threadId=6156,func=  dbdaExecAdminCommand,DBDA=1,exception=При обращении к административному интерфейсу DBDA произошла ошибка -1: Ошибка работы с Интернет:  Превышено время ожидания
00:08.860003-0,SYSTEM,0,process=ragent,level=ERROR,component=rs  erver,class=DbdaRunningInstancesWatchdog,line=973,  file=src\DbdaWithinRagent.cpp,threadId=6156,func=d  bdaEnableRestApiServer,DBDA=1,exception=Ошибк  а старта HTTPS DBDA REST API сервера -1: Ошибка работы с Интернет:  Превышено время ожидания



Подскажите пожалуйста, что это значит?
Как можно исправить, что бы не было сообщений?

----------


## first_may

Добрый вечер.

После установки платформы 8.3.18.1208 стали создаваться log-файлы с содержимым

00:08.860001-0,SYSTEM,0,process=ragent,level=ERROR,component=rs  erver,class=DbdaRunningInstancesWatchdog,line=412,  file=src\DbdaWithinRagent.cpp,threadId=6156,func=D  bdaAdminCommandsThread_sendCommand,DBDA=http://127.0.0.1,port=2562,code=POST:enable_rest_api_via_  https,status=-1,message=Ошибка работы с Интернет:  Превышено время ожидания,JsonContentLen=1787
00:08.860002-0,SYSTEM,0,process=ragent,level=ERROR,component=rs  erver,class=DbdaRunningInstancesWatchdog,line=1011  ,file=src\DbdaWithinRagent.cpp,threadId=6156,func=  dbdaExecAdminCommand,DBDA=1,exception=При обращении к административному интерфейсу DBDA произошла ошибка -1: Ошибка работы с Интернет:  Превышено время ожидания
00:08.860003-0,SYSTEM,0,process=ragent,level=ERROR,component=rs  erver,class=DbdaRunningInstancesWatchdog,line=973,  file=src\DbdaWithinRagent.cpp,threadId=6156,func=d  bdaEnableRestApiServer,DBDA=1,exception=Ошибк  а старта HTTPS DBDA REST API сервера -1: Ошибка работы с Интернет:  Превышено время ожидания



Подскажите пожалуйста, что это значит?
Как можно исправить, что бы не было сообщений?

----------


## Avesha78

Народ, подскажите. Как теперь обновлять классификатор банков? Старые методы не помогают. БП 3.0.87.28.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Народ, подскажите. Как теперь обновлять классификатор банков? Старые методы не помогают. БП 3.0.87.28.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Haf5/LtroywfS1
Классификатор банков 
Не содержит территориальных отделений Федерального казначейства (ТОФК). 
Для соответствия 479-ФЗ от 27.12.2019 «О внесении изменений в Бюджетный кодекс Российской Федерации
 в части казначейского обслуживания и системы казначейских платежей» необходимо обновить версию программы (не ниже 3.0.87.28)
и перейти на загрузку классификатора «Справочник БИК».

Для ручной загрузки обновлений классификаторов необходимо выполнить следующие действия:
1. Для интересующей версии программы скачать архив с классификаторами (вложение);
2. В программе перейти в Интернет-поддержка и сервисы и найти раздел Обновление классификаторов;
3. На форме Обновление классификаторов выбрать режим обновления Загрузить обновление из файла, указать ранее загруженный файл (Важно! Распаковывать загруженный архив не нужно, в противном случае программа не найдет файлы классификаторов) и нажать Далее:

----------

Tacker (15.01.2021)

----------


## 666Rebel666

> Народ, подскажите. Как теперь обновлять классификатор банков? Старые методы не помогают. БП 3.0.87.28.


Загрузка банков для Бухгалтерии 2.0, УТ 10, КА 1.1, УПП 1.3 из нового формата классификатора БИК epf 1360035

----------


## карпхаус

Помогите пожалуйста разобраться! УТ 11.1 конф 11.1.10.180 При установке внешней обработки (для кассы Бифит) вылезает ошибка
 {ВнешняяОбработка.iBank2_cashbox.  орма.Основная.Форма(17405,32)}:  еременная не определена {ОбменСКонтрагентамиВнутр  нний)
Что это и как исправить???

----------


## карпхаус

Помогите пожалуйста разобраться! УТ 11.1 конф 11.1.10.180 При установке внешней обработки (для кассы Бифит) вылезает ошибка
 {ВнешняяОбработка.iBank2_cashbox.  орма.Основная.Форма(17405,32)}:  еременная не определена {ОбменСКонтрагентамиВнутр  нний)
Что это и как исправить???

----------


## карпхаус

Сорри, форум тупит немного 
" {ВнешняяОбработка.iBank2_cashbox.  орма.Основная.Форма(17405,32)}:  еременная не определена {ОбменСКонтрагентамиВнутр  нний) "

----------


## Ripper-k

Приветствую форумчане. неожиданно после 2-х недель работы пропатченная платформа 8.3.18 перестала пускать больше 5 пользователей, остальные виснут перед окошком выбора пользователя, и потом никого не пускает пока сервер не перезапустишь, но и все равно не больше 5. Кто-нибудь сталкивался? что предложите? пробовал самую последнюю, 17, но все равно повторяется ситуация

----------


## Бушатик

Добрый день! 
У нас БП 2,0 2.0.66.92, хотим перевести на БП 3.0. Посмотрел по релизам для нашего конфы подходит обновление 3.0.75.93. Скачал с файлообменника данный релиз, но в конфигураторе пишет, что он только для обновления баз на 3.0. Мою базу не видит. Прочитал что для перехода нужен не обычный файл для обновлений а отдельный. Помогите пожалуйста найти такой файл, либо может есть другой вариант как перейти на 3.0 малыми силами.

----------


## Бушатик

Уже нашел на форуме в другой ветке где конфигурации для России.

----------


## AlexVII

Здравствуйте
темы по 8.3 не нашел
пишу здесь.
Бухгалтерия 8.3
раньше у нас в одной базе было заведено два юр.лица условно ООО "Ромашка" и ООО "Одуванчик".
потом одно из юр.лиц "Одуванчик" было передано бухгалтерскому аутсортингу для ведения у них. соответственно в нашей базе учет по нему перестал вестись. через 9 месяцев договор расторгли, нам эту базу вернули, но в виде отдельной базы. в принципе Одуванчик по сравнению с Ромашкой много операций не содержит за 9 месяцев, ну может ... 300 операций наверное. вопросы:
1. можно ли (желательно) вернуть Одуванчик на место в эту комбо-базу так, чтобы не навредить Ромашке? т.е. загрузить данные в комбо-базу в часть Одуванчика с 01.04.20 по 01.02.21?
2. или какие есть еще возможные решения с минимальными:
а) временными затратами;
б) денежными затратами.

заранее спасибо

----------


## AlexVII

Здравствуйте
темы по 8.3 не нашел
пишу здесь.
Бухгалтерия 8.3
раньше у нас в одной базе было заведено два юр.лица условно ООО "Ромашка" и ООО "Одуванчик".
потом одно из юр.лиц "Одуванчик" было передано бухгалтерскому аутсортингу для ведения у них. соответственно в нашей базе учет по нему перестал вестись. через 9 месяцев договор расторгли, нам эту базу вернули, но в виде отдельной базы. в принципе Одуванчик по сравнению с Ромашкой много операций не содержит за 9 месяцев, ну может ... 300 операций наверное. вопросы:
1. можно ли (желательно) вернуть Одуванчик на место в эту комбо-базу так, чтобы не навредить Ромашке? т.е. загрузить данные в комбо-базу в часть Одуванчика с 01.04.20 по 01.02.21?
2. или какие есть еще возможные решения с минимальными:
а) временными затратами;
б) денежными затратами.

заранее спасибо

----------


## AlexVII

извините за дублирование, случайно два раза нажалось видимо

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Здравствуйте
> темы по 8.3 не нашел
> пишу здесь.
> Бухгалтерия 8.3
> раньше у нас в одной базе было заведено два юр.лица условно ООО "Ромашка" и ООО "Одуванчик".
> потом одно из юр.лиц "Одуванчик" было передано бухгалтерскому аутсортингу для ведения у них. соответственно в нашей базе учет по нему перестал вестись. через 9 месяцев договор расторгли, нам эту базу вернули, но в виде отдельной базы. в принципе Одуванчик по сравнению с Ромашкой много операций не содержит за 9 месяцев, ну может ... 300 операций наверное. вопросы:
> 1. можно ли (желательно) вернуть Одуванчик на место в эту комбо-базу так, чтобы не навредить Ромашке? т.е. загрузить данные в комбо-базу в часть Одуванчика с 01.04.20 по 01.02.21?
> 2. или какие есть еще возможные решения с минимальными:
> а) временными затратами;
> ...


Добрый день!
"Вернуть Одуванчик на место..." НЕ получится. Самый простой вариант - это использовать штатную обработку *Выгрузка и загрузка данных XML*. Выбрать необходимый период выгрузки (те самые 9 месяцев на аутсорсинге (с 01.04.20 по 01.02.21)) по орг-ции Одуванчик из Базы, которую Вам вернули спецы аутсоринга и загрузить в Вашу рабочую (комбо базу, где есть две базы). Обязательные условия=_базы по релизам должны быть одинаковые_! Ну, и конечно же не забываем сделать резервную копию перед загрузкой данных.

https://its.1c.ru/db/metod8dev/content/4126/hdoc

----------


## UliashaSed

Доброе утро Всем! Нужны обновления 1СПредприятие 8,0, Бухгалтрерия Предприятия 2.0, последняя была 2.0.66.92. Скиньте ссылку пожалуйста, не могу найти.

----------


## natalia-pavlov

> Доброе утро Всем! Нужны обновления 1СПредприятие 8,0, Бухгалтрерия Предприятия 2.0, последняя была 2.0.66.92. Скиньте ссылку пожалуйста, не могу найти.


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....КИ!/page314

----------

UliashaSed (21.03.2021)

----------


## UliashaSed

Спасибо большое!!!:)

----------


## UliashaSed

> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....КИ!/page314


Спасибо! Очень очень помогло!!!!

----------


## vesnas

нет нигде обновления базовой 2_0_66_142? только просто бухгалтерия и кооп....Помогите

----------


## 4AuHuK

> нет нигде обновления базовой 2_0_66_142? только просто бухгалтерия и кооп....Помогите


Добрый день! И не будет больше обновлений для базовой версии!!! Закрыли. Теперь либо надо переходить на проф ред. 2.0, либо на Базовую ред. 3.0

----------

vesnas (16.04.2021)

----------


## vesnas

а как перейти на 3.0

----------


## 4AuHuK

> а как перейти на 3.0


Переход осуществляется посредством обычного обновления. Для этого необходим специальный дистрибутив — переход с ред. 2.0 базовая на ред. 3.0 базовая. Желательно, конечно, почистить базу перед переходом, чтобы не тащить в новую редакцию разный "мусор" из двойки.

----------

vesnas (16.04.2021)

----------


## vesnas

спасибо, а здесь есть этот дистрибутив и так и называется дистрибутив?

----------


## natalia-pavlov

> спасибо, а здесь есть этот дистрибутив и так и называется дистрибутив?


---------

----------


## 4AuHuK

> спасибо, а здесь есть этот дистрибутив и так и называется дистрибутив?


Вот здесь нужный дистрибутив для перехода с Бух. базовая ред. 2.0 (‼только с релиза *2.0.66.138*) на ред. 3.0:
https://dropmefiles.com/pTlBY

----------

vesnas (16.04.2021)

----------


## vesnas

база 8.2 базовая - уж очень нравится-работает быстро,сохранение не занимает много места...А в неё нельзя "впихнуть" новые декларации?

----------


## 4AuHuK

> база 8.2 базовая - уж очень нравится-работает быстро,сохранение не занимает много места...А в неё нельзя "впихнуть" новые декларации?


А бухгалтерия 7.7 еще быстрее работает и совсем мало места занимают архивы :) 
Если же по существу вопроса, то конечно можно... к примеру, взять из ПРОФ версии. Но все же лучше сразу перейти на ПРОФ и продержаться на ней еще до следующей весны. А если хочется сохранить все лицензионное, то тогда все-таки переходите на редакцию 3.0. На старых компах она будет работать медленнее и весить архив будет больше.

----------


## MegatechTaraz

Здравствуйте, скажите пожалуйста, можно в 1с предприятие 8.3 забивать товар со штрихкодом или нужно другую скачивать? Или дополнения к нему можно скачать?

----------


## Gabbasv

Доброго дня. Кто сталкивался с 1с колледж проф 2.0-2.1. Может кто поможет или подскажет где скачать. Помогите gabbasv@mail.ru

----------


## sistem81

Добрый вечер . Есть ли отдельно языковой пакет для 1 с для скачки? Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Online_Z

> Добрый вечер . Есть ли отдельно языковой пакет для 1 с для скачки? Заранее благодарю.


Все языковые пакеты уже входят в состав стандартного дистрибутива. 
Просто требуемый языковый пакет необходимо указать при установке.

----------


## sistem81

> Все языковые пакеты уже входят в состав стандартного дистрибутива. 
> Просто требуемый языковый пакет необходимо указать при установке.


Не все.

----------


## sistem81

> Не все.


НЕ все Например турецкого нет.

----------


## Online_Z

> НЕ все Например турецкого нет.


Это турецкий? 



P.S.
Что-то не вставилась картинка
Вот скрин конфигуратора 1с вроде как на турецком 
https://www.online-ufa.ru/images/1c-...terface-34.png

----------


## sistem81

> Это турецкий? 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.
> Что-то не вставилась картинка
> Вот скрин конфигуратора 1с вроде как на турецком 
> https://www.online-ufa.ru/images/1c-...terface-34.png


8.3.19 версия

----------


## Online_Z

> 8.3.19 версия


в 8.3.19 все точно также



насколько вижу, поддержка турецкого языка в платформе есть как минимум с 8.3.8, а скорее всего и раньше

----------


## sistem81

> в 8.3.19 все точно также
> 
> 
> 
> насколько вижу, поддержка турецкого языка в платформе есть как минимум с 8.3.8, а скорее всего и раньше


Я не могу загрузить скриншот.

----------

